# This Is What Happened At The Pentagon On 9/11



## Terral

Greetings to All:

The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning. The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and radio-controlled A-3 TNT-filled Jet to launch a missile attack (like this) at *9:31:39 AM* (see FAA Timeline here) on Column Line (CL) 14 using this flight path, but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the &#8220;Flyover Plane,&#8221; NOT at 9:38 AM, but at *9:31:39 AM* when the Pentagon clocks stopped. The radio operator then began making a wide turn to the north that was witnessed by the C-130 pilot and many other people, until making the final attack strike on the Wedge One Wall between CL 9 and CL 15 at 9:36:27 AM just about 5 minutes later to create Terry Cohen's *"Terrible Explosion"* that took place 'after' the *Original 9:31:39 AM attack*.

Terry Cohen News Video

The problem for our inside-job bad guys is that the Pentagon Limestone-clad masonry wall required *the &#8216;inside&#8217; explosion* from the missile strike, in coordination with the A-3 CL 9-15 massive explosion, to take down the E-Ring roof during the *original 9:31:39 AM attack run*. This attack location was chosen far in advance because of the CL 11 control-joint that would bring down the E-Ring roof very effectively. However, the A-3 Jet was forced over the E-Ring roof at *9:31:39 AM* and also struck the second story concrete slab in the *9:36:27 AM attack*, which means the E-Ring roof fell just one foot (look carefully at the control joint above the fire truck) to become wedged tightly against the northern side of CL-11. Our inside-job bad guys then had a terrible problem, because many explosive charges were needed to eventually bring the E-Ring Roof down at *10:15 AM* about 45 minutes after the original missile attack.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WefPzgxvfS4]Pentagon News 5 Video[/ame]

This means the inside-job bad guys had to go around fabricating the many different &#8220;*Official Timelines*&#8221; (link) that are filled with *contradictions* (ACAAR = Page 200) in order to give their *fake &#8220;Flight 77&#8221; Cover Story* the resemblance of credibility. The inside-job bad guys have been working everyday running their counterintelligence disinformation campaigns to cover their tracks from that time to today.

Lloyd England&#8217;s taxi was struck by Pole #1 during the *9:31:39 AM missile strike*, which is the reason he saw a *single smoke plume* (Barbara Honegger's paper) from the original small CL 13-15 entry hole (picture). While he and his partner were wrestling around with the light pole, then the A-3 Jet created the &#8220;Big Boom*&#8221; that knocked him down and almost killed him for the second time in just 5 minutes. :0) Many people think the light pole evidence was staged, because they are BLIND to the 911Truth that we have been looking at *&#8216;two attacks&#8217;* (LetsRoll thread) all along. The second *&#8216;Big Boom&#8217;* happened 5 minutes later at 9:36:27 AM, while Lloyd and his helper were removing the pole from his windshield. The next series of explosions started at *9:42 AM*, which is event #27 on my Pentagon Timeline here.

The reason you have so much confusion and contradiction between all these Pentagon witnesses is because &#8216;some&#8217; of them saw the *9:31:39 AM A-3 Flyover* and others saw the actual Jet hit the Pentagon at *9:36:27 AM* like these two witnesses:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD0qpbwHCYI]Michael Kelly News Video[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=schV0rKCRwA]Don Wright News Video[/ame]

The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the A-3 disappear into the single smoke plume on the *&#8216;South-of-Citgo&#8217; Flight Path*, while the 9:36:27 AM witnesses saw the same painted-up Jet crash into the Pentagon wall using the *&#8220;North-of-Citgo&#8221; Fight Path* shown here. The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the light poles flying around (witness link), but the 9:36:27 AM people saw no signs of any light poles being hit along the North-of-Citgo Flight Path. That is the reason some so-called Pentagon Investigators think the light pole evidence is all staged. :0) We have small bits of Jet debris (pic), because the A-3 was blown into a kazillion bits at impact. Nobody has ever found one piece of any real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner debris, because this damage and this damage was NOT created by any real 100-Ton Jetliner going any 530 miles per hour. :0) That is the reason no *'time-change' parts* (story) have ever been produced by the inside-job FBI/Bushie Administration bad guys in the first place. The damage pattern (pic) is consistent with *a &#8216;three attack&#8217; scenario* from the 9:31:39 AM missile strike, the 9:36:27 AM Jet attack &#8216;and&#8217; the subsequent Controlled-Demolition Explosions that eventually brought the E-Ring roof down at 10:15 AM.

Nobody can show you a picture of a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at the Pentagon ([ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKhBzAh_eeA]Expert Video[/ame]), because nothing like that ever happened.

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt

And again you dumb shit, where is the evidence of explosives laid in one of the most heavily guarded buildings in the Country? Where are the plane, crew and passengers from the flight that according to you must have disappeared? Why did the people on the jet stop talking on cell phones after the strike?

You are aware a wife of a Cabinent member was on the supposed missing aircraft? And she called her husband when the Hijacking occurred?

Did this plane fly to the super secret base the Penn plane flew too?


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> And again you dumb shit, where is the evidence of explosives laid in one of the most heavily guarded buildings in the Country? Where are the plane, crew and passengers from the flight that according to you must have disappeared? Why did the people on the jet stop talking on cell phones after the strike?
> 
> You are aware a wife of a Cabinent member was on the supposed missing aircraft? And she called her husband when the Hijacking occurred?
> 
> Did this plane fly to the super secret base the Penn plane flew too?















GL,

Terral


----------



## jillian

where's that twilight zone music when we need it?


----------



## dilloduck

The CIA sent you to attack us---don't try to fool me


----------



## sealybobo

jillian said:


> where's that twilight zone music when we need it?



The 9-11 report was insufficient.  If everything is on the up and up, why is the report incomplete?  

They take more time investigating normal plane crashes than they did looking into what exactly happened on 9-11.

We can only assume they are hiding something.

But psycologists say that people like you don't want to know the truth, because then you would have to do something about it.  And, you don't want to believe our leaders could be this evil.  

And funny, the Bush/Chaney defenders now suggest Obama is the sinister liar.  To me, he seems sincere.  We shall see.

One things for sure, Bush and Chaney should be in prison.  Why is the President of Sudan being charged with war crimes but not Bush?

Judges at the International Criminal Court have issued an arrest warrant for the president of Sudan, Omar al-Bashir, for war crimes and crimes against humanity. But they stopped short of charging him with genocide, as prosecutors wanted.

Bush could be next:

George Bush could be next on the war crimes list - World - NZ Herald News

THE HAGUE  George W. Bush could one day be the International Criminal Court's next target.


----------



## Terral

Hi Jillian:



jillian said:


> where's that twilight zone music when we need it?








Debating the 911Truth here is like this guy trying to engage these guys in a serious and competitive game of tennis . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## dilloduck

sealybobo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's that twilight zone music when we need it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 9-11 report was insufficient.  If everything is on the up and up, why is the report incomplete?
> 
> They take more time investigating normal plane crashes than they did looking into what exactly happened on 9-11.
> 
> We can only assume they are hiding something.
> 
> But psycologists say that people like you don't want to know the truth, because then you would have to do something about it.  And, you don't want to believe our leaders could be this evil.
> 
> And funny, the Bush/Chaney defenders now suggest Obama is the sinister liar.  To me, he seems sincere.  We shall see.
> 
> One things for sure, Bush and Chaney should be in prison.  Why is the President of Sudan being charged with war crimes but not Bush?
> 
> Judges at the International Criminal Court have issued an arrest warrant for the president of Sudan, Omar al-Bashir, for war crimes and crimes against humanity. But they stopped short of charging him with genocide, as prosecutors wanted.
> 
> Bush could be next:
> 
> George Bush could be next on the war crimes list - World - NZ Herald News
> 
> THE HAGUE  George W. Bush could one day be the International Criminal Court's next target.
Click to expand...


Im sure he's shaking in his boots


----------



## jillian

Terral said:


> Hi Jillian:
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's that twilight zone music when we need it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debating the 911Truth here is like this guy trying to engage these guys in a serious and competitive game of tennis . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


well, you can delude yourself into thinking that. personally, i think that there's a huge difference between government being incompetent and failing to stop something and government planning something as big as 9/11. plus, most of us have been "truthered out" and are kind of bemused by people who actually believe that stuff.

bush's admin wasn't competent enough in anything it did to have pulled that off.... not to mention how many people would have had to be sworn to secrecy for the "truthers" to be correct.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Sorry, I tend not to believe things coming from a a guy with Yoda in is avatar.


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Jillian:
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's that twilight zone music when we need it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debating the 911Truth here is like this guy trying to engage these guys in a serious and competitive game of tennis . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

 the problem you guys have is you DONT use the truth
you use lies and twisted statements and totally ignore the facts


----------



## Toro

So what happened to the plane?

Planes don't just disappear.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> So what happened to the plane?
> 
> Planes don't just disappear.


area 51


----------



## Mad Scientist

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning.


Wrong. The Pentagon was attacked by Islamic Terrorists who hijacked planes and used them as missiles:
9-11 Research: Pentagon Aircraft Debris


> *Should Large Aircraft Pieces Be Evident?*  The absence of of large pieces of aircraft in photographs stikes many observers as incongruous with the crash of a large jetliner such as the 757 that Flight 77 was. Many people have seen photographs of jetliner crashes in which large sections of the planes remain intact. However, a high-speed crash into a hardened target such as a building is not comparable to typical crash incidents. Furthermore, even crashes into terrain, most of them at much slower speeds than the crashes on 9/11/01, often leave very little in the way of recognizable aircraft parts.
> One case for comparison is the  crash test of an F-4 fighter jet into a concrete barrier at 480 mph. The crash converted the plane into confetti. Another case is the crash of a C-130 cargo transport plane into a 10-story apartment building in Azari, Iran. Photographs of the crash site show few visible aircraft parts. These cases demonstrate that planes flying into buildings can have the effect of reducing the plane to very small pieces


*Newsflash!* Multiple witnesses see Plane hit the Pentagon eight years ago!

[youtube]XdxzqqZ3e2s[/youtube]

Admit it Terral, you're just another idiot who doesn't want to defend himself against Islam so you cling to insane conspiracy theories as a way of not having to confront a deadly reality.

As Yoda would probably say: "Hmm, no good, you're theories are!"


----------



## xotoxi

Terral,

Would you mind summarize your post in *ONE SENTENCE*?

I'm afraid to say that I am just too busy to read your post and to click on all of your links.

So a one sentence synopsis would be very helpful.

Based on all of your other posts, I am really intrigued and think that you are onto something.  

I, like you, have always been skeptical of reality.  In fact, I am pretty sure that I am 6'5" 190 lbs of solid muscle, but when I look in the "mirror", I see a 5'10" 210 lb guy with a hairy back and manbreasts.  I am pretty sure the "mirror" is actually a very thin plasma TV that was installed by the government, and on that TV they project the image of the man that I see, rather than reflecting my true image.

So, I'd love to hear your one sentence synopsis.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Yup, some how these secret coconspirators snuck in loads of explosives and material to hook it all up for a controlled timed blast, into the Pentagon of all places. Further after they smuggled it in they managed to plant it all in the right places so that a fake airplane could cause major damamge to the building. But alas they screwed it up anyway.

By the way numb nuts if a small plane was hitting telephone poles it would crash from the contact, there would be no correcting its flight path.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Then we have this gem...

The JT8D and A3 Skywarrior Pentagon Theory

Further a small fighter jet could not punch the hole in the Pentagon that was made. Nor would it be able to clip 5 telephone or light poles and keep flying.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pratt_&_Whitney_JT8D

http://www.shanaberger.com/engines/JT8D.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A-3_Skywarrior


----------



## Xenophon

Bush needed to blow up the pentagon, because the country wasn't pissed off enough about the twin Towers...You are a fucking fool, and I NEVER say things like that.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*incredulous stare* going back to try and read the OP again


----------



## Terral

Hi Crimson, DiveCon, Toro:



CrimsonWhite said:


> Sorry, I tend not to believe things coming from a guy with Yoda in is avatar.



No problem, Crimson. We can see that you are more into Big Bird, Burt and Ernie. :0) 



DiveCon said:


> The problem you guys have is you DONT use the truth you use lies and twisted statements and totally ignore the facts



&#8216;The&#8217; 911Truth about the Pentagon/AA77 case is presented in the Opening Post of this thread. The problem is that you guys attack *&#8216;my person&#8217;* rather than the thesis statement, claims, evidence and conclusions contained within *&#8216;my work.&#8217;* This is your opportunity to *&#8216;quote >>&#8217; anything at all from the Opening Post* to offer *your advocating &#8216;or&#8217; opposing views* using whatever DiveCon considers credible evidence. Good luck. :0)



Toro said:


> So what happened to the plane?
> 
> Planes don't just disappear.



What plane? :0) The painted-up A-3 DoD Flying BOMB struck the west side of the Pentagon between Column Line (CL) 9 and CL-15 (pic = lower left) at *9:36:27 AM in the &#8216;second attack&#8217;* (lower pic) at the Pentagon. However, the joystick operator missed the mark and the painted-up A-3 Jet crashed at the *second story concrete slab elevation* (pic) with the starboard wing dipped down, so the right-side Pratt and Whitney Engine was catapulted through the West Wedge Wall and into the Pentagon. The port-side engine and A-3 frame fell straight down to appear in many pictures like these:


















The A-3 did not simply disappear, but *the DoD Flying BOMB exploded* to throw debris all over the place.






GL,

Terral


----------



## Xenophon

Even idiot truther sites know it wasn't a Skywarrior.

You are a mega fucking retard.

The JT8D and A3 Skywarrior Pentagon Theory


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Crimson, DiveCon, Toro:
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I tend not to believe things coming from a guy with Yoda in is avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, Crimson. We can see that you are more into Big Bird, Burt and Ernie. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem you guys have is you DONT use the truth you use lies and twisted statements and totally ignore the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> &#8216;The&#8217; 911Truth about the Pentagon/AA77 case is presented in the Opening Post of this thread. The problem is that you guys attack *&#8216;my person&#8217;* rather than the thesis statement, claims, evidence and conclusions contained within *&#8216;my work.&#8217;* This is your opportunity to *&#8216;quote >>&#8217; anything at all from the Opening Post* to offer *your advocating &#8216;or&#8217; opposing views* using whatever DiveCon considers credible evidence. Good luck. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened to the plane?
> 
> Planes don't just disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What plane? :0) The painted-up A-3 DoD Flying BOMB struck the west side of the Pentagon between Column Line (CL) 9 and CL-15 (pic = lower left) at *9:36:27 AM in the &#8216;second attack&#8217;* (lower pic) at the Pentagon. However, the joystick operator missed the mark and the painted-up A-3 Jet crashed at the *second story concrete slab elevation* (pic) with the starboard wing dipped down, so the right-side Pratt and Whitney Engine was catapulted through the West Wedge Wall and into the Pentagon. The port-side engine and A-3 frame fell straight down to appear in many pictures like these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The A-3 did not simply disappear, but *the DoD Flying BOMB exploded* to throw debris all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

except, none of that shows what you claim
i refuse to do any research work for you morons because it has been proven over and over that you will NEVER admit you are wrong
so why should i do anything but insult your stupid fucking posts

even in your own picsa it shows the wreckage of an AA airline


----------



## Terral

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Wrong. The Pentagon was attacked by Islamic Terrorists who hijacked planes and used them as missiles:
> 9-11 Research: Pentagon Aircraft Debris
> 
> *Newsflash!* Multiple witnesses see Plane hit the Pentagon eight years ago!



First of all, Mad, the writers of your 911Research article agree 100 percent with me. They say,



> *Pentagon Aircraft Debris
> 
> Paucity of Aircraft Crash Debris Raises Doubts About Flight 77 Crash*
> 
> Photographs of the Pentagon's west facade and adjacent lawn immediately following the crash show a striking paucity of aircraft debris, and punctures in the facade *not large enough to have admitted significant expanses of the wings and tail*. Even if these parts were shredded on impact, *they should have left a few tons of confetti outside the building.*
> 
> People who were at the disaster site *were not able to clarify what happened to the 60 tons of aluminum in the 757 that supposedly hit the Pentagon*. When asked by a journalist at a press conference the day after the attack: *"Is there anything left of the aircraft at all?"*



Trying to use this 911Research article to prove a 100-ton Jetliner hit the Pentagon on 9/11 represents a 180-degree turn *from what the original authors of the article intended themselves!* After all, the subtitle just said, *&#8220;Paucity of Aircraft Crash Debris Raises DOUBTS About Flight 77 Crash.&#8221;* In other words, we *&#8216;do&#8217; have aircraft debris at the Pentagon*, but *the amount of debris* associated with a *'real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner crash'* (100-tons) would produce *FAR MORE debris/wreckage* ([ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKhBzAh_eeA]see Expert Video again[/ame]). 



Mad Scientist said:


> Admit it Terral, you're just another idiot who doesn't want to defend himself against Islam so you cling to insane conspiracy theories as a way of not having to confront a deadly reality.



The resident Mad Scientist discredits himself by trying to misuse the 911Research Evidence to prove something completely different than the original authors ever intended, then he has the gall to come out here and call me *the &#8216;idiot.&#8217;* :0) In fact, this trickery is mocking these third-party readers and calling you 'idiots,' as if you are not capable of figuring out that his argument is based upon a bait-and-switch ploy! Any unbiased third-party reader can see that the Opening Post was drafted by anybody but an &#8216;idiot&#8217; and the Mad Scientist has *no pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE*. Period. The Mad Scientist is trying to push *the Official Bushie Administration/DoD/FBI/CIA Cover Story LIE*, when we can clearly see that no 100-ton Jetliner ever crashed here ([ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C02dE5VKeck]CNN Report from 9/11[/ame]):






This is the standing E-ring wall where the Mad Scientist is trying to say a real 100-ton Jetliner (pic) did one of these numbers (crash pic), WHICH NEVER HAPPENED. The painted-up A-3 DoD Jet was purposely wired by the Department of Defense to EXPLODE, but they intended for the Flying BOMB to detonate *inside the Pentagon* at 9:31:39 AM with the original missile strike (see OP again). What most of you fail to realize is that the initial 9:31:39 AM missile strike created ONLY *&#8220;inside-the-building fires&#8221;* (see Barbara Honegger&#8217;s famous paper) seen in this picture:






Everyone take a good look around, because this is one of the very first pictures taken from across Washington BLVD (Route 27) showing the *&#8220;Single Smoke Plume&#8221;* that Terry Cohen saw (first OP video) when she reported *&#8216;black smoke only&#8217;* just minutes after *the original 9:31:39 missile strike*. The wounded A-3 Jet (just struck light poles) then flew &#8216;over&#8217; the E-Ring roof to make the wide turn to the north, until the Jet crashed into *this same exact location just 4 minutes and 48 seconds later* to create this picture:






Now the time is *beyond 9:36:27 AM* and the *&#8216;second attack&#8217;* that created a 400-feet fiery inferno all along the West Wedge Wall that spread fire EVERYWHERE when the A-3 Jet exploded to spread aircraft debris EVERYWHERE. 



Mad Scientist said:


> As Yoda would probably say: "Hmm, no good, you're theories are!"


 
Thank  you for writing, Mad, but the evidence from *&#8216;your source&#8217;* agrees 100 percent with me. :0) Remember my young apprentice that, *"A Jedi uses the Force for knowledge. Never for attack"* (link).  Your attack against *my person* is out of *&#8216;fear&#8217;* of* &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth* looking you right in the face!

Yoda says:



> &#8220;Fear is the path to *the dark side*. Fear leads to *anger*. Anger leads to *hate*. Hate leads to *suffering*.&#8221;



The bad guys orchestrating *the current U.S. Economic IMPLOSION* are *the same people* who planned and carried out *these 9/11 attacks!* You currently *&#8216;have time&#8217; to backtrack* and bring these inside-job bad guys to justice, or to continue down *the path to the &#8216;dark side&#8217;* that will definitely lead to *more &#8216;suffering&#8217; . . . *

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Lets try again shall we? The supposed evidence that an A-3 struck the building is based on misinformation, wishful thinking and out right lies.

But lets play with it shall we?

Some questions.

How did the "bad guys" get explosives into the Pentagon? How did they get the sophisticated wiring and control boxes in to the Pentagon? How did they wire and place all the explosives over numerous rings with out anyone the wiser? How did they ensure the supposed missile strike followed by an air craft striking the building where all the explosives were would not damage the explosives, their placement and the sophisticated wiring and control boxes?

Next set of questions, these are the ones you keep ignoring. We KNOW that the flight existed. We know that a wife of a Cabinet member was on the flight. Who hijacked the air craft? Why did the air craft disappear from radar when the attack occurred? How did the air craft fly away with out being seen on radar or by witnesses? Where did the Air craft go? What happened to the Air craft? What happened to the crew and passengers? WHY did the phone communication from the air craft stop when the plane did NOT as you claim hit the building?

Next. if a missile struck the building, what kind was it? How did it create the unique blast hole through the several layers of the reinforced building? A hole to wide for a missile I might add. Ohh and where is the explosive crater from the missile?

Already debunked your ignorant claim on the engine and the lack of evidence for the supposed air craft. The wheel is obviously NOT the type used by an A-3 and just happens to be identical to the wheels used for the plane type that did not hit the building. The supposed wing appears to be nothing other than a tent. Or perhaps you can explain how a heavy ass wing requires no strain on those supposedly carrying it off to hide it?

Even EOTS is not dumb enough to make the claim you have made.


----------



## Terral

Hi Xotoxi:



xotoxi said:


> Terral,
> 
> Would you mind summarize your post in *ONE SENTENCE*?



Sure! Two words = *&#8220;inside job&#8221;* (my blog). One sentence = 



> &#8220;9/11 was carried out by a rogue element inside the United States Military headed by George Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and a host of inside-job bad guys working within the DoD, FBI, CIA, the Justice Department and subordinate agencies.&#8221;





xotoxi said:


> I'm afraid to say that I am just too busy to read your post and to click on all of your links.



Please forgive, but my work is presented for *the benefit of the unbiased third-party reader* (see my Intro Post) actually interested in seeing *&#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth* from my years of running my own 911Truth Investigation. Perhaps some of you have heard of *Bill Veale* from the *Center For 911 Justice* (link) representing *April Gallop *(Rawstory.com), as she and her son were injured in these Pentagon attacks. Bill Veale has changed the language of the claims in this lawsuit based upon evidence sent to him from my ongoing Pentagon Investigation, because *he &#8216;did&#8217; take time* to read through the claims, evidence and conclusions from my work. 



xotoxi said:


> So a one sentence synopsis would be very helpful.
> 
> Based on all of your other posts, I am really intrigued and think that you are onto something.



Onto something? I have known* &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth* for some time, which says exactly what *all the evidence says *&#8216;and&#8217; *without creating a single contradiction*. Those of you looking for one-sentence answers are throwing effort after folly, *because getting 9/11 right*, amid the tons and tons of DoD/FBI/CIA Counterintelligence Disinformation, *tests the skills* of even the most observant and tedious 911Truth Investigators on earth. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro

Terrel

The pictures you are showing are those of an American Airliner.  Here are a few more.

At the bottom left you can see a piece of the fuselage with the letter "c" from an American Airlines flight.






Do you see the "c?"  That is the same lettering that is on an American airlines plane






You can see the same lettering in the backgound here

http://www.911myths.com/assets/images/db_images/db_Pentagon_Debris_191.jpg

And again, they are carrying the destroyed remnants of an American Airlines fuselage.  Note the distinctive red and white on silver.

http://www.911myths.com/assets/images/db_images/db_Pentagon_Debris_171.jpg

But you still haven't answered where the plane went?  What happened to Flight 77?

A plane took off from Dulles Airport.  Dulles has a record of that.  AA has a record of that.  We know that people boarded the flight.  They were checked in by AA employees.  Their bags and their plane was handled by Dulles employees.  The families of the victims on the plane never reported the 70 people came back after the flight.  Where are they?  Planes don't just disappear.  There is a flight log for every single commercial aircraft flight in this country.  We know it took off.  

Here is an obituary of one of the women they pulled out of the wreckage.



> Sometime today, Frank Jensen will spread his wife's ashes in Monterey Bay, where the San Martin couple spent countless joyful hours scuba diving together.
> 
> Two years ago today, Suzanne Calley died aboard American Airlines Flight 77 when terrorists hijacked the plane and sent it crashing into the Pentagon. She was homeward bound from a business trip and planned to celebrate her and Jensen's 20th anniversary the next day. Her 43rd birthday would have been just a few days later.
> 
> *Rescue crews were able to pull Calley's body from Flight 77's wreckage. *



GilroyDispatch.com | 9-11 sorrow, but a joyful life

How did they pull this woman's body out of the wreckage at the Pentagon if her plane didn't hit the Pentagon?  We know she was on the plane.  We know she died that day.  What happened to her?


----------



## Xenophon

> 9/11 was carried out by a rogue element inside the United States Military headed by George Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and a host of inside-job bad guys working within the DoD, FBI, CIA, the Justice Department and subordinate agencies.&#8221;


God you fucking stupid.

9/11 was carried out by Muslim terrorists headed by osama bin laden calling themselves Al Qeada.

You are so moronic you can't understand that yes, lil ol arabs can manage to hijack planes and crash them into buildings.

As Bush left office after his term, it's further proof what assholes you are, there is no reason to do what you claim he did, he is not 'dictator' and NOBODY could keep such a secret.


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Yup, some how these secret coconspirators snuck in loads of explosives and material to hook it all up for a controlled timed blast, into the Pentagon of all places.



We agree. Demolition charges were set in advance to assist *the Missile Strike Explosion* and the *A-3 Jet Explosion* in bringing the E-Ring roof down during *the original 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike*. However, the Missile detonation was insufficient to bring the E-ring roof down, as the A-3 operator lost control and pulled back on the joystick to keep his remote-controlled Jet from crashing into the Pentagon lawn *during the original attack*. Then the remote-control operator misfired and the A-3 Jet struck *the second story concrete slab elevation* at 9:36:27 AM in *the second failed attempt* to bring the E-ring roof down and, *more demolition charges were required* beginning at *9:42 AM* (see my Pentagon Timeline Thread), in *a series of explosions* taking place *between 9:42 AM and 10:15 AM*. The *three attack scenario* includes massive explosions shown in this schematic diagram (here).



RetiredGySgt said:


> Further after they smuggled it in they managed to plant it all in the right places so that a fake airplane could cause major damage to the building. But alas they screwed it up anyway.



What really happened at the Pentagon on 9/11 is a bit more complicated than your theory suggests . . . 



RetiredGySgt said:


> By the way numb nuts if a small plane was hitting telephone poles it would crash from the contact, there would be no correcting its flight path.



No, and if you want to receive answers to your posts, then please *can the name calling stupidity.* These are no ordinary light poles, but the base includes *breakaway bolts designed to snap off* from a low-speed impact collision from a VW Rabbit (Pentagon Research). These five light poles (pic) were knocked down by a combination of *the missile bow shockwave* (pic) and *impact from the starboard* (right) *wing/engine* of the *DoD Retrofitted A-3 Flying BOMB*, during *the 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike*.  The radio-control operator did not correct any flight path to the right or left, but he simply pulled back on the joystick *to send the DoD A-3 Jet over the E-ring roof at 9:31:39 AM*. 

Downing the light poles is what caused *the original 9:31 attack to FAIL*, as the E-ring roof finally collapsed at *10:15 AM* or about 45 minutes later . . .  

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Then we have this gem...
> 
> The JT8D and A3 Skywarrior Pentagon Theory
> 
> Further a small fighter jet could not punch the hole in the Pentagon that was made. Nor would it be able to clip 5 telephone or light poles and keep flying.



If you guys ever hope to get ANYWHERE in this Pentagon Debate, then you MUST at the very least take the time to read through the OPENING POST of *&#8216;this&#8217; thread*. First of all, the *A-3 Jet was RETROFITTED* (story) by *Department of Defense Contractors* (story) using many different parts from many different Military Jets! The DoD intentionally painted up the 'retrofitted' A-3 Jet to look very much like a real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner. 

The original impact hole was created by the 9:31:39 AM MISSILE using this 45-degree trajectory heading (pic). The DoD &#8220;L-Pill&#8221; (Lethal Pill) detonations were explained to April Gallop here. Briefly: L-Pill&#8217;s are accessories for missiles designed to detonate at various &#8216;time&#8217; sequences and these three L-Pills detonated along the same 45-degree trajectory line (like this) creating the three holes on &#8216;this line of destruction&#8217; from this picture:






This damage was done to kill as many Navy Commanders (story = so Navy  Jets would not invade NY Theater and blow War Games Cover) as possible and everyone in the *Defense Intelligence Agency Office* (pic = in  yellow); along with the civilian and military *bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts *(story) trying to track down *the missing 2.3 Trillion Dollars* (CBS story) = 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kpWqdPMjmo]Rumsfeld Video[/ame] 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Café:



			
				CaféAuLait;1083617 said:
			
		

> *incredulous stare* going back to try and read the OP again&#8230;



Yes! This is wisdom from the mouth of a potential apprentice being delivered from the dark side to stand in the Light. :0)

GL in your quest for *&#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth* that will definitely set you free,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> Hi Xotoxi:
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral,
> 
> Would you mind summarize your post in *ONE SENTENCE*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure! Two words = *inside job* (my blog). One sentence =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 was carried out by a rogue element inside the United States Military headed by George Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and a host of inside-job bad guys working within the DoD, FBI, CIA, the Justice Department and subordinate agencies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Thanks for the one sentence synopsis.  It is very helpful.

Tell me Terral, what medicines are you prescribed?

Why aren't you taking them?


----------



## Terral

Hi Xeno:



Xenophon said:


> Even idiot truther sites know it wasn't a Skywarrior.
> 
> You are a mega fucking retard.
> 
> The JT8D and A3 Skywarrior Pentagon Theory



Those of you hurling insults in this Pentagon Debate are *helping these readers define you* more than anyone here. The DoD Flying BOMB that left all of this debris (pic and pic) started out as a decommissioned A-3 Skywarrior, until DoD Contractors played *Trick My Jet* and transformed the A-3 Navy Jet into *their custom-made Boeing 757 replica.* 

Perhaps some of you realize that our military people are trained to *recognize planes by their silhouette* (story) more than their literal size; because *distance skews the size dimensions* but not the aircraft outline. Many people think they saw a real Boeing Jetliner hit the Pentagon, because that is exactly what the Inside-job Bad Guys wanted them to see. This *self-inflicted wound was deliberately staged* by the rogue element inside our own U.S. Military to make the DoD look like *a victim,* so they could blame a bunch of these guys (pic) and continue their assault on Saddam Hussein and targets inside Afghanistan in two illegal wars (War On Terror Is A BIG FAT LIE) that continue raging to this day. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jl3EB25J-wI]War ON Terror Is Big LIE[/ame]

Yes. The DoD has DUPED you into believing *their Cover Story*, but nothing says that you must continue swallowing their Loyal  Bushie DoD/FBI/CIA 9/11 LIES.


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Lets try again shall we? The supposed evidence that an A-3 struck the building is based on misinformation, wishful thinking and out right lies.
> 
> But lets play with it shall we?
> 
> Some questions.
> 
> How did the "bad guys" get explosives into the Pentagon?



No. If Retired really went back to *read what I did present in the Opening Post of this thread*, then you would at least* quote >> something from my work,* before running off at the mouth to begin asking a new round of questions. 

*Quote something from MY WORK* that you want to address *FOR CONTEXT* and then *offer your rebuttals, counterproposals* or take the low road and *simply begin asking related questions*. 

I am more than happy to address the questions of anyone writing on this thread, so long as *you take one minute to quote >> from my work*, so *everybody is on the same page* and I have *some idea of what you are talking about.* 

Retired is *characterizing my interpretations of the evidence* and I refuse to continue doing all the work in the deliberation process . . .

GL,

Terral


----------



## dilloduck

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets try again shall we? The supposed evidence that an A-3 struck the building is based on misinformation, wishful thinking and out right lies.
> 
> But lets play with it shall we?
> 
> Some questions.
> 
> How did the "bad guys" get explosives into the Pentagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If Retired really went back to *read what I did present in the Opening Post of this thread*, then you would at least* quote >> something from my work,* before running off at the mouth to begin asking a new round of questions.
> 
> *Quote something from MY WORK* that you want to address *FOR CONTEXT* and then *offer your rebuttals, counterproposals* or take the low road and *simply begin asking related questions*.
> 
> I am more than happy to address the questions of anyone writing on this thread, so long as *you take one minute to quote >> from my work*, so *everybody is on the same page* and I have *some idea of what you are talking about.*
> 
> Retired is *characterizing my interpretations of the evidence* and I refuse to continue doing all the work in the deliberation process . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


you mean your going to stop ?  oh damn.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets try again shall we? The supposed evidence that an A-3 struck the building is based on misinformation, wishful thinking and out right lies.
> 
> But lets play with it shall we?
> 
> Some questions.
> 
> How did the "bad guys" get explosives into the Pentagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If Retired really went back to *read what I did present in the Opening Post of this thread*, then you would at least* quote >> something from my work,* before running off at the mouth to begin asking a new round of questions.
> 
> *Quote something from MY WORK* that you want to address *FOR CONTEXT* and then *offer your rebuttals, counterproposals* or take the low road and *simply begin asking related questions*.
> 
> I am more than happy to address the questions of anyone writing on this thread, so long as *you take one minute to quote >> from my work*, so *everybody is on the same page* and I have *some idea of what you are talking about.*
> 
> Retired is *characterizing my interpretations of the evidence* and I refuse to continue doing all the work in the deliberation process . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


In other words you haven't a leg to stand on and know it so refuse to respond. Thanks for admitting it.


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> *Quote something from MY WORK* that you want to address...



Do you actually get *PAID *for this stuff?

I suppose that puts you in the same category as J.R.R. Tolkien and J.K. Rowling - fantasy writers.


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> The pictures you are showing are those of an American Airliner.  Here are a few more.



No. Those are pictures of the Retrofitted A-3 DoD Flying BOMB that detonated against the E-ring Pentagon Wall at 9:36:27 AM. 



Toro said:


> And again, they are carrying the destroyed remnants of an American Airlines fuselage.  Note the distinctive red and white on silver.



No. They are carrying the debris from the Retrofitted A-3 DoD Flying BOMB, as already presented for you in Post #20.



Toro said:


> But you still haven't answered where the plane went?  What happened to Flight 77?



The Opening Post explains what &#8216;did&#8217; hit the Pentagon without mentioning everything on God&#8217;s Green Earth that DID NOT. If you really believe a 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon, then please present your case here or on another thread . . .  



Toro said:


> A plane took off from Dulles Airport.  Dulles has a record of that.  AA has a record of that.



No. AA11 and AA77 were canceled on 9/11, which you can figure out by following this link (here).  *The Bureau Of Transportation Statistics* (link) say that AA11 and AA77 never took off on 9/11, which we know by the fact that no tail numbers were included in the departure statistics. Anyone can figure this out by simply going to the *&#8216;departure&#8217; statistics link* (here) to begin plugging in the information for all 9/11 departures. You want *&#8216;All Statistics&#8217;* from *&#8220;Washington, DC &#8211; Washington Dulles International (IAD)&#8221;* near the bottom of the listings, then select *"American Airlines (AA)"* as the *&#8220;Airline.&#8221;*  Then select *&#8220;Sep&#8221;* for the *&#8220;Month&#8221;* and *&#8220;11&#8221;* for the *&#8220;Day(s)&#8221;* and *&#8220;2001&#8221;* for the *&#8220;Year(s).&#8221;* Simple enough. Right? :0) Now hit *&#8220;Submit&#8221;* and look over the results for yourself (pic). 






The data shows the* &#8220;Tail Number&#8221;* for 0077 to be *&#8220;UNKNOWN,&#8221;* because the aircraft never made the trip to the runway. There is no *&#8220;Actual Departure Time,&#8221;* because AA77 never took off on 9/11. There is no* &#8220;Actual Elapsed Time,&#8221;* because AA77 never took off. The wheels never left the ground, so there is no time in the *&#8220;Wheels-off Time&#8221;* and no *&#8220;Taxi-out Time&#8221;* to include in the statistics. Those of you &#8216;thinking&#8217; that AA77 took off on 9/11 have been DUPED by Loyal Bushie LIES. :0) 



Toro said:


> We know that people boarded the flight.



No. The evidence already shows that Toro has no idea about what really happened on 9/11 at the Pentagon, NOR at Dulles International Airport. :0) 

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> No. Those are pictures of the Retrofitted A-3 DoD Flying BOMB that detonated against the E-ring Pentagon Wall at 9:36:27 AM.




Why would the government go through all that trouble to use a "Retrofitted A-3 DoD Flying BOMB", when they could have just commandeered the actual airplane and used that.


----------



## Terral

Hi Xotoxi:



xotoxi said:


> Why would the government go through all that trouble to use a "Retrofitted A-3 DoD Flying BOMB", when they could have just commandeered the actual airplane and used that.



First of all, these 9/11 attacks were NOT carried out by our U.S. Government. *A rogue element inside our U.S. Government and U.S. Military* carried out these 9/11 attacks. There were *no commandeered aircraft used on 9/11*, but *twenty-one Jetliners and three remote-control decommissioned Navy Jets* (like the one used at the Pentagon) were used in *five wargame exercises* to trick you into believing four commercial Jetliners were hijacked. I just let the cat out of the bag over on *the Flight 93 thread* (here) if anybody is interested.  

The inside-job bad guys did not need to hijack real Jetliners, or hire real Bearded Jihadist Radicals (pic), because they can just say anything and DUPES will believe anything coming out of Senor Bushies mouth . . . Right? :0)  

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> Hi Xotoxi:
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the government go through all that trouble to use a "Retrofitted A-3 DoD Flying BOMB", when they could have just commandeered the actual airplane and used that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, these 9/11 attacks were NOT carried out by our U.S. Government. *A rogue element inside our U.S. Government and U.S. Military* carried out these 9/11 attacks. There were *no commandeered aircraft used on 9/11*, but *twenty-one Jetliners and three remote-control decommissioned Navy Jets* (like the one used at the Pentagon) were used in *five wargame exercises* to trick you into believing four commercial Jetliners were hijacked. I just let the cat out of the bag over on *the Flight 93 thread* (here) if anybody is interested.
> 
> The inside-job bad guys did not need to hijack real Jetliners, or hire real Bearded Jihadist Radicals (pic), because they can just say anything and DUPES will believe anything coming out of Senor Bushies mouth . . . Right? :0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Who was in this "rogue element"?  Name names.  We need to know so we can persecute.

And what evidence do you have about this "rogue element" specifically?  

How do you know it wasn't the Canadians?  The Canadians are pretty wily.


----------



## elvis

Flight 77 was hijacked and the hijackers crashed it into the Pentagon.  Done, end of story.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

elvis3577 said:


> Flight 77 was hijacked and the hijackers crashed it into the Pentagon.  Done, end of story.



and what other fairy tales do you have to tell the world? again for the hundreth time,just because thats what you WANT to believe,doesnt mean thats what happened that day.oh and might want to read his post where he posted proof that explosives were used at the pentagan that day like there were  with the towers instead of reading the posts that you always want to see because they fit your delusional version of what happened that day.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flight 77 was hijacked and the hijackers crashed it into the Pentagon.  Done, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what other fairy tales do you have to tell the world? again for the hundreth time,just because thats what you WANT to believe,doesnt mean thats what happened that day.oh and might want to read his post where he posted proof that explosives were used at the pentagan that day like there were  with the towers instead of reading the posts that you always want to see because they fit your delusional version of what happened that day.
Click to expand...

the problem you have is you have detached from reality


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RetiredGySgt said:


> And again you dumb shit, where is the evidence of explosives laid in one of the most heavily guarded buildings in the Country? Where are the plane, crew and passengers from the flight that according to you must have disappeared? Why did the people on the jet stop talking on cell phones after the strike?
> 
> You are aware a wife of a Cabinent member was on the supposed missing aircraft? And she called her husband when the Hijacking occurred?
> 
> Did this plane fly to the super secret base the Penn plane flew too?



thats why you should be demanding a new independent investigation instead of believeing in propaganda by the government.You should be asking those bastards in washington those questions who orchestrated it all,not him.sheesh. while your in a question asking mode,where the hell is the evidence of the airliner coming in,where are the pics of it?the pentagan has hundreds of cameras in the area,are you so dense that you dont know its the most heavily guarded airspace network in the world? how come they have yet to release all the photographs of the airliner coming in with all those cameras there,why are they hiding evidence from us by having the FBI come out there and confiscate film from gas stations and grocery stores and not letting us see the footage? where are all the bodies from the passenger flight,wheres the luggage? why all the secrecy of hiding something that flew into the pentagon by bringing something out that day with several men carrying it and dumping it onto a truck but covering it up with a huge blue blanket so we could not see what it was they were loading? If its only a jet engine,why hide it like that? why not release all the photographs taken that day by the pentagon of the airliner coming in,why cover it up? why is it the ONLY footage they will supply us with of the ALLEGED airliner hitting the pentagon is two frames of some mysterious orange explosion when with all those cameras,they easily could have picked it up flying into them? why not release those photos? whats to hide?  Oh and why did Norman Minetta testify saying that a young man came into the bunker saying to Dick Cheney -Its 10 miles out,do those orders still stand sir? and Cheney replied-Of course those orders still stand,have you heard anything to the contrary?  and you call HIM a dumbass?  I love it.


----------



## elvis

9/11 inside job said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flight 77 was hijacked and the hijackers crashed it into the Pentagon.  Done, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what other fairy tales do you have to tell the world? again for the hundreth time,just because thats what you WANT to believe,doesnt mean thats what happened that day.oh and might want to read his post where he posted proof that explosives were used at the pentagan that day like there were  with the towers instead of reading the posts that you always want to see because they fit your delusional version of what happened that day.
Click to expand...


What about Barbara Olson?  I guess she faked her own death.  and Ted Olson has been hiding her for seven years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

GL,

Terral[/QUOTE]

I know,I couldnt help but roll around in laughter over that as well.hee hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's that twilight zone music when we need it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 9-11 report was insufficient.  If everything is on the up and up, why is the report incomplete?
> 
> They take more time investigating normal plane crashes than they did looking into what exactly happened on 9-11.
> 
> We can only assume they are hiding something.
> 
> But psycologists say that people like you don't want to know the truth, because then you would have to do something about it.  And, you don't want to believe our leaders could be this evil.
> 
> And funny, the Bush/Chaney defenders now suggest Obama is the sinister liar.  To me, he seems sincere.  We shall see.
> 
> One things for sure, Bush and Chaney should be in prison.  Why is the President of Sudan being charged with war crimes but not Bush?
> 
> Judges at the International Criminal Court have issued an arrest warrant for the president of Sudan, Omar al-Bashir, for war crimes and crimes against humanity. But they stopped short of charging him with genocide, as prosecutors wanted.
> 
> Bush could be next:
> 
> George Bush could be next on the war crimes list - World - NZ Herald News
> 
> THE HAGUE  George W. Bush could one day be the International Criminal Court's next target.
Click to expand...


yep.thats exactly why the 9/11 apologists dont want to know the truth because they know they would have to do something about it and thats a thought that scares them which is what the government counts on.


----------



## elvis

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> where's that twilight zone music when we need it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 9-11 report was insufficient.  If everything is on the up and up, why is the report incomplete?
> 
> They take more time investigating normal plane crashes than they did looking into what exactly happened on 9-11.
> 
> We can only assume they are hiding something.
> 
> But psycologists say that people like you don't want to know the truth, because then you would have to do something about it.  And, you don't want to believe our leaders could be this evil.
> 
> And funny, the Bush/Chaney defenders now suggest Obama is the sinister liar.  To me, he seems sincere.  We shall see.
> 
> One things for sure, Bush and Chaney should be in prison.  Why is the President of Sudan being charged with war crimes but not Bush?
> 
> Judges at the International Criminal Court have issued an arrest warrant for the president of Sudan, Omar al-Bashir, for war crimes and crimes against humanity. But they stopped short of charging him with genocide, as prosecutors wanted.
> 
> Bush could be next:
> 
> George Bush could be next on the war crimes list - World - NZ Herald News
> 
> THE HAGUE  George W. Bush could one day be the International Criminal Court's next target.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep.thats exactly why the 9/11 apologists dont want to know the truth because they know they would have to do something about it and thats a thought that scares them which is what the government counts on.
Click to expand...


what else ya got?  a fake moon landing?  Jack Ruby in the sewer aiming at Kennedy's limousine?  Roosevelt using american planes on Pearl Harbor?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

elvis3577 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flight 77 was hijacked and the hijackers crashed it into the Pentagon.  Done, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what other fairy tales do you have to tell the world? again for the hundreth time,just because thats what you WANT to believe,doesnt mean thats what happened that day.oh and might want to read his post where he posted proof that explosives were used at the pentagan that day like there were  with the towers instead of reading the posts that you always want to see because they fit your delusional version of what happened that day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about Barbara Olson?  I guess she faked her own death.  and Ted Olson has been hiding her for seven years.
Click to expand...


I never said Barbara and Ted didnt die.Of course they died,more than likely murdered by the CIA when the real aircraft dissapeared.Guess your not aware that a flight operater said it dissapeared out of sight off the rader for over 20 minutes and the location of the airliner was a mystery to them? sure she died,just not in the way you want to believe she did.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

elvis3577 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 9-11 report was insufficient.  If everything is on the up and up, why is the report incomplete?
> 
> They take more time investigating normal plane crashes than they did looking into what exactly happened on 9-11.
> 
> We can only assume they are hiding something.
> 
> But psycologists say that people like you don't want to know the truth, because then you would have to do something about it.  And, you don't want to believe our leaders could be this evil.
> 
> And funny, the Bush/Chaney defenders now suggest Obama is the sinister liar.  To me, he seems sincere.  We shall see.
> 
> One things for sure, Bush and Chaney should be in prison.  Why is the President of Sudan being charged with war crimes but not Bush?
> 
> Judges at the International Criminal Court have issued an arrest warrant for the president of Sudan, Omar al-Bashir, for war crimes and crimes against humanity. But they stopped short of charging him with genocide, as prosecutors wanted.
> 
> Bush could be next:
> 
> George Bush could be next on the war crimes list - World - NZ Herald News
> 
> THE HAGUE &#8211; George W. Bush could one day be the International Criminal Court's next target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep.thats exactly why the 9/11 apologists dont want to know the truth because they know they would have to do something about it and thats a thought that scares them which is what the government counts on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what else ya got?  a fake moon landing?  Jack Ruby in the sewer aiming at Kennedy's limousine?  Roosevelt using american planes on Pearl Harbor?
Click to expand...


No I havent researched the moon landing at all since its not near as huge a travesty as this is or the kennedy assassination,so I stay away from the one saying the moon landing was fake. as far as Roosevelt using american planes on Pearl Harbor,dont know about that,so cant comment on it,I DO know that the corporate controlled CIA media that you worship as the truth repressed what the admiral said for years that they had cracked the code for the japense invasion into pearl harbour and was rightly livid with anger towards that bastard Roosevelt for withholding that information from the fleet.

and No I never said anything about Jack Ruby doing that,I DID prove to you back on that thread though that the CIA killed kennedy,but like you always do,you didnt bother to read it which you even admitted back there since you know your in so much denial about that as you are about this.No sense in continuing with you since you  never bother to read peoples posts when it doesnt go along with what you want to see and you even confessed that back there that you didnt read sealybobo or my posts.chicken.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning. The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and radio-controlled A-3 TNT-filled Jet to launch a missile attack (like this) at *9:31:39 AM* (see FAA Timeline here) on Column Line (CL) 14 using this flight path, but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the Flyover Plane, NOT at 9:38 AM, but at *9:31:39 AM* when the Pentagon clocks stopped. The radio operator then began making a wide turn to the north that was witnessed by the C-130 pilot and many other people, until making the final attack strike on the Wedge One Wall between CL 9 and CL 15 at 9:36:27 AM just about 5 minutes later to create Terry Cohen's *"Terrible Explosion"* that took place 'after' the *Original 9:31:39 AM attack*.
> 
> Terry Cohen News Video
> 
> The problem for our inside-job bad guys is that the Pentagon Limestone-clad masonry wall required *the inside explosion* from the missile strike, in coordination with the A-3 CL 9-15 massive explosion, to take down the E-Ring roof during the *original 9:31:39 AM attack run*. This attack location was chosen far in advance because of the CL 11 control-joint that would bring down the E-Ring roof very effectively. However, the A-3 Jet was forced over the E-Ring roof at *9:31:39 AM* and also struck the second story concrete slab in the *9:36:27 AM attack*, which means the E-Ring roof fell just one foot (look carefully at the control joint above the fire truck) to become wedged tightly against the northern side of CL-11. Our inside-job bad guys then had a terrible problem, because many explosive charges were needed to eventually bring the E-Ring Roof down at *10:15 AM* about 45 minutes after the original missile attack.
> 
> Pentagon News 5 Video
> 
> This means the inside-job bad guys had to go around fabricating the many different *Official Timelines* (link) that are filled with *contradictions* (ACAAR = Page 200) in order to give their *fake Flight 77 Cover Story* the resemblance of credibility. The inside-job bad guys have been working everyday running their counterintelligence disinformation campaigns to cover their tracks from that time to today.
> 
> Lloyd Englands taxi was struck by Pole #1 during the *9:31:39 AM missile strike*, which is the reason he saw a *single smoke plume* (Barbara Honegger's paper) from the original small CL 13-15 entry hole (picture). While he and his partner were wrestling around with the light pole, then the A-3 Jet created the Big Boom* that knocked him down and almost killed him for the second time in just 5 minutes. :0) Many people think the light pole evidence was staged, because they are BLIND to the 911Truth that we have been looking at *two attacks* (LetsRoll thread) all along. The second *Big Boom* happened 5 minutes later at 9:36:27 AM, while Lloyd and his helper were removing the pole from his windshield. The next series of explosions started at *9:42 AM*, which is event #27 on my Pentagon Timeline here.
> 
> The reason you have so much confusion and contradiction between all these Pentagon witnesses is because some of them saw the *9:31:39 AM A-3 Flyover* and others saw the actual Jet hit the Pentagon at *9:36:27 AM* like these two witnesses:
> 
> Michael Kelly News Video
> 
> Don Wright News Video
> 
> The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the A-3 disappear into the single smoke plume on the *South-of-Citgo Flight Path*, while the 9:36:27 AM witnesses saw the same painted-up Jet crash into the Pentagon wall using the *North-of-Citgo Fight Path* shown here. The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the light poles flying around (witness link), but the 9:36:27 AM people saw no signs of any light poles being hit along the North-of-Citgo Flight Path. That is the reason some so-called Pentagon Investigators think the light pole evidence is all staged. :0) We have small bits of Jet debris (pic), because the A-3 was blown into a kazillion bits at impact. Nobody has ever found one piece of any real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner debris, because this damage and this damage was NOT created by any real 100-Ton Jetliner going any 530 miles per hour. :0) That is the reason no *'time-change' parts* (story) have ever been produced by the inside-job FBI/Bushie Administration bad guys in the first place. The damage pattern (pic) is consistent with *a three attack scenario* from the 9:31:39 AM missile strike, the 9:36:27 AM Jet attack and the subsequent Controlled-Demolition Explosions that eventually brought the E-Ring roof down at 10:15 AM.
> 
> Nobody can show you a picture of a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at the Pentagon (Expert Video), because nothing like that ever happened.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



Hey Terral,I just tried to watch that Michael kelly video the second one and its not working.They deleted it.thats what youtube always does with these 9/11 videos.Go figure,they allow you to post videos of porn there but they delete 9/11 videos all the time. what a free country this is huh?


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> and what other fairy tales do you have to tell the world? again for the hundreth time,just because thats what you WANT to believe,doesnt mean thats what happened that day.oh and might want to read his post where he posted proof that explosives were used at the pentagan that day like there were with the towers instead of reading the posts that you always want to see because they fit your delusional version of what happened that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about Barbara Olson? I guess she faked her own death. and Ted Olson has been hiding her for seven years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Barbara and Ted didnt die.Of course they died,more than likely murdered by the CIA when the real aircraft dissapeared.Guess your not aware that a flight operater said it dissapeared out of sight off the rader for over 20 minutes and the location of the airliner was a mystery to them? sure she died,just not in the way you want to believe she did.
Click to expand...

uh, ted didnt die

um, you do understand that the radar does not go all the way to the ground, right?
and an airplane cant "drop below" the radar


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning. The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and radio-controlled A-3 TNT-filled Jet to launch a missile attack (like this) at *9:31:39 AM* (see FAA Timeline here) on Column Line (CL) 14 using this flight path, but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the Flyover Plane, NOT at 9:38 AM, but at *9:31:39 AM* when the Pentagon clocks stopped. The radio operator then began making a wide turn to the north that was witnessed by the C-130 pilot and many other people, until making the final attack strike on the Wedge One Wall between CL 9 and CL 15 at 9:36:27 AM just about 5 minutes later to create Terry Cohen's *"Terrible Explosion"* that took place 'after' the *Original 9:31:39 AM attack*.
> 
> Terry Cohen News Video
> 
> The problem for our inside-job bad guys is that the Pentagon Limestone-clad masonry wall required *the inside explosion* from the missile strike, in coordination with the A-3 CL 9-15 massive explosion, to take down the E-Ring roof during the *original 9:31:39 AM attack run*. This attack location was chosen far in advance because of the CL 11 control-joint that would bring down the E-Ring roof very effectively. However, the A-3 Jet was forced over the E-Ring roof at *9:31:39 AM* and also struck the second story concrete slab in the *9:36:27 AM attack*, which means the E-Ring roof fell just one foot (look carefully at the control joint above the fire truck) to become wedged tightly against the northern side of CL-11. Our inside-job bad guys then had a terrible problem, because many explosive charges were needed to eventually bring the E-Ring Roof down at *10:15 AM* about 45 minutes after the original missile attack.
> 
> Pentagon News 5 Video
> 
> This means the inside-job bad guys had to go around fabricating the many different *Official Timelines* (link) that are filled with *contradictions* (ACAAR = Page 200) in order to give their *fake Flight 77 Cover Story* the resemblance of credibility. The inside-job bad guys have been working everyday running their counterintelligence disinformation campaigns to cover their tracks from that time to today.
> 
> Lloyd Englands taxi was struck by Pole #1 during the *9:31:39 AM missile strike*, which is the reason he saw a *single smoke plume* (Barbara Honegger's paper) from the original small CL 13-15 entry hole (picture). While he and his partner were wrestling around with the light pole, then the A-3 Jet created the Big Boom* that knocked him down and almost killed him for the second time in just 5 minutes. :0) Many people think the light pole evidence was staged, because they are BLIND to the 911Truth that we have been looking at *two attacks* (LetsRoll thread) all along. The second *Big Boom* happened 5 minutes later at 9:36:27 AM, while Lloyd and his helper were removing the pole from his windshield. The next series of explosions started at *9:42 AM*, which is event #27 on my Pentagon Timeline here.
> 
> The reason you have so much confusion and contradiction between all these Pentagon witnesses is because some of them saw the *9:31:39 AM A-3 Flyover* and others saw the actual Jet hit the Pentagon at *9:36:27 AM* like these two witnesses:
> 
> Michael Kelly News Video
> 
> Don Wright News Video
> 
> The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the A-3 disappear into the single smoke plume on the *South-of-Citgo Flight Path*, while the 9:36:27 AM witnesses saw the same painted-up Jet crash into the Pentagon wall using the *North-of-Citgo Fight Path* shown here. The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the light poles flying around (witness link), but the 9:36:27 AM people saw no signs of any light poles being hit along the North-of-Citgo Flight Path. That is the reason some so-called Pentagon Investigators think the light pole evidence is all staged. :0) We have small bits of Jet debris (pic), because the A-3 was blown into a kazillion bits at impact. Nobody has ever found one piece of any real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner debris, because this damage and this damage was NOT created by any real 100-Ton Jetliner going any 530 miles per hour. :0) That is the reason no *'time-change' parts* (story) have ever been produced by the inside-job FBI/Bushie Administration bad guys in the first place. The damage pattern (pic) is consistent with *a three attack scenario* from the 9:31:39 AM missile strike, the 9:36:27 AM Jet attack and the subsequent Controlled-Demolition Explosions that eventually brought the E-Ring roof down at 10:15 AM.
> 
> Nobody can show you a picture of a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at the Pentagon (Expert Video), because nothing like that ever happened.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Terral,I just tried to watch that Michael kelly video the second one and its not working.They deleted it.thats what youtube always does with these 9/11 videos.Go figure,they allow you to post videos of porn there but they delete 9/11 videos all the time. what a free country this is huh?
Click to expand...

youtube is likely getting sick of having you morons post the same bullshit on their servers time after time
they have a right to control just how much bullshit they will allow


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. The Pentagon was attacked by Islamic Terrorists who hijacked planes and used them as missiles:
> 9-11 Research: Pentagon Aircraft Debris
> 
> 
> 
> *Should Large Aircraft Pieces Be Evident?*  The absence of of large pieces of aircraft in photographs stikes many observers as incongruous with the crash of a large jetliner such as the 757 that Flight 77 was. Many people have seen photographs of jetliner crashes in which large sections of the planes remain intact. However, a high-speed crash into a hardened target such as a building is not comparable to typical crash incidents. Furthermore, even crashes into terrain, most of them at much slower speeds than the crashes on 9/11/01, often leave very little in the way of recognizable aircraft parts.
> One case for comparison is the  crash test of an F-4 fighter jet into a concrete barrier at 480 mph. The crash converted the plane into confetti. Another case is the crash of a C-130 cargo transport plane into a 10-story apartment building in Azari, Iran. Photographs of the crash site show few visible aircraft parts. These cases demonstrate that planes flying into buildings can have the effect of reducing the plane to very small pieces
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Newsflash!* Multiple witnesses see Plane hit the Pentagon eight years ago!
> 
> [youtube]XdxzqqZ3e2s[/youtube]
> 
> Admit it Terral, you're just another idiot who doesn't want to defend himself against Islam so you cling to insane conspiracy theories as a way of not having to confront a deadly reality.
> 
> As Yoda would probably say: "Hmm, no good, you're theories are!"
Click to expand...


Like the insane conspiracy theory that Muslims and Bin Laden were behind it all?
The ones that aren't confronting reality here are you 9/11 apologists. sure they said a plane hit it,some said it looked like a missle though.AGAIN,with all the huindreds of cameras in the pentagon area,how is it possible that they could be so crappy that they could not even catch the airliner on film and the ONLY thing we ge to to look at is two pics of an orange explosionm,that they couldnt even catch the airliner on film with all those cameras there coming?  and no bodies or luggage are found? that would apply to YOU then when accepting their theory with yodas voice of-Hmm,no good you're theories are. your right,your theories are NOT good.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets try again shall we? The supposed evidence that an A-3 struck the building is based on misinformation, wishful thinking and out right lies.
> 
> But lets play with it shall we?
> 
> Some questions.
> 
> How did the "bad guys" get explosives into the Pentagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. If Retired really went back to *read what I did present in the Opening Post of this thread*, then you would at least* quote >> something from my work,* before running off at the mouth to begin asking a new round of questions.
> 
> *Quote something from MY WORK* that you want to address *FOR CONTEXT* and then *offer your rebuttals, counterproposals* or take the low road and *simply begin asking related questions*.
> 
> I am more than happy to address the questions of anyone writing on this thread, so long as *you take one minute to quote >> from my work*, so *everybody is on the same page* and I have *some idea of what you are talking about.*
> 
> Retired is *characterizing my interpretations of the evidence* and I refuse to continue doing all the work in the deliberation process . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


YOU claim an A-3 was used to attack the Pentagon, THIS site dispels that claim by reviewing all the supposed proof. The JT8D and A3 Skywarrior Pentagon Theory  I don't know how more direct I can be in regards your ignorant claims.

The wheel is NOT that of an A-3, the supposed engine is NOT one that was ever ON an A-3, in fact it is an engine used on, wait for it, Large passenger JET LINERS. The supposed wing being REMOVED from the Pentagon lawn is in fact probably a Tent being carried ON TO, not off the Lawn.

Further an aircraft the size of the A-3 would not be able to clip 5 telephone poles and just correct it self and fly off. No known missile can create the hole made in the Pentagon at all. And there is no blast crater from where a missile would have struck and exploded either.

It is so highly unlikely that explosives and the sophisticated wiring and control devices needed for a controlled blast on several rings of the Pentagon could have been smuggled in and then placed with no one the wiser as to border on impossible. 

Further you claim the missile hit and the plane had to fly around. Yet witnesses state that with in moments of the attack people from inside the Pentagon had rushed onto the lawn to find out what happened.

Direct enough? You loony toons?


----------



## xotoxi

I would laugh at some of the posts in this thread...

...but I hold back, because it's rude to laugh at people that have severe mental illness.


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> I would laugh at some of the posts in this thread...
> 
> ...but I hold back, because it's rude to laugh at people that have severe mental illness.


troofers do make for fun entertainment
lol


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would laugh at some of the posts in this thread...
> 
> ...but I hold back, because it's rude to laugh at people that have severe mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> troofers do make for fun entertainment
> lol
Click to expand...


As do gerbils on a wheel.


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would laugh at some of the posts in this thread...
> 
> ...but I hold back, because it's rude to laugh at people that have severe mental illness.
> 
> 
> 
> troofers do make for fun entertainment
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As do gerbils on a wheel.
Click to expand...

well, they DO tend to do the same things over and over and over again
lol


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> troofers do make for fun entertainment
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As do gerbils on a wheel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, they DO tend to do the same things over and over and over again
> lol
Click to expand...



At least gerbils don't try to force you to share their experience.


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> As do gerbils on a wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> well, they DO tend to do the same things over and over and over again
> lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> At least gerbils don't try to force you to share their experience.
Click to expand...

you mean they dont get on those wheels and force you to watch??


LOL


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, they DO tend to do the same things over and over and over again
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least gerbils don't try to force you to share their experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean they dont get on those wheels and force you to watch??
> 
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...


I guess in a way, gerbils do force you to watch because of the skull-splitting squeak of the wheel turning on its axis.


FYI: WD-40 kills gerbils.


----------



## eots

*Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career*.  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001). 
Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out 8/23/06:  *Account of Lt. Col. Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11*.  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ... 

*It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ... *

There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact.  Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile". ... 

I saw nothing of significance at the point of impact - no airplane metal or cargo debris was blowing on the lawn in front of the damaged building as smoke billowed from within the Pentagon. ... all of us staring at the Pentagon that morning were indeed looking for such debris, but what we expected to see was not evident. 

The same is true with regard to the kind of damage we expected. ... But I did not see this kind of damage. Rather, the facade had a rather small hole, no larger than 20 feet in diameter. Although this facade later collapsed, it remained standing for 30 or 40 minutes, with the roof line remaining relatively straight.  

The scene, in short, was not what I would have expected from a strike by a large jetliner. It was, however, exactly what one would expect if a missile had struck the Pentagon. ... 

More information is certainly needed regarding the events of 9/11 and the events leading up to that terrible day." 


Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Capt. Davis, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro. 


Member: Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven  Association Statement: "We have found solid scientific grounds on which to question the interpretation put upon the events of September 11, 2001 by the Office of the President of the United States of America and subsequently propagated by the major media of western nations." 


Bio: http://militaryweek.com/ Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## xotoxi

eots said:


> *Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career*.  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
> Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out 8/23/06:  *Account of Lt. Col. Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11*.  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ...
> 
> *It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ... *
> 
> There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact.  Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile". ...
> 
> I saw nothing of significance at the point of impact - no airplane metal or cargo debris was blowing on the lawn in front of the damaged building as smoke billowed from within the Pentagon. ... all of us staring at the Pentagon that morning were indeed looking for such debris, but what we expected to see was not evident.
> 
> The same is true with regard to the kind of damage we expected. ... But I did not see this kind of damage. Rather, the facade had a rather small hole, no larger than 20 feet in diameter. Although this facade later collapsed, it remained standing for 30 or 40 minutes, with the roof line remaining relatively straight.
> 
> The scene, in short, was not what I would have expected from a strike by a large jetliner. It was, however, exactly what one would expect if a missile had struck the Pentagon. ...
> 
> More information is certainly needed regarding the events of 9/11 and the events leading up to that terrible day."
> 
> 
> Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Capt. Davis, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro.
> 
> 
> Member: Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven  Association Statement: "We have found solid scientific grounds on which to question the interpretation put upon the events of September 11, 2001 by the Office of the President of the United States of America and subsequently propagated by the major media of western nations."
> 
> 
> Bio: http://militaryweek.com/ Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



Don't tell me that you're one of "them"!


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career*. Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University. Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System. Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
> Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out 8/23/06: *Account of Lt. Col. Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11*. "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ...
> 
> *It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics. The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ... *
> 
> There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact. Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile". ...
> 
> I saw nothing of significance at the point of impact - no airplane metal or cargo debris was blowing on the lawn in front of the damaged building as smoke billowed from within the Pentagon. ... all of us staring at the Pentagon that morning were indeed looking for such debris, but what we expected to see was not evident.
> 
> The same is true with regard to the kind of damage we expected. ... But I did not see this kind of damage. Rather, the facade had a rather small hole, no larger than 20 feet in diameter. Although this facade later collapsed, it remained standing for 30 or 40 minutes, with the roof line remaining relatively straight.
> 
> The scene, in short, was not what I would have expected from a strike by a large jetliner. It was, however, exactly what one would expect if a missile had struck the Pentagon. ...
> 
> More information is certainly needed regarding the events of 9/11 and the events leading up to that terrible day."
> 
> 
> Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Capt. Davis, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro.
> 
> 
> Member: Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven Association Statement: "We have found solid scientific grounds on which to question the interpretation put upon the events of September 11, 2001 by the Office of the President of the United States of America and subsequently propagated by the major media of western nations."
> 
> 
> Bio: http://militaryweek.com/ Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me that you're one of "them"!
Click to expand...

yep.
he's the C&P king of the troofers.

i bet he has posted the exact same piece at least 100 times, if not more.


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> yep.
> he's the C&P king of the troofers.
> 
> i bet he has posted the exact same piece at least 100 times, if not more.





I find it absolutely amazing that there can be some people when presented with a mountain of evidence and facts, and feels that they can dismiss it all because of one little tiny thing that they notice that seems off.

And, in actuality, the folks on here are not the ones that noticed those little tiny things, but rather people that have been brainwashed into believing these wild stories.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

eots said:


> *Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career*.  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
> Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out 8/23/06:  *Account of Lt. Col. Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11*.  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ...
> 
> *It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ... *
> 
> There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact.  Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile". ...
> 
> I saw nothing of significance at the point of impact - no airplane metal or cargo debris was blowing on the lawn in front of the damaged building as smoke billowed from within the Pentagon. ... all of us staring at the Pentagon that morning were indeed looking for such debris, but what we expected to see was not evident.
> 
> The same is true with regard to the kind of damage we expected. ... But I did not see this kind of damage. Rather, the facade had a rather small hole, no larger than 20 feet in diameter. Although this facade later collapsed, it remained standing for 30 or 40 minutes, with the roof line remaining relatively straight.
> 
> The scene, in short, was not what I would have expected from a strike by a large jetliner. It was, however, exactly what one would expect if a missile had struck the Pentagon. ...
> 
> More information is certainly needed regarding the events of 9/11 and the events leading up to that terrible day."
> 
> 
> Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Capt. Davis, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro.
> 
> 
> Member: Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven  Association Statement: "We have found solid scientific grounds on which to question the interpretation put upon the events of September 11, 2001 by the Office of the President of the United States of America and subsequently propagated by the major media of western nations."
> 
> 
> Bio: http://militaryweek.com/ Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



So you disagree with the threads premise that a jet fired a missile missed the building flew around and then slammed later into the building? I mean since your "witness" points out that with in moments the lawn was filled with people and the op insists the plane had time to over fly turn and fly back.

Ohh and the hole was not 20 feet either.


----------



## Godboy

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep.
> he's the C&P king of the troofers.
> 
> i bet he has posted the exact same piece at least 100 times, if not more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it absolutely amazing that there can be some people when presented with a mountain of evidence and facts, and feels that they can dismiss it all because of one little tiny thing that they notice that seems off.
> 
> And, in actuality, the folks on here are not the ones that noticed those little tiny things, but rather people that have been brainwashed into believing these wild stories.
Click to expand...


Eots is probably legally insane though. He even admits to be that kind of guy that calls up the Whitehouse and the CIA to tell them about his conspiracy theories. Hes not your run of the mill conspiracy theorist.

While maybe we should feel a bit sorry for his sanity issues, his cut and paste jobs do get annoying. I had to stop reading his posts a long time ago because he only has like 10 of them that he constantly recycles, and all of them are stupid. Ill read the ones that arent cut and paste jobs, but those are very rare.


----------



## Xenophon

Terral said:


> Yes. The DoD has DUPED you into believing *their Cover Story*, but nothing says that you must continue swallowing their Loyal  Bushie DoD/FBI/CIA 9/11 LIES.


You are an idiot, they should lock you in a room with no sharp objects to prevent you from hurting yourself further.


----------



## eots

Godboy said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep.
> he's the C&P king of the troofers.
> 
> i bet he has posted the exact same piece at least 100 times, if not more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it absolutely amazing that there can be some people when presented with a mountain of evidence and facts, and feels that they can dismiss it all because of one little tiny thing that they notice that seems off.
> 
> And, in actuality, the folks on here are not the ones that noticed those little tiny things, but rather people that have been brainwashed into believing these wild stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eots is probably legally insane though. He even admits to be that kind of guy that calls up the Whitehouse and the CIA to tell them about his conspiracy theories. Hes not your run of the mill conspiracy theorist.
> 
> While maybe we should feel a bit sorry for his sanity issues, his cut and paste jobs do get annoying. I had to stop reading his posts a long time ago because he only has like 10 of them that he constantly recycles, and all of them are stupid. Ill read the ones that arent cut and paste jobs, but those are very rare.
Click to expand...


you need to deal with reality ..you pathetic little minion ..and accept the fact that my.. cut and paste ...you call it are the sworn statements of some very high level and knowledgeable individuals decorated and honored for their service to this country and have more than proven their ability and soundness of both mind and character  and if you cant recognize that fact ..you can go fuck yourself

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it absolutely amazing that there can be some people when presented with a mountain of evidence and facts, and feels that they can dismiss it all because of one little tiny thing that they notice that seems off.
> 
> And, in actuality, the folks on here are not the ones that noticed those little tiny things, but rather people that have been brainwashed into believing these wild stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eots is probably legally insane though. He even admits to be that kind of guy that calls up the Whitehouse and the CIA to tell them about his conspiracy theories. Hes not your run of the mill conspiracy theorist.
> 
> While maybe we should feel a bit sorry for his sanity issues, his cut and paste jobs do get annoying. I had to stop reading his posts a long time ago because he only has like 10 of them that he constantly recycles, and all of them are stupid. Ill read the ones that arent cut and paste jobs, but those are very rare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need to deal with reality ..you pathetic little minion ..and accept the fact that my.. cut and paste ...you call it are the sworn statements of some very high level and knowledgeable individuals decorated and honored for their service to this country and have more than proven their ability and soundness of both mind and character  and if you cant recognize that fact ..you can go fuck yourself
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
Click to expand...

yet few of them actually support what YOU claim they do
they MIGHT want a new investigation, but they DONT believe it was an inside job
you just use their words and twist it
if they ever actually said those words


----------



## eots

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career*.  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
> Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out 8/23/06:  *Account of Lt. Col. Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11*.  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ...
> 
> *It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ... *
> 
> There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact.  Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile". ...
> 
> I saw nothing of significance at the point of impact - no airplane metal or cargo debris was blowing on the lawn in front of the damaged building as smoke billowed from within the Pentagon. ... all of us staring at the Pentagon that morning were indeed looking for such debris, but what we expected to see was not evident.
> 
> The same is true with regard to the kind of damage we expected. ... But I did not see this kind of damage. Rather, the facade had a rather small hole, no larger than 20 feet in diameter. Although this facade later collapsed, it remained standing for 30 or 40 minutes, with the roof line remaining relatively straight.
> 
> The scene, in short, was not what I would have expected from a strike by a large jetliner. It was, however, exactly what one would expect if a missile had struck the Pentagon. ...
> 
> More information is certainly needed regarding the events of 9/11 and the events leading up to that terrible day."
> 
> 
> Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Capt. Davis, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro.
> 
> 
> Member: Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven  Association Statement: "We have found solid scientific grounds on which to question the interpretation put upon the events of September 11, 2001 by the Office of the President of the United States of America and subsequently propagated by the major media of western nations."
> 
> 
> Bio: http://militaryweek.com/ Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you disagree with the threads premise that a jet fired a missile missed the building flew around and then slammed later into the building? I mean since your "witness" points out that with in moments the lawn was filled with people and the op insists the plane had time to over fly turn and fly back.
> 
> Ohh and the hole was not 20 feet either.
Click to expand...

no ...my premise unlike yours is a logical one... there needs to be a investigation unlike the 911 cover up commission that examines eyewitness testimony and allows for the examination of the forensic evidence and the release of the 84  surveillance tapes still classified..is that really to much to ask...


----------



## Godboy

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it absolutely amazing that there can be some people when presented with a mountain of evidence and facts, and feels that they can dismiss it all because of one little tiny thing that they notice that seems off.
> 
> And, in actuality, the folks on here are not the ones that noticed those little tiny things, but rather people that have been brainwashed into believing these wild stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eots is probably legally insane though. He even admits to be that kind of guy that calls up the Whitehouse and the CIA to tell them about his conspiracy theories. Hes not your run of the mill conspiracy theorist.
> 
> While maybe we should feel a bit sorry for his sanity issues, his cut and paste jobs do get annoying. I had to stop reading his posts a long time ago because he only has like 10 of them that he constantly recycles, and all of them are stupid. Ill read the ones that arent cut and paste jobs, but those are very rare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need to deal with reality ..you pathetic little minion ..and accept the fact that my.. cut and paste ...you call it are the sworn statements of some very high level and knowledgeable individuals decorated and honored for their service to this country and have more than proven their ability and soundness of both mind and character  and if you cant recognize that fact ..you can go fuck yourself
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
Click to expand...



For every decorated and honorable person you find that agrees with you, there are a hundred more who disagree, that are EVEN MORE decorated and honored for their service. Regardless, i was in the military, and i can tell you first hand that just because someone is decorated, doesnt exactly mean they are smart. You put so much emphasis on the credentials of these people as if thats all that needs to be said. There have been plenty of decorated people who were later discovered for committing treason and sent to prison. Robert Hanssen had impeccable credentials, but we all know how that turned out. 

The truth is, you find wack jobs in all walks of life; they just arent always as obvious as you are eots.


----------



## eots

really such as..?...can you post some of these military people coming forward to swear we know the truth of 911 ?


----------



## xotoxi

Xenophon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. The DoD has DUPED you into believing *their Cover Story*, but nothing says that you must continue swallowing their Loyal  Bushie DoD/FBI/CIA 9/11 LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot, they should lock you in a room with no sharp objects to prevent you from hurting yourself further.
Click to expand...


I agree, except for the part about _*no *_sharp objects.


----------



## Terral

Hi 9/11 Inside Job:



9/11 inside job said:


> Hey Terral,I just tried to watch that Michael kelly video the second one and its not working.They deleted it.thats what youtube always does with these 9/11 videos.Go figure,they allow you to post videos of porn there but they delete 9/11 videos all the time. what a free country this is huh?



Thanks for letting me know about the bad link. Other Boards (like Let&#8217;s Roll) allow us to fix this kind of thing years later, but this place removes the Edit option. Bummer. A new Michael Kelly video link is here

Michael Kelly Pentagon Witness >> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYpy4chsyVM]YouTube - Pentagon Witness, Michael Kelly, CBS, 9/11, 09:58[/ame] 

The funny thing is that the Michael Kelly Video in my *Let's Roll Opening Post *(link) is still working. :0)

BTW, Loyal Bushie Official Story DUPES <<-- 

Thanks again,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> YOU claim an A-3 was used to attack the Pentagon, THIS site dispels that claim by reviewing all the supposed proof. The JT8D and A3 Skywarrior Pentagon Theory  I don't know how more direct I can be in regards your ignorant claims.



You are referring to the rense.com JT8D article by *Russell Pickering*. Right? I know Russell Pickering (Pentagon Research) very well and have debating him many times on these Pentagon Topics. Usually I begin the first OP thesis paper on a new Board under the hypothesis that *&#8220;Flight 77 Never Crashed Near The Pentagon&#8221;* like you can see on the old Loose Change Board here.  Russell Pickering was a LC /Admin/Moderator who began his assault on my person on Page 2 of that discussion to heat up on Page 3. Russell&#8217;s assault begins to mature on Page 8 where he says,



> Russell >> Terral,
> 
> I am upgrading my gentle guideline to a caution.
> 
> You are spewing endless lengthy and repetitive posts - I.E. spam.
> 
> You are being asked direct and honest questions by people without a proper response.
> 
> You have also refused to respond to my questions or address me personally.
> 
> If you continue to avoid dialogue and refuse to answer questions the next step is an official warning.
> 
> This is not a podium for you to preach - it is a two way street here.
> 
> Russell



This thread just happens to be the most-viewed Pentagon Topic with the most replies of any other for this Second-Edition Loose Change Forum, but the guy never showed us one picture of AA77 crashed anywhere and all the man could do is attack my person. For anybody reading that thread, the *YCHTT* guy is a real Arlington County Firefighter that taught me a thing or two about *what really happened at the Pentagon on 9/11*. Russell will continue his threats on my *&#8216;Dod Manipulated Firefighters&#8217; *Thread here where I am threatened with a vacation for even insinuating that *the DoD* was carrying out an inside job by manipulating the fire that burned for 60 hours (Carol Valentine's Article).  I have sat on the phone with Russell and discussed these things at length and he continued to be *a Loyal Bushie Cover Story Operative* right up to the moment that he retired and went into hiding. Russell Pickering is *a DoD handler* who helped the Loose Change Brats (Dillon Avery and company = DoD Ops hiding in plain sight) start things off like *Michael Anderson* (PilotsForTruth = Painter) has been *CIT&#8217;s handler* (Craig, Aldo, Dominick= see their handiwork here) since they began running diversion for the Department of Defense as field ops managing assets years ago. Russell and Michael were fellow members with me at *AE911truth.org* were we had many discussions behind closed doors that were never seen by the general public at large and I can assure you that I know these cartoon characters far better than most anyone here. If you read through Russell&#8217;s work (he taught me a bunch about this Pentagon case), then you see that he makes several clarifying statements like:

Russell&#8217;s Rense Article:



> Russell >> *Am I saying that an A3 Skywarrior did not hit the pentagon? NO.* Am I saying that I know what hit the pentagon? NO. Nobody knows what did or did not hit the pentagon (except for those that were a part of it and those that have seen the tapes). The rest of us are all speculating on plane, no-plane or replacement aircraft theories in one form or another . . .



This guy is taken from the same mold as *Killtown and Webfairy* (Killtown&#8217;s handiwork) from 911Movement.org who care only about *&#8216;what did NOT hit the Pentagon&#8217;* rather than *what actually &#8216;did&#8217; hit the Pentagon*. When you boil Russell&#8217;s article down, then he is trying to split hairs over *precisely which jet engine type* from the *Pratt & Whitney arsenal *was used for the Pentagon attacks, as no engine parts from any Rolls-Royce Engines (used in Boeing 757&#8217;s) were ever found at the Pentagon. Since Retired Guy is *&#8216;retired&#8217;* and so happy to misuse Russell&#8217;s Rense Paper to support *his own stupid Official Cover Story LIES*, then perhaps we are looking at a Russell sock puppet right now. :0)  



RetiredGySgt said:


> The wheel is NOT that of an A-3, the supposed engine is NOT one that was ever ON an A-3, in fact it is an engine used on, wait for it, Large passenger JET LINERS.



First of all, the Bushie Administration and now the Obama Administration are saying that a real 100-ton Boeing 757-200 Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon. Are we on the same page with that or not? :0) *Nobody* is saying that an A-3 Skywarrior struck the Pentagon, but that is *the decommissioned Jet* that DoD Contractors used (story again) *to begin the retrofitting process*. The DoD bad guys used a variety of parts from many different decommissioned jets to kill the paper trail leading back to any one individual plane &#8216;and&#8217; to throw a monkey wrench into any real Pentagon Investigation. Colonel George Nelson says,

Physics911.net Story 



> *American Airlines Flight 77*
> 
> This was reported to be a Boeing 757, registration number N644AA, carrying 64 people, including the flight crew and five hijackers. This aircraft, with a 125-foot wingspan, was reported to have crashed into the Pentagon, leaving an entry hole no more than 65 feet wide.
> 
> Following cool-down of the resulting fire, this crash site would have been *very easy to collect enough time-change equipment within 15 minutes to positively identify the aircraft registry.* There was apparently some aerospace type of equipment found at the site but *no attempt was made to produce serial numbers or to identify the specific parts found.* Some of the equipment removed from the building was *actually hidden from public view.*
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, *yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft.* On the contrary, it seems only that *all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view.* The hard evidence would have included *hundreds of critical time-change aircraft items, plus security videotapes that were confiscated by the FBI immediately following each tragic episode.*
> 
> With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that *a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged.*


 
Anybody who actually takes the time to review the evidence from the expert military witnesses will see that they conclude the very same thing!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKhBzAh_eeA]YouTube - Boeing Hijackers on the Pentagon lawn[/ame] 



RetiredGySgt said:


> The supposed wing being REMOVED from the Pentagon lawn is in fact probably a Tent being carried ON TO, not off the Lawn.



So what? All of the evidence says no 100-ton Jetliner ever crashed into the Pentagon on 9/11 or any other day. The fact is that *jet parts &#8216;were&#8217; removed from the Pentagon* &#8216;and&#8217; nobody in authority has made any attempt to simply turn over the serial numbers on even one time-change part, because the Government would be caught in a Loyal Bushie LIE. :0) Here is the deal in a nutshell: The Boeing 757 Jetliner that the Government wants you to believe hit the Pentagon carried *Rolls-Royce Engine Parts* that are more expensive and require less maintenance than *the standard Pratt & Whitney engines used in U.S. Military Aircraft*. Pratt & Whitney Jet engines are like cheap Briggs & Stratton engines for your lawnmower. We are not concerned about precisely &#8216;which&#8217; Pratt & Whitney engine the DoD decided to pimp onto *their retrofitted flying BOMB*, but only that *no Rolls-Royce Engine parts were ever found anywhere near the Pentagon*. 



RetiredGySgt said:


> Further an aircraft the size of the A-3 would not be able to clip 5 telephone poles and just correct it self and fly off.



The retrofitted A-3 did not clip all five light poles, but the airspace on the *south-of-Citgo flight path *was used by *&#8216;both&#8217; the DoD Missile &#8216;and&#8217; their retrofitted A-3 Jet.* The DoD Missile went hypersonic between the outer Route 27 cloverleaf (green flight path here) and the outer E-ring wall at the *Column Line 14 location*, which means *the bow shockwave* (pic) enlarged during the final moments to literally rip some of these light poles from *their &#8216;breakaway&#8217; bases*. The light pole debacle is what caused the remote-control operator to pull back on the joystick, when the retrofitted A-3 began taking that nosedive into the Pentagon law; which is the reason that *exactly 4 minutes and 48 seconds passed* before the same painted-up retrofitted A-3 Jet returned to strike the same location (between CL-9 and CL-14 = lower left).  



RetiredGySgt said:


> No known missile can create the hole made in the Pentagon at all. And there is no blast crater from where a missile would have struck and exploded either.



No missile can create the hole? :0) Now you are playing the fool, as if all missiles carry just one payload and the DoD inside-job bad guys are not smart enough to plan and carry out this self-inflicted wound. 



RetiredGySgt said:


> It is so highly unlikely that explosives and the sophisticated wiring and control devices needed for a controlled blast on several rings of the Pentagon could have been smuggled in and then placed with no one the wiser as to border on impossible.



Your statements are based upon what is *&#8216;unlikely&#8217; *and *not upon any &#8216;evidence&#8217; at all*, which is common among *Loyal Bushie DUPES* (<< ) who try to convince others of *&#8216;their&#8217; delusions* based upon *&#8220;I believe&#8221; testimony.* 



RetiredGySgt said:


> Further you claim the missile hit and the plane had to fly around. Yet witnesses state that within moments of the attack people from inside the Pentagon had rushed onto the lawn to find out what happened.



Terry Cohen was standing in front of the E-ring entry hole just about one minute after the 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike (first video in OP) and all she reported seeing is *&#8216;black smoke.&#8217; *The A-3 flew over the E-ring roof to make the wide turn to the north, until eventually striking the same location *just under five minutes later*. Do not try to tell me that Terry Cohen saw this scene in the initial moments after the 'first' attack:






Go ahead and try to tell me that Lloyd England (lower left-hand corner) is looking at *&#8216;just smoke&#8217;* in this scene, but that is exactly what he also reports when standing directly in front of this very location at *the very same time that Terry Cohen is seeing the same thing* just minutes earlier after the &#8216;first&#8217; attack. First read through *Barbara Honegger&#8217;s famous paper* (here) where she interviews Lloyd:



> &#8220;He stated that he saw *no evidence of a plane having impacted the building* nor any visible plane pieces on the lawn *at the time he arrived*, which was *after the first violent event in the building*, as *black smoke was streaming up and to the right from inside&#8722;the&#8722;building fires.* The taxi cab driver drew a diagram of what he saw that morning while overlooking the Pentagon&#8217;s west face from I&#8722;395.



Again, look up at the picture and tell me if Lloyd is looking at *ONLY &#8220;inside-the-building fires&#8221; in that picture!!!* No he is NOT!!! About half the length of the E-ring wall is *consumed by a raging fire* that can in NO WAY be described as *&#8216;inside-the-building fires&#8217;* created by *the original 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike!* Lloyd&#8217;s taxi cab was hit by Pole #1 at 9:31 AM and the five minutes PASS, until he and his partner (white van from Russell&#8217;s interview here) wrestled with the light pole and BOTH were knocked to the ground from *the explosion of the &#8216;second&#8217; attack* (lower pic) taking place at *9:36:27 AM*. 

How would the Retired Guy like to explain *the &#8216;time&#8217;* between *the &#8216;two&#8217; attacks* from the testimony of these two Pentagon Witnesses standing directly in front of the Pentagon on 9/11? :0) 

Loyal Bushie DUPES << --- 

GL in the debate,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> So you disagree with the threads premise that a jet fired a missile missed the building flew around and then slammed later into the building?



You guys can disagree all you like, but this 'two attack working hypothesis' is *the ONLY 9/11 Pentagon Explanation* corroborated by *&#8216;all&#8217; the evidence* without creating a single contradiction. 



RetiredGySgt said:


> I mean since your "witness" points out that within moments the lawn was filled with people and the op insists the plane had time to over fly turn and fly back.



Nobody realized that the Pentagon had been struck by *A MISSILE* (Rumsfeld's testimony to Parade Magazine on 9/12) during *the 9:31:39 AM first attack!* You guys are missing the boat on the *ONLY &#8220;inside-the-building fires&#8221;* from the eyewitnesses to *the original 9:31 AM attack!* If your witness sees *the 9:36:27 &#8216;second attack&#8217;* as the time that the Pentagon was attacked, *THEN &#8216;their&#8217; witnesses* begin their Pentagon Timelines at between 9:36 and 9:38 AM; when the damaged A-3 struck the E-ring wall. BTW, the Pentagon lawn was filled to the brim with people long before these attacks started, which you can verify by reading Alan Wallace&#8217;s account (on-station firefighter story) working on Foam 161 when he and Mark Skipper were injured during the original missile strike. His testimony says,

Alan Wallace Story



> Alan Wallace On-station Firefighter >>  As I said, we were expecting President Bush about Noon, which would be a Code One Stand-By.  In such situations, one of the problems I see at the heliport is that there are *too many people there.*  Plus, there are *many vehicles, including Secret Service, Pentagon SWAT, U.S. Park Police, D.C. Cops on motorcycles, and the two Presidential Limousines.*  And, some of these vehicles even park *in front of the fire station apparatus door, blocking the fire truck from exiting the building!*  That is why I wanted the crash truck out of the station and parked in a good location, for easy access to the heliport in case of an emergency.


 
The west side E-ring Pentagon lawn location was filled with people who saw these attacks, but *like Alan Wallace, they started running &#8216;north&#8217; at the moment the painted-up A-3 was originally sighted*; which means *their &#8216;backs&#8217; were turned to the Column Line 14 location* during the original 9:31 attack (like Lloyd England the taxi driver). These people thought the A-3 hit the Pentagon, because *their eye was first on the DoD Jet* and *nobody saw the hypersonic missile*; but the A-3 simply flew into the black smoke cloud to disappear from view. Alan Wallace and the other people were hiding under their vehicles, AND *were suffering from hearing loss* AND *extreme shock*; until they were *chased out from under their vehicles just minutes later by the FIRE of the &#8216;second attack.&#8217;* These people had no idea that this was the same PLANE that they saw just minutes earlier, because they thought that PLANE struck the Pentagon. These people interpret this second attack explosion as merely a secondary explosion &#8216;and&#8217; to this day they do not realize that the Pentagon was attacked &#8216;twice&#8217; in just under five minutes. 



RetiredGySgt said:


> Ohh and the hole was not 20 feet either.



Really? Just how big would you like to make the E-ring impact hole at the second-story elevation? Remember that a real 100-ton Boeing 757-200 Jetliner stands almost 50 feet tall above the tarmac and *none of the third-story windows were broken* (damage schematic) *during both attacks!*  The original E-ring impact hole measures *exactly 18-feet 3-inches*, which anyone can figure out by knowing *these 21-inch concrete columns* are spaced on *10-feet centers*. The missile blew &#8216;out&#8217; the masonry units between these two solid concrete columns, which is the reason that *the chain-link fence and poles are thrown &#8216;back&#8217; over the vehicles* in this picture:






These 21-inch columns are on 10-feet centers, which means exactly 18-feet 3-inches of masonry stands between each column. Look at the fence blown back in our direction to realize the massive initial explosion came from* &#8216;inside&#8217; the Pentagon*, because *that is where the missile and L-Pill components exploded*. Now look at the two windows on this side of the impact hole and tell us *how they remained unbroken* &#8216;and&#8217; *the Green SUV remains untouched *(another pic of the SUV). A man can literally stand on the roof of that undamaged SUV and reach up to the *&#8216;second story slab elevation&#8217; *where &#8220;you say&#8221; a real 100-ton Jetliner passed through. :0) Here is another good picture of the original E-ring impact hole:






Look at the *tall cable spools* (tall as a man) that are also untouched, as if a real 100-ton Jetliner can *pass &#8216;over&#8217; the top* and *still &#8216;under&#8217; the standing second-story concrete slab*. Again, the initial blast *blew &#8216;out&#8217; everything between Column Line (CL) 13 and CL-15* on the second floor, but that is still only *18-feet and 3-inches* no matter how you try to slice this cake. The damage schematic shows that *CL-9 and CL-10 are still intact* (pic), which means the actual first-floor impact hole extends only about forty to fifty feet (max) left (north) of the CL-14 location. 

The reason that these Loyal Bushie DUPES concentrate so much time and effort on *the size of the little hole* is because of the l*ack of ANY Jetliner debris at all.* :0) 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro

Hi Terral.



> No. Those are pictures of the Retrofitted A-3 DoD Flying BOMB that detonated against the E-ring Pentagon Wall at 9:36:27 AM.



Here is the picture of your plane.






Here, again, is the picture of the letter "c" from the body of the plane, as you can see at the bottom left corner of the Pentagon building.






It is the same stylized font as shown on an American Airlines plane.






It is also the same font as shown on the fuselage from your own picture, picture #5.






This is well known lettering used by American Airlines.  



> The Opening Post explains what &#8216;did&#8217; hit the Pentagon without mentioning everything on God&#8217;s Green Earth that DID NOT. If you really believe a 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon, then please present your case here or on another thread . . .



Actually, you presented the argument.  I am merely refuting it.  When I wish to start a thread on how an airline hit the Pentagon, I will do so.



> No. AA11 and AA77 were canceled on 9/11, which you can figure out by following this link (here).  *The Bureau Of Transportation Statistics* (link) say that AA11 and AA77 never took off on 9/11, which we know by the fact that no tail numbers were included in the departure statistics. Anyone can figure this out by simply going to the *&#8216;departure&#8217; statistics link* (here) to begin plugging in the information for all 9/11 departures. You want *&#8216;All Statistics&#8217;* from *&#8220;Washington, DC &#8211; Washington Dulles International (IAD)&#8221;* near the bottom of the listings, then select *"American Airlines (AA)"* as the *&#8220;Airline.&#8221;*  Then select *&#8220;Sep&#8221;* for the *&#8220;Month&#8221;* and *&#8220;11&#8221;* for the *&#8220;Day(s)&#8221;* and *&#8220;2001&#8221;* for the *&#8220;Year(s).&#8221;* Simple enough. Right? :0) Now hit *&#8220;Submit&#8221;* and look over the results for yourself (pic).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The data shows the* &#8220;Tail Number&#8221;* for 0077 to be *&#8220;UNKNOWN,&#8221;* because the aircraft never made the trip to the runway. There is no *&#8220;Actual Departure Time,&#8221;* because AA77 never took off on 9/11. There is no* &#8220;Actual Elapsed Time,&#8221;* because AA77 never took off. The wheels never left the ground, so there is no time in the *&#8220;Wheels-off Time&#8221;* and no *&#8220;Taxi-out Time&#8221;* to include in the statistics. Those of you &#8216;thinking&#8217; that AA77 took off on 9/11 have been DUPED by Loyal Bushie LIES. :0)



That is very interesting.  I looked at that and thought it was, indeed, odd.  But I also checked all four flights on 9/11.  The two that showed the 0:00 were both American Airlines, one departing DC and the other departing Boston.  The other two flights were both United Airlines, one which took off from Boston and the other from Newark, which you can see here.

Flight 93





Flight 175





So, if we go by your logic, then not only did flight 77 not take off, but neither did flight 11, which means that an airliner did not crash into one of the WTC towers.

Yet, we know that it did.  We saw flight 11 crash into one of the towers (unless you are going to trot out some silly hologram theory).

It also makes little sense that United 175 would strike one tower, which we also saw, but AA flight 11 did not, since, according to your logic, *could not possibly have hit the tower because there was no flight record of AA 11 departing!*

Thus, something else that looked a lot like AA 11 hit the tower.

Your argument is interesting, and I may research it further.  However, the consistency is that the flights not logged were both were American Airlines.  That may tell you something more about American Airlines then anything else.



Toro said:


> We know that people boarded the flight.





> No. The evidence already shows that Toro has no idea about what really happened on 9/11 at the Pentagon, NOR at Dulles International Airport. :0)



Actually, we do know that people boarded the flight.



> Sometime today, Frank Jensen will spread his wife's ashes in Monterey Bay, where the San Martin couple spent countless joyful hours scuba diving together.
> 
> Two years ago today, Suzanne Calley died aboard American Airlines Flight 77 when terrorists hijacked the plane and sent it crashing into the Pentagon. She was homeward bound from a business trip and planned to celebrate her and Jensen's 20th anniversary the next day. Her 43rd birthday would have been just a few days later.
> 
> Rescue crews were able to pull Calley's body from Flight 77's wreckage.



http://onlineathens.com/stories/091104/new_20040911030.shtml



> "During an interview earlier this week, Koch delicately handled eerie mementos of the crash found during cleanup: Whittington's battered driver's license... a burnt luggage tag and a wedding ring lie on a book dedicated to those lost in the events of Sept. 11, 2001. The wedding ring belonged to Ruth's daughter and the luggage tag belonged to one her granddaughters."



GilroyDispatch.com | 9-11 sorrow, but a joyful life

And, as I've said but you have not answered, where are all the people that were supposedly on those non-flights?  They were all booked.   What happened to them?  There were over a hundred people on those two flights you alleged never took off.   Where are they?  

Here are victims who were on American Airlines flight 11 which you said didn't take off.

USATODAY.com - Americans Flight 11 victims at a glance 

And here are victims who were on American Airlines flight 77 which you also claim didn't take off.

USATODAY.com - American Flight 77 victims at a glance

What happened to them?

Wouldn't it make more sense that there was a SNAFU in the log regarding American Airlines than over 100 people mysteriously disappearing?


----------



## Toro

Here is a picture of a turbine found at the crash site.  This is a Rolls-Royce turbine used in a Boeing 757.






This is how it fits into the engine






And here is more evidence of photos from the turbine






Aerospaceweb.org | Ask Us - Pentagon & Boeing 757 Engine Investigation


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Toro said:


> Here is a picture of a turbine found at the crash site.  This is a Rolls-Royce turbine used in a Boeing 757.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it fits into the engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is more evidence of photos from the turbine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerospaceweb.org | Ask Us - Pentagon & Boeing 757 Engine Investigation



The claim this retard is making is that it was a different engine. And that the engine was part of the A-3, a naval bomber from the past. More recently used as a small awacs by the navy and a electronics counter force.

The problem is, the engine he claims it IS was NEVER part of an A-3. It was designed and used on large Airliners Starting with 707.

Further he claims that the wheel found was off the A-3. Again completely wrong. The wheel matches exactly those found on the type of Aircraft that went missing that day. ( missing according to him.

I have already posted this twice. Here is the link to show that his claims are simply not true.

The JT8D and A3 Skywarrior Pentagon Theory

Do I need to cut and paste parts of this link for him? Or the rest of you buying into his ignorant claims? Conspiracy theories are a dime a dozen. These are not even very good.


----------



## xotoxi

Toro said:


> Here is a picture of a turbine found at the crash site.  This is a Rolls-Royce turbine used in a Boeing 757.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it fits into the engine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is more evidence of photos from the turbine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerospaceweb.org | Ask Us - Pentagon & Boeing 757 Engine Investigation




Silly man!

Clearly, that engine part was placed there.  

Was it ever dusted for finger prints?  *NO*.  Because the *rogue element *wouldn't allow it!

And all of the other pictures that you posted previously with all the people "helping" at the "crash" site...at least one (if not more) of them was a member of the *rogue element *and they were there hindering the investigation.  But you can't ask them, as they have all disappeared.

Senor Bushie at work yet again.

You are so silly and gullible, that I bet you think the world is round because "they" told you.

I have proof that it is flat:






Does that look round to you?

And you can also see that Greenland is nearly twice the size of the United States.  All the more room for the Danish government to store their deadly nuclear weapons.

We have been focused all these years on the middle east...but they are just a decoy created by the evil Danish...and the Danes are planning on taking over the World!


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eots is probably legally insane though. He even admits to be that kind of guy that calls up the Whitehouse and the CIA to tell them about his conspiracy theories. Hes not your run of the mill conspiracy theorist.
> 
> While maybe we should feel a bit sorry for his sanity issues, his cut and paste jobs do get annoying. I had to stop reading his posts a long time ago because he only has like 10 of them that he constantly recycles, and all of them are stupid. Ill read the ones that arent cut and paste jobs, but those are very rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need to deal with reality ..you pathetic little minion ..and accept the fact that my.. cut and paste ...you call it are the sworn statements of some very high level and knowledgeable individuals decorated and honored for their service to this country and have more than proven their ability and soundness of both mind and character  and if you cant recognize that fact ..you can go fuck yourself
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yet few of them actually support what YOU claim they do
> they MIGHT want a new investigation, but they DONT believe it was an inside job
> you just use their words and twist it
> if they ever actually said those words
Click to expand...


*stop liying to yourself*






*
Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD 

Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   *Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University. 
Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: 

"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. 

They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official investigations have really been cover-up operations. 

Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response. 

We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administrations interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed. 

We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media." 


Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  Its impossible.  Theres a second group of facts having to do with the cover up.  Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government dont want us to know what happened and whos responsible. 

Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that its highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney. 

*I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say thats much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder."* http://video.go 




*
Larry L. Erickson, BS Aeronautical Eng, MS Aeronautical Eng, PhD Eng Mechanics  Retired NASA Aerospace Engineer and Research Scientist.  Conducted research in the fields of structural dynamics, aerodynamics, aeroelasticity and flutter.  Recipient of NASA's Aerodynamics Division Researcher-of-the-Year Award.  33-year NASA career*.  Member, American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics.  Instructor, Physics and Aerospace Engineering, California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 1998 - present.  Author and co-author of several scientific papers on aerodynamic analysis.  Contributing author to Applied Computational Aerodynamics (1990). 
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
"Serious technical investigations by experts seem to be lacking from the official explanations."  AE911Truth 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition 


Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse. 


*Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army  Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.*  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile Battery Control Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.

Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon?  If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there. 

Additionally, in my experience as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control.  No way!  With very bad luck, perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could! 

Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists". 

*Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State." *


Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Kwiatkowski, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro. 


Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition: 

*"The government conspiracy theory does not hold up to scrutiny. As a professional with over 30 years experience working with gas turbines (jet engines) and fuels - kerosene (jet fuel) does not burn in any open flame hot enough to effect steel - well under 1000 deg F. Also bogus are the explanations regarding why no planes were intercepted. SOP [Standard Operating Procedure] is they are always, always intercepted if they stray off course and/or turn off the transponder like these flights all did. No command decision needed. Has our government ever been untruthful to us?"  *AE911Truth 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition 


Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse. 


Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## xotoxi

eots said:


> *stop liying to yourself*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD
> 
> Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   *Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.
> Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement:
> 
> "Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned.
> 
> They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official &#8220;investigations&#8221; have really been cover-up operations.
> 
> Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response.
> 
> We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administration&#8217;s interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed.
> 
> We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media."
> 
> 
> Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  It&#8217;s impossible. &#8230; There&#8217;s a second group of facts having to do with the cover up. &#8230; Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government don&#8217;t want us to know what happened and who&#8217;s responsible.&#8230;
> 
> Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that it&#8217;s highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney.
> 
> *I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say that&#8217;s much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder."* http://video.go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Larry L. Erickson, BS Aeronautical Eng, MS Aeronautical Eng, PhD Eng Mechanics &#8211; Retired NASA Aerospace Engineer and Research Scientist.  Conducted research in the fields of structural dynamics, aerodynamics, aeroelasticity and flutter.  Recipient of NASA's Aerodynamics Division Researcher-of-the-Year Award.  33-year NASA career*.  Member, American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics.  Instructor, Physics and Aerospace Engineering, California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 1998 - present.  Author and co-author of several scientific papers on aerodynamic analysis.  Contributing author to Applied Computational Aerodynamics (1990).
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> "Serious technical investigations by experts seem to be lacking from the official explanations."  AE911Truth
> 
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers:
> 
> "On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.
> 
> 
> *Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army &#8211; Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.*  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile Battery Control Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.
> 
> Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon?  If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there.
> 
> Additionally, in my experience as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control.  No way!  With very bad luck, perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could!
> 
> Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists".
> 
> *Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State." *
> 
> 
> Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Kwiatkowski, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro.
> 
> 
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> 
> *"The government conspiracy theory does not hold up to scrutiny. As a professional with over 30 years experience working with gas turbines (jet engines) and fuels - kerosene (jet fuel) does not burn in any open flame hot enough to effect steel - well under 1000 deg F. Also bogus are the explanations regarding why no planes were intercepted. SOP [Standard Operating Procedure] is they are always, always intercepted if they stray off course and/or turn off the transponder like these flights all did. No command decision needed. Has our government ever been untruthful to us?"  *AE911Truth
> 
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers:
> 
> "On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report




Do you prefer to use Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V, or are you a fan of the right mouse button?


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi 9/11 Inside Job:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Terral,I just tried to watch that Michael kelly video the second one and its not working.They deleted it.thats what youtube always does with these 9/11 videos.Go figure,they allow you to post videos of porn there but they delete 9/11 videos all the time. what a free country this is huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about the bad link. Other Boards (like Let&#8217;s Roll) allow us to fix this kind of thing years later, but this place removes the Edit option. Bummer. A new Michael Kelly video link is here
> 
> Michael Kelly Pentagon Witness >> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYpy4chsyVM]YouTube - Pentagon Witness, Michael Kelly, CBS, 9/11, 09:58[/ame]
> 
> The funny thing is that the Michael Kelly Video in my *Let's Roll Opening Post *(link) is still working. :0)
> 
> BTW, Loyal Bushie Official Story DUPES <<--
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

that video doesnt prove shit
what do you actually think it means?
some guy, that didnt actually SEE the plane but HEARD it and i bet he couldnt tell the difference between a cesna and a 757


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *stop liying to yourself*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD
> 
> Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   *Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.
> Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement:
> 
> "Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned.
> 
> They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official &#8220;investigations&#8221; have really been cover-up operations.
> 
> Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response.
> 
> We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administration&#8217;s interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed.
> 
> We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media."
> 
> 
> Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  It&#8217;s impossible. &#8230; There&#8217;s a second group of facts having to do with the cover up. &#8230; Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government don&#8217;t want us to know what happened and who&#8217;s responsible.&#8230;
> 
> Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that it&#8217;s highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney.
> 
> *I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say that&#8217;s much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder."* http://video.go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Larry L. Erickson, BS Aeronautical Eng, MS Aeronautical Eng, PhD Eng Mechanics &#8211; Retired NASA Aerospace Engineer and Research Scientist.  Conducted research in the fields of structural dynamics, aerodynamics, aeroelasticity and flutter.  Recipient of NASA's Aerodynamics Division Researcher-of-the-Year Award.  33-year NASA career*.  Member, American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics.  Instructor, Physics and Aerospace Engineering, California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 1998 - present.  Author and co-author of several scientific papers on aerodynamic analysis.  Contributing author to Applied Computational Aerodynamics (1990).
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> "Serious technical investigations by experts seem to be lacking from the official explanations."  AE911Truth
> 
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers:
> 
> "On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.
> 
> 
> *Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army &#8211; Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.*  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile Battery Control Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.
> 
> Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon?  If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there.
> 
> Additionally, in my experience as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control.  No way!  With very bad luck, perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could!
> 
> Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists".
> 
> *Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State." *
> 
> 
> Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Kwiatkowski, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro.
> 
> 
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> 
> *"The government conspiracy theory does not hold up to scrutiny. As a professional with over 30 years experience working with gas turbines (jet engines) and fuels - kerosene (jet fuel) does not burn in any open flame hot enough to effect steel - well under 1000 deg F. Also bogus are the explanations regarding why no planes were intercepted. SOP [Standard Operating Procedure] is they are always, always intercepted if they stray off course and/or turn off the transponder like these flights all did. No command decision needed. Has our government ever been untruthful to us?"  *AE911Truth
> 
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers:
> 
> "On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer to use Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V, or are you a fan of the right mouse button?
Click to expand...

he just does the same thing over and over
he's the C&P king of the troofers


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *stop liying to yourself*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD
> 
> Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   *Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.
> Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement:
> 
> "Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned.
> 
> They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official &#8220;investigations&#8221; have really been cover-up operations.
> 
> Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response.
> 
> We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administration&#8217;s interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed.
> 
> We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media."
> 
> 
> Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  It&#8217;s impossible. &#8230; There&#8217;s a second group of facts having to do with the cover up. &#8230; Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government don&#8217;t want us to know what happened and who&#8217;s responsible.&#8230;
> 
> Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that it&#8217;s highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney.
> 
> *I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say that&#8217;s much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder."* http://video.go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Larry L. Erickson, BS Aeronautical Eng, MS Aeronautical Eng, PhD Eng Mechanics &#8211; Retired NASA Aerospace Engineer and Research Scientist.  Conducted research in the fields of structural dynamics, aerodynamics, aeroelasticity and flutter.  Recipient of NASA's Aerodynamics Division Researcher-of-the-Year Award.  33-year NASA career*.  Member, American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics.  Instructor, Physics and Aerospace Engineering, California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 1998 - present.  Author and co-author of several scientific papers on aerodynamic analysis.  Contributing author to Applied Computational Aerodynamics (1990).
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> "Serious technical investigations by experts seem to be lacking from the official explanations."  AE911Truth
> 
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers:
> 
> "On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.
> 
> 
> *Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army &#8211; Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.*  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile Battery Control Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.
> 
> Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon?  If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there.
> 
> Additionally, in my experience as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control.  No way!  With very bad luck, perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could!
> 
> Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists".
> 
> *Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State." *
> 
> 
> Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Kwiatkowski, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro.
> 
> 
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> 
> *"The government conspiracy theory does not hold up to scrutiny. As a professional with over 30 years experience working with gas turbines (jet engines) and fuels - kerosene (jet fuel) does not burn in any open flame hot enough to effect steel - well under 1000 deg F. Also bogus are the explanations regarding why no planes were intercepted. SOP [Standard Operating Procedure] is they are always, always intercepted if they stray off course and/or turn off the transponder like these flights all did. No command decision needed. Has our government ever been untruthful to us?"  *AE911Truth
> 
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 600 Architects and Engineers:
> 
> "On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer to use Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V, or are you a fan of the right mouse button?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he just does the same thing over and over
> he's the C&P king of the troofers
Click to expand...


translation .....I can not admit ...my statement that the opinion it was an inside job is not held and stated by these patriots is false...so i will just avoid it and repeat my stupid king of c@  statement like it means something.....


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you prefer to use Ctrl+C and Ctrl+V, or are you a fan of the right mouse button?
> 
> 
> 
> he just does the same thing over and over
> he's the C&P king of the troofers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> translation .....I can not admit ...my statement that the opinion it was an inside job is not held and stated by these patriots is false...so i will just avoid it and repeat my stupid king of c@  statement like it means something.....
Click to expand...

yet none of those quote claim it was an inside job
you lose once again, moron


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Here, again, is the picture of the letter "c" from the body of the plane, as you can see at the bottom left corner of the Pentagon building.



Here again nothing. The DoD painted-up A-3 Jet was made to look like a real Boeing Jetliner with the *&#8216;c&#8217;* included (some of you guys are very dense indeed). You are trying to say that a real 100-ton Jetliner (like this) crashed into this standing E-ring wall!!






Okay hotshot, so start explaining! :0) The 911Truth is that the Retrofitted DoD Jet went *BOOM* against the E-ring wall at *9:36:27 AM* (lower pic) to leave this debris scattered EVERYWHERE, which has *NOTHING* to do with any real 100-ton Jetliner crashing anywhere near the Pentagon. You have been *DUPED* by Senor Bushie, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and the Inside-job Bad Guys . . . :0) 



Toro said:


> It is the same stylized font as shown on an American Airlines plane.



Of course the Inside-job Bad Guys painted up &#8216;their&#8217; Retrofitted DoD BOMB using AA lettering, because they wanted you to think a real Boeing 757 crashed into the Pentagon. And look! Their scam worked on *DUPES* like you. :0) 



Toro said:


> It is also the same font as shown on the fuselage from your own picture, picture #5.



And Toro is saying that a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this E-ring wall . . . 






. . . because the Bad Guys used AA Fonts on their painted-up replica . . . DUPES <<--



Toro said:


> This is well known lettering used by American Airlines.








Okay Toro, so where did your 100-ton Jetliner do one of these numbers (pic) into this standing E-ring wall? This picture was taken between 9:36:27 AM and 10:15:16 AM when the E-ring roof finally collapsed, but there is *no entry hole capable* of containing any 100-ton Jetliner!   



Toro said:


> Actually, you presented the argument.  I am merely refuting it.  When I wish to start a thread on how an airline hit the Pentagon, I will do so.



No. All you are doing is proving that *the Retrofitted DoD Jet* had American Airlines lettering included to trick DUPES like you. You cannot prove that a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon, because *you are missing 100-tons of evidence*. :0) 



Toro said:


> That is very interesting.  I looked at that and thought it was, indeed, odd.  But I also checked all four flights on 9/11.  The two that showed the 0:00 were both American Airlines, one departing DC and the other departing Boston.  The other two flights were both United Airlines, one which took off from Boston and the other from Newark, which you can see here.



Who cares? *AA11 and AA77 were canceled on 9/11*, which anyone can plainly see if they simply look these things up for themselves. This is the *AA77 Pentagon Debate*. Right? Okay then. The Departure Statistics (pic) show *AA77 was canceled*. Period. 



Toro said:


> So, if we go by your logic, then not only did flight 77 not take off, but neither did flight 11, which means that an airliner did not crash into one of the WTC towers.



No. Your logic has much to be desired. *AA77 &#8216;and&#8217; AA11 were CANCELED!!!!! *This aspect of* &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth* has nothing to do with LOGIC. We simply look up *the departure data for AA11* like any other flight and examine the evidence for ourselves. This is really very simple:

1. Go to the *Bureau Of Transportation Statistics* = link.

2. Click on the *&#8220;Departures&#8221;* button = link. 

3. Fill in *the data on AA11*:

A. Select *&#8220;All Statistics.&#8221;*
B. Select *&#8220;Boston, MA &#8211;Logan International (BOS).&#8221;*
C. Month (s) = *&#8220;Sep.&#8221;*
D. Day (s) = *&#8220;11.&#8221;*
E.  Year (s) = *&#8220;2001.&#8221;*
F. Click *&#8220;Submit.&#8221;* 

Right at the very top of the page you see:

-------------------------------
Carrier Code = AA	
Date (MM/DD/YYYY) = 09/11/2001	
Flight Number = 0011
Tail Number = *UNKNOWN* 
Destination Airport = LAX 
Scheduled Departure Time =07:45	
Actual Departure Time = *00:00* 
Scheduled Elapsed Time = 0374
Actual Elapsed Time = *0000*
Departure Delay = *0*
Wheels-off Time = *00:00* 
Taxi-out Time = *0000*
----------------------- 

There is *NO &#8220;Tail Number,&#8221;* because AA11 never took off on 9/11. The *&#8220;Actual Departure Time&#8221; is &#8220;00:00,&#8221;* because AA11 never took off on 9/11. These fields include *&#8220;0000&#8221;* (zeros), because? :0) Too damn simple . . . 



Toro said:


> Yet, we know that it did.  We saw flight 11 crash into one of the towers (unless you are going to trot out some silly hologram theory).



No. We* &#8216;can see&#8217;* that *AA11 NEVER TOOK OFF ON 9/11* by the *Bureau Of Transportation Statistics* (BOTS) *Information* freely available to EVERYONE. Yes. Something did take the Twin Towers down on 9/11, but that had NOTHING to do with AA11. :0) 



Toro said:


> It also makes little sense that United 175 would strike one tower, which we also saw, but AA flight 11 did not, since, according to your logic, *could not possibly have hit the tower because there was no flight record of AA 11 departing!*



Listen here, el Toro: The BOTS says *AA77 and AA11 were CANCELED* no matter how many Senor Bushies LIES you want to swallow including hook, line, sinker and fishing pole and Inside-job fisherman and his entire boat to boot! I proved to you using *BOTS statistics* that AA77 never even took off &#8216;and&#8217; you are trying to prove a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon over *a painted &#8220;c.&#8221;* :0)  



Toro said:


> Thus, something else that looked a lot like AA 11 hit the tower.



Now you are catching on. :0) 



Toro said:


> Your argument is interesting, and I may research it further.  However, the consistency is that the flights not logged were both were American Airlines.  That may tell you something more about American Airlines then anything else.



No. That says something about *the Official Bush Administration/DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA COVER STORY* that has no basis in reality whatsoever. These people DUPED you into believing *a real 100-ton Jetliner* crashed into *this empty hole* (pic) and into *this standing E-ring wall* (pic), using nothing more than *smoke up your deluded behind* and *mirrors in front of your deluded face*. Then you eat that crap up like this. 



Toro said:


> Actually, we do know that people boarded the flight. [snip stupidity]



You *&#8216;know&#8217; no such thing!* Since AA11 and AA77 DID NOT even leave the runway, then *your Official Cover Story LIE* also has nothing to do with what really happened on 9/11. The Opening Post tells you what happened at the Pentagon, but you choose to believe Loyal Bushie LIES anyway . . . 



Toro said:


> . . . And, as I've said but you have not answered, where are all the people that were supposedly on those non-flights?  They were all booked.   What happened to them?  There were over a hundred people on those two flights you alleged never took off.   Where are they?



Your job is to offer up *rebuttals and counterproposals against my OP explanations* from whatever el Toro considers to be *&#8216;credible evidence&#8217;* to support *&#8216;your&#8217; case.* You are saying *&#8220;They were all booked,&#8221;* when the BOTS says AA11 and AA77 were canceled.   



Toro said:


> Here are victims who were on American Airlines flight 11 which you said didn't take off.



Stop with the *&#8216;you say&#8217; nonsense*, as if the BOTS say that AA11 and AA77 took off! The Inside-job bad guys *murdered many innocent Americans* before, during and after these related 9/11 attacks were carried out &#8216;and&#8217; *the victims were assigned seats on these &#8216;canceled&#8217; flights*, because DUPES like you will believe just about anything. Then, when someone who *&#8216;knows&#8217; the 911Truth* comes along and shows you what really happened *using &#8216;the evidence&#8217;,&#8217;* then you continue to believe Loyal Bushie Fantasies anyway! BTW, that continues to be &#8216;your problem&#8217; and not mine . . . 



Toro said:


> And here are victims who were on American Airlines flight 77 which you also claim didn't take off.



A mere *&#8216;claim&#8217;* is an assertion I make WITHOUT using *real verifiable and credible EVIDENCE*. If you people will not believe the *Bureau Of Transportation Statistics*, and *the Departure Data* provided for every cotton-picking flight, then you will not believe a 911Truther like me and you are MUCH too far from the 911Truth Boat to receive any lifeline from anybody. Just roll back over and go back to sleep, as if you ever intended to wake-the-hell-up anyway . . . Loyal Bushie DUPES <<-- 



Toro said:


> What happened to them?



Bush and Rove and Cheney and Rumsfeld and Ashcroft and Raytheon and Blackstone and Peter Peterson (NYC Federal Reserve = story) and Larry Silverstein and Mayor Giuliani and the Justice Department (my WTC-7 thread) and all of their Inside-job cohorts murdered them in cold blood. Hey el Toro, guess who is next? :0) 



Toro said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense that there was a SNAFU in the log regarding American Airlines than over 100 people mysteriously disappearing?



No! Airport officials are responsible for *recording the data for all departures of all commercial flights* &#8216;and&#8217; the *AA11 and AA77 tail numbers do NOT appear in the Departure Statistics*, &#8216;because&#8217; *they never made the trip down the runway*. Period! The SNAFU is with *the Official Cover Story* that you want to believe even when the evidence is looking you directly in the face! 

Here is the deal facing *all Loyal Bushie DUPES*: The same people who planned and carried out these Inside-job 9/11 attacks are also orchestrating the current *U.S./Global Economic Implosion* &#8216;and&#8217; there is still time (today) to backtrack and bring *the &#8216;real&#8217; Inside-job Bad Guys to justice*. However, your refusal to go back in time *to get 9/11 right* shall be the cause of *your own destruction* by *these same bad guys* telling Loyal Bushie and now Loyal Obama LIES on the television every cotton-picking day. 

You are little frogs and tadpoles sitting in warming water that is *coming to a hearty BOIL* and the Loyal Bushie DUPES are the ones with *the biggest smiles* on their deluded faces in anticipation of your own utter destruction. 

All a real 911Truther can do is lead the horses to water, but the majority of you will continue to be bullheaded and stubborn no matter how many times I show you* &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth*. Right? Of course. Why? That is easy: Because utter destruction is precisely what you deserve and Senor Bushie and his cohorts know it. 

GL with that too,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt

So, since a wife of a Cabinet Member was abord the DC plane, I guess that means they murdered her and convinced her Husband to LIE about her boarding the plane, calling him while on the flight? Right?

Since no plane crashed in Pennsylvania that means the people that called home and described what was happening including TAPED calls, were all faked, the bad guys murdered them and then convinced their families to fabricate tapes and calls from them?

Is that your story?

Gets dumber and dumber the more we question you,

Also explain how the wing you claim was removed from the lawn was actually a tent being carried ON to the lawn. I mean just check out the photo and explain how these guys have almost no weight on them if they are packing away a heavy ass Airplane wing?



> JS: Yeah
> 
> KS: "There's a lot you can tell about the shape of that wing even though it is underneath that blue tarp. That wing is a configuration of an A3, not a 757."
> 
> Then included with the transcript under Karl's last quote was the same photo of the guys carrying the blue object as you see below (without labels). Mine is labeled for the following photo analysis I did on the mysterious blue tarp. Keep in mind Karl is saying it was an A3 wing by its "configuration".
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO 1
> 
> 1) Notice that there is no significant weight on their arms.
> 2) Look carefully inside to see that it is hollow.
> 3) They are inside the guardrail carrying it towards the pentagon grass.
> 4) There are only two trees on the Washington Blvd. side of the pentagon grounds. You can see one of them in the background which helps locate this shot.
> 5) The grass, lamp pole, guardrail and the concrete divider also provide clues to locating this shot (see photo 3).
> 6) Note the gray tarp being carried in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO 2
> 
> 1) The tents have white tops as in photo 1.
> 2) The floors are gray tarps like the one being carried in photo 1.
> 3) The tents consist of a white layer and a blue layer as in photo 1.
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO 3
> 
> 1) See that the grass, tree, lamp pole, guardrail and the concrete divider are in the exact positions they would be in photo 1.
> 2) See that other tents are being used on the grounds.
> 3) The tent right next to the guardrail may be the one they are placing in photo 1.
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO 4
> 
> 1) This is probably the tent assembled on the highway before being carried over the guardrail and placed on the lawn.
> I believe what has been portrayed to be a mystery object being removed from the pentagon is actually a service tent being carried into the pentagon grounds after being assembled on the highway. Certainly not an A3 wing as Karl suggests.



Then explain why the engine you claim was on the A-3 was actually never on it at all and is not even the type that is claimed...



> The following quote from Aerospaceweb.org addresses this very question (be advised they believe 9/11 conspiracies are false but in my mind that makes their debunking of this specifically on the jet engine facts even more valuable). "For some reason, many of the conspiratorial sites we have come across instead make extensive reference to the A-3 being powered by a Pratt & Whitney JT8D engine. Moreover, these same sites claim that the JT8D is a turbojet. The JT8D is actually a turbofan that was developed for use aboard commercial aircraft like the 727 and 737. We have not found any source that indicates the JT8D was ever used on the A-3 Skywarrior, so it is unclear why the originators of the A-3 theory are so infatuated with this particular powerplant. Nevertheless, we will include it in our investigation for completeness." The full article I would qualify as a MUST READ (7).



Explain why the wheel YOU claim is from the A-3 looks exactly like the wheel off the passenger liner that was said to have hit the Pentagon and nothing like the A-3 wheel at all.



> Karl says, "Another component was found at the Pentagon in the form of a wheel hub. It did not take much to confirm that the particular wheel shown below is the type made by B.F. Goodrich in their aerospace division. They also made the wheels for the 757 but a simple proportional check of width versus diameter will easily show that the below photo is not of a wheel hub from a 757, which has a much larger radius than width. This radius being about the same as the width of the wheel hub is also another clue that the 757 story is a Bush Lie."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This photo was taken in the A-E drive of the pentagon by a photographer who wishes to remain anonymous on 9/12/01. It first went public in a Rense.com article on 12/4/02 (8). (Caption is my addition)
> 
> Karl then says, "In fact, if one looks very closely at the diameter versus width of the tire that was found at the Pentagon, this is the type of tire used for carrier based and general rear wheels of smaller military planes, not commercial airliners. This is the type of wheel hub one would expect to find as one of the two rear wheels on an A-3 refitted with current equipment rather than equipment that is no longer being manufactured."
> 
> He has guessed at proportional widths and diameter etc., even suggesting it is a "Bush lie". I am sorry but from Bush's flying records I am guessing that he didn't come up with the A3 wheel swap idea or the mathematics related to it. The rim in the photo above does match perfectly those used on the 757 (8 slot variation). The key thing here is that Karl suggests a "refitted" wheel assembly. The following photo is an A3 rim and tire. All photos I have viewed of A3's have this same configuration.
> 
> 
> For the sake of brevity I will spare you the technical details of what a swap from this to the wheel rim Karl uses as an example would require. Suffice to say that the attachments, struts, hydraulics, and braking systems are all integrated. It is not like changing from stock wheels to mags on your muscle car.



Inquiring minds want to know.

The JT8D and A3 Skywarrior Pentagon Theory

Well you will have to actually go to the site at the bottom here to see the pictures.


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro and Retired (answer to Post #81):



Toro said:


> Here is a picture of a turbine found at the crash site.  This is a Rolls-Royce turbine used in a Boeing 757.



No. Before you can start hauling out Boeing 757 parts, then you must explain how *a real 100-ton Jetliner* crashed through *this standing E-ring wall!*






You have *one 18-feet 3-inch entry hole* on the *second floor* &#8216;and&#8217; a solid line of unbroken windows on the third floor (damage schematic), but *&#8216;your&#8217; 100-ton Jetliner* is almost 50 feet tall!!! Now you want to prove that a real 100-ton Jetliner passed through* this standing E-ring wall* by pulling out one itsy bitsy little piece that *&#8216;you say&#8217;* belongs to a real 100-ton Jetliner, when all of these Military Experts say *no Boeing parts* were ever found at the Pentagon.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKhBzAh_eeA]YouTube - Boeing Hijackers on the Pentagon lawn[/ame]



Toro said:


> This is how it fits into the engine.



No. This is how Pratt & Whitney Military Jet parts are used *by DUPES* to say a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed through this standing E-ring wall!








Toro said:


> And here is more evidence of photos from the turbine.



Turbine? :0) You are joking right? Toro is saying that a turbine crashed through the Pentagon wall . . . BTW, what happened to *the remainder of the 100-ton Jetliner?* :0) The fact that *no 100-ton Jetliner crashed through the Pentagon* is very easy to determine. What some help? Yes? Okay then: The Official Story says a Boeing 757-200 Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon from the southwest going *530 Miles Per Hour!* The distance from the outer E-ring wall to the inner C-ring wall is only *220 feet!* 






When you allow for a 45-degree trajectory, the distance traveled is *330 feet*, which means your 100-ton Jetliner had just *.39 seconds* to exit the rear C-ring wall. That is just about one-third of a second! Snap your fingers and that is one-third of a second if you snap very quickly . . . Okay, so let&#8217;s take a look at the evidence on full display at the C-ring wall location:










The rear C-ring wall is on the left in Picture# 1 and directly in front of us in Picture #2. So where are *the exit holes* for *&#8216;two&#8217; Rolls-Royce engines* weighing in at 6 tons each??!! :0) 






Where did your 100-ton Jetliner exit the rear C-ring wall in just .39 seconds after hitting the still-standing E-ring wall? 






Oh, I forgot, el Toro has the picture of a Pratt & Whitney turbine . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]YouTube - Laugh Out Loud[/ame]

You guys crack a real 911Truther up . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt

I notice you skipped my post on why you are full of shit. Par for the course.


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired with Toro mentioned:



RetiredGySgt said:


> I notice you skipped my post on why you are full of shit. Par for the course.



You are making the same silly argument as el Toro using *a few Pratt & Whitney Military Jet parts*, which means Post #91 is also addressed to you. A few little parts *DO NOT make a 100-ton Jetliner* (schematic) and neither of you can show us how a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon on 9/11 or any other day. 

9/11 CNN - Jamie McIntyre - No Plane At The Pentagon Video by BarbaricFellow - MySpace Video

If you really believe that your little pile of parts in Post #81 proved anything (LOL), then congratulations!






You can check back later, because their hands never get tired . . . El Toro&#8217;s post came first (Post #80) and *you are addressing &#8216;him&#8217;* and not me anyway. My job is to address *the post from ANYONE* that *&#8216;I feel&#8217; makes a case against &#8216;my OP explanation,&#8217; *which does not include addressing the boatload of Chat-Monkey nonsense being posted on this thread. 

You guys are *missing 100-tons of Jetliner* and you choose to base* &#8216;your&#8217; conclusions* and little itsy bitsy pieces of evidence . . . 

Loyal Bushie DUPES <<-- 

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt

In other words ignore the facts and keep making ignorant claims, got ya and how you operate. The aircraft was mostly turned into small pieces by a HIGH IMPACT against a reinforced wall. Already demonstrated for you by Toro's post previously.

Do prattle on we all enjoy a good belly laugh at the expense of insane morons.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RetiredGySgt said:


> In other words ignore the facts and keep making ignorant claims, got ya and how you operate.
> 
> Do prattle on we all enjoy a good belly laugh at the expense of insane morons.



yeah we know thats what you 9/11 apologists always do,ignore facts and keep making ignorant claims,No need to inform us of that.Also no need to inform us that your a moron either,we knew that a long time ago.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Godboy said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep.
> he's the C&P king of the troofers.
> 
> i bet he has posted the exact same piece at least 100 times, if not more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it absolutely amazing that there can be some people when presented with a mountain of evidence and facts, and feels that they can dismiss it all because of one little tiny thing that they notice that seems off.
> 
> And, in actuality, the folks on here are not the ones that noticed those little tiny things, but rather people that have been brainwashed into believing these wild stories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eots is probably legally insane though. He even admits to be that kind of guy that calls up the Whitehouse and the CIA to tell them about his conspiracy theories. Hes not your run of the mill conspiracy theorist.
> 
> While maybe we should feel a bit sorry for his sanity issues, his cut and paste jobs do get annoying. I had to stop reading his posts a long time ago because he only has like 10 of them that he constantly recycles, and all of them are stupid. Ill read the ones that arent cut and paste jobs, but those are very rare.
Click to expand...


Like the mountains of evidence and facts that you two frady cats ignored and never addressed when I posted those 47 canada wants the truth videos for you to comment on countless numbers of times and you both never addressed?  you both never addressed or talked about those videos despite the fact I posted them for you countless numbers of times cause you both knew you couldnt counter them and that the evidence is overwhelming so you ignored them conviently. The only ones that have been brainwashed into accepting wild stories are you 9/11 apologists accepting the fairy tale of the 9/11 commission report and their wild conspiracy theory.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career*.  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
> Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out 8/23/06:  *Account of Lt. Col. Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11*.  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ...
> 
> *It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ... *
> 
> There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact.  Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile". ...
> 
> I saw nothing of significance at the point of impact - no airplane metal or cargo debris was blowing on the lawn in front of the damaged building as smoke billowed from within the Pentagon. ... all of us staring at the Pentagon that morning were indeed looking for such debris, but what we expected to see was not evident.
> 
> The same is true with regard to the kind of damage we expected. ... But I did not see this kind of damage. Rather, the facade had a rather small hole, no larger than 20 feet in diameter. Although this facade later collapsed, it remained standing for 30 or 40 minutes, with the roof line remaining relatively straight.
> 
> The scene, in short, was not what I would have expected from a strike by a large jetliner. It was, however, exactly what one would expect if a missile had struck the Pentagon. ...
> 
> More information is certainly needed regarding the events of 9/11 and the events leading up to that terrible day."
> 
> 
> Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Capt. Davis, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro.
> 
> 
> Member: Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven  Association Statement: "We have found solid scientific grounds on which to question the interpretation put upon the events of September 11, 2001 by the Office of the President of the United States of America and subsequently propagated by the major media of western nations."
> 
> 
> Bio: http://militaryweek.com/ Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you disagree with the threads premise that a jet fired a missile missed the building flew around and then slammed later into the building? I mean since your "witness" points out that with in moments the lawn was filled with people and the op insists the plane had time to over fly turn and fly back.
> 
> Ohh and the hole was not 20 feet either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no ...my premise unlike yours is a logical one... there needs to be a investigation unlike the 911 cover up commission that examines eyewitness testimony and allows for the examination of the forensic evidence and the release of the 84  surveillance tapes still classified..is that really to much to ask...
Click to expand...


You took him to school "like you always do" with that post there posting what  Lt Col Karen Kwiatkowski said big time. Also did you notice how Godboy turned with his tail betweeen his legs and ran off when you posed him that question?Obviously he had no answer and couldnt admit it.LOl. yeah that last paragrah you posted is what I have been asking all along and given no answer on  and which they ignored from you as well cause they know it proves it was an inside job.which is WHY the most heavily guarded airspace in the world,with all those cameras on the building,they wont let us see the release of the 84 surveillance tapes still classified? why so secret and not show the film if its an airliner like they want to believe?:lol I love their logic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> thats why you should be demanding a new independent investigation instead of believeing in propaganda by the government.You should be asking those bastards in washington those questions who orchestrated it all,not him.sheesh. while your in a question asking mode,where the hell is the evidence of the airliner coming in,where are the pics of it?the pentagan has hundreds of cameras in the area,are you so dense that you dont know its the most heavily guarded airspace network in the world? how come they have yet to release all the photographs of the airliner coming in with all those cameras there,why are they hiding evidence from us by having the FBI come out there and confiscate film from gas stations and grocery stores and not letting us see the footage? where are all the bodies from the passenger flight,wheres the luggage? why all the secrecy of hiding something that flew into the pentagon by bringing something out that day with several men carrying it and dumping it onto a truck but covering it up with a huge blue blanket so we could not see what it was they were loading? If its only a jet engine,why hide it like that? why not release all the photographs taken that day by the pentagon of the airliner coming in,why cover it up? why is it the ONLY footage they will supply us with of the ALLEGED airliner hitting the pentagon is two frames of some mysterious orange explosion when with all those cameras,they easily could have picked it up flying into them? why not release those photos? whats to hide?  Oh and why did Norman Minetta testify saying that a young man came into the bunker saying to Dick Cheney -Its 10 miles out,do those orders still stand sir? and Cheney replied-Of course those orders still stand,have you heard anything to the contrary?  and you call HIM a dumbass?  I love it.



Like you said,Eots,you asked that question of how come the Pentagan refuses to release the 84 surveillance videos that took film of the airliner coming in,they ignored it like they always do,just like they ignored and never addressed THIS  post of mine .Thats what I been asking all this time on this thread as well with no reply to it either.Funny how they always claim WE ignore  facts but they never bother to address are points and questions  we bring up and have to resort to just showing pics of ALLEGED aircraft parts instead of answering the questions huh?


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats why you should be demanding a new independent investigation instead of believeing in propaganda by the government.You should be asking those bastards in washington those questions who orchestrated it all,not him.sheesh. while your in a question asking mode,where the hell is the evidence of the airliner coming in,where are the pics of it?the pentagan has hundreds of cameras in the area,are you so dense that you dont know its the most heavily guarded airspace network in the world? how come they have yet to release all the photographs of the airliner coming in with all those cameras there,why are they hiding evidence from us by having the FBI come out there and confiscate film from gas stations and grocery stores and not letting us see the footage? where are all the bodies from the passenger flight,wheres the luggage? why all the secrecy of hiding something that flew into the pentagon by bringing something out that day with several men carrying it and dumping it onto a truck but covering it up with a huge blue blanket so we could not see what it was they were loading? If its only a jet engine,why hide it like that? why not release all the photographs taken that day by the pentagon of the airliner coming in,why cover it up? why is it the ONLY footage they will supply us with of the ALLEGED airliner hitting the pentagon is two frames of some mysterious orange explosion when with all those cameras,they easily could have picked it up flying into them? why not release those photos? whats to hide?  Oh and why did Norman Minetta testify saying that a young man came into the bunker saying to Dick Cheney -Its 10 miles out,do those orders still stand sir? and Cheney replied-Of course those orders still stand,have you heard anything to the contrary?  and you call HIM a dumbass?  I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like you said,Eots,you asked that question of how come the Pentagan refuses to release the 84 surveillance videos that took film of the airliner coming in,they ignored it like they always do,just like they ignored and never addressed THIS  post of mine .Thats what I been asking all this time on this thread as well with no reply to it either.Funny how they always claim WE ignore  facts but they never bother to address are points and questions  we bring up and have to resort to just showing pics of ALLEGED aircraft parts instead of answering the questions huh?
Click to expand...

i wish they would release all those tapes
but, more than likely there is NOTHING on them
and even if they released all of them and they clearly showed a 757 hitting the pentagon, you assholes would STILL deny it
you'd claim they faked it or some such nonsense
so why bother


----------



## Toro

Hi TO



Terral said:


> Okay hotshot, so start explaining! :0) The 911Truth is that the Retrofitted DoD Jet went *BOOM* against the E-ring wall at *9:36:27 AM* (lower pic) to leave this debris scattered EVERYWHERE, which has *NOTHING* to do with any real 100-ton Jetliner crashing anywhere near the Pentagon. You have been *DUPED* by Senor Bushie, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and the Inside-job Bad Guys . . . :0)



Or, instead of some bizarre, implausible conspiracy theory, an American Airlines Boeing 757 hit the wall.

In the BBC video refuting the strange 9/11 conspiracy theories, academics reconstructed the crash using computer simulation and concluded, indeed, a Boeing 757 most likely did cause the crash.  Of course, the professors, after releasing their conclusions, were set upon by the foiler crowd, being viscerally accused of involvement in the plot, and all the usual nonsense.



> Of course the Inside-job Bad Guys painted up their Retrofitted DoD BOMB using AA lettering, because they wanted you to think a real Boeing 757 crashed into the Pentagon. And look! Their scam worked on *DUPES* like you. :0)



Of course they did.

Or it really _was_ an American Airline.

But its just easier for foilers to believe an enormously complicated conspiracy by evil neocons.



> Who cares? *AA11 and AA77 were canceled on 9/11*, which anyone can plainly see if they simply look these things up for themselves. This is the *AA77 Pentagon Debate*. Right? Okay then. The Departure Statistics (pic) show *AA77 was canceled*. Period.



That's right. People inputting data are never wrong.

Period.



> No. We* can see* that *AA11 NEVER TOOK OFF ON 9/11* by the *Bureau Of Transportation Statistics* (BOTS) *Information* freely available to EVERYONE. Yes. Something did take the Twin Towers down on 9/11, but that had NOTHING to do with AA11. :0)



Yes, that's right!  It was a hologram!  And look! It's on youtube!

[youtube]WXS3o7Y0lK8[/youtube]

It must be true.



> You *know no such thing!* Since AA11 and AA77 DID NOT even leave the runway, then *your Official Cover Story LIE* also has nothing to do with what really happened on 9/11. The Opening Post tells you what happened at the Pentagon, but you choose to believe Loyal Bushie LIES anyway . . .



You are an idiot.  I have been one of the most vocal critics of the Bush administration on this board.  Don't make assumptions about my political affiliations.



> Your job is to offer up *rebuttals and counterproposals against my OP explanations* from whatever el Toro considers to be *credible evidence* to support *your case.*



No.  My job is to refute your assertions.



> You are saying *They were all booked,* when the BOTS says AA11 and AA77 were canceled.



They were booked.  This shows you how little you know about travel.  *All* flights are booked, even if they are canceled.  If they are canceled, then the passengers are put on other planes.

As for these "bots," the bots pick up the data _inputted by hand._  Somebody has to input the data into the flight computer.  The fact that it shows 0:00 does not mean with 100% certainty that the flight was canceled.  

As you said



> Airport officials are responsible for *recording the data for all departures of all commercial flights*



That's right.  Humans never make omissions when inputting data.  Its a well known fact!

Also, I inputted a flight I took a US Air flight on March 6, 2008 from Tallahassee FL to Charlotte NC.  Guess what?  It doesn't show up in the database!  It says there is no data.  And I was on the plane!  

Check it yourself.



> Stop with the *you say nonsense*, as if the BOTS say that AA11 and AA77 took off! The Inside-job bad guys *murdered many innocent Americans* before, during and after these related 9/11 attacks were carried out and *the victims were assigned seats on these canceled flights*, because DUPES like you will believe just about anything.



Of course they did.  

There would have had to have been over 100 murders, all pre-planned and carried out over a very short time period, say a day or so before the flight was to take off.  Otherwise, there would have been _some_ suspicious activity.  Over 100 people are killed within a day or two, surely someone who was associated with those people would have had some suspicion.  Yet, these people have all disappeared, without a trace.




> Bush and Rove and Cheney and Rumsfeld and Ashcroft and Raytheon and Blackstone and Peter Peterson (NYC Federal Reserve = story) and Larry Silverstein and Mayor Giuliani and the Justice Department (my WTC-7 thread) and all of their Inside-job cohorts murdered them in cold blood. Hey el Toro, guess who is next? :0)



You have zero, zip, nada on any of this.  It is just baseless accusations.

No surprise there.



> Here is the deal facing *all Loyal Bushie DUPES*: The same people who planned and carried out these Inside-job 9/11 attacks are also orchestrating the current *U.S./Global Economic Implosion* and there is still time (today) to backtrack and bring *the real Inside-job Bad Guys to justice*. However, your refusal to go back in time *to get 9/11 right* shall be the cause of *your own destruction* by *these same bad guys* telling Loyal Bushie and now Loyal Obama LIES on the television every cotton-picking day.



Okay, this says it all, doesn't it?  It just gets more and more bizarre.

The evil neocons are "orchestrating the economic implosion" says more to me about your whole mindset, and your gullibility regarding conspiracy theories.  When you invoke economic meltdowns, you have no idea nor knowledge what you are talking about.  I see no reason why anyone should trust your analytical abilities regarding 9/11 since you invoke a bizarre and laughable theory about the economy.

You have no credibility.


----------



## Terral

Hi Dive:



DiveCon said:


> i wish they would release all those tapes
> but, more than likely there is NOTHING on them



What are you talking about? We already know a missile struck the Pentagon by the pictures released from the *two CCTV videos* already released by the Pentagon in 2006 (link)! I explain in this blog entry about how April Gallop and her son were injured during the *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* (here). Briefly: The CCTV camera lens, the right-hand column cap, the missile nose and a reference point just above the horizon are all on the same 5-feet Horizontal X-Axis Plane, which means the flying object in this picture (on right) is flying with the nose just five feet off the ground. 







Once you realize the &#8216;nose&#8217; of the flying object in the little blackboard is just *five feet off the ground*, THEN you can begin solving the equation by knowing that the *&#8216;Clearance&#8217; underneath* the flying object *&#8220;Is Over Twice The Diameter.&#8221;* Solving for *&#8220;X&#8221;* (on the blackboard) proves beyond all doubt that this flying object is just about* 20 inches*. When you combine this information with the *Security Footage released from the Doubletree Hotel*, then you realize this event is taking place at around *9:32 AM* (my Let'sRoll thread) and not 9:38 AM according to *the Official Story*.    

Released Doubletree Hotel Security Video






Note how the time skips back to *9:32 AM* at the end of the frames. The video evidence says that *the Pentagon was struck by a MISSILE at around 9:32 AM* (Pentagon clocks stopped), which is exactly what Donald Rumsfeld told Parade Magazine on 9/12: 

The7thFire.com Story



> Donald Rumsfeld >> "It is a truth that a terrorist can attack any time, any place, using any technique and it's physically impossible to defend at every time and every place against every conceivable technique. Here we're talking about plastic knives and using an American Airlines flight filled with our citizens, *and the missile to damage this building* and similar (inaudible) that damaged the World Trade Center. The only way to deal with this problem is by taking the battle to the terrorists, wherever they are, and dealing with them."



Donald Rumsfeld told &#8216;the&#8217;911Truth that the Pentagon was struck by *the same &#8216;missile&#8217; *that you see in the CCTV images above flying just five feet off the ground. 



DiveCon said:


> and even if they released all of them and they clearly showed a 757 hitting the pentagon, you assholes would STILL deny it
> Dive&#8217;s Pictures >> Nothing, as usual.



This thread is littered with one-liner and two-liner drivel from people simply without one clue. The evidence says that no windows were broken on the third floor (schematic again) and Dive&#8217;s Fantasy 100-ton Jetliner supposedly left an 18-feet 3-inch entry hole (pic) on the second floor where the two windows directly above and to the left are NOT EVEN BROKEN. Then you have the massive cable spools standing directly in the flight path:






Somebody please explain how your 100-ton Jetliner passed through here going 530 miles per hour (heh) and the wall is on fire &#8216;but&#8217; still standing. The little entry hole is on the left (arrows), but the area where DiveConMan says the right side of his Fantasy Jetliner crashed is still standing. Note that the black insulation is still on the large wires on the spools that did not even melt from any fire from any crashing Jetliner. The reason is that *the missile detonated &#8216;inside&#8217; the Pentagon*, which tipped the large cable spool back in our direction. Note also that Column #17 remains intact inside the white oval and that the second story concrete slab also remains intact above where you see the *&#8220;breached limestone&#8221;* notation. You are looking at the aftermath of the initial 9:31:39 AM missile strike and the DoD A-3 Flying BOMB has just exploded on impact between Column Line (CL) 9 and CL 15 to our left. All of the columns to the right of the original impact hole (CL-13 through CL-15) remain standing on the second-floor level, which means no massive 757-200 Jetliner wing passed through here.



DiveCon said:


> you'd claim they faked it or some such nonsense
> so why bother



Why bother? :0) This is perhaps the most important day and attack on We The People in U.S. History and you have the gall to ask &#8220;Why bother?&#8221;. Suppose for just one quick minute that the OP hypothesis is correct and all of these related 9/11 atrocities were planned and carried out *by factions inside our own U.S. Government*. Then suppose that the same masters of our destruction are also orchestrating *the current U.S./Global Economic Implosion* in a *&#8216;consent or conquest&#8217; scenario* promised by the father (Paul Warburg quote) of the privately-owned Federal Reserve (Third Chapter). In that case, then I represent the little boy running through the town yelling *&#8220;Wolf!,&#8221; *and you are the guy telling everyone to go back to sleep. When everyone stands in Judgment at the End of the Age, then who is more guilty in the eyes of Almighty God? Would that be the Wolf, or the bad guys telling everyone to go back to sleep? :0) 

DiveCon continues to come out here in favor of the Official Government Cover Story and EVERYONE helping Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and all the other Inside-job Bad Guys can share in their common fate in the lake of fire where all liars and murders belong (Rev. 21:8). 

Does anybody have just one picture of AA77 crashed anywhere? No! If DiveCon had that kind of evidence, then his posts would include those pictures . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Or, instead of some bizarre, implausible conspiracy theory, an American Airlines Boeing 757 hit the wall.
> 
> Toros Pictures of AA77 crashed at the Pentagon = *Nothing.*



The Official Bushie Administration/DoD/FBI/CIA Cover Story says AA77 crashed into the Pentagon going* 530 miles per hour* at* 9:37:46 AM* (911Comission Report = top of PDF 27). However, the *Official FAA Timeline* says the aircraft hit the Pentagon at *9:32 AM* (link). Therefore, you can tell right off the bat that somebody is lying. The problem with the *AA77 Crashed Into The Pentagon theory* is that the E-ring wall is standing after the attacks:






Take a look at the WTC picture (here) and note how even the wing tips are present all the way to the ends on both sides. See the problem? :0) 






I can show you picture after picture of the standing E-ring wall before the roof collapse at *10:15 AM* and none of them show in impact hole of any 100-ton Jetliner!!! Toro is moving his mouth and typing with his fingers, but *he has no evidence* at all to support* his conspiracy theory*. Period. 



Toro said:


> In the BBC video refuting the strange 9/11 conspiracy theories, academics reconstructed the crash using computer simulation and concluded, indeed, a Boeing 757 most likely did cause the crash.  Of course, the professors, after releasing their conclusions, were set upon by the foiler crowd, being viscerally accused of involvement in the plot, and all the usual nonsense.



Oh. So Toro was DUPED by Loyal Bushies using a computer simulation, so he has no requirement to actually show you *his pictures of AA77 crashed into the Pentagon*. :0) 



Toro said:


> Of course they did.
> 
> Or it really _was_ an American Airline.
> 
> Toros Pictures Of AA77 Crashed Into The Pentagon =* Nothing*.



If these readers want to become Loyal Bushie DUPES cuckoo like Toro, who actually watched a Conspiracy Debunker Video (heh), then I say *Go for it!*. Forget about all *the pictures 'I am' showing you* that all say *No 100-ton Jetliner Crashed Here* and follow Toro and his delusions based upon Loyal Bushie Inside-job LIES. The time for the USA to get 9/11 right is steadily passing away and those deceived by* the real Inside-job Terrorists* are being primed right now for utter destruction. 



Toro said:


> You are an idiot.  I have been one of the most vocal critics of the Bush administration on this board.  Don't make assumptions about my political affiliations.



No. You watched a Debunker Video on the TV and now you think real 100-ton Jetliners crashed where no 100-ton Jetliners crashed at all. Just keep on thinking that I am the idiot . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiamondDave

It's a shame an asshole like you is alive while these innocent people died in the most horrid terrorist attack our country ever had...

disgusting and worthless piece of shit


----------



## xotoxi

DiamondDave said:


> It's a shame an asshole like you is alive while these innocent people died in the most horrid terrorist attack our country ever had...
> 
> disgusting and worthless piece of shit



Like a vat of warm diarrhea, Terral's point of view is unpalatable and tastes like shit.


----------



## elvis

i can say I don't like being called a 9/11 apologist simply because I don't believe in some crackpot theory.


----------



## Terral

Hi Dave, Xotoxi and Elvis:



DiamondDave said:


> It's a shame an asshole like you is alive while these innocent people died in the most horrid terrorist attack our country ever had...
> disgusting and worthless piece of shit





xotoxi said:


> Like a vat of warm diarrhea, Terral's point of view is unpalatable and tastes like shit.





elvis3577 said:


> i can say I don't like being called a 9/11 apologist simply because I don't believe in some crackpot theory.



If you guys can ever stop doing this . . . 






. . . then this is the place to make *your Building Fires Did It Arguments*, because all the whining in the world does nothing to *debunk* (heh) a single statement in the Opening Post of this thread. I never called anybody a 9/11 apologist before, but maybe that shoe fits after all. I think you guys are saying *"I am sorry"* for having *no "Building Fires/Debris Did It" Explanation *for this WTC-7 case. :0) 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiamondDave

Do you ever stop doing this??


----------



## Terral

Hi Dave and other one-liner whiners:



DiamondDave said:


> Do you ever stop doing this??



Go back up to the Opening Post and *quote something* AND *prove that WRONG *using whatever you wish for evidence. Do it! Unless somebody is a little chicken . . . 

GL in the debate, because you obviously need it,

Terral


----------



## DiamondDave

You have not proven a goddamn thing... the science and the actual experts are UNANIMOUSLY against you and your ilk..

prove one goddamn thing on your little conspiracy theories and get back to us...

We'll be waiting a LONG time

I have posted the debunking material... you have posted no facts at all..
jump off a bridge onto a highway... you'll do the world a favor


----------



## sealybobo

DiamondDave said:


> You have not proven a goddamn thing... the science and the actual experts are UNANIMOUSLY against you and your ilk..
> 
> prove one goddamn thing on your little conspiracy theories and get back to us...
> 
> We'll be waiting a LONG time
> 
> I have posted the debunking material... you have posted no facts at all..
> jump off a bridge onto a highway... you'll do the world a favor



DiamondDick, you have denied too many things Bush did to have any credibility.  You aren't looking at this honestly.

Remember you denied this?

from the sworn testimony of Dana Jill Simpson, the Alabama attorney who earlier this year executed an affadavit that has stirred renewed interest in the prosecution and subsequent conviction of former Alabama governor Don Siegelman. In the affadavit and the closed-door interview with committee staff, she cites conversations that allege Karl Roves involvement in the decision to prosecute Siegelman. 

Karl Rove and the Falsely Imprisoned Governor of Alabama | AfterDowningStreet.org

So we have a hard time believing liars or the people like you who defend liars.


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> Go back up to the Opening Post and quote something AND prove that WRONG using whatever you wish for evidence. Do it! Unless somebody is a little chicken . . .



Okay...


From the OP:


Terral said:


> ...but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles.  *The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the Flyover Plane, *NOT at 9:38 AM, but at 9:31:39 AM when the Pentagon clocks stopped. The radio operator then began making a wide turn to the north that was witnessed by the C-130 pilot and many other people, until making the final attack strike on the Wedge One Wall between CL 9 and CL 15 at 9:36:27 AM just about 5 minutes later to create Terry Cohen's "Terrible Explosion" that took place 'after' the Original 9:31:39 AM attack.



Who was this "radio operator" and do you have a copy of his interview where he describes his "panic attack"?

If you have this interview, then I will believe you 100%.  

If not then I challenge you to prove that your OP is *RIGHT*!


----------



## Toro

Terral said:


> . . . then this is the place to make *your Building Fires Did It Arguments*, because all the whining in the world does nothing to *debunk* (heh) a single statement in the Opening Post of this thread. I never called anybody a 9/11 apologist before, but maybe that shoe fits after all. I think you guys are saying *"I am sorry"* for having *no "Building Fires/Debris Did It" Explanation *for this WTC-7 case. :0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



And this is your place to make the argument of what happened to the 100+ people that were killed on the two AA flights that allegedly never took off.   Since you make baseless accusations about and offer absolutely zero evidence of an alleged widespread murder sponsored by companies you know little about, that would have had to have been executed with flawlessly ruthless precision within an extremely short period of time such that it aroused the suspicion of absolutely no one, you are unable to refute a gaping hole in your argument.  

And now you offer an even more bizarre scenario that the same people who instigated 9/11 also deliberately brought down the economy, with of course absolutely no evidence and even less understanding, such that you have done nothing to dissuade anyone skeptical that 9/11 conspiracists will believe any wild conspiracy theory, no matter how improbable.


----------



## xotoxi

Toro said:


> And this is your place to make the argument of what happened to the 100+ people that were killed on the two AA flights that allegedly never took off.   Since you make baseless accusations about and offer absolutely zero evidence of an alleged widespread murder sponsored by companies you know little about, that would have had to have been executed with flawlessly ruthless precision within an extremely short period of time such that it aroused the suspicion of absolutely no one, you are unable to refute a gaping hole in your argument.



Excellent point!

When has the government or anything associated with the government (such as a rogue element) ever had such "ruthless precision"?


----------



## Terral

Hi Xotoxi with Toro and Dave mentioned:



xotoxi said:


> Who was this "radio operator" and do you have a copy of his interview where he describes his "panic attack"?
> 
> If you have this interview, then I will believe you 100%.
> 
> If not then I challenge you to prove that your OP is *RIGHT*!



Please forgive, but I am not here to convince Xotoxi, Toro, nor DiamondDave of anything. The 911Truth has been presented *for the benefit of the unbiased third-party reader* (my Intro Post) yet to be DUPED cuckoo by Loyal Bushie LIES. There is no serious rebuttal to my OP explanation anywhere on this thread, except in some deluded minds . . . 

If anybody raises an argument that even remotely appears to challenge one thing in the Opening Post, then perhaps we will have something to debate. Until then, you guys can fill this thread up with whining and crying if that makes you happy . . .

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> ...yet to be DUPED cuckoo by Loyal Bushie LIES.






Loyal Bushie?  ME???



You couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## xotoxi

xotoxi said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...yet to be DUPED cuckoo by Loyal Bushie LIES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loyal Bushie?  ME???
> 
> 
> 
> *You couldn't be further from the truth.*
Click to expand...


Actually, you have already proven that you *are* further than the truth.


----------



## DiamondDave

This fucker is delusional...

He has been presented with the proof against his claims... and has offered ZERO proof to his claims.. and has the audacity to try and bash others and proclaim his rants as proof...

seriously.. this person needs to seek help for their mental health


----------



## k2skier

...as to what actually hit the Pentagon. For all those who believe that a 757 hit the Pentagon, please post links to video's that show a jumbo jet hit it, because of all the video's I've seen show a much smaller object. 

No I do not believe it was an inside job, just that a 757 didn't hit the Pentagon, from the impact hole, to the front lawn and the aerodynamics of flying a large plane so close to the ground that it impacts the first floor only, it's physically impossible for a 757 to do what occurred.

I should get a return call from a pilot friend soon, he flies 777, and I'll post his comments on if he thinks a 757 could have hit the Pentagon.


----------



## Godboy

If 9/11 was an inside job, how do you explain this story on MSNs frontpage today?


SAN JUAN, Puerto Rico - Five men charged in the Sept. 11 attacks mock U.S. authorities and proclaim themselves "terrorists to the bone" in a war crimes court filing released Tuesday. 

The five Guantanamo prisoners use the six-page document to try to justify the killing of nearly 3,000 people, portraying the attack as a response to U.S. actions in Israel, Iraq and elsewhere that is supported by their Muslim faith. 

"We fight you over defending Muslims, their land, their holy sites, and their religion as a whole," they write in the document, which was submitted to the Guantanamo war crimes court and released by the Pentagon, in English, over the objections of attorneys for two of the men.

Charges 'are badges of honor'
The five had previously said they wanted to plead guilty to the charges against them, and Khalid Sheikh Mohammed, the self-proclaimed Sept. 11 mastermind, had expressed pride in the attacks. But this is their most detailed response yet. 

All five were charged with murder and other crimes at the Guantanamo war crimes court, which was suspended by President Barack Obama in January while his administration considers new strategies for prosecuting terrorists. 

The charges, which carry a potential death sentence, "are badges of honor, which we carry with pride," they write. 

The charge of conspiracy is "laughable," they write, because the planning was intended to be secret. 

"Your intelligence apparatus, with all its abilities ... failed to discover our military attack plans before the blessed 11 September operation ... Why then should you blame us, holding us accountable and putting us on trial?" 

They criticize the U.S. for fighting "from behind roadblocks, trenches and warplanes" rather than face-to-face and describe Islam as "a religion of fear" for Jews, Christians and pagans. 

"We are terrorists to the bone. So, many thanks to God," they write. 

Trials moved from Gitmo
Obama has ordered the closure of Guantanamo, so if and when the trials resume, they will be held somewhere else and most likely under a different legal system than the widely criticized military commissions created by Congress and President George W. Bush. 

Three of the men are acting as their own lawyers but two of the men, Ramzi Binalshibh and Mustafa al-Hawsawi, still have Pentagon-appointed military attorneys pending a court ruling on whether they are mentally competent to represent themselves. 

Their lawyers, Army Maj. Jon Jackson and Navy Cmdr. Suzanne Lachelier, said they had not met with their clients to discuss the document and cannot say what may have motivated the men to sign it &#8212; or even vouch for its authenticity. 

"Based on our review of the unsigned, English and typed document there is no evidence that either Mr. Binalshibh or Mr. al-Hawsawi knew about, read, or signed this document," they said in a statement e-mailed to The Associated Press. 

Pentagon spokesman Jeffrey Gordon called the filing "merely another attempt by these detainees to garner publicity."


----------



## Godboy

> No I do not believe it was an inside job, just that a 757 didn't hit the Pentagon, from the impact hole, to the front lawn and the aerodynamics of flying a large plane so close to the ground that it impacts the first floor only, it's physically impossible for a 757 to do what occurred.



Every REAL expert in the world disagrees with your claim that it is impossible, and if it wasnt an inside job, why would our officials pretend that it was a plane that hit? Your claim is pure and simple foolishness.



> I should get a return call from a pilot friend soon, he flies 777, and I'll post his comments on if he thinks a 757 could have hit the Pentagon.



If he ends up agreeing with you, all that proves is that he is as stupid as you are.


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Dive:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wish they would release all those tapes
> but, more than likely there is NOTHING on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you talking about? We already know a missile struck the Pentagon by the pictures released from the *two CCTV videos* already released by the Pentagon in 2006 (link)! I explain in this blog entry about how April Gallop and her son were injured during the *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* (here). Briefly: The CCTV camera lens, the right-hand column cap, the missile nose and a reference point just above the horizon are all on the same 5-feet Horizontal X-Axis Plane, which means the flying object in this picture (on right) is flying with the nose just five feet off the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you realize the &#8216;nose&#8217; of the flying object in the little blackboard is just *five feet off the ground*, THEN you can begin solving the equation by knowing that the *&#8216;Clearance&#8217; underneath* the flying object *&#8220;Is Over Twice The Diameter.&#8221;* Solving for *&#8220;X&#8221;* (on the blackboard) proves beyond all doubt that this flying object is just about* 20 inches*. When you combine this information with the *Security Footage released from the Doubletree Hotel*, then you realize this event is taking place at around *9:32 AM* (my Let'sRoll thread) and not 9:38 AM according to *the Official Story*.
> 
> Released Doubletree Hotel Security Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note how the time skips back to *9:32 AM* at the end of the frames. The video evidence says that *the Pentagon was struck by a MISSILE at around 9:32 AM* (Pentagon clocks stopped), which is exactly what Donald Rumsfeld told Parade Magazine on 9/12:
> 
> The7thFire.com Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Rumsfeld >> "It is a truth that a terrorist can attack any time, any place, using any technique and it's physically impossible to defend at every time and every place against every conceivable technique. Here we're talking about plastic knives and using an American Airlines flight filled with our citizens, *and the missile to damage this building* and similar (inaudible) that damaged the World Trade Center. The only way to deal with this problem is by taking the battle to the terrorists, wherever they are, and dealing with them."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Donald Rumsfeld told &#8216;the&#8217;911Truth that the Pentagon was struck by *the same &#8216;missile&#8217; *that you see in the CCTV images above flying just five feet off the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and even if they released all of them and they clearly showed a 757 hitting the pentagon, you assholes would STILL deny it
> Dive&#8217;s Pictures >> Nothing, as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is littered with one-liner and two-liner drivel from people simply without one clue. The evidence says that no windows were broken on the third floor (schematic again) and Dive&#8217;s Fantasy 100-ton Jetliner supposedly left an 18-feet 3-inch entry hole (pic) on the second floor where the two windows directly above and to the left are NOT EVEN BROKEN. Then you have the massive cable spools standing directly in the flight path:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody please explain how your 100-ton Jetliner passed through here going 530 miles per hour (heh) and the wall is on fire &#8216;but&#8217; still standing. The little entry hole is on the left (arrows), but the area where DiveConMan says the right side of his Fantasy Jetliner crashed is still standing. Note that the black insulation is still on the large wires on the spools that did not even melt from any fire from any crashing Jetliner. The reason is that *the missile detonated &#8216;inside&#8217; the Pentagon*, which tipped the large cable spool back in our direction. Note also that Column #17 remains intact inside the white oval and that the second story concrete slab also remains intact above where you see the *&#8220;breached limestone&#8221;* notation. You are looking at the aftermath of the initial 9:31:39 AM missile strike and the DoD A-3 Flying BOMB has just exploded on impact between Column Line (CL) 9 and CL 15 to our left. All of the columns to the right of the original impact hole (CL-13 through CL-15) remain standing on the second-floor level, which means no massive 757-200 Jetliner wing passed through here.
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you'd claim they faked it or some such nonsense
> so why bother
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why bother? :0) This is perhaps the most important day and attack on We The People in U.S. History and you have the gall to ask &#8220;Why bother?&#8221;. Suppose for just one quick minute that the OP hypothesis is correct and all of these related 9/11 atrocities were planned and carried out *by factions inside our own U.S. Government*. Then suppose that the same masters of our destruction are also orchestrating *the current U.S./Global Economic Implosion* in a *&#8216;consent or conquest&#8217; scenario* promised by the father (Paul Warburg quote) of the privately-owned Federal Reserve (Third Chapter). In that case, then I represent the little boy running through the town yelling *&#8220;Wolf!,&#8221; *and you are the guy telling everyone to go back to sleep. When everyone stands in Judgment at the End of the Age, then who is more guilty in the eyes of Almighty God? Would that be the Wolf, or the bad guys telling everyone to go back to sleep? :0)
> 
> DiveCon continues to come out here in favor of the Official Government Cover Story and EVERYONE helping Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and all the other Inside-job Bad Guys can share in their common fate in the lake of fire where all liars and murders belong (Rev. 21:8).
> 
> Does anybody have just one picture of AA77 crashed anywhere? No! If DiveCon had that kind of evidence, then his posts would include those pictures . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

what a load of shit
you are serious delusional


----------



## xotoxi

k2skier said:


> ...just that a 757 didn't hit the Pentagon, from the impact hole...



When a hollow object made out of a relatively thin layer of metal hits 18 inch concrete at high speeds, do you suppose that much of that metal becomes compressed into a more solid core of metal...say...18 feet 3 inches in diameter?

And, BTW, how wide is 757 anyway?  Maybe about 18 feet 3 inches?


----------



## Terral

Hi k2skier:

First of all, go straight to your *User CP* (control panel) and hit *Edit Options* and turn off (remove check from)* Show Your Reputation Level,* because you make far too much sense for these guys. :0) 



k2skier said:


> ...as to what actually hit the Pentagon. For all those who believe that a 757 hit the Pentagon, please post links to video's that show a jumbo jet hit it, because of all the video's I've seen show a much smaller object.



We agree. The *9:31:39 AM flying object* was definitely the size (20 inch diameter) of a *missile* (explained here). 






The people seeing the 9:36:27 AM attack saw *a smaller plane* crash into the Pentagon.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD0qpbwHCYI]YouTube - Pentagon Before Collapse And Witness[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=schV0rKCRwA]YouTube - Don Wright Pentagon Witness[/ame]

BTW, both of these links work perfectly in *this LetsRoll OP* (here), but some links on this *US Message Board* sometimes say the video has been removed. If these links are not working here, then the bad guys might have spider bots messing with some links. 



k2skier said:


> No I do not believe it was an inside job, just that a 757 didn't hit the Pentagon . . .



That is like saying your wife is not a cheater, but you caught her lying about her boyfriend the other day. What gives? :0) The Bushie Administration says AA77 hit the Pentagon going 530 miles per hour (911Commission Report PDF 27) and their story is either *the truth *or *a damned lie.* If the government is lying, then *they are part of a conspiracy to hide the 911Truth* at the very least. There is no room in the middle. Period.  



k2skier said:


> . . . from the impact hole, to the front lawn and the aerodynamics of flying a large plane so close to the ground that it impacts the first floor only, it's physically impossible for a 757 to do what occurred.



We agree. The 100-ton Jetliner is more than four stories tall and there are no broken windows on the third floor (damage schematic again from 911Research.net). Somehow the 100-ton Jetliner supposedly passed *above the large cable spools* and *underneath the second story concrete slab*. :0)  



k2skier said:


> I should get a return call from a pilot friend soon, he flies 777, and I'll post his comments on if he thinks a 757 could have hit the Pentagon.



A 100-ton Jetliner crashing into the Pentagon going 530 miles per hour to vanish into thin air is 100 percent IMPOSSIBLE no matter if your buddy thinks so. The laws of physics say that NOTHING in the Pentagon could possibly stop the *two six-ton engines* from crashing out the C-ring wall in under a half second and that simply *did not happen* either. 






Instead we get this little bitty exit hole and no sign of any crashed 100-ton Jetliner. The *Official Cover Story* is a bogus LIE and the people responsible for *hiding the 911Truth,* and *perpetuating Loyal Bushie lies*, are as guilty as those actually doing the deed . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Good website explaining and refuting all of Terral's ridiculous claims

9/11: A Boeing 757 Struck the Pentagon, page 1


----------



## DiamondDave

This is exactly why when I admin'd the last board I was on... that these people were INSTANTLY banned... and upon return with a different username, we banned the static IP or sometimes even the entire IP block to prevent their return

They are delusional, disruptive, and in this for nothing more than attention.. that is except for the ones who are truly mentally ill.... and it's hard to tell on a case by case basis of internet postings, which 'truffer' troll is what type


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> We agree. The *9:31:39 AM flying object* was definitely the size (20 inch diameter) of a *missile*



Terral, How far away from the impact was the CCTV camera?


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> Good website explaining and refuting all of Terral's ridiculous claims
> 
> 9/11: A Boeing 757 Struck the Pentagon, page 1


yup and that site is one of the troofer sites
but someone posted the truth for them


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> We agree. The *9:31:39 AM flying object* was definitely the size (20 inch diameter) of a *missile*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral, How far away from the impact was the CCTV camera?
Click to expand...

naw, distance and depth of field mean nothing to these assholes


----------



## k2skier

k2skier said:


> ...as to what actually hit the Pentagon. For all those who believe that a 757 hit the Pentagon, please post links to video's that show a jumbo jet hit it, because of all the video's I've seen show a much smaller object.
> 
> No I do not believe it was an inside job, just that a 757 didn't hit the Pentagon, from the impact hole, to the front lawn and the aerodynamics of flying a large plane so close to the ground that it impacts the first floor only, it's physically impossible for a 757 to do what occurred.
> 
> I should get a return call from a pilot friend soon, he flies 777, and I'll post his comments on if he thinks a 757 could have hit the Pentagon.



I was wrong, I based my opinion on shows I've seen. He said that a highly trained and very talented pilot could easily hit an X mark on an object, (were not talking about air speed accuracy, wings level...) even going that fast and that low. He also said the faster you fly the more control you have.

I'm just shocked on the lack of damage to the Pentagon and grass in front.


----------



## DiveCon

k2skier said:


> k2skier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...as to what actually hit the Pentagon. For all those who believe that a 757 hit the Pentagon, please post links to video's that show a jumbo jet hit it, because of all the video's I've seen show a much smaller object.
> 
> No I do not believe it was an inside job, just that a 757 didn't hit the Pentagon, from the impact hole, to the front lawn and the aerodynamics of flying a large plane so close to the ground that it impacts the first floor only, it's physically impossible for a 757 to do what occurred.
> 
> I should get a return call from a pilot friend soon, he flies 777, and I'll post his comments on if he thinks a 757 could have hit the Pentagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wrong, I based my opinion on shows I've seen. He said that a highly trained and very talented pilot could easily hit an X mark on an object, (were not talking about air speed accuracy, wings level...) even going that fast and that low. He also said the faster you fly the more control you have.
> 
> I'm just shocked on the lack of damage to the Pentagon and grass in front.
Click to expand...

thats because the plane never hit the ground
just one wingtip did very close to the building


----------



## k2skier

Godboy said:


> No I do not believe it was an inside job, just that a 757 didn't hit the Pentagon, from the impact hole, to the front lawn and the aerodynamics of flying a large plane so close to the ground that it impacts the first floor only, it's physically impossible for a 757 to do what occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every REAL expert in the world disagrees with your claim that it is impossible, and if it wasnt an inside job, why would our officials pretend that it was a plane that hit? Your claim is pure and simple foolishness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get a return call from a pilot friend soon, he flies 777, and I'll post his comments on if he thinks a 757 could have hit the Pentagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he ends up agreeing with you, all that proves is that he is as stupid as you are.
Click to expand...


Impossible was a bad choice of words, improbable would be better.

PS-there are better ways to debate than to call names, for all you know I have a higher IQ than you do, so be careful, or polite, I'm not a nut job like some of the posters here.


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> We agree. The *9:31:39 AM flying object* was definitely the size (20 inch diameter) of a *missile*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral, How far away from the impact was the CCTV camera?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, distance and depth of field mean nothing to these assholes
Click to expand...



I was just curious as to how far away a camera would have to be to make a 20 inch diameter missle look as large as it did on the video.


----------



## manu1959

k2skier said:


> ...as to what actually hit the Pentagon. For all those who believe that a 757 hit the Pentagon, please post links to video's that show a jumbo jet hit it, because of all the video's I've seen show a much smaller object.
> 
> No I do not believe it was an inside job, just that a 757 didn't hit the Pentagon, from the impact hole, to the front lawn and the aerodynamics of flying a large plane so close to the ground that it impacts the first floor only, it's physically impossible for a 757 to do what occurred.
> 
> I should get a return call from a pilot friend soon, he flies 777, and I'll post his comments on if he thinks a 757 could have hit the Pentagon.




where is the plane and all the people then.....


----------



## DiveCon

k2skier said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe it was an inside job, just that a 757 didn't hit the Pentagon, from the impact hole, to the front lawn and the aerodynamics of flying a large plane so close to the ground that it impacts the first floor only, it's physically impossible for a 757 to do what occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every REAL expert in the world disagrees with your claim that it is impossible, and if it wasnt an inside job, why would our officials pretend that it was a plane that hit? Your claim is pure and simple foolishness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get a return call from a pilot friend soon, he flies 777, and I'll post his comments on if he thinks a 757 could have hit the Pentagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he ends up agreeing with you, all that proves is that he is as stupid as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impossible was a bad choice of words, improbable would be better.
> 
> PS-there are better ways to debate than to call names, for all you know I have a higher IQ than you do, so be careful, or polite, I'm not a nut job like some of the posters here.
Click to expand...

how do you KNOW you have a higher IQ?
and even if you did, that doesnt make you smarter or more informed
it just means you would have a higher capacity to learn, it doesnt mean you WILL


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> Instead we get this little bitty exit hole and no sign of any crashed 100-ton Jetliner.




Itty bitty exit hole?

From a missle 20 inches in diameter?

That hole looks a lot bigger than 20 inches in diameter!

In fact, it looks a lot like the diameter of a 757!


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead we get this little bitty exit hole and no sign of any crashed 100-ton Jetliner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itty bitty exit hole?
> 
> From a missle 20 inches in diameter?
> 
> That hole looks a lot bigger than 20 inches in diameter!
> 
> In fact, it looks a lot like the diameter of a 757!
Click to expand...

and that was caused by the nose landing gear
not the nost of the actual plane


----------



## manu1959

i am curious.....what does a hole in a building made by a passenger plane look like.....


----------



## DiveCon

manu1959 said:


> i am curious.....what does a hole in a building made by a passenger plane look like.....


well, it would depend on the plane, the building, and the contents of that building


----------



## k2skier

Godboy said:


> No I do not believe it was an inside job, just that a 757 didn't hit the Pentagon, from the impact hole, to the front lawn and the aerodynamics of flying a large plane so close to the ground that it impacts the first floor only, it's physically impossible for a 757 to do what occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every REAL expert in the world disagrees with your claim that it is impossible, and if it wasnt an inside job, why would our officials pretend that it was a plane that hit? Your claim is pure and simple foolishness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get a return call from a pilot friend soon, he flies 777, and I'll post his comments on if he thinks a 757 could have hit the Pentagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he ends up agreeing with you, all that proves is that he is as stupid as you are.
Click to expand...




DiveCon said:


> k2skier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every REAL expert in the world disagrees with your claim that it is impossible, and if it wasnt an inside job, why would our officials pretend that it was a plane that hit? Your claim is pure and simple foolishness.
> 
> 
> 
> If he ends up agreeing with you, all that proves is that he is as stupid as you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible was a bad choice of words, improbable would be better.
> 
> PS-there are better ways to debate than to call names, for all you know I have a higher IQ than you do, so be careful, or polite, I'm not a nut job like some of the posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you KNOW you have a higher IQ?
> and even if you did, that doesnt make you smarter or more informed
> it just means you would have a higher capacity to learn, it doesnt mean you WILL
Click to expand...


Uummm, are you godboy? It wan't directed towards you. Yes I know what IQ means, just making a point on him calling me stupid is all, chill out, jeeez.


----------



## DiveCon

k2skier said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe it was an inside job, just that a 757 didn't hit the Pentagon, from the impact hole, to the front lawn and the aerodynamics of flying a large plane so close to the ground that it impacts the first floor only, it's physically impossible for a 757 to do what occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every REAL expert in the world disagrees with your claim that it is impossible, and if it wasnt an inside job, why would our officials pretend that it was a plane that hit? Your claim is pure and simple foolishness.
> 
> 
> 
> If he ends up agreeing with you, all that proves is that he is as stupid as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> k2skier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible was a bad choice of words, improbable would be better.
> 
> PS-there are better ways to debate than to call names, for all you know I have a higher IQ than you do, so be careful, or polite, I'm not a nut job like some of the posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how do you KNOW you have a higher IQ?
> and even if you did, that doesnt make you smarter or more informed
> it just means you would have a higher capacity to learn, it doesnt mean you WILL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uummm, are you godboy? It wan't directed towards you. Yes I know what IQ means, just making a point on him calling me stupid is all, chill out, jeeez.
Click to expand...

actually, i agree with him, for you to think it wasnt a 757 that hit the pentagon, it would make you stupid


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead we get this little bitty exit hole and no sign of any crashed 100-ton Jetliner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itty bitty exit hole?
> 
> From a missle 20 inches in diameter?
> 
> That hole looks a lot bigger than 20 inches in diameter!
> 
> In fact, it looks a lot like the diameter of a 757!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that was caused by the nose landing gear
> not the nost of the actual plane
Click to expand...


Actually, it looks like a pretty large hunk of fuselage lying there on the ground.


----------



## Godboy

k2skier said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I do not believe it was an inside job, just that a 757 didn't hit the Pentagon, from the impact hole, to the front lawn and the aerodynamics of flying a large plane so close to the ground that it impacts the first floor only, it's physically impossible for a 757 to do what occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every REAL expert in the world disagrees with your claim that it is impossible, and if it wasnt an inside job, why would our officials pretend that it was a plane that hit? Your claim is pure and simple foolishness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should get a return call from a pilot friend soon, he flies 777, and I'll post his comments on if he thinks a 757 could have hit the Pentagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he ends up agreeing with you, all that proves is that he is as stupid as you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Impossible was a bad choice of words, improbable would be better.
> 
> PS-there are better ways to debate than to call names, for all you know I have a higher IQ than you do, so be careful, or polite, I'm not a nut job like some of the posters here.
Click to expand...



Given that you have seen the light and you arent a wack job troofer, i take my "stupid" comment back and i apologize for it.

As for the IQ thing, youll have to beat a 130 IQ if you want to beat me.

...and DiveCon is absolutely right about how unimportant IQs are in the grand scheme of things. I just happen to be really good at logic puzzles. Theres plenty of people on the USMB that are smarter than i am, but i could probably crush most of them on an IQ test.


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Itty bitty exit hole?
> 
> From a missle 20 inches in diameter?
> 
> That hole looks a lot bigger than 20 inches in diameter!
> 
> In fact, it looks a lot like the diameter of a 757!
> 
> 
> 
> and that was caused by the nose landing gear
> not the nost of the actual plane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it looks like a pretty large hunk of fuselage lying there on the ground.
Click to expand...

yes, but it is believed that the heavy landing gear was what caused the wall to break
the momentum and enertia of it
as well as everything else in the way that got pushed
while some of the thing inside the building would slow it down, the momentum of it would move some of that stuff along with it
thus it could have been a virtual wall of office products and air plane parts


----------



## k2skier

> As for the IQ thing, youll have to beat a 130 IQ if you want to beat me.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 126 here, from some online test. IMO the damage and hole seems too small for a 757, but in light of recent research I now believe it is possible, but something about the Pentagon attack just feels like were not getting the whole story.


----------



## Godboy

k2skier said:


> As for the IQ thing, youll have to beat a 130 IQ if you want to beat me.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 126 here, from some online test. IMO the damage and hole seems too small for a 757, but in light of recent research I now believe it is possible, but something about the Pentagon attack just feels like were not getting the whole story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can score 5 points under genius on the online ones. Online, i average about a 136.
> 
> ...but im still an idiot in other respects, heh. For example, i cant seem to retain dates. To this day, i only know my own birthday. I have no idea when my moms is, and its absolutely terrible.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toro

manu1959 said:


> where is the plane and all the people then.....



They had them all killed.



Terral said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush and Rove and Cheney and Rumsfeld and Ashcroft and Raytheon and Blackstone and Peter Peterson (NYC Federal Reserve = story) and Larry Silverstein and Mayor Giuliani and the Justice Department (my WTC-7 thread) and all of their Inside-job cohorts murdered them in cold blood. Hey el Toro, guess who is next? :0)
Click to expand...


Even though there is absolutely no evidence and it appears that the conspiracists are making it up out of thin air, it's completely true, man!

Like, get with the program, OK?

Oh, and try some heavy drugs...


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush and Rove and Cheney and Rumsfeld and Ashcroft and Raytheon and Blackstone and Peter Peterson (NYC Federal Reserve) and Larry Silverstein and Mayor Giuliani and the Justice Department and all of their Inside-job cohorts murdered them in cold blood. Hey el Toro, guess who is next? :0)
Click to expand...



Terral, so you think that Larry Silverstein and Rudy Giuliani helped murder all the passengers?  Which one painted the letter "C" on the side of the bomb?

You know, I'm beginning to believe your posts.  They are starting to make more and more sense to me.  

In fact, I believe I found a connection between the Pentagon bombing and Ruby Ridge.  I'll PM you the details!

GOOD JOB, TERRAL!  You are da man!


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is the plane and all the people then.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had them all killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush and Rove and Cheney and Rumsfeld and Ashcroft and Raytheon and Blackstone and Peter Peterson (NYC Federal Reserve = story) and Larry Silverstein and Mayor Giuliani and the Justice Department (my WTC-7 thread) and all of their Inside-job cohorts murdered them in cold blood. Hey el Toro, guess who is next? :0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even though there is absolutely no evidence and it appears that the conspiracists are making it up out of thin air, it's completely true, man!
> 
> Like, get with the program, OK?
> 
> Oh, and try some heavy drugs...
Click to expand...

you sure he isnt already ON heavy drugs?


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and try some heavy drugs...
> 
> 
> 
> you sure he isnt already ON heavy drugs?
Click to expand...


I'd venture to guess that he is *OFF *heavy drugs...

Drugs like Haldol, thorazine, Seroquel, Risperdal, Lithium, Depakote, Prozac...


----------



## Toro

xotoxi said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush and Rove and Cheney and Rumsfeld and Ashcroft and Raytheon and Blackstone and Peter Peterson (NYC Federal Reserve) and Larry Silverstein and Mayor Giuliani and the Justice Department and all of their Inside-job cohorts murdered them in cold blood. Hey el Toro, guess who is next? :0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Terral, so you think that Larry Silverstein and Rudy Giuliani helped murder all the passengers?  Which one painted the letter "C" on the side of the bomb?
> 
> You know, I'm beginning to believe your posts.  They are starting to make more and more sense to me.
> 
> In fact, I believe I found a connection between the Pentagon bombing and Ruby Ridge.  I'll PM you the details!
> 
> GOOD JOB, TERRAL!  You are da man!
Click to expand...


And Blackstone too!

I hadn't heard that one before.  I know Blackstone pretty well.  If I get a chance to ask Pete Peterson and Steve Schwarzman, I'll let them know that Terrel is onto them!


----------



## xotoxi

Toro said:


> And Blackstone too!
> 
> I hadn't heard that one before.  I know Blackstone pretty well.  If I get a chance to ask Pete Peterson and Steve Schwarzman, I'll let them know that Terrel is onto them!



They probably already know.  Otherwise, why would Terral have said:



> Hey el Toro, guess who is next?



Watch you back, man!


----------



## Toro

xotoxi said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Blackstone too!
> 
> I hadn't heard that one before.  I know Blackstone pretty well.  If I get a chance to ask Pete Peterson and Steve Schwarzman, I'll let them know that Terrel is onto them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably already know.  Otherwise, why would Terral have said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey el Toro, guess who is next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watch you back, man!
Click to expand...


If I stop posting here within the next few days, you'll know what happened!


----------



## xotoxi

Toro said:


> If I stop posting here within the next few days, you'll know what happened!



I'll be sure to alert Terral that you are missing so that he can blog about it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Terral said:


> Hi Xotoxi with Toro and Dave mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was this "radio operator" and do you have a copy of his interview where he describes his "panic attack"?
> 
> If you have this interview, then I will believe you 100%.
> 
> If not then I challenge you to prove that your OP is *RIGHT*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive, but I am not here to convince Xotoxi, Toro, nor DiamondDave of anything. The 911Truth has been presented *for the benefit of the unbiased third-party reader* (my Intro Post) yet to be DUPED cuckoo by Loyal Bushie LIES. There is no serious rebuttal to my OP explanation anywhere on this thread, except in some deluded minds . . .
> 
> If anybody raises an argument that even remotely appears to challenge one thing in the Opening Post, then perhaps we will have something to debate. Until then, you guys can fill this thread up with whining and crying if that makes you happy . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


In other words you are free to create from whole cloth any story you want, with NO evidence, no facts and no proof that what you say is true, while ignoring actual evidence, actual proof and actual facts. I had your number from your first post. Keep making ignorant statements like this so the "undecided" can see how you actually operate.


----------



## Terral

Hi Xotoxi:



xotoxi said:


> Good website explaining and refuting all of Terral's ridiculous claims
> 
> 9/11: A Boeing 757 Struck the Pentagon, page 1



Which claims? :0) The biggest problem we have around here is *nobody on the Official Cover Story side* with sufficient debating skills to give my Pentagon Explanations a go from the other side of the table. These guys are limited to sending me one and two-liner drivel with perhaps a link. I have many posts on *Catherder&#8217;s Official Cover Story Thread *starting on *Page 187* (here = posted on 13-9-2006 @ 02:35 PM and reply posted on 13-9-2006 @ 05:53 PM) if anybody is interested.  I continue offering up more evidence against the OP hypothesis on *Page #188* (here = reply posted on 16-9-2006 @ 09:36 AM = long three-part reply) than all of my debating opponents on this current thread combined, but do you think Catherder took it upon himself to answer a single one of my posts against his nonsense? No.  

Another Pentagon thread we had going at that time is the* &#8220;No Plane Hit Pentagon. . . Don&#8217;t Believe Them&#8221;* where I begin writing on Page 4 to Catherder (here) and killed the thread with a ten-point post that also received no reply. Here is the funny thing about *Above Top Secret.com*: I started just one thread saying that the Pentagon was struck by *a missile* (here) and the powers-that-be there banned me. :0) If you look at Page 1 of the debate, then nobody even wrote on the topic from 9/23/2006 until I finally made the second post on 9/28/2006, because my proposal was about to move from Page 1. This is a common theme with* other pretender 911Truth Boards* too like Loose Change where this *9:32 AM First Explosion thread* (here) went to the archives without a single reply like this one (here) had only 4 little love notes and these retards banned me the very same way. At the same time, Killtown deleted *my &#8216;missile&#8217; thread *(explained here) over at 911Movement.org where I have been sitting in the Purgatory Sandbox since November 1, 2007. :0) And if that is not adding insult to injury, then Painter (Michael Anderson at PilotsForTruth) banned me (rather than Aldo = CIT retard) shortly after this exchange on the very same topic (here). The common denominators are* &#8220;missile attack&#8221;* at *&#8220;9:32 AM&#8221;* and *&#8220;jet attack&#8221;* at *&#8220;9:36 AM&#8221;* in a definite *&#8220;inside job&#8221;* that some pretender-911Truthers want to sweep under the rug. This is what Painter said, before moving my work to his sub-forum:

Posted Sep 29 2007, 04:31 PM



> Painter/Michael Anderson >> I'm moving this thread to alt theories because CIT says there is 'no (credible) evidence' to support the missile theory.
> 
> NOTE THE POSTING RULES PINNED IN THIS FORUM: NO PERSONAL ATTACKS> NONE! If you can't keep it civil, DO NOT POST IN THIS FORUM.



Aldo is swearing like a sailor and breaking all the rules, but Painter's CIT buddies say there is no credible evidence (heh) to support the missile theory (what a joke). Painter was also a member over at the *Loose Change Board* where he is backed into the corner on this thread (here)  beginning on Page 2 (here).  BTW, what I would like to see from even one US Message Board member is just one &#8216;line-by-line&#8217; rebuttal of my OP like Painter receives in that post, instead of the one-liner stupidity. The short of a long story is that Painter was caught using *&#8216;planted&#8217; Flight Data Recorder evidence* to support his Opening Post hypothesis in what *he confessed &#8216;was&#8217; an inside job*. When these jokers run out of arguments and begin to appear like fools and utter idiots, they take it upon themselves to ban people and stuff socks in their mouths and anything but *support &#8216;their bogus claims&#8217; in a real debate*. 

You guys that think posting links to run away is making a case for anything (heh) are even more delusional than many think. BTW, the reason that my Intro Post has all of those links (here) is because DoD Ops running these Boards oftentimes ban/suspend/gag me before my OP explanations can even be posted and at least those really seeking &#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth can glean something by searching through those links. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Dave with Xotoxi mentioned:



DiamondDave said:


> This is exactly why when I admin'd the last board I was on... that these people were INSTANTLY banned... and upon return with a different username, we banned the static IP or sometimes even the entire IP block to prevent their return.



What is the problem Dave? :0) Do you really think that registered members who see things differently than Dave should be banned? That is perhaps the most un-American thing I have ever heard! You give yours &#8216;and&#8217; I give mine &#8216;and&#8217; everyone can decide for themselves. If that is not good enough, then try adopting a 911Truth explanation* that &#8216;does&#8217; begin to match THE EVIDENCE*. 



DiamondDave said:


> They are delusional, disruptive, and in this for nothing more than attention.. that is except for the ones who are truly mentally ill.... and it's hard to tell on a case by case basis of internet postings, which 'truffer' troll is what type


 
Listen to Dave! He comes to my Pentagon Thread in this *&#8220;Conspiracies Forum&#8221;* and acts out using one and two-liner STUPIDITY and wants to assign *his &#8216;disruptive&#8217; tag* to somebody else! Do you guys like history? They say history has a way of repeating itself, so let&#8217;s review the situation and see if Dave here has three little witnesses pointing directly back at him! Shall we? :0)

Here is Dave&#8217;s first post in this Pentagon discussion:

Post #103



DiamondDave said:


> It's a shame an asshole like you is alive while these innocent people died in the most horrid terrorist attack our country ever had...
> 
> disgusting and worthless piece of shit



Holy cows! Nice contribution to the deliberation process. Do you kiss yo momma with that mouth? Here is Xotozi&#8217;s reply BTW:

Post #104



xotoxi said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame an asshole like you is alive while these innocent people died in the most horrid terrorist attack our country ever had...
> 
> disgusting and worthless piece of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a vat of warm diarrhea, Terral's point of view is unpalatable and tastes like shit.
Click to expand...


Let us remember that Dave&#8217;s original hypothesis is that, *&#8220;They are delusional, disruptive, and in this for nothing more than attention..&#8221;*  Okay, so here is Dave&#8217;s next prize post that explains how AA77 crashed into the Pentagon:

Post #107



DiamondDave said:


> Do you ever stop doing this??



Yes. Somebody is &#8216;acting out&#8217; and trying everything to be &#8216;disruptive,&#8217; but that somebody is Dave and his chat-monkey cohort! :0) Here is Dave&#8217;s next offering against the OP of this thread:

Post #109



DiamondDave said:


> You have not proven a goddamn thing... the science and the actual experts are UNANIMOUSLY against you and your ilk..
> 
> prove one goddamn thing on your little conspiracy theories and get back to us...
> 
> We'll be waiting a LONG time
> 
> I have posted the debunking material... you have posted no facts at all..
> jump off a bridge onto a highway... you'll do the world a favor



Now Dave has posted &#8216;the debunking material&#8217; (heh) like pasting his drivel on this thread means ANYTHING. Where is Dave&#8217;s picture of AA77 crashed at the Pentagon and why is he missing 100-tons of evidence? :0) Here is Dave&#8217;s next contribution to his disruption:

Post #117



DiamondDave said:


> This fucker is delusional...
> 
> He has been presented with the proof against his claims... and has offered ZERO proof to his claims.. and has the audacity to try and bash others and proclaim his rants as proof...
> 
> seriously.. this person needs to seek help for their mental health



Holy . . . cows! Where is Dave&#8217;s case for ANYTHING? Dave is throwing a ton of &#8216;delusional&#8217; dust into the air and bashing anything that moves and proclaiming his rants as proof! This is hilarious! And that is everything that Dave has contributed to this Pentagon debate up to this current reply I am now answering in Post #125. 

Anyone can see that I have presented more evidence to support my OP Pentagon explanation than you can find in all of Dave&#8217;s posts combined BY FAR. And yet, this guy wants to characterize &#8216;me&#8217; as delusional for saying that no 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this standing E-ring wall:






Okay hotshot, so show us exactly where your 100-ton Jetliner crashed here going 530 miles per cotton-picking hour! :0) Now everyone here can decide who is jumping up and down causing deliberate &#8216;disruption,&#8217; when Dave has NO CASE for anything at all . . . 

PS. Since these cartoon characters want to attack 'my person' rather than 'my Pentagon explanations,' then click on my *"Pressure-Sheath Technology"* link in the Signature below (here) and read about the remote-control surgery methods and devices that I invented back in 1993 and 1994. Then decide if my work is from someone 'delusional' or simply from a guy with ideas a little bit before his time. :0) 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Xotoxi:



xotoxi said:


> k2skier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...just that a 757 didn't hit the Pentagon, from the impact hole...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a hollow object made out of a relatively thin layer of metal hits 18 inch concrete at high speeds, do you suppose that much of that metal becomes compressed into a more solid core of metal...say...18 feet 3 inches in diameter?
Click to expand...


Stop asking silly questions and simply* show us your picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE*. You are saying that a real 100-ton Jetliner (like this) crashed into the Pentagon (like this) going *530 miles per hour!* And yet, you come out here and TALK without showing us YOUR EVIDENCE for a real 100-ton Jetliner crashing ANYWHERE. 



xotoxi said:


> And, BTW, how wide is 757 anyway?  Maybe about 18 feet 3 inches?



This is the kind of* &#8216;disruptive&#8217; nonsense* that Dave was just talking about above. The Boeing 757-200 Jetliner that &#8216;you say&#8217; crashed into the Pentagon is about 125 feet wide &#8216;and&#8217; (this is the fun part), the Official Story says the Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon at *a 45-degree angle* from the south like this:






We can look at the *actual damage schematic* (here) to see that first-floor column #9 and #10 are still standing; even if damaged! Note that Column #9 is leaning back in our direction, because the demo charges (My Pentagon Timeline = 9:42 AM to 10:15 AM) originated from *&#8216;inside&#8217; the Pentagon*. Looking at our picture above: We can see that the Column 10 location is the place where *the port-side* (left-side) *6-ton Rolls-Royce Engine* should have impacted the E-ring wall going 530 miles per hour. When you turn the 125-feet wide 100-ton Jetliner 45-degrees (as shown), then the impact hole (like this = note the wingtips) should have extended over to Column Line (CL) 5 and those windows (between CL-5 and CL-8) remained in their frames (left-side pic). Since Columns 9 and 10 are still intact, then *the actual impact hole &#8216;on the first floor&#8217; extends only 39 feet* from the *CL-14 centerline* of supposed impact (CL-14 to CL-10 minus the 21-inches for the two columns = half of CL-10 and CL-14). 

The evidence says that no 100-ton Jetliner crashed here, because this damage was done by *a missile attack at 9:31:39 AM* &#8216;and&#8217; *an attack by a much smaller Jet at 9:36:27 AM*; just like the OP says.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Xotoxi:



xotoxi said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> We agree. The *9:31:39 AM flying object* was definitely the size (20 inch diameter) of a *missile*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral, How far away from the impact was the CCTV camera?
Click to expand...


The distance between the two CCTV cameras and the approaching missile is irrelevant to doing the math and calculating the missile diameter, because we are dealing with *the &#8216;ratios&#8217; of the missile diameter* and *the &#8216;clearance underneath&#8217;* from this picture (on right). 

The *missile &#8216;diameter&#8217;* and the *&#8216;clearance underneath&#8217;* have *&#8216;proportions&#8217; determined by their &#8216;relationships&#8217;* (1/2 X + 2.5X = 5 feet). We found the* &#8220;5 feet&#8221; height elevation* by determining *a &#8216;straight line&#8217; can be drawn* from the* center of this camera lens* through the *right-hand column top* (here) and *our missile nose* and a *reference point just 5-feet above the horizon* in the distance:






The *Five-feet Horizontal X-Axis Plane* extends from *the camera lens elevations* straight across the page to terminate *five feet above the horizon*, because the original cameras were positioned perpendicular to the ground giving us *a perfect 90-degree angle*. Camera #2 is actually a few inches lower than Camera #1, but we know these events are taking place *in &#8216;both&#8217; cameras at the same &#8216;time&#8217; *and the observational portion of the solution used only Camera 1 to determine *the height elevation* in the first place. The short of a long explanation (explained here in more detail) is that *four points on the same horizontal line all share the same exact &#8220;elevation,&#8221;* which means *the centerline of our missile nose* is flying just *five feet off the ground*. Since *the ratios between the missile &#8216;diameter&#8217; and the &#8216;clearance underneath&#8217;* are *.5X* (half the missile diameter) to *2.5X* (clearance underneath), then the diameter is very near *20 inches* and the distance between the CCTV camera and the missile is very much irrelevant to the process. Period. 

Since *we &#8216;can&#8217; see the missile very clearly*, then the DoD CCTV system is adequate for carrying out these exercises for determining the missile diameter.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Dive:



DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> We agree. The *9:31:39 AM flying object* was definitely the size (20 inch diameter) of a *missile*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral, How far away from the impact was the CCTV camera?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw, distance and depth of field mean nothing to these assholes
Click to expand...


Again: The distance between the CCTV camera and the flying object changes nothing about *the ratio* between *the missile diameter* and *the clearance underneath.* Here is the diagram again:






Now look down into the clip inside the blackboard and note *the clearance underneath* in comparison to *the missile diameter*. Which is greater? :0) That clip (again) was taken from this Camera #2 picture (here) where *you can see* the missile on approach very clearly. The distance between the CCTV camera and the missile only become important when you cannot see the flying object, because that distance is simply too great.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi K2skier:



k2skier said:


> I was wrong, I based my opinion on shows I've seen. He said that a highly trained and very talented pilot could easily hit an X mark on an object, (were not talking about air speed accuracy, wings level...) even going that fast and that low. He also said the faster you fly the more control you have.



I do believe you are mistaken! First of all, the radar data (see Steve Koeppel&#8217;s analysis here) says that AA77 descended from high altitude to just a few feet above the ground very quickly like this:






The man had to reduce his airspeed calculations, because *&#8220;I doubt the airplane would have sufficient power and structural integrity to fly at 500 knots at low altitude.&#8221;* He also stipulates that, *&#8220;Unless the pilot had a lot of experience flying large airplanes at high speeds low to the ground, he would have avoided making  a steep bank . . .&#8221;*. The painted-up DoD Flying BOMB made this descent and attack run effortlessly, because the military jet was &#8216;remote-controlled&#8217; and carried no human pilot at all. :0) 



k2skier said:


> I'm just shocked on the lack of damage to the Pentagon and grass in front.



Now you are talking about *&#8220;High Pressure Vortices&#8221;* and *&#8220;Ground Effect&#8221;* . . .  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKhBzAh_eeA]4:19/6:12 from Expert&#8217;s Video[/ame]

Listen to Russ Wittenburg&#8217;s expert pilot testimony (5:18/6:12) and he tells you the real story . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


>



Is this the flight path that your "bomb" took?

Because that flight path sure looks like the "bomb" hit the Pentagon on the first pass.



Or maybe you are buying into this:



> but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the Flyover Plane,



I suppose it depends on the day, right Terrabl?


----------



## Terral

Hi Xotoxi:



xotoxi said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the flight path that your "bomb" took?
> 
> Because that flight path sure looks like the "bomb" hit the Pentagon on the first pass.
Click to expand...


No. The radio-controlled DoD Jet released the missile (like this) during the attack run, because the intention was for *&#8216;both&#8217; the Jet and missile* to strike the Pentagon at *very near the same time at 9:31:39 AM*. This means the missile was launched first allowing the DoD Jet to lead the way, until *the missile went &#8216;hypersonic&#8217; *to make up the distance in the final few seconds. 

The bad guys failed to realize that the missile would create a very large *&#8216;bow shockwave&#8217;* (pic = Wiki = the basics) that not only took down some of the five light poles (this path), but also uprooted Pole #1 and disrupted the flight path of the Jet itself. Therefore, the missile did impact the Column Line (CL) 14 location perfectly, but the Light Pole Debacle caused the Jet to lose altitude; until the operator pulled back on the joystick to send the DoD Jet over the E-ring wall. Steve Koeppel&#8217;s analysis pertains only to the DoD Jet on approach to the Pentagon on the &#8216;first trip&#8217; without any consideration at all for the 4 minutes and 48 seconds used for the wide northerly turn allowing the Jet to impact the same location.



xotoxi said:


> Or maybe you are buying into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the &#8220;Flyover Plane,&#8221;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose it depends on the day, right Terrabl?
Click to expand...


The day? The day is 9/11 and the place is the Pentagon that was attacked at exactly *9:31:39 AM* (missile strike = top pic) and again at exactly *9:36:27 AM* (Jet strike), just like you see in the OP of this thread. The *C-130 pilot* (Steve O'Brien link) saw the painted-up DoD BOMB making the wide turn during the 4 minutes and 48 seconds that elapsed between the 'two' attacks.

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> Hi Xotoxi:
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the flight path that your "bomb" took?
> 
> Because that flight path sure looks like the "bomb" hit the Pentagon on the first pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. The radio-controlled DoD Jet released the missile (like this) during the attack run, because the intention was for *both the Jet and missile* to strike the Pentagon at *very near the same time at 9:31:39 AM*. This means the missile was launched first allowing the DoD Jet to lead the way, until *the missile went hypersonic *to make up the distance in the final few seconds.
> 
> The bad guys failed to realize that the missile would create a very large *bow shockwave* (pic = Wiki = the basics) that not only took down some of the five light poles (this path), but also uprooted Pole #1 and disrupted the flight path of the Jet itself. Therefore, the missile did impact the Column Line (CL) 14 location perfectly, but the Light Pole Debacle caused the Jet to lose altitude; until the operator pulled back on the joystick to send the DoD Jet over the E-ring wall. Steve Koeppels analysis pertains only to the DoD Jet on approach to the Pentagon on the first trip without any consideration at all for the 4 minutes and 48 seconds used for the wide northerly turn allowing the Jet to impact the same location.
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe you are buying into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the Flyover Plane,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I suppose it depends on the day, right Terrabl?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The day? The day is 9/11 and the place is the Pentagon that was attacked at exactly *9:31:39 AM* (missile strike = top pic) and again at exactly *9:36:27 AM* (Jet strike), just like you see in the OP of this thread. The *C-130 pilot* (Steve O'Brien link) saw the painted-up DoD BOMB making the wide turn during that 4 minutes and 48 seconds that elapsed between the 'two' attacks.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

elvis3577 said:


> i can say I don't like being called a 9/11 apologist simply because I don't believe in some crackpot theory.



sure you do,you swallow crackpot theorys like the 9/11 commission report and that odwald killed kennedy ALL the time.but again thats not surprising to me since i have yet to ever meet an elvis worshipper who wasnt an idiot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

DiamondDave said:


> Do you ever stop doing this??



you need to look in the mirror when asking that question.Like Sealybobo proved,we have a hard time believeing liars like Rove or liars like you who defend liars.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Hi TO
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay hotshot, so start explaining! :0) The 911Truth is that the Retrofitted DoD Jet went *BOOM* against the E-ring wall at *9:36:27 AM* (lower pic) to leave this debris scattered EVERYWHERE, which has *NOTHING* to do with any real 100-ton Jetliner crashing anywhere near the Pentagon. You have been *DUPED* by Senor Bushie, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and the Inside-job Bad Guys . . . :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, instead of some bizarre, implausible conspiracy theory, an American Airlines Boeing 757 hit the wall.
> 
> In the BBC video refuting the strange 9/11 conspiracy theories, academics reconstructed the crash using computer simulation and concluded, indeed, a Boeing 757 most likely did cause the crash.  Of course, the professors, after releasing their conclusions, were set upon by the foiler crowd, being viscerally accused of involvement in the plot, and all the usual nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course the Inside-job Bad Guys painted up &#8216;their&#8217; Retrofitted DoD BOMB using AA lettering, because they wanted you to think a real Boeing 757 crashed into the Pentagon. And look! Their scam worked on *DUPES* like you. :0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> Or it really _was_ an American Airline.
> 
> But its just easier for foilers to believe an enormously complicated conspiracy by evil neocons.
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. People inputting data are never wrong.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that's right!  It was a hologram!  And look! It's on youtube!
> 
> [youtube]WXS3o7Y0lK8[/youtube]
> 
> It must be true.
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot.  I have been one of the most vocal critics of the Bush administration on this board.  Don't make assumptions about my political affiliations.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  My job is to refute your assertions.
> 
> 
> 
> They were booked.  This shows you how little you know about travel.  *All* flights are booked, even if they are canceled.  If they are canceled, then the passengers are put on other planes.
> 
> As for these "bots," the bots pick up the data _inputted by hand._  Somebody has to input the data into the flight computer.  The fact that it shows 0:00 does not mean with 100% certainty that the flight was canceled.
> 
> As you said
> 
> 
> 
> That's right.  Humans never make omissions when inputting data.  Its a well known fact!
> 
> Also, I inputted a flight I took a US Air flight on March 6, 2008 from Tallahassee FL to Charlotte NC.  Guess what?  It doesn't show up in the database!  It says there is no data.  And I was on the plane!
> 
> Check it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they did.
> 
> There would have had to have been over 100 murders, all pre-planned and carried out over a very short time period, say a day or so before the flight was to take off.  Otherwise, there would have been _some_ suspicious activity.  Over 100 people are killed within a day or two, surely someone who was associated with those people would have had some suspicion.  Yet, these people have all disappeared, without a trace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush and Rove and Cheney and Rumsfeld and Ashcroft and Raytheon and Blackstone and Peter Peterson (NYC Federal Reserve = story) and Larry Silverstein and Mayor Giuliani and the Justice Department (my WTC-7 thread) and all of their Inside-job cohorts murdered them in cold blood. Hey el Toro, guess who is next? :0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have zero, zip, nada on any of this.  It is just baseless accusations.
> 
> No surprise there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the deal facing *all Loyal Bushie DUPES*: The same people who planned and carried out these Inside-job 9/11 attacks are also orchestrating the current *U.S./Global Economic Implosion* &#8216;and&#8217; there is still time (today) to backtrack and bring *the &#8216;real&#8217; Inside-job Bad Guys to justice*. However, your refusal to go back in time *to get 9/11 right* shall be the cause of *your own destruction* by *these same bad guys* telling Loyal Bushie and now Loyal Obama LIES on the television every cotton-picking day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, this says it all, doesn't it?  It just gets more and more bizarre.
> 
> The evil neocons are "orchestrating the economic implosion" says more to me about your whole mindset, and your gullibility regarding conspiracy theories.  When you invoke economic meltdowns, you have no idea nor knowledge what you are talking about.  I see no reason why anyone should trust your analytical abilities regarding 9/11 since you invoke a bizarre and laughable theory about the economy.
> 
> You have no credibility.
Click to expand...


This coming from a guy who ran off with his tail between his legs when I posted the proof for you how they were able to wire the buildings unnoticed to bring the towers down.you ignored it before but I'll post it for you again,not now though cause my break is over.


----------



## xotoxi

9/11 inside job said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can say I don't like being called a 9/11 apologist simply because I don't believe in some crackpot theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure you do,you swallow crackpot theorys like the 9/11 commission report and that odwald killed kennedy ALL the time.but again thats not surprising to me since i have yet to ever meet an elvis worshipper who wasnt an idiot.
Click to expand...



You don't believe that Oswald killed Kennedy?


----------



## xotoxi

> On the morning of Sept. 11, 2001, just minutes before learning of the terrorist attacks on America, Democratic strategist James Carville was hoping for President Bush to fail, telling a group of Washington reporters: "I certainly hope he doesn't succeed."





*JAMES CARVILLE* IS TERRAL'S ROGUE ELEMENT!!!

He _knew _what was going to happen!

Terral, I owe you an apology...you were right all along.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

xotoxi said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i can say I don't like being called a 9/11 apologist simply because I don't believe in some crackpot theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure you do,you swallow crackpot theorys like the 9/11 commission report and that odwald killed kennedy ALL the time.but again thats not surprising to me since i have yet to ever meet an elvis worshipper who wasnt an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You don't believe that Oswald killed Kennedy?
Click to expand...


Your as big of  an idiot as elvis worshipper and divecon and the other 9/11 apologists here so its not surprising you believe in  that other fairy tale, the warren commission that oswald killed kennedy.theres never been a shread of evidence "despite what you want to believe" that ever proved it,however theres been MOUNTAINS of evidence just like there is in  in 9/11, that elements in the CIA/INDUSTRIAL COMPLEX that Eisenhower warned the american people about in his farewell address to be aware of,that they were behind it all.Guess your not aware that Allen Dulles the CIA director that kennedy FIRED after the bay of pigs dissater,was the main oversear in that fairy tale warren commission report? thats like asking the fox to guard the henhouse,same with 9/11.Having BUSH appoint people to investigate the case,is like asking a robber you watched rob a bank, guard your money for you.you know it, I know it,only your  just in serious denial.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here it is again for you Toro,the thread I posted where you then ran off with your tail between your legs that you and your 9/11 frady cats never bothered to address since you all knew you couldnt counter it.

Quote: Originally Posted by 9/11 inside job  
Toro,you brought up a good point on this thread not too long ago I wanted to address even further than I did before.You mentioned that if explosives were used,then it would not have gone unnoticed by people in the buildings cause they would have to wire the buildings.good point but as i said before,Marvin Bush was the head of the security towers for the towers in the prior months before 9/11.so was Bush jr's cousin-Wirt Walker.Because of that,they were able to keep the coworkers from seeing what they were really doing.They brought in dumpsters all the time with the explosives hidden in them obviously.we know they brought dumpsters in the towers prior to 9/11 cause many workers saw them and saw construction workers coming in and out of the towers.

As I said before,they weren't real construction workers though.They were CIA operatives disguised as construction workers.again BUSH SR was the former director of that evil organization the CIA back in the 70's.His son was running the country and his brother was in charge of the security for the towers.Havent you ever been to a construction site before and seen where they have fences and signs that say-hard hat area,keep out? and dont allow anybody other than the construction workers to enter in there?I have.I have worked before in temp jobs doing construction before.I saw it quite a few times while doing that kind of work. well thats what was going on then.They had service elevators that only the construction workers-CIA plants,could use to get to these floors and wire them.the workers said that they heard a lot of unusual constuction work going on and the elevaters THEY used,would not allow them to stop and enter on certain floors.they had no access to them.

They didnt use regular elevators so thats how the workers there didnt know what was going on.They didnt know that Marvin Bush was a criminal or his cousin.They just thought they were real construction workers working there doing what they told them they were OFFICIALLY doing which was putting in new floor panels.they were told that and thats what they just assumed.They couldnt just go in there and look at what was going on,they call security on you for that if you do something like that.you know that.Obviously your in denial here and never watched any of those canada wants the truth videos that I postred countless numbers ot times here cause if you had,you would have seen that video where those workers there that survived,talked about seeing them bring in dumpsters and hearing loud construction work going on in the floors above them and hearing a dumpster being moved around on the floors above them.as far as them doing the unprecedented thing of saying there was a power outage that weekend,well they obviously didnt get all that work done in just one weekend,it took them a few months obviously.

Now this IS a theory of why they had the power outage happen that weekend "which never had happened there before." according to some workers who had been there 20 plus years,my theory for why they had it was they just wanted to get the CIA plants to take a quick scan of the towers and make sure the explosives were all set where they had to be and everything was ready to go.unti a new investigation is opened up,thats all we can do is speculate about that.but like i said,anybody who has a brain who watches those canada wants the truth videos can see the evidence is overwhelming explosives brought the towers down.
THATS how they did it without people noticing to answer your question.Now that THAT has been cleared up,that supposedly debunking 9/11 conspiracy link you posted and others like that, that the 9/11 apologists here blindly worship as the truth cause their in denial, are disinformation sites with disinformation,lies and propaganda.

if you want to find out the REAL truth,watch these 47 videos here.they debunk those two fairy tales the 9/11 coverup commission report and the NIST report.everytime I ask people to watch them and debunk them,they never do watch them.This is how i can tell if someone is REALLY interested in the truth or is in complete denial and wants to keep their head buried in the sand by listening to the lies and propaganda of the corporate controlled media and the government.anybody who watches these 47 videos and STILL defends the official version of the 9/11 commission report,is either an idiot moron like divecon and godboy, or they didnt watch them.I have posted it countless numbers of times here but the 9/11 apologists never watch them because they know its the truth and the truth scares them so they wont attempt to debunk them.here they are if you want to learn the TRUTH.
Canada 9/11 Truth - Videos 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Toro

9/11 inside job said:


> This coming from a guy who ran off with his tail between his legs when I posted the proof for you how they were able to wire the buildings unnoticed to bring the towers down.you ignored it before but I'll post it for you again,not now though cause my break is over.



I ignored it because it was a bizarre, unsubstantiated theory and I had become bored with you.

These theories get more and more ridiculous.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a guy who ran off with his tail between his legs when I posted the proof for you how they were able to wire the buildings unnoticed to bring the towers down.you ignored it before but I'll post it for you again,not now though cause my break is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ignored it because it was a bizarre, unsubstantiated theory and I had become bored with you.
> 
> These theories get more and more ridiculous.
Click to expand...


as usual,you just come back with pathetic comebacks like this instead of trying to address it since you know your defeated.thats how you always reply when I challenge you frady cats to debunk those videos.just because you cant counter facts doesnt mean these are theories.


----------



## Toro

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a guy who ran off with his tail between his legs when I posted the proof for you how they were able to wire the buildings unnoticed to bring the towers down.you ignored it before but I'll post it for you again,not now though cause my break is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ignored it because it was a bizarre, unsubstantiated theory and I had become bored with you.
> 
> These theories get more and more ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as usual,you just come back with pathetic comebacks like this instead of trying to address it since you know your defeated.thats how you always reply when I challenge you frady cats to debunk those videos.just because you cant counter facts doesnt mean these are theories.
Click to expand...


You haven't provided any facts on how the buildings were wired.  You provided a bizarre theory.  I see no reason to address bizarre and unsubstantiated theories.

Conspiracy theorists will believe pretty much any conspiracy theory that comes down the pike.  That is a sign of a weak mind, not a skeptical one.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from a guy who ran off with his tail between his legs when I posted the proof for you how they were able to wire the buildings unnoticed to bring the towers down.you ignored it before but I'll post it for you again,not now though cause my break is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ignored it because it was a bizarre, unsubstantiated theory and I had become bored with you.
> 
> These theories get more and more ridiculous.
Click to expand...

ever notice how these guys buy into just about every, if not every, nutty conspiracy there is?


it must be either a hormonal or vitamin deficiency


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ignored it because it was a bizarre, unsubstantiated theory and I had become bored with you.
> 
> These theories get more and more ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as usual,you just come back with pathetic comebacks like this instead of trying to address it since you know your defeated.thats how you always reply when I challenge you frady cats to debunk those videos.just because you cant counter facts doesnt mean these are theories.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't provided any facts on how the buildings were wired.  You provided a bizarre theory.  I see no reason to address bizarre and unsubstantiated theories.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists will believe pretty much any conspiracy theory that comes down the pike.  That is a sign of a weak mind, not a skeptical one.
Click to expand...

i saw no facts on that either
that nut is lying, as usual


----------



## xotoxi

9/11 inside job said:


> Your as big of  an idiot as elvis worshipper and divecon and the other 9/11 apologists here...



...as well as another 300,000,000 United States residents.

I'd rather be an idiot in good company then to be a delusional psychotic like you.


----------



## xotoxi

9/11 inside job said:


> Guess your not aware that Allen Dulles the CIA director that kennedy FIRED after the bay of pigs dissater,was the main oversear in that fairy tale warren commission report?



Think about this for a second...


Allen Dulles is fired by Kennedy.

Kennedy is killed.

Allen Dulles oversees the Warren Commission

What motive would Allen Dulles have to falsify the Warren Commission report?  

Did he want to teach Kennedy a lesson by proving that there was only one assassin?  

Well he sure showed him!

I guess the only motive that Dulles would have to falsify information would be...THAT HE WAS INVOLVED IN THE ASSASSINATION!

OOOH!  I assume that's the theory that you buy into.


----------



## Terral

Hi DiveCon with Xotoxi, Dave and 9/11 Inside Job mentioned:



DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that was caused by the nose landing gear
> not the nost of the actual plane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it looks like a pretty large hunk of fuselage lying there on the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes, but it is believed that the heavy landing gear was what caused the wall to break
> the momentum and enertia of it
Click to expand...


911 Inside Job says you guys are 9/11 apologists, but the more accurate characterization is *9/11 Loyal Bushie DUPES* cuckoo. I have debated my share of DoD field ops (Killtown is one example) on all of these related 9/11 Inside Jobs, but they would at least haul out some pictures of their own and try to mislead somebody into believing *Senor Bushie&#8217;s Cover Story LIE*. You guys (Dive, Xotoxi, Dave) simply come onto my threads to *TALK* and make stupid unsupported claims that have *a zero probability* of having one thing to do with 911Truth reality. These guys are here to derail the Topic and to throw as much smoke into the air as possible to justify *their own unbelievable nonsense* in order to create the next generation of *Loyal Bushie DUPES* just like themselves. I can hardly believe that anybody is TALKING about *&#8216;the nose landing gear,&#8217;* as if the *indestructible landing gear* (pic) can somehow be separated from the remaining 100-ton Jetliner! In fact, the landing gear has NOTHING to do with anything, because nobody was LANDING any cotton-picking Jetliner anyway! :0) 






The 911Truth is that* &#8216;ALL&#8217; of the AA77 components must be accounted for* in *&#8216;ANY&#8217; Official Cover Story Explanation!* 

Say that to yourself three times very slowly and perhaps some aspect of *&#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth *will begin to sink in. You cannot even see the indestructible landing gear in the above Boeing 757-200 schematic diagram, because they are hidden by *the massive 60-ton aluminum/titanium frame!* The diameter of those *massive Rolls-Royce engines* (pic) is about 9 feet and if you actually click on the pic, then you see there is no such thing as any *&#8216;nose&#8217; *of the multi-wheeled landing gear assemblies extending down from the fuselage that would be retracted up into the crashing Jetliner anyway! Somebody tell me how *the nose of any landing gear* (heh) is going to strike the Pentagon going *530 miles per hour* &#8216;and&#8217; *these two massive 6-ton engines* (these suckers are MASSIVE) are not going to exit *the C-ring wall just 220 feet away* from the E-ring wall??!! :0) Remember that your 100-ton Jetliner is *155-feet long* and the massive tail section (like this) stands over *four stories tall* while sitting on the cotton-picking tarmac!! If you go through *&#8216;ALL&#8217; of the Boeing 757-200 components from the schematic above*, then you will count about 200 seats (pic) that were never found at the Pentagon; along with everything else you see making up a real 100-ton Jetliner. 



DiveCon said:


> as well as everything else in the way that got pushed
> while some of the thing inside the building would slow it down, the momentum of it would move some of that stuff along with it
> thus it could have been a virtual wall of office products and air plane parts



You have got to be kidding! :0) The only people here to be convinced by this kind of absolute BULL are *DUPES* just like these cartoon characters without even a single clue as to what they are even talking about! The landing gear is connected to the 100-ton Jetliner frame (look!) and the frame is connected to *the massive wing sections* and the massive wing sections hold up *the massive 6-ton Rolls-Royce Engines* (pic) that *never exited the C-ring wall*, because they *never entered the E-ring wall* in the first place:






Okay. So where did *the 100-ton Jetliner* (pic again) enter this standing E-ring wall going any *530 miles per hour?* :0) Oh, just the *nose of the landing gear* (heh) went through and the remainder of the 100-ton Jetliner vaporized into thin air without leaving a single clue! :0) No. The 911Truth is that the C-ring exit hole was created by *the third L-Pill explosion* that killed everybody in the *Defense Intelligence Agency Office*, after* the second L-Pill device* detonated inside the* Navy Operations Center* like this:






The *&#8220;Collapsed Area&#8221;* at the E-ring wall location is at the very bottom of the diagram and to your right. The *three L-Pill devices* exploded along the *45-degree angle line* (Fig 1) from your lower right to the upper-center of the diagram where the* Defense Intelligence Agency Office Area* is shaded in yellow where *the rear C-ring hole* is located. Here is what the three areas look like that suffered the devastating damage from* these three L-Pill* (Lethal Pill) *explosions*:






The first picture on your left shows how the solid concrete columns were blown away from the center of detonation taken in the area where the civilian bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts (story) were tracking down *the missing 2.3 Trillion Dollars* (story). They were purposely given desks and seats along* this 45-degree corridor of destruction* (pic) in the *green Army Area* between the outer E-ring wall and the front wall of the *Navy Operations Center*. For those of you following the *April Gallop/Dick Cheney Lawsuit case* (Rawstory.com = my blog), she was sitting over in the *green Army area* near *Column Line 6* near the outer E-ring wall to your lower left of *The Pentagon Victims diagram* above. She heard* &#8216;two&#8217; explosions *from the initial missile detonation and the *first L-Pill device* going off that caused these massive columns to be blow over in her direction where both April and her son suffered brain damage from the shockwave/concussion blast. 

The middle picture (man in hardhat holding measuring tape) was taken inside the *Navy Operations Center* where the inside-job bad guys murdered the *Navy Commanders *gathered to launch Navy Jets from aircraft carriers into the NYC/WTC theater (they never arrived). The WTC attacks were initiated *first* to give Navy Commanders* &#8216;time&#8217; to assemble* in this strategic area of the *Navy Operations Center*, so that everyone possible could be murdered along with the *bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts* tracking down *the missing 2.3 Trillion Dollars*. The second L-Pill device detonated just above that gaping hole in the *Navy Operations Center Concrete Slab* just milliseconds after the first L-Pill device detonated in the *Army section* along *the same 45-degree angle of destruction* that I refer to as the* Column Line 14* (CL-14) *Corridor Of Death* originating on the far side of the *Route 27 Cloverleaf* out on Washington Blvd (pic). All of these Pentagon components of destruction are on *the same 45-degree angle* on the straight line between *the far Route 27 cloverleaf* and the *rear C-ring exit hole* (pic again) that we are talking about right now. Why did the bad guys choose the 45-degree angle for their attack? That is really very simple: The columns inside the Pentagon are laid out like a checkerboard (pic) and the bad guys purposely positioned everyone tagged for 'murder' along this 45-degree angle to eliminate their chosen victims like bishop takes queen (pic). 

The final picture above shows *the C-ring exit hole from the inside* while standing *inside the Defense Intelligence Agency Office* where these guys want to say the *nose of the landing gear* (heh) created this perfectly round hole. :0) Of course, we are looking from *the 45-degree angle* that makes the hole appear perfectly round, but outside we can see this exit hole is actually an oval (pic). This is the very location where *the third and final L-Pill device* poked through the *Wedge One/Wedge Two cross wall* (pic = dotted line running up and down just left of &#8220;Hole in wall&#8221 to explode against *the rear C-ring masonry wall* and murder everyone in the *Defense Intelligence Agency Offices* &#8216;and&#8217; eliminate the people capable of blowing the cover on this Inside Job. In other words, the third L-Pill detonation was part of a carefully-planned strategy to cut off the heads of the *bookkeeper/accountant/budget analysts* (L-Pill #1), the *Navy Commanders planning to launch Navy Jets* (L-Pill #2) and *Defense Intelligence Agency Heads* (L-Pill #3) gathered in their offices to begin *the WTC/NYC response initiative* that *never happened*; because everyone was *murdered by the inside-job bad guys* still running around to this day. 

The people trying to say a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon are working every day to *run diversion for the REAL INSIDE-JOB BAD GUYS who murdered innocent Americans* &#8216;and&#8217; appropriated for themselves *10,000 dollars* for every man, woman, child and illegal alien foreign national running around loose in the USA. These people are either *DUPES without one clue*, OR they are purposely diverting attention AWAY from *the very inside-job bad guys* that are orchestrating the current *U.S. Economic Implosion* right before your very eyes on the Television every day. I am telling you *&#8216;the 911Truth&#8217;* that We The People are *running out of &#8216;time&#8217; to get 9/11 right* in order to *STOP these same bad guys* from destroying the USA as we know it along with your posterity. 

If We The People fail to backtrack and solve these related 9/11 Inside Jobs, then you deserve the coming destruction that is now on the horizon and about to be looking you square in the face. 

GL with that too,

Terral


----------



## dilloduck

I'll take the destruction over your BS anyday.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> You haven't provided any facts on how the buildings were wired.  You provided a bizarre theory.  I see no reason to address bizarre and unsubstantiated theories.
> 
> Conspiracy theorists will believe pretty much any conspiracy theory that comes down the pike.  That is a sign of a weak mind, not a skeptical one.



I cant help but laugh when you use the label conspiracy theorists when talking about 9/11That might work in a JFK debate when endorcing the governments "lone nut theory" but it doesnt work when talking about 9/11 because thats what 9/11 WAS a conspiracy.Even if you accept the 9/11 commissions report. so guess what? that makes you a conspiracy theorist.LOL.

As usual,you prove as always your in serious denial also.I have challenged you 9/11 apologists countless numbers of times to watch those 9/11 videos from the canada wants the truth site that I have posted the link to countless numbers of times and comment on what those videos showed and talked about -some of those videos show overwhelming evidence of explosions going off.footage that the corporate controlled media NEVER shows when they do specials such as the fairy tale the history channel presents that you worship as the truth.the only bizarre and unsubstantiated theories are the governments version of 9/11 that you have allowed them to brainwash you with.since all you ever do is put your tail between your legs and run off when I ask you to watch those 47 videos from the 9/11 canada wants the truth site and you never take the time to to wacth them and address them,Im done with you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

xotoxi said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your as big of  an idiot as elvis worshipper and divecon and the other 9/11 apologists here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...as well as another 300,000,000 United States residents.
> 
> I'd rather be an idiot in good company then to be a delusional psychotic like you.
Click to expand...


yeah many of those idiots think he is still alive as well,so your in good company with them on your 9/11 conspiracy theory of the governments..oh and just because your afraid of the truth-"you've proven that in spades by not watching those canada wants the truth videos I have posted too many times to remember," just because of that,doesnt mean I am a delusional psychotic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

xotoxi said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess your not aware that Allen Dulles the CIA director that kennedy FIRED after the bay of pigs dissater,was the main oversear in that fairy tale warren commission report?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think about this for a second...
> 
> 
> Allen Dulles is fired by Kennedy.
> 
> Kennedy is killed.
> 
> Allen Dulles oversees the Warren Commission
> 
> What motive would Allen Dulles have to falsify the Warren Commission report?
> 
> Did he want to teach Kennedy a lesson by proving that there was only one assassin?
> 
> Well he sure showed him!
> 
> I guess the only motive that Dulles would have to falsify information would be...THAT HE WAS INVOLVED IN THE ASSASSINATION!
> 
> OOOH!  I assume that's the theory that you buy into.
Click to expand...


Im not going to get into this with you on the 9/11 thread.All Im going to say is that the warren commission "just like the 9/11 commission report",is ALSO a fairy tale.Even the house select committe on assassinations, "ANOTHER government investigation done  in the 1970's"  concluded that the warren commission was wrong,THEY concluded that his death was the result of a probable conspiracy but unable to locate the other shooter.Funny that in ALL three investigations-the warren commission,the house select committe investigation,the 9/11 commission,that on all three occassions,one congresss member walked out in disgust cause they saw the investigaters had no intention of finding out the truth by ignoring evidence that did not fit their versions.

Hale Boggs of the warren commission resigned in disgust of them-He also  died in a mysterious plane crash later on after that,Gaston Fonzi of the house select committe on assassinations resigned,he wrote a book on it called THE LAST INVESTIGATION saying he resigned out of disgust cause they ignored evidence that did not fit their version as well and even said in the book that they ignored evidence that pointed towards government involvement. with 9/11,cant remember the guys name but one of them did the same thing.
After the bay of pigs dissater that Allen Dulles and the CIA lied to kennedy about -which is why kennedy fired Dulles,kennedy threatend  to get rid of the CIA.He threatened to splinter them into a thousand pieces and scatter them to the four winds. Those were his words he spoke to his aides.The CIA was not about to let that happen.The CIA -"the organization that uses the same methods the third reich does and operates the same way," THEIR still around,Kennedy isnt.kennedy wanted to completely withdraw from vietnam by 1965 and the CIA was not about to let that happen.It was all over the pentagan papers back then that kennedy wanted to withdraw from vietnam by 1965 it was no secret,everybody in the military knew it.

The CIA knew with LBJ in office,that he would give them their war they wanted for doing the favor of getting him elected.AGAIN,Dulles was the worst possible choice to head the investigation,AGAIN thats like asking the fox to guard the henhouse,dont pretend its not.Thats why Gerald Ford was rewarded the presidency of the united states for going along with the coverup.He served on the commission as well.I cant help but laugh my ass off that you believe a commission whos members were appointed by the PRESIDENT in both the warren commission case and in 9/11.LOL.Anybody who was objective would listen to the people that served on those commissions that resigned in disgust,not the people that went along with the coverup.duh. I could go on and on but seeing how your in denial and   afraid of the truth about conspiracys,no point in doing so.good bye.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 Debunked: Norman Mineta - No Stand Down Order ... Minetta tells 9/11 Commission Cheney knew exact flight path ...
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGI5BmNd7AE[/ame] 
Norman Mineta Confirms That Dick Cheney Ordered Stand Down on 9/11 ...

Here Norman Mineta is confessing before the 9/11 coverup commission that Cheney ordered that young officer to not shoot down the so called airliner you want to believe crashed into the pentagan and you apologists say Cheney is an innocent angel.I love it,you all kill me.LOl. I guess he was telling him the order still stands for him not to eat a sandwich now according to you alls logic right? LOL.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 Debunked: Norman Mineta - No Stand Down Order ... Minetta tells 9/11 Commission Cheney knew exact flight path ...
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGI5BmNd7AE
> Norman Mineta Confirms That Dick Cheney Ordered Stand Down on 9/11 ...
> 
> Here Norman Mineta is confessing before the 9/11 coverup commission that Cheney ordered that young officer to not shoot down the so called airliner you want to believe crashed into the pentagan and you apologists say Cheney is an innocent angel.I love it,you all kill me.LOl. I guess he was telling him the order still stands for him not to eat a sandwich now according to you alls logic right? LOL.


sorry, not good enough
it was already confirmed that he was mistaken


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Terral


 this is the ONLY part i'm interested in all the crap you posted
you guys are fucking delusional
but, where did that come from and the reason i ask is i want to look at the original source to find out what it REALLY means
cause i KNOW you are LYING


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> this is the ONLY part i'm interested in all the crap you posted
> you guys are fucking delusional
> but, where did that come from and the reason i ask is i want to look at the original source to find out what it REALLY means
> cause i KNOW you are LYING
Click to expand...


What are all those ovals?  Where is the key to the map?  Is there any image with better resolution?

I'm sure the "original" is on Terral's hard drive.


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> this is the ONLY part i'm interested in all the crap you posted
> you guys are fucking delusional
> but, where did that come from and the reason i ask is i want to look at the original source to find out what it REALLY means
> cause i KNOW you are LYING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are all those ovals?  Where is the key to the map?  Is there any image with better resolution?
> 
> I'm sure the "original" is on Terral's hard drive.
Click to expand...

good questions
i doubt terral has the answers
and the actual image name is pentagon_victims.jpg
it looks like it was on an official site at some point in time


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> good questions
> i doubt terral has the answers
> and the actual image name is pentagon_victims.jpg
> it looks like it was *on an official site at some point in time*



What site was that?

"www.terral.org"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

I guess based on the title, those ovals are Pentagon victims.


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> good questions
> i doubt terral has the answers
> and the actual image name is pentagon_victims.jpg
> it looks like it was *on an official site at some point in time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What site was that?
> 
> "www.terral.org"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I guess based on the title, those ovals are Pentagon victims.
Click to expand...

i'm guessing the yellow and red ovals are pentagon employee victims and the yellow and blue ovals are AA77 victims

OOPS
did terral provide proof that the passengers of AA77 were recovered at and INSIDE the pentagon?


----------



## xotoxi

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> good questions
> i doubt terral has the answers
> and the actual image name is pentagon_victims.jpg
> it looks like it was *on an official site at some point in time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What site was that?
> 
> "www.terral.org"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I guess based on the title, those ovals are Pentagon victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm guessing the yellow and red ovals are pentagon employee victims and the yellow and blue ovals are AA77 victims
> 
> OOPS
> did terral provide proof that the passengers of AA77 were recovered at and INSIDE the pentagon?
Click to expand...



I found the website.  I'm not sure it is the original location, but it provides some explanation of the map.

9-11 Research: Pentagon Victims



			
				From the above website said:
			
		

> Since there were five alleged hijackers of Flight 77, whom authorities did not identify since they lacked DNA samples from the families, that 184 identifications accounts for the 125 people killed inside the Pentagon, and the 54 people other than the hijackers on board the aricraft.



I'm curious as to how they fit 54 bodies into a *"DoD Retrofitted A-3 Flying BOMB"*.


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What site was that?
> 
> "www.terral.org"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I guess based on the title, those ovals are Pentagon victims.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm guessing the yellow and red ovals are pentagon employee victims and the yellow and blue ovals are AA77 victims
> 
> OOPS
> did terral provide proof that the passengers of AA77 were recovered at and INSIDE the pentagon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I found the website.  I'm not sure it is the original location, but it provides some explanation of the map.
> 
> 9-11 Research: Pentagon Victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above website said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since there were five alleged hijackers of Flight 77, whom authorities did not identify since they lacked DNA samples from the families, that 184 identifications accounts for the 125 people killed inside the Pentagon, and the 54 people other than the hijackers on board the aricraft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to how they fit 54 bodies into a *"DoD Retrofitted A-3 Flying BOMB"*.
Click to expand...

yup
amazing, isnt it


----------



## RetiredGySgt

DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm guessing the yellow and red ovals are pentagon employee victims and the yellow and blue ovals are AA77 victims
> 
> OOPS
> did terral provide proof that the passengers of AA77 were recovered at and INSIDE the pentagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the website.  I'm not sure it is the original location, but it provides some explanation of the map.
> 
> 9-11 Research: Pentagon Victims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the above website said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since there were five alleged hijackers of Flight 77, whom authorities did not identify since they lacked DNA samples from the families, that 184 identifications accounts for the 125 people killed inside the Pentagon, and the 54 people other than the hijackers on board the aricraft.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to how they fit 54 bodies into a *"DoD Retrofitted A-3 Flying BOMB"*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup
> amazing, isnt it
Click to expand...


No you boobs, they just put a piece of each body in , they didn't need the whole thing. They assassinated them, chopped them up and left pieces small enough to pack all 54 in the A-3 with all the explosives.

Did I mention they did this all in minutes, they managed to kidnap the people execute them, chop them up AND deliver parts to the secret base where the A-3 was all in a matter of what? Half an hour?

No NO, I know, they kidnapped the people and rushed them to the Pentagon where the INSIDE BADGUYS smuggled them in and left them to die where the A-3 would hit the building. Ya that sounds better.


----------



## xotoxi

RetiredGySgt said:


> Did I mention they did this all in minutes, they managed to kidnap the people execute them, chop them up AND deliver parts to the secret base where the A-3 was all in a matter of what? Half an hour?



Could you imagine if our government was this efficient and effective all the time?


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention they did this all in minutes, they managed to kidnap the people execute them, chop them up AND deliver parts to the secret base where the A-3 was all in a matter of what? Half an hour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you imagine if our government was this efficient and effective all the time?
Click to expand...

they cant even run an election properly
LOL


----------



## Terral

Hi 9/11 Inside Job:



9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 Debunked: Norman Mineta - No Stand Down Order ... Minetta tells 9/11 Commission Cheney knew exact flight path ...
> YouTube - Mineta and the secret orders of Cheney
> Norman Mineta Confirms That Dick Cheney Ordered Stand Down on 9/11 ...
> 
> Here Norman Mineta is confessing before the 9/11 cover-up commission that Cheney ordered that young officer to not shoot down the so called airliner.



Cheney&#8217;s &#8216;Stand Down Order&#8217; has much more to do with *turning off *Pentagon Defenses than *&#8216;not&#8217;* shooting down a Fantasy Jetliner. 

Cassiopaea.org



> Next problem: There are *five extremely sophisticated anti-missile batteries in place to protect the Pentagon from an airborne attack*. These anti-missile batteries operate automatically.


The Pentagon is the most *well-protected military installation on God&#8217;s Green Earth *and nobody can possibly *&#8216;attack&#8217; the Pentagon*, unless the people running the Pentagon *&#8216;want to be attacked.&#8217; *Period. Before continuing, mine is *a &#8220;Navy Family&#8221;* and my nephew is a Navy Journalist right now (link) like Barbara Honegger (famous paper) who I like to quote frequently in my 911Truth papers. My brother served on the *USS Iwo Jima* (pic a.k.a. Iwo Pig) during the late 1970&#8217;s and early 1980&#8217;s, and he was on board when military personnel installed the* &#8220;Phalanx Close-In Weapons System&#8221; *(link) characterized as, *&#8220;The same system installed at the Pentagon.&#8221;*

These systems include *&#8216;failsafe backup systems&#8217;* that kick in the moment any primary defense system component is compromised, unless (of course) *somebody turns the systems &#8216;off.&#8217;* Cheney&#8217;s &#8216;Stand Down Order&#8217; was all about switching the button from *&#8216;off&#8217; back to &#8216;on,&#8217;* so the* &#8216;automated systems&#8217;* could defend the Pentagon like they were designed to do. The Department of Defense is just one player in the Inside-job Bad Guy game where the bad guys required this *&#8216;self-inflicted wound&#8217;* to make the Pentagon look like *&#8216;the victim&#8217;* in these 9/11 attacks to throw suspicion upon somebody else. The WTC skyscrapers were *attacked &#8216;first&#8217;* to give Navy Commanders and Defense Intelligence Authorities &#8216;time&#8217; to gather together in these key areas of the Pentagon &#8216;and&#8217; *Cheney refused to remove the &#8220;Stand Down Order,&#8221;* because the retrofitted DoD Flying Bomb was on the way to deliver the *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* and remove *those potential &#8216;threats&#8217; from the equation*; along with anyone hunting down the *2.3 Trillion dollars* (obviously).    



9/11 inside job said:


> You want to believe [AA77] crashed into the Pentagon and you apologists say Cheney is an innocent angel .I love it, you all kill me. LOl. I guess he was telling him the order still stands for him not to eat a sandwich now according to you alls logic right? LOL.



There is plenty of incriminating evidence scattered around everywhere, but the people responsible for bringing the inside-job bad guys to justice are *all part of the inside job itself.* It is not that Congress and the Justice Department are stupid, but they already know for A FACT that 9/11 was an inside job and they are looking the other way; like we have millions and millions and millions of Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals EVERYWHERE. The fascinating thing about the timeline of events is that Senor Bush and his mastermind Karl Rove were sitting in *Emma E. Brooker Elementary School in Sarasota, Florida* among children reading books about pet goats, while all of this action was taking place in the WTC theater and at the Pentagon. Go ahead and ask yourself why Karl Rove is in Florida with Bush and then ask yourself *why Bush sat in that classroom for so long &#8216;after&#8217; the WTC attacks?* :0) Why??? 

HistoryCommons.org



> 1. At approximately *8:48 a.m.* on the morning of September 11, 2001, the first pictures of the burning World Trade Center were broadcast on live television.


Flight 11 is said to hit the North Tower at *8:45 AM* (CNN Timeline), until the first news pictures are released publicly at *8:48 AM*. Does Senor Bush gather up his right-hand man Karl Rove and jump on Air Force One? No. Flight 175 is said to strike the South Tower at *9:03 AM*. Guess what? Bush takes part in a silly photo-op at *9:03 AM at the very same time* that the South Tower was attacked (pic). That&#8217;s right! Bush is holding the book upside down, but *why is the President of these United States of America still in Florida?* Remember that air traffic controllers believed Flight 11 had been hijacked at *8:13 AM*, or *almost an hour earlier*, and Senor Bush is sitting here with children without one care in the world. When Bush was told that the USA was under attack, *&#8220;He did nothing. Bush did not say one word. He did not ask Card any questions. He did not give any orders.&#8221;*

Flight 93 was reported &#8216;hijacked&#8217; at *9:16 AM* and at *9:25 AM *NORAD was notified that AA77 was &#8216;hijacked,&#8217; but Senor Bushie continues *the schoolhouse charade*, until making his speech at *exactly 9:30 AM* that ended between *9:31 AM and 9:32 AM*. Senor Bush then began exiting the school at *the precise moment that the Pentagon was attacked at 9:31:39 AM*, because the only people who could possibly blow the cover off these inside-job attacks were then DEAD and scattered all over the walls of the Pentagon.  Then realize that our Government was engaged in not one and not two but *five interconnected military and non-military exercises* (oilempire link) where the President is sitting with school kids in Florida and Dick Cheney is left in charge! 

The fact is that *Bush and Rove are &#8216;hiding in plain sight&#8217; *down in Florida in front of TV cameras (like Karl Rove today) to *hide their &#8216;involvement&#8217; and &#8216;guilt&#8217; *surrounding the *planning* and *execution* (pun intented) of these 9/11 Inside-job Attacks. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Dive:



DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> this is the ONLY part i'm interested in all the crap you posted
> you guys are fucking delusional
> but, where did that come from and the reason i ask is i want to look at the original source to find out what it REALLY means
> cause i KNOW you are LYING
Click to expand...


You guys can clean up your language and act like thinking adults (if that is even possible) and perhaps I will offer more information in response to your queries. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

xotoxi said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> this is the ONLY part i'm interested in all the crap you posted
> you guys are fucking delusional
> but, where did that come from and the reason i ask is i want to look at the original source to find out what it REALLY means
> cause i KNOW you are LYING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are all those ovals?  Where is the key to the map?  Is there any image with better resolution?
> 
> I'm sure the "original" is on Terral's hard drive.
Click to expand...


No. You can find more information on this *victims diagram* here at 911research.com. The prosecution used this exhibit in the *Zacarias Moussaoui trial* (link). 

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Terral said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is the ONLY part i'm interested in all the crap you posted
> you guys are fucking delusional
> but, where did that come from and the reason i ask is i want to look at the original source to find out what it REALLY means
> cause i KNOW you are LYING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are all those ovals?  Where is the key to the map?  Is there any image with better resolution?
> 
> I'm sure the "original" is on Terral's hard drive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. You can find more information on this *victims diagram* here at 911research.com. The prosecution used this exhibit in the *Zacarias Moussaoui trial* (link).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


So explain how all those people from a flight that never took off and never hit the Pentagon got body parts IN the wreckage.


----------



## Terral

Hi Dive:



DiveCon said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> good questions
> i doubt terral has the answers
> and the actual image name is pentagon_victims.jpg
> it looks like it was *on an official site at some point in time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What site was that?
> 
> "www.terral.org"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I guess based on the title, those ovals are Pentagon victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i'm guessing the yellow and red ovals are pentagon employee victims and the yellow and blue ovals are AA77 victims
> 
> OOPS
> did terral provide proof that the passengers of AA77 were recovered at and INSIDE the pentagon?
Click to expand...


No. These are the locations where Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and their Inside-job cohorts *'planted' DNA evidence* in support of *their Official Cover Story LIE*. 

The funny thing is that out of *189 victims*, the only *five missing* *people* are supposed to look like *these guys* (pic), but in realty many of those *'accused' have been found 'alive' *(story). 

GL,

Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Terral said:


> Hi Dive:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What site was that?
> 
> "www.terral.org"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I guess based on the title, those ovals are Pentagon victims.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm guessing the yellow and red ovals are pentagon employee victims and the yellow and blue ovals are AA77 victims
> 
> OOPS
> did terral provide proof that the passengers of AA77 were recovered at and INSIDE the pentagon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. These are the locations where Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and their Inside-job cohorts *'planted' DNA evidence* in support of *their Official Cover Story LIE*.
> 
> The funny thing is that out of *189 victims*, the only *five missing* *people* are supposed to look like *these guys* (pic), but in realty many of those *'accused' have been found 'alive' *(story).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Bull shit. Provide evidence that a person that was on that flight is alive and well today.  If that were true there would be no argument at all. You are aware that a wife of a Cabinet Member was on that flight?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi 9/11 Inside Job:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 Debunked: Norman Mineta - No Stand Down Order ... Minetta tells 9/11 Commission Cheney knew exact flight path ...
> YouTube - Mineta and the secret orders of Cheney
> Norman Mineta Confirms That Dick Cheney Ordered Stand Down on 9/11 ...
> 
> Here Norman Mineta is confessing before the 9/11 cover-up commission that Cheney ordered that young officer to not shoot down the so called airliner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheneys Stand Down Order has much more to do with *turning off *Pentagon Defenses than *not* shooting down a Fantasy Jetliner.
> 
> Cassiopaea.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next problem: There are *five extremely sophisticated anti-missile batteries in place to protect the Pentagon from an airborne attack*. These anti-missile batteries operate automatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pentagon is the most *well-protected military installation on Gods Green Earth *and nobody can possibly *attack the Pentagon*, unless the people running the Pentagon *want to be attacked. *Period. Before continuing, mine is *a Navy Family* and my nephew is a Navy Journalist right now (link) like Barbara Honegger (famous paper) who I like to quote frequently in my 911Truth papers. My brother served on the *USS Iwo Jima* (pic a.k.a. Iwo Pig) during the late 1970s and early 1980s, and he was on board when military personnel installed the* Phalanx Close-In Weapons System *(link) characterized as, *The same system installed at the Pentagon.*
> 
> These systems include *failsafe backup systems* that kick in the moment any primary defense system component is compromised, unless (of course) *somebody turns the systems off.* Cheneys Stand Down Order was all about switching the button from *off back to on,* so the* automated systems* could defend the Pentagon like they were designed to do. The Department of Defense is just one player in the Inside-job Bad Guy game where the bad guys required this *self-inflicted wound* to make the Pentagon look like *the victim* in these 9/11 attacks to throw suspicion upon somebody else. The WTC skyscrapers were *attacked first* to give Navy Commanders and Defense Intelligence Authorities time to gather together in these key areas of the Pentagon and *Cheney refused to remove the Stand Down Order,* because the retrofitted DoD Flying Bomb was on the way to deliver the *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* and remove *those potential threats from the equation*; along with anyone hunting down the *2.3 Trillion dollars* (obviously).
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to believe [AA77] crashed into the Pentagon and you apologists say Cheney is an innocent angel .I love it, you all kill me. LOl. I guess he was telling him the order still stands for him not to eat a sandwich now according to you alls logic right? LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is plenty of incriminating evidence scattered around everywhere, but the people responsible for bringing the inside-job bad guys to justice are *all part of the inside job itself.* It is not that Congress and the Justice Department are stupid, but they already know for A FACT that 9/11 was an inside job and they are looking the other way; like we have millions and millions and millions of Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals EVERYWHERE. The fascinating thing about the timeline of events is that Senor Bush and his mastermind Karl Rove were sitting in *Emma E. Brooker Elementary School in Sarasota, Florida* among children reading books about pet goats, while all of this action was taking place in the WTC theater and at the Pentagon. Go ahead and ask yourself why Karl Rove is in Florida with Bush and then ask yourself *why Bush sat in that classroom for so long after the WTC attacks?* :0) Why???
> 
> HistoryCommons.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. At approximately *8:48 a.m.* on the morning of September 11, 2001, the first pictures of the burning World Trade Center were broadcast on live television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flight 11 is said to hit the North Tower at *8:45 AM* (CNN Timeline), until the first news pictures are released publicly at *8:48 AM*. Does Senor Bush gather up his right-hand man Karl Rove and jump on Air Force One? No. Flight 175 is said to strike the South Tower at *9:03 AM*. Guess what? Bush takes part in a silly photo-op at *9:03 AM at the very same time* that the South Tower was attacked (pic). Thats right! Bush is holding the book upside down, but *why is the President of these United States of America still in Florida?* Remember that air traffic controllers believed Flight 11 had been hijacked at *8:13 AM*, or *almost an hour earlier*, and Senor Bush is sitting here with children without one care in the world. When Bush was told that the USA was under attack, *He did nothing. Bush did not say one word. He did not ask Card any questions. He did not give any orders.*
> 
> Flight 93 was reported hijacked at *9:16 AM* and at *9:25 AM *NORAD was notified that AA77 was hijacked, but Senor Bushie continues *the schoolhouse charade*, until making his speech at *exactly 9:30 AM* that ended between *9:31 AM and 9:32 AM*. Senor Bush then began exiting the school at *the precise moment that the Pentagon was attacked at 9:31:39 AM*, because the only people who could possibly blow the cover off these inside-job attacks were then DEAD and scattered all over the walls of the Pentagon.  Then realize that our Government was engaged in not one and not two but *five interconnected military and non-military exercises* (oilempire link) where the President is sitting with school kids in Florida and Dick Cheney is left in charge!
> 
> The fact is that *Bush and Rove are hiding in plain sight *down in Florida in front of TV cameras (like Karl Rove today) to *hide their involvement and guilt *surrounding the *planning* and *execution* (pun intented) of these 9/11 Inside-job Attacks.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


wow,great stuff there terral.thanks.some of that I hadnt heard of.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi Dive:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> this is the ONLY part i'm interested in all the crap you posted
> you guys are fucking delusional
> but, where did that come from and the reason i ask is i want to look at the original source to find out what it REALLY means
> cause i KNOW you are LYING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys can clean up your language and act like thinking adults (if that is even possible) and perhaps I will offer more information in response to your queries.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Thats impossible for them to do,especially Divecon.to ask him to is asking way too much.


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> No. These are the locations where Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and their Inside-job cohorts 'planted' DNA evidence in support of their Official Cover Story LIE.



Couple of questions:


Bush and Cheney were at the crash site planting evidence?

What DNA evidence did they plant?  Did they bring in a few femurs, couple of jaw bones, a big chunk of asscheek, a lung, a cluster of ribs, a stray testicle?  And was this planted evidence transported in duffle bags?  Boxes?  Did the evidence planters plant the evidence under cover of darkness?  Did they prevent the evidence collectors and the salvage teams from going on site for a few hours?

Further clarification on the evidence that this occurred would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Dive:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What site was that?
> 
> "www.terral.org"
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> 
> I guess based on the title, those ovals are Pentagon victims.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm guessing the yellow and red ovals are pentagon employee victims and the yellow and blue ovals are AA77 victims
> 
> OOPS
> did terral provide proof that the passengers of AA77 were recovered at and INSIDE the pentagon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. These are the locations where Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and their Inside-job cohorts *'planted' DNA evidence* in support of *their Official Cover Story LIE*.
> 
> The funny thing is that out of *189 victims*, the only *five missing* *people* are supposed to look like *these guys* (pic), but in realty many of those *'accused' have been found 'alive' *(story).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

no, those people are NOT alive, all they are are people with the same name
you guys just keep using the same BULLSHIT over and over and expect people wont remember it had been exposed as bullshit before


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Dive:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is the ONLY part i'm interested in all the crap you posted
> you guys are fucking delusional
> but, where did that come from and the reason i ask is i want to look at the original source to find out what it REALLY means
> cause i KNOW you are LYING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys can clean up your language and act like thinking adults (if that is even possible) and perhaps I will offer more information in response to your queries.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats impossible for them to do,especially Divecon.to ask him to is asking way too much.
Click to expand...

if you cant be a fucking adult, they shut the fuck up
i'm not gonna stop calling an asshole and asshole because it offends your sesibilities
you dont like it, tough shit


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. These are the locations where Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and their Inside-job cohorts 'planted' DNA evidence in support of their Official Cover Story LIE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> 
> Bush and Cheney were at the crash site planting evidence?
> 
> What DNA evidence did they plant?  Did they bring in a few femurs, couple of jaw bones, a big chunk of asscheek, a lung, a cluster of ribs, a stray testicle?  And was this planted evidence transported in duffle bags?  Boxes?  Did the evidence planters plant the evidence under cover of darkness?  Did they prevent the evidence collectors and the salvage teams from going on site for a few hours?
> 
> Further clarification on the evidence that this occurred would be greatly appreciated.
Click to expand...

the conspiracy expands to include those that planted all this evidence
yet still, no one comes forward to say "i cant stand it any longer, my conscience is killing me, i helped plant evidence and covered it up"


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi 9/11 Inside Job:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 Debunked: Norman Mineta - No Stand Down Order ... Minetta tells 9/11 Commission Cheney knew exact flight path ...
> YouTube - Mineta and the secret orders of Cheney
> Norman Mineta Confirms That Dick Cheney Ordered Stand Down on 9/11 ...
> 
> Here Norman Mineta is confessing before the 9/11 cover-up commission that Cheney ordered that young officer to not shoot down the so called airliner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheney&#8217;s &#8216;Stand Down Order&#8217; has much more to do with *turning off *Pentagon Defenses than *&#8216;not&#8217;* shooting down a Fantasy Jetliner.
> 
> Cassiopaea.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next problem: There are *five extremely sophisticated anti-missile batteries in place to protect the Pentagon from an airborne attack*. These anti-missile batteries operate automatically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pentagon is the most *well-protected military installation on God&#8217;s Green Earth *and nobody can possibly *&#8216;attack&#8217; the Pentagon*, unless the people running the Pentagon *&#8216;want to be attacked.&#8217; *Period. Before continuing, mine is *a &#8220;Navy Family&#8221;* and my nephew is a Navy Journalist right now (link) like Barbara Honegger (famous paper) who I like to quote frequently in my 911Truth papers. My brother served on the *USS Iwo Jima* (pic a.k.a. Iwo Pig) during the late 1970&#8217;s and early 1980&#8217;s, and he was on board when military personnel installed the* &#8220;Phalanx Close-In Weapons System&#8221; *(link) characterized as, *&#8220;The same system installed at the Pentagon.&#8221;*
> 
> These systems include *&#8216;failsafe backup systems&#8217;* that kick in the moment any primary defense system component is compromised, unless (of course) *somebody turns the systems &#8216;off.&#8217;* Cheney&#8217;s &#8216;Stand Down Order&#8217; was all about switching the button from *&#8216;off&#8217; back to &#8216;on,&#8217;* so the* &#8216;automated systems&#8217;* could defend the Pentagon like they were designed to do. The Department of Defense is just one player in the Inside-job Bad Guy game where the bad guys required this *&#8216;self-inflicted wound&#8217;* to make the Pentagon look like *&#8216;the victim&#8217;* in these 9/11 attacks to throw suspicion upon somebody else. The WTC skyscrapers were *attacked &#8216;first&#8217;* to give Navy Commanders and Defense Intelligence Authorities &#8216;time&#8217; to gather together in these key areas of the Pentagon &#8216;and&#8217; *Cheney refused to remove the &#8220;Stand Down Order,&#8221;* because the retrofitted DoD Flying Bomb was on the way to deliver the *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* and remove *those potential &#8216;threats&#8217; from the equation*; along with anyone hunting down the *2.3 Trillion dollars* (obviously).
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to believe [AA77] crashed into the Pentagon and you apologists say Cheney is an innocent angel .I love it, you all kill me. LOl. I guess he was telling him the order still stands for him not to eat a sandwich now according to you alls logic right? LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is plenty of incriminating evidence scattered around everywhere, but the people responsible for bringing the inside-job bad guys to justice are *all part of the inside job itself.* It is not that Congress and the Justice Department are stupid, but they already know for A FACT that 9/11 was an inside job and they are looking the other way; like we have millions and millions and millions of Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals EVERYWHERE. The fascinating thing about the timeline of events is that Senor Bush and his mastermind Karl Rove were sitting in *Emma E. Brooker Elementary School in Sarasota, Florida* among children reading books about pet goats, while all of this action was taking place in the WTC theater and at the Pentagon. Go ahead and ask yourself why Karl Rove is in Florida with Bush and then ask yourself *why Bush sat in that classroom for so long &#8216;after&#8217; the WTC attacks?* :0) Why???
> 
> HistoryCommons.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. At approximately *8:48 a.m.* on the morning of September 11, 2001, the first pictures of the burning World Trade Center were broadcast on live television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flight 11 is said to hit the North Tower at *8:45 AM* (CNN Timeline), until the first news pictures are released publicly at *8:48 AM*. Does Senor Bush gather up his right-hand man Karl Rove and jump on Air Force One? No. Flight 175 is said to strike the South Tower at *9:03 AM*. Guess what? Bush takes part in a silly photo-op at *9:03 AM at the very same time* that the South Tower was attacked (pic). That&#8217;s right! Bush is holding the book upside down, but *why is the President of these United States of America still in Florida?* Remember that air traffic controllers believed Flight 11 had been hijacked at *8:13 AM*, or *almost an hour earlier*, and Senor Bush is sitting here with children without one care in the world. When Bush was told that the USA was under attack, *&#8220;He did nothing. Bush did not say one word. He did not ask Card any questions. He did not give any orders.&#8221;*
> 
> Flight 93 was reported &#8216;hijacked&#8217; at *9:16 AM* and at *9:25 AM *NORAD was notified that AA77 was &#8216;hijacked,&#8217; but Senor Bushie continues *the schoolhouse charade*, until making his speech at *exactly 9:30 AM* that ended between *9:31 AM and 9:32 AM*. Senor Bush then began exiting the school at *the precise moment that the Pentagon was attacked at 9:31:39 AM*, because the only people who could possibly blow the cover off these inside-job attacks were then DEAD and scattered all over the walls of the Pentagon.  Then realize that our Government was engaged in not one and not two but *five interconnected military and non-military exercises* (oilempire link) where the President is sitting with school kids in Florida and Dick Cheney is left in charge!
> 
> The fact is that *Bush and Rove are &#8216;hiding in plain sight&#8217; *down in Florida in front of TV cameras (like Karl Rove today) to *hide their &#8216;involvement&#8217; and &#8216;guilt&#8217; *surrounding the *planning* and *execution* (pun intented) of these 9/11 Inside-job Attacks.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

all BULLSHIT

there are NO missile batteries around the Pentagon
not now, not then
unless you can show me where they are


----------



## RetiredGySgt

9/11 happened in 2001. there was no MISSING money in 2001 you retard. The money went missing after and during the Iraq war. you know one that started over a YEAR AFTER 9/11?

Talk about getting time lines wrong. And provide us a picture of these phalanx systems at the pentagon. They would be rather obvious as they are turrets with multiple barrels and rather large to boot. Further show us who would have authorized the US Military to shoot down a US Passenger Jet as would be required in order to engage said system ( which does not exist).


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 9/11 Inside Job:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 Debunked: Norman Mineta - No Stand Down Order ... Minetta tells 9/11 Commission Cheney knew exact flight path ...
> YouTube - Mineta and the secret orders of Cheney
> Norman Mineta Confirms That Dick Cheney Ordered Stand Down on 9/11 ...
> 
> Here Norman Mineta is confessing before the 9/11 cover-up commission that Cheney ordered that young officer to not shoot down the so called airliner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheneys Stand Down Order has much more to do with *turning off *Pentagon Defenses than *not* shooting down a Fantasy Jetliner.
> 
> Cassiopaea.org
> 
> The Pentagon is the most *well-protected military installation on Gods Green Earth *and nobody can possibly *attack the Pentagon*, unless the people running the Pentagon *want to be attacked. *Period. Before continuing, mine is *a Navy Family* and my nephew is a Navy Journalist right now (link) like Barbara Honegger (famous paper) who I like to quote frequently in my 911Truth papers. My brother served on the *USS Iwo Jima* (pic a.k.a. Iwo Pig) during the late 1970s and early 1980s, and he was on board when military personnel installed the* Phalanx Close-In Weapons System *(link) characterized as, *The same system installed at the Pentagon.*
> 
> These systems include *failsafe backup systems* that kick in the moment any primary defense system component is compromised, unless (of course) *somebody turns the systems off.* Cheneys Stand Down Order was all about switching the button from *off back to on,* so the* automated systems* could defend the Pentagon like they were designed to do. The Department of Defense is just one player in the Inside-job Bad Guy game where the bad guys required this *self-inflicted wound* to make the Pentagon look like *the victim* in these 9/11 attacks to throw suspicion upon somebody else. The WTC skyscrapers were *attacked first* to give Navy Commanders and Defense Intelligence Authorities time to gather together in these key areas of the Pentagon and *Cheney refused to remove the Stand Down Order,* because the retrofitted DoD Flying Bomb was on the way to deliver the *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* and remove *those potential threats from the equation*; along with anyone hunting down the *2.3 Trillion dollars* (obviously).
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of incriminating evidence scattered around everywhere, but the people responsible for bringing the inside-job bad guys to justice are *all part of the inside job itself.* It is not that Congress and the Justice Department are stupid, but they already know for A FACT that 9/11 was an inside job and they are looking the other way; like we have millions and millions and millions of Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals EVERYWHERE. The fascinating thing about the timeline of events is that Senor Bush and his mastermind Karl Rove were sitting in *Emma E. Brooker Elementary School in Sarasota, Florida* among children reading books about pet goats, while all of this action was taking place in the WTC theater and at the Pentagon. Go ahead and ask yourself why Karl Rove is in Florida with Bush and then ask yourself *why Bush sat in that classroom for so long after the WTC attacks?* :0) Why???
> 
> HistoryCommons.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. At approximately *8:48 a.m.* on the morning of September 11, 2001, the first pictures of the burning World Trade Center were broadcast on live television.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Flight 11 is said to hit the North Tower at *8:45 AM* (CNN Timeline), until the first news pictures are released publicly at *8:48 AM*. Does Senor Bush gather up his right-hand man Karl Rove and jump on Air Force One? No. Flight 175 is said to strike the South Tower at *9:03 AM*. Guess what? Bush takes part in a silly photo-op at *9:03 AM at the very same time* that the South Tower was attacked (pic). Thats right! Bush is holding the book upside down, but *why is the President of these United States of America still in Florida?* Remember that air traffic controllers believed Flight 11 had been hijacked at *8:13 AM*, or *almost an hour earlier*, and Senor Bush is sitting here with children without one care in the world. When Bush was told that the USA was under attack, *He did nothing. Bush did not say one word. He did not ask Card any questions. He did not give any orders.*
> 
> Flight 93 was reported hijacked at *9:16 AM* and at *9:25 AM *NORAD was notified that AA77 was hijacked, but Senor Bushie continues *the schoolhouse charade*, until making his speech at *exactly 9:30 AM* that ended between *9:31 AM and 9:32 AM*. Senor Bush then began exiting the school at *the precise moment that the Pentagon was attacked at 9:31:39 AM*, because the only people who could possibly blow the cover off these inside-job attacks were then DEAD and scattered all over the walls of the Pentagon.  Then realize that our Government was engaged in not one and not two but *five interconnected military and non-military exercises* (oilempire link) where the President is sitting with school kids in Florida and Dick Cheney is left in charge!
> 
> The fact is that *Bush and Rove are hiding in plain sight *down in Florida in front of TV cameras (like Karl Rove today) to *hide their involvement and guilt *surrounding the *planning* and *execution* (pun intented) of these 9/11 Inside-job Attacks.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all BULLSHIT
> 
> there are NO missile batteries around the Pentagon
> not now, not then
> unless you can show me where they are
Click to expand...


My question is, why weren't there and why aren't there?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Peanut Butter samitches, mmm good!


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 9/11 Inside Job:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheneys Stand Down Order has much more to do with *turning off *Pentagon Defenses than *not* shooting down a Fantasy Jetliner.
> 
> Cassiopaea.org
> 
> The Pentagon is the most *well-protected military installation on Gods Green Earth *and nobody can possibly *attack the Pentagon*, unless the people running the Pentagon *want to be attacked. *Period. Before continuing, mine is *a Navy Family* and my nephew is a Navy Journalist right now (link) like Barbara Honegger (famous paper) who I like to quote frequently in my 911Truth papers. My brother served on the *USS Iwo Jima* (pic a.k.a. Iwo Pig) during the late 1970s and early 1980s, and he was on board when military personnel installed the* Phalanx Close-In Weapons System *(link) characterized as, *The same system installed at the Pentagon.*
> 
> These systems include *failsafe backup systems* that kick in the moment any primary defense system component is compromised, unless (of course) *somebody turns the systems off.* Cheneys Stand Down Order was all about switching the button from *off back to on,* so the* automated systems* could defend the Pentagon like they were designed to do. The Department of Defense is just one player in the Inside-job Bad Guy game where the bad guys required this *self-inflicted wound* to make the Pentagon look like *the victim* in these 9/11 attacks to throw suspicion upon somebody else. The WTC skyscrapers were *attacked first* to give Navy Commanders and Defense Intelligence Authorities time to gather together in these key areas of the Pentagon and *Cheney refused to remove the Stand Down Order,* because the retrofitted DoD Flying Bomb was on the way to deliver the *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* and remove *those potential threats from the equation*; along with anyone hunting down the *2.3 Trillion dollars* (obviously).
> 
> 
> 
> There is plenty of incriminating evidence scattered around everywhere, but the people responsible for bringing the inside-job bad guys to justice are *all part of the inside job itself.* It is not that Congress and the Justice Department are stupid, but they already know for A FACT that 9/11 was an inside job and they are looking the other way; like we have millions and millions and millions of Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals EVERYWHERE. The fascinating thing about the timeline of events is that Senor Bush and his mastermind Karl Rove were sitting in *Emma E. Brooker Elementary School in Sarasota, Florida* among children reading books about pet goats, while all of this action was taking place in the WTC theater and at the Pentagon. Go ahead and ask yourself why Karl Rove is in Florida with Bush and then ask yourself *why Bush sat in that classroom for so long after the WTC attacks?* :0) Why???
> 
> HistoryCommons.org
> 
> Flight 11 is said to hit the North Tower at *8:45 AM* (CNN Timeline), until the first news pictures are released publicly at *8:48 AM*. Does Senor Bush gather up his right-hand man Karl Rove and jump on Air Force One? No. Flight 175 is said to strike the South Tower at *9:03 AM*. Guess what? Bush takes part in a silly photo-op at *9:03 AM at the very same time* that the South Tower was attacked (pic). Thats right! Bush is holding the book upside down, but *why is the President of these United States of America still in Florida?* Remember that air traffic controllers believed Flight 11 had been hijacked at *8:13 AM*, or *almost an hour earlier*, and Senor Bush is sitting here with children without one care in the world. When Bush was told that the USA was under attack, *He did nothing. Bush did not say one word. He did not ask Card any questions. He did not give any orders.*
> 
> Flight 93 was reported hijacked at *9:16 AM* and at *9:25 AM *NORAD was notified that AA77 was hijacked, but Senor Bushie continues *the schoolhouse charade*, until making his speech at *exactly 9:30 AM* that ended between *9:31 AM and 9:32 AM*. Senor Bush then began exiting the school at *the precise moment that the Pentagon was attacked at 9:31:39 AM*, because the only people who could possibly blow the cover off these inside-job attacks were then DEAD and scattered all over the walls of the Pentagon.  Then realize that our Government was engaged in not one and not two but *five interconnected military and non-military exercises* (oilempire link) where the President is sitting with school kids in Florida and Dick Cheney is left in charge!
> 
> The fact is that *Bush and Rove are hiding in plain sight *down in Florida in front of TV cameras (like Karl Rove today) to *hide their involvement and guilt *surrounding the *planning* and *execution* (pun intented) of these 9/11 Inside-job Attacks.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> all BULLSHIT
> 
> there are NO missile batteries around the Pentagon
> not now, not then
> unless you can show me where they are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My question is, why weren't there and why aren't there?
Click to expand...

no idea
i think it would be a wise move


----------



## Toro

xotoxi said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. These are the locations where Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and their Inside-job cohorts 'planted' DNA evidence in support of their Official Cover Story LIE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> 
> Bush and Cheney were at the crash site planting evidence?
> 
> What DNA evidence did they plant?  Did they bring in a few femurs, couple of jaw bones, a big chunk of asscheek, a lung, a cluster of ribs, a stray testicle?  And was this planted evidence transported in duffle bags?  Boxes?  Did the evidence planters plant the evidence under cover of darkness?  Did they prevent the evidence collectors and the salvage teams from going on site for a few hours?
> 
> Further clarification on the evidence that this occurred would be greatly appreciated.
Click to expand...


See, after Bush and Cheney personally took part in killing the 100 plus passengers on AA 11 and AA 77, they happily deposited bone fragments, lungs, semen (don't ask) and their dogs they killed just to be sure all over the Pentagon.


----------



## xotoxi

Toro said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. These are the locations where Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and their Inside-job cohorts 'planted' DNA evidence in support of their Official Cover Story LIE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> 
> Bush and Cheney were at the crash site planting evidence?
> 
> What DNA evidence did they plant?  Did they bring in a few femurs, couple of jaw bones, a big chunk of asscheek, a lung, a cluster of ribs, a stray testicle?  And was this planted evidence transported in duffle bags?  Boxes?  Did the evidence planters plant the evidence under cover of darkness?  Did they prevent the evidence collectors and the salvage teams from going on site for a few hours?
> 
> Further clarification on the evidence that this occurred would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, after Bush and Cheney personally took part in killing the 100 plus passengers on AA 11 and AA 77, they happily deposited bone fragments, lungs, semen (don't ask) and their dogs they killed just to be sure all over the Pentagon.
Click to expand...


Actually, semen makes a lot of sense to use in this situation.  In fact, maybe they filled up the bomb with the semen of all the male and transexual passengers, and when it exploded, the entire inside of the Pentagon was filled with a thin coating of cum.


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired Guy:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are all those ovals? Where is the key to the map? Is there any image with better resolution?
> 
> I'm sure the "original" is on Terral's hard drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. You can find more information on this *victims diagram* here at 911research.com. The prosecution used this exhibit in the *Zacarias Moussaoui trial* (link).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain how all those people from a flight that never took off and never hit the Pentagon got body parts IN the wreckage.
Click to expand...

 
  What wreckage? :0) 










All DNA evidence from all these related 9/11 Inside Jobs was transported in *Donald Rumsfeld-controlled military planes* to *&#8220;the U.S. Air Force Port Mortuary at Dover AFB, Delaware, for evaluation&#8221;* (story and story). In other words, about 2000 DNA specimens were dropped off with doctors at *Dover Air Force Base* and Donald Rumsfeld told them where the evidence originated. These doctors had no way of knowing if DNA evidence came from the Pentagon, or the *&#8220;Wright Patterson airport in Southern Ohio&#8221;* (story) where *victims were gassed to have their bodies burned in their seats* (pic) to create the needed DNA evidence for this 9/11 Inside Job. 

Donald Rumsfeld and his DoD cronies drew circles on the diagram that you guys are asking about (here) and simply said, *&#8220;Yes, that is where we found the DNA evidence,&#8221;* because DUPES will believe just about anything . . .   

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt

What a joke. That would require many more insiders, all the investigators all the remains collectors, all the people at the DC site that had anything to do with the recovery effort.

But hey just like you looney toons to make up more shit. Reminds us again when Bush had time to steal 2 trillion dollars by 9/11 2001.


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired:



RetiredGySgt said:


> What a joke. That would require many more insiders, all the investigators all the remains collectors, all the people at the DC site that had anything to do with the recovery effort.
> 
> But hey just like you looney toons to make up more shit. Reminds us again when Bush had time to steal 2 trillion dollars by 9/11 2001.



No. You can begin by telling us *your version* of how a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this standing E-ring wall:






George Bush and Karl Rove and Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld are all *LIARS* and you cannot even offer us up evidence *that their Official Cover Story LIE* even happened. Right? The same bad guys who planned and executed these 9/11 Inside Jobs are also orchestrating *the U.S. Economic/Global IMPLOSION*, but Retired really thinks that a band of people like this carried out these 9/11 Inside-job attacks!






The problem with *your theory* is that these Bearded Jihadist Radical types had *no way to manipulate all of THE EVIDENCE for ALL of these 9/11* attacks like Senor Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and all their little helpers. Do you remember this picture from the Flight 93 thread?






This is the very location where Senor Bush and Karl Rove and Donald Rumsfeld all say that *a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed*. The problem is OBVIOUSLY that a real 100-ton Jetliner in NO WAY even fits inside the empty hole!






See the problems with the Official Cover Story LIES?? The fact is that Retired Guy continues bumping these conspiracy threads with no evidence for anything at all. If you really and truly want to base your 9/11 interpretations of the evidence using *Senor Bushie Told Me So!* stupidity, then,

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

RetiredGySgt said:


> What a joke. *That would require many more insiders, all the investigators all the remains collectors, all the people at the DC site that had anything to do with the recovery effort.*
> 
> But hey just like you looney toons to make up more shit. Reminds us again when Bush had time to steal 2 trillion dollars by 9/11 2001.



Right on!

Its amazing that with all of the people that were part of this "Rogue Element" and all of the investigators and recovery crew at all of the accident cites that would have been privvy to this information, that *NO ONE has leaked the details behind this diabolical plan*!

The only people that "know the truth" are Terral and the other 9/11 Truther/Whackpots who were not there and had nothing to do with the recovery/investigation process.

Terral was probably strokin' it on the morning of 9/11.


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> This is the very location where Senor Bush and Karl Rove and Donald Rumsfeld all say that *a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed*. The problem is OBVIOUSLY that a real 100-ton Jetliner in NO WAY even fits inside the empty hole!
> 
> 
> 
> Terral


 actually, i do see an air plane outline in that pic
only a deluded moron wouldnt


----------



## Kalam

Terral said:


> The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and radio-controlled A-3 TNT-filled Jet



Fail.

757:






A-3 Skywarrior:


----------



## Kalam

Terral said:


> The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and radio-controlled A-3 TNT-filled Jet



757:









A-3 Skywarrior:


----------



## eots

*Major General Albert Stubblebine, U.S. Army* (ret) &#8211; Former Commanding General of U.S. Army Intelligence and Security Command, 1981 - 1984.  Also commanded the U.S. Army&#8217;s Electronic Research and Development Command and the U.S. Army&#8217;s Intelligence School and Center. Former head of Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence. 32-year Army career. 
*
Member, Military Intelligence Hall of Fame. *
Video 7/11/06: "One of my experiences in the Army was being in charge of the Army&#8217;s Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence during the Cold War.  I measured pieces of Soviet equipment from photographs. It was my job. I look at the hole in the Pentagon and I look at the size of an airplane that was supposed to have hit the Pentagon. And I said, &#8216;The plane does not fit in that hole&#8217;. So what did hit the Pentagon? What hit it? Where is it? What's going on?"  



[url=http://www.youtube.co...ouTube - Major General Stubblebine Speaks Out


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> *Major General Albert Stubblebine, U.S. Army* (ret) &#8211; Former Commanding General of U.S. Army Intelligence and Security Command, 1981 - 1984.  Also commanded the U.S. Army&#8217;s Electronic Research and Development Command and the U.S. Army&#8217;s Intelligence School and Center. Former head of Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence. 32-year Army career.
> *
> Member, Military Intelligence Hall of Fame. *
> Video 7/11/06: "One of my experiences in the Army was being in charge of the Army&#8217;s Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence during the Cold War.  I measured pieces of Soviet equipment from photographs. It was my job. I look at the hole in the Pentagon and I look at the size of an airplane that was supposed to have hit the Pentagon. And I said, &#8216;The plane does not fit in that hole&#8217;. So what did hit the Pentagon? What hit it? Where is it? What's going on?"
> 
> 
> 
> [url=http://www.youtube.co...ouTube - Major General Stubblebine Speaks Out


oh yeah, he's credible

Albert Stubblebine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Kalam

Terral said:


> The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and *radio-controlled* A-3


I guess someone decided to hitch a ride.


----------



## DiveCon

Kalam said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and *radio-controlled* A-3
> 
> 
> 
> I guess someone decided to hitch a ride.
Click to expand...

clearly that was carried in after and planted

George Bush did it himself


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Anyone else catch the inconsistancies with the claims by the Thread starter?

Let me list a few...

He claimed that on 9/11 2001 Bush was part of a plan to target the Pentagon to murder members of the military that would catch the fact he stole 2.3 trillion dollars.

Umm how did Bush steal 2.3 trillion dollars in 9 months as president? Or does he mean the missing funds in Iraq from several YEARS later?

He insisted for most of the thread that the plane in DC never took off and claimed further that NO ONE died from the canceled flight, providing links to supposed people that were on the flight. Now he is arguing that the DNA evidence that exists of the DEAD people from the flight was all secretly sent in from an Air Force Base, not found at the site and further claims these people were murdered to obtain the DNA evidence, I am confused, which is it? They are all alive and well or they were all murdered?

He claims an A-3 was used to fire a missile and to crash into the Pentagon. His proof is an engine that was NEVER on the A-3 and was not found at the scene, a wheel that is not from an A-3 and exactly matches the wheel from the aircraft that the Government claims hit the Pentagon.

He posted a diagram that shows where the bodies and DNA was found of ALL the victims, claims the dead ( but really alive) passengers and crew body parts were smuggled into the wreckage after the fact, THEN claims no DNA was recovered at the pentagon at all but rather sent from an Air Force Base.

He claims that the supposed A-3 Naval Jet could clip 5 light poles ( or telephone poles) and keep flying with just an adjustment from the secret remote pilot.

Ohh then there is the supposed picture of a wing from an A-3 being smuggled off the lawn. Of course the object has almost no weight as evidenced by the people carrying it having no load on their shoulders, it is most likely a tent being carried ON to the Lawn as evidenced by the color and appearance and the actual direction the carrying members are taking it, you know ON to the lawn NOT off.

Not to mention the fact that he and others have claimed there was no wings at the crash site at all.


----------



## DiveCon

RetiredGySgt said:


> Anyone else catch the inconsistancies with the claims by the Thread starter?
> 
> Let me list a few...
> 
> He claimed that on 9/11 2001 Bush was part of a plan to target the Pentagon to murder members of the military that would catch the fact he stole 2.3 trillion dollars.
> 
> Umm how did Bush steal 2.3 trillion dollars in 9 months as president? Or does he mean the missing funds in Iraq from several YEARS later?
> 
> He insisted for most of the thread that the plane in DC never took off and claimed further that NO ONE died from the canceled flight, providing links to supposed people that were on the flight. Now he is arguing that the DNA evidence that exists of the DEAD people from the flight was all secretly sent in from an Air Force Base, not found at the site and further claims these people were murdered to obtain the DNA evidence, I am confused, which is it? They are all alive and well or they were all murdered?
> 
> He claims an A-3 was used to fire a missile and to crash into the Pentagon. His proof is an engine that was NEVER on the A-3 and was not found at the scene, a wheel that is not from an A-3 and exactly matches the wheel from the aircraft that the Government claims hit the Pentagon.
> 
> He posted a diagram that shows where the bodies and DNA was found of ALL the victims, claims the dead ( but really alive) passengers and crew body parts were smuggled into the wreckage after the fact, THEN claims no DNA was recovered at the pentagon at all but rather sent from an Air Force Base.
> 
> He claims that the supposed A-3 Naval Jet could clip 5 light poles ( or telephone poles) and keep flying with just an adjustment from the secret remote pilot.
> 
> Ohh then there is the supposed picture of a wing from an A-3 being smuggled off the lawn. Of course the object has almost no weight as evidenced by the people carrying it having no load on their shoulders, it is most likely a tent being carried ON to the Lawn as evidenced by the color and appearance and the actual direction the carrying members are taking it, you know ON to the lawn NOT off.
> 
> Not to mention the fact that he and others have claimed there was no wings at the crash site at all.


troofers always contradict themselves


----------



## xotoxi

Kalam said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and *radio-controlled* A-3
> 
> 
> 
> I guess someone decided to hitch a ride.
Click to expand...


DUDE!!!


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired Guy:

  Someone please explain why this thread is filling up with BS from people that includes *quoting NOBODY* and offering third-party evidentiary support from NOBODY?? Simply click on Retired Guy&#8217;s offering in Post #225, that I am answering right now, and note that Retired Guy is *&#8216;grandstanding&#8217;* and just *&#8216;talking&#8217;* yet again. Lordy . . . 



RetiredGySgt said:


> Anyone else catch the inconsistancies* with the claims by the Thread starter?


 

  First of all, try *&#8220;inconsistencies&#8221;* that has no *&#8216;a&#8217; *anywhere. The Topic Starter in this debate has a name that strikes fear in the hearts of DoD field ops and Dupes everywhere. :0) 



RetiredGySgt said:


> Let me list a few...
> 
> He claimed that on 9/11 2001 Bush was part of a plan to target the Pentagon to murder members of the military that would catch the fact he stole 2.3 trillion dollars.
> 
> Umm how did Bush steal 2.3 trillion dollars in 9 months as president? Or does he mean the missing funds in Iraq from several YEARS later?


 
  No. Go back to the Opening Post to gather the real facts that* I do not even mention &#8220;George Bush&#8221;* or the *&#8220;2.3 Trillion Dollars&#8221;* ANYWHERE. The *thesis statement, claims, evidence and conclusions* all appear in the Opening Post of this thread and Retired Guy has no idea about what he is even talking about. Retired Guy is *characterizing my interpretations of the evidence* from *&#8216;my defending arguments&#8217;* in support of my original OP thesis, claims and conclusions. Now I must answer a silly post from *a guy that cannot even spell &#8216;inconsistencies,&#8217;* while he characterizes my views and supports *&#8216;his BS&#8217;* with NOTHING at all. Listen to the evidence from the* CBS News Report* about *&#8216;the corruption!&#8217;*

  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlnQTcLHaMM"]YouTube - 1 DAY BEFORE 911 WTC attack! DO u know what happened?WATCH![/ame]



RetiredGySgt said:


> He insisted for most of the thread that the plane in DC never took off and claimed further that NO ONE died from the canceled flight, providing links to supposed people that were on the flight.


 
  The real AA77 flight to LAX was canceled on 9/11, according to the *Bureau of Transportation Statistics* (here) explained here if anybody really want to reexamine the evidence. I provided that explanation in Post #37 on this thread and here is the picture (pic) showing that *all of AA77&#8217;s &#8216;actual&#8217; time information is zeroed out* like all the other canceled flights on the page. Again, there is nothing about *any canceled anything* in the OP of this thread, but Retired Guy is citing bits and pieces of evidence *from my &#8216;defending arguments&#8217;* that support my original OP hypothesis/explanation. The DoD murdered key principals all around the USA *who &#8216;could&#8217; throw a monkey wrench into this 9/11 Inside Job* &#8216;and&#8217; those people would assigned seats on *&#8216;canceled&#8217; flights*, because DUPES in 9/11 Denial will believe just about anything . . . 



RetiredGySgt said:


> Now he is arguing that the DNA evidence that exists of the DEAD people from the flight was all secretly sent in from an Air Force Base, not found at the site and further claims these people were murdered to obtain the DNA evidence, I am confused, which is it? They are all alive and well or they were all murdered?


 
  To say Retired Guy is confused is a massive understatement. :0) Again, I have dozens of Pentagon Thesis Papers drafted for this 9/11 Inside-job attack, but *the OP of &#8216;this thread&#8217;* says nothing about* &#8216;DEAD people&#8217;* or *&#8216;Air Force Bases&#8217;* or *&#8216;DNA evidence.&#8217; *No 100-ton Jetliner even crashed at the Pentagon, so obviously *there are no DEAD PEOPLE connected to AA77* to describe in my OP explanations about *&#8216;what really happened.&#8217;* If anybody here is going to offer *&#8216;rebuttals&#8217;* to my actual explanations of what really happened on 9/11 at the Pentagon, then you MUST address *something that &#8220;I did write&#8221; in the Opening Post of this thread* using whatever *&#8216;you call&#8217; credible evidence* to support SOMETHING ELSE. Retired Guy is talking about DEAD People and victim DNA and Air Force Bases, but where is *&#8216;his&#8217; evidence for anything?* :0) 



RetiredGySgt said:


> He claims an A-3 was used to fire a missile and to crash into the Pentagon.


 
  No. My OP explanation says* a &#8216;retrofitted&#8217; A-3 Skywarrior* was used in the attack, which I just explained in the previous post to Kalam (here) *using third-party links to &#8216;that&#8217; evidence.* I do believe that Mr. Retired Guy needs some lessons on the true meaning and purpose of *&#8216;debate,&#8217;* which amounts to the presentation of *&#8216;opposing views&#8217;* (dictionary).  That means* I show &#8216;the evidence&#8217; to support &#8216;my view&#8217; *that *a retrofitted* A-3 Skywarrior *&#8216;was&#8217; used* in the 9/11 attack at the Pentagon. Again, *that &#8216;evidentiary support&#8217;* was provided from *these third-party sources* (lookingglassnews.org, Portland.indymedia.org and home.att.net). I have* &#8216;three&#8217; related &#8216;A-3 retrofit&#8217; stories* with information to support* &#8216;my OP explanation,&#8217;* but what does Retired Guy have in the way of *any &#8216;supported&#8217; opposing explanation?* The guy has *NOTHING* but more whining and crying . . . 



RetiredGySgt said:


> His proof is an engine that was NEVER on the A-3 and was not found at the scene, a wheel that is not from an A-3 and exactly matches the wheel from the aircraft that the Government claims hit the Pentagon.


 

  The DoD and their military contractors and their military subcontractors have access to *every Pratt & Whitney military Jet engine in the U.S. Military Arsenal!!!* There is no reason for anyone to believe that the* DoD &#8216;retrofitted&#8217; flying BOMB *began &#8216;and&#8217; ended the &#8216;retrofitting process&#8217; with *the same Pratt & Whitney engines or wheels or rims!!!* The evidence says,

LookingGlassNews.org 



> [FONT=&quot]According to two civilian defense contractor employees working at commercial corporate facilities at Fort Collins-Loveland Municipal Airport (left), in the months before the September 11 attacks *U.S. Air Force defense contractors brought in A-3 Sky Warrior aircraf*t under cover of darkness *to be COMPLETELY refitted and modified* at the small civilian airport in Colorado. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]The revelations are important evidence for a reportedly ongoing secret 9/11 probe because widely available Federal Emergency Management Administration (FEMA) photographs taken during the attacks clearly show that *[FONT=&quot]the few aircraft parts found at the Pentagon belonged to a small jet very similar to a modified A-3 Sky Warrior--not the American Airlines Boeing 757.[/FONT]*[/FONT]


The fact that NO Boeing 757-200 Jetliner parts were found at the Pentagon is explained in detail by *Colonel George Nelson* (here). Right here is the obvious difference between *&#8216;my work&#8217;* and that of* Retired Guy*, because *&#8220;I do&#8221; support my 911Truth explanations with &#8216;evidence&#8217;* and he is out here just *&#8216;talking&#8217;* blahblah and making a case for *NOTHING*. Who has Retired Guy quoted in this debate with more credibility than *Colonel George Nelson* from our own military with the job of maintaining Jet aircraft throughout his military career? The fact is that many of you (including Retired Guy) have never heard of* a &#8216;time-change part,&#8217;* until you found that information in my work and from the testimony from somebody like Colonel George Nelson. All of these commercial Jetliners have* &#8216;time-change parts&#8217;* that have *serial numbers written down in maintenance log books* that identify crashed Jetliners all the time. The problem is that Retired Guy has NO EVIDENCE to support *the Government&#8217;s claim* that &#8216;they&#8217; are even in possession of AA77, or AA11, or Flight 93, or Flight 175; when *that determination &#8216;could&#8217; be proven in fifteen minutes after cool down*, according to Colonel George Nelson&#8217;s expert testimony. 



RetiredGySgt said:


> He posted a diagram that shows where the bodies and DNA was found of ALL the victims, claims the dead ( but really alive) passengers and crew body parts were smuggled into the wreckage after the fact, THEN claims no DNA was recovered at the pentagon at all but rather sent from an Air Force Base.


 
  No sir. Retired Guy is again *&#8216;characterizing&#8217; my explanations from &#8216;defending arguments&#8217;* and NOTHING I actually presented as my thesis, claims, evidence and conclusions from the OP of this thread. I &#8216;am&#8217; here to defend *the OP explanation* &#8216;and&#8217; *to answer related questions on this Pentagon Case*, but any Pentagon Explanation about DNA and bodies and victims and passengers and crew body parts and smuggling evidence and whatnot will be part of *future OP Pentagon Papers* ON THOSE RELATED TOPICS. Since no 100-ton Jetliner crashed at the Pentagon, then obviously *those supposed &#8216;victims&#8217; were murdered* at some other location and the DNA evidence was included in the paperwork for *&#8216;this&#8217; Pentagon Investigation*. I answered Retired Guy&#8217;s questions on that subject in Post #124 using third-party testimony from third-party links and *his &#8216;two-liner&#8217; reply *appears in Post #125. Okay, so where are *his &#8216;opposing views&#8217; in a Pentagon Explanation* using his own examples of credible evidence? ;0) 



RetiredGySgt said:


> He claims that the supposed A-3 Naval Jet could clip 5 light poles ( or telephone poles) and keep flying with just an adjustment from the secret remote pilot.


 
  No. The *&#8216;retrofitted&#8217; DoD Jet* clipped only two of the five light poles (#1 and #2), while the others were uprooted (like #1) by *the &#8216;bow shockwave&#8217;* of the hypersonic missile (pic). Retired Guy does NOT understand my OP explanation well enough to even write a rebuttal, which is the reason he remains very much *&#8216;confused.&#8217;* Briefly: The DoD Jet launched the missile some miles away from the Pentagon in order to create *required &#8216;distance&#8217; *between these* &#8216;two&#8217; 9:31:39 AM attack components*. The Jet continued to approach the Pentagon at around 500 miles per hour, but the missile was following at a much slower speed; until making up the distance in the final moment, when *the missile went &#8216;hypersonic.&#8217; *The DoD bad guys failed to realize that *the missile bow shockwave* would *&#8216;enlarge&#8217; upon approaching the Route 27 overpass *(pic) and the &#8216;elevated roadway.&#8217; The DoD missile crossed Washington BLVD (Route 27) between the large green signs and Pole #1, when the force from *the enlarged bow shockwave* uprooted and launched *the &#8216;breakaway pole&#8217;* up into the air &#8216;and&#8217; *directly in front of the approaching DoD Jet *on course to strike the Column Line (CL) 11-15 location (pic = lower left). However, the starboard engine struck the upper arm assembly of the light pole (pic) to transfer force to the main pole shaft; which was *thrown &#8216;north&#8217; and directly through Lloyd England&#8217;s taxi windshield*.






  You can see the upper assembly &#8216;detached&#8217; from the main pole in the picture beyond the taxi cab &#8216;and&#8217; the hole in the windshield where Lloyd and his helper (from the white van) removed the pole during the *&#8216;big boom&#8217;* incident (LibertyPost.org article) that took place about 5 minutes &#8216;after&#8217; the original 9:31:39 AM missile strike. The DoD Flying BOMB then clipped Pole #2 (pic = upper right), which you can also see was clipped only *at the &#8216;top&#8217; of the pole* that is very narrow. However, Poles 3, 4 and 5 were all uprooted by *the missile bow shockwave*, which accounts for more &#8216;twisting&#8217; of the components than actually being struck by the DoD Jet.  



RetiredGySgt said:


> Ohh then there is the supposed picture of a wing from an A-3 being smuggled off the lawn. Of course the object has almost no weight as evidenced by the people carrying it having no load on their shoulders, it is most likely a tent being carried ON to the Lawn as evidenced by the color and appearance and the actual direction the carrying members are taking it, you know ON to the lawn NOT off.


 
  This is where Mr. Retired Guy is apparently characterizing something from somebody else. Of course we cannot really tell what the heck this guy is &#8216;talking&#8217; about, because he refuses to *actually &#8220;quote >>&#8221; from MY WORK* before beginning is empty rants. You want to see pictures of A-3 fuselage parts? :0)






  Here you go hotshot! Jon Carlson does a good job of showing you the parts on his website here.



RetiredGySgt said:


> Not to mention the fact that he and others have claimed there was no wings at the crash site at all.


 
  No wings? :0) Stop being silly! What kind of Retrofitted DoD Flying BOMB has no wings? :0) The portside wing was *detached from the Jet at impact to be thrown &#8216;north&#8217; (left)* into the corner created by the Heliport building and the E-ring wall. Jon Carlson highlights the wing (here) on this webpage (here). The starboard wing was also detached to fall straight down at impact (pic) where the aluminum skin burned like on the fuselage. 

  GL,

  Terral


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Talk about a snow job. You think you can say anything you want and then latter claim you not only didn't say it but that anyone that tells you you said it can not do so because it was not in your first post. YOU need to learn how life works retard.

Shall I go quote you where you said 2.3 trillion dollars? I can alos quote you on all the other points I made and you know it. 

Guess what? YOU are wasting space. Anyone dumb enough to believe you con job already was a believer in your ignorant conspiracy theories. You claim you are trying to educate and then you resort to snow jobs, con jobs and outright lies.

You may want to now go back and delete or change all the stupid things you have claimed through out this thread, which will be difficult since most of us have quoted you a lot and you haven't the power to change those quotes. I suppose you could try to make the claim we all altered what you ACTUALLY said after you change your posts.

Liars should really remember the lies they tell, in this case they are all WRITTEN down, ALL you had to do was read your previous posts and not change or add more lies that do not work with the first ones.

Lets take a real simply one, shall we?

Your entire supposed proof that an A-3 was used is an engine, a landing gear wheel and a wing. NONE of which exist as part of ANY A-3 ever. So instead you claim that your proof that it was an A-3 is that there was a magic total overall of the Aircraft, with no evidence to prove it.

Once again dipshit, YOUR sources claim the engine was standard on an A-3 and that the wheel was part of an A-3. Caught in the lie you want to claim that those parts were added secretly later.


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else catch the inconsistancies* with the claims by the Thread starter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, try *inconsistencies* that has no *a *anywhere. The Topic Starter in this debate has a name that strikes fear in the hearts of DoD field ops and Dupes everywhere. :0)
Click to expand...


You have conceded defeat in this argument already by evoking the _First Xotoxian Law of Internet Forum Debate_:

*"During a heated debate, when one party begins to correct grammar and spelling, that party is admitting defeat."*

Congrats RetiredGySgt on your debate win!


----------



## Terral

HI Xotoxi and Retired Guy:



xotoxi said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else catch the inconsistancies* with the claims by the Thread starter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, try *inconsistencies* that has no *a *anywhere. The Topic Starter in this debate has a name that strikes fear in the hearts of DoD field ops and Dupes everywhere. :0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have conceded defeat in this argument already by evoking the _First Xotoxian Law of Internet Forum Debate_:
> 
> *"During a heated debate, when one party begins to correct grammar and spelling, that party is admitting defeat."*
> 
> Congrats RetiredGySgt on your debate win!
Click to expand...


Hardly. I produced more evidentiary support for *'my' Pentagon explanation* in the *Opening Post* than both of you guys in all of your posts combined on this thread BY FAR. My point is that if the Retired Guy wants to cast stones using NO EVIDENCE, then at the very least spell your words correctly. 

Anyone can start at the beginning of this thread and see that neither of you guys have presented *a 'supported' case for ANYTHING.* Please direct us to the Post# where either of you guys make a case for *a real 100-ton Jetliner crashing anywhere* and I will begin drafting defending arguments against that NONSENSE too.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]YouTube - Laugh Out Loud[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> HI Xotoxi and Retired Guy:
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> First of all, try *inconsistencies* that has no *a *anywhere. The Topic Starter in this debate has a name that strikes fear in the hearts of DoD field ops and Dupes everywhere. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have conceded defeat in this argument already by evoking the _First Xotoxian Law of Internet Forum Debate_:
> 
> *"During a heated debate, when one party begins to correct grammar and spelling, that party is admitting defeat."*
> 
> Congrats RetiredGySgt on your debate win!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hardly. I produced more evidentiary support for *'my' Pentagon explanation* in the *Opening Post* than both of you guys in all of your posts combined on this thread BY FAR.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter.

You corrected spelling.  Argument over.

In the Olympics, someone could break the world record for the 100 meter sprint by a full second...

...but if they step on the line out of the starting gate, they are disqualified.

You, Terral, have been disqualified.


----------



## Terral

Hi Xotoxi:



xotoxi said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Xotoxi and Retired Guy:
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have conceded defeat in this argument already by evoking the _First Xotoxian Law of Internet Forum Debate_:
> 
> *"During a heated debate, when one party begins to correct grammar and spelling, that party is admitting defeat."*
> 
> Congrats RetiredGySgt on your debate win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly. I produced more evidentiary support for *'my' Pentagon explanation* in the *Opening Post* than both of you guys in all of your posts combined on this thread BY FAR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter.
> 
> You corrected spelling.  Argument over.
> 
> In the Olympics, someone could break the world record for the 100 meter sprint by a full second...
> 
> ...but if they step on the line out of the starting gate, they are disqualified.
> 
> You, Terral, have been disqualified.
Click to expand...













<< my three witnesses. :0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> << my three witnesses. :0)




Those three witnesses are about as credible as you.


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired:

Thank you to everyone who actually participated in these *"What Happened At The Pentagon"* deliberations, even if some of you refused to support your statements using anything at all. My case has been presented to my complete satisfaction and you guys can continue filling this thread up with one-liner drivel if that makes you happy. Any third-party reader looking up this topic in the archives will make up his or her mind in the first 100 posts, so my views on this Pentagon topic will be presented in other threads under different Topic Titles; and under different thesis statements, claims, evidentiary support and conclusions.  



RetiredGySgt said:


> Talk about a snow job. You think you can say anything you want and then latter claim you not only didn't say it but that anyone that tells you you said it can not do so because it was not in your first post. YOU need to learn how life works retard . . .



If Retired Guy really thinks that he has proven ANYTHING in this Pentagon Debate then congratulations! 






All Loyal Bushie DUPES << 

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


> If Retired Guy really thinks that he has proven ANYTHING in this Pentagon Debate then congratulations!



Terral, let me fill you in on something...

Retired Guy does not have to prove _*anything*_, because the basis of his argument is _*reality*_.

On the other hand, you are trying to prove _*fiction*_, and thus far have failed miserably.  

You have presented a bunch of theories and have tried to prove those theories with more theories and "what ifs".  That doesn't work well in a world of science, logic, and reality.


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> Thank you to everyone who actually participated in these *"What Happened At The Pentagon"* deliberations, even if some of you refused to support your statements using anything at all. My case has been presented to my complete satisfaction and you guys can continue filling this thread up with one-liner drivel if that makes you happy. Any third-party reader looking up this topic in the archives will make up his or her mind in the first 100 posts, so my views on this Pentagon topic will be presented in other threads under different Topic Titles; and under different thesis statements, claims, evidentiary support and conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a snow job. You think you can say anything you want and then latter claim you not only didn't say it but that anyone that tells you you said it can not do so because it was not in your first post. YOU need to learn how life works retard . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Retired Guy really thinks that he has proven ANYTHING in this Pentagon Debate then congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Loyal Bushie DUPES <<
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

hey asshole, since when is believing the facts and the truth called being duped
that is you morons, you are duped by Alex Jones and his minions of idiots


----------



## LA RAM FAN

xotoxi said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Retired Guy really thinks that he has proven ANYTHING in this Pentagon Debate then congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral, let me fill you in on something...
> 
> Retired Guy does not have to prove _*anything*_, because the basis of his argument is _*reality*_.
> 
> On the other hand, you are trying to prove _*fiction*_, and thus far have failed miserably.
> 
> You have presented a bunch of theories and have tried to prove those theories with more theories and "what ifs".  That doesn't work well in a world of science, logic, and reality.
Click to expand...


Xotoxi,let me fill you in on something..

Retired Guy has to prove many things,because the basis for HIS argument is fiction and thus far he has failed miserably.HE has presented a bunch of theories and has tried to prove those theories with more theories.your right,that doesnt work well in a world of science,logic,and reality.

Terrel on the other hand,doesnt have to prove anything because HIS arguments are based on reality.We have asked you guys hundreds of times to post the videos of the airliner coming into the pentagan,you guys havent posted them ONCE.Just a bunch of pics of alleged aircraft parts as your argument,you ignore the facts that it is impossible to penetrate washington- the most heavily air defense system in the world without getting shot down in the process.LOL.AND that the FBI illegally confiscated many videos from the pentagan that day and refuses to let the american people look at them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> Thank you to everyone who actually participated in these *"What Happened At The Pentagon"* deliberations, even if some of you refused to support your statements using anything at all. My case has been presented to my complete satisfaction and you guys can continue filling this thread up with one-liner drivel if that makes you happy. Any third-party reader looking up this topic in the archives will make up his or her mind in the first 100 posts, so my views on this Pentagon topic will be presented in other threads under different Topic Titles; and under different thesis statements, claims, evidentiary support and conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a snow job. You think you can say anything you want and then latter claim you not only didn't say it but that anyone that tells you you said it can not do so because it was not in your first post. YOU need to learn how life works retard . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Retired Guy really thinks that he has proven ANYTHING in this Pentagon Debate then congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Loyal Bushie DUPES <<
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


and thank you Terrel for giving us a great presentation of what actually happened at the pentagon that day.yeah thats the best thing to do,just let the Bush Dupes continue to fill up the thread with one liner drivel and talk to themselves.


----------



## Terral

Hi Inside Job:

Since you bumped this Pentagon thread to the top of the Board, then I will make this reply:



9/11 inside job said:


> and thank you Terrel for giving us a great presentation of what actually happened at the pentagon that day.yeah thats the best thing to do,just let the Bush Dupes continue to fill up the thread with one liner drivel and talk to themselves.



No problem. The final lesson learned by many great debaters is knowing when to shut the hell up and move on. :0) I have several other Pentagon Topics to post in this Conspiracies Forum, but will not flood the place with Pentagon Topics until this one moves down the Board. 

Give me a few days and we will look into this Pentagon case from another angle; maybe a remake of the *Pentagon Timeline* (like this), or the *DoD-manipulated Pentagon Fire* (like this), or focus upon the *9:31:39 First Explosion* (like this). Send me any thoughts you might have and I will begin preparing our next Pentagon adventure. :0) 

Thanks again to everyone making a contribution to the Pentagon Debate, whether we agree or disagree.

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the thing that really amazes me about the 9/11 apologists the way they desperately grasp at straws to to defend the official version Terral is I just watched your expert pentagan testimy video_ I have seen that well done good video before,and despite the fact that it has expert commerical pilots on there saying THEY could never make the kind of manuvers the 9/11 commission SAYS the muslim pilots made,despite the fact you got expert testimony from these kinds of people who flew airliners for over 30 years and a general saying the 9/11 commission is wrong,that an airliner could not do that kind of damage to the pentagan,they STILL defend the official version.I love it.the pilots on there say that there should have been massive damage to the lawn and yet the grass is a perfect green.guess these experts dont know nothing huh? by the way Terral,I looked at your NYPD police report thread and all I see on there is some advertisements.same thing with the mystery explained thread.


----------



## Burp

You two should get a room.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Burp said:


> You two should get a room.


YOU need to stop living in denial and care about that tragedy.


----------



## Burp

9/11 inside job said:


> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two should get a room.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU need to stop living in denial and care about that tragedy.
Click to expand...


Ouch. 

You told me.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two should get a room.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU need to stop living in denial and care about that tragedy.
Click to expand...

actually, i believe he does
what he DOESNT believe is your idiotic nonsense


----------



## Burp

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two should get a room.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU need to stop living in denial and care about that tragedy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> actually, i believe he does
> what he DOESNT believe is your idiotic nonsense
Click to expand...


Yes. You are right DC.  Thank you.

I was in such a daze for a few moments - to have reality thrown in my face was, well...

But I'm better now.

You see 9/11 job, or whatever kind of job you are, I care greatly for the people who died.  

I will never disrespect their memory by thinking for one moment that the government was behind it.

Not denial.  Just the truth.  We know who is responsible.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Burp said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU need to stop living in denial and care about that tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i believe he does
> what he DOESNT believe is your idiotic nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You are right DC.  Thank you.
> 
> I was in such a daze for a few moments - to have reality thrown in my face was, well...
> 
> But I'm better now.
> 
> You see 9/11 job, or whatever kind of job you are, I care greatly for the people who died.
> 
> I will never disrespect their memory by thinking for one moment that the government was behind it.
> 
> Not denial.  Just the truth.  We know who is responsible.
Click to expand...

uh that proves what a true idiot you are listening to what DC says.that fool goes around calling people names all the time when they are trying to have a civilized discussion about this event.Burp people like you and divecon,are a disgrace to those 3000 people who lost their lives because you DO disrespect their memory BIG TIME and do them a disservice big time by swallowing the lies and propaganda by the government and CIA controlled media by being afraid of the truth.


----------



## manu1959

where are the four planes and all the people on them..................


----------



## Burp

9/11 inside job said:


> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i believe he does
> what he DOESNT believe is your idiotic nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You are right DC.  Thank you.
> 
> I was in such a daze for a few moments - to have reality thrown in my face was, well...
> 
> But I'm better now.
> 
> You see 9/11 job, or whatever kind of job you are, I care greatly for the people who died.
> 
> I will never disrespect their memory by thinking for one moment that the government was behind it.
> 
> Not denial.  Just the truth.  We know who is responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh that proves what a true idiot you are listening to what DC says.that fool goes around calling people names all the time when they are trying to have a civilized discussion about this event.Burp people like you and divecon,are a disgrace to those 3000 people who lost their lives because you DO disrespect their memory BIG TIME and do them a disservice big time by swallowing the lies and propaganda by the government and CIA controlled media by being afraid of the truth.
Click to expand...


Yawn. 

Oh..I'm sorry.  Did you say something?

I was playing with my troll doll.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i believe he does
> what he DOESNT believe is your idiotic nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You are right DC.  Thank you.
> 
> I was in such a daze for a few moments - to have reality thrown in my face was, well...
> 
> But I'm better now.
> 
> You see 9/11 job, or whatever kind of job you are, I care greatly for the people who died.
> 
> I will never disrespect their memory by thinking for one moment that the government was behind it.
> 
> Not denial.  Just the truth.  We know who is responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh that proves what a true idiot you are listening to what DC says.that fool goes around calling people names all the time when they are trying to have a civilized discussion about this event.Burp people like you and divecon,are a disgrace to those 3000 people who lost their lives because you DO disrespect their memory BIG TIME and do them a disservice big time by swallowing the lies and propaganda by the government and CIA controlled media by being afraid of the truth.
Click to expand...

no, asshole, i can have a civilized discussion with anyone intelligent enough to have one
i have yet to meet the troofer that was
you guys are all fucking MORONS


----------



## Toro

manu1959 said:


> where are the four planes and all the people on them..................



Pfft!

Details, details...


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Toro said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where are the four planes and all the people on them..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft!
> 
> Details, details...
Click to expand...


You guys haven't been paying attention. The planes never existed.

As to all the dead people, there are several claims on that. Made by the same people depending on what day of the week it is.

One has it that no one actually died at all. That all the supposed dead are really all just fine hiding out in plain sight in America.

The other is that the secret inside bad guys secretly found and murdered all these people without ANYONE the wiser. Now from there, there are several versions as to what happened.

One has it that the dead were chopped up and body parts and DNA secretly smuggled into the crash sites, another is that no one actually found any evidence of the dead people at the crash sites at all, that the DNA evidence and body parts were secretly delivered to an Airforce base and then forwarded from there with the claim they were found at the crash site.

Once again, depending on the day of the week, the moon cycles and who is asking, the same conspiracy theorist will present ALL these theories as absolute fact in response to being questioned.


----------



## DiveCon

RetiredGySgt said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where are the four planes and all the people on them..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft!
> 
> Details, details...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys haven't been paying attention. The planes never existed.
> 
> As to all the dead people, there are several claims on that. Made by the same people depending on what day of the week it is.
> 
> One has it that no one actually died at all. That all the supposed dead are really all just fine hiding out in plain sight in America.
> 
> The other is that the secret inside bad guys secretly found and murdered all these people without ANYONE the wiser. Now from there, there are several versions as to what happened.
> 
> One has it that the dead were chopped up and body parts and DNA secretly smuggled into the crash sites, another is that no one actually found any evidence of the dead people at the crash sites at all, that the DNA evidence and body parts were secretly delivered to an Airforce base and then forwarded from there with the claim they were found at the crash site.
> 
> Once again, depending on the day of the week, the moon cycles and who is asking, the same conspiracy theorist will present ALL these theories as absolute fact in response to being questioned.
Click to expand...

yup
they do tend to contradict their statements at times


----------



## elvis

I went and saw slumdog millionaire tonight.  I saw a preview for a film about the illuminati.  I think the OP must have written the script.


----------



## eots

Burp said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU need to stop living in denial and care about that tragedy.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i believe he does
> what he DOESNT believe is your idiotic nonsense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. You are right DC.  Thank you.
> 
> I was in such a daze for a few moments - to have reality thrown in my face was, well...
> 
> But I'm better now.
> 
> You see 9/11 job, or whatever kind of job you are, I care greatly for the people who died.
> 
> I will never disrespect their memory by thinking for one moment that the government was behind it.
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> *
> Senator Bob Kerrey &#8211; Appointed to the 9/11 Commission upon the resignation of Senator Max Cleland in December 2003 and served on the Commission during the final seven months of its 19-month existence.  U.S. Senator from Nebraska 1989 - 2000.  Governor of Nebraska 1983 - 1987.  Unsuccessful candidate for the Democratic presidential nomination in 1992.  Former member, Navy SEAL special forces 1966 - 1969, serving in Vietnam.  Combat injuries resulted in the amputation of the lower part of one leg.  Awarded the Congressional Medal of Honor for "conspicuous gallantry and intrepidity at the risk of his life" for his service in Vietnam.  Currently, President, New School University 2001 - present. *
> Statement of Richard Greene, Air America Radio host 3/2/08: [/B]
> 
> "All I care about is saving this democracy and saving this country and this world for my daughter and for our next generations. And on Air America, I'm doing every single thing I can. OK?
> 
> Now I went to Senator Kerrey and I said. "Senator --" because he's associated with Air America -- I said, "Senator, are you still believing that there wasn't enough time and enough money to do an investigation?"
> 
> And he said, "Absolutely."
> 
> I said, "Are you calling for a new investigation?"
> 
> And he said, "No, Richard, I am going further than that." He said, "I am calling for a permanent 9/11 Commission."
> 
> And I said, "Senator, is this public? Can I announce that on the air? And are you willing to come on the air and say that?"
> 
> And he said, "Yes." YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> 
> Newsweek article by Philip Shenon 3/23/09:
> 
> Not denial.  Just the truth.  We know who is responsible.
Click to expand...


*
Lt. Col. Guy S. Razer, MS Aeronautical Science, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Retired U.S. Air Force command fighter pilot.  Former instructor; U.S. Air Force Fighter Weapons School and NATO&#8217;s Tactical Leadership Program.  As an Air Force weapons effects expert was responsible for wartime tasking of most appropriate aircraft/munition for target destruction to include steel and concrete superstructures.  Former aeronautical structures flight test engineer with McDonnell Douglas, working on advanced DC-9 autopilot systems and DC-10 flight envelope expansion stress and flutter analysis.  Tactical aircraft flown: General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber, McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle, General Dynamics / Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet, Boeing B-1 Bomber, MiG-29 (Russian fighter), and Su-22 (Russian fighter/bomber).  3,000+ fighter hours.  Combat time over Iraq.  20-year Air Force career. 
Statement to this website 3/25/07: "After 4+ years of research since retirement in 2002, I am 100% convinced that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were planned, organized, and committed by treasonous perpetrators that have infiltrated the highest levels of our government.  It is now time to take our country back. *

The "collapse" of WTC Building 7 shows beyond any doubt that the demolitions were pre-planned.  There is simply no way to demolish a 47-story building (on fire) over a coffee break.  It is also impossible to report the building&#8217;s collapse before it happened, as BBC News did, unless it was pre-planned.  Further damning evidence is Larry Silverstein's video taped confession in which he states "they made that decision to pull [WTC 7] and we watched the building collapse." [Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.] 

*We cannot let the pursuit of justice fail.  Those of us in the military took an oath to "support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic".  Just because we have retired does not make that oath invalid, so it is not just our responsibility, it is our duty to expose the real perpetrators of 9/11 and bring them to justice, no matter how hard it is, how long it takes, or how much we have to suffer to do it. 

We owe it to those who have gone before us who executed that same oath, and who are doing the same thing in Iraq and Afghanistan right now.  Those of us who joined the military and faithfully executed orders that were given us had to trust our leaders.  The violation and abuse of that trust is not only heinous, but ultimately the most accurate definition of treason!"



Capt. Edgar Mitchell, DSc 

Capt. Edgar Mitchell, U.S. Navy (ret), BS Industrial Management, BS Aeronautical Engineering, Doctor of Science, Aeronautics and Astronautics from MIT &#8211; Pilot and Astronaut.  Sixth man to walk on the moon (Apollo 14 mission).  Patrol bomber and attack plane pilot, U.S. Navy.  Test Pilot, Air Test and Evaluation Squadron 5 (VX-5).  Chief of Project Management Division, Navy Field Office for the Manned Orbiting Laboratory Project.  Graduated first in his class from the Aerospace Research Pilot School, and served as an instructor there.  Recipient of many awards and honors including the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the USN Distinguished Medal and three NASA Group Achievement Awards. Inducted to the Space Hall of Fame in 1979 and the Astronaut Hall of Fame in 1998.  Recipient of honorary doctorates in engineering from New Mexico State University, the University of Akron, Carnegie Mellon University, and a ScD from Embry-Riddle University.  Founder of the Institute of Noetic Sciences. 
Endorser of and proposed Commissioner of a New Investigation into 9/11 as described in the New York City Ballot Initiative 11/08: "Petition to Create a NYC Independent Commission with Subpoena Power to Conduct a Comprehensive and Fact-Driven Investigation of All Relevant Aspects of the Tragic Events of September 11, 2001 and Issue a Report. 

WHEREAS, many New York City voters believe that there remain many unanswered questions critical to establishing the truth about all relevant events leading up to, during and subsequent to the tragic attacks occurring on September 11, 2001 (&#8220;9/11&#8221, and 

WHEREAS, no prior investigation by any New York City agency or any other governmental entity has resulted in the citizens being provided with those critical answers or information necessary to establish the truth about those tragic events, ... 

An independent, temporary New York City commission (the &#8220;Commission&#8221 is hereby created to conduct a comprehensive, factdriven investigation into the events that took place on 9/11, as well as to thoroughly examine related events before and after the attacks, including any activities attempting to hide, cover up, impede or obstruct any investigation into these 9/11 events, following wherever the facts may lead. The Commission shall publish one or more reports of their findings." *


Website: Ed Mitchell 






*
Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD 

Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University. 
Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: *

"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. 

They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official &#8220;investigations&#8221; have really been cover-up operations. 

Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response. 

We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administration&#8217;s interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed. 

We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media." 


Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  It&#8217;s impossible. &#8230; There&#8217;s a second group of facts having to do with the cover up. &#8230; Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government don&#8217;t want us to know what happened and who&#8217;s responsible.&#8230; 

Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that it&#8217;s highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney. 
think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say that&#8217;s much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder."  
I thhttp://video.go 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11:     
"We want truthful answers to question. &#8230;  As Americans of conscience, we ask for four things: 
An immediate investigation by New York Attorney General Eliot Spitzer 
Immediate investigation in Congressional Hearings. 
Media attention to scrutinize and investigate the evidence. 
The formation of a truly independent citizens-based inquiry." http://www.911truth.org/article 



*Member: Pilots for 9/11 Truth  Association Statement: "Pilots for 9/11 Truth is an organization of aviation professionals and pilots throughout the globe that have gathered together for one purpose. We are committed to seeking the truth surrounding the events of the 11th of September 2001. Our main focus concentrates on the four flights, maneuvers performed and the reported pilots. We do not offer theory or point blame. However, we are focused on determining the truth of that fateful day since the United States Government doesn't seem to be very forthcoming with answers." *


Website: The Patriots


----------



## DiveCon

Eots, you post that tripe enough as it is, please at least have the common sense to delete the double post


----------



## eots

are you seeing double again _dive-con_..or is this your denial that very reasoned and logical people feel the investigation of 911 was a cover -up.. a _failure _..and as a result the truth is not know


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> are you seeing double again _dive-con_..or is this your denial that very reasoned and logical people feel the investigation of 911 was a cover -up.. a _failure _..and as a result the truth is not know


posts #255 and #256 are identical
or are you blind
i try to help you out and you act like a fucking asshole


or maybe your posts all LOOK the same because you just post the same stupid assed shit


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you seeing double again _dive-con_..or is this your denial that very reasoned and logical people feel the investigation of 911 was a cover -up.. a _failure _..and as a result the truth is not know
> 
> 
> 
> posts #255 and #256 are identical
> or are you blind
> i try to help you out and you act like a fucking asshole
> 
> 
> or maybe your posts all LOOK the same because you just post the same stupid assed shit
Click to expand...


posts #255 and #256 are identical
or are you blind
i try to help you out and you act like a fucking asshole


or maybe your posts all LOOK the same because you just post the same stupid assed shit 



wtf...??????


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you seeing double again _dive-con_..or is this your denial that very reasoned and logical people feel the investigation of 911 was a cover -up.. a _failure _..and as a result the truth is not know
> 
> 
> 
> posts #255 and #256 are identical
> or are you blind
> i try to help you out and you act like a fucking asshole
> 
> 
> or maybe your posts all LOOK the same because you just post the same stupid assed shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> posts #255 and #256 are identical
> or are you blind
> i try to help you out and you act like a fucking asshole
> 
> 
> or maybe your posts all LOOK the same because you just post the same stupid assed shit
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...??????
Click to expand...

yeah, NOW you delete it
then try and act like it never happened
you are not only an idiot, you are a LIAR as well


----------



## eots

really.... seek professional help...this is not a good sign


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> really.... seek professional help...this is not a good sign


fuck off moron


----------



## RetiredGySgt

eots said:


> really.... seek professional help...this is not a good sign



Childish BULLSHIT from an ignorant delusional turd. You have that 5 year old schtick down good.


----------



## eots

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> really.... seek professional help...this is not a good sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Childish BULLSHIT from an ignorant delusional turd. You have that 5 year old schtick down good.
Click to expand...


oh oh...looks like its contagious..hope your happy Now dive-con..you  have gone set RGS off ...again


----------



## xotoxi

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> really.... seek professional help...this is not a good sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Childish BULLSHIT from an ignorant delusional turd. You have that 5 year old schtick down good.
Click to expand...

 
I think what he needs is more Cowbell.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RetiredGySgt said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> really.... seek professional help...this is not a good sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Childish BULLSHIT from an ignorant delusional turd. You have that 5 year old schtick down good.
Click to expand...


yeah us truthseekers know thats what you are Sarge.No need to tell us that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you seeing double again _dive-con_..or is this your denial that very reasoned and logical people feel the investigation of 911 was a cover -up.. a _failure _..and as a result the truth is not know
> 
> 
> 
> posts #255 and #256 are identical
> or are you blind
> i try to help you out and you act like a fucking asshole
> 
> 
> or maybe your posts all LOOK the same because you just post the same stupid assed shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> posts #255 and #256 are identical
> or are you blind
> i try to help you out and you act like a fucking asshole
> 
> 
> or maybe your posts all LOOK the same because you just post the same stupid assed shit
> 
> 
> 
> wtf...??????
Click to expand...


dont bother with him or the rest of them anymore on this thread Eots.I mean they havent even bothered to address my first post I made on the previous page.as you know,when they cant address something that proves them wrong,they just go off and start sprouting crap with childish comebacks to my first post on the previous page like-you two should get a room together and other childish crap.just let them fill the rest of this thread with their childish drivel and stupid one liners.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i believe he does
> what he DOESNT believe is your idiotic nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. You are right DC.  Thank you.
> 
> I was in such a daze for a few moments - to have reality thrown in my face was, well...
> 
> But I'm better now.
> 
> You see 9/11 job, or whatever kind of job you are, I care greatly for the people who died.
> 
> I will never disrespect their memory by thinking for one moment that the government was behind it.
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> *
> Senator Bob Kerrey  Appointed to the 9/11 Commission upon the resignation of Senator Max Cleland in December 2003 and served on the Commission during the final seven months of its 19-month existence.  U.S. Senator from Nebraska 1989 - 2000.  Governor of Nebraska 1983 - 1987.  Unsuccessful candidate for the Democratic presidential nomination in 1992.  Former member, Navy SEAL special forces 1966 - 1969, serving in Vietnam.  Combat injuries resulted in the amputation of the lower part of one leg.  Awarded the Congressional Medal of Honor for "conspicuous gallantry and intrepidity at the risk of his life" for his service in Vietnam.  Currently, President, New School University 2001 - present. *
> Statement of Richard Greene, Air America Radio host 3/2/08: [/B]
> 
> "All I care about is saving this democracy and saving this country and this world for my daughter and for our next generations. And on Air America, I'm doing every single thing I can. OK?
> 
> Now I went to Senator Kerrey and I said. "Senator --" because he's associated with Air America -- I said, "Senator, are you still believing that there wasn't enough time and enough money to do an investigation?"
> 
> And he said, "Absolutely."
> 
> I said, "Are you calling for a new investigation?"
> 
> And he said, "No, Richard, I am going further than that." He said, "I am calling for a permanent 9/11 Commission."
> 
> And I said, "Senator, is this public? Can I announce that on the air? And are you willing to come on the air and say that?"
> 
> And he said, "Yes." YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> 
> Newsweek article by Philip Shenon 3/23/09:
> 
> Not denial.  Just the truth.  We know who is responsible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *
> Lt. Col. Guy S. Razer, MS Aeronautical Science, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Retired U.S. Air Force command fighter pilot.  Former instructor; U.S. Air Force Fighter Weapons School and NATOs Tactical Leadership Program.  As an Air Force weapons effects expert was responsible for wartime tasking of most appropriate aircraft/munition for target destruction to include steel and concrete superstructures.  Former aeronautical structures flight test engineer with McDonnell Douglas, working on advanced DC-9 autopilot systems and DC-10 flight envelope expansion stress and flutter analysis.  Tactical aircraft flown: General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber, McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle, General Dynamics / Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet, Boeing B-1 Bomber, MiG-29 (Russian fighter), and Su-22 (Russian fighter/bomber).  3,000+ fighter hours.  Combat time over Iraq.  20-year Air Force career.
> Statement to this website 3/25/07: "After 4+ years of research since retirement in 2002, I am 100% convinced that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were planned, organized, and committed by treasonous perpetrators that have infiltrated the highest levels of our government.  It is now time to take our country back. *
> 
> The "collapse" of WTC Building 7 shows beyond any doubt that the demolitions were pre-planned.  There is simply no way to demolish a 47-story building (on fire) over a coffee break.  It is also impossible to report the buildings collapse before it happened, as BBC News did, unless it was pre-planned.  Further damning evidence is Larry Silverstein's video taped confession in which he states "they made that decision to pull [WTC 7] and we watched the building collapse." [Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories.  It would have been the tallest building in 33 states.  Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers.  However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks."  Watch the collapse video here.  And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.]
> 
> *We cannot let the pursuit of justice fail.  Those of us in the military took an oath to "support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic".  Just because we have retired does not make that oath invalid, so it is not just our responsibility, it is our duty to expose the real perpetrators of 9/11 and bring them to justice, no matter how hard it is, how long it takes, or how much we have to suffer to do it.
> 
> We owe it to those who have gone before us who executed that same oath, and who are doing the same thing in Iraq and Afghanistan right now.  Those of us who joined the military and faithfully executed orders that were given us had to trust our leaders.  The violation and abuse of that trust is not only heinous, but ultimately the most accurate definition of treason!"
> 
> 
> 
> Capt. Edgar Mitchell, DSc
> 
> Capt. Edgar Mitchell, U.S. Navy (ret), BS Industrial Management, BS Aeronautical Engineering, Doctor of Science, Aeronautics and Astronautics from MIT  Pilot and Astronaut.  Sixth man to walk on the moon (Apollo 14 mission).  Patrol bomber and attack plane pilot, U.S. Navy.  Test Pilot, Air Test and Evaluation Squadron 5 (VX-5).  Chief of Project Management Division, Navy Field Office for the Manned Orbiting Laboratory Project.  Graduated first in his class from the Aerospace Research Pilot School, and served as an instructor there.  Recipient of many awards and honors including the Presidential Medal of Freedom, the USN Distinguished Medal and three NASA Group Achievement Awards. Inducted to the Space Hall of Fame in 1979 and the Astronaut Hall of Fame in 1998.  Recipient of honorary doctorates in engineering from New Mexico State University, the University of Akron, Carnegie Mellon University, and a ScD from Embry-Riddle University.  Founder of the Institute of Noetic Sciences.
> Endorser of and proposed Commissioner of a New Investigation into 9/11 as described in the New York City Ballot Initiative 11/08: "Petition to Create a NYC Independent Commission with Subpoena Power to Conduct a Comprehensive and Fact-Driven Investigation of All Relevant Aspects of the Tragic Events of September 11, 2001 and Issue a Report.
> 
> WHEREAS, many New York City voters believe that there remain many unanswered questions critical to establishing the truth about all relevant events leading up to, during and subsequent to the tragic attacks occurring on September 11, 2001 (9/11), and
> 
> WHEREAS, no prior investigation by any New York City agency or any other governmental entity has resulted in the citizens being provided with those critical answers or information necessary to establish the truth about those tragic events, ...
> 
> An independent, temporary New York City commission (the Commission) is hereby created to conduct a comprehensive, factdriven investigation into the events that took place on 9/11, as well as to thoroughly examine related events before and after the attacks, including any activities attempting to hide, cover up, impede or obstruct any investigation into these 9/11 events, following wherever the facts may lead. The Commission shall publish one or more reports of their findings." *
> 
> 
> Website: Ed Mitchell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD
> 
> Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.
> Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: *
> 
> "Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned.
> 
> They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official investigations have really been cover-up operations.
> 
> Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response.
> 
> We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administrations interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed.
> 
> We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media."
> 
> 
> Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  Its impossible.  Theres a second group of facts having to do with the cover up.  Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government dont want us to know what happened and whos responsible.
> 
> Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that its highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney.
> think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say thats much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder."
> I thhttp://video.go
> 
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11:
> "We want truthful answers to question.   As Americans of conscience, we ask for four things:
> An immediate investigation by New York Attorney General Eliot Spitzer
> Immediate investigation in Congressional Hearings.
> Media attention to scrutinize and investigate the evidence.
> The formation of a truly independent citizens-based inquiry." http://www.911truth.org/article
> 
> 
> 
> *Member: Pilots for 9/11 Truth  Association Statement: "Pilots for 9/11 Truth is an organization of aviation professionals and pilots throughout the globe that have gathered together for one purpose. We are committed to seeking the truth surrounding the events of the 11th of September 2001. Our main focus concentrates on the four flights, maneuvers performed and the reported pilots. We do not offer theory or point blame. However, we are focused on determining the truth of that fateful day since the United States Government doesn't seem to be very forthcoming with answers." *
> 
> 
> Website: The Patriots
Click to expand...


all great information that takes the 9/11 apologists to school Eots but Im afraid your just wasting your breath on them.They'll never read it.


----------



## xotoxi

9/11 inside job said:


> all great information that takes the 9/11 apologists to school Eots but Im afraid your just wasting your breath on them.They'll never read it.


 
Damn right I'll never read it.  

Although I like to read fiction, I'm not a big fan of fantasy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Well then thats all the more reason why you should stop believing the fairy tales of the 9/11 commission report and what the mainstream media say about the attacks,thats where you are going to read and hear fantasy stories.Not in that post though.


----------



## DiveCon

xotoxi said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> all great information that takes the 9/11 apologists to school Eots but Im afraid your just wasting your breath on them.They'll never read it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn right I'll never read it.
> 
> Although I like to read fiction, I'm not a big fan of fantasy.
Click to expand...

hell, he's posted that same bullshit at least 100 times
how many times do you have to read the exact same shit before you know its shit?

eots does nothing but copy & paste and spam the hell out of this forum


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Well then thats all the more reason why you should stop believing the fairy tales of the 9/11 commission report and what the mainstream media say about the attacks,thats where you are going to read and hear fantasy stories.Not in that post though.


look, moron, one can believe the 9/11 commission report to have been a total waste of time and money(I do) and still not believe your fucked up views


----------



## Terral

Hi Retired Guy, Burp and Xotoxi:



RetiredGySgt said:


> Childish BULLSHIT from an ignorant delusional turd. You have that 5 year old schtick down good.


 


Burp said:


> I will never disrespect their memory by thinking for one moment that the government was behind it.
> 
> Not denial. Just the truth. We know who is responsible . . . You two should get a room . . .





xotoxi said:


> I think what he needs is more Cowbell . . .
> 
> Damn right I'll never read it. Although I like to read fiction, I'm not a big fan of fantasy.


 





  What&#8217;s the matter? Nobody can find that missing 100-Ton Jetliner, OR even a hole to put it in? :0) 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]Keep Up The Good Work!!! :0)[/ame]

GL,

  Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Thanks for the update, Terral!


----------



## Terral

Hi Xotoxi:



xotoxi said:


> Thanks for the update, Terral!



You are very welcome. Good luck finding just one picture of AA77 crashed anywhere, because nothing like that ever happened at the Pentagon on 9/11 or any other day. Here is CNN Chief Pentagon Correspondent Jamie McIntyre standing in front of the Pentagon on 9/11. You decide:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_G4xJy3nVI]This Guy Was There In Living Color![/ame]

The simple fact is that MANY people are living in 911Truth DENIAL, so wake the hell up already . . . 

Follow the seven simple steps . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## xotoxi

Yet another great update, Terral.  Thanks again!


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Xotoxi:
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the update, Terral!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are very welcome. Good luck finding just one picture of AA77 crashed anywhere, because nothing like that ever happened at the Pentagon on 9/11 or any other day. Here is CNN Chief Pentagon Correspondent Jamie McIntyre standing in front of the Pentagon on 9/11. You decide:
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_G4xJy3nVI"]This Guy Was There In Living Color![/ame]
> 
> The simple fact is that MANY people are living in 911Truth DENIAL, so wake the hell up already . . .
> 
> Follow the seven simple steps . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

did you miss that he said no plane NEAR the penatgon but IN the pentagon?

you just keep proving what a moron you troofers are


----------



## eots

is not repeating moron.. troofer.. liar ...over and over and over ...with no other rebuttal offered ..spam


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> is not repeating moron.. troofer.. liar ...over and over and over ...with no other rebuttal offered ..spam


no
it is accurate for the crap you post


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0Nodb21R2E]YouTube - 9/11 Pentagon Survivor"April Gallop"on Alex JonesTv:NO PLANE! 3/4[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=030YV08je4Y]YouTube - Pentagon Bodies identified,but seats ,luggage,plane ,disappeared[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fU-FyKAL9A]YouTube - flight 93 eyewitness admits not seeing dead bodies[/ame]


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

This Opening Post contained 'the' 911Truth about what really happened at the Pentagon on 9/11. Everyone is encouraged to try and poke holes in my work.

GL,

Terral



Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning. The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and radio-controlled A-3 TNT-filled Jet to launch a missile attack (like this) at *9:31:39 AM* (see FAA Timeline here) on Column Line (CL) 14 using this flight path, but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the Flyover Plane, NOT at 9:38 AM, but at *9:31:39 AM* when the Pentagon clocks stopped. The radio operator then began making a wide turn to the north that was witnessed by the C-130 pilot and many other people, until making the final attack strike on the Wedge One Wall between CL 9 and CL 15 at 9:36:27 AM just about 5 minutes later to create Terry Cohen's *"Terrible Explosion"* that took place 'after' the *Original 9:31:39 AM attack*.
> 
> Terry Cohen News Video
> 
> The problem for our inside-job bad guys is that the Pentagon Limestone-clad masonry wall required *the inside explosion* from the missile strike, in coordination with the A-3 CL 9-15 massive explosion, to take down the E-Ring roof during the *original 9:31:39 AM attack run*. This attack location was chosen far in advance because of the CL 11 control-joint that would bring down the E-Ring roof very effectively. However, the A-3 Jet was forced over the E-Ring roof at *9:31:39 AM* and also struck the second story concrete slab in the *9:36:27 AM attack*, which means the E-Ring roof fell just one foot (look carefully at the control joint above the fire truck) to become wedged tightly against the northern side of CL-11. Our inside-job bad guys then had a terrible problem, because many explosive charges were needed to eventually bring the E-Ring Roof down at *10:15 AM* about 45 minutes after the original missile attack.
> 
> Pentagon News 5 Video
> 
> This means the inside-job bad guys had to go around fabricating the many different *Official Timelines* (link) that are filled with *contradictions* (ACAAR = Page 200) in order to give their *fake Flight 77 Cover Story* the resemblance of credibility. The inside-job bad guys have been working everyday running their counterintelligence disinformation campaigns to cover their tracks from that time to today.
> 
> Lloyd Englands taxi was struck by Pole #1 during the *9:31:39 AM missile strike*, which is the reason he saw a *single smoke plume* (Barbara Honegger's paper) from the original small CL 13-15 entry hole (picture). While he and his partner were wrestling around with the light pole, then the A-3 Jet created the Big Boom* that knocked him down and almost killed him for the second time in just 5 minutes. :0) Many people think the light pole evidence was staged, because they are BLIND to the 911Truth that we have been looking at *two attacks* (LetsRoll thread) all along. The second *Big Boom* happened 5 minutes later at 9:36:27 AM, while Lloyd and his helper were removing the pole from his windshield. The next series of explosions started at *9:42 AM*, which is event #27 on my Pentagon Timeline here.
> 
> The reason you have so much confusion and contradiction between all these Pentagon witnesses is because some of them saw the *9:31:39 AM A-3 Flyover* and others saw the actual Jet hit the Pentagon at *9:36:27 AM* like these two witnesses:
> 
> Michael Kelly News Video
> 
> Don Wright News Video
> 
> The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the A-3 disappear into the single smoke plume on the *South-of-Citgo Flight Path*, while the 9:36:27 AM witnesses saw the same painted-up Jet crash into the Pentagon wall using the *North-of-Citgo Fight Path* shown here. The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the light poles flying around (witness link), but the 9:36:27 AM people saw no signs of any light poles being hit along the North-of-Citgo Flight Path. That is the reason some so-called Pentagon Investigators think the light pole evidence is all staged. :0) We have small bits of Jet debris (pic), because the A-3 was blown into a kazillion bits at impact. Nobody has ever found one piece of any real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner debris, because this damage and this damage was NOT created by any real 100-Ton Jetliner going any 530 miles per hour. :0) That is the reason no *'time-change' parts* (story) have ever been produced by the inside-job FBI/Bushie Administration bad guys in the first place. The damage pattern (pic) is consistent with *a three attack scenario* from the 9:31:39 AM missile strike, the 9:36:27 AM Jet attack and the subsequent Controlled-Demolition Explosions that eventually brought the E-Ring roof down at 10:15 AM.
> 
> Nobody can show you a picture of a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at the Pentagon (Expert Video), because nothing like that ever happened.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral


----------



## Toro

Terral

You have never answered what happened to all the people on the plane.  Where did 100 people go?  Why were there body parts and personal effects of people on the plane found in the Pentagon?


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> Terral
> 
> You have never answered what happened to all the people on the plane.  Where did 100 people go?  Why were there body parts and personal effects of people on the plane found in the Pentagon?


he will never directly answer the question
he will just re-post the same bullshit again and again


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Terral
> 
> You have never answered what happened to all the people on the plane.  Where did 100 people go?  Why were there body parts and personal effects of people on the plane found in the Pentagon?



9/11 Was An Inside Job!!! Bush and Cheney and Rumsfeld and Ashcroft ran the 9/11 investigation 'and' created whatever evidence needed to make 'their' Cover Story make sense. 







This is a picture of the West Wedge Wall at Column Line 14 where Bush says a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour. Look at the massive cable spools blocking the path to the 18-feet 3-inch entry hole. 






Note the two unbroken windows above and to the left of the little entry hole. No 100-Ton Jetliner crashed here, which means any evidence from a phantom AA77 was PLANTED by the inside-job terrorists that sat in the White House for eight long years. 






Do these Navy and Army personnel look ready to save anyone from a crashed Jetliner? No. Why? That never happened!!! I cannot help the fact that you guys are stupid and believe anything coming from the mouths of liars and murderers of innocent Americans . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi DiveBomb:



DiveCon said:


> he will never directly answer the question
> he will just re-post the same bullshit again and again



DiveBomb pastes the same two sentences of BS on all of these 911Truth Topics and never had a 911Truth case for anything. Dive believes George Bush's Conspiracy Theory . . . 






. . . What a Joke!!! :0)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgfzqulvhlQ"]A Lot Of Inside-Job Murderers LIE And Get Away With It . . .[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro

Terral

You have not answered the question.  What happened to all the people on the plane?  Funerals were held around the country for people who were on the plane.  What happened to them?


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi DiveBomb:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> he will never directly answer the question
> he will just re-post the same bullshit again and again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveBomb pastes the same two sentences of BS on all of these 911Truth Topics and never had a 911Truth case for anything. Dive believes George Bush's Conspiracy Theory . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . What a Joke!!! :0)
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


except what i said IS the TRUTH


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Terral
> 
> You have not answered the question.  What happened to all the people on the plane?  Funerals were held around the country for people who were on the plane.  What happened to them?



Bush, Rove, Cheney and Rumsfeld murdered them using the DoD, FBI, CIA, NSA and their subordinate agencies. Wait until the *Bio-weapon Virus* mutates (my Topic), because many more are about to be murdered too. Most of you have no clue as to what is really going on, because you 'are' *worthy of utter destruction* (my Topic) . . .  

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Terral
> 
> You have not answered the question.  What happened to all the people on the plane?  Funerals were held around the country for people who were on the plane.  What happened to them?



Toro,YOU have never answered THESE questions.How come the FBI "ILLEGALLY" confiscated photos from the hotel and  gas station across the street from the pentagon,how come the rescue dogs there just sat there and did NOTHING when they went looking for the bodies? how come they didnt whine and howl and start digging like they do when they DO find bodies? and how the come the luggage was never found? and how come the bodies of the passengers were never found and how come with over a 100 cameras in the pentagan,all they can produce is 2 flimsy photos of a fireball slamming against the wall of the pentagan which doesnt prove an airliner slammed into it? and how come the pentagan,the most advanced airspace in america,was penetrated and not shot down like it SHOULD have been ESPECIALLY after that young worker that Norman Minetta testified to,came in the bunker and said to Cheney-Its 10 miles out,do the orders still stand sir? what were those orders by cheney? to stand there and do nothing when they knew it was coming in? YOU havent been able to answer ANY of these questions.you just keep talking crap.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral
> 
> You have not answered the question.  What happened to all the people on the plane?  Funerals were held around the country for people who were on the plane.  What happened to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro,YOU have never answered THESE questions.How come the FBI "ILLEGALLY" confiscated photos from the hotel and  gas station across the street from the pentagon,how come the rescue dogs there just sat there and did NOTHING when they went looking for the bodies? how come they didnt whine and howl and start digging like they do when they DO find bodies? and how the come the luggage was never found? and how come the bodies of the passengers were never found and how come with over a 100 cameras in the pentagan,all they can produce is 2 flimsy photos of a fireball slamming against the wall of the pentagan which doesnt prove an airliner slammed into it? and how come the pentagan,the most advanced airspace in america,was penetrated and not shot down like it SHOULD have been ESPECIALLY after that young worker that Norman Minetta testified to,came in the bunker and said to Cheney-Its 10 miles out,do the orders still stand sir? what were those orders by cheney? to stand there and do nothing when they knew it was coming in? YOU havent been able to answer ANY of these questions.you just keep talking crap.
Click to expand...

wow, more total bullshit
what a shock, NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGI5BmNd7AE&feature=PlayList&p=1C9C0F40993A9201&index=10]YouTube - Mineta and the secret orders of Cheney[/ame]


----------



## Toro

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral
> 
> You have not answered the question.  What happened to all the people on the plane?  Funerals were held around the country for people who were on the plane.  What happened to them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro,YOU have never answered THESE questions.How come the FBI "ILLEGALLY" confiscated photos from the hotel and  gas station across the street from the pentagon,how come the rescue dogs there just sat there and did NOTHING when they went looking for the bodies? how come they didnt whine and howl and start digging like they do when they DO find bodies? and how the come the luggage was never found? and how come the bodies of the passengers were never found and how come with over a 100 cameras in the pentagan,all they can produce is 2 flimsy photos of a fireball slamming against the wall of the pentagan which doesnt prove an airliner slammed into it? and how come the pentagan,the most advanced airspace in america,was penetrated and not shot down like it SHOULD have been ESPECIALLY after that young worker that Norman Minetta testified to,came in the bunker and said to Cheney-Its 10 miles out,do the orders still stand sir? what were those orders by cheney? to stand there and do nothing when they knew it was coming in? YOU havent been able to answer ANY of these questions.you just keep talking crap.
Click to expand...


Such nonsense.

Personal effects found at the site.



> "During an interview earlier this week, Koch delicately handled eerie mementos of the crash found during cleanup: Whittington's battered driver's license... a burnt luggage tag and a wedding ring lie on a book dedicated to those lost in the events of Sept. 11, 2001. The wedding ring belonged to Ruth's daughter and the luggage tag belonged to one her granddaughters."



OnlineAthens: News: Vivid memories, but is 9/11's impact fading? 09/11/04



> &#8220;Suzanne Calley died aboard American Airlines Flight 77 when terrorists hijacked the plane and sent it crashing into the Pentagon... Rescue crews were able to pull Calley&#8217;s body from Flight 77&#8217;s wreckage.
> 
> Jensen [Calley&#8217;s husband] spent last year&#8217;s anniversary of the national tragedy in Washington, D.C. There, a Pentagon official - assigned to Calley&#8217;s family as a liaison - gave Jensen his wife&#8217;s wedding ring, which had been recovered from the plane.&#8221;



GilroyDispatch.com | 9-11 sorrow, but a joyful life

Where are all the people?  Why can't you answer a simple question?  100 people don't just disappear off the face of the earth after taking off.


----------



## Toro

Interview with a flight controller who was tracking flight 77.



> Hijacked American Airlines Flight 77, which slammed into the Penatgon on Sept. 11, was initially headed directly for the White House at a breakneck speed, the Dulles Airport air traffic controller handling the flight revealed publicly for the first time Wednesday.
> 
> In a gripping account to ABC's "20/20," air traffic controller Danielle O'Brien recounted the harrowing series of events that began at 8:25 a.m. that morning, when she monitored the routine takeoff of Flight 77.
> 
> For O'Brien, the trauma of Sept. 11 began a little over 40 minutes later, just after she learned that two hijacked airplanes had hit New York's World Trade Center.
> 
> "We started moving the planes as quickly as we could," she told ABC's Brian Ross. "Then I noticed the aircraft. It was an unidentified plane to the southwest of Dulles, moving at a very high rate of speed. I had literally a blip (on my radar screen) and nothing more."



HIJACKERS AIMED JET DIRECTLY FOR WHITE HOUSE


----------



## elvis

Toro said:


> Interview with a flight controller who was tracking flight 77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hijacked American Airlines Flight 77, which slammed into the Penatgon on Sept. 11, was initially headed directly for the White House at a breakneck speed, the Dulles Airport air traffic controller handling the flight revealed publicly for the first time Wednesday.
> 
> In a gripping account to ABC's "20/20," air traffic controller Danielle O'Brien recounted the harrowing series of events that began at 8:25 a.m. that morning, when she monitored the routine takeoff of Flight 77.
> 
> For O'Brien, the trauma of Sept. 11 began a little over 40 minutes later, just after she learned that two hijacked airplanes had hit New York's World Trade Center.
> 
> "We started moving the planes as quickly as we could," she told ABC's Brian Ross. "Then I noticed the aircraft. It was an unidentified plane to the southwest of Dulles, moving at a very high rate of speed. I had literally a blip (on my radar screen) and nothing more."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIJACKERS AIMED JET DIRECTLY FOR WHITE HOUSE
Click to expand...


I thought they proved later that they were targeting the capitol dome?


----------



## DiveCon

elvis3577 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interview with a flight controller who was tracking flight 77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hijacked American Airlines Flight 77, which slammed into the Penatgon on Sept. 11, was initially headed directly for the White House at a breakneck speed, the Dulles Airport air traffic controller handling the flight revealed publicly for the first time Wednesday.
> 
> In a gripping account to ABC's "20/20," air traffic controller Danielle O'Brien recounted the harrowing series of events that began at 8:25 a.m. that morning, when she monitored the routine takeoff of Flight 77.
> 
> For O'Brien, the trauma of Sept. 11 began a little over 40 minutes later, just after she learned that two hijacked airplanes had hit New York's World Trade Center.
> 
> "We started moving the planes as quickly as we could," she told ABC's Brian Ross. "Then I noticed the aircraft. It was an unidentified plane to the southwest of Dulles, moving at a very high rate of speed. I had literally a blip (on my radar screen) and nothing more."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIJACKERS AIMED JET DIRECTLY FOR WHITE HOUSE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought they proved later that they were targeting the capitol dome?
Click to expand...

that what was believed to be flight 93's target


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> Interview with a flight controller who was tracking flight 77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hijacked American Airlines Flight 77, which slammed into the Penatgon on Sept. 11, was initially headed directly for the White House at a breakneck speed, the Dulles Airport air traffic controller handling the flight revealed publicly for the first time Wednesday.
> 
> In a gripping account to ABC's "20/20," air traffic controller Danielle O'Brien recounted the harrowing series of events that began at 8:25 a.m. that morning, when she monitored the routine takeoff of Flight 77.
> 
> For O'Brien, the trauma of Sept. 11 began a little over 40 minutes later, just after she learned that two hijacked airplanes had hit New York's World Trade Center.
> 
> "We started moving the planes as quickly as we could," she told ABC's Brian Ross. "Then I noticed the aircraft. It was an unidentified plane to the southwest of Dulles, moving at a very high rate of speed. I had literally a blip (on my radar screen) and nothing more."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIJACKERS AIMED JET DIRECTLY FOR WHITE HOUSE
Click to expand...

thanks for posting that
i've heard this before but was unable to find


----------



## Toro

Witnesses of people who saw flight 77 slam into the Pentagon.

Pentagon Crash Witness Accounts
They saw the aircraft
9-11 Research: Eyewitnesses Accounts
Part 4: Analysis Of Eyewitness Stmts on 9/11 AA F77 Crash into Pentagon, by Penny Schoner, 12/03-2/04
Bandwidth or Pageview Quota Exceeded

Foilers like youtube videos.  Here's one.

[youtube]ClVHovq4iTk[/youtube]



> Frank Probst, an information management specialist for the Pentagon Renovation Program, left his office trailer near the Pentagon's south parking lot at 9:36 a.m. Sept. 11. Walking north beside Route 27, the 6'2" Vietnam Veteran looked up, directly into the right engine of a 757 commercial airliner cresting the hilltop Navy Annex. It reached him so fast and flew so low that Probst dropped to the ground, fearing he'd lose his head to its right engine. "Had I not hit the deck, the plane would have taken off my head."



The Retired Officer Magazine



> Mark Willams: "When Williams discovered the scorched bodies of several airline passengers, they were still strapped into their seats. The stench of charred flesh overwhelmed him.
> 
> 'It was the worst thing you can imagine,' said Williams, whose squad from Fort Belvoir, Va., entered the building, less than four hours after the terrorist attack. 'I wanted to cry from the minute I walked in. But I have soldiers under me and I had to put my feelings aside.' "



Another 911 'Passport Miracle' !

More witnesses.

a_09_53_witness_pent.avi
a_12_04_witness_pent.avi
f_10_13_witness_pent.avi
f_10_26_witness_pent.avi
f_12_51_witness_pent.avi
f_14_27_witness_pent.avi
f_16_23_witness_pent.avi
f_16_39_witness_pent.avi
f_17_29_witness_pent.avi
n_10_16_witness_pent.avi
n_11_11_witness_pent.avi
n_11_22_witness_pent.avi
n_11_34_witness_pent.avi
n_18_04_witness_pent.avi

I have more but this has bored me.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> Witnesses of people who saw flight 77 slam into the Pentagon.
> 
> Pentagon Crash Witness Accounts
> They saw the aircraft
> 9-11 Research: Eyewitnesses Accounts
> Part 4: Analysis Of Eyewitness Stmts on 9/11 AA F77 Crash into Pentagon, by Penny Schoner, 12/03-2/04
> Bandwidth or Pageview Quota Exceeded
> 
> Foilers like youtube videos.  Here's one.
> 
> [youtube]ClVHovq4iTk[/youtube]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frank Probst, an information management specialist for the Pentagon Renovation Program, left his office trailer near the Pentagon's south parking lot at 9:36 a.m. Sept. 11. Walking north beside Route 27, the 6'2" Vietnam Veteran looked up, directly into the right engine of a 757 commercial airliner cresting the hilltop Navy Annex. It reached him so fast and flew so low that Probst dropped to the ground, fearing he'd lose his head to its right engine. "Had I not hit the deck, the plane would have taken off my head."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Retired Officer Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Willams: "When Williams discovered the scorched bodies of several airline passengers, they were still strapped into their seats. The stench of charred flesh overwhelmed him.
> 
> 'It was the worst thing you can imagine,' said Williams, whose squad from Fort Belvoir, Va., entered the building, less than four hours after the terrorist attack. 'I wanted to cry from the minute I walked in. But I have soldiers under me and I had to put my feelings aside.' "
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another 911 'Passport Miracle' !
> 
> More witnesses.
> 
> a_09_53_witness_pent.avi
> a_12_04_witness_pent.avi
> f_10_13_witness_pent.avi
> f_10_26_witness_pent.avi
> f_12_51_witness_pent.avi
> f_14_27_witness_pent.avi
> f_16_23_witness_pent.avi
> f_16_39_witness_pent.avi
> f_17_29_witness_pent.avi
> n_10_16_witness_pent.avi
> n_11_11_witness_pent.avi
> n_11_22_witness_pent.avi
> n_11_34_witness_pent.avi
> n_18_04_witness_pent.avi
> 
> I have more but this has bored me.
Click to expand...

well, they must ALL be part of the conspiracy


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro and Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES Everywhere:



Toro said:


> Witnesses of people who saw flight 77 slam into the Pentagon . . .  I have more but this has bored me.



The question remains concerning why Toro supports the Official Cover Story LIE that has no basis in reality whatsoever!







This is a picture of the Wedge Wedge Wall taken after the so-called 100-Ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour! 






I can show you picture after picture of the same E-Ring wall saying that "No" 100-Ton Jetliner crashed here.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE"]Listen To The Experts!!![/ame]

These Military/Aviation Experts all agree that "NO" 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon, which matches the evidence to a Tee!






This is a picture taken inside A/E Drive that separates the C-Ring wall (to your left) and the D-Ring Wall (to your right). That rear C-Ring wall . . . 






. . . is only 220 feet from the outer E-Ring wall (pic), which means your phantom Jetliner should have crashed through here in just .39 seconds after E-Ring impact. That never happened, because no 100-Ton Jetliner ever crashed here, which Jamie McIntyre confirms in his CNN Report standing in front of the Pentagon on 9/11:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm_cnFoMHjA"]This Senor CNN Correspondent Was There On 9/11!!![/ame]

Toro puts up a lot of 'witnesses,' because the world is full of *Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES* . . . 






. . . who will believe anything from the Govt-controlled Media . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning. The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and radio-controlled A-3 TNT-filled Jet to launch a missile attack (like this) at *9:31:39 AM* (see FAA Timeline here) on Column Line (CL) 14 using this flight path, but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the Flyover Plane, NOT at 9:38 AM, but at *9:31:39 AM* when the Pentagon clocks stopped. The radio operator then began making a wide turn to the north that was witnessed by the C-130 pilot and many other people, until making the final attack strike on the Wedge One Wall between CL 9 and CL 15 at 9:36:27 AM just about 5 minutes later to create Terry Cohen's *"Terrible Explosion"* that took place 'after' the *Original 9:31:39 AM attack*.
> 
> Terry Cohen News Video
> 
> The problem for our inside-job bad guys is that the Pentagon Limestone-clad masonry wall required *the inside explosion* from the missile strike, in coordination with the A-3 CL 9-15 massive explosion, to take down the E-Ring roof during the *original 9:31:39 AM attack run*. This attack location was chosen far in advance because of the CL 11 control-joint that would bring down the E-Ring roof very effectively. However, the A-3 Jet was forced over the E-Ring roof at *9:31:39 AM* and also struck the second story concrete slab in the *9:36:27 AM attack*, which means the E-Ring roof fell just one foot (look carefully at the control joint above the fire truck) to become wedged tightly against the northern side of CL-11. Our inside-job bad guys then had a terrible problem, because many explosive charges were needed to eventually bring the E-Ring Roof down at *10:15 AM* about 45 minutes after the original missile attack.
> 
> Pentagon News 5 Video
> 
> This means the inside-job bad guys had to go around fabricating the many different *Official Timelines* (link) that are filled with *contradictions* (ACAAR = Page 200) in order to give their *fake Flight 77 Cover Story* the resemblance of credibility. The inside-job bad guys have been working everyday running their counterintelligence disinformation campaigns to cover their tracks from that time to today.
> 
> Lloyd Englands taxi was struck by Pole #1 during the *9:31:39 AM missile strike*, which is the reason he saw a *single smoke plume* (Barbara Honegger's paper) from the original small CL 13-15 entry hole (picture). While he and his partner were wrestling around with the light pole, then the A-3 Jet created the Big Boom* that knocked him down and almost killed him for the second time in just 5 minutes. :0) Many people think the light pole evidence was staged, because they are BLIND to the 911Truth that we have been looking at *two attacks* (LetsRoll thread) all along. The second *Big Boom* happened 5 minutes later at 9:36:27 AM, while Lloyd and his helper were removing the pole from his windshield. The next series of explosions started at *9:42 AM*, which is event #27 on my Pentagon Timeline here.
> 
> The reason you have so much confusion and contradiction between all these Pentagon witnesses is because some of them saw the *9:31:39 AM A-3 Flyover* and others saw the actual Jet hit the Pentagon at *9:36:27 AM* like these two witnesses:
> 
> Michael Kelly News Video
> 
> Don Wright News Video
> 
> The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the A-3 disappear into the single smoke plume on the *South-of-Citgo Flight Path*, while the 9:36:27 AM witnesses saw the same painted-up Jet crash into the Pentagon wall using the *North-of-Citgo Fight Path* shown here. The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the light poles flying around (witness link), but the 9:36:27 AM people saw no signs of any light poles being hit along the North-of-Citgo Flight Path. That is the reason some so-called Pentagon Investigators think the light pole evidence is all staged. :0) We have small bits of Jet debris (pic), because the A-3 was blown into a kazillion bits at impact. Nobody has ever found one piece of any real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner debris, because this damage and this damage was NOT created by any real 100-Ton Jetliner going any 530 miles per hour. :0) That is the reason no *'time-change' parts* (story) have ever been produced by the inside-job FBI/Bushie Administration bad guys in the first place. The damage pattern (pic) is consistent with *a three attack scenario* from the 9:31:39 AM missile strike, the 9:36:27 AM Jet attack and the subsequent Controlled-Demolition Explosions that eventually brought the E-Ring roof down at 10:15 AM.
> 
> Nobody can show you a picture of a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at the Pentagon (Expert Video), because nothing like that ever happened.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



Wreckage found inside and around the Pentagon perfectly consistent with not only a 757 but AA77.

Wingspan of plane identified in your OP is not wide enough to have clipped light poles on either side of the plane.

Doesn't account for passengers on AA77.

Doesn't account for phone calls from plane reporting hi-jacking

Next!


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> Wreckage found inside and around the Pentagon perfectly consistent with not only a 757 but AA77.



No. Each of these 100-ton Jetliners have hundreds of 'time change parts' with serial numbers logged into books for easy identification. 

Physics911.net Story



> Testimony from Colonel George Nelson:
> 
> *American Airlines Flight 77*
> 
> This was reported to be a Boeing 757, registration number N644AA, carrying 64 people, including the flight crew and five hijackers. This aircraft, with a 125-foot wingspan, was reported to have crashed into the Pentagon, leaving an entry hole no more than 65 feet wide.
> 
> Following cool-down of the resulting fire, *this crash site would have been very easy to collect enough time-change equipment within 15 minutes to positively identify the aircraft registry*. There was apparently some aerospace type of equipment found at the site but *no attempt was made to produce serial numbers or to identify the specific parts found*. Some of the equipment removed from the building was *actually hidden from public view*.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet *not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft*. On the contrary, it seems only that *all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view*. The hard evidence would have included *hundreds of critical time-change aircraft items*, plus security videotapes that were *confiscated by the FBI immediately following each tragic episode*.
> 
> With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that *a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged*. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and *certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged*. Regarding the planes that allegedly flew into the WTC towers, it is only just possible that heavy aircraft were involved in each incident, but *no evidence has been produced that would add credence to the government&#8217;s theoretical version of what actually caused the total destruction of the buildings*, let alone proving the identity of the aircraft. *That is the problem with the government&#8217;s 911 story*. It is time to apply the precautionary principle. (more)


If Ms. Candy had one picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE, she would simply post the picture to support her version of the Official Cover Story LIE . . .



candycorn said:


> Wingspan of plane identified in your OP is not wide enough to have clipped light poles on either side of the plane.



The light poles (#1-#5) were clipped by a combination of the *hypersonic missile bow shockwave* (pic) and the *painted-up A-3 Military Jet* (pic). I give the explanation about the missile attack to April Gallop in my blog entry here. 



candycorn said:


> Doesn't account for passengers on AA77.



Thank you for helping my case that We The Stupid Sheeple 'are' worthy of utter destruction (#8). If you look through the events from my *"Pentagon Timeline"* (link), and click on *event #1* (8:10 AM link), then you will see that *AA77 was canceled on 9/11*!!! The Inside-Job Terrorists (Bush, Rove, Cheney, Rumsfeld, Ashcroft, Etc.) murdered key people 'and' assigned them seats on canceled flights; because We The Stupid Sheeple will believe just about anything . . . 



candycorn said:


> Doesn't account for phone calls from plane reporting hi-jacking
> 
> Next!



What a joke! Bush told Candy that someone made phone calls from a canceled flight! The *H1N1 Lab-created Bio-Weapon Virus* (my Topic) is going to mutate and kill more than 90 percent of the Stupid Sheeple, because that is exactly what you deserve for being this STUPID . . . 






This is a picture of the West Wedge Wall taken after the attacks and the same place where Candy thinks a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour. :0)












GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

thus proving terral is a fucking idiot once again


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wreckage found inside and around the Pentagon perfectly consistent with not only a 757 but AA77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Each of these 100-ton Jetliners have hundreds of 'time change parts' with serial numbers logged into books for easy identification.
Click to expand...


*The wreckage is consistent.  Wheel rim, engine parts, landing gear.  *



Terral said:


> The light poles (#1-#5) were clipped by a combination of the *hypersonic missile bow shockwave* (pic) and the *painted-up A-3 Military Jet* (pic). I give the explanation about the missile attack to April Gallop in my blog entry here.



*Impossible.  Wingspan not wide enough to clip light poles.*



Terral said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't account for passengers on AA77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for helping my case that We The Stupid Sheeple 'are' worthy of utter destruction (#8). If you look through the events from my *"Pentagon Timeline"* (link), and click on *event #1* (8:10 AM link), then you will see that *AA77 was canceled on 9/11*!!! The Inside-Job Terrorists (Bush, Rove, Cheney, Rumsfeld, Ashcroft, Etc.) murdered key people 'and' assigned them seats on canceled flights; because We The Stupid Sheeple will believe just about anything . . .
Click to expand...


*Not true.  Before the transponder was turned off, ATC was tracking flight 93.  Consider yourself debunked beyond all recognition.  *



candycorn said:


> Doesn't account for phone calls from plane reporting hi-jacking
> 
> Next!





Terral said:


> What a joke! Bush told Candy that someone made phone calls from a canceled flight! The *H1N1 Lab-created Bio-Weapon Virus* (my Topic) is going to mutate and kill more than 90 percent of the Stupid Sheeple, because that is exactly what you deserve for being this STUPID . . .



*So you have people painting aircraft who did not come forward.
So you have people in the tower lying about tracking flight 93.
So you have people on the ground putting a transponder from flight 93 into this painted plane.
So you have thousands of investigators who are lying on the scene.
So you have the morticians at Dover AFB lying to the FBI about remains.

Pretty large conspiracy there.  You're fucking nuts boy.
Go back to the loose change forum where you and Peterson belong.  
*



Terral said:


> This is a picture of the West Wedge Wall taken after the attacks and the same place where Candy thinks a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour. :0)


*
All evidence points to it.  The only thing that doesn't point to it is that point on your skull and scientists tell us that they make special hats for that.*


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> *The wreckage is consistent.  Wheel rim, engine parts, landing gear.*


Let me guess: Somebody came along making 9/11 statements using big red letters and you bought that nonsense hook, line and sinker! :0) 












Please try again when and if you ever have a 'supported' case for anything at all. Just haul out your pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE. :0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wreckage found inside and around the Pentagon perfectly consistent with not only a 757 but AA77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Each of these 100-ton Jetliners have hundreds of 'time change parts' with serial numbers logged into books for easy identification.
> 
> Physics911.net Story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testimony from Colonel George Nelson:
> 
> *American Airlines Flight 77*
> 
> This was reported to be a Boeing 757, registration number N644AA, carrying 64 people, including the flight crew and five hijackers. This aircraft, with a 125-foot wingspan, was reported to have crashed into the Pentagon, leaving an entry hole no more than 65 feet wide.
> 
> Following cool-down of the resulting fire, *this crash site would have been very easy to collect enough time-change equipment within 15 minutes to positively identify the aircraft registry*. There was apparently some aerospace type of equipment found at the site but *no attempt was made to produce serial numbers or to identify the specific parts found*. Some of the equipment removed from the building was *actually hidden from public view*.
> 
> *Conclusion*
> 
> The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet *not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft*. On the contrary, it seems only that *all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view*. The hard evidence would have included *hundreds of critical time-change aircraft items*, plus security videotapes that were *confiscated by the FBI immediately following each tragic episode*.
> 
> With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that *a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged*. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and *certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged*. Regarding the planes that allegedly flew into the WTC towers, it is only just possible that heavy aircraft were involved in each incident, but *no evidence has been produced that would add credence to the governments theoretical version of what actually caused the total destruction of the buildings*, let alone proving the identity of the aircraft. *That is the problem with the governments 911 story*. It is time to apply the precautionary principle. (more)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Ms. Candy had one picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE, she would simply post the picture to support her version of the Official Cover Story LIE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> The light poles (#1-#5) were clipped by a combination of the *hypersonic missile bow shockwave* (pic) and the *painted-up A-3 Military Jet* (pic). I give the explanation about the missile attack to April Gallop in my blog entry here.
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't account for passengers on AA77.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for helping my case that We The Stupid Sheeple 'are' worthy of utter destruction (#8). If you look through the events from my *"Pentagon Timeline"* (link), and click on *event #1* (8:10 AM link), then you will see that *AA77 was canceled on 9/11*!!! The Inside-Job Terrorists (Bush, Rove, Cheney, Rumsfeld, Ashcroft, Etc.) murdered key people 'and' assigned them seats on canceled flights; because We The Stupid Sheeple will believe just about anything . . .
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't account for phone calls from plane reporting hi-jacking
> 
> Next!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a joke! Bush told Candy that someone made phone calls from a canceled flight! The *H1N1 Lab-created Bio-Weapon Virus* (my Topic) is going to mutate and kill more than 90 percent of the Stupid Sheeple, because that is exactly what you deserve for being this STUPID . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the West Wedge Wall taken after the attacks and the same place where Candy thinks a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


that pretty much proves Candys fantasys false that you have been debunked Terral.well done.Btw Candy is a dude though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

candycorn said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wreckage found inside and around the Pentagon perfectly consistent with not only a 757 but AA77.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Each of these 100-ton Jetliners have hundreds of 'time change parts' with serial numbers logged into books for easy identification.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The wreckage is consistent.  Wheel rim, engine parts, landing gear.  *
> 
> 
> 
> *Impossible.  Wingspan not wide enough to clip light poles.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Not true.  Before the transponder was turned off, ATC was tracking flight 93.  Consider yourself debunked beyond all recognition.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a joke! Bush told Candy that someone made phone calls from a canceled flight! The *H1N1 Lab-created Bio-Weapon Virus* (my Topic) is going to mutate and kill more than 90 percent of the Stupid Sheeple, because that is exactly what you deserve for being this STUPID . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So you have people painting aircraft who did not come forward.
> So you have people in the tower lying about tracking flight 93.
> So you have people on the ground putting a transponder from flight 93 into this painted plane.
> So you have thousands of investigators who are lying on the scene.
> So you have the morticians at Dover AFB lying to the FBI about remains.
> 
> Pretty large conspiracy there.  You're fucking nuts boy.
> Go back to the loose change forum where you and Peterson belong.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the West Wedge Wall taken after the attacks and the same place where Candy thinks a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour. :0)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> All evidence points to it.  The only thing that doesn't point to it is that point on your skull and scientists tell us that they make special hats for that.*
Click to expand...


Here is the problem with Candys fantasys

.wreckage consistant? he is hilarious.what drugs is candy on? obviously he has never looked at the photos.Terral youmight want to show him the pics you have before of the engine of a jet and the one that was found at the pentagon.LOl.

wingspan not wide enough to cliip lightpole.Terral just answered and addressed that.corn ignored it. 
True.Lies by Candy.
nobody lies about tracking 93.the version the government says is impossible in the fact that the best airline pilots in the world have said they could not fly it the way the government has said they did it.something candy is not aware of.yes to next question. you dont have thousands,but you got a group of people lying doing the investigating.Problem is there were never any identifiable body parts there found.The governments version for that answer was they vaporized. keep disgracing yourself candy boy.your funny.


----------



## Terral

Hi 9/11 Inside Job:



9/11 inside job said:


> Terral youmight want to show him the pics you have before of the engine of a jet and the one that was found at the pentagon.LOl.



No way. I refuse to continue leading these idiots around by the hand. They want to believe Loyal Bushie/Obama LIES cuckoo: ) and the *Bio-Weapon Virus* (my Topic) was created just for such a STUPID people. When these morons are convulsing blood from every orifice and gasping for their final breath, THEN perhaps they will realize that the same people who murdered JFK 'and' the same people who pulled off these 9/11 attacks 'and' the same people who orchestrated the U.S./Global Meltdown are the same people responsible for the *H1N1 Lab-Created Genocidal MONSTER*. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist

Terral said:


> Hi 9/11 Inside Job:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral youmight want to show him the pics you have before of the engine of a jet and the one that was found at the pentagon.LOl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way. *I refuse to continue leading these idiots around by the hand*. They want to believe Loyal Bushie/Obama LIES cuckoo: ) and the *Bio-Weapon Virus* (my Topic) was created just for such a STUPID people. When these morons are convulsing blood from every orifice and gasping for their final breath, THEN perhaps they will realize that the same people who murdered JFK 'and' the same people who pulled off these 9/11 attacks 'and' the same people who orchestrated the U.S./Global Meltdown are the same people responsible for the *H1N1 Lab-Created Genocidal MONSTER*. GL, Terral
Click to expand...

Translation: I don't want to show any info that Mad Scientist has already debunked in a previous post.

Good I hope you stop anyway because you don't bring anything to this board except the same old tired conpiracy theories that anyone can read from the Alex Jones Propeller Head webside that you worship at. 

You're just one of many Star Wars nerds who see conspiracies in everything not because you actually believe them but because you want to come here and show everyone how "smart" you are. The problem is is that you just post easily debunked conspiracy B.S. and in the end just make your self look stupid for even believing it.

You're being duped by the vitamin whoring Mr. True Ott as well. He's not a Doctor anymore and he moved to Canada. Gee I wonder why? If you'd do five fuckin' minutes of research on the web instead of building Star Trek plastic models and jacking off to pictures of Lt. Uhura you'd probably find that out.

Also, The Gemstone Files of which you get all your conspiracy theories from says that GHW Bush had JFK assasinated. Apparently he was to be indicted in 2000 for it.

How did that go?


----------



## Terral

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Translation: I don't want to show any info that Mad Scientist has already debunked in a previous post.



Does Mad have one picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE? No. Why? That is easy: Because NONE EXIST. You guys confused:) have been DUPED cuckoo:) by George Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld and their Inside-Job Accomplices. End of story . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist

Terral said:


> Does Mad have *one* picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE? No. Why? That is easy: Because NONE EXIST.


Debunk this *one* photo please:






You  confused:) have been DUPED cuckoo:) by Alex Jones, George Noory, Mr. True Ott, Dill Beagle and their Inside-Job propeller head conspiracies. End of story . . .


----------



## Mad Scientist

Witness to the Pentagon attack:

[youtube]7PTRsuRao7A[/youtube]

But he works for CNN and we all know they're in bed with the Bushes right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi 9/11 Inside Job:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral youmight want to show him the pics you have before of the engine of a jet and the one that was found at the pentagon.LOl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way. I refuse to continue leading these idiots around by the hand. They want to believe Loyal Bushie/Obama LIES cuckoo: ) and the *Bio-Weapon Virus* (my Topic) was created just for such a STUPID people. When these morons are convulsing blood from every orifice and gasping for their final breath, THEN perhaps they will realize that the same people who murdered JFK 'and' the same people who pulled off these 9/11 attacks 'and' the same people who orchestrated the U.S./Global Meltdown are the same people responsible for the *H1N1 Lab-Created Genocidal MONSTER*.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


true enough.Yeah you have shown that pic of what an engine of the airliner that allegegly hit the pentagon looks like before in the past to Bush dupes like Mad scientist,Toto and Ditzcon and the photo of the engine the government says was at the pentagan and they just blatantly ignore it since their so much in denial so yeah it would be a waste of time just to watch them ignore it again.btw the Bush/Obama idiot dupes here that have posted recently are mad scientist,Toto and Ditzcon of course but as Im  sure you have figured out,Cornboy here is a paid psych op agent.He spends his life at message boards night and day posting his crap on a coule other message boards I post at as well.someone THAT committed to spreading their lies and propaganda like he does and has that kind of time like he does,is obviously one of them.Im not one on religion,but if there is any such thing as a hell,he will be joining Bush,Cheney.Rice,Clinton,Rumsfield,wolferitz,silverstein,Obama,ect ect in hell and burn with them as well all the other Bush dupes here for being afraid of the truth and spreading the lies.that is again IF their is a hell.They sure are not going to be leading happy lives in the end one way or another though.they better make amends while they still can and start spreading the truth if they want to save themselves from the negavite karma they are bringining on themselves and will suffer for in later years in their lives.Now THAT I do believe in and know will happen to them for sure.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 9/11 Inside Job:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral youmight want to show him the pics you have before of the engine of a jet and the one that was found at the pentagon.LOl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way. *I refuse to continue leading these idiots around by the hand*. They want to believe Loyal Bushie/Obama LIES cuckoo: ) and the *Bio-Weapon Virus* (my Topic) was created just for such a STUPID people. When these morons are convulsing blood from every orifice and gasping for their final breath, THEN perhaps they will realize that the same people who murdered JFK 'and' the same people who pulled off these 9/11 attacks 'and' the same people who orchestrated the U.S./Global Meltdown are the same people responsible for the *H1N1 Lab-Created Genocidal MONSTER*. GL, Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Translation: I don't want to show any info that Mad Scientist has already debunked in a previous post.
> 
> Good I hope you stop anyway because you don't bring anything to this board except the same old tired conpiracy theories that anyone can read from the Alex Jones Propeller Head webside that you worship at.
> 
> You're just one of many Star Wars nerds who see conspiracies in everything not because you actually believe them but because you want to come here and show everyone how "smart" you are. The problem is is that you just post easily debunked conspiracy B.S. and in the end just make your self look stupid for even believing it.
> 
> You're being duped by the vitamin whoring Mr. True Ott as well. He's not a Doctor anymore and he moved to Canada. Gee I wonder why? If you'd do five fuckin' minutes of research on the web instead of building Star Trek plastic models and jacking off to pictures of Lt. Uhura you'd probably find that out.
> 
> Also, The Gemstone Files of which you get all your conspiracy theories from says that GHW Bush had JFK assasinated. Apparently he was to be indicted in 2000 for it.
> 
> How did that go?
Click to expand...


Translation of Mad Scientist-I only bring to this board the same old tiresome conspiracy bullshit of the governments version which which has been  debunked countless times by independent experts throughly.I got wild ass conspiracy theories of the governments they lie about and have been brainwashed with.

I Mad Scientist,post 9/11 conspiracy bullshit of the governments cause I am afraid of the truth abotu 9/11 like many Bush/Obama dupes and dont want to see or hear the evidence and like many Bush dupes,I keep making myself look like an idiot for believing their bullshit.

I have never looked at the gemstone files cause the truth that Bush was involved in the Kennedy assassination is something I am too afraid to deal with cause I know if i believe it,I got to do something about it so I like t pretend the government is telling me the truth about everything and when asked to answer a question that has been put forth by Terral to answer the governments version of 9/11,I have no answers and I just insult terral cause it makes me feel better.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Mad have *one* picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE? No. Why? That is easy: Because NONE EXIST.
> 
> 
> 
> Debunk this *one* photo please:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  confused:) have been DUPED cuckoo:) by Alex Jones, George Noory, Mr. True Ott, Dill Beagle and their Inside-Job propeller head conspiracies. End of story . . .
Click to expand...


he ha,Mad is on drugs obviously.He believes THIS is evidence of the airliner that slammed into the pentagon.He is obviously not aware that pilots around the world have said that piece of wreakage does not match the wreackage of the airliner that slammed into the pentagan and thats cause he NEVER watches videos you post for him to watch where airliner pilots are on there talking about that cause he only see's what he WANTS to see.end of story on Mads ramblings.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Hey if a missile hit the Pentagon instead of an Airliner then how did this cab get hit by a flying light pole? Hint: It was clipped off and thrown by a low flying Airliner. I got these pics from a propeller head website by the way.






Pretty fuckin' amazing that a missile would bounce off a cab, re orient itself, then fly into the Pentagon aint it? Oh right, that's because it *wasn't* a missile.

Oh look! There's the light pole that was clipped off by the Airliner. The propeller head website said that three unidentified men in the photo had probably placed it there. But of course, no pic exists of the trailer that brought them so that's just like Terrals' posts: Pure Speculation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> YouTube - Mineta and the secret orders of Cheney



Funny how Mad  ignores the testimony of Norman Minetta.Apparently the fact that Minetta went on record before the 9/11 coverup commission and said this means absolutely NOTHING to Mad Scientist or the other Bush/Obama dupes here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> *Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career*.  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
> Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out 8/23/06:  *Account of Lt. Col. Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11*.  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ...
> 
> *It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ... *
> 
> There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact.  Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile". ...
> 
> I saw nothing of significance at the point of impact - no airplane metal or cargo debris was blowing on the lawn in front of the damaged building as smoke billowed from within the Pentagon. ... all of us staring at the Pentagon that morning were indeed looking for such debris, but what we expected to see was not evident.
> 
> The same is true with regard to the kind of damage we expected. ... But I did not see this kind of damage. Rather, the facade had a rather small hole, no larger than 20 feet in diameter. Although this facade later collapsed, it remained standing for 30 or 40 minutes, with the roof line remaining relatively straight.
> 
> The scene, in short, was not what I would have expected from a strike by a large jetliner. It was, however, exactly what one would expect if a missile had struck the Pentagon. ...
> 
> More information is certainly needed regarding the events of 9/11 and the events leading up to that terrible day."
> 
> 
> Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Capt. Davis, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro.
> 
> 
> Member: Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven  Association Statement: "We have found solid scientific grounds on which to question the interpretation put upon the events of September 11, 2001 by the Office of the President of the United States of America and subsequently propagated by the major media of western nations."
> 
> 
> Bio: militaryweek.com Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



apparently NONE of the testimonys of military people at the pentagon that day who have going on record saying they saw no evidence of a 757 airliner mean anything to Mad and the other Bush dupes here either as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Finally I also guess this video here of what a reporter on the scene of the pentagon reporting what he saw ALSO means nothing to Mad and the other Bush/Obama dupes either Im sure.Never mind that it came from a reporter RIGHT there on the scene and saw it all.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0eC3uns3pA]YouTube - 9/11 Video Clips Dan Rather Would Rather Not Show You[/ame]


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> that pretty much proves Candys fantasys false that you have been debunked Terral.well done.Btw Candy is a dude though.




It doesn't prove anything at all.  His opinion is that a shockwave knocked down lightpoles.

Absolutely no references to anything that would support such a bizarre theory (like why in the fuck were other lightpoles not knocked down--huh? Some were closer; just not in the flight path you dumb ass). 

Here is the overview of the light poles at the Pentagon on 9/11 and the flight path of AA77 as it struck the building.  







Okay.  You'll notice the shadows of several light poles all over the place that were never touched by this shock wave.  

Unlike the plane wings, you see simpleton, the shockwave makes no distinction about what it hits.  It moves in a wave.  So you'd have to wonder why those poles were not knocked down by this shockwave wouldn't you?  Assuming you have congitive ability which you seem to lack in shockingly large amounts.  

Heres another picture since you like looking at pretty pictures.  Notice the orange dots of what was knocked down compared to the blue dots that represent what wasn't knocked down?  Care to explain?  






*Check mate bitch.​*
As for the wreckage found inside the Pentagon; thats easy. 

Here is the rim found at the Pentagon:






Here is the picture of AA77 as it took off one day about a month before the tragic crash of AA77 into the Pentagon.









Thank you, thank you.  

Anyway, the case is closed big time.  Nothing other an a 757 hit the building.  Shock waves played zero role in taking down the light poles.  

I will give ferral points for creativity though.  That took some real guts to put out something that stupid.


----------



## eots

*Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority.*  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career. 

Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic. 
Essay: "*In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft *-- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ... 

The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings,* yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view. &#8230; *
With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site,* any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. *Similarly, with all the evidence available at the *Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged*. &#8230; 

As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, *a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history."*

*

Major Jon I. Fox, U.S. Marine Corps &#8211; Former Marine Corps fighter pilot, including interceptor pilot.  Retired commercial airline pilot, Continental Airlines.  Aircraft flown: Boeing 727, McDonnell Douglas DC-10, LearJet.  35-year commercial aviation career.* 
Statement to this website 6/3/08: 

*"Recent research proves that explosives were used at the World Trade Center.  Flight paths and maneuvers of the aircraft involved at the Pentagon and Shanksville do not match NTSB released flight data recordings.  Shouldn't there be a criminal investigation before more lives and trillions of dollars are wasted?"*



Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition: 

*"On hearing the military (NORAD/NEAD) excuses for no intercepts on 9/11/2001, I knew from personal experience that they were lying.*  I then began re-checking other evidence and found mostly more lies from the "official spokesmen".  Jet fuel fires at atmospheric pressure do *not get hot enough to weaken steel. Structures *do not collapse through themselves in* free fall time* with only gravity as the powering force."  AE911Truth



*Bogdan Dzakovic*

*Bogdan Dzakovic &#8211; Witness before the 9/11 Commission.  14-year Counter-terrorism expert in the Security Division of the Federal Aviation Administration. Team Leader of the FAA's Red (Terrorism) Team,* which conducted undercover tests on airport security through simulated terrorist attacks.  Former Team Leader in the Federal Air Marshal program.  Former Coast Guard officer.

Video transcript 8/21/05 : Regarding the 9/11 Commission "*The best I could say about it is they really botched the job by not really going into the real failures. &#8230; At worst, I think the 9/11 Commission Report is treasonous." *


Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> *Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority.*  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career.
> 
> Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic.
> Essay: "*In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft *-- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ...



*The investigation found that it was Flight 77.  Logic tells you it was Flight 77.  *



eots said:


> The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001,


*A 757 is not a "wide body"*



eots said:


> resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings,



*The official total was something like 2,800-2,900
*


eots said:


> * yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view.  *



*There was evidence presented in the Moussaui trial; in open court.  From flight 77.  *




eots said:


> With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site,* any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. *Similarly, with all the evidence available at the *Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged*.



*The hole in the ground, the destroyed tree line, the wreckage found, the physical remains, the personal effects, etc...  I don't know from what crypt you pulled this guy out of but he's doing nothing to contradict the widely held and truthful opinion that the "twoofers" are a bunch of nutjobs.  
*


*[COLOR="darkred)"]Thank you, Thank you[/COLOR]*


----------



## Toro

Mad Scientist said:


> Witness to the Pentagon attack:
> 
> [youtube]7PTRsuRao7A[/youtube]
> 
> But he works for CNN and we all know they're in bed with the Bushes right?



Here are many, many more.  Something like 130 witnesses who saw the plane slam into the Pentagon are listed in these links.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...at-the-pentagon-on-9-11-a-20.html#post1511545


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> 
> *"On hearing the military (NORAD/NEAD) excuses for no intercepts on 9/11/2001, I knew from personal experience that they were lying.*  I then began re-checking other evidence and found mostly more lies from the "official spokesmen".  Jet fuel fires at atmospheric pressure do *not get hot enough to weaken steel. Structures *do not collapse through themselves in* free fall time* with only gravity as the powering force."  AE911Truth



Tell you what eots. Do a little research for me and find out the following. 

1. At what temperature does steel BEGIN to lose its strength? Not melt, START TO LOSE IT'S STRENGTH.
2. What temperatures can office fires reach?

The term used above, "jet fuel fires", is bogus description. It was not just a "jet fuel fire". The jet fuel IGNITED the contents of the offices and floors thus creating an office fire.

If I poured gasoline onto a desk in an office within a 4 floor building and the entire floor burned up, would that be considered a "gasoline" fire or would it be stated that "gasoline' was used to START the fire?


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> It doesn't prove anything at all.  His opinion is that a shockwave knocked down lightpoles.



No. A combination of the *Painted-up A-3* 'and' the *Raytheon Missile Bow Shockwave* took down the five light poles at 9:31:39 AM, as explained in *my Blog entry here* (link). 



candycorn said:


> Absolutely no references to anything that would support such a bizarre theory (like why in the fuck were other lightpoles not knocked down--huh? Some were closer; just not in the flight path you dumb ass).



Candy Corn saying so is evidence for NOTHING AT ALL. We have the testimony of Terry Cohen, who was in a meeting inside one of those construction trailers, who ran to the impact hole in mere seconds:

From My Paper:

Terry Cohen WAS THERE!!!

Terry Cohen saw A HOLE with 'black smoke' coming out, which marks the spot where a MISSILE detonated. Donald Rumsfeld told Parade Magazine on 9/12 that 'a missile' struck this building!!

Look At The Evidence For Yourself!

Candy wants to believe George Bush and Dick Cheney in support of the Official Cover Story LIE, when the evidence says otherwise:






Look at the large cable spools blocking the way into the 18-feet 3-inch impact hole. Then look at the unbroken windows above and at the left saying that NO 100-Ton Jetliner crashed here. Period. The rear C-ring Wall is only 220 feet from this outer E-ring Wall (diagram), and . . . 






. . . you see no sign of any 100-Ton Jetliner at all. NONE. The Official Cover Story says AA77 crashed into the Pentagon going 530 miles per hour, but Candy is proposing that the entire Jetliner vanished 'before' coming out the C-ring Wall only 220 feet away! The Jetliner is 155 feet long and has two 6-ton Rolls-Royce Engines that also never exited the C-ring Wall. Why? That is simple:






The photographic evidence says NO 100-Ton Jetliner crashed here, which agrees with the testimony of all these expert witnesses:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE"]All Of These People Agree With Me[/ame]

If you want to follow in Candy's obvious error, then go right ahead. This is *reason #8* that *The USA Will Be Destroyed* (my Topic), so you guys are helping to make my point . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't prove anything at all.  His opinion is that a shockwave knocked down lightpoles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. A combination of the *Painted-up A-3* 'and' the *Raytheon Missile Bow Shockwave* took down the five light poles at 9:31:39 AM, as explained in *my Blog entry here* (link).
Click to expand...


*In the first place, where is any wreckage of a A-3 skywarrior?  The only wreckage found was of AA77.

In the second place, the shockwave would have had a greater impact on the lightpoles closer to the source of impact than those further away.  Some of the closer ones had zero damage.  Ones further away were knocked down.

Using your own blog as reference material is funny and hilarious but certainly dubious in terms of proving anything.  

Sceintifically, your theory is impossible due to no wreckage from this supposed plane and the mythical shockwave not taking out any of the nearer light poles.  

By the way, if the alleged shockwave could take out lightpoles hundeds of feet away, why didn't it break the windows?  Hmm?  Well?  LOL.

Check mate Bitch.*


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> The photographic evidence says NO 100-Ton Jetliner crashed here, which agrees with the testimony of all these expert witnesses:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral


terral, you dumbass
that's not the entry point
so stop LYING


----------



## eots

*James Quintiere, Ph.D., former Chief of the Fire Science Division of the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST), has called for an independent review of NIST&#8217;s investigation into the collapses of the World Trade Center Towers on 9/11.*

Dr. Quintiere made his plea during his presentation, &#8220;Questions on the WTC Investigations&#8221; at the 2007 World Fire Safety Conference. &#8220;I wish that there would be a peer review of this,&#8221; he said, referring to the NIST investigation. &#8220;I think all the records that NIST has assembled should be archived. I would really like to see someone else take a look at what they&#8217;ve done; both structurally and from a fire point of view.&#8221;


*&#8220;I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable,&#8221; *explained Dr. Quintiere. &#8220;Let's look at real alternatives that might have been the cause of the collapse of the World Trade Towers and how that relates to the official cause and what's the significance of one cause versus another.&#8221;



*&#8220;In my opinion, the WTC investigation by NIST falls short of expectations by not definitively finding cause, *by not sufficiently linking recommendations of specificity to cause, by not fully invoking all of their authority to seek facts in the investigation, and by the guidance of government lawyers to deter rather than develop fact finding. 

"I have over 35 years of fire research in my experience. I worked in the fire program at NIST for 19 years, leaving as a division chief. I have been at the University of Maryland since. I am a founding member and past-Chair of the International Association for Fire Safety Science&#8212;the principal world forum for fire research. ... 

*"All of these have been submitted to NIST, but never acknowledged or answered. I will list some of these. *

1. *Why is not the design process *of assigning fire protection to the WTC towers fully* called out for fault? ... *

*2. Why were not alternative collapse hypotheses investigated and discussed as NIST had stated repeatedly that they would do? ... *

*3. Spoliation of a fire scene *is a basis for destroying a legal case in an investigation. *Most of the steel was discarded,* although the key elements of the core steel were demographically labeled. A *careful reading of the NIST report shows that they have no evidence that the temperatures they predict as necessary for failure *are corroborated by findings of the little steel debris they have. Why hasn't NIST declared that this spoliation of the steel was a gross error? 

*4. NIST used computer models that they said have never been used* in such an application before and are the state of the art. For this they should be commended for their skill. *But the validation of these modeling results is in question.* Others have computed aspects with different conclusions on the cause mechanism of the collapse. Moreover, it is* common in fire investigation to compute a time-line and compare it to known events. NIST has not done that. *

5. *Testing by NIST has been inconclusive.* Although they have done fire tests of the scale of several work stations, a replicate test of at least & [sic] of a WTC floor would have been of considerable value. Why was this not done? ... 

*6. The critical collapse of WTC 7 is relegated to a secondary role,* as its findings will not be complete for yet another year. It was clear at the last NIST Advisory Panel meeting in September [2005] that this date may not be realistic, as NIST has not demonstrated progress here. *Why has NIST dragged on this important investigation?"*


OpEdNews - Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> *Why has NIST dragged on this important investigation?"*



I doubt they see it as important at all.  Nobody died in it.  The building has been rebuilt.  The only people who care are folks like you who wear their tin foil hats a bit too tightly.


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:

If you want to sit in the opposite debating corner and challenge my OP Thesis, Claims, Evidence and Conclusions, then 'quote >>' me and give us your best shot. However, if you want to use me as a source of information by asking question after question after question, then a definite attitude adjustment is required:



candycorn said:


> *In the first place, where is any wreckage of a A-3 skywarrior?  The only wreckage found was of AA77.*


No. This is Candy's unsupported 'claim.' 
* 





*These are the wing sections from the retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior being removed from the Pentagon lawn. The *A-3 Imprint* pic is here with some of the A-3 components listed. All of this is presented in the *Opening Post *(here), if you actually took the time to read through my work.


candycorn said:


> * In the second place, the shockwave would have had a greater impact on the lightpoles closer to the source of impact than those further away.  Some of the closer ones had zero damage.  Ones further away were knocked down.*


True. However. You are not taking the different elevations into account. AA77 would have knocked down ALL of the light poles if traveling just 5 feet off the ground . . . 


candycorn said:


> *Using your own blog as reference material is funny and hilarious but certainly dubious in terms of proving anything.*


That is the location of 'my supported arguments.' Where can I find 'your' supported 911Truth Arguments on your Blog? :0)


candycorn said:


> *Sceintifically, your theory is impossible due to no wreckage from this supposed plane and the mythical shockwave not taking out any of the nearer light poles.*


No. Candy does not know enough about my thesis to even have an opinion. 






This picture shows A-3 wreckage at the Pentagon in front of the E-Ring Wall.














These pictures show evidence of A-3 Fuselage scattered all over the Pentagon Lawn.



candycorn said:


> * By the way, if the alleged shockwave could take out lightpoles hundeds of feet away, why didn't it break the windows?  Hmm?  Well?  LOL.
> 
> Check mate Bitch.*



The Raytheon Missile struck the Pentagon at Column Line 14 on this flight path:






The Missile passed only 10 feet from Light Pole #1:






Where you get the idea that hundreds of feet exist between the Missile Flight Path and these downed poles is beyond me:






To base your *"AA77 Crashed Into The Pentagon" Thesis* on "Light Poles" is really funny (pic) . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why has NIST dragged on this important investigation?"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they see it as important at all.  Nobody died in it.  The building has been rebuilt.  The only people who care are folks like you who wear their tin foil hats a bit too tightly.
Click to expand...


and that is why you are not a respected NIST fire research investigator


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> If you want to sit in the opposite debating corner and challenge my OP Thesis, Claims, Evidence and Conclusions, then 'quote >>' me and give us your best shot. However, if you want to use me as a source of information by asking question after question after question, then a definite attitude adjustment is required:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In the first place, where is any wreckage of a A-3 skywarrior?  The only wreckage found was of AA77.*
> 
> 
> 
> No. This is Candy's unsupported 'claim.'
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

* 

*These are the wing sections from the retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior being removed from the Pentagon lawn. The *A-3 Imprint* pic is here with some of the A-3 components listed. All of this is presented in the *Opening Post *(here), if you actually took the time to read through my work.

*Retrofitted?   Ahh, I see.  in your pictures there is a jeep circled next to the ambiguous squares, rectangles and elipses.  Was the skywarrior retrofitted with the jeep too?  

You're circling nothing but anonymous wreckage--none of it looking like an American Airlines aircraft by the way.  Where is the silver wings and painting on what you circled?  Nowhere to be found...just like your intelligence.  

I think you're sick.
I think you need help.*



Terral said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> * In the second place, the shockwave would have had a greater impact on the lightpoles closer to the source of impact than those further away.  Some of the closer ones had zero damage.  Ones further away were knocked down.*
> 
> 
> 
> True. However. You are not taking the different elevations into account. However, AA77 would have knocked down ALL of the light poles if traveling just 5 feet off the ground . . .
Click to expand...



*As it did once it was on it's final approach in the actual flight path.  

Different elevations?  Bitch, there are something like six light poles right out side of the Pentagon that survived without any impact from this mythical shockwave that didn't even break a window.  Puh-leeze.

Does anybody else get the feeling that Terral is a George Costanza wannabe?  He seems like a real loser who simply lies to get attention.

*


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why has NIST dragged on this important investigation?"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they see it as important at all.  Nobody died in it.  The building has been rebuilt.  The only people who care are folks like you who wear their tin foil hats a bit too tightly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and that is why you are not a respected NIST fire research investigator
Click to expand...


I'm sure the "respected ones" have much more pressing matters than trying to explain the obvious to the Tin-Foil-Hat-Society or TFHS.  Say, whens you guys next meeting?


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> *Retrofitted?   Ahh, I see.  in your pictures there is a jeep circled next to the ambiguous squares, rectangles and elipses.  Was the skywarrior retrofitted with the jeep too?*


*

**











*Yes. We The Sheeple cuckoo 'are' really this STUPID (*#8* = my Topic) . . .  

GL,

Terral
* 

*


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Retrofitted?   Ahh, I see.  in your pictures there is a jeep circled next to the ambiguous squares, rectangles and elipses.  Was the skywarrior retrofitted with the jeep too?*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes. We The Sheeple cuckoo 'are' really this STUPID (*#8* = my Topic) . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> *
> 
> *
Click to expand...

when are you gonna realize, those dogs are laughing at YOUR stupid ass


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt they see it as important at all.  Nobody died in it.  The building has been rebuilt.  The only people who care are folks like you who wear their tin foil hats a bit too tightly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is why you are not a respected NIST fire research investigator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure the "respected ones" have much more pressing matters than trying to explain the obvious to the Tin-Foil-Hat-Society or TFHS.  Say, whens you guys next meeting?
Click to expand...


so you now doubt the credibility of NIST lead fire investigator because his science does not match the story bush told you....tinfoil hats.?..WTF ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

off the topic for here a second.Just wanted to mention to you Terral that I wouldnt waste time with Pale Rider if I were you.I saw you post on his Obama thread.That guy is a rascist hypocrite who gives the human race a bad name.He makes all these multiple threads over Obamas birth certificate.Thats the ONLY thing he ever talks about here.He has an an irrational obsession over that.He makes all those threads about Obama only cause he is a rascist who hates Black people.

Proof of that is in the fact that I told him he needs to get over his stupid Obama birth certificate obsession and talk about OTHER conspiracys just as important like your swine flu thread and 9/11 being an inside job.Well he started insulting me talking shit like that  unlike me,he has evidence to support his position that Obama is not a legal us citizen.That I have no evidence to support myself when i tell him he needs to be concered about 9/11 being an inside job and talk more about that as well.

Thats obvious proof there he is a racist who hates black people and a hypocrite.He whines about being insulted and called names but thats EXACTLY what he did with me just for telling him he neeeds to get over his Obama obsession and talk about 9/11. Here is MORE proof of what a hypocrite he is.

He has called Alex Jones a loon for saying 9/11 was an inside job many times before YET he uses Jones video The Obama Deception in his threads he uses.Somehow according to Pales logic,Jones is cluess and doesnt know what he is talking about when he says 9/11 was an inside job but to his aburd logic he has,Jones IS correct when talking about Obama.LOL.what an idiot.

Pale cant have it both ways that Jones has no idea what he is talking about when saying 9/11 was an inside job yet he usues Jones video The Obama Deception.LOL.Its got to be one or the other.Thats Jones is wrong about both or right about both.cant have it both ways the way he wants to that Jones is right about Obama but wrong about 9/11.LOL. ask him about that on his thread.he wont deny it.He'll admit it to you.LOl. you should confront him about that and see for yourself what he says.


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> and that is why you are not a respected NIST fire research investigator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the "respected ones" have much more pressing matters than trying to explain the obvious to the Tin-Foil-Hat-Society or TFHS.  Say, whens you guys next meeting?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so you now doubt the credibility of NIST lead fire investigator because his science does not match the story bush told you....tinfoil hats.?..WTF ?
Click to expand...


How so?

Anyway, any idea what knocked down the lightpoles since we've poven it wasn't a shockwave?  I'd love to hear your version of events...and ridicule it for being so lame shortly thereafter.


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> Anyway, any idea what knocked down the lightpoles since we've poven it wasn't a shockwave?  I'd love to hear your version of events...and ridicule it for being so lame shortly thereafter.



Candy has proven NOTHING. Period. You want to believe Official Cover Story LIES, so that is what appears in your posts. The five light poles were knocked down at 9:31:39 A.M. by a combination of the *hypersonic missile bow shockwave* (9:31:39 AM) 'and' the *A-3 Jet* (9:36:27 AM), as explained in the Opening Post and to Bill Veale and April Gallop *here* (link). Three 'bomblets' were used as components of the Raytheon Hypersonic Missile Attack, which created the holes in the 1st-floor concrete slab . . . 






. . . and the rear C-Ring wall:






What happened at the Pentagon has *NOTHING* to do with any 100-ton Jetliner. ZERO.

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, any idea what knocked down the lightpoles since we've poven it wasn't a shockwave?  I'd love to hear your version of events...and ridicule it for being so lame shortly thereafter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy has proven NOTHING. Period. You want to believe Official Cover Story LIES, so that is what appears in your posts. The five light poles were knocked down at 9:31:39 A.M. by a combination of the *hypersonic missile bow shockwave* (9:31:39 AM) 'and' the *A-3 Jet* (9:36:27 AM), as explained in the Opening Post and to Bill Veale and April Gallop *here* (link). Three 'bomblets' were used as components of the Raytheon Hypersonic Missile Attack, which created the holes in the 1st-floor concrete slab . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and the rear C-Ring wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened at the Pentagon has *NOTHING* to do with any 100-ton Jetliner. ZERO.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


thats whats funny about candy.He has the WORST memory of anybody alive I have ever known.He asks the question,you give him the answer, and he CONTINUES to repeat the same question over and over again all the time. bty terral,think you will bring that point up to Pale on how he is a rascist hypocrite on his thread? you should.


----------



## Terral

Hi 9/11:



9/11 inside job said:


> bty terral,think you will bring that point up to Pale on how he is a rascist hypocrite on his thread? you should.



No. The *H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus* is set to mutate sometime in October 2009 and I could not care less about what these Official Cover Story Cronies cuckoo think . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> Bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit...., bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit...., bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit...., bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit....
> GL,
> 
> Terral



*So you're saying that if a missile hit your front door, the mailbox at the end of your driveway would not be effected but the mailbox at a house five blocks over would be hit by the shockwave?  And you wonder why people point at you and laugh; hard.?

Dumbass, the lightpoles right outside of the Pentagon were not effected.
Poles in the flight path were.

No missile hit the Pentagon.  

Plane wreckage was found all over the place.
Witenesses who disagree with the 9/11 Commission Report say they saw a jet hit the building.  

You have shit for brains.*


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Hi 9/11:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> bty terral,think you will bring that point up to Pale on how he is a rascist hypocrite on his thread? you should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The *H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus* is set to mutate sometime in October 2009 and I could not care less about what these Official Cover Story Cronies cuckoo think . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


If it doesnt (or should I say when it doesn't) will you agree to go away and never come back?


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Candy:
> 
> Bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit...., bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit...., bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit...., bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit....
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So you're saying that if a missile hit your front door, the mailbox at the end of your driveway would not be effected but the mailbox at a house five blocks over would be hit by the shockwave?  And you wonder why people point at you and laugh; hard.?
> 
> Dumbass, the lightpoles right outside of the Pentagon were not effected.
> Poles in the flight path were.
> 
> No missile hit the Pentagon.
> 
> Plane wreckage was found all over the place.
> Witenesses who disagree with the 9/11 Commission Report say they saw a jet hit the building.
> 
> You have shit for brains.*
Click to expand...


the 9/11 commision members call their investigation a cover -up why do you continue to site it...there are u.s military witnesses ..f-14 fighter pilots with PhDs  who say the opposite is true..they where exclude from testifying to the commission along with first responders that reported explosions and molten metal...and you are alright with that ?...you have shit for brains....in what other crime investigation would this be acceptable


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 9/11:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> bty terral,think you will bring that point up to Pale on how he is a rascist hypocrite on his thread? you should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The *H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus* is set to mutate sometime in October 2009 and I could not care less about what these Official Cover Story Cronies cuckoo think . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it doesnt (or should I say when it doesn't) will you agree to go away and never come back?
Click to expand...

no, i think he should agree to seek out professional help
people as delusional as terral need help


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Candy:
> 
> Bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit...., bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit...., bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit...., bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit....
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So you're saying that if a missile hit your front door, the mailbox at the end of your driveway would not be effected but the mailbox at a house five blocks over would be hit by the shockwave?  And you wonder why people point at you and laugh; hard.?
> 
> Dumbass, the lightpoles right outside of the Pentagon were not effected.
> Poles in the flight path were.
> 
> No missile hit the Pentagon.
> 
> Plane wreckage was found all over the place.
> Witenesses who disagree with the 9/11 Commission Report say they saw a jet hit the building.
> 
> You have shit for brains.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the 9/11 commision members call their investigation a cover -up why do you continue to site it...there are u.s military witnesses ..f-14 fighter pilots with PhDs  who say the opposite is true..they where exclude from testifying to the commission along with first responders that reported explosions and molten metal...and you are alright with that ?...you have shit for brains....in what other crime investigation would this be acceptable
Click to expand...


EOTS;

Just asking a question about a "bow shock wave" and how it would magically mythically mysteriously miss light poles 30 feet away but somehow hit the ones 150 feet away.  

Do you have an answer?


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So you're saying that if a missile hit your front door, the mailbox at the end of your driveway would not be effected but the mailbox at a house five blocks over would be hit by the shockwave?  And you wonder why people point at you and laugh; hard.?
> 
> Dumbass, the lightpoles right outside of the Pentagon were not effected.
> Poles in the flight path were.
> 
> No missile hit the Pentagon.
> 
> Plane wreckage was found all over the place.
> Witenesses who disagree with the 9/11 Commission Report say they saw a jet hit the building.
> 
> You have shit for brains.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 9/11 commision members call their investigation a cover -up why do you continue to site it...there are u.s military witnesses ..f-14 fighter pilots with PhDs  who say the opposite is true..they where exclude from testifying to the commission along with first responders that reported explosions and molten metal...and you are alright with that ?...you have shit for brains....in what other crime investigation would this be acceptable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EOTS;
> 
> Just asking a question about a "bow shock wave" and how it would magically mythically mysteriously miss light poles 30 feet away but somehow hit the ones 150 feet away.
> 
> Do you have an answer?
Click to expand...


yes release of all classified evidence released to a team of forensic crash investigators
all eyewitness testimony sworn under oath and subject to cross-examination


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi 9/11:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> bty terral,think you will bring that point up to Pale on how he is a rascist hypocrite on his thread? you should.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The *H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus* is set to mutate sometime in October 2009 and I could not care less about what these Official Cover Story Cronies cuckoo think . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


oh I see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Edited out,accidental double post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Candy:
> 
> Bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit...., bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit...., bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit...., bullshit, bullshit, bullshit, major-league bullshit, putrid bullshit, unbelieveable bullshit, unquestionably bullshit, bull-bull-bull shit to the third power bullshit....
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So you're saying that if a missile hit your front door, the mailbox at the end of your driveway would not be effected but the mailbox at a house five blocks over would be hit by the shockwave?  And you wonder why people point at you and laugh; hard.?
> 
> Dumbass, the lightpoles right outside of the Pentagon were not effected.
> Poles in the flight path were.
> 
> No missile hit the Pentagon.
> 
> Plane wreckage was found all over the place.
> Witenesses who disagree with the 9/11 Commission Report say they saw a jet hit the building.
> 
> You have shit for brains.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the 9/11 commision members call their investigation a cover -up why do you continue to site it...there are u.s military witnesses ..f-14 fighter pilots with PhDs  who say the opposite is true..they where exclude from testifying to the commission along with first responders that reported explosions and molten metal...and you are alright with that ?...you have shit for brains....in what other crime investigation would this be acceptable
Click to expand...


well said.whats really hysterical about his laughable posts is he calls the crash site consistant with the crash of the airliner that crashed therewhich when you look at the evidence they gave of the engine of the airliner in their photographs and compare it to pics of what a real engine looks like from that kind of airliner that crashed,the engine at the crash site is like 100 times smaller than an enjine of that kind of airliner. and he tells US we have shot for brains. He doesnt consider that maybe thats why that newsman there said in that video I posted-"There is no evidence of an airliner crash here." the guy only got to go step right there on the lawn next to the building and look at all the debris.


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the 9/11 commision members call their investigation a cover -up why do you continue to site it...there are u.s military witnesses ..f-14 fighter pilots with PhDs  who say the opposite is true..they where exclude from testifying to the commission along with first responders that reported explosions and molten metal...and you are alright with that ?...you have shit for brains....in what other crime investigation would this be acceptable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EOTS;
> 
> Just asking a question about a "bow shock wave" and how it would magically mythically mysteriously miss light poles 30 feet away but somehow hit the ones 150 feet away.
> 
> Do you have an answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes release of all classified evidence released to a team of forensic crash investigators
> all eyewitness testimony sworn under oath and subject to cross-examination
Click to expand...


You don't think you're mailbox would be hit by this shockwave?  Wow, you're pretty stupid.  Were you dropped on your head at birth?


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> EOTS;
> 
> Just asking a question about a "bow shock wave" and how it would magically mythically mysteriously miss light poles 30 feet away but somehow hit the ones 150 feet away.
> 
> Do you have an answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes release of all classified evidence released to a team of forensic crash investigators
> all eyewitness testimony sworn under oath and subject to cross-examination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think you're mailbox would be hit by this shockwave?  Wow, you're pretty stupid.  Were you dropped on your head at birth?
Click to expand...

bush dupe


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> EOTS;
> 
> Just asking a question about a "bow shock wave" and how it would magically mythically mysteriously miss light poles 30 feet away but somehow hit the ones 150 feet away.
> 
> Do you have an answer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes release of all classified evidence released to a team of forensic crash investigators
> all eyewitness testimony sworn under oath and subject to cross-examination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't think you're mailbox would be hit by this shockwave?  Wow, you're pretty stupid.  Were you dropped on your head at birth?
Click to expand...


sure i will ignore the endless flaws in the official story surrounding all the events of 9/11 over your mailbox theory...wow the mailbox that explains everything....


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes release of all classified evidence released to a team of forensic crash investigators
> all eyewitness testimony sworn under oath and subject to cross-examination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think you're mailbox would be hit by this shockwave?  Wow, you're pretty stupid.  Were you dropped on your head at birth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure i will ignore the endless flaws in the official story surrounding all the events of 9/11 over your mailbox theory...wow the mailbox that explains everything....
Click to expand...

the "flaws" in the "official report" are minutia compared to the flaws in the troofers claims


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes release of all classified evidence released to a team of forensic crash investigators
> all eyewitness testimony sworn under oath and subject to cross-examination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think you're mailbox would be hit by this shockwave?  Wow, you're pretty stupid.  Were you dropped on your head at birth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure i will ignore the endless flaws in the official story surrounding all the events of 9/11 over your mailbox theory...wow the mailbox that explains everything....
Click to expand...


*Thats the thing we're debating now...check the title of the thread hoss!

Okay, since you are acquiescing to the truth for a change, that AA77 or at least a plane hit the Pentagon and it wasnt some bullshit bow shockwave that searches for light poles 150 feet away but not the ones across the street (giggle), perhaps the geometry of such truthful endeavors will open further doors to understanding on your part.  We can only hope.  

Besides, the "flaws" in the official story are what you "think" should be in there; not what actually exists.  In other words, the report in it's text and on the major points is 100% bulletproof.*


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes release of all classified evidence released to a team of forensic crash investigators
> all eyewitness testimony sworn under oath and subject to cross-examination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think you're mailbox would be hit by this shockwave?  Wow, you're pretty stupid.  Were you dropped on your head at birth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bush dupe
Click to expand...


*Right wing conspirator!*​


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think you're mailbox would be hit by this shockwave?  Wow, you're pretty stupid.  Were you dropped on your head at birth?
> 
> 
> 
> bush dupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Right wing conspirator!*​
Click to expand...

no no no

i'm the "disinfo agent"
get it right


----------



## HUGGY

xotoxi said:


> Terral,
> 
> Would you mind summarize your post in *ONE SENTENCE*?
> 
> I'm afraid to say that I am just too busy to read your post and to click on all of your links.
> 
> So a one sentence synopsis would be very helpful.
> 
> Based on all of your other posts, I am really intrigued and think that you are onto something.
> 
> I, like you, have always been skeptical of reality.  In fact, I am pretty sure that I am 6'5" 190 lbs of solid muscle, but when I look in the "mirror", I see a 5'10" 210 lb guy with a hairy back and manbreasts.  I am pretty sure the "mirror" is actually a very thin plasma TV that was installed by the government, and on that TV they project the image of the man that I see, rather than reflecting my true image.
> 
> So, I'd love to hear your one sentence synopsis.
> 
> Thank you for your time.



I'll handle this..I am a pilot and a machinist that has spent about 7 ears making aircraft parts for boeing airplanes.  I have seen thousands of blueprints for 757's.  I know exactly how they are built and how strong they are.

Here is the one sentence that cannot be refuted.

A 757 will not fit into a 20 foot hole.


----------



## DiveCon

HUGGY said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral,
> 
> Would you mind summarize your post in *ONE SENTENCE*?
> 
> I'm afraid to say that I am just too busy to read your post and to click on all of your links.
> 
> So a one sentence synopsis would be very helpful.
> 
> Based on all of your other posts, I am really intrigued and think that you are onto something.
> 
> I, like you, have always been skeptical of reality.  In fact, I am pretty sure that I am 6'5" 190 lbs of solid muscle, but when I look in the "mirror", I see a 5'10" 210 lb guy with a hairy back and manbreasts.  I am pretty sure the "mirror" is actually a very thin plasma TV that was installed by the government, and on that TV they project the image of the man that I see, rather than reflecting my true image.
> 
> So, I'd love to hear your one sentence synopsis.
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll handle this..I am a pilot and a machinist that has spent about 7 ears making aircraft parts for boeing airplanes.  I have seen thousands of blueprints for 757's.  I know exactly how they are built and how strong they are.
> 
> Here is the one sentence that cannot be refuted.
> 
> A 757 will not fit into a 20 foot hole.
Click to expand...

who is claiming a 757 fit into a 20' hole?


----------



## Bern80

eots said:


> yes release of all classified evidence released to a team of forensic crash investigators
> all eyewitness testimony sworn under oath and subject to cross-examination



That doesn't count. That is about as transparent and desperate a response as I have heard from you yet. Allow me translate. I have ZERO evidence to answer this with, but my beliefs require me believe that SOMEONE knows and will tell us the truth if we make them....somehow.


----------



## candycorn

Bern80 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes release of all classified evidence released to a team of forensic crash investigators
> all eyewitness testimony sworn under oath and subject to cross-examination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't count. That is about as transparent and desperate a response as I have heard from you yet. Allow me translate. I have ZERO evidence to answer this with, but my beliefs require me believe that SOMEONE knows and will tell us the truth if we make them....somehow.
Click to expand...


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:

Your 'bold' key appears stuck. :0)



candycorn said:


> *Okay, since you are acquiescing to the truth for a change, that AA77 or at least a plane hit the Pentagon and it wasn&#8217;t some bullshit &#8220;bow shockwave&#8221; that searches for light poles 150 feet away but not the ones across the street (giggle) . . .*


The reason I spend almost no time explaining the SAME THING to you over and over again is because I am convinced that Candy has minimal mental capacity to comprehend anything related to this Topic. Where you get this "150 feet" I have no clue. Click in the *pic* (here) to realize that all 5 light poles are within the 125' wingspan of your fictitious AA77. Divide 125 by 2 and place the missile down the middle to realize that the missile bow shockwave only need extend about 60 feet to knock down all 5 poles. However, the A-3 took down two of the poles, so that number is reduced to below 50 feet for the size of the bow shockwave from the hypersonic missile flying at just 5 feet off the ground. Many variables are present when dealing with bow *shockwaves* (wiki), which includes breaks in the wave attaching, disconnecting and reattaching to the nose of the missile. These are *fluid dynamics* principles (link) and  . . . well . . . 

You should realize that these 5 light poles were taken down completely by accident. The rogue element inside the DoD that carried out these attacks forgot to make provisions for the *large bow shockwave* attached to their missile nose when in the planning stages of the operation . . .

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral,
> 
> Would you mind summarize your post in *ONE SENTENCE*?
> 
> I'm afraid to say that I am just too busy to read your post and to click on all of your links.
> 
> So a one sentence synopsis would be very helpful.
> 
> Based on all of your other posts, I am really intrigued and think that you are onto something.
> 
> I, like you, have always been skeptical of reality.  In fact, I am pretty sure that I am 6'5" 190 lbs of solid muscle, but when I look in the "mirror", I see a 5'10" 210 lb guy with a hairy back and manbreasts.  I am pretty sure the "mirror" is actually a very thin plasma TV that was installed by the government, and on that TV they project the image of the man that I see, rather than reflecting my true image.
> 
> So, I'd love to hear your one sentence synopsis.
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll handle this..I am a pilot and a machinist that has spent about 7 ears making aircraft parts for boeing airplanes.  I have seen thousands of blueprints for 757's.  I know exactly how they are built and how strong they are.
> 
> Here is the one sentence that cannot be refuted.
> 
> A 757 will not fit into a 20 foot hole.
Click to expand...


The Bush dupes will of course post something to try and save face over this you know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> Your 'bold' key appears stuck. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay, since you are acquiescing to the truth for a change, that AA77 or at least a plane hit the Pentagon and it wasn&#8217;t some bullshit &#8220;bow shockwave&#8221; that searches for light poles 150 feet away but not the ones across the street (giggle) . . .*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *The reason I spend almost no time explaining the SAME THING to you over and over again is because I am convinced that Candy has no mental capacity to comprehend anything related to this Topic. Where you get this "150 feet" I have no clue. Click in the *pic* (here) to realize that all 5 light poles are within the 125' wingspan of your fictitious AA77. Divide 125 by 2 and place the missile down the middle to realize that the missile bow shockwave only need extend about 60 feet to knock down all 5 poles. However, the A-3 took down two of the poles, so that number is reduced to below 50 feet for the size of the bow shockwave from the hypersonic missile flying at just 5 feet off the ground. Many variables are present when dealing with bow shockwaves, which includes breaks in the wave attaching, disconnecting and reattaching to the nose of the missile. These are fluid mechanics principles and  . . . well . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I see that your catching on that agent Candy Corn has the worst memory of anybody alive.That when you explain it to him,he never remmebers the answer and just asks the same damn question over and over and over again as your finding out.The guy has obviously never seen an engine of a Boeing 757 before.If he HAD,he would realise what an idiot he looks like when he says that the site wreckage is consistant with that of a 
757. You look at the engine at the crash site THEY say is a 757 and that of a REAL engine of a 757 and theres no comparison.The engine at the crash site is MUCH smaller than a 757.I love it.lol.


----------



## HUGGY

DiveCon said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral,
> 
> Would you mind summarize your post in *ONE SENTENCE*?
> 
> I'm afraid to say that I am just too busy to read your post and to click on all of your links.
> 
> So a one sentence synopsis would be very helpful.
> 
> Based on all of your other posts, I am really intrigued and think that you are onto something.
> 
> I, like you, have always been skeptical of reality.  In fact, I am pretty sure that I am 6'5" 190 lbs of solid muscle, but when I look in the "mirror", I see a 5'10" 210 lb guy with a hairy back and manbreasts.  I am pretty sure the "mirror" is actually a very thin plasma TV that was installed by the government, and on that TV they project the image of the man that I see, rather than reflecting my true image.
> 
> So, I'd love to hear your one sentence synopsis.
> 
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll handle this..I am a pilot and a machinist that has spent about 7 ears making aircraft parts for boeing airplanes.  I have seen thousands of blueprints for 757's.  I know exactly how they are built and how strong they are.
> 
> Here is the one sentence that cannot be refuted.
> 
> A 757 will not fit into a 20 foot hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who is claiming a 757 fit into a 20' hole?
Click to expand...


Did you see the hole in the side of the pentagon and the type of material the exterior wall was made of?  How big would you estimate the size of the hole?  Now here is my problem with the "hole".  The jet engines are made of titanium primarily which is alot tougher than steel.  The engines are about twelve feet accross and spaced more than 75 feet apart.  Upon impact the 10,000 rpm compression blades would explode into spinning wrecking balls taking out at least 50-100 feet on each side of the point of impact.

You can go on and on about any number of aspects of 9/11 but you will never talk me out of what I know DIDN"T hit the pentagon.  Unlike many of you my opinion is based on pure well informed fact.


----------



## Toro

HUGGY said:


> I'll handle this..I am a pilot and a machinist that has spent about 7 ears making aircraft parts for boeing airplanes.  I have seen thousands of blueprints for 757's.  I know exactly how they are built and how strong they are.
> 
> Here is the one sentence that cannot be refuted.
> 
> A 757 will not fit into a 20 foot hole.



Scientists at Purdue created a model demonstrating how the plane crashed into the Pentagon.

[youtube]bMqgFaNvoP8[/youtube]

Notice what he says at 1:15 of the video, when he says that twoofers irrationally and hysterically accused them of being agents of the government and being a part of the conspiracy.

Remind you of anyone here?


----------



## Terral

Hi Huggy:

You make far too much sense for the typical USMB member living in 911Truth DENIAL . . . 



HUGGY said:


> Did you see the hole in the side of the pentagon and the type of material the exterior wall was made of?  How big would you estimate the size of the hole?



The E-Ring Entry Hole was exactly 18-feet 3-inches on the second floor (pic). We know that number is correct, because the columns are on 10-feet centers and measure 21-inches each (pic). The exterior wall was reinforced concrete CMU's (block) with a covering of limestone. The rear C-Ring Hole was about 9-0 by 12-feet (pic = oval).



HUGGY said:


> Now here is my problem with the "hole".  The jet engines are made of titanium primarily which is alot tougher than steel.  The engines are about twelve feet accross and spaced more than 75 feet apart.  Upon impact the 10,000 rpm compression blades would explode into spinning wrecking balls taking out at least 50-100 feet on each side of the point of impact.



There are many problems with the Official Cover Story:

1. The windows above and to the left (north) of the E-Ring Hole are not broken (pic).

2. At 530 miles per hour (911CR), the 100-ton Jetliner would have exited the C-ring wall (220 feet away) in just .39 seconds and that never happened (only hole = wall on left).

3. The location of cable spools (pic) and parked vehicles (pic) in front of the E-ring hole forbid any 1st-floor impact of any 100-Ton Jetliner that did not break any windows on the third floor.

4. There is simply not sufficient damage (pic) to warrant an *"AA77 Crashed Here"* hypothesis . . . 



HUGGY said:


> You can go on and on about any number of aspects of 9/11 but you will never talk me out of what I know DIDN"T hit the pentagon.  Unlike many of you my opinion is based on pure well informed fact.



We agree. This case is *Reason #8* that the USA will be destroyed (my Topic) . . . because Americans 'are' really this STUPID cuckoo . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## HUGGY

Toro said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll handle this..I am a pilot and a machinist that has spent about 7 ears making aircraft parts for boeing airplanes.  I have seen thousands of blueprints for 757's.  I know exactly how they are built and how strong they are.
> 
> Here is the one sentence that cannot be refuted.
> 
> A 757 will not fit into a 20 foot hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists at Purdue created a model demonstrating how the plane crashed into the Pentagon.
> 
> [youtube]bMqgFaNvoP8[/youtube]
> 
> Notice what he says at 1:15 of the video, when he says that twoofers irrationally and hysterically accused them of being agents of the government and being a part of the conspiracy.
> 
> Remind you of anyone here?
Click to expand...


The deuschebag in the video doesn't even mention the engines which to anyone familiar with a 757 is the most destructive part of the plane in terms of mass, extremely high speed moving parts and impact and destruction caused by a collision.

If he doesn't know what forces would be unleashed by the motors he is either lying about being a scientist or lying about who writes his paychecks.


----------



## Toro

HUGGY said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll handle this..I am a pilot and a machinist that has spent about 7 ears making aircraft parts for boeing airplanes.  I have seen thousands of blueprints for 757's.  I know exactly how they are built and how strong they are.
> 
> Here is the one sentence that cannot be refuted.
> 
> A 757 will not fit into a 20 foot hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists at Purdue created a model demonstrating how the plane crashed into the Pentagon.
> 
> [youtube]bMqgFaNvoP8[/youtube]
> 
> Notice what he says at 1:15 of the video, when he says that *twoofers irrationally and hysterically accused them of being agents of the government and being a part of the conspiracy.*
> 
> Remind you of anyone here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The deuschebag in the video doesn't even mention the engines which to anyone familiar with a 757 is the most destructive part of the plane in terms of mass, extremely high speed moving parts and impact and destruction caused by a collision.
> 
> If he doesn't know what forces would be unleashed by the motors he is either lying about being a scientist or* lying about who writes his paychecks.*
Click to expand...


Here is the simulation.

Pentagon Crash, Digital Render from Purdue University &bull; videosift.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll handle this..I am a pilot and a machinist that has spent about 7 ears making aircraft parts for boeing airplanes.  I have seen thousands of blueprints for 757's.  I know exactly how they are built and how strong they are.
> 
> Here is the one sentence that cannot be refuted.
> 
> A 757 will not fit into a 20 foot hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists at Purdue created a model demonstrating how the plane crashed into the Pentagon.
> 
> [youtube]bMqgFaNvoP8[/youtube]
> 
> Notice what he says at 1:15 of the video, when he says that twoofers irrationally and hysterically accused them of being agents of the government and being a part of the conspiracy.
> 
> Remind you of anyone here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The deuschebag in the video doesn't even mention the engines which to anyone familiar with a 757 is the most destructive part of the plane in terms of mass, extremely high speed moving parts and impact and destruction caused by a collision.
> 
> If he doesn't know what forces would be unleashed by the motors he is either lying about being a scientist or lying about who writes his paychecks.
Click to expand...


Sorry to break your heart again Toro but as always,you get OWNED in a 9/11 debate again.your blind faith in the governments version is hysterical. This guy is an obvious liar as Huggy pointed out to you.

Like Terral said Huggy,your making way to much sense for Toro here to comprehend.you got to remember guys,this is the blind loyal Bush dupe who worships popular mechanics as the total truth and refuses to look at posts that proof PM is a propaganda piece.Not only that,he cant get past the point I brought up that the pic of the engine at the site doesnt even come close to matching in size how big a REAL Boeing 757  engine is just  like CandyCorn.LOl. as usual,the 9/11 apologists use COMPUTER ANIMATION as their evidence which is NO EVIDENCE .

They do that with the kennedy assassination constantly all the time as well when promoting that other tale that Oswald killed kennedy.Even Toro has said he doesnt believe the official version of that and believes there was a conspiray there.yet he SOMEHOW accepts the computer animation of this guy.I love it. Like Toromthis guy doesnt account for the fact that the engine seen at the pentagon is several times smaller than what a REAL engine of a 757 looks like.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists at Purdue created a model demonstrating how the plane crashed into the Pentagon.
> 
> [youtube]bMqgFaNvoP8[/youtube]
> 
> Notice what he says at 1:15 of the video, when he says that twoofers irrationally and hysterically accused them of being agents of the government and being a part of the conspiracy.
> 
> Remind you of anyone here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deuschebag in the video doesn't even mention the engines which to anyone familiar with a 757 is the most destructive part of the plane in terms of mass, extremely high speed moving parts and impact and destruction caused by a collision.
> 
> If he doesn't know what forces would be unleashed by the motors he is either lying about being a scientist or lying about who writes his paychecks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry to break your heart again Toro but as always,you get OWNED in a 9/11 debate again.your blind faith in the governments version is hysterical. This guy is an obvious liar as Huggy pointed out to you.
> 
> Like Terral said Huggy,your making way to much sense for Toro here to comprehend.you got to remember guys,this is the blind loyal Bush dupe who worships popular mechanics as the total truth and refuses to look at posts that proof PM is a propaganda piece.Not only that,he cant get past the point I brought up that the pic of the engine at the site doesnt even come close to matching in size how big a REAL Boeing 757  engine is just  like CandyCorn.LOl. as usual,the 9/11 apologists use COMPUTER ANIMATION as their evidence which is NO EVIDENCE .
> 
> They do that with the kennedy assassination constantly all the time as well when promoting that other tale that Oswald killed kennedy.Even Toro has said he doesnt believe the official version of that and believes there was a conspiray there.yet he SOMEHOW accepts the computer animation of this guy.I love it. Like Toromthis guy doesnt account for the fact that the engine seen at the pentagon is several times smaller than what a REAL engine of a 757 looks like.
Click to expand...


Even more important a factor always overlooked is what a jet engine does.  The fans are made out of one huge piece of titanium. They are spinning twice as fast as your cars engine at maximum.  The enertial energy they release when breaking up would be an awesome thing to witness.  Parts of the fanblades would litterally be thrown for more than a mile.  You do the math..no you are too stupid..I'll do the math.  a 12 foot diameter is about 50 ft circumfrance.  divide 10,000 by 60..roughly 167 times 50 something like 8000...what all that gibberish means is that the outside edge of a fan assembly is travelling at around a mile and a half a second while it is still on the plane.  When it breaks up it is still going a mile and a half a second.  HELLO????  A rifle like an AR15 spits out bullets at roughly 2700 feet per second  or just slightly more than a third of the velocity of said jet engine parts.
An AR15 sends slugs out a bit more than a mile.  To suggest that the jet engines would do no harm to the building as the video shows is beyond perposterous.  They were not pictured in the clip nor explained earlier in the other clip.


----------



## eots

SO HUGGY...what exactly are your credentials and how do they stack up against  preposterous individuals....just wondering...thanks..
eots


*Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret*) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the *staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.*  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001). 
*Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out *8/23/06:  Account of Lt. Col. 
*
Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11*.  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ... 

It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  *The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ... *
*There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact*.  Beyond this *strange absence of airliner debris*, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile".



*Major Douglas Rokke, PhD, U.S. Army (ret) &#8211; Former Director U.S. Army Depleted Uranium Project.  30-year Army career*. 

Article 8/19/05: Regarding the impact at the Pentagon on 9/11/2001 "When you look at the whole thing, especially the crash site void of airplane parts, the size of the hole left in the building and the fact the projectile's impact penetrated numerous concrete walls, it looks like the work of a missile.  And when you look at the damage,* it was obviously a missile."* Jeff Rense Program 

*Col. George Nelson*, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; *Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator *and airplane* parts authority*.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career. 
*
Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic. *


Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ... 

The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the *deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view*. &#8230; 

*With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged*. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and *certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged.* &#8230; 
*
As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history*."   Physics911, by Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven, 9/11/2001


----------



## eots

SO HUGGY...what exactly are your credentials and how do they stack up against  preposterous individuals....just wondering...thanks..
eots


*Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret*)  Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the *staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.*  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001). 
*Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out *8/23/06:  Account of Lt. Col. 
*
Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11*.  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ... 

It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  *The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ... *
*There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact*.  Beyond this *strange absence of airliner debris*, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile".



*Major Douglas Rokke, PhD, U.S. Army (ret)  Former Director U.S. Army Depleted Uranium Project.  30-year Army career*. 

Article 8/19/05: Regarding the impact at the Pentagon on 9/11/2001 "When you look at the whole thing, especially the crash site void of airplane parts, the size of the hole left in the building and the fact the projectile's impact penetrated numerous concrete walls, it looks like the work of a missile.  And when you look at the damage,* it was obviously a missile."* Jeff Rense Program 

*Col. George Nelson*, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret)  *Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator *and airplane* parts authority*.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career. 
*
Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic. *


Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ... 

The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the *deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view*.  

*With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged*. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and *certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged.*  
*
As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history*."   Physics911, by Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven, 9/11/2001


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> Your 'bold' key appears stuck. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay, since you are acquiescing to the truth for a change, that AA77 or at least a plane hit the Pentagon and it wasn&#8217;t some bullshit &#8220;bow shockwave&#8221; that searches for light poles 150 feet away but not the ones across the street (giggle) . . .*
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I spend almost no time explaining the SAME THING to you over and over again is because I am convinced that Candy has minimal mental capacity to comprehend anything related to this Topic. Where you get this "150 feet" I have no clue. Click in the *pic* (here) to realize that all 5 light poles are within the 125' wingspan of your fictitious AA77. Divide 125 by 2 and place the missile down the middle to realize that the missile bow shockwave only need extend about 60 feet to knock down all 5 poles. However, the A-3 took down two of the poles, so that number is reduced to below 50 feet for the size of the bow shockwave from the hypersonic missile flying at just 5 feet off the ground. Many variables are present when dealing with bow *shockwaves* (wiki), which includes breaks in the wave attaching, disconnecting and reattaching to the nose of the missile. These are *fluid dynamics* principles (link) and  . . . well . . .
> 
> You should realize that these 5 light poles were taken down completely by accident. The rogue element inside the DoD that carried out these attacks forgot to make provisions for the *large bow shockwave* attached to their missile nose when in the planning stages of the operation . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Ahh, this fallacy of a shockwave was strong enough to uproot lightpoles that it flew near...*and sheer off the ends of them*.  Your line of bullshit gets longer every day.  



As for my mental capacity, yep you got me in terms of vivid imagination and the ability to convince oneself that they are correct.  Seldom has somebody so obviously fucked in the head acted with such confidence as you loser.  

Can't wait to see what nonsense you come up with next.  SO do you still think those two large brown things being lifted with a 40 ton crane were wings?  That was classic.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> I see that your catching on that agent Candy Corn has the worst memory of anybody alive.That when you explain it to him,he never remmebers the answer and just asks the same damn question over and over and over again as your finding out.The guy has obviously never seen an engine of a Boeing 757 before.If he HAD,he would realise what an idiot he looks like when he says that the site wreckage is consistant with that of a
> 757. You look at the engine at the crash site THEY say is a 757 and that of a REAL engine of a 757 and theres no comparison.The engine at the crash site is MUCH smaller than a 757.I love it.lol.



Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon? 

A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no".


----------



## eots

> Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?
> 
> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no"



here's some questions for you ..why are the surveillance tapes from the pentagon still classified ???...if they show a plane why not release them ??

with conflicting testimony of eyewitness why are their statements not taken under oath and investigated ???


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?
> 
> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some questions for you ..why are the surveillance tapes from the pentagon still classified ???...if they show a plane why not release them ??
> 
> with conflicting testimony of eyewitness why are their statements not taken under oath and investigated ???
Click to expand...

his question has nothing to do with the tapes
why not just answer the question?


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?
> 
> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some questions for you ..why are the surveillance tapes from the pentagon still classified ???...if they show a plane why not release them ??
> 
> with conflicting testimony of eyewitness why are their statements not taken under oath and investigated ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> his question has nothing to do with the tapes
> why not just answer the question?
Click to expand...


my answer is it is all theoretical until investigated...what is your answer to my question


----------



## dilloduck

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's some questions for you ..why are the surveillance tapes from the pentagon still classified ???...if they show a plane why not release them ??
> 
> with conflicting testimony of eyewitness why are their statements not taken under oath and investigated ???
> 
> 
> 
> his question has nothing to do with the tapes
> why not just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my answer is it is all theoretical until investigated...what is your answer to my question
Click to expand...


If you think an investigation would lead to an action you are sorely mistaken. Do you seriously want to listen to hours upon hours of rehashing the same old shit ?


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's some questions for you ..why are the surveillance tapes from the pentagon still classified ???...if they show a plane why not release them ??
> 
> with conflicting testimony of eyewitness why are their statements not taken under oath and investigated ???
> 
> 
> 
> his question has nothing to do with the tapes
> why not just answer the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my answer is it is all theoretical until investigated...what is your answer to my question
Click to expand...

i already answered that question a long time ago


----------



## DiveCon

dilloduck said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> his question has nothing to do with the tapes
> why not just answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my answer is it is all theoretical until investigated...what is your answer to my question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think an investigation would lead to an action you are sorely mistaken. Do you seriously want to listen to hours upon hours of rehashing the same old shit ?
Click to expand...

of course he does
he posts the same things over and over


----------



## eots

dilloduck said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> his question has nothing to do with the tapes
> why not just answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my answer is it is all theoretical until investigated...what is your answer to my question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think an investigation would lead to an action you are sorely mistaken. Do you seriously want to listen to hours upon hours of rehashing the same old shit ?
Click to expand...


with an independent  investigative body with subpoena power and sworn testimony.. you bet I would


----------



## dilloduck

DiveCon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> my answer is it is all theoretical until investigated...what is your answer to my question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think an investigation would lead to an action you are sorely mistaken. Do you seriously want to listen to hours upon hours of rehashing the same old shit ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> of course he does
> he posts the same things over and over
Click to expand...


damn--then I guess he wants US to listen to hours upon hours of rehashing old shit.
Bastard !


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9AoaU7LlTk]YouTube - Bush Questioned about 9/11 Commission[/ame]





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ri1i6nAGOE]YouTube - 9/11 - Condoleezza Rice at the 911 commision[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

dilloduck said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you think an investigation would lead to an action you are sorely mistaken. Do you seriously want to listen to hours upon hours of rehashing the same old shit ?
> 
> 
> 
> of course he does
> he posts the same things over and over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> damn--then I guess *he wants US to listen to hours upon hours of rehashing old shit.*
> Bastard !
Click to expand...




eots said:


> YouTube - Bush Questioned about 9/11 Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 - Condoleezza Rice at the 911 commision


need any more proof?


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course he does
> he posts the same things over and over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn--then I guess *he wants US to listen to hours upon hours of rehashing old shit.*
> Bastard !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Bush Questioned about 9/11 Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 - Condoleezza Rice at the 911 commision
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> need any more proof?
Click to expand...


that we were lied to


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn--then I guess *he wants US to listen to hours upon hours of rehashing old shit.*
> Bastard !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Bush Questioned about 9/11 Commission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 - Condoleezza Rice at the 911 commision
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> need any more proof?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that we were lied to
Click to expand...

see the large text


----------



## Modbert

Can any of the nutj-err truthers answer me a simple question?

If this "New World Order" group is so powerful then why haven't they taken over yet and if they are so powerful then how come you and a bunch of other tin foilers can stop their plans?

This is like saying the villains on Scooby Doo were competent.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_C2HJvtRDY[/ame]


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> need any more proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that we were lied to
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see the large text
Click to expand...


it would be new shit with subpoena power sworn testimony and cross examination...moron


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> that we were lied to
> 
> 
> 
> see the large text
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it would be new shit with subpoena power sworn testimony and cross examination...moron
Click to expand...

says the moron that cant even give proof to support a new investigation


----------



## eots

Robert said:


> Can any of the nutj-err truthers answer me a simple question?
> 
> If this "New World Order" group is so powerful then why haven't they taken over yet and if they are so powerful then how come you and a bunch of other tin foilers can stop their plans?
> 
> This is like saying the villains on Scooby Doo were competent.
> 
> YouTube - Scooby Doo Theme Song



who said they have not taken over yet and why do you cling to the delusion that the opinion you Credit to tin foilers is in fact the opinion of some of the most respected and honored military and civilian scientist


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> see the large text
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would be new shit with subpoena power sworn testimony and cross examination...moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the moron that cant even give proof to support a new investigation
Click to expand...


the admitted cover-up and failure of the first one is all the justification required


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> it would be new shit with subpoena power sworn testimony and cross examination...moron
> 
> 
> 
> says the moron that cant even give proof to support a new investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the admitted cover-up and failure of the first one is all the justification required
Click to expand...

who admitted this cover up?


----------



## Modbert

eots said:


> who said they have not taken over yet and why do you cling to the delusion that the opinion you Credit to tin foilers is in fact the opinion of some of the most respected and honored military and civilian scientist



If they have taken over, how come you're not dead? Or do "THEY" figure that you make a better fool of yourself alive so much that keeping you alive is better?


----------



## DiveCon

Robert said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> who said they have not taken over yet and why do you cling to the delusion that the opinion you Credit to tin foilers is in fact the opinion of some of the most respected and honored military and civilian scientist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they have taken over, how come you're not dead? Or do "THEY" figure that you make a better fool of yourself alive so much that keeping you alive is better?
Click to expand...

and remember, "they" had no problems with killing nearly 3000 innocent civilians yet they dont take out the troofers who are basically lone morons (that wouldn't be missed by many people) quietly


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> and remember, "they" had no problems with killing nearly 3000 innocent civilians yet they dont take out the troofers who are basically lone morons (that wouldn't be missed by many people) quietly



Pretty much. And of course, their tin foil hat and basement will protect them from this group. 

Again, I find it hard to believe that a group that is supposedly taking over the world OR HAS taken over the world is about as competent as a Scooby Doo Villain.


----------



## DiveCon

Robert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and remember, "they" had no problems with killing nearly 3000 innocent civilians yet they dont take out the troofers who are basically lone morons (that wouldn't be missed by many people) quietly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. And of course, their tin foil hat and basement will protect them from this group.
> 
> Again, I find it hard to believe that a group that is supposedly taking over the world OR HAS taken over the world is about as competent as a Scooby Doo Villain.
Click to expand...

well, i know that if i was going to wire up a building to demolish, the LAST thing i would do is fly planes into them
it would be easier to just claim Al Qaeda had infiltrated the buildings security and blew it up rather than risk the planes crashing to disrupt the wiring of the explosives


----------



## eots

Robert said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> who said they have not taken over yet and why do you cling to the delusion that the opinion you Credit to tin foilers is in fact the opinion of some of the most respected and honored military and civilian scientist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they have taken over, how come you're not dead? Or do "THEY" figure that you make a better fool of yourself alive so much that keeping you alive is better?
Click to expand...


only 9/11 offical story CTers.. like you.. think like that...like they could go to new york and knock off tens of thousands of people ..first responders and victims family members and not raise a few eyebrows ..what inane logic.


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> well, i know that if i was going to wire up a building to demolish, the LAST thing i would do is fly planes into them
> it would be easier to just claim Al Qaeda had infiltrated the buildings security and blew it up rather than risk the planes crashing to disrupt the wiring of the explosives



Or better yet, Flight 93 never did crash. The plane landed somewhere else and everyone was taken off board to the Land of Narnia.


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and remember, "they" had no problems with killing nearly 3000 innocent civilians yet they dont take out the troofers who are basically lone morons (that wouldn't be missed by many people) quietly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. And of course, their tin foil hat and basement will protect them from this group.
> 
> Again, I find it hard to believe that a group that is supposedly taking over the world OR HAS taken over the world is about as competent as a Scooby Doo Villain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well, i know that if i was going to wire up a building to demolish, the LAST thing i would do is fly planes into them
> it would be easier to just claim Al Qaeda had infiltrated the buildings security and blew it up rather than risk the planes crashing to disrupt the wiring of the explosives
Click to expand...


in your opinion..


----------



## DiveCon

Robert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, i know that if i was going to wire up a building to demolish, the LAST thing i would do is fly planes into them
> it would be easier to just claim Al Qaeda had infiltrated the buildings security and blew it up rather than risk the planes crashing to disrupt the wiring of the explosives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet, Flight 93 never did crash. The plane landed somewhere else and everyone was taken off board to the Land of Narnia.
Click to expand...

that too
why even bother with flight 93 at all
it isn't logical


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. And of course, their tin foil hat and basement will protect them from this group.
> 
> Again, I find it hard to believe that a group that is supposedly taking over the world OR HAS taken over the world is about as competent as a Scooby Doo Villain.
> 
> 
> 
> well, i know that if i was going to wire up a building to demolish, the LAST thing i would do is fly planes into them
> it would be easier to just claim Al Qaeda had infiltrated the buildings security and blew it up rather than risk the planes crashing to disrupt the wiring of the explosives
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in your opinion..
Click to expand...

its called LOGICAL thinking


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, i know that if i was going to wire up a building to demolish, the LAST thing i would do is fly planes into them
> it would be easier to just claim Al Qaeda had infiltrated the buildings security and blew it up rather than risk the planes crashing to disrupt the wiring of the explosives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your opinion..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its called LOGICAL thinking
Click to expand...


so the vast number of INTEL  experts and highly honored government research scientist that have had the courage to speak up are..illogical people.. relative to divecon...lol


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> that too
> why even bother with flight 93 at all
> it isn't logical



Or better yet, if "they" had missiles to use on the Pentagon, why not use Missiles on all the targets?

Also, where did this elusive missile come from?

My guess? This guy in the middle:




The War on Oz!


----------



## Modbert

eots said:


> so the vast number of INTEL  experts and highly honored government research scientist that have had the courage to speak up are..illogical people.. relative to divecon...lol



I could be a expert in any field, but I could still be a nutjob. Or I could just want to be getting attention.


----------



## eots

Robert said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> so the vast number of INTEL  experts and highly honored government research scientist that have had the courage to speak up are..illogical people.. relative to divecon...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be a expert in any field, but I could still be a nutjob. Or I could just want to be getting attention.
Click to expand...


or you could just be an attention seeking nibody nut job.. 9/11 official story CTer...oh wait a minute you are...


----------



## DiveCon

Robert said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that too
> why even bother with flight 93 at all
> it isn't logical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or better yet, if "they" had missiles to use on the Pentagon, why not use Missiles on all the targets?
> 
> Also, where did this elusive missile come from?
> 
> My guess? This guy in the middle:
> 
> View attachment 8210
> 
> The War on Oz!
Click to expand...

not only that, but its alleged that it was a ruse to invade Iraq


REALLY????
then why didnt they blame it on SADDAM???
why have it blamed on Al Qaeda(based in Afgahnistan)


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> so the vast number of INTEL  experts and highly honored government research scientist that have had the courage to speak up are..illogical people.. relative to divecon...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be a expert in any field, but I could still be a nutjob. Or I could just want to be getting attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> or you could just be an attention seeking nibody nut job.. 9/11 official story CTer...oh wait a minute you are...
Click to expand...

where has he said he supports the "official story"
what the FUCK IS the "official story" anyway


----------



## Modbert

eots said:


> or you could just be an attention seeking nibody nut job.. 9/11 official story CTer...oh wait a minute you are...



Answer Post #405. See, the thing about you nutjobs is that even together you can't even get your stories straight. I've heard that the Pentagon had bombs in it and that a missile hit it. Which is it Sherlock?

I understand that you don't want a dose of reality. However:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4PNO-qymLQ]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Eventually their theory just may evolve into this:


----------



## eots

Robert said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> or you could just be an attention seeking nibody nut job.. 9/11 official story CTer...oh wait a minute you are...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer Post #405. See, the thing about you nutjobs is that even together you can't even get your stories straight. I've heard that the Pentagon had bombs in it and that a missile hit it. Which is it Sherlock?
> 
> I understand that you don't want a dose of reality. However:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4PNO-qymLQ]YouTube - The Rolling Stones - You Can't Always Get What You Want[/ame]
Click to expand...


I don't know with certainty..why don't we view the still classified tapes and find out..or would that be too easy for you


----------



## DiveCon

Robert said:


> Eventually their theory just may evolve into this:
> 
> View attachment 8212


there is a faction that believe something like that
LOL


----------



## eots

Robert said:


> Eventually their theory just may evolve into this:
> 
> View attachment 8212



by _they_ ...you mean these people ? and thier _ilk_

*Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology*. 22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University. 
Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: 

"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. 

They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official investigations have really been cover-up operations. 

Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response. 

We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administrations interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed. 

We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media."



Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  Its impossible.  Theres a second group of facts having to do with the cover up.  Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government dont want us to know what happened and whos responsible. 

Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that its highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney. 

I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say thats much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder."  http://video.

 Veterans For 9/11 Truth  Association statement: 

"Our mission, simply put, is to save the United States of America and to defend it from all enemies, foreign and domestic. To that end, we seek to restore true values, integrity, honesty, and leadership in government at the local, state and national level. We are opposed to tyranny and corruption. We seek to move this Nation from a state of perpetual warfare to a state of prolonged peace and prosperity. 

In pursuit of our mission we have initially chosen to present evidence exposing the deception and lies that many in the military/intelligence/industrial/media establishment have been telling Americans and the world since September 11, 2001 concerning the events of that tragic day. Our mission includes seeking, discovering, and presenting evidence revealing the truth about the events of 9/11."  Veterans for 911 Truth, Operation Vigilant Truth 



*Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority.*  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career. 

Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic. 
Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ... 

The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view.  

With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged.  

As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history."   Physics911, by Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven, 9/11/2001




*Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army  Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.*  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile Battery Control Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.

Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon?  If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there. 

Additionally, in my experience as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control.  No way!  With very bad luck, perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could! 

Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists". 

Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State."



Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Kwiatkowski, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro. 



Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition: 

"The government conspiracy theory does not hold up to scrutiny. As a professional with over 30 years experience working with gas turbines (jet engines) and fuels - kerosene (jet fuel) does not burn in any open flame hot enough to effect steel - well under 1000 deg F. Also bogus are the explanations regarding why no planes were intercepted. SOP [Standard Operating Procedure] is they are always, always intercepted if they stray off course and/or turn off the transponder like these flights all did. No command decision needed. Has our government ever been untruthful to us?"  AE911Truth


----------



## Modbert

As soon as I read "Religious Leaders, Lawyers, and Philosophers" I stopped reading and laughed.

So fucking what if they think 9/11 was a Conspiracy? Seriously, Religious Leaders and Lawyers is funny by itself. But to add Philosophers, one of the biggest bullshit occupations in existence? 

By the way, did you ever catch the irony in the fact that you quote a man in your signature that violated the Constitution constantly?


----------



## eots

Robert said:


> As soon as I read "Religious Leaders, Lawyers, and Philosophers" I stopped reading and laughed.
> 
> So fucking what if they think 9/11 was a Conspiracy? Seriously, Religious Leaders and Lawyers is funny by itself. But to add Philosophers, one of the biggest bullshit occupations in existence?
> 
> By the way, did you ever catch the irony in the fact that you quote a man in your signature that violated the Constitution constantly?




a Director of Advanced Space Programs .. a NORAD tac director and a  military crash investigator and parts authority and there are many more... standing with people of this caliber it matters little what some dkiweed called bob has to say...who do you stand with Davin from popular mechanics ?...lol


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I read "Religious Leaders, Lawyers, and Philosophers" I stopped reading and laughed.
> 
> So fucking what if they think 9/11 was a Conspiracy? Seriously, Religious Leaders and Lawyers is funny by itself. But to add Philosophers, one of the biggest bullshit occupations in existence?
> 
> By the way, did you ever catch the irony in the fact that you quote a man in your signature that violated the Constitution constantly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a Director of Advanced Space Programs .. a NORAD tac director and a  military crash investigator and parts authority and there are many more... standing with people of this caliber it matters little what some dkiweed called bob has to say...who do you stand with Davin from popular mechanics ?...lol
Click to expand...

and what do they actually agree with you on?
do they believe it was a controlled demolitions?
or do they just think the report didn't assign the proper faults for failures


----------



## Modbert

eots said:


> a Director of Advanced Space Programs .. a NORAD tac director and a  military crash investigator and parts authority and there are many more... standing with people of this caliber it matters little what some dkiweed called bob has to say...who do you stand with Davin from popular mechanics ?...lol



All of these people, of course there is going to be a couple of apples with teeth in the group. As in it's CRAZY.

So to explain to me why if this New World Order group is so powerful that you're not dead or in a prison somewhere? Is it because they're about as competent as a Scooby Doo Villain or a 60's Batman villain?


----------



## eots

well their statements are posted right above your dumb question why don't you read it and find out


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> well their statements are posted right above your dumb question why don't you read it and find out


then they are fucking INSANE
just like you are


btw, you copy & paste the same BULLSHIT over and over so why bother to actually read 90% of the crap you post when its the SAME FUCKING BULLSHIT you always post


----------



## Modbert

eots said:


> well their statements are posted right above your dumb question why don't you read it and find out



Here's the problem I don't want copy and pasted bullshit. Put it into your own words. And don't make it like a PI post.


----------



## DiveCon

Robert said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> well their statements are posted right above your dumb question why don't you read it and find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem I don't want copy and pasted bullshit. Put it into your own words. And don't make it like a PI post.
Click to expand...

or a terral post


----------



## eots

Robert said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> a Director of Advanced Space Programs .. a NORAD tac director and a  military crash investigator and parts authority and there are many more... standing with people of this caliber it matters little what some dkiweed called bob has to say...who do you stand with Davin from popular mechanics ?...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these people, of course there is going to be a couple of apples with teeth in the group. As in it's CRAZY.
> 
> So to explain to me why if this New World Order group is so powerful that you're not dead or in a prison somewhere? Is it because they're about as competent as a Scooby Doo Villain or a 60's Batman villain?
Click to expand...


I already answered that question boobert..you cant go to new york and knock of ten of thousands of people family members first responders...you cant just kill off hundreds of thousands of people across the country..ex-military command Intel people...without really upsetting everyone..stop with your grade school level debunking/denial rookie...its embarrassing


----------



## Modbert

DiveCon said:


> or a terral post



He's like Yoda, but without the actual wisdom in his sayings.


----------



## Modbert

eots said:


> I already answered that question boobert..you cant go to new york and knock of ten of thousands of people family members first responders...you cant just kill off hundreds of thousands of people across the country..ex-military command Intel people...without really upsetting everyone..stop with your grade school level debunking/denial rookie...its embarrassing



 But if this group is so powerful as you say, why not? Hundreds of thousands of people get involved in accidents, get diseases, etc each day.


----------



## eots

Robert said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> well their statements are posted right above your dumb question why don't you read it and find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem I don't want copy and pasted bullshit. Put it into your own words. And don't make it like a PI post.
Click to expand...


translation.... I have no answer to these men...so I will deny them and use the copy@paste line...


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> well their statements are posted right above your dumb question why don't you read it and find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the problem I don't want copy and pasted bullshit. Put it into your own words. And don't make it like a PI post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> translation.... I have no answer to these men...so I will deny them and use the copy@paste line...
Click to expand...

that would be "copy *& *paste"


----------



## eots

Robert said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered that question boobert..you cant go to new york and knock of ten of thousands of people family members first responders...you cant just kill off hundreds of thousands of people across the country..ex-military command Intel people...without really upsetting everyone..stop with your grade school level debunking/denial rookie...its embarrassing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if this group is so powerful as you say, why not? Hundreds of thousands of people get involved in accidents, get diseases, etc each day.
Click to expand...


well perhaps in your deluded fantasy world they do..lola...add hundreds of thousands of additional deaths to your numbers and you would have a staggering rise in the national mortality rates. of biblical proportions ....lol....


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered that question boobert..you cant go to new york and knock of ten of thousands of people family members first responders...you cant just kill off hundreds of thousands of people across the country..ex-military command Intel people...without really upsetting everyone..stop with your grade school level debunking/denial rookie...its embarrassing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if this group is so powerful as you say, why not? Hundreds of thousands of people get involved in accidents, get diseases, etc each day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well perhaps in your deluded fantasy world they do..lola...add hundreds of thousands of additional deaths to your numbers and you would have a staggering rise in the national mortality rates. of biblical proportions ....lol....
Click to expand...

naw it wouldnt take killing ALL of you
just the most vocal
and they would simply disapear
if you just stopped posting, not much would really happen
people would figure you just gave up, or moved on to greener pastures


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if this group is so powerful as you say, why not? Hundreds of thousands of people get involved in accidents, get diseases, etc each day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well perhaps in your deluded fantasy world they do..lola...add hundreds of thousands of additional deaths to your numbers and you would have a staggering rise in the national mortality rates. of biblical proportions ....lol....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naw it wouldnt take killing ALL of you
> just the most vocal
> and they would simply disapear
> if you just stopped posting, not much would really happen
> people would figure you just gave up, or moved on to greener pastures
Click to expand...


wrong again..it would only strenghten resolve and fuel the fires  and 2 more  would take the ones place..the argument is a stupid one give it up..its just so 2002 _debunkiing_


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> well perhaps in your deluded fantasy world they do..lola...add hundreds of thousands of additional deaths to your numbers and you would have a staggering rise in the national mortality rates. of biblical proportions ....lol....
> 
> 
> 
> naw it wouldnt take killing ALL of you
> just the most vocal
> and they would simply disapear
> if you just stopped posting, not much would really happen
> people would figure you just gave up, or moved on to greener pastures
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wrong again..it would onlt strenghten resolve and fuel the fihese  and 2 more  would take the ones place..the argument is a stupid one give it up..its just so 2002 _debunkiing_
Click to expand...

that is complete BULLSHIT not one would take your place


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> naw it wouldnt take killing ALL of you
> just the most vocal
> and they would simply disapear
> if you just stopped posting, not much would really happen
> people would figure you just gave up, or moved on to greener pastures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again..it would only strenghten resolve and fuel the fires  and 2 more  would take the ones place..the argument is a stupid one give it up..its just so 2002 _debunkiing_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that is complete BULLSHIT not one would take your place
Click to expand...


well  that no one could take my place goes without saying ...but I wasn't talking about me...I was taking about those_..just more vocal ones _...you just mentioned...in your nutty theory........moron


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> wrong again..it would only strenghten resolve and fuel the fires  and 2 more  would take the ones place..the argument is a stupid one give it up..its just so 2002 _debunkiing_
> 
> 
> 
> that is complete BULLSHIT not one would take your place
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well  that no one could take my place goes without saying ...but I wasn't talking about me...I was taking about those_..just more vocal ones _...you just mentioned...in your nutty theory........moron
Click to expand...

it wasnt that "no one COULD" take your place so much as "no one WOULD" 
you vastly over rate your effectiveness


----------



## Toro

Robert said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered that question boobert..you cant go to new york and knock of ten of thousands of people family members first responders...you cant just kill off hundreds of thousands of people across the country..ex-military command Intel people...without really upsetting everyone..stop with your grade school level debunking/denial rookie...its embarrassing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if this group is so powerful as you say, why not? Hundreds of thousands of people get involved in accidents, get diseases, etc each day.
Click to expand...


I just want to know what happened to the 100 passengers that were on the plane that allegedly didn't crash into the Pentagon.  You know, the plane that had over 100 documented witnesses which did see it crash into the Pentagon.


----------



## HUGGY

eots said:


> SO HUGGY...what exactly are your credentials and how do they stack up against  preposterous individuals....just wondering...thanks..
> eots
> 
> 
> *Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret*) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the *staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.*  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
> *Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out *8/23/06:  Account of Lt. Col.
> *
> Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11*.  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ...
> 
> It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  *The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ... *
> *There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact*.  Beyond this *strange absence of airliner debris*, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile".
> 
> 
> 
> *Major Douglas Rokke, PhD, U.S. Army (ret) &#8211; Former Director U.S. Army Depleted Uranium Project.  30-year Army career*.
> 
> Article 8/19/05: Regarding the impact at the Pentagon on 9/11/2001 "When you look at the whole thing, especially the crash site void of airplane parts, the size of the hole left in the building and the fact the projectile's impact penetrated numerous concrete walls, it looks like the work of a missile.  And when you look at the damage,* it was obviously a missile."* Jeff Rense Program
> 
> *Col. George Nelson*, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; *Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator *and airplane* parts authority*.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career.
> *
> Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic. *
> 
> 
> Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ...
> 
> The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the *deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view*. &#8230;
> 
> *With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged*. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and *certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged.* &#8230;
> *
> As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history*."   Physics911, by Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven, 9/11/2001



Ummmmmm..... a pilots liscence, 30years plus experience...7 years making aircraft parts working for several boeing suppliers requiring reading and understanding blueprints of 757,747,727,..etc..comon sense..140plus IQ...  I believe I can speak to the points I have made without fear of error.

Lets recap my main point.  The jet engines are huge ...spaced around 75 feet apart with several internal parts spinning incredebly fast weighing several hundred pounds each....  the individual parts not the entire engines.... which weigh several tons each.

There has been no acounting for the destruction these engines would wreck on the pentagon or any building.

I do not know what your point is.  Are you attempting to discredit my assumption that the jet engines are several ton mechanical bombs when impacting Anything AT 500 PLUS mph?

Do not include me in the tin hat crowd.  I don't really care a rats ass about who's doin who.  The whys ..who knows..like I said at first...I'm only sure about what did not happen as reported.  Where is the plane?  Probably at the bottom of the atlantic or one of the great lakes.  Don't know..don't care.


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?
> 
> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some questions for you ..why are the surveillance tapes from the pentagon still classified ???...if they show a plane why not release them ??
> 
> with conflicting testimony of eyewitness why are their statements not taken under oath and investigated ???
Click to expand...


*If there are still tapes that haven't been released, they should be.  Thinking that a security camera will record a plane going 500 knots is rather gullible but the tapes should be released if they in fact do exist. 

Conflicting testimony of eyewitnesses in the case of the Pentagon is going to take place. AA77 was traveling 500 knots when Hani Hanjour revved the engines and slammed into the side the building.  The plane was going pretty darn fast so yeah, you will have differing accounts of what happened; just like you would have differing accounts of your daughter's birthday party if you were to ask people afterword.  If you don't believe me, just try it.  *


----------



## candycorn

Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon? 

A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no".


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> Ahh, this fallacy of a shockwave was strong enough to uproot lightpoles that it flew near...*and sheer off the ends of them*.  Your line of bullshit gets longer every day.



If Candy or anyone reading this Topic wants to challenge ANYTHING in my OP Presentation, then *'quote >>' anything at all* and make your case from the evidence. These five light poles are *'breakaway poles'* designed to snap off when struck by a VW Rabbit at low speed (PentagonResearch.com). This Candy guy has NO knowledge about this Pentagon Case and loves playing the FOOL . . . 



candycorn said:


> As for my mental capacity . . .



Do not even try to go there with me . . . 



candycorn said:


> Can't wait to see what nonsense you come up with next . . .



Either try writing a rebuttal or counterproposal to my Op Explanation, OR start your own 9/11 Pentagon Topic and show us how a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into this standing E-Ring Wall . . . 







. . . going 530 miles per hour. Thus far Candy has countered NOTHING in my case at all. NOTHING. And the song will always be the same . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?



Did the Raytheon Missile bring down 'all' the light poles on the west side of the Pentagon on 9/11? No. The light poles were brought down by a combination of the Hypersonic Raytheon Missile Bow Shockwave 'and' the Retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior at exactly 9:31:39 AM. 



candycorn said:


> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no".



Candy is the fool cuckoo in this 9/11 Pentagon Debate and not me. The A-3 almost crashed into the Pentagon Lawn during the 9:31 AM attack from losing elevation when the light poles were knocked down. The radio-control operator pulled back on the joystick to avoid ruining the entire Inside-Job Operation. The A-3 then made a wide turn to the north (seen by C-130 pilot O'Brien) and struck the Column Line 11 location at exactly 9:36:27 AM exactly 4 minutes and 48 seconds later using the "North of Citgo" Flight Path (in blue):






The question is: Will Candy continue playing the fool cuckoo? A yes or no will do . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Gamolon

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Raytheon Missile bring down 'all' the light poles on the west side of the Pentagon on 9/11? No. The light poles were brought down by a combination of the Hypersonic Raytheon Missile Bow Shockwave 'and' the Retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior at exactly 9:31:39 AM.
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Candy is the fool cuckoo in this 9/11 Pentagon Debate and not me. The A-3 almost crashed into the Pentagon Lawn during the 9:31 AM attack from losing elevation when the light poles were knocked down. The radio-control operator pulled back on the joystick to avoid ruining the entire Inside-Job Operation. The A-3 then made a wide turn to the north (seen by C-130 pilot O'Brien) and struck the Column Line 11 location at exactly 9:36:27 AM exactly 4 minutes and 48 seconds later using the "North of Citgo" Flight Path (in blue):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is: Will Candy continue playing the fool cuckoo? A yes or no will do . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Hey Terral. Answer me something will you. Who, out of all the conspiracy theorists, has the correct theory about the 9/11 attacks?

Why can't you truthers come together on ONE theory and stick to it? Why is it that the official story can do that, but you guys can't?

You have:

1. Christophera with his UNDENIABLE proof of a concrete core and explosives used to bring it down.
2. There is thermite only used on the columns
3. There is a beam weapon theory
4. There is a flyover with the pentagon
5. There is your missile theory
6. There is a micronuke theory
7. There is a thermAte theory
8. There is a combination conventional explosives with thermite det cords theory

Each theory and their backers supposedly has concrete proof that THEIR theory is correct making everyone else wrong. How can that be? Who is correct? You guys seem to gravitate towards proving the official story wrong, but fail to go against the other theories? Why? Is it because you are all anti-government and as long as it is under fire, you don't care what they the other theories state?

All this supposed proof and you truthers cant even agree on ONE theory. Unbelievable. And you wonder why nobody believes you.


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Raytheon Missile bring down 'all' the light poles on the west side of the Pentagon on 9/11? No. The light poles were brought down by a combination of the Hypersonic Raytheon Missile Bow Shockwave 'and' the Retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior at exactly 9:31:39 AM.
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Candy is the fool cuckoo in this 9/11 Pentagon Debate and not me. The A-3 almost crashed into the Pentagon Lawn during the 9:31 AM attack from losing elevation when the light poles were knocked down. The radio-control operator pulled back on the joystick to avoid ruining the entire Inside-Job Operation. The A-3 then made a wide turn to the north (seen by C-130 pilot O'Brien) and struck the Column Line 11 location at exactly 9:36:27 AM exactly 4 minutes and 48 seconds later using the "North of Citgo" Flight Path (in blue):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Funny how none of your fellow idiots have rushed to your defense in support of your fairy tale.  That SHOULD tell you something.  They don't buy your bullshit either. 

Don't worry, when "9/11 was an inside job" is out of his cell and let into the day room for a few minutes, he'll be here to back you up.  

To review what is known about the Pentagon.

1.Nobody reported seeing a missile.
2.Only AA77 wreckage was found at the Pentagon
3.AA77 took down the lightpoles shortly before it hit the Pentagon
4.Phone calls from on board AA77 confirmed there was a hijacking
5. Nobody from AA77 was ever heard from again after it hit the Pentagon
6. To buy your bullshit above, you hve to believe that AA77 was hijacked for no other reason than to shield a missile attack;  a missile attack that which would have put much more terror into the American psychee than any number of hijacked planes.  

Imagine the line the Bush Administration _could have sold_ "There are terrorists running around with a missile launcher.  The Patriot Act would have been seen as a mere ordinance compared to the house-to-house hard target search that would have insued such an attack.

Anyway, please continue with your cartoons and skadoodles.  I can tell you take great pride in them and they are a source of amusemet to me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?
> 
> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some questions for you ..why are the surveillance tapes from the pentagon still classified ???...if they show a plane why not release them ??
> 
> with conflicting testimony of eyewitness why are their statements not taken under oath and investigated ???
Click to expand...


thats something the  agents like Candy Corn and Gam cant get around is the tapes were ILLEGALLY confiscated by the FBI and yet nobody was prosecuted for taking and destroying evidence at the pentagon and the trade center towers.Also if it was just mere incompetence by the government which is their explanation for how the highjackers pulled it off,amazing how NOBODY got court martialed for their incompetence or even fired when multiple heads should have been rolling for their incompetence.Instead General Myers gets PROMOTED for his incompetence.what a joke.Inside Job all the way as ANY person with logic and common sense would know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dilloduck said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> his question has nothing to do with the tapes
> why not just answer the question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my answer is it is all theoretical until investigated...what is your answer to my question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you think an investigation would lead to an action you are sorely mistaken. Do you seriously want to listen to hours upon hours of rehashing the same old shit ?
Click to expand...


It would have to be  REAL independent investigation for there to be any justice done.If it took hours and hours of hearing the same thing we have heard many times over and over again,it would be well worth it for the people to stand up to their government and put the REAL terrorists-the neocons in the Bush administration behind bars.


----------



## Terral

Hi Gamolon:



Gamolon said:


> Hey Terral. Answer me something will you. Who, out of all the conspiracy theorists, has the correct theory about the 9/11 attacks?



Ninety-nine percent of professing 911Truthers are DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Handlers/Ops/Assets working 'both sides' of these 911 Topics (my post). Three Trillion Dollars (they stole on 9/11) buys a lot of Counterintelligence Disinformation Campaign. You have DoD Ops working as mods on this Board who like to delete my topics from time to time . . . 



Gamolon said:


> Why can't you truthers come together on ONE theory and stick to it?



I could write for days answering this single question: Again, most of what you perceive as the '911Truth Movement' is working for the Rothschild/Rochefeller-funded DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence Disinformation Campaign only running-in-place and pretending to be real 911Truthers. That is the reason that I have been banned from practically every pretender 911Truth Board on this planet. :0) Dylan Avery (Loose Change Brat) and Killtown (911Movement Retard) care nothing about what hit the Pentagon, but they have two dozen theories and you can take your pick. My post on *How to spot a Disinfo Agent *is here (link). The 'pretender' 911Truth Movement is running in place and will NEVER bring anyone to 911Justice . . .  



Gamolon said:


> Why is it that the official story can do that, but you guys can't?



Go right ahead and start your own Topic in support of the Official Cover Story LIES. Better yet . . . Go to one of my Topics:

Flight 93 Topic






Go ahead and tell everyone what you see in the empty hole outside Shanksville on 9/11??? This is AN EMPTY HOLE no matter how many times you want to agree with George Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld telling 911 LIES. You want to believe LIES, because you 'are' worthy of *utter destruction* (#7). Period. Scripture says that a 'prophet' is coming and those refusing to heed his word will be utterly destroyed (Acts 3:22-23). Right? Al-rightly then . . .



Gamolon said:


> You have:
> 
> 1. Christophera with his UNDENIABLE proof of a concrete core and explosives used to bring it down.



Chris will stay off of my 911Truth Topics, OR will be exposed as a Govt Disinformation Cronie in about three posts.



Gamolon said:


> 2. There is thermite only used on the columns



None of that thermate business means anything. WTC-7 was taken down using *Controlled Demolition* (my Topic), OR building fires/debris. There only two possible choices and only one makes any sense at all.



Gamolon said:


> 3. There is a beam weapon theory



Who cares? The difference is that I 'know' the 911Truth and you are still hunting around . . . 



Gamolon said:


> 4. There is a flyover with the pentagon



Yes. That happened at *9:31:39 AM* (my Topic).



Gamolon said:


> 5. There is your missile theory



No. There is my Raytheon Missile Explanation at the link above . . . 



Gamolon said:


> 6. There is a micronuke theory
> 7. There is a thermAte theory
> 8. There is a combination conventional explosives with thermite det cords theory
> 
> Each theory and their backers supposedly has concrete proof that THEIR theory is correct making everyone else wrong. How can that be? Who is correct?



I am right 'and' those who agree with me. :0) 



Gamolon said:


> You guys seem to gravitate towards proving the official story wrong, but fail to go against the other theories? Why?



The Govt is either lying (yes), OR they are telling us 'the 911Truth.' Period. The evidence says the Govt is definitely lying and every 911Truther has the right to believe his hypothesis until they eventually see 'the Light' of 'the Truth' in my 911Truth Explanations. 



Gamolon said:


> Is it because you are all anti-government and as long as it is under fire, you don't care what they the other theories state?



I am in no way 'anti-government,' but cannot stand a LIAR. There is no reason for We The People to tolerate LIES from politicians and public servants. *Swine11* (my Topic) is about to kill billions of people, because the majority continue to believe Loyal Bushie/Obama LIES.



Gamolon said:


> All this supposed proof and you truthers cant even agree on ONE theory. Unbelievable. And you wonder why nobody believes you.



You have yet to recognize the difference between 'real' 911Truthers (like me) and the pretenders running-in-place for the DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA and their subordinate inside-job agencies . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already answered that question boobert..you cant go to new york and knock of ten of thousands of people family members first responders...you cant just kill off hundreds of thousands of people across the country..ex-military command Intel people...without really upsetting everyone..stop with your grade school level debunking/denial rookie...its embarrassing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if this group is so powerful as you say, why not? Hundreds of thousands of people get involved in accidents, get diseases, etc each day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just want to know what happened to the 100 passengers that were on the plane that allegedly didn't crash into the Pentagon.  You know, the plane that had over 100 documented witnesses which did see it crash into the Pentagon.
Click to expand...


Thats why we need a new investigation.Right now we dont know.Right now we can only speculate as to what happened to them.All we DO know is the official story is B.S due to the fact that the wreckage at the site and damage to the buildings unlike Candy Corn will tell you,WASNT consistant to that of a 757 Boeing.He lies all the time like the dis in fo agent he is.For one thing,he said nobody reported seeing a missle,when in fact some witnesses DID.

We know that there were no bodies found at the site in the fact that all the rescue dogs there just wondered around and did absolutely nothing instead of doing what they do when they do find bodies.When they DO find bodies,they start barking and digging.None of the dogs did ANY of that.when asked why there were no bodies found at the site,the governments version was they vaporized.That kind of explanation may work for a science fiction novel or film but not in the REAL world.


----------



## Gamolon

Terral said:


> You have yet to recognize the difference between 'real' 911Truthers (like me)





You mean "real truthers like you" who get shit wrong because the jump to conclusions? Like the other thread about your "45 degree angle cut" which is nothing more that a beam at an angle?

Yeah, you're a "real truther" all right.



Damn my stomach hurts form laughing. Or maybe it's the swine flu?


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?
> 
> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's some questions for you ..why are the surveillance tapes from the pentagon still classified ???...if they show a plane why not release them ??
> 
> with conflicting testimony of eyewitness why are their statements not taken under oath and investigated ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats something the  agents like Candy Corn and Gam cant get around is the tapes were ILLEGALLY confiscated by the FBI and yet nobody was prosecuted for taking and destroying evidence at the pentagon and the trade center towers.Also if it was just mere incompetence by the government which is their explanation for how the highjackers pulled it off,amazing how NOBODY got court martialed for their incompetence or even fired when multiple heads should have been rolling for their incompetence.Instead General Myers gets PROMOTED for his incompetence.what a joke.Inside Job all the way as ANY person with logic and common sense would know.
Click to expand...


See, told you he would be around any time once he gets into the dayroom, he's here.


----------



## Toro

candycorn said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Raytheon Missile bring down 'all' the light poles on the west side of the Pentagon on 9/11? No. The light poles were brought down by a combination of the Hypersonic Raytheon Missile Bow Shockwave 'and' the Retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior at exactly 9:31:39 AM.
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Candy is the fool cuckoo in this 9/11 Pentagon Debate and not me. The A-3 almost crashed into the Pentagon Lawn during the 9:31 AM attack from losing elevation when the light poles were knocked down. The radio-control operator pulled back on the joystick to avoid ruining the entire Inside-Job Operation. The A-3 then made a wide turn to the north (seen by C-130 pilot O'Brien) and struck the Column Line 11 location at exactly 9:36:27 AM exactly 4 minutes and 48 seconds later using the "North of Citgo" Flight Path (in blue):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny how none of your fellow idiots have rushed to your defense in support of your fairy tale.  That SHOULD tell you something.  They don't buy your bullshit either.
> 
> Don't worry, when "9/11 was an inside job" is out of his cell and let into the day room for a few minutes, he'll be here to back you up.
> 
> To review what is known about the Pentagon.
> 
> 1.Nobody reported seeing a missile.
> 2.Only AA77 wreckage was found at the Pentagon
> 3.AA77 took down the lightpoles shortly before it hit the Pentagon
> 4.Phone calls from on board AA77 confirmed there was a hijacking
> 5. Nobody from AA77 was ever heard from again after it hit the Pentagon
> 6. To buy your bullshit above, you hve to believe that AA77 was hijacked for no other reason than to shield a missile attack;  a missile attack that which would have put much more terror into the American psychee than any number of hijacked planes.
> 
> Imagine the line the Bush Administration _could have sold_ "There are terrorists running around with a missile launcher.  The Patriot Act would have been seen as a mere ordinance compared to the house-to-house hard target search that would have insued such an attack.
> 
> Anyway, please continue with your cartoons and skadoodles.  I can tell you take great pride in them and they are a source of amusemet to me.
Click to expand...


There are 136 people who have gone on record saying they saw a plane crash into the Pentagon in these links here.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...at-the-pentagon-on-9-11-a-20.html#post1511545


----------



## Toro

Gamolon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to recognize the difference between 'real' 911Truthers (like me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "real truthers like you" who get shit wrong because the jump to conclusions? Like the other thread about your "45 degree angle cut" which is nothing more that a beam at an angle?
> 
> Yeah, you're a "real truther" all right.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn my stomach hurts form laughing. Or maybe it's the swine flu?
Click to expand...


Terral was booted off the Loose Change boards because he accused the makers of Loose Change that they are agents of the government and part of the 9/11 conspiracy.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to recognize the difference between 'real' 911Truthers (like me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "real truthers like you" who get shit wrong because the jump to conclusions? Like the other thread about your "45 degree angle cut" which is nothing more that a beam at an angle?
> 
> Yeah, you're a "real truther" all right.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn my stomach hurts form laughing. Or maybe it's the swine flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terral was booted off the Loose Change boards because he accused the makers of Loose Change that they are agents of the government and part of the 9/11 conspiracy.
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO

christophera claims Terral is a disinfo agent
of course, he thinks I am too


----------



## candycorn

Toro said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have yet to recognize the difference between 'real' 911Truthers (like me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean "real truthers like you" who get shit wrong because the jump to conclusions? Like the other thread about your "45 degree angle cut" which is nothing more that a beam at an angle?
> 
> Yeah, you're a "real truther" all right.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn my stomach hurts form laughing. Or maybe it's the swine flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terral was booted off the Loose Change boards because he accused the makers of Loose Change that they are agents of the government and part of the 9/11 conspiracy.
Click to expand...


Wow, when you've gone so far around the bend that Bermus (sp?  hes not important enough to spell correctly)  bans you, you know its time for a refill of your meds.


----------



## candycorn

Toro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Raytheon Missile bring down 'all' the light poles on the west side of the Pentagon on 9/11? No. The light poles were brought down by a combination of the Hypersonic Raytheon Missile Bow Shockwave 'and' the Retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior at exactly 9:31:39 AM.
> 
> 
> 
> Candy is the fool cuckoo in this 9/11 Pentagon Debate and not me. The A-3 almost crashed into the Pentagon Lawn during the 9:31 AM attack from losing elevation when the light poles were knocked down. The radio-control operator pulled back on the joystick to avoid ruining the entire Inside-Job Operation. The A-3 then made a wide turn to the north (seen by C-130 pilot O'Brien) and struck the Column Line 11 location at exactly 9:36:27 AM exactly 4 minutes and 48 seconds later using the "North of Citgo" Flight Path (in blue):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how none of your fellow idiots have rushed to your defense in support of your fairy tale.  That SHOULD tell you something.  They don't buy your bullshit either.
> 
> Don't worry, when "9/11 was an inside job" is out of his cell and let into the day room for a few minutes, he'll be here to back you up.
> 
> To review what is known about the Pentagon.
> 
> 1.Nobody reported seeing a missile.
> 2.Only AA77 wreckage was found at the Pentagon
> 3.AA77 took down the lightpoles shortly before it hit the Pentagon
> 4.Phone calls from on board AA77 confirmed there was a hijacking
> 5. Nobody from AA77 was ever heard from again after it hit the Pentagon
> 6. To buy your bullshit above, you hve to believe that AA77 was hijacked for no other reason than to shield a missile attack;  a missile attack that which would have put much more terror into the American psychee than any number of hijacked planes.
> 
> Imagine the line the Bush Administration _could have sold_ "There are terrorists running around with a missile launcher.  The Patriot Act would have been seen as a mere ordinance compared to the house-to-house hard target search that would have insued such an attack.
> 
> Anyway, please continue with your cartoons and skadoodles.  I can tell you take great pride in them and they are a source of amusemet to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 136 people who have gone on record saying they saw a plane crash into the Pentagon in these links here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...at-the-pentagon-on-9-11-a-20.html#post1511545
Click to expand...



I'm always amused at people who swear up and down they, alone, can see the entire big picture yet all of the world's other 6,000,000,000 inhabitants can't see it.  Yeah, were supposed to believe the moron on a message board because HE has the goods.  Uh huh.  

I wonder what kicked him out of the Arts and Etnertainers for 9/11 loot or whatever they call themselves?  I guess he's going for the triple crown of banishements.


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how none of your fellow idiots have rushed to your defense in support of your fairy tale.  That SHOULD tell you something.  They don't buy your bullshit either.
> 
> Don't worry, when "9/11 was an inside job" is out of his cell and let into the day room for a few minutes, he'll be here to back you up.
> 
> To review what is known about the Pentagon.
> 
> 1.Nobody reported seeing a missile.
> 2.Only AA77 wreckage was found at the Pentagon
> 3.AA77 took down the lightpoles shortly before it hit the Pentagon
> 4.Phone calls from on board AA77 confirmed there was a hijacking
> 5. Nobody from AA77 was ever heard from again after it hit the Pentagon
> 6. To buy your bullshit above, you hve to believe that AA77 was hijacked for no other reason than to shield a missile attack;  a missile attack that which would have put much more terror into the American psychee than any number of hijacked planes.
> 
> Imagine the line the Bush Administration _could have sold_ "There are terrorists running around with a missile launcher.  The Patriot Act would have been seen as a mere ordinance compared to the house-to-house hard target search that would have insued such an attack.
> 
> Anyway, please continue with your cartoons and skadoodles.  I can tell you take great pride in them and they are a source of amusemet to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 136 people who have gone on record saying they saw a plane crash into the Pentagon in these links here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...at-the-pentagon-on-9-11-a-20.html#post1511545
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always amused at people who swear up and down they, alone, can see the entire big picture yet all of the world's other 6,000,000,000 inhabitants can't see it.  Yeah, were supposed to believe the moron on a message board because HE has the goods.  Uh huh.
> 
> I wonder what kicked him out of the Arts and Etnertainers for 9/11 loot or whatever they call themselves?  I guess he's going for the triple crown of banishements.
Click to expand...


by moron on a message board you would be referring to yourself and the other official story CTers ???...so in your deluded thoughts the rest of the world sees through your eyes ???


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 136 people who have gone on record saying they saw a plane crash into the Pentagon in these links here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...at-the-pentagon-on-9-11-a-20.html#post1511545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always amused at people who swear up and down they, alone, can see the entire big picture yet all of the world's other 6,000,000,000 inhabitants can't see it.  Yeah, were supposed to believe the moron on a message board because HE has the goods.  Uh huh.
> 
> I wonder what kicked him out of the Arts and Etnertainers for 9/11 loot or whatever they call themselves?  I guess he's going for the triple crown of banishements.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by moron on a message board you would be referring to yourself and the other official story CTers ???...so in your deluded thoughts the rest of the world sees through your eyes ???
Click to expand...

the official story is not a conspiracy THEORY
it was a conspiracy of Al Qaeda that is KNOWN


----------



## elvis

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always amused at people who swear up and down they, alone, can see the entire big picture yet all of the world's other 6,000,000,000 inhabitants can't see it.  Yeah, were supposed to believe the moron on a message board because HE has the goods.  Uh huh.
> 
> I wonder what kicked him out of the Arts and Etnertainers for 9/11 loot or whatever they call themselves?  I guess he's going for the triple crown of banishements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by moron on a message board you would be referring to yourself and the other official story CTers ???...so in your deluded thoughts the rest of the world sees through your eyes ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the official story is not a conspiracy THEORY
> it was a conspiracy of Al Qaeda that is KNOWN
Click to expand...


well eots is correct if he considers gravity a THEORY.


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always amused at people who swear up and down they, alone, can see the entire big picture yet all of the world's other 6,000,000,000 inhabitants can't see it.  Yeah, were supposed to believe the moron on a message board because HE has the goods.  Uh huh.
> 
> I wonder what kicked him out of the Arts and Etnertainers for 9/11 loot or whatever they call themselves?  I guess he's going for the triple crown of banishements.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by moron on a message board you would be referring to yourself and the other official story CTers ???...so in your deluded thoughts the rest of the world sees through your eyes ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the official story is not a conspiracy THEORY
> it was a conspiracy of Al Qaeda that is KNOWN
Click to expand...


oh please elaborate where did you get this known conspiracy..who told it to you ? how was it verified


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> by moron on a message board you would be referring to yourself and the other official story CTers ???...so in your deluded thoughts the rest of the world sees through your eyes ???
> 
> 
> 
> the official story is not a conspiracy THEORY
> it was a conspiracy of Al Qaeda that is KNOWN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh please elaborate where did you get this known conspiracy..who told it to you ? how was it verified
Click to expand...

a little birdie told me


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Raytheon Missile bring down 'all' the light poles on the west side of the Pentagon on 9/11? No. The light poles were brought down by a combination of the Hypersonic Raytheon Missile Bow Shockwave 'and' the Retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior at exactly 9:31:39 AM.
> 
> 
> 
> Candy is the fool cuckoo in this 9/11 Pentagon Debate and not me. The A-3 almost crashed into the Pentagon Lawn during the 9:31 AM attack from losing elevation when the light poles were knocked down. The radio-control operator pulled back on the joystick to avoid ruining the entire Inside-Job Operation. The A-3 then made a wide turn to the north (seen by C-130 pilot O'Brien) and struck the Column Line 11 location at exactly 9:36:27 AM exactly 4 minutes and 48 seconds later using the "North of Citgo" Flight Path (in blue):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how none of your fellow idiots have rushed to your defense in support of your fairy tale.  That SHOULD tell you something.  They don't buy your bullshit either.
> 
> Don't worry, when "9/11 was an inside job" is out of his cell and let into the day room for a few minutes, he'll be here to back you up.
> 
> To review what is known about the Pentagon.
> 
> 1.Nobody reported seeing a missile.
> 2.Only AA77 wreckage was found at the Pentagon
> 3.AA77 took down the lightpoles shortly before it hit the Pentagon
> 4.Phone calls from on board AA77 confirmed there was a hijacking
> 5. Nobody from AA77 was ever heard from again after it hit the Pentagon
> 6. To buy your bullshit above, you hve to believe that AA77 was hijacked for no other reason than to shield a missile attack;  a missile attack that which would have put much more terror into the American psychee than any number of hijacked planes.
> 
> Imagine the line the Bush Administration _could have sold_ "There are terrorists running around with a missile launcher.  The Patriot Act would have been seen as a mere ordinance compared to the house-to-house hard target search that would have insued such an attack.
> 
> Anyway, please continue with your cartoons and skadoodles.  I can tell you take great pride in them and they are a source of amusemet to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 136 people who have gone on record saying they saw a plane crash into the Pentagon in these links here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...at-the-pentagon-on-9-11-a-20.html#post1511545
Click to expand...


yeah but there are many others that reported seeing  a missle  which proves what a liar agent Candy Corn is as always .If you ever bothered to read Griffins book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,you would know that just as many reported seeing a missile.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 136 people who have gone on record saying they saw a plane crash into the Pentagon in these links here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...at-the-pentagon-on-9-11-a-20.html#post1511545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always amused at people who swear up and down they, alone, can see the entire big picture yet all of the world's other 6,000,000,000 inhabitants can't see it.  Yeah, were supposed to believe the moron on a message board because HE has the goods.  Uh huh.
> 
> I wonder what kicked him out of the Arts and Etnertainers for 9/11 loot or whatever they call themselves?  I guess he's going for the triple crown of banishements.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by moron on a message board you would be referring to yourself and the other official story CTers ???...so in your deluded thoughts the rest of the world sees through your eyes ???
Click to expand...


exactly.well said.


----------



## Bern80

9/11 inside job said:


> yeah but there are many others that reported seeing  a missle  which proves what a liar agent Candy Corn is as always .If you ever bothered to read Griffins book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,you would know that just as many reported seeing a missile.



People's perception of what they saw is dependent upon the perspective from which they saw it. I can quite easily from certain angles a distances how a plane can appear to be a missile. Look in the other thread at your buddy Terel's post. You swore up and down that a certain picture showed a 45 degree angle cut, yet the same area was photod from a slightly different angle which clearly shows it was not a 45 degree angle.

My point would be it would take some deeper investigation concerning these people's perspectives to corroborate what was seen.


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 136 people who have gone on record saying they saw a plane crash into the Pentagon in these links here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...at-the-pentagon-on-9-11-a-20.html#post1511545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always amused at people who swear up and down they, alone, can see the entire big picture yet all of the world's other 6,000,000,000 inhabitants can't see it.  Yeah, were supposed to believe the moron on a message board because HE has the goods.  Uh huh.
> 
> I wonder what kicked him out of the Arts and Etnertainers for 9/11 loot or whatever they call themselves?  I guess he's going for the triple crown of banishements.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> by moron on a message board you would be referring to yourself and the other official story CTers ???...so in your deluded thoughts the rest of the world sees through your eyes ???
Click to expand...


*I'm not exactly sure what you mean by the 2nd part but to the first part, okay...yeah you can include me in that I suppose.  I know what happened that day due to about five years of pretty intense research into the topic.  I've looked at the conspiracy theory and have decided that none of them hold water because when one is considered, the others get out of place.  

Take Fecal or whatever his name is who thinks a plane flew over the Pentagon.  Does it make any sense at all--and be honest--does it make any sense at all that they would fly AA11 into the North Tower, fly UAL 175 into the South Tower and then, when it comes to the Pentagon, hijack AA77 but decide NOT to crash it...but do the following:


Paint a military jet to look like AA77
Outfit it with extra long wings for some strange reason
Have it fire a missile at the Pentagon
Have it crash into the Pentagon
Hire a company to fake phone calls (one from a GOP big whig) from AA77
Rely on the silence of that company and its officials (money doesn't necessarily equal silence)
Hire people to plant AA77 congruent parts in and around the Pentagon
Rely on their silence
Rely on the silence of hundreds of military men and women
Rely on the silence of hundreds of investigators at the scene
Rely on the Mortuary at Dover AFB to certify the remains of the fallen military men and women
Hope to hell nobody saw a flyover

See, it doesn't make any sense that they would slam two planes into two buidlings in NY and then go through these steps in DC.  

So you either have to believe that the NY attacks didn't take place as advertised which we have video of those attacks taking place just as advertised.

And before you go there....no we don't have a "cockpit cam" showing Atta at the controls of AA11.  But we do have video of it hitting the North Tower.  We do have multiple videos from "non-NWO-controlled" (heading your off at the pass there hoss) sources of UAL 175 hitting the south tower.  But we're supposed to believe that in DC, all of their modus operandi was cast aside and this spectacular plot involving hundreds of people and dozens of moving parts somehow took place.  

Anyway, back to the point at hand.  I've looked at this stuff pretty closely.  I wouldn't call myself an expert (insert your cheapshot here).  But I wouldn't consider anybody on THIS message board in particular the end-authority on 9/11.  

This guy Fecal or Ferral or what the hell ever it is is no more of an expert than I am.  I seem to have common sense on my side though as he seems to have a lot of diagrams that shows nothing.  *


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how none of your fellow idiots have rushed to your defense in support of your fairy tale.  That SHOULD tell you something.  They don't buy your bullshit either.
> 
> Don't worry, when "9/11 was an inside job" is out of his cell and let into the day room for a few minutes, he'll be here to back you up.
> 
> To review what is known about the Pentagon.
> 
> 1.Nobody reported seeing a missile.
> 2.Only AA77 wreckage was found at the Pentagon
> 3.AA77 took down the lightpoles shortly before it hit the Pentagon
> 4.Phone calls from on board AA77 confirmed there was a hijacking
> 5. Nobody from AA77 was ever heard from again after it hit the Pentagon
> 6. To buy your bullshit above, you hve to believe that AA77 was hijacked for no other reason than to shield a missile attack;  a missile attack that which would have put much more terror into the American psychee than any number of hijacked planes.
> 
> Imagine the line the Bush Administration _could have sold_ "There are terrorists running around with a missile launcher.  The Patriot Act would have been seen as a mere ordinance compared to the house-to-house hard target search that would have insued such an attack.
> 
> Anyway, please continue with your cartoons and skadoodles.  I can tell you take great pride in them and they are a source of amusemet to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 136 people who have gone on record saying they saw a plane crash into the Pentagon in these links here.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...at-the-pentagon-on-9-11-a-20.html#post1511545
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah but there are many others that reported seeing  a missle  which proves what a liar agent Candy Corn is as always .If you ever bothered to read Griffins book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,you would know that just as many reported seeing a missile.
Click to expand...


*Who said they saw a missile?  Source (for once).  *


----------



## HUGGY

Ummmm...Miss Corn,

Would you comment on what Didn't happen when the jet engines of the jumbo jet airliner hit the pentagon?  I'm sure you read my posts describing what a jet engine does and how large they are on that specific slice of this question.  I did not see your response.

Sean Corey


----------



## candycorn

HUGGY said:


> Ummmm...Miss Corn,
> 
> Would you comment on what Didn't happen when the jet engines of the jumbo jet airliner hit the penatagon?  I'm sure you read my posts describing what a jet engine does and how large they are on that specific slice of this question.  I did not see your response.
> 
> Sean Corey



No, I must have missed it.

That is why there was no response.


----------



## Gamolon

HUGGY said:


> Ummmm...Miss Corn,
> 
> Would you comment on what Didn't happen when the jet engines of the jumbo jet airliner hit the penatagon?  I'm sure you read my posts describing what a jet engine does and how large they are on that specific slice of this question.  I did not see your response.
> 
> Sean Corey



According to you, what SHOULD have happened Huggy?


----------



## Gamolon

HUGGY said:


> Did you see the hole in the side of the pentagon and the type of material the exterior wall was made of?  How big would you estimate the size of the hole?  Now here is my problem with the "hole".  The jet engines are made of titanium primarily which is alot tougher than steel.  The engines are about twelve feet accross and spaced more than 75 feet apart.  Upon impact the 10,000 rpm compression blades would explode into spinning wrecking balls taking out at least 50-100 feet on each side of the point of impact.



Sorry Huggy, I went back and found your post describing what you think would have happened.

So are you saying that as soon as the engines would have impacted the walls, they would have exploded into pieces and the compression blades would have immediately stopped their forward inertia to then go 90 degrees along the wall and further break the wall apart, thus making the hole bigger than it was?


----------



## HUGGY

candycorn said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...Miss Corn,
> 
> Would you comment on what Didn't happen when the jet engines of the jumbo jet airliner hit the penatagon?  I'm sure you read my posts describing what a jet engine does and how large they are on that specific slice of this question.  I did not see your response.
> 
> Sean Corey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I must have missed it.
> 
> That is why there was no response
> 
> #359:..."I'll  handle this..I am a pilot and a machinist that has spent about 7 years making aircraft parts for boeing airplanes. I have seen thousands of blueprints for 757's. I know exactly how they are built and how strong they are.
> 
> Here is the one sentence that cannot be refuted.
> 
> A 757 will not fit into a 20 foot hole.
> 
> #366:..."Did you see the hole in the side of the pentagon and the type of material the exterior wall was made of? How big would you estimate the size of the hole? Now here is my problem with the "hole". The jet engines are made of titanium primarily which is alot tougher than steel. The engines are about twelve feet accross and spaced more than 75 feet apart. Upon impact the 10,000 rpm compression blades would explode into spinning wrecking balls taking out at least 50-100 feet on each side of the point of impact.
> 
> You can go on and on about any number of aspects of 9/11 but you will never talk me out of what I know DIDN"T hit the pentagon. Unlike many of you my opinion is based on pure well informed fact."
> 
> #369:..."The deuschebag in the video doesn't even mention the engines which to anyone familiar with a 757 is the most destructive part of the plane in terms of mass, extremely high speed moving parts and impact and destruction caused by a collision.
> 
> If he doesn't know what forces would be unleashed by the motors he is either lying about being a scientist or lying about who writes his paychecks. "
> 
> #372:..."Even more important a factor always overlooked is what a jet engine does. The fans are made out of one huge piece of titanium. They are spinning twice as fast as your cars engine at maximum. The enertial energy they release when breaking up would be an awesome thing to witness. Parts of the fanblades would litterally be thrown for more than a mile. You do the math..no you are too stupid..I'll do the math. a 12 foot diameter is about 50 ft circumfrance. divide 10,000 by 60..roughly 167 times 50 something like 8000...what all that gibberish means is that the outside edge of a fan assembly is travelling at around a mile and a half a second while it is still on the plane. When it breaks up it is still going a mile and a half a second. HELLO???? A rifle like an AR15 spits out bullets at roughly 2700 feet per second or just slightly more than a third of the velocity of said jet engine parts.
> An AR15 sends slugs out a bit more than a mile. To suggest that the jet engines would do no harm to the building as the video shows is beyond perposterous. They were not pictured in the clip nor explained earlier in the other clip."
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> here's some questions for you ..why are the surveillance tapes from the pentagon still classified ???...if they show a plane why not release them ??
> 
> with conflicting testimony of eyewitness why are their statements not taken under oath and investigated ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats something the  agents like Candy Corn and Gam cant get around is the tapes were ILLEGALLY confiscated by the FBI and yet nobody was prosecuted for taking and destroying evidence at the pentagon and the trade center towers.Also if it was just mere incompetence by the government which is their explanation for how the highjackers pulled it off,amazing how NOBODY got court martialed for their incompetence or even fired when multiple heads should have been rolling for their incompetence.Instead General Myers gets PROMOTED for his incompetence.what a joke.Inside Job all the way as ANY person with logic and common sense would know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, told you he would be around any time once he gets into the dayroom, he's here.
Click to expand...



See as always,the boy instead of admitting the government commited a crime and hasnt been held accountable for their actions,like clockwork,,evades the facts.


----------



## eots

HUGGY said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...Miss Corn,
> 
> Would you comment on what Didn't happen when the jet engines of the jumbo jet airliner hit the penatagon?  I'm sure you read my posts describing what a jet engine does and how large they are on that specific slice of this question.  I did not see your response.
> 
> Sean Corey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I must have missed it.
> 
> That is why there was no response
> 
> #359:..."I'll  handle this..I am a pilot and a machinist that has spent about 7 years making aircraft parts for boeing airplanes. I have seen thousands of blueprints for 757's. I know exactly how they are built and how strong they are.
> 
> Here is the one sentence that cannot be refuted.
> 
> A 757 will not fit into a 20 foot hole.
> 
> #366:..."Did you see the hole in the side of the pentagon and the type of material the exterior wall was made of? How big would you estimate the size of the hole? Now here is my problem with the "hole". The jet engines are made of titanium primarily which is alot tougher than steel. The engines are about twelve feet accross and spaced more than 75 feet apart. Upon impact the 10,000 rpm compression blades would explode into spinning wrecking balls taking out at least 50-100 feet on each side of the point of impact.
> 
> You can go on and on about any number of aspects of 9/11 but you will never talk me out of what I know DIDN"T hit the pentagon. Unlike many of you my opinion is based on pure well informed fact."
> 
> #369:..."The deuschebag in the video doesn't even mention the engines which to anyone familiar with a 757 is the most destructive part of the plane in terms of mass, extremely high speed moving parts and impact and destruction caused by a collision.
> 
> If he doesn't know what forces would be unleashed by the motors he is either lying about being a scientist or lying about who writes his paychecks. "
> 
> #372:..."Even more important a factor always overlooked is what a jet engine does. The fans are made out of one huge piece of titanium. They are spinning twice as fast as your cars engine at maximum. The enertial energy they release when breaking up would be an awesome thing to witness. Parts of the fanblades would litterally be thrown for more than a mile. You do the math..no you are too stupid..I'll do the math. a 12 foot diameter is about 50 ft circumfrance. divide 10,000 by 60..roughly 167 times 50 something like 8000...what all that gibberish means is that the outside edge of a fan assembly is travelling at around a mile and a half a second while it is still on the plane. When it breaks up it is still going a mile and a half a second. HELLO???? A rifle like an AR15 spits out bullets at roughly 2700 feet per second or just slightly more than a third of the velocity of said jet engine parts.
> An AR15 sends slugs out a bit more than a mile. To suggest that the jet engines would do no harm to the building as the video shows is beyond perposterous. They were not pictured in the clip nor explained earlier in the other clip."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey..mike Walter witnessed  the plane  at 500 mph he was able to determine it was American airlines and he..at 500 mph noticed hoe the wings..._no mention of engines _neatly folded back and slid inside the hole created by the fusalage...really..he did..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0vxc50xAbk&feature=related]YouTube - 9/11 Pentagon Attack Eyewitness Mike Walter[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## candycorn

HUGGY said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...Miss Corn,
> 
> Would you comment on what Didn't happen when the jet engines of the jumbo jet airliner hit the penatagon?  I'm sure you read my posts describing what a jet engine does and how large they are on that specific slice of this question.  I did not see your response.
> 
> Sean Corey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I must have missed it.
> 
> That is why there was no response
> 
> #359:..."I'll  handle this..I am a pilot and a machinist that has spent about 7 years making aircraft parts for boeing airplanes. I have seen thousands of blueprints for 757's. I know exactly how they are built and how strong they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Here is what Boeing had to say about their plane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Boeing 757 is a twin-engine short-to-medium-range jetliner incorporating advanced technology for exceptional fuel efficiency, low noise levels, increased passenger comfort and top operating performance. The 757 offers other virtues as well, including great versatility by reducing airport congestion. It can fly both long- and short-range routes and its broad use effectively lends itself to "hub-and-spoke" planning.
> 
> On Nov. 28, 2005, Boeing concluded the remarkable 23-year run of the 757 passenger airplane by delivering the final one to Shanghai Airlines. The airplane is the 1,050th Boeing 757. The 757 is one of seven commercial models that have sold more than 1,000 airplanes, and more than 1,030 of the 757s are still in service.
> 
> Boeing: Commercial Airplanes - 757
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So when you saw "thousands of blueprints" for them, its remarkable only 1,050 were made and you saw, I guess, EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM.  Did they not give you a lunch break?  Or vacations?*
> 
> *Anyway on with your post.
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the one sentence that cannot be refuted.
> 
> A 757 will not fit into a 20 foot hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hole looks a lot larger than 20 feet to me.
> 
> So does the one at this link (too large for display here):
> 
> http://www.defenselink.mil/DODCMSShare/NewsPhoto/2001-09/010914-F-8006R-001.jpg
> 
> ----
> Like most twoofers, you seem to think the crash of a pilot trying to survive, preserve the aircraft, looking for a soft place to land, etc... is going to look JUST like the crash of a pilot hell bent on destroying the plane, the building, and hopefully the country.
> 
> If you actually did work for Boeing and are a pilot, are you telling me that the two crashes would look just alike?
> 
> A crash of an auto going 70 MPH and that of a crash of an auto going 20 MPH is not going to look anything alike unless they hit a very unusual object.  I have a mixer in my kitchen that is variable speed.  When you barely push the button while whipping up cake batter, it barely moves.  The batter files a little bit but then hits the bowl and its all good.  When you pull the button a lot, the batter goes everywhere.
> 
> Velocity matters.
> 
> Also all of the wreckage found in and around the Pentagon matters.
> 
> I'm glad you responded.  Can you tell me the approximate weight of a landing gear tire?  How about the landing gear rim?  How about the landing gear assembly?*
Click to expand...


----------



## Terral

Hi Gamolon:



Gamolon said:


> Sorry Huggy, I went back and found your post describing what you think would have happened.
> 
> So are you saying that as soon as the engines would have impacted the walls, they would have exploded into pieces and the compression blades would have immediately stopped their forward inertia to then go 90 degrees along the wall and further break the wall apart, thus making the hole bigger than it was?



Sorry nothing. Now Gamolon can show us his pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE. Good luck, because nothing like that exists.

GL,

Terral


----------



## Gamolon

Terral said:


> Hi Gamolon:
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Huggy, I went back and found your post describing what you think would have happened.
> 
> So are you saying that as soon as the engines would have impacted the walls, they would have exploded into pieces and the compression blades would have immediately stopped their forward inertia to then go 90 degrees along the wall and further break the wall apart, thus making the hole bigger than it was?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry nothing. Now Gamolon can show us his pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE. Good luck, because nothing like that exists.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


What SHOULD we have seen/found at the crash site Terral?


----------



## Terral

Hi Gam:



Gamolon said:


> What SHOULD we have seen/found at the crash site Terral?



A crashed 100-Ton Jetliner! 






You have no pictures of AA77 crashed anywhere, because . . .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]. . . That Never Happened . . .[/ame]

Just keep asking silly questions and perhaps nobody will notice your complete lack of AA77 evidence . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

and terral shows what a total moron he is once again


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Hi Gam:
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> What SHOULD we have seen/found at the crash site Terral?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A crashed 100-Ton Jetliner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no pictures of AA77 crashed anywhere, because . . .
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]. . . That Never Happened . . .[/ame]
> 
> Just keep asking silly questions and perhaps nobody will notice my complete lack of AA77 evidence . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


*Gee, the fireball looks just like the one on the video they released...and just like the two in New York.  

Probably ain't too many missiles that carry 20,000 gallons of jet fuel and make fireballs identical to the ones in NY.  Let me guess, the missile was modified too.  LOL.  

Thanks for confirming two things that the entire world knows;

1.  AA77 hit the Pentagon
2.  You're all wet.*


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87Vm49FdsAA]YouTube - 9/11 Fake: The JASSM Missile[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> YouTube - 9/11 Fake: The JASSM Missile


nice video, but no one saw such a missile


----------



## Mad Scientist

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 Fake: The JASSM Missile
> 
> 
> 
> nice video, but no one saw such a missile
Click to expand...

Many people saw a Jetliner, no one saw a missile. But in a Twisted Troofers' mind that's just proof positive of a conspiracy. 

If Bill Clinton couldn't keep Monica a secret then why would the Gubamint be able to keep a huge 9/11 conspiracy a secret? Because there *is no* conspiracy that's why.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 Fake: The JASSM Missile
> 
> 
> 
> nice video, but no one saw such a missile
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many people saw a Jetliner, no one saw a missile. But in a Twisted Troofers' mind that's just proof positive of a conspiracy.
> 
> If Bill Clinton couldn't keep Monica a secret then why would the Gubamint be able to keep a huge 9/11 conspiracy a secret? Because there *is no* conspiracy that's why.
Click to expand...


Mad here has been taken in by the lies and propaganda of agents like Candycorn and Gam.Like candy corn,he has never read Griffins Book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING or he would know about the witnesses that said they saw a missile.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

*Major General Albert Stubblebine, U.S. Army* (ret) &#8211; Former Commanding General of U.S. Army Intelligence and Security Command, 1981 - 1984.  Also commanded the U.S. Army&#8217;s Electronic Research and Development Command and the U.S. Army&#8217;s Intelligence School and Center. Former head of Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence. 32-year Army career. 
*
Member, Military Intelligence Hall of Fame. *
Video 7/11/06: "One of my experiences in the Army was being in charge of the Army&#8217;s Imagery Interpretation for Scientific and Technical Intelligence during the Cold War.  I measured pieces of Soviet equipment from photographs. It was my job. I look at the hole in the Pentagon and I look at the size of an airplane that was supposed to have hit the Pentagon. And I said, &#8216;The plane does not fit in that hole&#8217;. So what did hit the Pentagon? What hit it? Where is it? What's going on?"  

This here is coming from a ver...ouTube - Major General Stubblebine Speaks Out[/QUOTE]


This here is obviously coming from a very credible high ranking military person and another example of proof what hit the pentagon was not a jet airliner.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

edit out.double post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi Toro and Retired (answer to Post #81):
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of a turbine found at the crash site.  This is a Rolls-Royce turbine used in a Boeing 757.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Before you can start hauling out Boeing 757 parts, then you must explain how *a real 100-ton Jetliner* crashed through *this standing E-ring wall!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have *one 18-feet 3-inch entry hole* on the *second floor* &#8216;and&#8217; a solid line of unbroken windows on the third floor (damage schematic), but *&#8216;your&#8217; 100-ton Jetliner* is almost 50 feet tall!!! Now you want to prove that a real 100-ton Jetliner passed through* this standing E-ring wall* by pulling out one itsy bitsy little piece that *&#8216;you say&#8217;* belongs to a real 100-ton Jetliner, when all of these Military Experts say *no Boeing parts* were ever found at the Pentagon.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKhBzAh_eeA]YouTube - Boeing Hijackers on the Pentagon lawn[/ame]
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it fits into the engine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. This is how Pratt & Whitney Military Jet parts are used *by DUPES* to say a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed through this standing E-ring wall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here is more evidence of photos from the turbine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Turbine? :0) You are joking right? Toro is saying that a turbine crashed through the Pentagon wall . . . BTW, what happened to *the remainder of the 100-ton Jetliner?* :0) The fact that *no 100-ton Jetliner crashed through the Pentagon* is very easy to determine. What some help? Yes? Okay then: The Official Story says a Boeing 757-200 Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon from the southwest going *530 Miles Per Hour!* The distance from the outer E-ring wall to the inner C-ring wall is only *220 feet!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you allow for a 45-degree trajectory, the distance traveled is *330 feet*, which means your 100-ton Jetliner had just *.39 seconds* to exit the rear C-ring wall. That is just about one-third of a second! Snap your fingers and that is one-third of a second if you snap very quickly . . . Okay, so let&#8217;s take a look at the evidence on full display at the C-ring wall location:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear C-ring wall is on the left in Picture# 1 and directly in front of us in Picture #2. So where are *the exit holes* for *&#8216;two&#8217; Rolls-Royce engines* weighing in at 6 tons each??!! :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did your 100-ton Jetliner exit the rear C-ring wall in just .39 seconds after hitting the still-standing E-ring wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I forgot, el Toro has the picture of a Pratt & Whitney turbine . . .
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]YouTube - Laugh Out Loud[/ame]
> 
> You guys crack a real 911Truther up . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


This engine here looks NOTHING like the engine at the pentagon that the Bush dupes and agent candy corn like to post all the time.Cant help but laugh my butt off over that as well Terral. This engine is 10 times bigger than the one found at the pentagon.


----------



## eots

> Many people saw a Jetliner, no one saw a missile. But in a Twisted Troofers' mind that's just proof positive of a conspiracy.





not true there are conflicting accounts of eyewittnesses...who did the crash investigation...who collected sworn wittness staements ..where is the recovered evidence ? why cant we see the classified survellence tapes


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Many people saw a Jetliner, no one saw a missile. But in a Twisted Troofers' mind that's just proof positive of a conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not true there are conflicting accounts of eyewittnesses...who did the crash investigation...who collected sworn wittness staements ..where is the recovered evidence ? why cant we see the classified survellence tapes
Click to expand...

please list those people that claimed to have seen a missile(and for terral also an A3 Skyhawk)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> Many people saw a Jetliner, no one saw a missile. But in a Twisted Troofers' mind that's just proof positive of a conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not true there are conflicting accounts of eyewittnesses...who did the crash investigation...who collected sworn wittness staements ..where is the recovered evidence ? why cant we see the classified survellence tapes
Click to expand...


thats what I been saying this whole time.Like i said,Mad here has been taken in by the lies and propaganda from people like agents Gam and CandyCorn.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still MORE evidence and proof that it was not an airliner that hit the pentagon.Of course Candycorn will come back and just post something to try and save face as always.


  MISSILE DAMAGE TO PENTAGON
Where are the bodies?  Supposedly 100 Tons of steel and titanium alloy completely disintegrated, yet, government forensics teams claim to have identified 180+ bodies.  This is just on 'paper'.  No witnesses saw any bodies, no witnesses saw damage consistent with a 757 slamming onto the lawn and Pentagon.  And Massive Pilot Irony Gone Unreported!
ALSO SEE TIMELINE TROUBLE
POST A COMMENT



   If you saw the tape that the Pentagon claims shows the Boeing 757, you can see there is no 757!  It is laughable, if it wasn't so horrific.
They claim you can see the nose of the 757 in one of the frames, however, if you apply scientific laws of distance and size, it is obvious that this is no Boeing 757 ...In fact, it does have the dimensions of a small drone or missile.




This picture reveals the distance that the security camera was from the scene of impact.  
Not to mention, their were many cameras that would have caught a clear picture of a real 757 so close to the ground, highways, buildings, and Pentagon.

Their are disinformation sites that tell you what you are seeing.

Will the public believe what they are told, or their own senses of perception and reality?



   This is from the pentagon video from a parking lot security camera.  

They claim you can see the the 757 in one of the frames, however, if you apply scientific laws of distance and size, it is obvious that this is no Boeing 757

Lets take a closer look at what this frame shows.
Below is a segment from same picture X's 600.







You can determine what is a solid object, and what is not.

You clearly see a line of dense (but not solid) white exhaust, trailing a solid narrow lineal object.

Why did the FBI Confiscate all tapes government and private?

Look at the Picture below, illustrating how a Boeing 757 would be more likely to appear if it were in the same place as the object in this frame.


 This more what a Boeing 757 would look like if it were the actual object in the frame.

Remember ..The collision into the pentagon was exactly perpendicular, like a missile strike, not 'bombed into' like a kamikaze airplane strike.

Not to mention, the incredible skill necessary for a pilot to achieve such a narrow band of altitude ...Like a cruise missile, in the middle of Washington DC.


 If a 757 hit the Pentagon, you would SEE a HUGE jetliner in the video frames!

How we calculated the size. 

A Boeing 757 is 44 tall.  
Airliner Dimensions

That is over half the height of the Entire Pentagon Building, which is only 77 Feet Tall.

With all the cameras taping the Pentagon, isn't it odd they cannot prove it, and release a paltry few frames, only after federal judgment makes them?

INCONSISTENT PENTAGON DAMAGE

LOOK CLOSELY, ...This is the picture the administration does not want you to see!  
Look at the red image, it is scaled to size, (ACTUALLY EVEN SMALLER) and shows where the impact patterns SHOULD be, yet, there is no damage except a single hole that goes through 3 sections of the pentagon. This wall collapsed or was brought down by explosives minutes after this picture, which clearly shows inconsistent damage for a Boeing 757. 



Given that the outer wall of the Pentagon had not yet collapsed and the only hole is approximately 16 ft. in diameter,  how does a plane over 44 feet tall and 125 ft. wide fit into that hole as shown in the photographic evidence from the Pentagon? Furthermore, can physics explain why there is no damage to the Pentagon's upper floors where the tail section would have hit? Close-ups of this section are extremely revealing.

Why were America and the world never shown the video and photographs of the Pentagon, BEFORE the outer wall had collapsed showing only one 16 ft. hole. Many people do not realize that the outer wall did not collapse until almost 30 minutes after the initial impact.






PENETRATION TO OTHER SIDE OF PENTAGON 'C-RING'  -SUPPOSEDLY A JET FUSELAGE MADE THE HOLE, WITH A CARBON NOSE CONE, AND CAUSING NO LATERAL DAMAGE.

How does a Boeing 757, constructed from lightweight aluminum, penetrate over 9 ft. of steel reinforced concrete with piercing clean round holes, and leave no evidence of itself?  A 757 Did this?  ...if it wasn't so horrific, it would be laughable. 




   You really believe this building ate a Boeing 757?

Now, 30 minutes after the missile pierced through 3 steel reinforced walls, leaving the hole shown in the picture above as it exited the last wall.   
Are we supposed to believe it got hot enough to melt a 757 airliner, including two 6-ton titanium steel alloy engines? Not to mention, the 757 supposedly disintegrated, yet, you can see un-burnt desks, and un-melted computer screens immediately next to the impact sections. 




   You can see, the pilot passed up a clear direct frontal assault on his target.

He then passed through the air space of Reagan International. During this maneuver they dropped 7000 feet and by all reports did it like an ace fighter pilot.

Amazingly, the pilot managed maneuver the 757, through obstacles, attaining a flight level of 20 feet , in distance of about 1/4 mile, in order to strike the only wall of the entire Pentagon to be reinforced to withstand such an attack.

POST A COMMENT





How could a 757 clear highway structures @A and manage to strike point B without touching the ground?  Physically impossible!
&#8220;I heard a very loud, quick whooshing sound. I was convinced it was a missile. It came in so fast &#8211; it sounded nothing like an airplane.&#8221;
Lon Rains - editor for Space News (Pentagon eyewitness) 

Dozens of Video Cameras Missed something like this?


CNN Reporter at pentagon:
"there does not appear to be any evidence that a jet-liner crashed here"

Official claim the jet disintegrated due to the heat. 12-ton titanium alloy engines, wings, fuselage, all gone. 

In the aftermath, it was reported by media sources that a giant 100 ft. crater was plowed into the front lawn of the Pentagon as the result of a powerful airliner crash? Why does photographic evidence overwhelmingly show that this was absolutely not the case? Why no crater? Why no skid marks? Why no burn marks? Why was the entire world deliberately mislead? Examine the photographic evidence for yourself. (click to enlarge)




Pentagon Crash has NO EVIDENCE of a jet-liner.
These 3 pictures are the only evidence whatsoever that an airliner crashed at the Pentagon


There seems to be a  few  'clean & placed' pieces of plane, small enough to carry off, the lawn, which was  undisturbed.


Not one seat cushion.

No engines

No Vertical Stabilizer

No wing sections

Nothing.... Nothing but pictures.  And of course, these 'pieces' have since, conveniently disappeared and cannot be analyzed.





   This piece of wreckage looks real, not planted!
But unfortunately, it is not from a Boeing 757!
Official reaction to this photo / part, was to claim it is a HoneyWell rotor from the rear 'APU' engine in a Boeing 757's tail-section.

But, after studying these high-resolution photos, HoneyWell, the manufacturers of the supposed APU engines, said: "there is no way that is any part of a APU engine we manufacture"




Karl Schwartz, former GOP Stratagist, patmoz nanotechnologies
-inet security systems CEO
recognizes the part as a JT8D Turbo from from a US Air Force A-3 Skywarrior. 


The only piece of wreckage that appears 'genuine' in the FEMA photo is the front shaft-bearing housing from a US Air Force A-3 Skywarrior, or something very similar.

Only 4 or 5 still existed on 911, and they were stored at Hughes Aircraft in Van Nuys, CA, 
now better known as RAYTHEON, a big war profiteer.
RAYTHEON corp has been in this site, here is the proof.

If a 757 had hit the building it would be an easy matter to prove, but,
They have not.
They will not. 
They can not  ...Because it didn't happen.

Lets look at this again frame by frame




Leave a Message for 911Lies




    911 Pentagon video examination 1
by Dave VonKleist of ThePowerHour.com 
Watch Video 1


    911 Pentagon video examination 2
by Dave VonKleist of ThePowerHour.com 
Watch Video 2 
   911 Pentagon video examination 3
by Dave VonKleist of ThePowerHour.com
Watch Video 3 

As details of the passengers on the four hijacked flights emerge, some are shown to have curious connections to the defense company Raytheon, and possibly its Global Hawk pilot-less aircraft program.

*Stanley Hall (Flight 77) was director of program management for Raytheon Electronics Warfare. One Raytheon colleague calls him "our dean of electronic warfare." [AP, 9/25/01] 

*Peter Gay (Flight 11) was Raytheon's Vice President of Operations for Electronic Systems and had been on special assignment to a company office in El Segundo, Calif. [AP, 9/25/01]

Raytheon's El Segundo's Electronic Systems division is one of two divisions making the Global Hawk. [ISR Journal, 3/02] 

*Kenneth Waldie (Flight 11) was a senior quality control engineer for Raytheon's electronic systems. 

*David Kovalcin (Flight 11) was a senior mechanical engineer for Raytheon's electronic systems. [CNN, 9/01] 

*Herbert Homer (Flight 175) was a corporate executive working with the Department of Defense. [CNN, 9/01, Northeastern University Voice, 12/11/01] 

Raytheon employees with possible links to Global Hawk can be connected to three of the four flights. There may be more, since many of the passengers' jobs and personal information have remained anonymous. 
A surprising number of passengers, especially on Flight 77, have military connections. For instance, William E. Caswell was a Navy scientist.

Could these Raytheon employees have been on board to activate Global Hawk technology, or make sure it worked?

The evidence that this aircraft was not a Boeing 757, includes among other things :

1. The width of the impact wound is nowhere near wide enough.
2. The Bush administration has refused to release the black boxes, the voice recorders or even pictures of any wreckage of flight 77.
3. The Bush administration has refused access, by independent investigators, to any wreckage it, or the FAA, may have.

Contrary to the pictures shown to the American public, after the fact, why does photographic evidence taken only a few moments after the Pentagon event show no wreckage on the lawn of the Pentagon? Where is the plane? Where is the tail, the wings, the luggage, the seats, the landing gear; the engines? What happened to the passengers?  

No one reports Bodies ...They are just on paper, supposedly 177 or more bodies were identified, even though their are no eyewitness reports.  Not to mention the fire was so hot it supposedly incinerated 100 tons of Aluminum and titanium steal alloy.
-------
Pratt & Whitney / Roll Royce engines
12' x 9' Diameter Titanium steel alloy
6 tons each  Melting point of titanium: 1,688
Max burning Temp of Jet-Fuel: 1,120.


----------



## Mad Scientist

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people saw a Jetliner, no one saw a missile. But in a Twisted Troofers' mind that's just proof positive of a conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not true there are conflicting accounts of eyewittnesses...who did the crash investigation...who collected sworn wittness staements ..where is the recovered evidence ? why cant we see the classified survellence tapes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats what I been saying this whole time.Like i said,Mad here has been taken in by the lies and propaganda from people like agents Gam and CandyCorn.
Click to expand...

Right. I can't figger out *anything* by myself. I need it *spoonfed* to me.


That does *nothing* to strengthen your argument.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> not true there are conflicting accounts of eyewittnesses...who did the crash investigation...who collected sworn wittness staements ..where is the recovered evidence ? why cant we see the classified survellence tapes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what I been saying this whole time.Like i said,Mad here has been taken in by the lies and propaganda from people like agents Gam and CandyCorn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. I can't figger out *anything* by myself. I need it *spoonfed* to me.
> 
> 
> That does *nothing* to strengthen your argument.
Click to expand...



Your in denial.I have provided hard facts here "with the help of others of course" that prove that the pentagon story is B.S and an airliner never hit it.your so much in denial though that you only see what you want to see and hear what you want to hear.If it doesnt go along with your version of events you want to hear,you ignore it.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats what I been saying this whole time.Like i said,Mad here has been taken in by the lies and propaganda from people like agents Gam and CandyCorn.
> 
> 
> 
> Right. I can't figger out *anything* by myself. I need it *spoonfed* to me.
> 
> 
> That does *nothing* to strengthen your argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your in denial.I have provided hard facts here "with the help of others of course" that prove that the pentagon story is B.S and an airliner never hit it.your so much in denial though that you only see what you want to see and hear what you want to hear.If it doesnt go along with your version of events you want to hear,you ignore it.
Click to expand...

sarcasm is wasted on morons like you


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> YouTube - 9/11 Fake: The JASSM Missile



The vertical deployment of the missile in YOUR video could not have hit the light poles.  But nice try.  

Don't you want to win an argument sometime?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 Fake: The JASSM Missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vertical deployment of the missile in YOUR video could not have hit the light poles.  But nice try.
> 
> Don't you want to win an argument sometime?
Click to expand...


thats something you NEVER do as we both know.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 Fake: The JASSM Missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vertical deployment of the missile in YOUR video could not have hit the light poles.  But nice try.
> 
> Don't you want to win an argument sometime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats something you NEVER do as we both know.
Click to expand...




Okay, please explain to me how something dropped from the sky onto a building would take down the light poles.

You can't
You won't

I win.  I always do.


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The vertical deployment of the missile in YOUR video could not have hit the light poles.  But nice try.
> 
> Don't you want to win an argument sometime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats something you NEVER do as we both know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, please explain to me how something dropped from the sky onto a building would take down the light poles.
> 
> You can't
> You won't
> 
> I win.  I always do.
Click to expand...

9/11 rimjob is an idiot


----------



## Terral

Hi 9/11 inside job with Candy and Gamolon and Liability mentioned:



9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This engine here looks NOTHING like the engine at the pentagon that the Bush dupes and agent candy corn like to post all the time.Cant help but laugh my butt off over that as well Terral. This engine is 10 times bigger than the one found at the pentagon.
Click to expand...


There are 'many' DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence Disinformation Operatives eusa_liar:) working the 'pretender' 911Truth Boards (my post again = read and educate yourself) for the sole purpose of spreading Loyal Bushie/Obama Official Cover Story LIES. Then we have a myriad of 'deluded' Bush/Obama DUPES cuckoo simply deceived by their handiwork. I can show you pictures of the *Empty Shanksville Hole* (pic and pic = my Topic) and pre-collapse pictures of the Pentagon E-Ring Wall (pic and pic and pic = my Topic) proving beyond all doubt that *"NO 100-TON JETLINER CRASHED HERE!!!"* However, We The Sheeple *'are' really this STUPID* (#7 + #8). Candy and Gamolon and Liability are here to throw as much dust into the air as humanly possible to keep your eye off the *"Swine11 Ball"* (my Topic) and the chaos coming with *Medical Martial Law* (my Topic). 

*We The Sheeple* confused:) never solved 9/11 'and' now the Rothschild/Rockefeller-funded Inside-Job Terrorists are back for Round 2. I removed my intercession for this godless people on *4/20/2009 @ 3:30 P.M.* (my post), which is the anniversary of *this U.S. Geological Survey Photograph* (here) being taken, and the airborne plague is at your doorstep even as we speak . . . 

GCN Live.com Podcast << Bookmark and listen daily

Nutrimedical Report Sept. 24 Hour1 << The Stupid Sheeple have no clue cuckoo . . .

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 Fake: The JASSM Missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vertical deployment of the missile in YOUR video could not have hit the light poles.  But nice try.
> 
> Don't you want to win an argument sometime?
Click to expand...


I win the argument everytime corn-hole the deployment is irrrelevant the point was to show missiles explode with a fireball


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 Fake: The JASSM Missile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vertical deployment of the missile in YOUR video could not have hit the light poles.  But nice try.
> 
> Don't you want to win an argument sometime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I win the argument everytime corn-hole the deployment is irrrelevant the point was to show missiles explode with a fireball
Click to expand...


The fireballs are much smaller than the ones at WTC and the Pentgon.
You still have to account for the light poles; which YOU CAN'T

http://tinyurl.com/y9umzxg

Check mate Bitch.


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Hi 9/11 inside job with Candy and Gamolon and Liability mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This engine here looks NOTHING like the engine at the pentagon that the Bush dupes and agent candy corn like to post all the time.Cant help but laugh my butt off over that as well Terral. This engine is 10 times bigger than the one found at the pentagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 'many' DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence Disinformation Operatives eusa_liar:) working the 'pretender' 911Truth Boards (my post again = read and educate yourself) for the sole purpose of spreading Loyal Bushie/Obama Official Cover Story LIES. Then we have a myriad of 'deluded' Bush/Obama DUPES cuckoo simply deceived by their handiwork. I can show you pictures of the *Empty Shanksville Hole* (pic and pic = my Topic) and pre-collapse pictures of the Pentagon E-Ring Wall (pic and pic and pic = my Topic) proving beyond all doubt that *"NO 100-TON JETLINER CRASHED HERE!!!"* However, We The Sheeple *'are' really this STUPID* (#7 + #8). Candy and Gamolon and Liability are here to throw as much dust into the air as humanly possible to keep your eye off the *"Swine11 Ball"* (my Topic) and the chaos coming with *Medical Martial Law* (my Topic).
> 
> *We The Sheeple* confused:) never solved 9/11 'and' now the Rothschild/Rockefeller-funded Inside-Job Terrorists are back for Round 2. I removed my intercession for this godless people on *4/20/2009 @ 3:30 P.M.* (my post), which is the anniversary of *this U.S. Geological Survey Photograph* (here) being taken, and the airborne plague is at your doorstep even as we speak . . .
> 
> GCN Live.com Podcast << Bookmark and listen daily
> 
> Nutrimedical Report Sept. 24 Hour1 << The Stupid Sheeple have no clue cuckoo . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Wow..that looks just like the engine part they found at the Pentagon.


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:

Candy plays to the 'least' common denominator . . . 



candycorn said:


> Wow..that looks just like the engine part they found at the Pentagon.



Anyone believing one word from Candy 'is' really *that STUPID* confused: = #8).

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 9/11 inside job with Candy and Gamolon and Liability mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> This engine here looks NOTHING like the engine at the pentagon that the Bush dupes and agent candy corn like to post all the time.Cant help but laugh my butt off over that as well Terral. This engine is 10 times bigger than the one found at the pentagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 'many' DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence Disinformation Operatives eusa_liar:) working the 'pretender' 911Truth Boards (my post again = read and educate yourself) for the sole purpose of spreading Loyal Bushie/Obama Official Cover Story LIES. Then we have a myriad of 'deluded' Bush/Obama DUPES cuckoo simply deceived by their handiwork. I can show you pictures of the *Empty Shanksville Hole* (pic and pic = my Topic) and pre-collapse pictures of the Pentagon E-Ring Wall (pic and pic and pic = my Topic) proving beyond all doubt that *"NO 100-TON JETLINER CRASHED HERE!!!"* However, We The Sheeple *'are' really this STUPID* (#7 + #8). Candy and Gamolon and Liability are here to throw as much dust into the air as humanly possible to keep your eye off the *"Swine11 Ball"* (my Topic) and the chaos coming with *Medical Martial Law* (my Topic).
> 
> *We The Sheeple* confused:) never solved 9/11 'and' now the Rothschild/Rockefeller-funded Inside-Job Terrorists are back for Round 2. I removed my intercession for this godless people on *4/20/2009 @ 3:30 P.M.* (my post), which is the anniversary of *this U.S. Geological Survey Photograph* (here) being taken, and the airborne plague is at your doorstep even as we speak . . .
> 
> GCN Live.com Podcast << Bookmark and listen daily
> 
> Nutrimedical Report Sept. 24 Hour1 << The Stupid Sheeple have no clue cuckoo . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow..that looks just like the engine part they found at the Pentagon.
Click to expand...


except for the strucal diffrences and size...other than that they are almost identical...lol


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> Candy plays to the 'least' common denominator . . .
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..that looks just like the engine part they found at the Pentagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone believing one word from Candy 'is' really *that STUPID* confused: = #8).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

only one problem with that
the PW2000 was not the ONLY engine used in 757's


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi 9/11 inside job with Candy and Gamolon and Liability mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 'many' DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Counterintelligence Disinformation Operatives eusa_liar:) working the 'pretender' 911Truth Boards (my post again = read and educate yourself) for the sole purpose of spreading Loyal Bushie/Obama Official Cover Story LIES. Then we have a myriad of 'deluded' Bush/Obama DUPES cuckoo simply deceived by their handiwork. I can show you pictures of the *Empty Shanksville Hole* (pic and pic = my Topic) and pre-collapse pictures of the Pentagon E-Ring Wall (pic and pic and pic = my Topic) proving beyond all doubt that *"NO 100-TON JETLINER CRASHED HERE!!!"* However, We The Sheeple *'are' really this STUPID* (#7 + #8). Candy and Gamolon and Liability are here to throw as much dust into the air as humanly possible to keep your eye off the *"Swine11 Ball"* (my Topic) and the chaos coming with *Medical Martial Law* (my Topic).
> 
> *We The Sheeple* confused:) never solved 9/11 'and' now the Rothschild/Rockefeller-funded Inside-Job Terrorists are back for Round 2. I removed my intercession for this godless people on *4/20/2009 @ 3:30 P.M.* (my post), which is the anniversary of *this U.S. Geological Survey Photograph* (here) being taken, and the airborne plague is at your doorstep even as we speak . . .
> 
> GCN Live.com Podcast << Bookmark and listen daily
> 
> Nutrimedical Report Sept. 24 Hour1 << The Stupid Sheeple have no clue cuckoo . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow..that looks just like the engine part they found at the Pentagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except for the strucal diffrences and size...other than that they are almost identical...lol
Click to expand...


More identical than that YouTube (how surprising) video of a missile being dropped from a plane vertically and the one that Fecal says was fired horizontally to knock down poles.  If you can relate a supposed supersonic missile hugging the ground with one dropped for 5,000 feet or so, I can equate that jet engine with another jet engine that slammed into the world's largest building no less.

Anyway, that is how we roll in the real world.  In "truther land" where you and Fecal live, who the fuck knows what reality looks like?


----------



## eots

hey cornhole ..LETS HEAR YOUR SPIN ON THESE FACTS


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7S_QgE5MN8]YouTube - What Exactly Can A Jet Engine DO?[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGb0TPbX904&feature=related]YouTube - Power of the 747 Jet engines![/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

and what exactly is THAT suppose to prove?


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> and what exactly is THAT suppose to prove?



*I was thinking the same thing but I chalked it up to being a Friday and he's probably started drinking earlier than normal.*


----------



## eots

where is the damage to the lawns...why were objects and people ect hurled like rag dolls..how was a commercial airliner able to fly over the rooftops of cars and feet above the ground but none of the  wittnesses or evidence report such effects


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> where is the damage to the lawns...why were objects and people ect hurled like rag dolls..how was a commercial airliner able to fly over the rooftops of cars and feet above the ground but none of the  wittnesses or evidence report such effects


why would it damage the lawn?
it was a moving plane, not stationary


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is the damage to the lawns...why were objects and people ect hurled like rag dolls..how was a commercial airliner able to fly over the rooftops of cars and feet above the ground but none of the  wittnesses or evidence report such effects
> 
> 
> 
> why would it damage the lawn?
> it was a moving plane, not stationary
Click to expand...


oh I see if a plane is a few feet of the ground and moving the engine no longer produce thrust and it is safe to stand behind them..what was I thinking


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> where is the damage to the lawns...why were objects and people ect hurled like rag dolls..how was a commercial airliner able to fly over the rooftops of cars and feet above the ground but none of the  wittnesses or evidence report such effects
> 
> 
> 
> why would it damage the lawn?
> it was a moving plane, not stationary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh I see if a plane is a few feet of the ground and moving the engine no longer produce thrust and it is safe to stand behind them..what was I thinking
Click to expand...

no, the thrust would not have the same effect as it would if the plane was stationary


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people saw a Jetliner, no one saw a missile. But in a Twisted Troofers' mind that's just proof positive of a conspiracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not true there are conflicting accounts of eyewittnesses...who did the crash investigation...who collected sworn wittness staements ..where is the recovered evidence ? why cant we see the classified survellence tapes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please list those people that claimed to have seen a missile(and for terral also an A3 Skyhawk)
Click to expand...


the most interesting thing about eyewitness testimony is all key eyewitness report a completely different flight path  than the official account that would make hitting the lamp post impossible as well there are two pentagon employees that ran out through to hole  after the impact and witnessed a commercial airliner pass over only feet above the pentagon...yet the statements are never investigated or included in any report...why ???


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> not true there are conflicting accounts of eyewittnesses...who did the crash investigation...who collected sworn wittness staements ..where is the recovered evidence ? why cant we see the classified survellence tapes
> 
> 
> 
> please list those people that claimed to have seen a missile(and for terral also an A3 Skyhawk)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the most interesting thing about eyewitness testimony is all key eyewitness report a completely different flight path  than the official account that would make hitting the lamp post impossible as well there are two pentagon employees that ran out through to hole  after the impact and witnessed a commercial airliner pass over only feet above the pentagon...yet the statements are never investigated or included in any report...why ???
Click to expand...

because more than likely those reports of those people were WRONG
as are most early reports of ANY incident that happens
you also must know there were "reports" that the Mall of America had also been hit as well as one in Canada that day
both of which were totally wrong


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> please list those people that claimed to have seen a missile(and for terral also an A3 Skyhawk)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the most interesting thing about eyewitness testimony is all key eyewitness report a completely different flight path  than the official account that would make hitting the lamp post impossible as well there are two pentagon employees that ran out through to hole  after the impact and witnessed a commercial airliner pass over only feet above the pentagon...yet the statements are never investigated or included in any report...why ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because more than likely those reports of those people were WRONG
> as are most early reports of ANY incident that happens
> you also must know there were "reports" that the Mall of America had also been hit as well as one in Canada that day
> both of which were totally wrong
Click to expand...


well that is just crazy talk ..you have multiple reports from some very credible witnesses all telling the very same story...and it is  irrational that people were mistaken they saw a commercial airliner flying feet above there has but just imagined it..and  these are not Early reports these are witness statements that were given immediately after and the confirmed again years later and they included the statement of professional pilots and police officers....and none of your early report theory would explain the omission of all of this  sworn testimony without any investigation


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the most interesting thing about eyewitness testimony is all key eyewitness report a completely different flight path  than the official account that would make hitting the lamp post impossible as well there are two pentagon employees that ran out through to hole  after the impact and witnessed a commercial airliner pass over only feet above the pentagon...yet the statements are never investigated or included in any report...why ???
> 
> 
> 
> because more than likely those reports of those people were WRONG
> as are most early reports of ANY incident that happens
> you also must know there were "reports" that the Mall of America had also been hit as well as one in Canada that day
> both of which were totally wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that is just crazy talk ..you have multiple reports from some very credible witnesses all telling the very same story...and it is  irrational that people were mistaken they saw a commercial airliner flying feet above there has but just imagined it..and  these are not Early reports these are witness statements that were given immediately after and the confirmed again years later and they included the statement of professional pilots and police officers....and none of your early report theory would explain the omission of all of this  sworn testimony without any investigation
Click to expand...

i never saw any reports of what you claim
i bet the only place you will find them are on troofer moron sites


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because more than likely those reports of those people were WRONG
> as are most early reports of ANY incident that happens
> you also must know there were "reports" that the Mall of America had also been hit as well as one in Canada that day
> both of which were totally wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that is just crazy talk ..you have multiple reports from some very credible witnesses all telling the very same story...and it is  irrational that people were mistaken they saw a commercial airliner flying feet above there has but just imagined it..and  these are not Early reports these are witness statements that were given immediately after and the confirmed again years later and they included the statement of professional pilots and police officers....and none of your early report theory would explain the omission of all of this  sworn testimony without any investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i never saw any reports of what you claim
> i bet the only place you will find them are on troofer moron sites
Click to expand...


well that is the beauty of mind control through the corporate media..they do not investigate or report the government does not investigate or report...so anyone who does is labeled a truther moron and dismissed ...people like you make it all too easy


----------



## eots

Sgt. Chadwick Brooks and Sgt. William Lagasse &#8211; U.S. Pentagon Police Department (Pentagon Force Protection Agency) officers, who were on duty at or near the CITGO gas station on 9/11 and eyewitnesses to the approach of Flight 77 and its alleged impact at the Pentagon. 
Interviewed by Craig Ranke in the PentaCon video documentary, filmed on 11/7/06: 

Craig Ranke:  Now how sure are you that the plane was to the north, coming from the north side of the Navy Annex--you're saying it was pretty much between the Navy Annex and Arlington cemetery.  How certain are you of that? 

Sgt. Lagasse:  100 percent, I'd bet my life on it. ... 

Craig Ranke:  Is there anything you told me that you think you might have just deduced? 

Sgt. Lagasse:  No, I mean, like I said the things that aren't up for grabs; the plane was there; went into the building. 

Craig Ranke:  The plane was far to the North side of the station. Did not pass over the station. 

Sgt. Lagasse: Yeah, it's not like there was the shadow of a wingtip going over here.  It was far enough out that I could see it because the one thing that made me realize what kind of plane it was; was being able to see both engines, you know, so it wasn't obscured at all. ... 

Craig Ranke:  Sgt. Brooks is going to draw for me on the image, where he saw the plane fly. ... [Sgt. Brooks draws a line on the aerial photo of the Pentagon area.] 

Sgt. Lagasse:  That's damn near perfect from what I saw.  And we've never -- for the record we never talked to each other about this. 

Sgt. Brooks:  Yeah, for the record, we never -- we've never discussed it at all. ... 

Craig Ranke:  So you guys, neither of you guys have really talked about this with each other?  Never in all these five years, and you both independently drew the flight path line pretty much exact. 

Sgt. Lagasse:  I know, I was -- the way this has been going -- who knew what he was going to put down there because he was in a different location.  But it's right there, which makes me feel good about the way I remembered it. 

Craig Ranke:  So you're both pretty much 100% certain that that's what you remember the flight path being? 

Sgt. Brooks:  But from different locations, yes. The Pentacon - Eyewitnesses Speak, Conspiracy Revealed



Editor's note: Sgt. Brooks' and Sgt. Lagasse's eyewitness descriptions of the path taken by Flight 77 as it approached the Pentagon from north of the Naval Annex and CITGO gas station differ significantly from the official account, which claims Flight 77 approached the Pentagon from significantly further south.  The officers' statements are corroborated by the statements of other eyewitnesses recorded in the PentaCon documentary. 

This more northerly flight path is inconsistent with the swath of destruction inside the Pentagon, which runs from the southwest to northeast, as reported in the Pentagon Building Damage Report.  The more northerly flight path is also inconsistent with downing the five light poles, which is attributed to Flight 77 in the official account.

Sgt. Brooks' and Sgt. Lagasse's eyewitness statements are further corroborated by the analysis of Flight 77's Flight Data Recorder performed by the group, Pilots for 911 Truth, whose members include the former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology, Lt. Col. Robert Bowman.  


Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## eots

the documentation in this film is meticulous and leaves no question that the official story is a cover-up
but it requires a greater attention span than 30 secs. and a interest in the truth..so most likely will fall on deaf ears

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5FhQc-LJ-o]YouTube - NATIONAL SECURITY ALERT - SENSITIVE INFORMATION[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the most interesting thing about eyewitness testimony is all key eyewitness report a completely different flight path  than the official account that would make hitting the lamp post impossible as well there are two pentagon employees that ran out through to hole  after the impact and witnessed a commercial airliner pass over only feet above the pentagon...yet the statements are never investigated or included in any report...why ???
> 
> 
> 
> because more than likely those reports of those people were WRONG
> as are most early reports of ANY incident that happens
> you also must know there were "reports" that the Mall of America had also been hit as well as one in Canada that day
> both of which were totally wrong
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well that is just crazy talk ..you have multiple reports from some very credible witnesses all telling the very same story...and it is  irrational that people were mistaken they saw a commercial airliner flying feet above there has but just imagined it..and  these are not Early reports these are witness statements that were given immediately after and the confirmed again years later and they included the statement of professional pilots and police officers....and none of your early report theory would explain the omission of all of this  sworn testimony without any investigation
Click to expand...


none of thats good enough for ditzcon though.thats the ditzcon logic for you.the ditzcon logic is even if a video is shown to him with a reporter there at the site on the front lawn saying-there is NO EVIDENCE OF WRECKAGE OF AN AMERICAN AIRLINER .thats not good enough for him.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because more than likely those reports of those people were WRONG
> as are most early reports of ANY incident that happens
> you also must know there were "reports" that the Mall of America had also been hit as well as one in Canada that day
> both of which were totally wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that is just crazy talk ..you have multiple reports from some very credible witnesses all telling the very same story...and it is  irrational that people were mistaken they saw a commercial airliner flying feet above there has but just imagined it..and  these are not Early reports these are witness statements that were given immediately after and the confirmed again years later and they included the statement of professional pilots and police officers....and none of your early report theory would explain the omission of all of this  sworn testimony without any investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> none of thats good enough for ditzcon though.thats the ditzcon logic for you.the ditzcon logic is even if a video is shown to him with a reporter there at the site on the front lawn saying-there is NO EVIDENCE OF WRECKAGE OF AN AMERICAN AIRLINER .thats not good enough for him.
Click to expand...

except they found TONS of wreckage from flight 77 inside the pentagon as well as outside
they also found and identified the people on flight 77
you are just a massive liar


http://www.gordon.army.mil/ocos/ac/Edition, Fall/Fall 01/unacount.htm

i know, you will discount that as a propaganda site


----------



## eots

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because more than likely those reports of those people were WRONG
> as are most early reports of ANY incident that happens
> you also must know there were "reports" that the Mall of America had also been hit as well as one in Canada that day
> both of which were totally wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well that is just crazy talk ..you have multiple reports from some very credible witnesses all telling the very same story...and it is  irrational that people were mistaken they saw a commercial airliner flying feet above there has but just imagined it..and  these are not Early reports these are witness statements that were given immediately after and the confirmed again years later and they included the statement of professional pilots and police officers....and none of your early report theory would explain the omission of all of this  sworn testimony without any investigation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> none of thats good enough for ditzcon though.thats the ditzcon logic for you.the ditzcon logic is even if a video is shown to him with a reporter there at the site on the front lawn saying-there is NO EVIDENCE OF WRECKAGE OF AN AMERICAN AIRLINER .thats not good enough for him.
Click to expand...


DITZCON..couldn't make it through the testimony given in this film..he would get all confused and all that brain thinkin stuff would make his head hurt..much easier to label the witnesses truther morons...even though the majority of them believe a plane struck the pentagon...ditz believes only what Bush/cheney told the controlled media to tell him and nothing else


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that is just crazy talk ..you have multiple reports from some very credible witnesses all telling the very same story...and it is  irrational that people were mistaken they saw a commercial airliner flying feet above there has but just imagined it..and  these are not Early reports these are witness statements that were given immediately after and the confirmed again years later and they included the statement of professional pilots and police officers....and none of your early report theory would explain the omission of all of this  sworn testimony without any investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none of thats good enough for ditzcon though.thats the ditzcon logic for you.the ditzcon logic is even if a video is shown to him with a reporter there at the site on the front lawn saying-there is NO EVIDENCE OF WRECKAGE OF AN AMERICAN AIRLINER .thats not good enough for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DITZCON..couldn't make it through the testimony given in this film..he would get all confused and all that brain thinkin stuff would make his head hurt..much easier to label the witnesses truther morons...even though the majority of them believe a plane struck the pentagon...ditz believe only what Bush/cheney told the controlled media to tell him and nothing else
Click to expand...

and Id-Eots cant read for comprehension


----------



## eots

ditzcon must stick his figures in his ears and go lalalalalalala..because it is the only way he can maintain his denial..as it is impossible for him to rationally address the eyewitness testimony


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> ditzcon must stick his figures in his ears and go lalalalalalala..because it is the only way he can maintain his denial..as it is impossible for him to rationally address the eyewitness testimony


Id-eots is the one that does what he accuses others of doing


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ditzcon must stick his figures in his ears and go lalalalalalala..because it is the only way he can maintain his denial..as it is impossible for him to rationally address the eyewitness testimony
> 
> 
> 
> Id-eots is the one that does what he accuses others of doing
Click to expand...


blah blah blah...lets hear you rationally address the vast difference between the official flight path and the vast majority of credible eyewitnesses accounts ...without resorting to your ridiculous early reports theory that is not valid in this situation as it is not news cast..but sworn eyewitnesses....  numerous eyewitnesses that independently give the identical story


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ditzcon must stick his figures in his ears and go lalalalalalala..because it is the only way he can maintain his denial..as it is impossible for him to rationally address the eyewitness testimony
> 
> 
> 
> Id-eots is the one that does what he accuses others of doing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> blah blah blah...lets hear you rationally address the vast difference between the official flight path and the vast majority of credible eyewitnesses accounts ...without resorting to your ridiculous early reports theory that is not valid in this situation as it is not news cast..but sworn eyewitnesses....  numerous eyewitnesses that independently give the identical story
Click to expand...

i already have with you a long time ago
not gonna waste my time doing it yet again when you rejected the truth the first time


----------



## eots

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divecon said:
> 
> 
> 
> id-eots is the one that does what he accuses others of doing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah...lets hear you rationally address the vast difference between the official flight path and the vast majority of credible eyewitnesses accounts ...without resorting to your ridiculous early reports theory that is not valid in this situation as it is not news cast..but sworn eyewitnesses....  Numerous eyewitnesses that independently give the identical story
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i already have with you a long time ago
> not gonna waste my time doing it yet again when you rejected the truth the first time
Click to expand...


liar...


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> blah blah blah...lets hear you rationally address the vast difference between the official flight path and the vast majority of credible eyewitnesses accounts ...without resorting to your ridiculous early reports theory that is not valid in this situation as it is not news cast..but sworn eyewitnesses....  Numerous eyewitnesses that independently give the identical story
> 
> 
> 
> i already have with you a long time ago
> not gonna waste my time doing it yet again when you rejected the truth the first time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> liar...
Click to expand...

yup, you are


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divecon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i already have with you a long time ago
> not gonna waste my time doing it yet again when you rejected the truth the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> liar...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, you are
Click to expand...


no your the dirty dog double LIAR..you cant rationally address the evidence so you LIE and claim you already have


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> liar...
> 
> 
> 
> yup, you are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no your the dirty dog double LIAR..you cant rationally address the evidence so you LIE and claim you already have
Click to expand...

LOL keep lying
its been addressed both by me and SEVERAL others from ALL spectrum's of the political world


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup, you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no your the dirty dog double LIAR..you cant rationally address the evidence so you LIE and claim you already have
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL keep lying
> its been addressed both by me and SEVERAL others from ALL spectrum's of the political world
Click to expand...


really?? link ???...


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> no your the dirty dog double LIAR..you cant rationally address the evidence so you LIE and claim you already have
> 
> 
> 
> LOL keep lying
> its been addressed both by me and SEVERAL others from ALL spectrum's of the political world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really?? link ???...
Click to expand...

re-read every thread you've started or posted in


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL keep lying
> its been addressed both by me and SEVERAL others from ALL spectrum's of the political world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really?? link ???...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> re-read every thread you've started or posted in
Click to expand...


yuo can not provide a link to where the eyewittness flight path accounts are rational adressed because ...you lied


----------



## manu1959

rouge element inside the military....fucking hell does your brain cell get lonely.....


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> really?? link ???...
> 
> 
> 
> re-read every thread you've started or posted in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yuo can not provide a link to where the eyewittness flight path accounts are rational adressed because ...you lied
Click to expand...

hope, didnt lie
just not gonna bother to try and dig up the 8 year old facts for someone such as you that will totally ignore it or deny it or calling it government propaganda
I've learned in my discussions with you that that is a total waste of time, as it is with most troofers


----------



## eots

manu1959 said:


> rouge element inside the military....fucking hell does your brain cell get lonely.....



and that adresses the evidence how ?


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that your catching on that agent Candy Corn has the worst memory of anybody alive.That when you explain it to him,he never remmebers the answer and just asks the same damn question over and over and over again as your finding out.The guy has obviously never seen an engine of a Boeing 757 before.If he HAD,he would realise what an idiot he looks like when he says that the site wreckage is consistant with that of a
> 757. You look at the engine at the crash site THEY say is a 757 and that of a REAL engine of a 757 and theres no comparison.The engine at the crash site is MUCH smaller than a 757.I love it.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?
> 
> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no".*
Click to expand...

*

Did you ever answer Eots?*


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that your catching on that agent Candy Corn has the worst memory of anybody alive.That when you explain it to him,he never remmebers the answer and just asks the same damn question over and over and over again as your finding out.The guy has obviously never seen an engine of a Boeing 757 before.If he HAD,he would realise what an idiot he looks like when he says that the site wreckage is consistant with that of a
> 757. You look at the engine at the crash site THEY say is a 757 and that of a REAL engine of a 757 and theres no comparison.The engine at the crash site is MUCH smaller than a 757.I love it.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?
> 
> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Did you ever answer Eots?*
Click to expand...


your question is not relevant to the fact that all eyewitness report a flight path that was no where near the lamp post and others  at the point of impact reported seeing the  commercial airliner pass over the pentagon at extremely low altitude immediately after the impact or the fact these very credible  reports were never investigated or resolved


----------



## dilloduck

*sneaks up behind Eots and gives him a flu shot*


----------



## eots

dilloduck said:


> *sneaks up behind Eots and gives him a flu shot*



no one sneaks up behind  eots...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elKov_UZDQE&feature=related]YouTube - SGT Lagasse and SGT Brooks destroy the official story.[/ame]


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that your catching on that agent Candy Corn has the worst memory of anybody alive.That when you explain it to him,he never remmebers the answer and just asks the same damn question over and over and over again as your finding out.The guy has obviously never seen an engine of a Boeing 757 before.If he HAD,he would realise what an idiot he looks like when he says that the site wreckage is consistant with that of a
> 757. You look at the engine at the crash site THEY say is a 757 and that of a REAL engine of a 757 and theres no comparison.The engine at the crash site is MUCH smaller than a 757.I love it.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?
> 
> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Did you ever answer Eots?*
Click to expand...




so candycornhole what flight path is correct the one from numerous credible eyewitnesses ..independently giving the same account or what the white house told the commission ?


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?
> 
> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no".*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Did you ever answer Eots?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so candycornhole what flight path is correct the one from numerous credible eyewitnesses ..independently giving the same account or what the white house told the commission ?
Click to expand...

the one used in the Purdue simulation


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever answer Eots?[/COLOR][/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so candycornhole what flight path is correct the one from numerous credible eyewitnesses ..independently giving the same account or what the white house told the commission ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the one used in the Purdue simulation
Click to expand...


that would be the one that contradicts all eyewitness testimony except for USA today employees and that does not make sense as perdue did not wittiness the event


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMHqti3ylUw]YouTube - The Pentagon witnesses[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> YouTube - The Pentagon witnesses


what a stupid video
reminds me why i hardly ever watch your videos
you take a few minor inconsistencies and make it say something it does
of course someone 5 years later would remember things slightly different because they had likely seen other reports on it


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Pentagon witnesses
> 
> 
> 
> what a stupid video
> reminds me why i hardly ever watch your videos
> you take a few minor inconsistencies and make it say something it does
> of course someone 5 years later would remember things slightly different because they had likely seen other reports on it
Click to expand...


well the pilots and police officers  and other independent witnesses gave their sworn accounts to the military history museum in the weeks after 9/11 and confirmed them again in detail..all of them...consistently and independently 5 years later however the USA today wittiness statements changed dramatically ..from having they view of the impact blocked to seeing the wings fold back and slide into the hole...


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - The Pentagon witnesses
> 
> 
> 
> what a stupid video
> reminds me why i hardly ever watch your videos
> you take a few minor inconsistencies and make it say something it does
> of course someone 5 years later would remember things slightly different because they had likely seen other reports on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well the pilots and police officers  and other independent witnesses gave their sworn accounts to the military history museum in the weeks after 9/11 and confirmed them again in detail..all of them...consistently and independently 5 years later however the USA today wittiness statements changed dramatically ..from having they view of the impact blocked to seeing the wings fold back and slide into the hole...
Click to expand...

so, we can add USAToday to the list of "they"


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a stupid video
> reminds me why i hardly ever watch your videos
> you take a few minor inconsistencies and make it say something it does
> of course someone 5 years later would remember things slightly different because they had likely seen other reports on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well the pilots and police officers  and other independent witnesses gave their sworn accounts to the military history museum in the weeks after 9/11 and confirmed them again in detail..all of them...consistently and independently 5 years later however the USA today wittiness statements changed dramatically ..from having they view of the impact blocked to seeing the wings fold back and slide into the hole...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so, we can add USAToday to the list of "they"
Click to expand...


so we can add the police officers.. the pilots.. the witnesses at the impact point... to your list as truther morons ??...the ones that didn't drastically change  aspects of their account and gave their statements independently of each other...you seem to consistently have a far greater respect for the accounts of news casters and magazine writers than you do military .. first responders.and other eyewitnesses...


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> well the pilots and police officers  and other independent witnesses gave their sworn accounts to the military history museum in the weeks after 9/11 and confirmed them again in detail..all of them...consistently and independently 5 years later however the USA today wittiness statements changed dramatically ..from having they view of the impact blocked to seeing the wings fold back and slide into the hole...
> 
> 
> 
> so, we can add USAToday to the list of "they"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so we can add the police officers.. the pilots.. the witnesses at the impact point... to your list as truther morons ??...the ones that didn't drastically change  aspects of their account and gave their statements independently of each other...you seem to consistently have a far greater respect for the accounts of news casters and magazine writers than you do military .. first responders.and other eyewitnesses...
Click to expand...

nope, because i doubt they actually believe what you do


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> so, we can add USAToday to the list of "they"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so we can add the police officers.. the pilots.. the witnesses at the impact point... to your list as truther morons ??...the ones that didn't drastically change  aspects of their account and gave their statements independently of each other...you seem to consistently have a far greater respect for the accounts of news casters and magazine writers than you do military .. first responders.and other eyewitnesses...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, because i doubt they actually believe what you do
Click to expand...


 the interesting thing about the credible and independent witnesses to the flight path..they saw a plane and believe a plane struck the pentagon but clearly when asked about the flight path they give a completely different account than the official account
and then there are the two sworn witnesses that said they saw a commercial jet pass over the pentagon after running outside immediately after the strike..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5FhQc-LJ-o]YouTube - NATIONAL SECURITY ALERT - SENSITIVE INFORMATION[/ame]


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then we have this gem...
> 
> The JT8D and A3 Skywarrior Pentagon Theory
> 
> Further a small fighter jet could not punch the hole in the Pentagon that was made. Nor would it be able to clip 5 telephone or light poles and keep flying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys ever hope to get ANYWHERE in this Pentagon Debate, then you MUST at the very least take the time to read through the OPENING POST of *this thread*. First of all, the *A-3 Jet was RETROFITTED* (story) by *Department of Defense Contractors* (story) using many different parts from many different Military Jets! The DoD intentionally painted up the 'retrofitted' A-3 Jet to look very much like a real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner.
> 
> The original impact hole was created by the 9:31:39 AM MISSILE using this 45-degree trajectory heading (pic). The DoD L-Pill (Lethal Pill) detonations were explained to April Gallop here. Briefly: L-Pills are accessories for missiles designed to detonate at various time sequences and these three L-Pills detonated along the same 45-degree trajectory line (like this) creating the three holes on this line of destruction from this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This damage was done to kill as many Navy Commanders (story = so Navy  Jets would not invade NY Theater and blow War Games Cover) as possible and everyone in the *Defense Intelligence Agency Office* (pic = in  yellow); along with the civilian and military *bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts *(story) trying to track down *the missing 2.3 Trillion Dollars* (CBS story) =
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kpWqdPMjmo]Rumsfeld Video[/ame]
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Good Video.


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just one question requiring a "yes" or "no"; do you believe a bow shockwave brought down the light poles outside of the Pentagon?
> 
> A secondary question is why you can't simply write a "yes" or "no".*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Did you ever answer Eots?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your question is not relevant to the fact that all eyewitness report a flight path that was no where near the lamp post and others  at the point of impact reported seeing the  commercial airliner pass over the pentagon at extremely low altitude immediately after the impact or the fact these very credible  reports were never investigated or resolved
Click to expand...


*No, Terral says it was a bow shockwave.
I'm just curious if you agree with him.
Not that hard.  A simple "yes" or "no" will suffice.

*


----------



## Terral

Hi Corn:



candycorn said:


> *No, Terral says it was a bow shockwave.
> I'm just curious if you agree with him.  Not that hard.  A simple "yes" or "no" will suffice.
> *



No. Terral knows for a fact that the *five light poles* (pic) were taken down by a combination of the *painted-up A-3 Skywarrior* (pic) 'and' the *Hypersonic Raytheon Missile* (pic) at exactly *9:31:39 AM on 9/11*. 






I have spent *thousands of hours* milling *all* of the 9/11 Pentagon Evidence, which means *my 'Two Attack' Thesis* (9:31:39 AM 'and' 9:36:27 AM) is more complicated than that of the average bear or park ranger. :0)

Those among you seeking to agree with my Pentagon Explanations need to walk a few more miles in my shoes . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOhYkBicI9g]The 9/11 Commissioner Knows What Hit The Pentagon[/ame]

*Primary 9/11 Topics:*

Flight 93/Shanksville
Flight 77/Pentagon
WTC-7 Controlled Demolition

*Pentagon Topics:*

9:31
Pentagon Timeline
DoD Manipulated Fire And Firemen
Flight 77 Never Crashed Near The Pentagon
April Gallop Was Injured During 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike
9:31 AM Missile Strike: Answers To Bill Veale's Questions
"9/11 Press For Truth" Continues: The Video 
Secret Bush-Clinton-FED Pakistani Accounts Linked To 9/11 Attacks
Dick Cheney, Karl Rove And Donald Rumsfeld Have Been Murdering Americans
Rebuttal To CIT Claims About What "Did Not" Hit The Pentagon
Poll: Who Supports The Official 9/11 Cover Stories

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever answer Eots?[/COLOR][/B]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your question is not relevant to the fact that all eyewitness report a flight path that was no where near the lamp post and others  at the point of impact reported seeing the  commercial airliner pass over the pentagon at extremely low altitude immediately after the impact or the fact these very credible  reports were never investigated or resolved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No, Terral says it was a bow shockwave.
> I'm just curious if you agree with him.
> Not that hard.  A simple "yes" or "no" will suffice.
> 
> *
Click to expand...


it is a theory...but one that is unproven..however what appears certain is the  flightpath according numerous very credible witnesses in sworn statements  give an account of flight path no where near the lamp post and their independent accounts are identical and unwavering all these years later the few USA today witnesses that confirm the official flight path appear disingenuous in their story's and changed very critical aspects of their statements years later


----------



## Joe_Penalty

There is video footage of the entire incident, but the videos are being withheld from public view. 

Not only will this save a great deal of debate, but this will definitely reveal the truth.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> your question is not relevant to the fact that all eyewitness report a flight path that was no where near the lamp post and others  at the point of impact reported seeing the  commercial airliner pass over the pentagon at extremely low altitude immediately after the impact or the fact these very credible  reports were never investigated or resolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Terral says it was a bow shockwave.
> I'm just curious if you agree with him.
> Not that hard.  A simple "yes" or "no" will suffice.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is a theory...but one that is unproven..however what appears certain is the  flightpath according numerous very credible witnesses in sworn statements  give an account of flight path no where near the lamp post and their independent accounts are identical and unwavering all these years later the few USA today witnesses that confirm the official flight path appear disingenuous in their story's and changed very critical aspects of their statements years later
Click to expand...

if its a theory, then he is a nut for saying it since it is totally ridiculous


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> There is video footage of the entire incident, but the videos are being withheld from public view.
> 
> Not only will this save a great deal of debate, but this will definitely reveal the truth.


while i'd love to see all those videos released, it wont change a thing for the troofers


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Terral says it was a bow shockwave.
> I'm just curious if you agree with him.
> Not that hard.  A simple "yes" or "no" will suffice.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is a theory...but one that is unproven..however what appears certain is the  flightpath according numerous very credible witnesses in sworn statements  give an account of flight path no where near the lamp post and their independent accounts are identical and unwavering all these years later the few USA today witnesses that confirm the official flight path appear disingenuous in their story's and changed very critical aspects of their statements years later
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if its a theory, then he is a nut for saying it since it is totally ridiculous
Click to expand...


what is ridiculous is  ignoring the sworn testimony of numerous eyewitnesses in favour of government supplied data


----------



## JBeukema

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a theory...but one that is unproven..however what appears certain is the  flightpath according numerous very credible witnesses in sworn statements  give an account of flight path no where near the lamp post and their independent accounts are identical and unwavering all these years later the few USA today witnesses that confirm the official flight path appear disingenuous in their story's and changed very critical aspects of their statements years later
> 
> 
> 
> if its a theory, then he is a nut for saying it since it is totally ridiculous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is ridiculous is  ignoring the sworn testimony of numerous eyewitnesses in favour of government supplied data
Click to expand...

CNN.com - Transcripts 


> FRANKEN: You are a pilot. Tell us what you saw. TIMMERMAN: I was looking out the window; I live on the 16th floor, overlooking the Pentagon, in a corner apartment, so I have quite a panorama. And being next to National Airport, I hear jets all the time, but this jet engine was way too loud. I looked out to the southwest, and it came right down 395, right over Colombia Pike, and as is went by the Sheraton Hotel, the pilot added power to the engines. I heard it pull up a little bit more, and then I lost it behind a building.



How does a plane disappear in the last 25 or so feet before it hits the ground?

let me guess: They used the device from the philidelphia experiment to phase shift the plane and travel through the Earth back to a secret base as a missile phased in and struck the building


----------



## JBeukema

eots said:


> what is ridiculous is  ignoring the sworn testimony of numerous eyewitnesses



*"As I approached the Pentagon, which was still not quite in view, listening on the radio to the first reports about the World Trade Center disaster in New York, a jetliner, apparently at full throttle and not more than a couple of hundred yards above the ground, screamed overhead. ... Seconds before the Pentagon came into view a huge black cloud of smoke rose above the road ahead. I came around the bend and there was the Pentagon billowing smoke, flames and debris, blackened on one side and with a gaping hole where the airplane had hit it."- "Eyewitness at the Pentagon." Human Events, 17 Sep 2001


**"Frank Probst, an information management specialist for the Pentagon Renovation Program, left his office trailer near the Pentagon's south parking lot at 9:36 a.m. Sept. 11. Walking north beside Route 27, he suddenly saw a commercial airliner crest the hilltop Navy Annex. American Airlines Flight 77 reached him so fast and flew so low that Probst dropped to the ground, fearing he'd lose his head to its right engine."- "A Defiant Recovery." The Retired Officer Magazine, January 2002

**
"USAToday.com Editor Joel Sucherman saw it all: an American Airlines jetliner fly left to right across his field of vision as he commuted to work Tuesday morning. It was highly unusual. The large plane was 20 feet off the ground and a mere 50 to 75 yards from his windshield. Two seconds later and before he could see if the landing gear was down or any of the horror-struck faces inside, the plane slammed into the west wall of the Pentagon 100 yards away. 'My first thought was he's not going to make it across the river to [Reagan] National Airport. But whoever was flying the plane made no attempt to change direction,' Sucherman said. 'It was coming in at a high rate of speed, but not at a steep anglealmost like a heat-seeking missile was locked onto its target and staying dead on course.'"- "Journalist Witnesses Pentagon Crash." eWeek.com, 13 Sep 2001

**"'(The plane) was flying fast and low and the Pentagon was the obvious target,' said Fred Gaskins, who was driving to his job as a national editor at USA Today near the Pentagon when the plane passed about 150 feet overhead. 'It was flying very smoothly and calmly, without any hint that anything was wrong.'"- "Bush Vows Retaliation for 'Evil Acts'." USA Today, 11 Sep 2001
*
Pentagon Attack Eyewitness Accounts

9/11 Pentagon Eyewitness Accounts
They saw the aircraft


----------



## eots

ya get with the program I am aware that USA today employesss confirmed the official story..the issue is the independent sworn testomny of 14 very crediable wittnesssess that give a completly diffrent account of the flight path and unlike the USA empoyees the..the independent wittnesssess storys remain unwavering after all these years where as USA employees have changed dramaticaly over the years to accomidate the official story


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5FhQc-LJ-o]YouTube - NATIONAL SECURITY ALERT - SENSITIVE INFORMATION[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

the dumbasses start out by saying that we should be suspicious because there were no cameras at the pentagon broadcasting live whem the plane came in

You can't start off with something so moronic and expect to be taken seriously or have anyone hear you out


----------



## eots

JBeukema said:


> the dumbasses start out by saying that we should be suspicious because there were no cameras at the pentagon broadcasting live whem the plane came in
> 
> You can't start off with something so moronic and expect to be taken seriously or have anyone hear you out



none of your bullshit changes the facts the eyewitnesses give credible and genuine accounts and the testimony is unwavering...the conflicting testimony comes essentially from USA today employees appear disingenuous and has changed over the years to accommodate the official story...does it


----------



## JBeukema

eots said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dumbasses start out by saying that we should be suspicious because there were no cameras at the pentagon broadcasting live whem the plane came in
> 
> You can't start off with something so moronic and expect to be taken seriously or have anyone hear you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none of your bullshit changes the facts the eyewitnesses give credible and genuine accounts and the testimony is unwavering...
Click to expand...


true- they all saw an airliner

damn... too bad that doesn't fit your fantasy


> the conflicting testimony comes essentially from USA today employees



and? If they all agreed, then we'd be supicious

that would mean they were lying

A first-year law student can tell you why'

Unreliable Eyewitness Testimony : The Frontal Cortex

The Problem With Eyewitness Testimony

FindLaw's Writ - Dorf: How Reliable Is Eyewitness Testimony?

Rape Victim Convicted Man

Navy Study: Eyewitnesses Unreliable

Yale Law School | Eyewitness Testimony Doesn't Make It True--A Commentary by Steven B. Duke

Visual Expert Human Factors: Eyewitness Memory Is Unreliable


----------



## eots

well somebody is clearly lying ..either it is the 14 wittnessess that include police officers pilots and pentagon employees that have given identical independent accounts and who's story's have not changed or the USA today employees whose story's have changed on key elements of their unsworn testimony... ....


----------



## JBeukema

Unreliable Eyewitness Testimony : The Frontal Cortex

The Problem With Eyewitness Testimony

FindLaw's Writ - Dorf: How Reliable Is Eyewitness Testimony?

Rape Victim Convicted Man

Navy Study: Eyewitnesses Unreliable

Yale Law School | Eyewitness Testimony Doesn't Make It True--A Commentary by Steven B. Duke

Visual Expert Human Factors: Eyewitness Memory Is Unreliable


Usually people never change their stories if they memorized it cause it's a lie, although some have excellent memories. In a traumatic incident, you expect to see varying accounts and for the details to change over time s people incorporate new information into their 'memories'


----------



## eots

police testomony


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNVmVBgGrFk]YouTube - Eyewitnesses of Flight 77 Debunk Government's Story 3/5[/ame]


----------



## eots

*USA today wittnessess*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMHqti3ylUw]YouTube - The Pentagon witnesses[/ame]


----------



## JBeukema

eots said:


> police testomony
> 
> 
> YouTube - Eyewitnesses of Flight 77 Debunk Government's Story 3/5


Unreliable Eyewitness Testimony : The Frontal Cortex

The Problem With Eyewitness Testimony

FindLaw's Writ - Dorf: How Reliable Is Eyewitness Testimony?

Rape Victim Convicted Man

Navy Study: Eyewitnesses Unreliable

Yale Law School | Eyewitness Testimony Doesn't Make It True--A Commentary by Steven B. Duke

Visual Expert Human Factors: Eyewitness Memory Is Unreliable

Argument from authority - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


damn those are some leading questions


that'd never fly in court


----------



## JBeukema

wait... so eots is posting eyewitness testimony saying the plane hit the building?

but that refutes terral's claims that there was no plane!

this is twice now you've debunked him

are you coming around?


----------



## DiveCon

JBeukema said:


> the dumbasses start out by saying that we should be suspicious because there were no cameras at the pentagon broadcasting live whem the plane came in
> 
> You can't start off with something so moronic and expect to be taken seriously or have anyone hear you out


of course if they HAD HD cameras there at the time it would have been proof it was an inside job


----------



## eots

JBeukema said:


> wait... so eots is posting eyewitness testimony saying the plane hit the building?
> 
> but that refutes terral's claims that there was no plane!
> 
> this is twice now you've debunked him
> 
> are you coming around?



none of the wittnessess saw the plane hit the building they saw the appearing and the approach they saw is opposite that of the government flight path...the eyewitness flight path would of not taken the plane  on a heading that would of been near the downed lamp post and would of passed over the pentagon...which supports the claim..no plane hit the building..and also supporting eyewittness testomony at the impact point that a commercial jet was flying just over the roof as they ran outside...


----------



## JBeukema

eots said:


> none of the wittnessess saw the plane hit the building



so your cop saw the plane go down...


and then it disappeared into thin air?




> .which supports the claim..no plane hit the building..a



it just vanished?


> nd also supporting eyewittness testomony at the impact point that a commercial jet was flying just over the roof as they ran outside...




yet noone saw this plane fly away and it wasn't on radar?


----------



## eots

no....so the police officer ..his partner and 12 other independent wittnessess put the plane on a completly diffrent flight path than the questionable  flight data released...


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> your question is not relevant to the fact that all eyewitness report a flight path that was no where near the lamp post and others  at the point of impact reported seeing the  commercial airliner pass over the pentagon at extremely low altitude immediately after the impact or the fact these very credible  reports were never investigated or resolved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, Terral says it was a bow shockwave.
> I'm just curious if you agree with him.
> Not that hard.  A simple "yes" or "no" will suffice.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is a theory...but one that is unproven..however what appears certain is the  flightpath according numerous very credible witnesses in sworn statements  give an account of flight path no where near the lamp post and their independent accounts are identical and unwavering all these years later the few USA today witnesses that confirm the official flight path appear disingenuous in their story's and changed very critical aspects of their statements years later
Click to expand...


You couldn't have called him a dumbass on your own when he first posted the bullshit?


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> No cogent thoughts



_*EOTS thinks you're theory is unproven.  For once I'll agree with his basic premise that you're so fucked in the head, you pee out of your tear ducts.*_


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> no....so the police officer ..his partner and 12 other independent wittnessess put the plane on a completly diffrent flight path than the questionable  flight data released...



*

Humans can be mistaken.
Poles are physical evidence.

Advantage poles.

*

If 38 people tell you the sky was pink on 9/11 and you have about 10,000 pictures of the sky being blue, I'm assuming you'd believe the 38 people...or try to come up with some way all 10,000 pictures were faked?

Thats where your "movement" is at hoss...trying to convince people what they see with their own eyes is not what happened.


----------



## eots

your inane metaphors are of no significance...and your humans can be mistaken applies to your theory of the poles...the fact is the most credible of all the wittiness accounts are those that conflict with the government released data..and just like almost every  aspect of 9/11 needs a independent investigation with subpoena power..writing off such compelling testimony on your... _people make mistakes but poles don't lie theory_ is not good enough for me


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> No cogent thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*EOTS thinks you're theory is unproven.  For once I'll agree with his basic premise that you're so fucked in the head, you pee out of your tear ducts.*_
Click to expand...


post like this highlight your disingenuous nature ..I don't feel the need to place slanderous words into your mouth..because I have a rational argument.. unlike yourself...my basic premise is.. terrals theory's unlike the bush /cheney story are rational and plausible but outside of all full independent investigation remain a _theory_ however convincing ...but what is known with certainty is there is a cover up of the ..logistics ..intelligence and forensics s of 9/11


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> No cogent thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*EOTS thinks you're theory is unproven.  For once I'll agree with his basic premise that you're so fucked in the head, you pee out of your tear ducts.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> post like this highlight your disingenuous nature ..I don't feel the need to place slanderous words into your mouth..because I have a rational argument.. unlike yourself...my basic premise is.. terrals theory's unlike the bush /cheney story are rational and plausible but outside of all full independent investigation remain a _theory_ however convincing ...but what is known with certainty is there is a cover up of the ..logistics ..intelligence and forensics s of 9/11
Click to expand...

except you have NO rational argument
people saw the plane, some may be mistaken about how it got to the pentagon, howeven they do have SOME video(the released ones) that show an approximate path, and the light poles confirm it


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> No cogent thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*EOTS thinks you're theory is unproven.  For once I'll agree with his basic premise that you're so fucked in the head, you pee out of your tear ducts.*_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> post like this highlight your disingenuous nature ..I don't feel the need to place slanderous words into your mouth..because I have a rational argument.. unlike yourself...my basic premise is.. terrals theory's unlike the bush /cheney story are rational and plausible but outside of all full independent investigation remain a _theory_ however convincing ...but what is known with certainty is there is a cover up of the ..logistics ..intelligence and forensics s of 9/11
Click to expand...


*Can you read?  I stated what you stated....that his theory is unproven.  There are no degress of unproven....it either is not proven or it is...right? So if my theories that AA77 took down the Pentagon are fucked in the head because I wasn't there to film it and I can't interview the deceased...so is his.  Or do you have different standards for "unproven" based on some non-scientific preferences you have?  Hmmmm...a real head scratcher.

As for rational arguments...you simply don't have any.  You apparently believe that a batallion of people planted evidence all around the Pentagon while it was burning...actually walking into the fire and dropping off evidence.  Thats about the most irrational thing  I've ever heard.  

Okay...list your arguments and we'll see where rational belief rests.

Did Atta commendeer AA11 and ram it into the North Tower.  I think he did.
Did UAL 175 hit the South Tower. I think it did.
Did Hani Hanjour pilot AA77 into the South tower.  I think he did.

Let see what your argument is exactly.  
*


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> _*EOTS thinks you're theory is unproven.  For once I'll agree with his basic premise that you're so fucked in the head, you pee out of your tear ducts.*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post like this highlight your disingenuous nature ..I don't feel the need to place slanderous words into your mouth..because I have a rational argument.. unlike yourself...my basic premise is.. terrals theory's unlike the bush /cheney story are rational and plausible but outside of all full independent investigation remain a _theory_ however convincing ...but what is known with certainty is there is a cover up of the ..logistics ..intelligence and forensics s of 9/11
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> except you have NO rational argument
> people saw the plane, some may be mistaken about how it got to the pentagon, howeven they do have SOME video(the released ones) that show an approximate path, and the light poles confirm it
Click to expand...


I think my post was pretty much poetry...so fucked in the head, you pee out of your tear ducts.  I'm really sleepy but that struck me as really funny just now.

G'night.


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> post like this highlight your disingenuous nature ..I don't feel the need to place slanderous words into your mouth..because I have a rational argument.. unlike yourself...my basic premise is.. terrals theory's unlike the bush /cheney story are rational and plausible but outside of all full independent investigation remain a _theory_ however convincing ...but what is known with certainty is there is a cover up of the ..logistics ..intelligence and forensics s of 9/11
> 
> 
> 
> except you have NO rational argument
> people saw the plane, some may be mistaken about how it got to the pentagon, howeven they do have SOME video(the released ones) that show an approximate path, and the light poles confirm it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think my post was pretty much poetry...so fucked in the head, you pee out of your tear ducts.  I'm really sleepy but that struck me as really funny just now.
> 
> G'night.
Click to expand...


really ?...how sad to be you..


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except you have NO rational argument
> people saw the plane, some may be mistaken about how it got to the pentagon, howeven they do have SOME video(the released ones) that show an approximate path, and the light poles confirm it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my post was pretty much poetry...so fucked in the head, you pee out of your tear ducts.  I'm really sleepy but that struck me as really funny just now.
> 
> G'night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really ?...how sad to be you..
Click to expand...


You've no idea.


----------



## JBeukema

Any pilots here?
I know the gyrometer can be unreliable for several seconds after tumbling, but what effect, if any, can sudden and unusual movements have on an altimeter reading?

Is it possible for an altimeter to be off by ~100 for any length of time and, if so, how long?


----------



## 007

JBeukema said:


> Any pilots here?
> I know the gyrometer can be unreliable for several seconds after tumbling, but what effect, if any, can sudden and unusual movements have on an altimeter reading?
> 
> Is it possible for an altimeter to be off by ~100 for any length of time and, if so, how long?



If a gyro tumbles after reaching speed, it will probably be ruined. At the very least it can take 15 to 20 minutes to recage it if it isn't, and then the air craft would have to be sitting perfectly still. DGA's are very sensitive units.

I know no possible scenario where an altimeter would or could be off by 100', unless it's completely inop, or if the pilot had changed the local barometric setting to something totally off.

I spent eight years in the Air Force working first in CRS, (Component Repair Squadron), repairing the LRU's, (Line Replacement Units), which were all the computers and electronics that controlled the instruments and flight controls. Second I worked six and a half years on the flight line working hands on the air craft, F-4D's and then F-16's fighters. Those are my credentials for the above statements.


----------



## JBeukema

Pale Rider said:


> I know no possible scenario where an altimeter would or could be off by 100', unless it's completely inop, or if the pilot had changed the local barometric setting to something totally off.




Are the claims that the altimeter readings had it 100' above the pentagon accurate?

if so, has this been explained?


----------



## candycorn

JBeukema said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know no possible scenario where an altimeter would or could be off by 100', unless it's completely inop, or if the pilot had changed the local barometric setting to something totally off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the claims that the altimeter readings had it 100' above the pentagon accurate?
> 
> if so, has this been explained?
Click to expand...


Where do the readings come from?  If it comes from the FDR...gee, wouldn't you think that there may be some damage to the FDR which would possibly skew the data removed from it?  I mean, I know its not the same thing but take a CD and your car keys and scratch it a few times.  Then play the CD; you'll notice a difference. As stated, I know its not the same thing but I would take any FDR data worth a grain of salt if that is where it came from.   

The lightpoles had to have been knocked down by something....a 35m gap between the two poles on the point of approach means that it was a pretty good sized aircraft or a missile that richochets off of five poles before hitting a building still doing 500mph (ain't gonna happen).  

Calls for a modified A3 are as crazy as the words "modified A3" sound--as if it were in the interest of alleged perps to knock down the poles in the first place...what bonus did they get for that; AA77 missing, the phone calls, the other circumstantial evidence of the crashes in NYC, and the supposedly planted wreckage are enough to convince everybody that AA77 hit the Pentagon.  Modifying an A3 to hit poles so you get a flight path is frankly nuts.


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> Where do the readings come from?  If it comes from the FDR...gee . . .



Just show us a picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE . . . 











GL, because that never happened,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> except you have NO rational argument
> people saw the plane, some may be mistaken about how it got to the pentagon, howeven they do have SOME video(the released ones) that show an approximate path, and the light poles confirm it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my post was pretty much poetry...so fucked in the head, you pee out of your tear ducts.  I'm really sleepy but that struck me as really funny just now.
> 
> G'night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> really ?...how sad to be you..
Click to expand...


----------



## JBeukema

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do the readings come from?  If it comes from the FDR...gee . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just show us a picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL, because that never happened,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


what do you think happens when a soda can hits limestone and brick a high velocity?


----------



## DiveCon

JBeukema said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do the readings come from?  If it comes from the FDR...gee . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just show us a picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL, because that never happened,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what do you think happens when a soda can hits limestone and brick a high velocity?
Click to expand...

hell, what happens when a jet hits one

Sandia National Labs: News Room: Resources: Video Gallery


----------



## JBeukema

Stop, Dive

you're going to confuse them


----------



## DiveCon

JBeukema said:


> Stop, Dive
> 
> you're going to confuse them


"GOING TO"????


lol
i think its too late to say anyone can do that


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do the readings come from?  If it comes from the FDR...gee . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just show us a picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL, because that never happened,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


*It was inside the building by now as the evidence clearly indicates.

EOTS thinks you're full of shit.  So do I.  His stock went up a couple of points.*


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where do the readings come from?  If it comes from the FDR...gee . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just show us a picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL, because that never happened,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *It was inside the building by now as the evidence clearly indicates.
> 
> EOTS thinks you're full of shit.  So do I.  His stock went up a couple of points.*
Click to expand...

also the top pic isnt even showing the entry point


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> Just show us a picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL, because that never happened,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It was inside the building by now as the evidence clearly indicates.
> 
> EOTS thinks you're full of shit.  So do I.  His stock went up a couple of points.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> also the top pic isnt even showing the entry point
Click to expand...


well corndog thinks your a fucking retard.. corndog ..wannabe.. riding on her skirt tail


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It was inside the building by now as the evidence clearly indicates.
> 
> EOTS thinks you're full of shit.  So do I.  His stock went up a couple of points.*
> 
> 
> 
> also the top pic isnt even showing the entry point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well corndog thinks your a fucking retard.. corndog ..wannabe.. riding on her skirt tail
Click to expand...

well, i'm guessing your stock just sank
LOL


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It was inside the building by now as the evidence clearly indicates.
> 
> EOTS thinks you're full of shit.  So do I.  His stock went up a couple of points.*
> 
> 
> 
> also the top pic isnt even showing the entry point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well corndog thinks your a fucking retard.. corndog ..wannabe.. riding on her skirt tail
Click to expand...

It's not "your", it's "you're".  Dumb ass.
Yes, stock devalued.  You had a chance to be listened to when you were distancing yourself from Fecal or what ever the hell her name is but you've gone twoofer on us again and posted sheer lies.

Cool video I saw just now.  Shows what happens when a jet doing 500 mph hits something harder than the Pentagon.

F4 Phantom Jet Hits Concrete Wall at 500 MPH Video


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> also the top pic isnt even showing the entry point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well corndog thinks your a fucking retard.. corndog ..wannabe.. riding on her skirt tail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not "your", it's "you're".  Dumb ass.
> Yes, stock devalued.  You had a chance to be listened to when you were distancing yourself from Fecal or what ever the hell her name is but you've gone twoofer on us again and posted sheer lies.
> 
> Cool video I saw just now.  Shows what happens when a jet doing 500 mph hits something harder than the Pentagon.
> 
> F4 Phantom Jet Hits Concrete Wall at 500 MPH*Video
Click to expand...

yup
sandia labs did that test


----------



## Maple

Ohhhhhhh, Brother, get a life.


----------



## eots

that plane and its engines and landing gear are a wee bit smaller...and how come it did not punch a hole as the wings folded and followed along...lol...lol


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> that plane and its engines and landing gear are a wee bit smaller...and how come it did not punch a hole as the wings folded and followed along...lol...lol


did you see anything even remotely like a plane left over?


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VE7XhiQZD9o&feature=related]YouTube - TOW BUNKER BUSTER MISSILE[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> YouTube - TOW BUNKER BUSTER MISSILE


ah, so a TOW missile going into a box of sand is some how equal to what happened at the pentagon?


now you will have to explain how all those light poles got knocked over
and why they found all the bodies of the passengers of flight 77 inside the pentagon(well, some were bodies, other with partial)


----------



## JBeukema

Not to mention where the plane disappeared to after people saw it descend and vanish


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> that plane and its engines and landing gear are a wee bit smaller...and how come it did not punch a hole as the wings folded and followed along...lol...lol



*The wall it hit was testing was a nuclear silo if I recall.  The results were largely the same with AA77 as comparatively little of the plane was left over.  Had the Pentagon been made of the same material, you would have seen even less of the wreckage given the results of this test.

I don't expect a conversion from a YouTube video.  It is the toolbox of the lazy researcher but it does show the physical forces at work in a very clear way.

*


----------



## candycorn

JBeukema said:


> Not to mention where the plane disappeared to after people saw it descend and vanish



Have you seen any quotes from anybody who says they saw a missile?


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention where the plane disappeared to after people saw it descend and vanish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen any quotes from anybody who says they saw a missile?
Click to expand...

nope, not ONE


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> that plane and its engines and landing gear are a wee bit smaller...and how come it did not punch a hole as the wings folded and followed along...lol...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The wall it hit was testing was a nuclear silo if I recall.  The results were largely the same with AA77 as comparatively little of the plane was left over.  Had the Pentagon been made of the same material, you would have seen even less of the wreckage given the results of this test.
> 
> I don't expect a conversion from a YouTube video.  It is the toolbox of the lazy researcher but it does show the physical forces at work in a very clear way.
> 
> *
Click to expand...

yes, it was designed to test a plane hitting a nuke plant wall
it was no where near as reinforced as the Pentagon was
and even in THAT test, there was next to nothing that resembled an aircraft


----------



## Mad Scientist

DiveCon said:


> ...now you will have to explain how all those light poles got knocked over


Evil conspiritors were standing by the poles and when the missile flew over they then knocked the poles down with portable, battery powered saws.


DiveCon said:


> ...and why they found all the bodies of the passengers of flight 77 inside the pentagon(well, some were bodies, other with partial)


 They vacuumed packed the bodies into the missile. Haven't you ever seen those commercials where they pack all those blankets? The missile hits the building, the bodies are ripped out of the bags and they return to original size then are ripped apart by the crash.

Simple.


----------



## DiveCon

Mad Scientist said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...now you will have to explain how all those light poles got knocked over
> 
> 
> 
> Evil conspiritors were standing by the poles and when the missile flew over they then knocked the poles down with portable, battery powered saws.
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and why they found all the bodies of the passengers of flight 77 inside the pentagon(well, some were bodies, other with partial)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They vacuumed packed the bodies into the missile. Haven't you ever seen those commercials where they pack all those blankets? The missile hits the building, the bodies are ripped out of the bags and they return to original size then are ripped apart by the crash.
> 
> Simple.
Click to expand...

ah, its so logical when you explain it like that


----------



## JBeukema

candycorn said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention where the plane disappeared to after people saw it descend and vanish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen any quotes from anybody who says they saw a missile?
Click to expand...

But Terral said...


----------



## JBeukema

Mad Scientist said:


> They vacuumed packed the bodies into the missile. Haven't you ever seen those commercials where they pack all those blankets? The missile hits the building, the bodies are ripped out of the bags and they return to original size then are ripped apart by the crash.
> 
> Simple.



​


----------



## publicprotector

Good post Terral, just one question to the nay sayers. What are you going to do or say when all that you believe in the 9/11 official story is a lie and that yes indeed people within your own country and those from extrnal countries carried out the attacks, and I don't mean the alleged terrorists.


----------



## Terral

Hi Public:



publicprotector said:


> Good post Terral, just one question to the nay sayers . . .



I would love for anyone to 'quote >> anything at all' from the Opening Post of this thread and 'debunk' any part of my work using whatever you call 'credible evidence.' Who among you has just one picture of AA77 crashed anywhere? Nobody.   







Your first problem is that we have pre-collapse photographs of the West Wedge E-Ring Wall saying that "No 100-Ton Jetliner Crashed Here."






There is NO WAY that any 100-Ton Jetliner crashed through this standing E-Ring Wall going any 530 miles per cotton-picking hour (like this)! 






The rear C-Ring Wall (to your left) is only 220 feet from the outer E-Ring Wall and no 100-ton Jetliner crashed through A/E Drive and into the D-Ring Wall (to your right). That NEVER HAPPENED, because no 100-Ton Jetliner ever crashed into the Pentagon on 9/11 or any other day. All you have is a single (one) C-Ring Hole . . . 






. . . and you can see across the 220 feet length of the building and see NO 100-Ton Jetliner crashed here. Period. Most of you want to believe a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed here, because someone inside the corrupt-to-the-core Govt said so. Go back to the *Opening Post* (click here) and try to 'debunk' (heh) something. ANYTHING . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> that plane and its engines and landing gear are a wee bit smaller...and how come it did not punch a hole as the wings folded and followed along...lol...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The wall it hit was testing was a nuclear silo if I recall.  The results were largely the same with AA77 as comparatively little of the plane was left over.  Had the Pentagon been made of the same material, you would have seen even less of the wreckage given the results of this test.
> 
> I don't expect a conversion from a YouTube video.  It is the toolbox of the lazy researcher but it does show the physical forces at work in a very clear way.
> 
> *
Click to expand...


the results were largely the same..fuck off ...uh link to this test please


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> that plane and its engines and landing gear are a wee bit smaller...and how come it did not punch a hole as the wings folded and followed along...lol...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The wall it hit was testing was a nuclear silo if I recall.  The results were largely the same with AA77 as comparatively little of the plane was left over.  Had the Pentagon been made of the same material, you would have seen even less of the wreckage given the results of this test.
> 
> I don't expect a conversion from a YouTube video.  It is the toolbox of the lazy researcher but it does show the physical forces at work in a very clear way.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the results were largely the same..fuck off ...uh link to this test please
Click to expand...


*Yeah....doofus....that is the point.  When a 500mph jet crashes into a building that ISN"T as hard as the one in the test, you have some wreckage that doesn't look like a lot of other plane crashes.  It answers Terral's request to find a jet in a picture.  You, by your own admission, prove what happened to AA77.  It basically disentigrated.  

If the wall had been like the Nuke Silo wall....you wouldn't even see the overwhelming physical evidence of Flight 77 you see at the Pentagon.  And no dipshit, nobody planted it.

You want a link to the video you just saw?  Fairly self explanatory.  *


----------



## Gamolon

Terral said:


> Your first problem is that we have pre-collapse photographs of the West Wedge E-Ring Wall saying that "No 100-Ton Jetliner Crashed Here."



Tell me something Terral. Why does that photo above, where you claim there is no damage or plane parts, focused on a part of the pentagon wall that was WAY to the left of where the actual fuselage of the aircraft hit the pentagon?

Here's a better image that I marked up. 





Why do you make a "pre-collpase" photograph claim when the photo doesn't even show the part that collapsed or where the fuselage of the plane hit? Did you cut that  right side part of the photo out for some reason? Or is this another "misinterpreted photo" like the 45 degree angle cut I called you on?


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> *Yeah....doofus....that is the point.  When a 500mph jet crashes into a building that ISN"T as hard as the one in the test, you have some wreckage that doesn't look like a lot of other plane crashes.  It answers Terral's request to find a jet in a picture.  You, by your own admission, prove what happened to AA77.  It basically disentigrated.*


In other words, Candy has no evidence for AA77 crashing anywhere. 





Candy is trying to say that 60 tons of titanium alloy frame simply 'disintegrated' (heh) into thin air 'and' without even creating a sufficient entry hole like you see right here in the North Tower:






Even if more than 200 seats, massive wing sections, two 6-Ton Rolls-Royce Engines, massive tail section, fuselage and indestructible landing gear simply 'vanished' into thin air (IMPOSSIBLE), then we should still be looking at a 125-feet wide impact hole!!!! Candy is trying to say that the 100-Ton Jetliner . . . 






. . . vanished 'before' actually striking the Pentagon, when in truth what really hit the Pentagon has NOTHING to do with any 100-Ton Jetliner. Candy can say that Santa Claus and Rudolph hit the Pentagon going 500 miles per hour 'IF' they simply vanished before actually hitting anything. :0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Gamolon with Candy mentioned:



Gamolon said:


> Here's a better image that I marked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you make a "pre-collpase" photograph claim when the photo doesn't even show the part that collapsed or where the fuselage of the plane hit?



The 'supposed' Jetliner hit the Pentagon 'before' the E-Ring Roof collapsed at 10:15 AM.






The Column Line (CL) 14 entry hole is circled on the right side of this diagram. You can see the undamaged SUV directly in front of CL-8. A man could stand on top of that SUV and reach up and reach the elevation of the second-story concrete slab that is still very much intact!! The second-story hole is only 18-feet 3-inches across 'and' the two windows on the left are NOT EVEN BROKEN. The third-story windows above the CL-14 entry hole ARE NOT EVEN BROKEN. The port-side wing should have impacted CL-5, but the damage only runs to CL-9. And . . . 

Click On Large Pic

. . . Column #10 remained intact 'and' Column #9 was blown 'out' in our direction! Now Gamolon can explain how a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon going 530 miles per hour, while flying 'over' the green SUV 'and' . . . 






. . . over the top of these standing cable spools! You are looking at the aftermath of a DoD-inflicted Missile Strike that took place at exactly 9:31:39 AM, but Gamolon wants to focus your attention on the collapsed E-Ring Roof that fell at 10:15 AM about 45 minutes later. These Official Cover Story Cronies want to talk and talk about the size of the EMPTY HOLE, because of the complete lack of physical evidence that any 100-Ton Jetliner crashed here.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE"]These Military/Aviation Experts All Agree![/ame]



Gamolon said:


> Did you cut that  right side part of the photo out for some reason?



Listen here, Gam: Asking me a ton of silly questions is never going to place a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at the Pentagon on 9/11 or any other day. 






This is one of the best pictures of the CL-14 entry hole that is still only 18-feet 3-inches wide on the second floor. This is the very location where 'YOU' cuckoo want to believe a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour.



Gamolon said:


> Or is this another "misinterpreted photo" like the 45 degree angle cut I called you on?



This dimwit confused has more silly questions than a 3-year old child. Just show us your pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE. Do Candy or Gamolon or any of these Official Cover Story Advocates cuckoo have a thread where 'they' have proven that AA77 crashed anywhere? No. Go figure . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The wall it hit was testing was a nuclear silo if I recall.  The results were largely the same with AA77 as comparatively little of the plane was left over.  Had the Pentagon been made of the same material, you would have seen even less of the wreckage given the results of this test.
> 
> I don't expect a conversion from a YouTube video.  It is the toolbox of the lazy researcher but it does show the physical forces at work in a very clear way.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the results were largely the same..fuck off ...uh link to this test please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yeah....doofus....that is the point.  When a 500mph jet crashes into a building that ISN"T as hard as the one in the test, you have some wreckage that doesn't look like a lot of other plane crashes.  It answers Terral's request to find a jet in a picture.  You, by your own admission, prove what happened to AA77.  It basically disentigrated.
> 
> If the wall had been like the Nuke Silo wall....you wouldn't even see the overwhelming physical evidence of Flight 77 you see at the Pentagon.  And no dipshit, nobody planted it.
> 
> You want a link to the video you just saw?  Fairly self explanatory.  *
Click to expand...


so in other words you have no proof to back up your bullshit claim of a similar test with similar results with a commercial airliner...just as i thought


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the results were largely the same..fuck off ...uh link to this test please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah....doofus....that is the point.  When a 500mph jet crashes into a building that ISN"T as hard as the one in the test, you have some wreckage that doesn't look like a lot of other plane crashes.  It answers Terral's request to find a jet in a picture.  You, by your own admission, prove what happened to AA77.  It basically disentigrated.
> 
> If the wall had been like the Nuke Silo wall....you wouldn't even see the overwhelming physical evidence of Flight 77 you see at the Pentagon.  And no dipshit, nobody planted it.
> 
> You want a link to the video you just saw?  Fairly self explanatory.  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so in other words you have no proof to back up your bullshit claim of a similar test with similar results with a commercial airliner...just as i thought
Click to expand...


*I don't think I made THAT claim....I am saying that a 500 MPH wreck of an aircraft into a hard target is not going to leave a lot of aircraft leftover.  I  am saying that a 500 MPH wreck into a hardened bunker will leave even less. Velocity matters.  Imact profiles matter.  Angles matter.  Strength of materials matter.  Terral doesn't matter.  

I am suggesting that you and fecal's views of why there isn't any large wreckage at the Pentagon is easily explained by the video above; a 500mph wreck into a hardened traget isn't going to leave much wreckage and not look like any other wreck.

Care to explain how a jet pulled up doing 720 feet per second after hitting a lightpole that was less than 100 feet from the building?  *


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yeah....doofus....that is the point.  When a 500mph jet crashes into a building that ISN"T as hard as the one in the test, you have some wreckage that doesn't look like a lot of other plane crashes.  It answers Terral's request to find a jet in a picture.  You, by your own admission, prove what happened to AA77.  It basically disentigrated.
> 
> If the wall had been like the Nuke Silo wall....you wouldn't even see the overwhelming physical evidence of Flight 77 you see at the Pentagon.  And no dipshit, nobody planted it.
> 
> You want a link to the video you just saw?  Fairly self explanatory.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so in other words you have no proof to back up your bullshit claim of a similar test with similar results with a commercial airliner...just as i thought
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I don't think I made THAT claim....I am saying that a 500 MPH wreck of an aircraft into a hard target is not going to leave a lot of aircraft leftover.  I  am saying that a 500 MPH wreck into a hardened bunker will leave even less. Velocity matters.  Imact profiles matter.  Angles matter.  Strength of materials matter.  Terral doesn't matter.
> 
> I am suggesting that you and fecal's views of why there isn't any large wreckage at the Pentagon is easily explained by the video above; a 500mph wreck into a hardened traget isn't going to leave much wreckage and not look like any other wreck.
> 
> Care to explain how a jet pulled up doing 720 feet per second after hitting a lightpole that was less than 100 feet from the building?  *
Click to expand...


and your expertise on crash investigation is what exactly ?


----------



## GWV5903

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning. The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and radio-controlled A-3 TNT-filled Jet to launch a missile attack (like this) at *9:31:39 AM* (see FAA Timeline here) on Column Line (CL) 14 using this flight path, but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the Flyover Plane, NOT at 9:38 AM, but at *9:31:39 AM* when the Pentagon clocks stopped. The radio operator then began making a wide turn to the north that was witnessed by the C-130 pilot and many other people, until making the final attack strike on the Wedge One Wall between CL 9 and CL 15 at 9:36:27 AM just about 5 minutes later to create Terry Cohen's *"Terrible Explosion"* that took place 'after' the *Original 9:31:39 AM attack*.
> 
> Terry Cohen News Video
> 
> The problem for our inside-job bad guys is that the Pentagon Limestone-clad masonry wall required *the inside explosion* from the missile strike, in coordination with the A-3 CL 9-15 massive explosion, to take down the E-Ring roof during the *original 9:31:39 AM attack run*. This attack location was chosen far in advance because of the CL 11 control-joint that would bring down the E-Ring roof very effectively. However, the A-3 Jet was forced over the E-Ring roof at *9:31:39 AM* and also struck the second story concrete slab in the *9:36:27 AM attack*, which means the E-Ring roof fell just one foot (look carefully at the control joint above the fire truck) to become wedged tightly against the northern side of CL-11. Our inside-job bad guys then had a terrible problem, because many explosive charges were needed to eventually bring the E-Ring Roof down at *10:15 AM* about 45 minutes after the original missile attack.
> 
> Pentagon News 5 Video
> 
> This means the inside-job bad guys had to go around fabricating the many different *Official Timelines* (link) that are filled with *contradictions* (ACAAR = Page 200) in order to give their *fake Flight 77 Cover Story* the resemblance of credibility. The inside-job bad guys have been working everyday running their counterintelligence disinformation campaigns to cover their tracks from that time to today.
> 
> Lloyd Englands taxi was struck by Pole #1 during the *9:31:39 AM missile strike*, which is the reason he saw a *single smoke plume* (Barbara Honegger's paper) from the original small CL 13-15 entry hole (picture). While he and his partner were wrestling around with the light pole, then the A-3 Jet created the Big Boom* that knocked him down and almost killed him for the second time in just 5 minutes. :0) Many people think the light pole evidence was staged, because they are BLIND to the 911Truth that we have been looking at *two attacks* (LetsRoll thread) all along. The second *Big Boom* happened 5 minutes later at 9:36:27 AM, while Lloyd and his helper were removing the pole from his windshield. The next series of explosions started at *9:42 AM*, which is event #27 on my Pentagon Timeline here.
> 
> The reason you have so much confusion and contradiction between all these Pentagon witnesses is because some of them saw the *9:31:39 AM A-3 Flyover* and others saw the actual Jet hit the Pentagon at *9:36:27 AM* like these two witnesses:
> 
> Michael Kelly News Video
> 
> Don Wright News Video
> 
> The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the A-3 disappear into the single smoke plume on the *South-of-Citgo Flight Path*, while the 9:36:27 AM witnesses saw the same painted-up Jet crash into the Pentagon wall using the *North-of-Citgo Fight Path* shown here. The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the light poles flying around (witness link), but the 9:36:27 AM people saw no signs of any light poles being hit along the North-of-Citgo Flight Path. That is the reason some so-called Pentagon Investigators think the light pole evidence is all staged. :0) We have small bits of Jet debris (pic), because the A-3 was blown into a kazillion bits at impact. Nobody has ever found one piece of any real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner debris, because this damage and this damage was NOT created by any real 100-Ton Jetliner going any 530 miles per hour. :0) That is the reason no *'time-change' parts* (story) have ever been produced by the inside-job FBI/Bushie Administration bad guys in the first place. The damage pattern (pic) is consistent with *a three attack scenario* from the 9:31:39 AM missile strike, the 9:36:27 AM Jet attack and the subsequent Controlled-Demolition Explosions that eventually brought the E-Ring roof down at 10:15 AM.
> 
> Nobody can show you a picture of a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at the Pentagon (Expert Video), because nothing like that ever happened.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



If you put this much effort into something productive your life could go somewhere, all you have proven is your a desperate fool..........


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> so in other words you have no proof to back up your bullshit claim of a similar test with similar results with a commercial airliner...just as i thought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't think I made THAT claim....I am saying that a 500 MPH wreck of an aircraft into a hard target is not going to leave a lot of aircraft leftover.  I  am saying that a 500 MPH wreck into a hardened bunker will leave even less. Velocity matters.  Imact profiles matter.  Angles matter.  Strength of materials matter.  Terral doesn't matter.
> 
> I am suggesting that you and fecal's views of why there isn't any large wreckage at the Pentagon is easily explained by the video above; a 500mph wreck into a hardened traget isn't going to leave much wreckage and not look like any other wreck.
> 
> Care to explain how a jet pulled up doing 720 feet per second after hitting a lightpole that was less than 100 feet from the building?  *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and your expertise on crash investigation iswhat exactly ?
Click to expand...



*
Comparing the wreckage results of one 500 mph jet airplane crash (the imperfect video above) to the 500 mph wreckage results that took place on 9/11/01 at the Pentagon.  In both cases it was sort of like cheese through the grater.

And a pretty healthy amount of common sense that you seem to be lacking.  For example, I know it would have been impossible to plant those explosives in the buildings in NY and the wreckage at the Pentagon without anybody seeing it.  

I'm not sure why you seem to think that happened (of course, you won't say what you think, will you?  I'm not ashamed of my beliefs like you seem to be.  Otherwise, why not state what you think happened?

*


----------



## candycorn

GWV5903 said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning. The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and radio-controlled A-3 TNT-filled Jet to launch a missile attack (like this) at *9:31:39 AM* (see FAA Timeline here) on Column Line (CL) 14 using this flight path, but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the &#8220;Flyover Plane,&#8221; NOT at 9:38 AM, but at *9:31:39 AM* when the Pentagon clocks stopped. The radio operator then began making a wide turn to the north that was witnessed by the C-130 pilot and many other people, until making the final attack strike on the Wedge One Wall between CL 9 and CL 15 at 9:36:27 AM just about 5 minutes later to create Terry Cohen's *"Terrible Explosion"* that took place 'after' the *Original 9:31:39 AM attack*.
> 
> Terry Cohen News Video
> 
> The problem for our inside-job bad guys is that the Pentagon Limestone-clad masonry wall required *the &#8216;inside&#8217; explosion* from the missile strike, in coordination with the A-3 CL 9-15 massive explosion, to take down the E-Ring roof during the *original 9:31:39 AM attack run*. This attack location was chosen far in advance because of the CL 11 control-joint that would bring down the E-Ring roof very effectively. However, the A-3 Jet was forced over the E-Ring roof at *9:31:39 AM* and also struck the second story concrete slab in the *9:36:27 AM attack*, which means the E-Ring roof fell just one foot (look carefully at the control joint above the fire truck) to become wedged tightly against the northern side of CL-11. Our inside-job bad guys then had a terrible problem, because many explosive charges were needed to eventually bring the E-Ring Roof down at *10:15 AM* about 45 minutes after the original missile attack.
> 
> Pentagon News 5 Video
> 
> This means the inside-job bad guys had to go around fabricating the many different &#8220;*Official Timelines*&#8221; (link) that are filled with *contradictions* (ACAAR = Page 200) in order to give their *fake &#8220;Flight 77&#8221; Cover Story* the resemblance of credibility. The inside-job bad guys have been working everyday running their counterintelligence disinformation campaigns to cover their tracks from that time to today.
> 
> Lloyd England&#8217;s taxi was struck by Pole #1 during the *9:31:39 AM missile strike*, which is the reason he saw a *single smoke plume* (Barbara Honegger's paper) from the original small CL 13-15 entry hole (picture). While he and his partner were wrestling around with the light pole, then the A-3 Jet created the &#8220;Big Boom*&#8221; that knocked him down and almost killed him for the second time in just 5 minutes. :0) Many people think the light pole evidence was staged, because they are BLIND to the 911Truth that we have been looking at *&#8216;two attacks&#8217;* (LetsRoll thread) all along. The second *&#8216;Big Boom&#8217;* happened 5 minutes later at 9:36:27 AM, while Lloyd and his helper were removing the pole from his windshield. The next series of explosions started at *9:42 AM*, which is event #27 on my Pentagon Timeline here.
> 
> The reason you have so much confusion and contradiction between all these Pentagon witnesses is because &#8216;some&#8217; of them saw the *9:31:39 AM A-3 Flyover* and others saw the actual Jet hit the Pentagon at *9:36:27 AM* like these two witnesses:
> 
> Michael Kelly News Video
> 
> Don Wright News Video
> 
> The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the A-3 disappear into the single smoke plume on the *&#8216;South-of-Citgo&#8217; Flight Path*, while the 9:36:27 AM witnesses saw the same painted-up Jet crash into the Pentagon wall using the *&#8220;North-of-Citgo&#8221; Fight Path* shown here. The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the light poles flying around (witness link), but the 9:36:27 AM people saw no signs of any light poles being hit along the North-of-Citgo Flight Path. That is the reason some so-called Pentagon Investigators think the light pole evidence is all staged. :0) We have small bits of Jet debris (pic), because the A-3 was blown into a kazillion bits at impact. Nobody has ever found one piece of any real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner debris, because this damage and this damage was NOT created by any real 100-Ton Jetliner going any 530 miles per hour. :0) That is the reason no *'time-change' parts* (story) have ever been produced by the inside-job FBI/Bushie Administration bad guys in the first place. The damage pattern (pic) is consistent with *a &#8216;three attack&#8217; scenario* from the 9:31:39 AM missile strike, the 9:36:27 AM Jet attack &#8216;and&#8217; the subsequent Controlled-Demolition Explosions that eventually brought the E-Ring roof down at 10:15 AM.
> 
> Nobody can show you a picture of a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at the Pentagon (Expert Video), because nothing like that ever happened.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you put this much effort into something productive your life could go somewhere, all you have proven is your a desperate fool..........
Click to expand...


I had never read the OP.  I had no idea he was so lonely.

Are you endorsing this view?


----------



## eots

I say with certainty the bush/cheney story of 9/11 is a fairy tale a joke a cover-up and an independent investigation with subpoena power is required


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> I say with certainty the bush/cheney story of 9/11 is a fairy tale a joke a cover-up and an independent investigation with subpoena power is required



*
So your whole reason for wanting a new investigation is "just cuz"?  What do you think happened?  Oh, yeah, thats right...if you were to write down what you think happened, you'd sound like a damn fool just like Fecal.  So you avoid doing so.  

And you avoid stating any opinions about any other theory except the 9/11 Commission Report--of which you can't point to one major fact in the text that is inaccurate.

I get the feeling you're a teenaged girl.  "Just cuz" is your reason or at least appears to be.  You sure as shit act like one.

*


----------



## candycorn

GWV5903 said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning. The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and radio-controlled A-3 TNT-filled Jet to launch a missile attack (like this) at *9:31:39 AM* (see FAA Timeline here) on Column Line (CL) 14 using this flight path, but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the &#8220;Flyover Plane,&#8221; NOT at 9:38 AM, but at *9:31:39 AM* when the Pentagon clocks stopped. The radio operator then began making a wide turn to the north that was witnessed by the C-130 pilot and many other people, until making the final attack strike on the Wedge One Wall between CL 9 and CL 15 at 9:36:27 AM just about 5 minutes later to create Terry Cohen's *"Terrible Explosion"* that took place 'after' the *Original 9:31:39 AM attack*.
> 
> Terry Cohen News Video
> 
> The problem for our inside-job bad guys is that the Pentagon Limestone-clad masonry wall required *the &#8216;inside&#8217; explosion* from the missile strike, in coordination with the A-3 CL 9-15 massive explosion, to take down the E-Ring roof during the *original 9:31:39 AM attack run*. This attack location was chosen far in advance because of the CL 11 control-joint that would bring down the E-Ring roof very effectively. However, the A-3 Jet was forced over the E-Ring roof at *9:31:39 AM* and also struck the second story concrete slab in the *9:36:27 AM attack*, which means the E-Ring roof fell just one foot (look carefully at the control joint above the fire truck) to become wedged tightly against the northern side of CL-11. Our inside-job bad guys then had a terrible problem, because many explosive charges were needed to eventually bring the E-Ring Roof down at *10:15 AM* about 45 minutes after the original missile attack.
> 
> Pentagon News 5 Video
> 
> This means the inside-job bad guys had to go around fabricating the many different &#8220;*Official Timelines*&#8221; (link) that are filled with *contradictions* (ACAAR = Page 200) in order to give their *fake &#8220;Flight 77&#8221; Cover Story* the resemblance of credibility. The inside-job bad guys have been working everyday running their counterintelligence disinformation campaigns to cover their tracks from that time to today.
> 
> Lloyd England&#8217;s taxi was struck by Pole #1 during the *9:31:39 AM missile strike*, which is the reason he saw a *single smoke plume* (Barbara Honegger's paper) from the original small CL 13-15 entry hole (picture). While he and his partner were wrestling around with the light pole, then the A-3 Jet created the &#8220;Big Boom*&#8221; that knocked him down and almost killed him for the second time in just 5 minutes. :0) Many people think the light pole evidence was staged, because they are BLIND to the 911Truth that we have been looking at *&#8216;two attacks&#8217;* (LetsRoll thread) all along. The second *&#8216;Big Boom&#8217;* happened 5 minutes later at 9:36:27 AM, while Lloyd and his helper were removing the pole from his windshield. The next series of explosions started at *9:42 AM*, which is event #27 on my Pentagon Timeline here.
> 
> The reason you have so much confusion and contradiction between all these Pentagon witnesses is because &#8216;some&#8217; of them saw the *9:31:39 AM A-3 Flyover* and others saw the actual Jet hit the Pentagon at *9:36:27 AM* like these two witnesses:
> 
> Michael Kelly News Video
> 
> Don Wright News Video
> 
> The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the A-3 disappear into the single smoke plume on the *&#8216;South-of-Citgo&#8217; Flight Path*, while the 9:36:27 AM witnesses saw the same painted-up Jet crash into the Pentagon wall using the *&#8220;North-of-Citgo&#8221; Fight Path* shown here. The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the light poles flying around (witness link), but the 9:36:27 AM people saw no signs of any light poles being hit along the North-of-Citgo Flight Path. That is the reason some so-called Pentagon Investigators think the light pole evidence is all staged. :0) We have small bits of Jet debris (pic), because the A-3 was blown into a kazillion bits at impact. Nobody has ever found one piece of any real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner debris, because this damage and this damage was NOT created by any real 100-Ton Jetliner going any 530 miles per hour. :0) That is the reason no *'time-change' parts* (story) have ever been produced by the inside-job FBI/Bushie Administration bad guys in the first place. The damage pattern (pic) is consistent with *a &#8216;three attack&#8217; scenario* from the 9:31:39 AM missile strike, the 9:36:27 AM Jet attack &#8216;and&#8217; the subsequent Controlled-Demolition Explosions that eventually brought the E-Ring roof down at 10:15 AM.
> 
> Nobody can show you a picture of a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at the Pentagon (Expert Video), because nothing like that ever happened.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you put this much effort into something productive your life could go somewhere, all you have proven is your a desperate fool..........
Click to expand...


----------



## JD_2B

RetiredGySgt said:


> And again you dumb shit, where is the evidence of explosives laid in one of the most heavily guarded buildings in the Country?



And the most secretive, don't forget..  It is, however, no big secret that the particular portion of the pentagon that was hit, however it was hit- was the only portion that had been recently upgraded with fortified walls, was still under construction, and had the fewest people inside. 9/11's aim, conspiracy wise- was to maximize psychological impact, while keeping the death toll at a minimum. That is not the way Al-Quaida would have liked it.. Guess whose government likes to exercise power and control, while minimizing the loss of life? Ours. I am a veteran, and I say this. Saying it does not make one unpatriotic or un-American. Remember, our country's entire governmental and Rights v Responsibility value system stems from the enlightened minds of a small group of fellas who all happened to be guilty of high treason.. IOW, Jefferson would have said the same exact thing, because it is nobler to fight injustice than it is to stand aside and ignore it. 



> Where are the plane, crew and passengers from the flight that according to you must have disappeared? Why did the people on the jet stop talking on cell phones after the strike?
> 
> You are aware a wife of a Cabinent member was on the supposed missing aircraft? And she called her husband when the Hijacking occurred?



Did it ever occur to you that the US has a 50% divorce rate, and maybe this gentleman wanted to end their marriage? A phone call does not prove that she loved this man, either, Gunny.. And why a cabinet member's wife would be on any plane on 9/11, what with all the prior knowledge the gov't had about it- ours among many others- is not some kind of big question mark. It means that this guy's wife was not exactly loved, honored, and cherished on that very fateful day. 

An interesting statistic to bring up here, would be that about a third of women who are murdered die at the hands of an intimate partner, and that percentage is rising, compared with only about 3% of males dying at the hands of an intimate partner, and that percentage is falling. 

http://www.ojp.usdoj.gov/bjs/homicide/intimates.htm

Coincidence or Conspiracy? Really, I do not know how to answer that. I am not, however, going to discount the woman's risk to death by foul play, with her having a husband in the President's cabinet. To me, that just increases her risk.


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I say with certainty the bush/cheney story of 9/11 is a fairy tale a joke a cover-up and an independent investigation with subpoena power is required
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So your whole reason for wanting a new investigation is "just cuz"?  What do you think happened?  Oh, yeah, thats right...if you were to write down what you think happened, you'd sound like a damn fool just like Fecal.  So you avoid doing so.
> 
> And you avoid stating any opinions about any other theory except the 9/11 Commission Report--of which you can't point to one major fact in the text that is inaccurate.
> 
> I get the feeling you're a teenaged girl.  "Just cuz" is your reason or at least appears to be.  You sure as shit act like one.
> 
> *
Click to expand...


the withholding of the evidence by NIST investigators and 9/11 commission members is reason enough to investigate 9/11 independently and with subpoena power


----------



## candycorn

JD_2B said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again you dumb shit, where is the evidence of explosives laid in one of the most heavily guarded buildings in the Country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the most secretive, don't forget..  It is, however, no big secret that the particular portion of the pentagon that was hit, however it was hit- was the only portion that had been recently upgraded with fortified walls, was still under construction, and had the fewest people inside. 9/11's aim, conspiracy wise- was to maximize psychological impact, while keeping the death toll at a minimum. That is not the way Al-Quaida would have liked it.. Guess whose government likes to exercise power and control, while minimizing the loss of life? Ours. I am a veteran, and I say this. Saying it does not make one unpatriotic or un-American. Remember, our country's entire governmental and Rights v Responsibility value system stems from the enlightened minds of a small group of fellas who all happened to be guilty of high treason.. IOW, Jefferson would have said the same exact thing, because it is nobler to fight injustice than it is to stand aside and ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the plane, crew and passengers from the flight that according to you must have disappeared? Why did the people on the jet stop talking on cell phones after the strike?
> 
> You are aware a wife of a Cabinent member was on the supposed missing aircraft? And she called her husband when the Hijacking occurred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Did it ever occur to you that the US has a 50% divorce rate, and maybe this gentleman wanted to end their marriage?* A phone call does not prove that she loved this man, either, Gunny.. And why a cabinet member's wife would be on any plane on 9/11, what with all the prior knowledge the gov't had about it- ours among many others- is not some kind of big question mark. It means that this guy's wife was not exactly loved, honored, and cherished on that very fateful day.
> 
> An interesting statistic to bring up here, would be that about a third of women who are murdered die at the hands of an intimate partner, and that percentage is rising, compared with only about 3% of males dying at the hands of an intimate partner, and that percentage is falling.
> 
> Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Intimate homicide
> 
> Coincidence or Conspiracy? Really, I do not know how to answer that. I am not, however, going to discount the woman's risk to death by foul play, with her having a husband in the President's cabinet. To me, that just increases her risk.
Click to expand...


*I won't have to worry about meeting you in heaven.*


----------



## GWV5903

candycorn said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning. The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and radio-controlled A-3 TNT-filled Jet to launch a missile attack (like this) at *9:31:39 AM* (see FAA Timeline here) on Column Line (CL) 14 using this flight path, but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the Flyover Plane, NOT at 9:38 AM, but at *9:31:39 AM* when the Pentagon clocks stopped. The radio operator then began making a wide turn to the north that was witnessed by the C-130 pilot and many other people, until making the final attack strike on the Wedge One Wall between CL 9 and CL 15 at 9:36:27 AM just about 5 minutes later to create Terry Cohen's *"Terrible Explosion"* that took place 'after' the *Original 9:31:39 AM attack*.
> 
> Terry Cohen News Video
> 
> The problem for our inside-job bad guys is that the Pentagon Limestone-clad masonry wall required *the inside explosion* from the missile strike, in coordination with the A-3 CL 9-15 massive explosion, to take down the E-Ring roof during the *original 9:31:39 AM attack run*. This attack location was chosen far in advance because of the CL 11 control-joint that would bring down the E-Ring roof very effectively. However, the A-3 Jet was forced over the E-Ring roof at *9:31:39 AM* and also struck the second story concrete slab in the *9:36:27 AM attack*, which means the E-Ring roof fell just one foot (look carefully at the control joint above the fire truck) to become wedged tightly against the northern side of CL-11. Our inside-job bad guys then had a terrible problem, because many explosive charges were needed to eventually bring the E-Ring Roof down at *10:15 AM* about 45 minutes after the original missile attack.
> 
> Pentagon News 5 Video
> 
> This means the inside-job bad guys had to go around fabricating the many different *Official Timelines* (link) that are filled with *contradictions* (ACAAR = Page 200) in order to give their *fake Flight 77 Cover Story* the resemblance of credibility. The inside-job bad guys have been working everyday running their counterintelligence disinformation campaigns to cover their tracks from that time to today.
> 
> Lloyd Englands taxi was struck by Pole #1 during the *9:31:39 AM missile strike*, which is the reason he saw a *single smoke plume* (Barbara Honegger's paper) from the original small CL 13-15 entry hole (picture). While he and his partner were wrestling around with the light pole, then the A-3 Jet created the Big Boom* that knocked him down and almost killed him for the second time in just 5 minutes. :0) Many people think the light pole evidence was staged, because they are BLIND to the 911Truth that we have been looking at *two attacks* (LetsRoll thread) all along. The second *Big Boom* happened 5 minutes later at 9:36:27 AM, while Lloyd and his helper were removing the pole from his windshield. The next series of explosions started at *9:42 AM*, which is event #27 on my Pentagon Timeline here.
> 
> The reason you have so much confusion and contradiction between all these Pentagon witnesses is because some of them saw the *9:31:39 AM A-3 Flyover* and others saw the actual Jet hit the Pentagon at *9:36:27 AM* like these two witnesses:
> 
> Michael Kelly News Video
> 
> Don Wright News Video
> 
> The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the A-3 disappear into the single smoke plume on the *South-of-Citgo Flight Path*, while the 9:36:27 AM witnesses saw the same painted-up Jet crash into the Pentagon wall using the *North-of-Citgo Fight Path* shown here. The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the light poles flying around (witness link), but the 9:36:27 AM people saw no signs of any light poles being hit along the North-of-Citgo Flight Path. That is the reason some so-called Pentagon Investigators think the light pole evidence is all staged. :0) We have small bits of Jet debris (pic), because the A-3 was blown into a kazillion bits at impact. Nobody has ever found one piece of any real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner debris, because this damage and this damage was NOT created by any real 100-Ton Jetliner going any 530 miles per hour. :0) That is the reason no *'time-change' parts* (story) have ever been produced by the inside-job FBI/Bushie Administration bad guys in the first place. The damage pattern (pic) is consistent with *a three attack scenario* from the 9:31:39 AM missile strike, the 9:36:27 AM Jet attack and the subsequent Controlled-Demolition Explosions that eventually brought the E-Ring roof down at 10:15 AM.
> 
> Nobody can show you a picture of a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at the Pentagon (Expert Video), because nothing like that ever happened.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you put this much effort into something productive your life could go somewhere, all you have proven is your a desperate fool..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had never read the OP.  I had no idea he was so lonely.
> 
> Are you endorsing this view?
Click to expand...


Are you serious? Hell no, this is the type we need to be worried about, look at how much effort he puts into this.......not to mention his thought process is so one dimensional, the first clue is how could you keep this many people silent this long???? Again, I wonder if souls like this are really in padded rooms somewhere and the guard gives them access for special favors......


----------



## eots

GWV5903 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you put this much effort into something productive your life could go somewhere, all you have proven is your a desperate fool..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had never read the OP.  I had no idea he was so lonely.
> 
> Are you endorsing this view?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Hell no, this is the type we need to be worried about, look at how much effort he puts into this.......not to mention his thought process is so one dimensional, the first clue is how could you keep this many people silent this long???? Again, I wonder if souls like this are really in padded rooms somewhere and the guard gives them access for special favors......
Click to expand...


awe yes the ol secretes cant be kept fallacy..a sure sign of the uniformed and media controlled..hey wise guy...did they find bin laden yet ? or his _secrete hideaway_ how come no one has ratted him out or sold him out ?

and projecting _your _..gay prison fantasy's.. into the conversation doesn't help your case any


----------



## GWV5903

eots said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had never read the OP.  I had no idea he was so lonely.
> 
> Are you endorsing this view?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Hell no, this is the type we need to be worried about, look at how much effort he puts into this.......not to mention his thought process is so one dimensional, the first clue is how could you keep this many people silent this long???? Again, I wonder if souls like this are really in padded rooms somewhere and the guard gives them access for special favors......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> awe yes the ol secretes cant be kept fallacy..a sure sign of the uniformed and media controlled..hey wise guy...did they find bin laden yet ? or his _secrete hideaway_ how come no one has ratted him out or sold him out ?
> 
> and projecting _your _..gay prison fantasy's.. into the conversation doesn't help your case any
Click to expand...


First you need to learn how to spell......Prison?? More like psycho ward, but it sounds like you got that gay prison thing down pat......


----------



## JD_2B

candycorn said:


> JD_2B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again you dumb shit, where is the evidence of explosives laid in one of the most heavily guarded buildings in the Country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the most secretive, don't forget..  It is, however, no big secret that the particular portion of the pentagon that was hit, however it was hit- was the only portion that had been recently upgraded with fortified walls, was still under construction, and had the fewest people inside. 9/11's aim, conspiracy wise- was to maximize psychological impact, while keeping the death toll at a minimum. That is not the way Al-Quaida would have liked it.. Guess whose government likes to exercise power and control, while minimizing the loss of life? Ours. I am a veteran, and I say this. Saying it does not make one unpatriotic or un-American. Remember, our country's entire governmental and Rights v Responsibility value system stems from the enlightened minds of a small group of fellas who all happened to be guilty of high treason.. IOW, Jefferson would have said the same exact thing, because it is nobler to fight injustice than it is to stand aside and ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the plane, crew and passengers from the flight that according to you must have disappeared? Why did the people on the jet stop talking on cell phones after the strike?
> 
> You are aware a wife of a Cabinent member was on the supposed missing aircraft? And she called her husband when the Hijacking occurred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Did it ever occur to you that the US has a 50% divorce rate, and maybe this gentleman wanted to end their marriage?* A phone call does not prove that she loved this man, either, Gunny.. And why a cabinet member's wife would be on any plane on 9/11, what with all the prior knowledge the gov't had about it- ours among many others- is not some kind of big question mark. It means that this guy's wife was not exactly loved, honored, and cherished on that very fateful day.
> 
> An interesting statistic to bring up here, would be that about a third of women who are murdered die at the hands of an intimate partner, and that percentage is rising, compared with only about 3% of males dying at the hands of an intimate partner, and that percentage is falling.
> 
> Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Intimate homicide
> 
> Coincidence or Conspiracy? Really, I do not know how to answer that. I am not, however, going to discount the woman's risk to death by foul play, with her having a husband in the President's cabinet. To me, that just increases her risk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I won't have to worry about meeting you in heaven.*
Click to expand...


Way to debunk everything I just said.. NOT!!!! But you sure used a whole lot of space just to troll..  CONGRATULATIONS!! 

Why do I feel like I am talking a preschooler out of using her biting teeth on the other toddlers??? 

Responses that fill the gaps where intellect traditionally resides with a tantrum-like use of words, lack any standing whatsoever on the issue at hand..


----------



## DiveCon

JD_2B said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD_2B said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the most secretive, don't forget..  It is, however, no big secret that the particular portion of the pentagon that was hit, however it was hit- was the only portion that had been recently upgraded with fortified walls, was still under construction, and had the fewest people inside. 9/11's aim, conspiracy wise- was to maximize psychological impact, while keeping the death toll at a minimum. That is not the way Al-Quaida would have liked it.. Guess whose government likes to exercise power and control, while minimizing the loss of life? Ours. I am a veteran, and I say this. Saying it does not make one unpatriotic or un-American. Remember, our country's entire governmental and Rights v Responsibility value system stems from the enlightened minds of a small group of fellas who all happened to be guilty of high treason.. IOW, Jefferson would have said the same exact thing, because it is nobler to fight injustice than it is to stand aside and ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Did it ever occur to you that the US has a 50% divorce rate, and maybe this gentleman wanted to end their marriage?* A phone call does not prove that she loved this man, either, Gunny.. And why a cabinet member's wife would be on any plane on 9/11, what with all the prior knowledge the gov't had about it- ours among many others- is not some kind of big question mark. It means that this guy's wife was not exactly loved, honored, and cherished on that very fateful day.
> 
> An interesting statistic to bring up here, would be that about a third of women who are murdered die at the hands of an intimate partner, and that percentage is rising, compared with only about 3% of males dying at the hands of an intimate partner, and that percentage is falling.
> 
> Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Intimate homicide
> 
> Coincidence or Conspiracy? Really, I do not know how to answer that. I am not, however, going to discount the woman's risk to death by foul play, with her having a husband in the President's cabinet. To me, that just increases her risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I won't have to worry about meeting you in heaven.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to debunk everything I just said.. NOT!!!! But you sure used a whole lot of space just to troll..  CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> Why do I feel like I am talking a preschooler out of using her biting teeth on the other toddlers???
> 
> Responses that fill the gaps where intellect traditionally resides with a tantrum-like use of words, lack any standing whatsoever on the issue at hand..
Click to expand...

if you REALLY believe that Olsen wanted his wife to die, then you are one very disgusting person


----------



## candycorn

JD_2B said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD_2B said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the most secretive, don't forget..  It is, however, no big secret that the particular portion of the pentagon that was hit, however it was hit- was the only portion that had been recently upgraded with fortified walls, was still under construction, and had the fewest people inside. 9/11's aim, conspiracy wise- was to maximize psychological impact, while keeping the death toll at a minimum. That is not the way Al-Quaida would have liked it.. Guess whose government likes to exercise power and control, while minimizing the loss of life? Ours. I am a veteran, and I say this. Saying it does not make one unpatriotic or un-American. Remember, our country's entire governmental and Rights v Responsibility value system stems from the enlightened minds of a small group of fellas who all happened to be guilty of high treason.. IOW, Jefferson would have said the same exact thing, because it is nobler to fight injustice than it is to stand aside and ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Did it ever occur to you that the US has a 50% divorce rate, and maybe this gentleman wanted to end their marriage?* A phone call does not prove that she loved this man, either, Gunny.. And why a cabinet member's wife would be on any plane on 9/11, what with all the prior knowledge the gov't had about it- ours among many others- is not some kind of big question mark. It means that this guy's wife was not exactly loved, honored, and cherished on that very fateful day.
> 
> An interesting statistic to bring up here, would be that about a third of women who are murdered die at the hands of an intimate partner, and that percentage is rising, compared with only about 3% of males dying at the hands of an intimate partner, and that percentage is falling.
> 
> Bureau of Justice Statistics Homicide trends in the U.S.: Intimate homicide
> 
> Coincidence or Conspiracy? Really, I do not know how to answer that. I am not, however, going to discount the woman's risk to death by foul play, with her having a husband in the President's cabinet. To me, that just increases her risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I won't have to worry about meeting you in heaven.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Way to debunk everything I just said.. NOT!!!! But you sure used a whole lot of space just to troll..  CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> Why do I feel like I am talking a preschooler out of using her biting teeth on the other toddlers???
> 
> Responses that fill the gaps where intellect traditionally resides with a tantrum-like use of words, lack any standing whatsoever on the issue at hand..
Click to expand...


*It was a ten word response.  All of it true.  More than I can say for your disgusting use of the first amendment.  When your final day comes, you should direct that you wear light clothing if you get my drift.  

You personify the reason everybody hates your "movement".
*


----------



## JD_2B

DiveCon said:


> JD_2B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I won't have to worry about meeting you in heaven.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to debunk everything I just said.. NOT!!!! But you sure used a whole lot of space just to troll..  CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> Why do I feel like I am talking a preschooler out of using her biting teeth on the other toddlers???
> 
> Responses that fill the gaps where intellect traditionally resides with a tantrum-like use of words, lack any standing whatsoever on the issue at hand..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you REALLY believe that Olsen wanted his wife to die, then you are one very disgusting person
Click to expand...


Why is it so hard to believe that just because someone is a member of the cabinet, that they might actually try to kill their wife? 

Its not disgusting- it is a theoretical possibility that I am entertaining for discussion purposes. Disgusting would be just ignoring this as a possibility, and letting a high ranking murderer go free.

It wouldn't take many people to even pull off a stunt like this, anyways..  And again- why would this guy's wife be on a plane that day in the first place? Cabinet members have access to highly classified information, including the reports that were made to the US prior to 9/11 that all this was going down..  Why not protect the little lady?

I agree, the thought of it is disgusting.. as disgusting as it is that thousands and thousands of people have died as a result of these murderers..


----------



## Terral

Hi GWV:



GWV5903 said:


> Are you serious? Hell no, this is the type we need to be worried about, look at how much effort he puts into this.......not to mention his thought process is so one dimensional, the first clue is how could you keep this many people silent this long????



Go back to the *Opening Post* (Click Here) and *"QUOTE ANYTHING >>"* and offer your rebuttal using whatever GWV calls 'credible evidence.' GWV would rather attack 'my person' rather than address the substance of *'my work,'* because he has NO CASE for what happened at the Pentagon on 9/11.  



GWV5903 said:


> Again, I wonder if souls like this are really in padded rooms somewhere and the guard gives them access for special favors......



Sticks and stones. What has GWV confused proven by the evidence in this Pentagon debate? NOTHING. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]Sticks And Stones Meathead . . . :0)[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn

JD_2B said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD_2B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to debunk everything I just said.. NOT!!!! But you sure used a whole lot of space just to troll..  CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> Why do I feel like I am talking a preschooler out of using her biting teeth on the other toddlers???
> 
> Responses that fill the gaps where intellect traditionally resides with a tantrum-like use of words, lack any standing whatsoever on the issue at hand..
> 
> 
> 
> if you REALLY believe that Olsen wanted his wife to die, then you are one very disgusting person
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it so hard to believe that just because someone is a member of the cabinet, that they might actually try to kill their wife?
> 
> Its not disgusting- it is a theoretical possibility that I am entertaining for discussion purposes. Disgusting would be just ignoring this as a possibility, and letting a high ranking murderer go free.
> 
> It wouldn't take many people to even pull off a stunt like this, anyways..  And again- why would this guy's wife be on a plane that day in the first place? Cabinet members have access to highly classified information, including the reports that were made to the US prior to 9/11 that all this was going down..  Why not protect the little lady?
> 
> I agree, the thought of it is disgusting.. as disgusting as it is that thousands and thousands of people have died as a result of these murderers..
Click to expand...


*I think you are very sick.
I think you need help.

I think your case would put any psychiatrist on the map; big time if they were able to cure your sickness. 

I do not wish to waste any more time dealing with someone like you.  Please go away; quickly.*


----------



## Gamolon

Terral said:


> Hi GWV:
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Hell no, this is the type we need to be worried about, look at how much effort he puts into this.......not to mention his thought process is so one dimensional, the first clue is how could you keep this many people silent this long????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to the Opening Post and "QUOTE ANYTHING >>" and offer your rebuttal using whatever GWV calls 'credible evidence.' GWV would rather attack 'my person' rather than address the substance of 'my work,' because he has NO CASE for what happened at the Pentagon on 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I wonder if souls like this are really in padded rooms somewhere and the guard gives them access for special favors......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sticks and stones. What has GWV confused proven by the evidence in this Pentagon debate? NOTHING.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


You're still here? I thought you were going to be picked up? What happened?


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> The usual bullshit



Aren't you supposed to be locked up somewhere?


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> The usual bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be locked up somewhere?
Click to expand...


The above 'bs' is NOT a quote from me. If Candy cannot write on 'the Topic' then please act out on your own silly Topic.

TY,

Terral


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> The usual bullshit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be locked up somewhere?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above 'bs' is NOT a quote from me. If Candy cannot write on 'the Topic' then please act out on your own silly Topic.
> 
> TY,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I doubt anybody would think you'd just write "the usual bullshit".  It would be funny, clever, and summarize your 350MB responses to a yes or no question.  

I don't doubt that at the end of reading your nonsense, the one or two people who put themselves through your hourly crap-o-rama think to themselves, "that was the same shit he posted every day for the past 8 years).  

So they have internet access in Hotel FEMA?  LOL


----------



## Mr. Jones

eots said:
			
		

> awe yes the ol secretes cant be kept fallacy..a sure sign of the uniformed and media controlled..hey wise guy...did they find bin laden yet ? or his _secrete hideaway_ how come no one has ratted him out or sold him out ?


 The missing Trillions the defense secretary spoke about on 9-10 01 could buy a lot of silence and complicity.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Mr. Jones said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awe yes the ol secretes cant be kept fallacy..a sure sign of the uniformed and media controlled..hey wise guy...did they find bin laden yet ? or his _secrete hideaway_ how come no one has ratted him out or sold him out ?
> 
> 
> 
> The missing Trillions the defense secretary spoke about on 9-10 01 could buy a lot of silence and complicity.
Click to expand...


You SEEM to be very wise.


----------



## Terral

Hi Joe, Mr. Jones, Eots:



Joe_Penalty said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awe yes the ol secretes cant be kept fallacy..a sure sign of the uniformed and media controlled..hey wise guy...did they find bin laden yet ? or his _secrete hideaway_ how come no one has ratted him out or sold him out ?
> 
> 
> 
> The missing Trillions the defense secretary spoke about on 9-10 01 could buy a lot of silence and complicity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You SEEM to be very wise.
Click to expand...


The 'missing' 2.3 Trillion (with a T) dollars? No. The rogue element working inside our U.S. Department of Defense 'stole' more than 3 Trillion Dollars on 9/11 'and' that buys a LOT of DoD Counterintelligence Disinformation from fake 911Truth Fronts like Loose Change, Pilots For Truth, Let's Roll, so on and so forth (explained here) . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Terral said:


> Hi Joe, Mr. Jones, Eots:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> The missing Trillions the defense secretary spoke about on 9-10 01 could buy a lot of silence and complicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You SEEM to be very wise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 'missing' 2.3 Trillion (with a T) dollars? No. The rogue element working inside our U.S. Department of Defense 'stole' more than 3 Trillion Dollars on 9/11 'and' that buys a LOT of DoD Counterintelligence Disinformation from fake 911Truth Fronts like Loose Change, Pilots For Truth, Let's Roll, so on and so forth (explained here) . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Three billion dollars is a large amount of money.  It is possible that many people may not realize exactly how much money that is.  Especially when it is one thousand times more than that.  There is enough to give EVERY individual in the country ten thousand dollars, Men, Women, and children.


----------



## Terral

Hi Joe:



Joe_Penalty said:


> Three billion dollars is a large amount of money.  It is possible that many people may not realize exactly how much money that is.  Especially when it is one thousand times more than that.  There is enough to give EVERY individual in the country a thousand dollars, Men, Women, and children.



What most Americans do not realize is that the Pentagon was attacked at exactly 9:31:39 AM and NOT at 9:38 AM; which means the Govt has yet to explain what happened during the first seven minutes. See my *"9:31"* Post here and my *"Pentagon Timeline"* (here). Secondly, most Americans fail to realize that the Pentagon was attacked 'two times' and not just once. 







The first attack (upper pic) took place at 9:31:39 AM, while the second attack took place at exactly 9:36:27 AM just 4 minutes and 48 seconds later. Next: The 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike included the use of 'three' bomblets that detonated in timed sequence along the Column Line 14 Death Corridor shown here:






The Missile Payload and Bomblet #1 murdered the *bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts* (story) responsible for tracking down the missing/stolen 2.3 Trillion Dollars. Bomblet #2 murdered the Navy Commanders gathered to launch Navy Jets from ships into the WTC Theater, *which never happened* (story). The third bomblet broke through the Wedge One/Wedge Two Cross Wall and detonated against the rear C-ring wall to murder everyone in the Defense Intelligence Office, so nobody would be around to blow the cover on this definite Inside-Job Attack. The Inside-Job Murderers continued sitting in the White House for eight long years 'and' the USA 'is' worthy of being utterly destroyed from the face of the earth for being *so damned STUPID* (my Topic).

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist

Bill Clinton can't keep an affair between himself and an intern a secret but the gubamint *can* keep a massive conspiracy with thousands of people in many different countries a secret. Right.

Oh and Terral, did you see my thread about the US Army killing it's own soldiers with the Swine Flu vaccine? I would really like you to look at and comment, seriously.


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three billion dollars is a large amount of money.  It is possible that many people may not realize exactly how much money that is.  Especially when it is one thousand times more than that.  There is enough to give EVERY individual in the country a thousand dollars, Men, Women, and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What most Americans do not realize is that the Pentagon was attacked at exactly 9:31:39 AM and NOT at 9:38 AM; which means the Govt has yet to explain what happened during the first seven minutes. See my *"9:31"* Post here and my *"Pentagon Timeline"* (here). Secondly, most Americans fail to realize that the Pentagon was attacked 'two times' and not just once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first attack (upper pic) took place at 9:31:39 AM, while the second attack took place at exactly 9:36:27 AM just 4 minutes and 48 seconds later. Next: The 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike included the use of 'three' bomblets that detonated in timed sequence along the Column Line 14 Death Corridor shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Missile Payload and Bomblet #1 murdered the *bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts* (story) responsible for tracking down the missing/stolen 2.3 Trillion Dollars. Bomblet #2 murdered the Navy Commanders gathered to launch Navy Jets from ships into the WTC Theater, *which never happened* (story). The third bomblet broke through the Wedge One/Wedge Two Cross Wall and detonated against the rear C-ring wall to murder everyone in the Defense Intelligence Office, so nobody would be around to blow the cover on this definite Inside-Job Attack. The Inside-Job Murderers continued sitting in the White House for eight long years 'and' the USA 'is' worthy of being utterly destroyed from the face of the earth for being *so damned STUPID* (my Topic).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Terral said:


> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three billion dollars is a large amount of money.  It is possible that many people may not realize exactly how much money that is.  Especially when it is one thousand times more than that.  There is enough to give EVERY individual in the country a thousand dollars, Men, Women, and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What most Americans do not realize is that the Pentagon was attacked at exactly 9:31:39 AM and NOT at 9:38 AM; which means the Govt has yet to explain what happened during the first seven minutes. See my *"9:31"* Post here and my *"Pentagon Timeline"* (here). Secondly, most Americans fail to realize that the Pentagon was attacked 'two times' and not just once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first attack (upper pic) took place at 9:31:39 AM, while the second attack took place at exactly 9:36:27 AM just 4 minutes and 48 seconds later. Next: The 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike included the use of 'three' bomblets that detonated in timed sequence along the Column Line 14 Death Corridor shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Missile Payload and Bomblet #1 murdered the *bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts* (story) responsible for tracking down the missing/stolen 2.3 Trillion Dollars. Bomblet #2 murdered the Navy Commanders gathered to launch Navy Jets from ships into the WTC Theater, *which never happened* (story). The third bomblet broke through the Wedge One/Wedge Two Cross Wall and detonated against the rear C-ring wall to murder everyone in the Defense Intelligence Office, so nobody would be around to blow the cover on this definite Inside-Job Attack. The Inside-Job Murderers continued sitting in the White House for eight long years 'and' the USA 'is' worthy of being utterly destroyed from the face of the earth for being *so damned STUPID* (my Topic).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I am convinced that something is fishy about the official story.  But I do not yet know EXACTLY what happened.  Though, I do have questions (for the officials).

By fishy I mean, many of the premises presented by officials are invalid.


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three billion dollars is a large amount of money.  It is possible that many people may not realize exactly how much money that is.  Especially when it is one thousand times more than that.  There is enough to give EVERY individual in the country a thousand dollars, Men, Women, and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What most Americans do not realize is that the Pentagon was attacked at exactly 9:31:39 AM and NOT at 9:38 AM; which means the Govt has yet to explain what happened during the first seven minutes. See my *"9:31"* Post here and my *"Pentagon Timeline"* (here). Secondly, most Americans fail to realize that the Pentagon was attacked 'two times' and not just once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first attack (upper pic) took place at 9:31:39 AM, while the second attack took place at exactly 9:36:27 AM just 4 minutes and 48 seconds later. Next: The 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike included the use of 'three' bomblets that detonated in timed sequence along the Column Line 14 Death Corridor shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Missile Payload and Bomblet #1 murdered the *bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts* (story) responsible for tracking down the missing/stolen 2.3 Trillion Dollars. Bomblet #2 murdered the Navy Commanders gathered to launch Navy Jets from ships into the WTC Theater, *which never happened* (story). The third bomblet broke through the Wedge One/Wedge Two Cross Wall and detonated against the rear C-ring wall to murder everyone in the Defense Intelligence Office, so nobody would be around to blow the cover on this definite Inside-Job Attack. The Inside-Job Murderers continued sitting in the White House for eight long years 'and' the USA 'is' worthy of being utterly destroyed from the face of the earth for being *so damned STUPID* (my Topic).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am convinced that something is fishy about the official story.  But I do not yet know EXACTLY what happened.  Though, I do have questions (for the officials).
> 
> By fishy I mean, many of the premises presented by officials are invalid.
Click to expand...

terral's game is he throws a ton of shit on the wall, making it impossibe to address any one point and get specific
when you ask him a specific question, he throws the same shit on the wall again


----------



## candycorn

Joe_Penalty said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three billion dollars is a large amount of money.  It is possible that many people may not realize exactly how much money that is.  Especially when it is one thousand times more than that.  There is enough to give EVERY individual in the country a thousand dollars, Men, Women, and children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What most Americans do not realize is that the Pentagon was attacked at exactly 9:31:39 AM and NOT at 9:38 AM; which means the Govt has yet to explain what happened during the first seven minutes. See my *"9:31"* Post here and my *"Pentagon Timeline"* (here). Secondly, most Americans fail to realize that the Pentagon was attacked 'two times' and not just once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first attack (upper pic) took place at 9:31:39 AM, while the second attack took place at exactly 9:36:27 AM just 4 minutes and 48 seconds later. Next: The 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike included the use of 'three' bomblets that detonated in timed sequence along the Column Line 14 Death Corridor shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Missile Payload and Bomblet #1 murdered the *bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts* (story) responsible for tracking down the missing/stolen 2.3 Trillion Dollars. Bomblet #2 murdered the Navy Commanders gathered to launch Navy Jets from ships into the WTC Theater, *which never happened* (story). The third bomblet broke through the Wedge One/Wedge Two Cross Wall and detonated against the rear C-ring wall to murder everyone in the Defense Intelligence Office, so nobody would be around to blow the cover on this definite Inside-Job Attack. The Inside-Job Murderers continued sitting in the White House for eight long years 'and' the USA 'is' worthy of being utterly destroyed from the face of the earth for being *so damned STUPID* (my Topic).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am convinced that something is fishy about the official story.  But I do not yet know EXACTLY what happened.  Though, I do have questions (for the officials).
> 
> By fishy I mean, many of the premises presented by officials are invalid.
Click to expand...


I don't see anything fishy about the 9/11 Commission Report.  Fecal and Eots prove every day, in my view, that there are no alternative stories since, for all of their bluster, they won't present one that makes a lick of sense.  A bow shockwave...rrrrriiiiiigggggghhhhhtttt!


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> What most Americans do not realize is that the Pentagon was attacked at exactly 9:31:39 AM and NOT at 9:38 AM; which means the Govt has yet to explain what happened during the first seven minutes. See my *"9:31"* Post here and my *"Pentagon Timeline"* (here). Secondly, most Americans fail to realize that the Pentagon was attacked 'two times' and not just once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first attack (upper pic) took place at 9:31:39 AM, while the second attack took place at exactly 9:36:27 AM just 4 minutes and 48 seconds later. Next: The 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike included the use of 'three' bomblets that detonated in timed sequence along the Column Line 14 Death Corridor shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Missile Payload and Bomblet #1 murdered the *bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts* (story) responsible for tracking down the missing/stolen 2.3 Trillion Dollars. Bomblet #2 murdered the Navy Commanders gathered to launch Navy Jets from ships into the WTC Theater, *which never happened* (story). The third bomblet broke through the Wedge One/Wedge Two Cross Wall and detonated against the rear C-ring wall to murder everyone in the Defense Intelligence Office, so nobody would be around to blow the cover on this definite Inside-Job Attack. The Inside-Job Murderers continued sitting in the White House for eight long years 'and' the USA 'is' worthy of being utterly destroyed from the face of the earth for being *so damned STUPID* (my Topic).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am convinced that something is fishy about the official story.  But I do not yet know EXACTLY what happened.  Though, I do have questions (for the officials).
> 
> By fishy I mean, many of the premises presented by officials are invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see anything fishy about the 9/11 Commission Report.  Fecal and Eots prove every day, in my view, that there are no alternative stories since, for all of their bluster, they won't present one that makes a lick of sense.  A bow shockwave...rrrrriiiiiigggggghhhhhtttt!
Click to expand...


given the opinions of the participants in the 9/11 commission report about the 9/11 commission report..this is a ridiculous statement


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am convinced that something is fishy about the official story.  But I do not yet know EXACTLY what happened.  Though, I do have questions (for the officials).
> 
> By fishy I mean, many of the premises presented by officials are invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything fishy about the 9/11 Commission Report.  Fecal and Eots prove every day, in my view, that there are no alternative stories since, for all of their bluster, they won't present one that makes a lick of sense.  A bow shockwave...rrrrriiiiiigggggghhhhhtttt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> given the opinions of the participants in the 9/11 commission report about the 9/11 commission report..this is a ridiculous statement
Click to expand...


Well, I preferred a non-whackjob commission.  Thats what I got.  Not a sheet of aluminum foil on anybody's head so I guess you felt like an outsider.

It was bi-partisan and they wrote a bulletproof report in my view on the major points.

If you don't like it, first; fuck you but secondly, you can provide us with a story to counter it...can't you shirley?  Thats what I thought.

*CHECK MATE BITCH*​


----------



## eots

you are a scream cornhole   check mate ...lol...you are indeed the black knight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhRUe-gz690]YouTube - Black Knight[/ame]


----------



## Joe_Penalty

candycorn said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> What most Americans do not realize is that the Pentagon was attacked at exactly 9:31:39 AM and NOT at 9:38 AM; which means the Govt has yet to explain what happened during the first seven minutes. See my *"9:31"* Post here and my *"Pentagon Timeline"* (here). Secondly, most Americans fail to realize that the Pentagon was attacked 'two times' and not just once.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first attack (upper pic) took place at 9:31:39 AM, while the second attack took place at exactly 9:36:27 AM just 4 minutes and 48 seconds later. Next: The 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike included the use of 'three' bomblets that detonated in timed sequence along the Column Line 14 Death Corridor shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Missile Payload and Bomblet #1 murdered the *bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts* (story) responsible for tracking down the missing/stolen 2.3 Trillion Dollars. Bomblet #2 murdered the Navy Commanders gathered to launch Navy Jets from ships into the WTC Theater, *which never happened* (story). The third bomblet broke through the Wedge One/Wedge Two Cross Wall and detonated against the rear C-ring wall to murder everyone in the Defense Intelligence Office, so nobody would be around to blow the cover on this definite Inside-Job Attack. The Inside-Job Murderers continued sitting in the White House for eight long years 'and' the USA 'is' worthy of being utterly destroyed from the face of the earth for being *so damned STUPID* (my Topic).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am convinced that something is fishy about the official story.  But I do not yet know EXACTLY what happened.  Though, I do have questions (for the officials).
> 
> By fishy I mean, many of the premises presented by officials are invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see anything fishy about the 9/11 Commission Report.  Fecal and Eots prove every day, in my view, that there are no alternative stories since, for all of their bluster, they won't present one that makes a lick of sense.  A bow shockwave...rrrrriiiiiigggggghhhhhtttt!
Click to expand...


Why was all but one video showing an impact on the Pentagon confiscated by the Federal Bureau of Investigation?


----------



## eots

Joe_Penalty said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am convinced that something is fishy about the official story.  But I do not yet know EXACTLY what happened.  Though, I do have questions (for the officials).
> 
> By fishy I mean, many of the premises presented by officials are invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything fishy about the 9/11 Commission Report.  Fecal and Eots prove every day, in my view, that there are no alternative stories since, for all of their bluster, they won't present one that makes a lick of sense.  A bow shockwave...rrrrriiiiiigggggghhhhhtttt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was all but one video showing an impact on the Pentagon confiscated by the Federal Bureau of Investigation?
Click to expand...


*here.. I wll take this one debunkers.*



because you are a idiot,,moron !..thats why !

ha check mate bitch..I win I WIN..I always win


----------



## Joe_Penalty

eots said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything fishy about the 9/11 Commission Report.  Fecal and Eots prove every day, in my view, that there are no alternative stories since, for all of their bluster, they won't present one that makes a lick of sense.  A bow shockwave...rrrrriiiiiigggggghhhhhtttt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was all but one video showing an impact on the Pentagon confiscated by the Federal Bureau of Investigation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *here.. I wll take this one debunkers.*
> 
> 
> 
> because you are a idiot,,moron !..thats why !
> 
> ha check mate bitch..I win I WIN..I always win
Click to expand...


???


----------



## eots

Joe_Penalty said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why was all but one video showing an impact on the Pentagon confiscated by the Federal Bureau of Investigation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *here.. I wll take this one debunkers.*
> 
> 
> 
> because you are a idiot,,moron !..thats why !
> 
> ha check mate bitch..I win I WIN..I always win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ???
Click to expand...


I just thought I would try my hand at debunking..how did I do ?..do you feel ..._DEBUNKED_


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Oh, I get it.

That was genuinely funny.


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am convinced that something is fishy about the official story.  But I do not yet know EXACTLY what happened.  Though, I do have questions (for the officials).
> 
> By fishy I mean, many of the premises presented by officials are invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything fishy about the 9/11 Commission Report.  Fecal and Eots prove every day, in my view, that there are no alternative stories since, for all of their bluster, they won't present one that makes a lick of sense.  A bow shockwave...rrrrriiiiiigggggghhhhhtttt!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why was all but one video showing an impact on the Pentagon confiscated by the Federal Bureau of Investigation?
Click to expand...

no one on here knows why
but i can guess its because they dont show anything more than what we've already seen
if that much
troofers are expecting a security camera that only takes snapshots every quarter second to capture a plane moving in excess of 400 mph
not gonna happen


----------



## eots

> Joe_Penalty;
> 
> Why was all but one video showing an impact on the Pentagon confiscated by the Federal Bureau of Investigation





> no one on here knows why



AND YOU ARE JUST FINE WITH THAT ?



> but i can guess its because they dont show anything more than what we've already seen
> if that much



but that does not make sense..they are classified ..court cases for there release has been blocked and denied..why all this effort for nothing



> troofers are expecting a security camera that only takes snapshots every quarter second to capture a plane moving in excess of 400 mph
> not gonna happen



ridiculous to think the pentagon does not have an array of high tech camera systems


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> you are a scream cornhole   check mate ...lol...you are indeed the black knight
> 
> YouTube - Black Knight



*Just saying...if you don't think the 9/11 Commission Report accurately depicts what happened that day (the best that anybody could), please provide us with your own account.  What are you so fucking afraid of?  

Isn't it your ilk that always accuse others of being afraid of the truth?  Please supply us with your version of the truth.  I'm sure it will be incredible.

You won't of course.  Just more you tube videos produced by persons perhaps as equally or more unbalanced than you are, more hyperbole about how "we have enough evidence" when in reality you have zilch.  

All in all, you're a fraud.

Check Mate Bee--otch!*


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Joe_Penalty;
> 
> Why was all but one video showing an impact on the Pentagon confiscated by the Federal Bureau of Investigation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one on here knows why
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AND YOU ARE JUST FINE WITH THAT ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i can guess its because they dont show anything more than what we've already seen
> if that much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> but that does not make sense..they are classified ..court cases for there release has been blocked and denied..why all this effort for nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> troofers are expecting a security camera that only takes snapshots every quarter second to capture a plane moving in excess of 400 mph
> not gonna happen
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ridiculous to think the pentagon does not have an array of high tech camera systems
Click to expand...

where is your proof that they have these high quality security cameras?
or are you forgetting that MOST things they get are provided by the LOWEST BIDDER?
and that there was no NEED for high quality cameras at the Pentagon


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a scream cornhole   check mate ...lol...you are indeed the black knight
> 
> YouTube - Black Knight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just saying...if you don't think the 9/11 Commission Report accurately depicts what happened that day (the best that anybody could), please provide us with your own account.  What are you so fucking afraid of?
> 
> Isn't it your ilk that always accuse others of being afraid of the truth?  Please supply us with your version of the truth.  I'm sure it will be incredible.
> 
> You won't of course.  Just more you tube videos produced by persons perhaps as equally or more unbalanced than you are, more hyperbole about how "we have enough evidence" when in reality you have zilch.
> 
> All in all, you're a fraud.
> 
> Check Mate Bee--otch!*
Click to expand...


all I need to do is establish an event like  9/11 should be properly investigated and  that  the evidence shows this has never been done..my version of the truth would unfold in an independent investigation with subpoena powers and overseen by the family steering committee with media scrutiny...the fraud is the 9/11 commision report


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a scream cornhole   check mate ...lol...you are indeed the black knight
> 
> YouTube - Black Knight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just saying...if you don't think the 9/11 Commission Report accurately depicts what happened that day (the best that anybody could), please provide us with your own account.  What are you so fucking afraid of?
> 
> Isn't it your ilk that always accuse others of being afraid of the truth?  Please supply us with your version of the truth.  I'm sure it will be incredible.
> 
> You won't of course.  Just more you tube videos produced by persons perhaps as equally or more unbalanced than you are, more hyperbole about how "we have enough evidence" when in reality you have zilch.
> 
> All in all, you're a fraud.
> 
> Check Mate Bee--otch!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all I need to do is establish an event like  9/11 should be properly investigated and  that  the evidence shows this has never been done..my version of the truth would unfold in an independent investigation with subpoena powers and overseen by the family steering committee with media scrutiny...the fraud is the 9/11 commision report
Click to expand...

why dont you tell what you believe to be YOUR version of the truth


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just saying...if you don't think the 9/11 Commission Report accurately depicts what happened that day (the best that anybody could), please provide us with your own account.  What are you so fucking afraid of?
> 
> Isn't it your ilk that always accuse others of being afraid of the truth?  Please supply us with your version of the truth.  I'm sure it will be incredible.
> 
> You won't of course.  Just more you tube videos produced by persons perhaps as equally or more unbalanced than you are, more hyperbole about how "we have enough evidence" when in reality you have zilch.
> 
> All in all, you're a fraud.
> 
> Check Mate Bee--otch!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I need to do is establish an event like  9/11 should be properly investigated and  that  the evidence shows this has never been done..my version of the truth would unfold in an independent investigation with subpoena powers and overseen by the family steering committee with media scrutiny...the fraud is the 9/11 commision report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why dont you tell what you believe to be YOUR version of the truth
Click to expand...


 I believe that there is a massive cover-up of the events of 9/11 and that the attack was perpetrated with direct involvement of elements within the government


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> all I need to do is establish an event like  9/11 should be properly investigated and  that  the evidence shows this has never been done..my version of the truth would unfold in an independent investigation with subpoena powers and overseen by the family steering committee with media scrutiny...the fraud is the 9/11 commision report
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you tell what you believe to be YOUR version of the truth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that there is a massive cover-up of the events of 9/11 and that the attack was perpetrated with direct involvement of elements within the government
Click to expand...

LOL
thats kinda generic, dont ya think?


----------



## Godboy

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are a scream cornhole   check mate ...lol...you are indeed the black knight
> 
> YouTube - Black Knight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just saying...if you don't think the 9/11 Commission Report accurately depicts what happened that day (the best that anybody could), please provide us with your own account.  What are you so fucking afraid of?
> 
> Isn't it your ilk that always accuse others of being afraid of the truth?  Please supply us with your version of the truth.  I'm sure it will be incredible.
> 
> You won't of course.  Just more you tube videos produced by persons perhaps as equally or more unbalanced than you are, more hyperbole about how "we have enough evidence" when in reality you have zilch.
> 
> All in all, you're a fraud.
> 
> Check Mate Bee--otch!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all I need to do is establish an event like  9/11 should be properly investigated and  that  the evidence shows this has never been done..my version of the truth would unfold in an independent investigation with subpoena powers and overseen by the family steering committee with media scrutiny...the fraud is the 9/11 commision report
Click to expand...



Proper investigation? Are you fucking serious?!!! There is no such thing with you guys. Any investigation that led to a conclusion other than your crazy theories, would be held as improper by the lunitic tin foil hat people. No matter how perfectly done the investigation was, you would create a conspiracy about how they falsified the evidence. 

Why am i even bothering to tell you this? You know full and well what you do everytime sane people debunk your theories... you just move on to some other crazy thing, or you simply reject logic entirely and refuse to believe the truth. You are insane, so you will never be able to understand logic and reality, therefore its pointless for the normal people to try and help you understand these simple concepts.

You deserve your insanity, and i dont feel sorry for you at all.


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> all I need to do is establish an event like  9/11 should be properly investigated and  that  the evidence shows this has never been done.


*No, the evidence clearly shows it has been done. 

12  Public Hearings
2.5 Million pages of documents provided by government agencies and other entities
1,000 hours of audio tapes for interviews etc...

All done under the tutelage of a bi-partisan Commission.

Furthermore, if you are under the impression that "all you need to do is esablish an event like 9/11 should be properly investigated" you're obviously wrong or totally incompetent.  Otherwise, in the intermission of eight wide years, you have not done either.  So...either you're cooking with the wrong ingredients to get a new investigation or none of your ilk knows how to cook.  Take your pick.

Your evidence is little more than your opinions of what you think should have happened.   
*



eots said:


> .my version of the truth would unfold in an independent investigation with subpoena powers and overseen by the family steering committee with media scrutiny...the fraud is the 9/11 commision report



*Ahhh...so you're thinking that families should be the ones investigating crimes?  Interesting brand of jurisprudence on your part there.  Nobody in law enforcement believes that the father of a murder victim should be leading the investigation into the child's murder.  But thanks for showing us your intellect.  

----

Its not so much that you're gutless, its that you won't come out and say what you think.  I'm  not asking you to solve any thing.  I'm not asking you to tell me the names, birth dates, blood types or even nationalities of the people who you thought pulled this off.  I'm simply asking you what you think happened.  You've devoted a fair amount of time to posting in this and other forums.  You should at least have an opinion or working theory or something.  I mean, damn, what would it harm for you to simply say, "Okay, here is how I think they did it...going on nothing other than my gut instinct" and then lay it out.  Whats the harm?  Nobody is going to hurt you.  Nobody is going to think any less of you (as if that were possible though you're a cut above most truthers--no smack talk there--you ARE).  

Just come on out and say what you think happened.

Here is an example:

I believe that 19 middle eastern men (the ones depicted in the 9/11 Commission Report) hijacked four airliners.  With hijackers at the controls, rammed three of the planes into three buildings and had a fourth one crash in a field in Pennsylvania during a Passenger revolt.

I believe that we had (and still have) overlapping authority for air defense between the FAA and NORAD that lead to a bungled response between target recognition, target interdiction, and target destruction which never took place.  

I believe that we had (and still have) overlapping authority for investigations that should be ironed out.

I believe that all public officials on that day involved in the response did the best job they could with the tools they had.  That includes George Bush who is criticized for staying in the school room. 

I do not feel that the entire government apparatus reported 100% truthfully to the 9/11 Commission Report due to a wish to protect their entity or their personnel.  The aforementioned bungling was a result of human error but not criminal actions unless you wish to criminalize bad planning which I think would be a fair thing to do; find out whoever came up with this overlapping .  The entities did not work together in a seamless way.  The FAA was requesting NEADS track aircraft.  I think one or the other should be totally in control of aircraft tracking...not "talking to one another".  We had an hour.  Not a lot of time for teleconferences when the stakes are so high.  

I do believe that any inaccuracies--intentional or otherwise--reported to the 9/11 Commission Report were in the report without the disclaimer or the use of "about" or "around" to identify that the information wasn't precise.  I also believe that these inaccuracies--intentional or otherwise--result in a distinction without a difference. 


See, not that hard.  Your turn.*


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Godboy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Just saying...if you don't think the 9/11 Commission Report accurately depicts what happened that day (the best that anybody could), please provide us with your own account.  What are you so fucking afraid of?
> 
> Isn't it your ilk that always accuse others of being afraid of the truth?  Please supply us with your version of the truth.  I'm sure it will be incredible.
> 
> You won't of course.  Just more you tube videos produced by persons perhaps as equally or more unbalanced than you are, more hyperbole about how "we have enough evidence" when in reality you have zilch.
> 
> All in all, you're a fraud.
> 
> Check Mate Bee--otch!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I need to do is establish an event like  9/11 should be properly investigated and  that  the evidence shows this has never been done..my version of the truth would unfold in an independent investigation with subpoena powers and overseen by the family steering committee with media scrutiny...the fraud is the 9/11 commision report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Proper investigation? Are you fucking serious?!!! There is no such thing with you guys. Any investigation that led to a conclusion other than your crazy theories, would be held as improper by the lunitic tin foil hat people. No matter how perfectly done the investigation was, you would create a conspiracy about how they falsified the evidence.
> 
> Why am i even bothering to tell you this? You know full and well what you do everytime sane people debunk your theories... you just move on to some other crazy thing, or you simply reject logic entirely and refuse to believe the truth. You are insane, so you will never be able to understand logic and reality, therefore its pointless for the normal people to try and help you understand these simple concepts.
> 
> You deserve your insanity, and i dont feel sorry for you at all.
Click to expand...


As you probably know, I do not know exactly what happened.

But, can you answer this;

Why did the Federal Bureau of Investigation confiscate all but video surveillance data from surrounding establishments that may have actually recorded what hit the pentagon?

Then the Federal Bureau of Investigation proceeded to release only one video.


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> all I need to do is establish an event like  9/11 should be properly investigated and  that  the evidence shows this has never been done..my version of the truth would unfold in an independent investigation with subpoena powers and overseen by the family steering committee with media scrutiny...the fraud is the 9/11 commision report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proper investigation? Are you fucking serious?!!! There is no such thing with you guys. Any investigation that led to a conclusion other than your crazy theories, would be held as improper by the lunitic tin foil hat people. No matter how perfectly done the investigation was, you would create a conspiracy about how they falsified the evidence.
> 
> Why am i even bothering to tell you this? You know full and well what you do everytime sane people debunk your theories... you just move on to some other crazy thing, or you simply reject logic entirely and refuse to believe the truth. You are insane, so you will never be able to understand logic and reality, therefore its pointless for the normal people to try and help you understand these simple concepts.
> 
> You deserve your insanity, and i dont feel sorry for you at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you probably know, I do not know exactly what happened.
> 
> But, can you answer this;
> 
> Why did the Federal Bureau of Investigation confiscate all but video surveillance data from surrounding establishments that may have actually recorded what hit the pentagon?
> 
> Then the Federal Bureau of Investigation proceeded to release only one video.
Click to expand...

thats an easy one
they did it to see what info they might contain, not that they actually contained anything

serious, you are borderline, seek out professional help before you get to the point you will believe anything alex jones tells you


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proper investigation? Are you fucking serious?!!! There is no such thing with you guys. Any investigation that led to a conclusion other than your crazy theories, would be held as improper by the lunitic tin foil hat people. No matter how perfectly done the investigation was, you would create a conspiracy about how they falsified the evidence.
> 
> Why am i even bothering to tell you this? You know full and well what you do everytime sane people debunk your theories... you just move on to some other crazy thing, or you simply reject logic entirely and refuse to believe the truth. You are insane, so you will never be able to understand logic and reality, therefore its pointless for the normal people to try and help you understand these simple concepts.
> 
> You deserve your insanity, and i don't feel sorry for you at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you probably know, I do not know exactly what happened.
> 
> But, can you answer this;
> 
> Why did the Federal Bureau of Investigation confiscate all but video surveillance data from surrounding establishments that may have actually recorded what hit the pentagon?
> 
> Then the Federal Bureau of Investigation proceeded to release only one video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats an easy one
> they did it to see what info they might contain, not that they actually contained anything
> 
> serious, you are borderline, seek out professional help before you get to the point you will believe anything alex jones tells you
Click to expand...


and then kept them classified for the next 8 years despite court cases to seek the release

how does that make any sense at all...


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> all I need to do is establish an event like  9/11 should be properly investigated and  that  the evidence shows this has never been done.
> 
> 
> 
> *No, the evidence clearly shows it has been done.
> 
> 12  Public Hearings
> 2.5 Million pages of documents provided by government agencies and other entities
> 1,000 hours of audio tapes for interviews etc...
> 
> All done under the tutelage of a bi-partisan Commission.
> 
> Furthermore, if you are under the impression that "all you need to do is esablish an event like 9/11 should be properly investigated" you're obviously wrong or totally incompetent.  Otherwise, in the intermission of eight wide years, you have not done either.  So...either you're cooking with the wrong ingredients to get a new investigation or none of your ilk knows how to cook.  Take your pick.
> 
> Your evidence is little more than your opinions of what you think should have happened.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> .my version of the truth would unfold in an independent investigation with subpoena powers and overseen by the family steering committee with media scrutiny...the fraud is the 9/11 commision report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ahhh...so you're thinking that families should be the ones investigating crimes?  Interesting brand of jurisprudence on your part there.  Nobody in law enforcement believes that the father of a murder victim should be leading the investigation into the child's murder.  But thanks for showing us your intellect.
> 
> ----
> 
> Its not so much that you're gutless, its that you won't come out and say what you think.  I'm  not asking you to solve any thing.  I'm not asking you to tell me the names, birth dates, blood types or even nationalities of the people who you thought pulled this off.  I'm simply asking you what you think happened.  You've devoted a fair amount of time to posting in this and other forums.  You should at least have an opinion or working theory or something.  I mean, damn, what would it harm for you to simply say, "Okay, here is how I think they did it...going on nothing other than my gut instinct" and then lay it out.  Whats the harm?  Nobody is going to hurt you.  Nobody is going to think any less of you (as if that were possible though you're a cut above most truthers--no smack talk there--you ARE).
> 
> Just come on out and say what you think happened.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> I believe that 19 middle eastern men (the ones depicted in the 9/11 Commission Report) hijacked four airliners.  With hijackers at the controls, rammed three of the planes into three buildings and had a fourth one crash in a field in Pennsylvania during a Passenger revolt.
> 
> I believe that we had (and still have) overlapping authority for air defense between the FAA and NORAD that lead to a bungled response between target recognition, target interdiction, and target destruction which never took place.
> 
> I believe that we had (and still have) overlapping authority for investigations that should be ironed out.
> 
> I believe that all public officials on that day involved in the response did the best job they could with the tools they had.  That includes George Bush who is criticized for staying in the school room.
> 
> I do not feel that the entire government apparatus reported 100% truthfully to the 9/11 Commission Report due to a wish to protect their entity or their personnel.  The aforementioned bungling was a result of human error but not criminal actions unless you wish to criminalize bad planning which I think would be a fair thing to do; find out whoever came up with this overlapping .  The entities did not work together in a seamless way.  The FAA was requesting NEADS track aircraft.  I think one or the other should be totally in control of aircraft tracking...not "talking to one another".  We had an hour.  Not a lot of time for teleconferences when the stakes are so high.
> 
> I do believe that any inaccuracies--intentional or otherwise--reported to the 9/11 Commission Report were in the report without the disclaimer or the use of "about" or "around" to identify that the information wasn't precise.  I also believe that these inaccuracies--intentional or otherwise--result in a distinction without a difference.
> 
> 
> See, not that hard.  Your turn.*
Click to expand...


except...the commission members call it a cover up and NIST investigators say the government actively tried to deter fact finding


----------



## eots

Senator Max Cleland &#8211; Former member of the 9/11 Commission, resigned in December 2003.  Currently serves on the board of directors of the Export-Import Bank of the United States.  U.S. Senator from Georgia 1997 - 2002.  Secretary of State of Georgia 1982 - 1996.  Administrator of the U.S. Veterans Administration 1977 - 1981.  Former Captain, U.S. Army.  Awarded Silver Star and Bronze Star for bravery in Viet Nam.  Triple amputee from war injuries.  

Article New York Times 10/26/03: "As each day goes by, we learn that this government knew a whole lot more about these terrorists before Sept. 11 than it has ever admitted." Common Dreams | News & Views



Edward L. Peck &#8211; Deputy Director of the White House Task Force on Terrorism under President Ronald Reagan.  Former Deputy Coordinator, Covert Intelligence Programs at the State Department. U.S. Ambassador and Chief of Mission to Iraq (1977 - 1980).  32-year veteran of the Foreign Service. 

Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11:     
"We want truthful answers to question. &#8230;  As Americans of conscience, we ask for four things: 
An immediate investigation by New York Attorney General Eliot Spitzer 
Immediate investigation in Congressional Hearings. 
Media attention to scrutinize and investigate the evidence. 
The formation of a truly independent citizens-based inquiry." http://www.911truth.org/article


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you probably know, I do not know exactly what happened.
> 
> But, can you answer this;
> 
> Why did the Federal Bureau of Investigation confiscate all but video surveillance data from surrounding establishments that may have actually recorded what hit the pentagon?
> 
> Then the Federal Bureau of Investigation proceeded to release only one video.
> 
> 
> 
> thats an easy one
> they did it to see what info they might contain, not that they actually contained anything
> 
> serious, you are borderline, seek out professional help before you get to the point you will believe anything alex jones tells you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and then kept them classified for the next 8 years despite court cases to seek the release
> 
> how does that make any sense at all...
Click to expand...

it doesnt, but it doesnt mean its what you believe either


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> all I need to do is establish an event like  9/11 should be properly investigated and  that  the evidence shows this has never been done.
> 
> 
> 
> *No, the evidence clearly shows it has been done.
> 
> 12  Public Hearings
> 2.5 Million pages of documents provided by government agencies and other entities
> 1,000 hours of audio tapes for interviews etc...
> 
> All done under the tutelage of a bi-partisan Commission.
> 
> Furthermore, if you are under the impression that "all you need to do is esablish an event like 9/11 should be properly investigated" you're obviously wrong or totally incompetent.  Otherwise, in the intermission of eight wide years, you have not done either.  So...either you're cooking with the wrong ingredients to get a new investigation or none of your ilk knows how to cook.  Take your pick.
> 
> Your evidence is little more than your opinions of what you think should have happened.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> .my version of the truth would unfold in an independent investigation with subpoena powers and overseen by the family steering committee with media scrutiny...the fraud is the 9/11 commision report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Ahhh...so you're thinking that families should be the ones investigating crimes?  Interesting brand of jurisprudence on your part there.  Nobody in law enforcement believes that the father of a murder victim should be leading the investigation into the child's murder.  But thanks for showing us your intellect.
> 
> ----
> 
> Its not so much that you're gutless, its that you won't come out and say what you think.  I'm  not asking you to solve any thing.  I'm not asking you to tell me the names, birth dates, blood types or even nationalities of the people who you thought pulled this off.  I'm simply asking you what you think happened.  You've devoted a fair amount of time to posting in this and other forums.  You should at least have an opinion or working theory or something.  I mean, damn, what would it harm for you to simply say, "Okay, here is how I think they did it...going on nothing other than my gut instinct" and then lay it out.  Whats the harm?  Nobody is going to hurt you.  Nobody is going to think any less of you (as if that were possible though you're a cut above most truthers--no smack talk there--you ARE).
> 
> Just come on out and say what you think happened.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> I believe that 19 middle eastern men (the ones depicted in the 9/11 Commission Report) hijacked four airliners.  With hijackers at the controls, rammed three of the planes into three buildings and had a fourth one crash in a field in Pennsylvania during a Passenger revolt.
> 
> I believe that we had (and still have) overlapping authority for air defense between the FAA and NORAD that lead to a bungled response between target recognition, target interdiction, and target destruction which never took place.
> 
> I believe that we had (and still have) overlapping authority for investigations that should be ironed out.
> 
> I believe that all public officials on that day involved in the response did the best job they could with the tools they had.  That includes George Bush who is criticized for staying in the school room.
> 
> I do not feel that the entire government apparatus reported 100% truthfully to the 9/11 Commission Report due to a wish to protect their entity or their personnel.  The aforementioned bungling was a result of human error but not criminal actions unless you wish to criminalize bad planning which I think would be a fair thing to do; find out whoever came up with this overlapping .  The entities did not work together in a seamless way.  The FAA was requesting NEADS track aircraft.  I think one or the other should be totally in control of aircraft tracking...not "talking to one another".  We had an hour.  Not a lot of time for teleconferences when the stakes are so high.
> 
> I do believe that any inaccuracies--intentional or otherwise--reported to the 9/11 Commission Report were in the report without the disclaimer or the use of "about" or "around" to identify that the information wasn't precise.  I also believe that these inaccuracies--intentional or otherwise--result in a distinction without a difference.
> 
> 
> See, not that hard.  Your turn.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> except...the commission members call it a cover up and NIST investigators say the government actively tried to deter fact finding
Click to expand...

no, you had ONE member say that, and then not the cover up YOU want


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Senator Max Cleland &#8211; Former member of the 9/11 Commission, resigned in December 2003.  Currently serves on the board of directors of the Export-Import Bank of the United States.  U.S. Senator from Georgia 1997 - 2002.  Secretary of State of Georgia 1982 - 1996.  Administrator of the U.S. Veterans Administration 1977 - 1981.  Former Captain, U.S. Army.  Awarded Silver Star and Bronze Star for bravery in Viet Nam.  Triple amputee from war injuries.
> 
> Article New York Times 10/26/03: "As each day goes by, *we learn that this government knew a whole lot more about these terrorists *before Sept. 11 than it has ever admitted." Common Dreams | News & Views
> 
> 
> 
> Edward L. Peck &#8211; Deputy Director of the White House Task Force on Terrorism under President Ronald Reagan.  Former Deputy Coordinator, Covert Intelligence Programs at the State Department. U.S. Ambassador and Chief of Mission to Iraq (1977 - 1980).  32-year veteran of the Foreign Service.
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11:
> "We want truthful answers to question. &#8230;  As Americans of conscience, we ask for four things:
> An immediate investigation by New York Attorney General Eliot Spitzer
> Immediate investigation in Congressional Hearings.
> Media attention to scrutinize and investigate the evidence.
> The formation of a truly independent citizens-based inquiry." http://www.911truth.org/article


BOOM, he DOESN'T support your BULLSHIT

and that second one is so out of date its FUNNY

Spitzer, he wants SPITZER to investigate


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proper investigation? Are you fucking serious?!!! There is no such thing with you guys. Any investigation that led to a conclusion other than your crazy theories, would be held as improper by the lunitic tin foil hat people. No matter how perfectly done the investigation was, you would create a conspiracy about how they falsified the evidence.
> 
> Why am i even bothering to tell you this? You know full and well what you do everytime sane people debunk your theories... you just move on to some other crazy thing, or you simply reject logic entirely and refuse to believe the truth. You are insane, so you will never be able to understand logic and reality, therefore its pointless for the normal people to try and help you understand these simple concepts.
> 
> You deserve your insanity, and i dont feel sorry for you at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you probably know, I do not know exactly what happened.
> 
> But, can you answer this;
> 
> Why did the Federal Bureau of Investigation confiscate all but video surveillance data from surrounding establishments that may have actually recorded what hit the pentagon?
> 
> Then the Federal Bureau of Investigation proceeded to release only one video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats an easy one
> they did it to see what info they might contain, not that they actually contained anything
> 
> serious, you are borderline, seek out professional help before you get to the point you will believe anything alex jones tells you
Click to expand...


I do not presume I know anything, just asking legitimate questions.  So please keep as hominem to a minimum. (poetry)

What makes you say that I need to seek professional help?

Who is Alex Jones and what does he say?

How do you know the recordings did not contain any useful information?

I have spoke with a former employee from the pentagon and he said some very disturbing things about what they were told to say to the public. (just another premise)
Therefore, the official story is invalid.


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you probably know, I do not know exactly what happened.
> 
> But, can you answer this;
> 
> Why did the Federal Bureau of Investigation confiscate all but video surveillance data from surrounding establishments that may have actually recorded what hit the pentagon?
> 
> Then the Federal Bureau of Investigation proceeded to release only one video.
> 
> 
> 
> thats an easy one
> they did it to see what info they might contain, not that they actually contained anything
> 
> serious, you are borderline, seek out professional help before you get to the point you will believe anything alex jones tells you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not presume I know anything, just asking legitimate questions.  So please keep as hominem to a minimum. (poetry)
> 
> What makes you say that I need to seek professional help?
> 
> Who is Alex Jones and what does he say?
> 
> How do you know the recordings did not contain any useful information?
> 
> I have spoke with a former employee from the pentagon and he said some very disturbing things about what they were told to say to the public. (just another premise)
> Therefore, the official story is invalid.
Click to expand...

you've never heard of Alex Jones?  prisonplanet, infowars?
and a bunch of others i dont remember right now
LOL
hes the pied piper of the conspiracy theorists


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats an easy one
> they did it to see what info they might contain, not that they actually contained anything
> 
> serious, you are borderline, seek out professional help before you get to the point you will believe anything alex jones tells you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not presume I know anything, just asking legitimate questions.  So please keep as hominem to a minimum. (poetry)
> 
> What makes you say that I need to seek professional help?
> 
> Who is Alex Jones and what does he say?
> 
> How do you know the recordings did not contain any useful information?
> 
> I have spoke with a former employee from the pentagon and he said some very disturbing things about what they were told to say to the public. (just another premise)
> Therefore, the official story is invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you've never heard of Alex Jones?  prisonplanet, infowars?
> and a bunch of others i dont remember right now
> LOL
> hes the pied piper of the conspiracy theorists
Click to expand...


What did he say?

Also, there were other questions.


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not presume I know anything, just asking legitimate questions.  So please keep as hominem to a minimum. (poetry)
> 
> What makes you say that I need to seek professional help?
> 
> Who is Alex Jones and what does he say?
> 
> How do you know the recordings did not contain any useful information?
> 
> I have spoke with a former employee from the pentagon and he said some very disturbing things about what they were told to say to the public. (just another premise)
> Therefore, the official story is invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> you've never heard of Alex Jones?  prisonplanet, infowars?
> and a bunch of others i dont remember right now
> LOL
> hes the pied piper of the conspiracy theorists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> Also, there were other questions.
Click to expand...

you've been reading it
in this thread
90% of the bullshit the troofers post come from him


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you've never heard of Alex Jones?  prisonplanet, infowars?
> and a bunch of others i dont remember right now
> LOL
> hes the pied piper of the conspiracy theorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> Also, there were other questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you've been reading it
> in this thread
> 90% of the bullshit the troofers post come from him
Click to expand...


What makes you say I need to seek professional help?

How do YOU know the recordings did not contain any useful information?


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did he say?
> 
> Also, there were other questions.
> 
> 
> 
> you've been reading it
> in this thread
> 90% of the bullshit the troofers post come from him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes you say I need to seek professional help?
> 
> How do YOU know the recordings did not contain any useful information?
Click to expand...

because of what they were
they are from SECURITY CAMERAS like the 2 videos they have already released
i'd like them released just to shut the morons up, but that still wont happen because i have major doubts they will show anything more than what we have seen
just like those 2 didnt shut them up

and i say you need help if you are even giving these delusional people the time of day that they "MIGHT" be right


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you've been reading it
> in this thread
> 90% of the bullshit the troofers post come from him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you say I need to seek professional help?
> 
> How do YOU know the recordings did not contain any useful information?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because of what they were
> they are from SECURITY CAMERAS like the 2 videos they have already released
> i'd like them released just to shut the morons up, but that still wont happen because i have major doubts they will show anything more than what we have seen
> just like those 2 didnt shut them up
> 
> and i say you need help if you are even giving these delusional people the time of day that they "MIGHT" be right
Click to expand...


Thank you.

Why do you doubt that the videos will show anything more than the public has seen?  I would really appreciate your reasons for believing such.


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Senator Max Cleland  Former member of the 9/11 Commission, resigned in December 2003.  Currently serves on the board of directors of the Export-Import Bank of the United States.  U.S. Senator from Georgia 1997 - 2002.  Secretary of State of Georgia 1982 - 1996.  Administrator of the U.S. Veterans Administration 1977 - 1981.  Former Captain, U.S. Army.  Awarded Silver Star and Bronze Star for bravery in Viet Nam.  Triple amputee from war injuries.
> 
> Article New York Times 10/26/03: "As each day goes by, *we learn that this government knew a whole lot more about these terrorists *before Sept. 11 than it has ever admitted." Common Dreams | News & Views
> 
> 
> 
> Edward L. Peck  Deputy Director of the White House Task Force on Terrorism under President Ronald Reagan.  Former Deputy Coordinator, Covert Intelligence Programs at the State Department. U.S. Ambassador and Chief of Mission to Iraq (1977 - 1980).  32-year veteran of the Foreign Service.
> 
> Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11:
> "We want truthful answers to question.   As Americans of conscience, we ask for four things:
> An immediate investigation by New York Attorney General Eliot Spitzer
> Immediate investigation in Congressional Hearings.
> Media attention to scrutinize and investigate the evidence.
> The formation of a truly independent citizens-based inquiry." http://www.911truth.org/article
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM, he DOESN'T support your BULLSHIT
> 
> and that second one is so out of date its FUNNY
> 
> Spitzer, he wants SPITZER to investigate
Click to expand...


no one said terrorist dupes were not involved of course they were ..just like the first bombing


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes you say I need to seek professional help?
> 
> How do YOU know the recordings did not contain any useful information?
> 
> 
> 
> because of what they were
> they are from SECURITY CAMERAS like the 2 videos they have already released
> i'd like them released just to shut the morons up, but that still wont happen because i have major doubts they will show anything more than what we have seen
> just like those 2 didnt shut them up
> 
> and i say you need help if you are even giving these delusional people the time of day that they "MIGHT" be right
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Why do you doubt that the videos will show anything more than the public has seen?  I would really appreciate your reasons for believing such.
Click to expand...

because they are SECURITY cams
they are not high quality
and they got the footage to CHECK to see IF they MIGHT have got something
i highly doubt they actually DID
but, i wish they would release them as it wouldnt cost anything, but i doubt they will change anything
troofer morons will claim they were doctored, or that they arent the actual tapes or some other nonsense like they always claim


----------



## eots

I find it very very doubdtful these gentlemen formed their opinions from alex jones



*Robin Hordon &#8211; Former FAA Air Traffic Controller at the Boston Air Route Traffic Control Center, located in Nashua, NH, 1970 - 1981.  FAA Certified Commercial Pilot.  FAA Certified Flight Instructor and Certified Ground Instructor.*  After leaving the FAA, he had a 12-year career in the field of comedy ending up as artistic coordinator for "Catch A Rising Star" in Harvard Square in Cambridge, MA. 
Statement to this website 4/10/07: "I knew within hours of the attacks on 9/11/2001 that it was an inside job.  Based on my 11-year experience as an FAA Air Traffic Controller in the busy Northeast corridor, including hundreds of hours of training, briefings, air refuelings, low altitude bombing drills, being part of huge military exercises, daily military training exercises, interacting on a routine basis directly with NORAD radar personnel, and based on my own direct experience dealing with in-flight emergency situations, including two instances of hijacked commercial airliners, I state unequivocally;  There is absolutely no way that four large commercial airliners could have flown around off course for 30 to 60 minutes on 9/11 without being intercepted and shot completely out of the sky by our jet fighters unless very highly placed people in our government and our military wanted it to happen. 

It is important for people to understand that scrambling jet fighters to intercept aircraft showing the signs of experiencing "IN-FLIGHT EMERGENCIES" such as going off course without authorization, losing a transponder signal and/or losing radio contact is a common and routine task executed jointly between the FAA and NORAD controllers. The entire "national defense-first responder" intercept system has many highly-trained civilian and military personnel who are committed and well-trained to this task.  FAA and NORAD continuously monitor our skies and fighter planes and pilots are on the ready 24/7 to handle these situations.  Jet fighters typically intercept any suspect plane over the United States within 10 - 15 minutes of notification of a problem. 

This type of "immediate, high speed, high priority and emergency" scramble had been happening regularly approximately 75 - 150 times per year for ten years. ... 

*I believe that 9/11 was what is known as a "False Flag Operation" in which a country inflicts casualties upon itself*, and then blames it on an enemy that they want to go to war against.  It is one more instance in the United States&#8217; long history of using "False Flag Operations" and blatant propaganda to ramp-up hostile emotions towards an enemy in a population otherwise resistant to going to war."  Link to full statement and expanded bio 



Article 3/12/07: "When it became clear that there hadn't been a systems failure of any kind on the morning of September 11th, Hordon was certain that something had gone terribly wrong within the upper echelons of authority.  A pilot (third level air carrier) as well as an ATC, he is well versed on in-flight emergency protocol.  He is also adamant that if these procedures had been followed on 9/11 not one of the hijacked planes would have reached their targets. 

"I'm sorry but American 11 should have been intercepted over southwest Connecticut&#8212;bang, done deal." ... 

*The unfathomable delays seen in military action on 9/11 are inconceivable to those who have painstakingly investigated the matter -- and for a man who worked for years keeping air travel over the U.S. safe. ...* 

*"I think we all have to agree that, one way or another, the U.S. military was involved in the attacks.  The advantage that Rumsfeld had is that he can classify, reshape, make available, make unavailable any information that he wants, at any time and deny that information to the public for any reason, especially national security." *



*Robert David Steele (Vivas) &#8211; U.S. Marine Corps infantry and intelligence officer for twenty years.  Second-ranking civilian (GS-14) in U.S. Marine Corps Intelligence from 1988 - 1992 and a member of the Adjunct Faculty of Marine Corps University.   Also former clandestine services case officer with the CIA.  25-year U.S. military and intelligence career.  Currently Founder and CEO of OSS.net and a proponent of Open Source Intelligence. *

Author of On Intelligence: Spies and Secrecy in an Open World (2000, Foreword by Senator David Boren (D-OK)),  The New Craft of Intelligence: Personal, Public, & Political (2002, Foreword by Senator Pat Roberts (R-KS)),  Information Operations: All Information, All Languages, All the Time (2005, Foreword by Congressman Rob Simmons (R-CT-02)), The Smart Nation Act: Public Intelligence in the Public Interest (2006). Co-author of NATO Open Source Intelligence Handbook (2001).  Co-editor of NATO Open Source Intelligence Reader (2002).  Contributing editor of Peacekeeping Intelligence: Emerging Concepts for the Future (2003, Foreword by Dame Pauline Neville-Jones, UK).  
Essay 10/7/06: Review of Webster Tarpley's 9/11 Synthetic Terror: Made in the USA.  "I am forced to conclude that 9/11 was at a minimum allowed to happen as a pretext for war, and I am forced to conclude that there is sufficient evidence to indict (not necessarily convict) Dick Cheney, Karl Rove and others of a neo-conservative neo-Nazi coup d'etat and kick-off of the clash of civilizations. ... 

This is, without question, the most important modern reference on state-sponsored terrorism, and also the reference that most pointedly suggests that select rogue elements within the US Government, most likely led by Dick Cheney with the assistance of George Tenet, Buzzy Kronguard, and others close to the Wall Street gangs, are the most* guilty of state-sponsored terrorism.... *

I sit here, a 54-year old, liberally educated, two graduate degrees, war college, a life overseas, 150 IQ or so, the number #1 Amazon reviewer for non-fiction, a former Marine Corps infantry officer, a former CIA clandestine case officer, founder of the Marine Corps Intelligence Center, and I have to tell anyone who cares to read this: I believe it. *I believe it enough to want a full investigation that passes the smell test of the 9/11 families as well as objective outside observers." *

*Kenneth M Mead, JD &#8211; Former Inspector General of the Department of Transportation.  Member of the President's Council on Integrity and Efficiency.*  Prior to becoming Inspector General, he served for 22 years with the U.S. Government Accountability Office (GAO), Congress' investigative arm.  Recipient of: *the Career Achievement Award from the President's Council on Integrity* and Efficiency and the Distinguished Service Award and Meritorious Service Award from the GAO.  Currently Special Counsel in the law firm of Baker Botts. 
New York Times article "FAA Official Scrapped Tape of 9/11 Controllers' Statements" 5/6/04: 

"At least six air traffic controllers who dealt with two of the hijacked airliners on Sept. 11, 2001, made a tape recording that same day describing the events, but the tape was destroyed by a supervisor without anyone making a transcript or even listening to it, the Transportation Department said in a report today. ... 

But *officials at the center never told higher-ups of the tape's existence*, and it was later destroyed by an FAA official described in the report as a quality-assurance manager there.* That manager crushed the cassette in his hand, shredded the tape and dropped the pieces into different trash cans around the building*, according to a report made public today by the inspector general of the Transportation Department. ... 

*The inspector general, Kenneth M. Mead, said that the officials' keeping the existence of the tape a secret and the decision by one to destroy it had not served "the interests of the FAA, the department or the public" and could foster suspicions among the public. ... *

On the tape, the controllers, some of whom had spoken by radio to people on the planes and some who had tracked the aircraft on radar, gave statements of 5 to 10 minutes each, according to the report. ... 

One of the central questions about the events of that morning is how the FAA responded to emerging clues that four planes had been hijacked. A tape made within hours of the events, as well as written statements given later, could help establish that. ... 

The quality-assurance manager destroyed the tape between December 2001 and February, 2002. By that time, he and the center manager had received an e-mail message sent by the FAA instructing officials to safeguard all records and adding, "If a question arises whether or not you should retain data, RETAIN IT." 

The inspector general attributed the tape's destruction to "poor judgment." 

*"The destruction of evidence in the government's possession,* in this case an audiotape particularly during times of a national crisis, has the effect of fostering an appearance that information is being withheld from the public," the inspector general's report said. "We do not ascribe motivations to the managers in this case of *attempting to cover up*, and we have no indication that there was anything on the tape that would lead anyone to conclude that they had something to hide or that the controllers did not carry out their duties."  The New York Times - Breaking News, World News & Multimedia



Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because of what they were
> they are from SECURITY CAMERAS like the 2 videos they have already released
> i'd like them released just to shut the morons up, but that still wont happen because i have major doubts they will show anything more than what we have seen
> just like those 2 didnt shut them up
> 
> and i say you need help if you are even giving these delusional people the time of day that they "MIGHT" be right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Why do you doubt that the videos will show anything more than the public has seen?  I would really appreciate your reasons for believing such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because they are SECURITY cams
> they are not high quality
> and they got the footage to CHECK to see IF they MIGHT have got something
> i highly doubt they actually DID
> but, i wish they would release them as it wouldnt cost anything, but i doubt they will change anything
> troofer morons will claim they were doctored, or that they arent the actual tapes or some other nonsense like they always claim
Click to expand...


Your argument is:

_The Federal Bureau of Investigation only confiscated the surveillance videos of all surrounding establishments to see if there were any useful footage.  
Besides, security cameras are not high quality.
So, I doubt there is any useful information on the videos._

Is this an accurate analysis of your position?


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Why do you doubt that the videos will show anything more than the public has seen?  I would really appreciate your reasons for believing such.
> 
> 
> 
> because they are SECURITY cams
> they are not high quality
> and they got the footage to CHECK to see IF they MIGHT have got something
> i highly doubt they actually DID
> but, i wish they would release them as it wouldnt cost anything, but i doubt they will change anything
> troofer morons will claim they were doctored, or that they arent the actual tapes or some other nonsense like they always claim
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your argument is:
> 
> _The Federal Bureau of Investigation only confiscated the surveillance videos of all surrounding establishments to see if there were any useful footage.
> Besides, security cameras are not high quality.
> So, I doubt there is any useful information on the videos._
> 
> Is this an accurate analysis of your position?
Click to expand...

pretty much
they got the footage to CHECK them
if they didnt have anything on em, what sense does it make to actually release them
if anything they should just be returned to the places they were taken from and let THEM do with them as they please


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because they are SECURITY cams
> they are not high quality
> and they got the footage to CHECK to see IF they MIGHT have got something
> i highly doubt they actually DID
> but, i wish they would release them as it wouldnt cost anything, but i doubt they will change anything
> troofer morons will claim they were doctored, or that they arent the actual tapes or some other nonsense like they always claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is:
> 
> _The Federal Bureau of Investigation only confiscated the surveillance videos of all surrounding establishments to see if there were any useful footage.
> Besides, security cameras are not high quality.
> So, I doubt there is any useful information on the videos._
> 
> Is this an accurate analysis of your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty much
> they got the footage to CHECK them
> if they didnt have anything on em, what sense does it make to actually release them
> if anything they should just be returned to the places they were taken from and let THEM do with them as they please
Click to expand...


this makes no sense at all. especially .considering  the fact they blocked court cases for the release citing national security as the reason..t the pentagon has its own surveillance as well and you make a this illogical assumption the most secure building in the nation uses wal mart parking lot surveillance cameras


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is:
> 
> _The Federal Bureau of Investigation only confiscated the surveillance videos of all surrounding establishments to see if there were any useful footage.
> Besides, security cameras are not high quality.
> So, I doubt there is any useful information on the videos._
> 
> Is this an accurate analysis of your position?
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much
> they got the footage to CHECK them
> if they didnt have anything on em, what sense does it make to actually release them
> if anything they should just be returned to the places they were taken from and let THEM do with them as they please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this makes no sense at all. especially .considering  the fact they blocked court cases for the release citing national security as the reason..t the pentagon has its own surveillance as well and you make a this illogical assumption the most secure building in the nation uses wal mart parking lot surveillance cameras
Click to expand...

you keep claiming this massive high tech system at the pentagon, but have ZERO proof to back it up
and, a security cam is a security cam
PERIOD
doesnt matter if its at Walmart or Macy's
or Sandia labs


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much
> they got the footage to CHECK them
> if they didnt have anything on em, what sense does it make to actually release them
> if anything they should just be returned to the places they were taken from and let THEM do with them as they please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this makes no sense at all. especially .considering  the fact they blocked court cases for the release citing national security as the reason..t the pentagon has its own surveillance as well and you make a this illogical assumption the most secure building in the nation uses wal mart parking lot surveillance cameras
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you keep claiming this massive high tech system at the pentagon, but have ZERO proof to back it up
> and, a security cam is a security cam
> PERIOD
> doesnt matter if its at Walmart or Macy's
> or Sandia labs
Click to expand...


no  I  make a reasonable suggestion that the most secure building in the nation just recently reinforced for missile attacks and whose purpose is intelligence would have a standard of surveillance greater than that of a gas station... and you with nothing to back it up with make a less logical suggestion that they have nothing more than cheap gas station CCTV capability...and they fight in court to not release this evidence because it shows nothing


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because they are SECURITY cams
> they are not high quality
> and they got the footage to CHECK to see IF they MIGHT have got something
> i highly doubt they actually DID
> but, i wish they would release them as it wouldnt cost anything, but i doubt they will change anything
> troofer morons will claim they were doctored, or that they arent the actual tapes or some other nonsense like they always claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is:
> 
> _The Federal Bureau of Investigation only confiscated the surveillance videos of all surrounding establishments to see if there were any useful footage.
> Besides, security cameras are not high quality.
> So, I doubt there is any useful information on the videos._
> 
> Is this an accurate analysis of your position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pretty much
> they got the footage to CHECK them
> if they didnt have anything on em, what sense does it make to actually release them
> if anything they should just be returned to the places they were taken from and let THEM do with them as they please
Click to expand...


I agree that they should give them back to the places that the videos were confiscated from.
But could you elaborate on why you DOUBT there is any useful information.
You doubt there will be anything new on the other videos because what exactly?


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your argument is:
> 
> _The Federal Bureau of Investigation only confiscated the surveillance videos of all surrounding establishments to see if there were any useful footage.
> Besides, security cameras are not high quality.
> So, I doubt there is any useful information on the videos._
> 
> Is this an accurate analysis of your position?
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much
> they got the footage to CHECK them
> if they didnt have anything on em, what sense does it make to actually release them
> if anything they should just be returned to the places they were taken from and let THEM do with them as they please
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that they should give them back to the places that the videos were confiscated from.
> But could you elaborate on why you DOUBT there is any useful information.
> You doubt there will be anything new on the other videos because what exactly?
Click to expand...

because i would release them if they had an actual shot that showed something


----------



## eots

Rotterdam Police Pilot High-Resolution Surveillance to Reduce Retail Theft, Robberies


Rotterdam Police Pilot High-Resolution Surveillance to Reduce Retail Theft, Robberies

NYC Is Getting a New High-Tech Defense Perimeter. Let's Hope It Works


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> this makes no sense at all. especially .considering  the fact they blocked court cases for the release citing national security as the reason..t the pentagon has its own surveillance as well and you make a this illogical assumption the most secure building in the nation uses wal mart parking lot surveillance cameras
> 
> 
> 
> you keep claiming this massive high tech system at the pentagon, but have ZERO proof to back it up
> and, a security cam is a security cam
> PERIOD
> doesnt matter if its at Walmart or Macy's
> or Sandia labs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no  I  make a reasonable suggestion that the most secure building in the nation just recently reinforced for missile attacks and whose purpose is intelligence would have a standard of surveillance greater than that of a gas station... and you with nothing to back it up with make a less logical suggestion that they have nothing more than cheap gas station CCTV capability...and they fight in court to not release this evidence because it shows nothing
Click to expand...

no, you are pulling shit from your ass
you have NO proof of any such system at the pentagon
again, the security system would have been installed by the LOWEST BIDDER
and since the requirements of such a system would NOT require high quality cameras, it is doubtful they would have offered that in a bid


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Rotterdam Police Pilot High-Resolution Surveillance to Reduce Retail Theft, Robberies
> 
> 
> Rotterdam Police Pilot High-Resolution Surveillance to Reduce Retail Theft, Robberies
> 
> NYC Is Getting a New High-Tech Defense Perimeter. Let's Hope It Works


did you notice the DATES on those?

another FAIL by eots


----------



## eots

the dates are not really relevant we aer talking about city councils and police dept implementing these technologies..all kinds of sensitive buildings are monitored this way and have been for many years high resolution digital camera technology has been around for awhile now..and your lowest bidder notion is just ridiculous...it is easy to prove that many sensitive buildings have had high tech surveillance cameras in 2001 and is logical to assume the pentagon would  also be in that category


----------



## eots

LOWEST BIDDER...LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xU4GdHLUHwU&feature=PlayList&p=494058C9125C56F6&index=0]YouTube - 9/10/2001: Rumsfeld says $2.3 TRILLION Missing from Pentagon[/ame]


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much
> they got the footage to CHECK them
> if they didnt have anything on em, what sense does it make to actually release them
> if anything they should just be returned to the places they were taken from and let THEM do with them as they please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that they should give them back to the places that the videos were confiscated from.
> But could you elaborate on why you DOUBT there is any useful information.
> You doubt there will be anything new on the other videos because what exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because i would release them if they had an actual shot that showed something
Click to expand...


So what would be the purpose of keeping the videos hidden for so long?


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> the dates are not really relevant we aer talking about city councils and police dept implementing these technologies..all kinds of sensitive buildings are monitored this way and have been for many years high resolution digital camera technology has been around for awhile now..and your lowest bidder notion is just ridiculous...it is easy to prove that many sensitive buildings have had high tech surveillance cameras in 2001 and is logical to assume the pentagon would  also be in that category


yes, NOW they are UPGRADING to them
but were they back in 2001

'

and regardless of missing money in the DoD, they didnt spend extra on security cams
of that you can be SURE of


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that they should give them back to the places that the videos were confiscated from.
> But could you elaborate on why you DOUBT there is any useful information.
> You doubt there will be anything new on the other videos because what exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> because i would release them if they had an actual shot that showed something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what would be the purpose of keeping the videos hidden for so long?
Click to expand...

i dont know
they claim "national security"
does it really matter with all the other proof that we have that clearly shows it was flight 77 that hit the pentagon?


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> because i would release them if they had an actual shot that showed something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what would be the purpose of keeping the videos hidden for so long?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont know
> they claim "national security"
> does it really matter with all the other proof that we have that clearly shows it was flight 77 that hit the pentagon?
Click to expand...


Proof?

Could you please show conclusive proof it was flight 77 via link.


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dates are not really relevant we aer talking about city councils and police dept implementing these technologies..all kinds of sensitive buildings are monitored this way and have been for many years high resolution digital camera technology has been around for awhile now..and your lowest bidder notion is just ridiculous...it is easy to prove that many sensitive buildings have had high tech surveillance cameras in 2001 and is logical to assume the pentagon would  also be in that category
> 
> 
> 
> yes, NOW they are UPGRADING to them
> but were they back in 2001
> 
> '
> 
> and regardless of missing money in the DoD, they didnt spend extra on security cams
> of that you can be SURE of
Click to expand...


so what is your proof that the pentagon did not have the best security system available in 2001 .. that's was at least comparable to those being used in the high end private sector at the time ? 2001 was not the stone age..even I owned a digital high resolution  video camera then


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the dates are not really relevant we aer talking about city councils and police dept implementing these technologies..all kinds of sensitive buildings are monitored this way and have been for many years high resolution digital camera technology has been around for awhile now..and your lowest bidder notion is just ridiculous...it is easy to prove that many sensitive buildings have had high tech surveillance cameras in 2001 and is logical to assume the pentagon would  also be in that category
> 
> 
> 
> yes, NOW they are UPGRADING to them
> but were they back in 2001
> 
> '
> 
> and regardless of missing money in the DoD, they didnt spend extra on security cams
> of that you can be SURE of
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so what is your proof that the pentagon did not have the best security system available in 2001 .. that's was at least comparable to those being used in the high end private sector at the time ? 2001 was not the stone age..even I owned a digital high resolution  video camera then
Click to expand...

and what resolution was that?
and was it also used in security systems?


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what would be the purpose of keeping the videos hidden for so long?
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know
> they claim "national security"
> does it really matter with all the other proof that we have that clearly shows it was flight 77 that hit the pentagon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Could you please show conclusive proof it was flight 77 via link.
Click to expand...

you mean you have been reading this thread and havent seen them yet?


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know
> they claim "national security"
> does it really matter with all the other proof that we have that clearly shows it was flight 77 that hit the pentagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Could you please show conclusive proof it was flight 77 via link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean you have been reading this thread and havent seen them yet?
Click to expand...


Link me to the post.  That would be of great significance. 

Thank you.


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof?
> 
> Could you please show conclusive proof it was flight 77 via link.
> 
> 
> 
> you mean you have been reading this thread and havent seen them yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link me to the post.  That would be of great significance.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...

naw, not gonna look back through over 700 posts for it

9/11: A Boeing 757 Struck the Pentagon, page 1
that should show most of the proof for most reasonable people


----------



## Godboy

Joe_Penalty said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> all I need to do is establish an event like  9/11 should be properly investigated and  that  the evidence shows this has never been done..my version of the truth would unfold in an independent investigation with subpoena powers and overseen by the family steering committee with media scrutiny...the fraud is the 9/11 commision report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proper investigation? Are you fucking serious?!!! There is no such thing with you guys. Any investigation that led to a conclusion other than your crazy theories, would be held as improper by the lunitic tin foil hat people. No matter how perfectly done the investigation was, you would create a conspiracy about how they falsified the evidence.
> 
> Why am i even bothering to tell you this? You know full and well what you do everytime sane people debunk your theories... you just move on to some other crazy thing, or you simply reject logic entirely and refuse to believe the truth. You are insane, so you will never be able to understand logic and reality, therefore its pointless for the normal people to try and help you understand these simple concepts.
> 
> You deserve your insanity, and i dont feel sorry for you at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As you probably know, I do not know exactly what happened.
> 
> But, can you answer this;
> 
> Why did the Federal Bureau of Investigation confiscate all but video surveillance data from surrounding establishments that may have actually recorded what hit the pentagon?
> 
> Then the Federal Bureau of Investigation proceeded to release only one video.
Click to expand...


You and i arent qualified to answer questions about national security, because we dont know jack shit about it. However, off the top of my head i can come up with at least one reason why... the Pentagon is surrounded by outdoor parking lots, so every outdoor video is going to show their cars. Maybe they dont want the liscence plate numbers of all the people who work at the Pentagon out there online for insane conspiracy theorists, terroists or any other enemy of the state to see. 

I would imagine theres probably dozens reasons why they wouldnt show the video, reasons that would make sense if explained, but sharing security secrets would be pretty stupid to do, therefore we arent told a reason why. I would be really dissappointed if they did explain it, to be perfectly honest.

Sometimes you have to think outside the box before going to wacky conclusions.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Godboy said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proper investigation? Are you fucking serious?!!! There is no such thing with you guys. Any investigation that led to a conclusion other than your crazy theories, would be held as improper by the lunitic tin foil hat people. No matter how perfectly done the investigation was, you would create a conspiracy about how they falsified the evidence.
> 
> Why am i even bothering to tell you this? You know full and well what you do everytime sane people debunk your theories... you just move on to some other crazy thing, or you simply reject logic entirely and refuse to believe the truth. You are insane, so you will never be able to understand logic and reality, therefore its pointless for the normal people to try and help you understand these simple concepts.
> 
> You deserve your insanity, and i dont feel sorry for you at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you probably know, I do not know exactly what happened.
> 
> But, can you answer this;
> 
> Why did the Federal Bureau of Investigation confiscate all but video surveillance data from surrounding establishments that may have actually recorded what hit the pentagon?
> 
> Then the Federal Bureau of Investigation proceeded to release only one video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You and i arent qualified to answer questions about national security, because we dont know jack shit about it. However, off the top of my head i can come up with at least one reason why... the Pentagon is surrounded by outdoor parking lots, so every outdoor video is going to show their cars. Maybe they dont want the liscence plate numbers of all the people who work at the Pentagon out there online for insane conspiracy theorists, terroists or any other enemy of the state to see.
> 
> I would imagine theres probably dozens reasons why they wouldnt show the video, reasons that would make sense if explained, but sharing security secrets would be pretty stupid to do, therefore we arent told a reason why. I would be really dissappointed if they did explain it, to be perfectly honest.
> 
> Sometimes you have to think outside the box before going to wacky conclusions.
Click to expand...


If the premises are inadequate, then the only conclusion is insufficient evidence.

Okay the pentagon did not want to reveal their own surveillance videos, fine.  But confiscating video surveillance feeds from surrounding establishments is something else entirely.  That is just not acceptable from a logical or legal standpoint.  People have been litigating this issue for the last seven years.

What conclusion can you draw from this behavior?

Furthermore, why did they even release ONE video?


----------



## eots

oh bullshit..  there are lots photographs of the outside of the pentagon...how stupid.. like any idiot couldn't park at the local gas station or coffee shops and take down pentagon employees plate numbers if they wanted to.. or with a pair of binoculars from a near by apartment or office.lol


----------



## Terral

Hi Eots:



eots said:


> oh bullshit..  there are lots photographs of the outside of the pentagon...how stupid..



We agree. You trying to deliberate the 9/11 Pentagon 'facts' with other USMB members without one clue confused as to what really happened at the Pentagon on 9/11. 







The pictures all say that *"NO 100-Ton Jetliner crashed here!"* Look at the massive cable spools standing over the heads of the rescue workers. The second-story impact hole is exactly 18-feet 3-inches and a man can stand on top of those cable spools and reach up to the second-story concrete slab elevation that is STILL INTACT. Try to locate just "ONE" sign that a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon on 9/11!






Look at the temporary construction fence laying across the hood of the little sports car and the uprooted fence posts thrown back in our direction. Again, a man can stand on top of the undamaged green SUV and reach up to the elevation of the second-story concrete slab that IS STILL THERE. 






The two windows 'left' (north) of the second-story impact hole are "NOT" broken. The third-story windows are "NOT" broken above the little impact hole, which is IMPOSSIBLE if a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed here.






The damage from the port-side wing should have extended over to Column Line (CL) 5, but Column #9 and Column #10 (pic) remain very much intact. The Govt LIARS say that AA77 crashed into this E-Ring wall going 530 miles per hour, when these vehicles and cable spools say that NEVER HAPPENED. 






These Army and Navy Personnel are standing out in front of the missile-damaged E-Ring Wall with no intentions of saving anyone from any crashed 100-Ton Jetliner, because this missile strike has NOTHING to do with any Boeing 757-200 Jetliner. 






This is a picture of A/E Drive running between the C-Ring (left) and D-Ring (right) walls that is only 220-feet from the outer E-Ring Wall. The phantom AA77 is 155 feet long and includes two massive 6-Ton Rolls-Royce Engines (pic) that NEVER crashed through this C-Ring Wall; because this missile strike has NOTHING to do with any 100-Ton Jetliner. At 530 miles per hour, these 'two' massive engines should have struck the rear C-Ring wall in .39 seconds, but we can see THAT NEVER HAPPENED.






Instead we see a single little hole that was created by the 'third' bomblet explosion that went *"BOOM"* . . . 






. . . against the rear C-Ring wall of the Defense Intelligence Offices. We know what really happened at the Pentagon (my OP) by the 'facts' told by THE EVIDENCE having "NOTHING" to do with any 100-Ton Jetliner. These *Official Cover Story DUPES* cuckoo: = pic) *'are' worthy to be destroyed* (my Topic = #8), which is the reason they are acting so very STUPID . . .  

Who among you has 'quoted >>' from my work to prove 'anything' wrong using your own 'evidence?' Nobody. Checkmate. Now the *H1N1 Bio-Weapon Virus* (my Topic) "is" going to mutate into a Genocidal Monster, because that is exactly what you deserve . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> blah blah blah bullshit
> 
> which is the reason they are acting so very STUPID . . .
> 
> blah blah blah bullshit



Yeah...you thought we'd all be in FEMA camps and we will have Martial Law this year, right?

Anyway, your "theory" is shit.  For no other reason than nobody saw a missile but dozens of witnesses saw a plane. 

*CHECK MATE BITCH*

Anyway, please keep posting crappy pictures and the fecal-skadoodle or whatever the fuck you call it.  Its entertaining but certainly not factual.

Have a good day.


----------



## eots

the black knight returns


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> Anyway, your "theory" is shit.  For no other reason than nobody saw a missile but dozens of witnesses saw a plane . . .



In other words, Candy confused also has no pictures of AA77 crashed anywhere. ;0)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]LOL!! Candy = Corn LOL!! :0)[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Modbert

Eots and Terral fighting?



CRIPPLE FIGHT!!! - Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## Terral

Hi Dog:



Dogbert said:


> Eots and Terral fighting?



Not at all. Eots knows that 9/11 was definitely and inside job and that no 100-ton Jetliner hit the Pentagon like all of these military/aviation experts:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]Believe These Experts, OR Ms. CandyCorn . . .[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> the black knight returns



Huh? What the hell you talking about?


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, your "theory" is shit.  For no other reason than nobody saw a missile but dozens of witnesses saw a plane . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, Candy confused also has no pictures of AA77 crashed anywhere. ;0)
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]LOL!! Candy = Corn LOL!! :0)[/ame]
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Tons of pictures are out there.  You've seen them.  How'd the wreckage get inside the Pentagon?


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Dog:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eots and Terral fighting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. Eots knows that 9/11 was definitely and inside job and that no 100-ton Jetliner hit the Pentagon like all of these military/aviation experts:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]Believe These Experts, OR Ms. CandyCorn . . .[/ame]
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

except you are BOTH wrong


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the black knight returns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? What the hell you talking about?
Click to expand...


I am talking about you corndog...you are the nemesis ..the black knight...you and your self proclaimed victory's...lol

*TERREL VS THE BLACK KNIGHT AKA..CANDYCORN*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhRUe-gz690]YouTube - Black Knight[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the black knight returns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? What the hell you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking about you corndog...you are the nemesis ..the black knight...you and your self proclaimed victory's...lol
> 
> *TERREL VS THE BLACK KNIGHT AKA..CANDYCORN*
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhRUe-gz690]YouTube - Black Knight[/ame]
Click to expand...

oh come on, terral has had his ass handed to him in a bucket
if anything its terral that is the black knight


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the black knight returns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? What the hell you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am talking about you corndog...you are the nemesis ..the black knight...you and your self proclaimed victory's...lol
> 
> *TERREL VS THE BLACK KNIGHT AKA..CANDYCORN*
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhRUe-gz690]YouTube - Black Knight[/ame]
Click to expand...


Still don't get it but okay...whatever.

Any news on what took down the lightpoles outside of the Pentagon yet?  Just checking; you never answered.


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? What the hell you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about you corndog...you are the nemesis ..the black knight...you and your self proclaimed victory's...lol
> 
> *TERREL VS THE BLACK KNIGHT AKA..CANDYCORN*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still don't get it but okay...whatever.
> 
> Any news on what took down the lightpoles outside of the Pentagon yet?  Just checking; you never answered.
Click to expand...

it must have been the romulans


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am talking about you corndog...you are the nemesis ..the black knight...you and your self proclaimed victory's...lol
> 
> *TERREL VS THE BLACK KNIGHT AKA..CANDYCORN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it but okay...whatever.
> 
> Any news on what took down the lightpoles outside of the Pentagon yet?  Just checking; you never answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it must have been the romulans
Click to expand...


*I've had just about enough of your pro-romulan bullshit.  Clearly the Borg did that.  You will be assimilated. *


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it but okay...whatever.
> 
> Any news on what took down the lightpoles outside of the Pentagon yet?  Just checking; you never answered.
> 
> 
> 
> it must have been the romulans
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I've had just about enough of your pro-romulan bullshit.  Clearly the Borg did that.  You will be assimilated. *
Click to expand...

it couldn't have been the Borg
remember that trans-warp conduits were destroyed when Voyager made it home


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> it must have been the romulans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I've had just about enough of your pro-romulan bullshit.  Clearly the Borg did that.  You will be assimilated. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it couldn't have been the Borg
> remember that trans-warp conduits were destroyed when Voyager made it home
Click to expand...


Fucking Janeway!!!


----------



## eots

I cant say with certainty corn dog why don't we watch the tapes and find out ?? and why do you continue to mock the victims family's in their search for answers and a real investigation with full disclosure and subpoena powers ???


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> I cant say with certainty corn dog why don't we watch the tapes and find out ?? and why do you continue to mock the victims family's in their search for answers and a real investigation with full disclosure and subpoena powers ???


MOST of the families already know what happened
just a small fringe group(kinda like most troofers anyway) still think Bush had something to do with it
but funny how we never hear from the jersey girls anymore


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant say with certainty corn dog why don't we watch the tapes and find out ?? and why do you continue to mock the victims family's in their search for answers and a real investigation with full disclosure and subpoena powers ???
> 
> 
> 
> MOST of the families already know what happened
> just a small fringe group(kinda like most troofers anyway) still think Bush had something to do with it
> but funny how we never hear from the jersey girls anymore
Click to expand...


ya right glen...the Jersey girls are still very active and involved in the NY ballot initiative..you don't hear about them because the media prefers to report on john and Kate


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> I cant say with certainty



*Nobody is asking you for certainty....simply asking your what you THINK happened.  Do you get off on jousting verbally? 

Who do you think is going to win the World Series or Top Chef Las Vegas or how Jeffery McDonald killed his family allegedly as portrayed in "Fatal Vision" or hell, do you think it is going to rain tomorrow in Lincol Nebraska?  

Maybe we should put together investigations before we will get a simple answer from you.  

Sheesh.  No kidding here...why is it you guys are so chickenshit when it comes to simply explaining what you think happened--any part of what you think happened?  Surely there must be a reason why you're so damn scared.
*



eots said:


> corn dog why don't we watch the tapes and find out ??


I wish we could.  But until then, why not regale us with what you think happened?  I stated what I thought happened.  For a man, you sure don't have very large balls.

http://downloads.southparkstuff.com/sounds/epi105/105_bitchass.mp3



eots said:


> and why do you continue to mock the victims family's in their search for answers and a real investigation with full disclosure and subpoena powers ???



Oh boy here we go again.  12 public hearings, 2.5 million pages of documents examined, 1,000 hours of interviews, bi-partisan commission.  I guess you wanted 13 hearings, 2.56 million documents and 1,250 hours of interviews?  

Give it a rest already for Christ sake.  

As for mocking the survivors, you do that very well on your own: 

Here is your buddy Dylan Avery wondering aloud about Mark Bingham's Final words to his mom for example:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peGb_HdN4Zs]YouTube - Screw Loose Change - Not Freakin' Again Edition Pt.16/20[/ame]

I prefer not to use YouTube videos but that seems to be the only thing that penetrates your gray matter.

Somehow one of the callers from one of the planes (I don't recall which one) even left a voice message that contained the combination to the wall safe where her Last Will and Testament was.  Any word on how they fabricated that one?


----------



## eots

why do you continue this lie that the 9/11 commission report was anything but a cover -up or was in anyway thorough...can you provide any reasonable current link showing witnesses or participants in the 9/11 commission report that feels it was thorough and accurate other than you plagiarized popular mechanics spiel


----------



## DiveCon

where did he say anything of the sort?


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> why do you continue this lie that the 9/11 commission report was anything but a cover -up or was in anyway thorough



*Okay, fine.  Give me another story to believe that is more believable then.  You can't.  You won't.  You won't even give me a motherfucking opinion and you wonder why me and everybody else believes the story that makes the most sense and is, by the way, the only story?  Get a clue dumbass.  

Additionally, when asked "What major fact in the 9/11 Commission Report is incorrect", there is no response.

Finally, having read the report, it makes perfect sense.  From front to back; it makes perfect sense. *



eots said:


> ...can you provide any reasonable current link showing witnesses or participants in the 9/11 commission report that feels it was thorough and accurate other than you plagiarized popular mechanics spiel


*
http://a.media.abcnews.com/podcasts/090911_punch_kean.mp3

Here are the words of the Chairman from 9/11/09.  Care to give it a listen.  *


----------



## eots

Chairmen of 9/11 Commission: CIA "Stonewalled" us
Posted September 11th, 2009 http://www.nytimes.com/20...

Kean and Hamilton accused the CIA of obstructing justice. Trying to save their own necks, I guess.

Edit: This is an old article; there was a flurry of articles like this back in 2006, but people forget.

More info here: http://www.beyondleftrigh...

As a legal matter, it is not up to us to examine the C.I.A.&#8217;s failure to disclose the existence of these tapes. That is for others. What we do know is that government officials decided not to inform a lawfully constituted body, created by Congress and the president, to investigate one the greatest tragedies to confront this country. We call that obstruction.
-authors Thomas H. Kean and Lee H. Hamilton served as chairman and vice chairman, respectively, of the 9/11 commission.
http://www.nytimes.com/20...

9/11 Panel Suspected Deception by Pentagon
Allegations Brought to Inspectors General
Some staff members and commissioners of the Sept. 11 panel concluded that the Pentagon's initial story of how it reacted to the 2001 terrorist attacks may have been part of a deliberate effort to mislead the commission and the public rather than a reflection of the fog of events on that day, according to sources involved in the debate.
http://www.washingtonpost...

Book: Sept. 11 Panel Doubted Officials

The Sept. 11 commission was so frustrated with repeated misstatements by the Pentagon and FAA about their response to the 2001 terror attacks that it considered an investigation into possible deception, the panel's chairmen say in a new book.

Republican Thomas Kean and Democrat Lee Hamilton also say in "Without Precedent" that their panel was too soft in questioning former New York Mayor Rudolph Giuliani &#8212; and that the 20-month investigation may have suffered for it.

The book, a behind-the-scenes look at the investigation, recounts obstacles the authors say were thrown up by the Bush administration, internal disputes over President Bush's use of the attacks as a reason for invading Iraq, and the way the final report avoided questioning whether U.S. policy in the Middle East may have contributed to the attacks.

Kean and Hamilton said the commission found it mind-boggling that authorities had asserted during hearings that their air defenses had reacted quickly and were prepared to shoot down United Airlines Flight 93, which appeared headed toward Washington.

In fact, the commission determined &#8212; after it subpoenaed audiotapes and e-mails of the sequence of events &#8212; that the shootdown order did not reach North American Aerospace Command pilots until after all of the hijacked planes had crashed.

The book states that commission staff, "exceedingly frustrated" by what they thought could be deception, proposed a full review into why the FAA and the Pentagon's NORAD had presented inaccurate information. That ultimately could have led to sanctions.


Chairmen of 9/11 Commission: CIA "Stonewalled" us | Ron Paul Wins! | Campaign for Liberty at the Daily Paul


----------



## eots

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shocking new book by 9/11 commission co-chairman Thomas Kean and Lee Hamilton 
says Americans still don't know the whole truth about what happened that day.

"Fog of war could explain why some people were confused on the day of 9/11,
but it could not explain why all the after-action reports accident investigation and public testimony
by FAA and NORAD officials advanced an account of 9/11 that was untrue."


New book by 9/11 commission co-chairman- NORAD FAA DOD Pentagon LIED


----------



## eots

so who is it you have that supports the 9/11 commission report other than fringe groups like popular mechanics  and their minions ??


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> so who is it you have that supports the 9/11 commission report other than fringe groups like popular mechanics  and their minions ??


taking quotes out of context does not help you


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> so who is it you have that supports the 9/11 commission report other than fringe groups like popular mechanics  and their minions ??
> 
> 
> 
> taking quotes out of context does not help you
Click to expand...


pretending things are taken out of context just helps to prove the weakness of your argument...so please do.. put them context


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> so who is it you have that supports the 9/11 commission report other than fringe groups like popular mechanics  and their minions ??
> 
> 
> 
> taking quotes out of context does not help you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pretending things are taken out of context just helps to prove the weakness of your argument...so please do.. put them context
Click to expand...

no, you put them in context


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> so who is it you have that supports the 9/11 commission report other than fringe groups like popular mechanics  and their minions ??



Just played you a podcast of the Commission Chairman supporting his commission.  You didn't listen to it; did you?  Typical "truther"  LOL.

As for the book that Kean and Hamilton are writing or wrote, what, pray tell is the title?  The link was removed for "violations".  Typical "truther"  LOL.

Anyway until you give me something else to contradict the 9/11 Commission report or point to one major fact that is wrong in the text, me and the rest of the universe will believe it before we believe you just because you whine 24/7.  Typical "truther" LOL.


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> so who is it you have that supports the 9/11 commission report other than fringe groups like popular mechanics  and their minions ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just played you a podcast of the Commission Chairman supporting his commission.  You didn't listen to it; did you?  Typical "truther"  LOL.
> 
> As for the book that Kean and Hamilton are writing or wrote, what, pray tell is the title?  The link was removed for "violations".  Typical "truther"  LOL.
> 
> Anyway until you give me something else to contradict the 9/11 Commission report or point to one major fact that is wrong in the text, me and the rest of the universe will believe it before we believe you just because you whine 24/7.  Typical "truther" LOL.
Click to expand...


Lou Dobbs CNN News video.
New book by 9/11 commission co-chairman Thomas Kean and Lee Hamilton
Indicate lies by the FAA, NORAD and the Pentagon


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shocking new book by 9/11 commission co-chairman Thomas Kean and Lee Hamilton 
says Americans still don't know the whole truth about what happened that day.

"Fog of war could explain why some people were confused on the day of 9/11,
but it could not explain why all the after-action reports accident investigation and public testimony
by FAA and NORAD officials advanced an account of 9/11 that was untrue."

The original time line of flight 93
The governments time line about flight 77,
and details about fighter jets scrambled to intercept it.
The book also alleges government officials went forthcoming
with the investigation,
and it took interviews and subpoenas to shake loose valuable information.
A pentagon audit last year found...

"DOD did not accurately report to the 9/11 commission on the response to the September 11 hijackings."


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UrI2uV_PYw]YouTube - Lou Dobbs calls for a new investigation of 9/11![/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> so who is it you have that supports the 9/11 commission report other than fringe groups like popular mechanics  and their minions ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just played you a podcast of the Commission Chairman supporting his commission.  You didn't listen to it; did you?  Typical "truther"  LOL.
> 
> As for the book that Kean and Hamilton are writing or wrote, what, pray tell is the title?  The link was removed for "violations".  Typical "truther"  LOL.
> 
> Anyway until you give me something else to contradict the 9/11 Commission report or point to one major fact that is wrong in the text, me and the rest of the universe will believe it before we believe you just because you whine 24/7.  Typical "truther" LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lou Dobbs CNN News video.
> New book by 9/11 commission co-chairman Thomas Kean and Lee Hamilton
> Indicate lies by the FAA, NORAD and the Pentagon
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Shocking new book by 9/11 commission co-chairman Thomas Kean and Lee Hamilton
> says Americans still don't know the whole truth about what happened that day.
> 
> "Fog of war could explain why some people were confused on the day of 9/11,
> but it could not explain why all the after-action reports accident investigation and public testimony
> by FAA and NORAD officials advanced an account of 9/11 that was untrue."
> 
> The original time line of flight 93
> The governments time line about flight 77,
> and details about fighter jets scrambled to intercept it.
> The book also alleges government officials went forthcoming
> with the investigation,
> and it took interviews and subpoenas to shake loose valuable information.
> A pentagon audit last year found...
> 
> "DOD did not accurately report to the 9/11 commission on the response to the September 11 hijackings."
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UrI2uV_PYw]YouTube - Lou Dobbs calls for a new investigation of 9/11![/ame]
Click to expand...

and not one bit of that screams out "INSIDE JOB"


----------



## eots

Sep-11-2009 23:46 
The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies
Gordon Duff Salem-News.com 
How long have we watered the Tree of Deceit with the blood of patriots? 


John Farmer&#8217;s book: &#8220;The Ground Truth: The Story Behind America&#8217;s Defense on 9/11&#8243;

(CINCINNATI, Ohio) - In John Farmer&#8217;s book: &#8220;The Ground Truth: The Story Behind America&#8217;s Defense on 9/11&#8243;, the author builds the inescapably convincing case that the official version... is almost entirely untrue...

The 9/11 Commission now tells us that the official version of 9/11 was based on false testimony and documents and is almost entirely untrue. The details of this massive cover-up are carefully outlined in a book by John Farmer, who was the Senior Counsel for the 9/11 Commission. 

Farmer, Dean of Rutger Universities' School of Law and former Attorney General of New Jersey, was responsible for drafting the original flawed 9/11 report.

Does Farmer have cooperation and agreement from other members of the Commission? Yes. Did they say Bush ordered 9/11? No. Do they say that the 9/11 Commission was lied to by the FBI, CIA, Whitehouse and NORAD? Yes. Is there full documentary proof of this? Yes. 

Farmer states...&#8220;at some level of the government, at some point in time&#8230;there was an agreement not to tell the truth about what happened... I was shocked at how different the truth was from the way it was described &#8230;. The [Norad air defense] tapes told a radically different story from what had been told to us and the public for two years. This is not spin.&#8221;


The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies - Salem-News.Com


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just played you a podcast of the Commission Chairman supporting his commission.  You didn't listen to it; did you?  Typical "truther"  LOL.
> 
> As for the book that Kean and Hamilton are writing or wrote, what, pray tell is the title?  The link was removed for "violations".  Typical "truther"  LOL.
> 
> Anyway until you give me something else to contradict the 9/11 Commission report or point to one major fact that is wrong in the text, me and the rest of the universe will believe it before we believe you just because you whine 24/7.  Typical "truther" LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lou Dobbs CNN News video.
> New book by 9/11 commission co-chairman Thomas Kean and Lee Hamilton
> Indicate lies by the FAA, NORAD and the Pentagon
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Shocking new book by 9/11 commission co-chairman Thomas Kean and Lee Hamilton
> says Americans still don't know the whole truth about what happened that day.
> 
> "Fog of war could explain why some people were confused on the day of 9/11,
> but it could not explain why all the after-action reports accident investigation and public testimony
> by FAA and NORAD officials advanced an account of 9/11 that was untrue."
> 
> The original time line of flight 93
> The governments time line about flight 77,
> and details about fighter jets scrambled to intercept it.
> The book also alleges government officials went forthcoming
> with the investigation,
> and it took interviews and subpoenas to shake loose valuable information.
> A pentagon audit last year found...
> 
> "DOD did not accurately report to the 9/11 commission on the response to the September 11 hijackings."
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UrI2uV_PYw]YouTube - Lou Dobbs calls for a new investigation of 9/11![/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and not one bit of that screams out "INSIDE JOB"
Click to expand...


not to a deaf man..but even a deaf man ..should hear the SCREAM  OF COVER-UP


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lou Dobbs CNN News video.
> New book by 9/11 commission co-chairman Thomas Kean and Lee Hamilton
> Indicate lies by the FAA, NORAD and the Pentagon
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Shocking new book by 9/11 commission co-chairman Thomas Kean and Lee Hamilton
> says Americans still don't know the whole truth about what happened that day.
> 
> "Fog of war could explain why some people were confused on the day of 9/11,
> but it could not explain why all the after-action reports accident investigation and public testimony
> by FAA and NORAD officials advanced an account of 9/11 that was untrue."
> 
> The original time line of flight 93
> The governments time line about flight 77,
> and details about fighter jets scrambled to intercept it.
> The book also alleges government officials went forthcoming
> with the investigation,
> and it took interviews and subpoenas to shake loose valuable information.
> A pentagon audit last year found...
> 
> "DOD did not accurately report to the 9/11 commission on the response to the September 11 hijackings."
> 
> 
> YouTube - Lou Dobbs calls for a new investigation of 9/11!
> 
> 
> 
> and not one bit of that screams out "INSIDE JOB"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not to a deaf man..but even a deaf man ..should hear the SCREAM  OF COVER-UP
Click to expand...

but the question is, what was covered up?
not that it was a terrorist attack like you fucking morons think
i dont doubt for a minute that there was political CYA done, i have stated that multiple times
but that still doesnt make it an inside job, neither MIHOP or LIHOP
it is that the mistakes made were covered up 

sheeesh


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Sep-11-2009 23:46
> The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies
> Gordon Duff Salem-News.com
> How long have we watered the Tree of Deceit with the blood of patriots?
> 
> 
> John Farmer&#8217;s book: &#8220;The Ground Truth: The Story Behind America&#8217;s Defense on 9/11&#8243;
> 
> (CINCINNATI, Ohio) - In John Farmer&#8217;s book: &#8220;The Ground Truth: The Story Behind America&#8217;s Defense on 9/11&#8243;, the author builds the inescapably convincing case that the official version... is almost entirely untrue...
> 
> The 9/11 Commission now tells us that the official version of 9/11 was based on false testimony and documents and is almost entirely untrue. The details of this massive cover-up are carefully outlined in a book by John Farmer, who was the Senior Counsel for the 9/11 Commission.
> 
> Farmer, Dean of Rutger Universities' School of Law and former Attorney General of New Jersey, was responsible for drafting the original flawed 9/11 report.
> 
> Does Farmer have cooperation and agreement from other members of the Commission? Yes. Did they say Bush ordered 9/11? No. Do they say that the 9/11 Commission was lied to by the FBI, CIA, Whitehouse and NORAD? Yes. Is there full documentary proof of this? Yes.
> 
> Farmer states...&#8220;at some level of the government, at some point in time&#8230;there was an agreement not to tell the truth about what happened... I was shocked at how different the truth was from the way it was described &#8230;. The [Norad air defense] tapes told a radically different story from what had been told to us and the public for two years. This is not spin.&#8221;
> 
> 
> The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies - Salem-News.Com


all that is is a book report on some fucking nutters book
it proves NOTHING


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sep-11-2009 23:46
> The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies
> Gordon Duff Salem-News.com
> How long have we watered the Tree of Deceit with the blood of patriots?
> 
> 
> John Farmers book: The Ground Truth: The Story Behind Americas Defense on 9/11&#8243;
> 
> (CINCINNATI, Ohio) - In John Farmers book: The Ground Truth: The Story Behind Americas Defense on 9/11&#8243;, the author builds the inescapably convincing case that the official version... is almost entirely untrue...
> 
> The 9/11 Commission now tells us that the official version of 9/11 was based on false testimony and documents and is almost entirely untrue. The details of this massive cover-up are carefully outlined in a book by John Farmer, who was the Senior Counsel for the 9/11 Commission.
> 
> Farmer, Dean of Rutger Universities' School of Law and former Attorney General of New Jersey, was responsible for drafting the original flawed 9/11 report.
> 
> Does Farmer have cooperation and agreement from other members of the Commission? Yes. Did they say Bush ordered 9/11? No. Do they say that the 9/11 Commission was lied to by the FBI, CIA, Whitehouse and NORAD? Yes. Is there full documentary proof of this? Yes.
> 
> Farmer states...at some level of the government, at some point in timethere was an agreement not to tell the truth about what happened... I was shocked at how different the truth was from the way it was described . The [Norad air defense] tapes told a radically different story from what had been told to us and the public for two years. This is not spin.
> 
> 
> The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies - Salem-News.Com
> 
> 
> 
> all that is is a book report on some fucking nutters book
> it proves NOTHING
Click to expand...


truther nutters that were on the 9/11 commision...lol


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sep-11-2009 23:46
> The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies
> Gordon Duff Salem-News.com
> How long have we watered the Tree of Deceit with the blood of patriots?
> 
> 
> John Farmer&#8217;s book: &#8220;The Ground Truth: The Story Behind America&#8217;s Defense on 9/11&#8243;
> 
> (CINCINNATI, Ohio) - In John Farmer&#8217;s book: &#8220;The Ground Truth: The Story Behind America&#8217;s Defense on 9/11&#8243;, the author builds the inescapably convincing case that the official version... is almost entirely untrue...
> 
> The 9/11 Commission now tells us that the official version of 9/11 was based on false testimony and documents and is almost entirely untrue. The details of this massive cover-up are carefully outlined in a book by John Farmer, who was the Senior Counsel for the 9/11 Commission.
> 
> Farmer, Dean of Rutger Universities' School of Law and former Attorney General of New Jersey, was responsible for drafting the original flawed 9/11 report.
> 
> Does Farmer have cooperation and agreement from other members of the Commission? Yes. Did they say Bush ordered 9/11? No. Do they say that the 9/11 Commission was lied to by the FBI, CIA, Whitehouse and NORAD? Yes. Is there full documentary proof of this? Yes.
> 
> Farmer states...&#8220;at some level of the government, at some point in time&#8230;there was an agreement not to tell the truth about what happened... I was shocked at how different the truth was from the way it was described &#8230;. The [Norad air defense] tapes told a radically different story from what had been told to us and the public for two years. This is not spin.&#8221;
> 
> 
> The 9/11 Commission Rejects own Report as Based on Government Lies - Salem-News.Com
> 
> 
> 
> all that is is a book report on some fucking nutters book
> it proves NOTHING
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> truther nutters that were on the 9/11 commision...lol
Click to expand...


Oh, that 4 year old book?  You're hanging your hat on that?  Okay...the timeline was off.  And that means what....that the time line was off.  Gee.  As stated, not one major inaccuracy is in the text of the Commission report. 

And what did the CNN report say about subpoenas?  They had the power apparently.  You stated they didn't or implied they didn't.  Were you not being truthful!  I demand an investigation.  LOL


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> Oh, that 4 year old book?  You're hanging your hat on that?



Just when you think that NOBODY can be *this STUPID* (#8), then we see nonsense like this. I invite Ms. Candy to start her own Topic proving that AA77 crashed ANYWHERE. Coming to my Topic to whine and bitch and complain is not hanging your silly hat anywhere.  



candycorn said:


> Okay...the timeline was off. And that means what....that the time line was off.  Gee.



Every murder investigation begins with an accurate timeline of events! My Penagon Timeline is here. Go right ahead and bump my Pentagon Timeline Topic and try to point out a single error. :0) The *Offical Govt Timelines *(Govt/CNN link) say many different things (*9:43 AM crash*), which means that somebody is definitely LYING. The *FAA Timeline* says the aircraft crashed into the west side of the Pentagon at *9:32 AM *(link), but the corrupt *911CR* says that happened at 9:37:46 (PDF 27); with the *ACAAR* saying 9:38 AM (PDF 200). However, the evidence says the First Explosion at the Pentagon took place at exactly *9:31:39 AM* (my 9:31 Topic), which says the *FAA Timeline is 'correct.' 
*


candycorn said:


> As stated, not one major inaccuracy is in the text of the Commission report.



Statements like this say CandyCorn is full of crap. This guy does NOT know enough about this 9/11 Pentagon Case to even carry on a good conversation, which is the reason that he/she has no Topics started to make a 911Truth Case for ANYTHING. The 911CR has been keyword sanitized to exclude the word *'explosions,'* just like the corrupt ACAAR. We are looking at about 800 pages of LIES in Official Govt Testimony, because the DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA and their subordinate agencies are key players in this 9/11 Inside Job 'and' the Cover-up Operation. Both the 911CR 'and' the corrupt ACAAR use the singular term *"explosion"* exactly six (6) times, because both documents were keyword sanitized by the same corrupt Govt Agencies. The errant ACAAR omits the times of 9:31 and 9:32 to hide the fact that the Pentagon was deliberately struck by a DoD Raytheon Missile at exactly 9:31:39 AM. And then, the 911CR does not even make mention of WTC-7 even one time, but Ms. Candy says there is not one major (heh) inconsistency with the corrupt 911 Commission Report. BTW, this nonsense right here is *reason #10* that *the USA 'is' worthy to be wiped off the face of the earth* (my Topic), because Americans 'are' really this STUPID . . .  

This I can say with 100 percent certainty: I know more about all of these corrupt Govt reports and their contents than all of my debating opponents combined BY FAR. Ms. Candy cuckoo wants to believe a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon on 9/11 at 9:38 AM, because Bush and Rove and Cheney and Rumsfeld say so . . . 



candycorn said:


> And what did the CNN report say about subpoenas?  They had the power apparently.  You stated they didn't or implied they didn't.  Were you not being truthful!  I demand an investigation.  LOL



Yeah. Keep right on laughing. Here is what the Chief CNN Pentagon Correspondent said on 9/11, while standing right in front of the Pentagon:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm_cnFoMHjA"]Candy Should Be Embarrassed, But That Requires A Brain[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that 4 year old book?  You're hanging your hat on that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when you think that NOBODY can be *this STUPID* (#8), then we see nonsense like this. I invite Ms. Candy to start her own Topic proving that AA77 crashed ANYWHERE. Coming to my Topic to whine and bitch and complain is not hanging your silly hat anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...the timeline was off. And that means what....that the time line was off.  Gee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every murder investigation begins with an accurate timeline of events! My Penagon Timeline is here. Go right ahead and bump my Pentagon Timeline Topic and try to point out a single error. :0) The *Offical Govt Timelines *(Govt/CNN link) say many different things (*9:43 AM crash*), which means that somebody is definitely LYING. The *FAA Timeline* says the aircraft crashed into the west side of the Pentagon at *9:32 AM *(link), but the corrupt *911CR* says that happened at 9:37:46 (PDF 27); with the *ACAAR* saying 9:38 AM (PDF 200). However, the evidence says the First Explosion at the Pentagon took place at exactly *9:31:39 AM* (my 9:31 Topic), which says the *FAA Timeline is 'correct.'
> *
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> As stated, not one major inaccuracy is in the text of the Commission report.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Statements like this say CandyCorn is full of crap. This guy does NOT know enough about this 9/11 Pentagon Case to even carry on a good conversation, which is the reason that he/she has no Topics started to make a 911Truth Case for ANYTHING. The 911CR has been keyword sanitized to exclude the word *'explosions,'* just like the corrupt ACAAR. We are looking at about 800 pages of LIES in Official Govt Testimony, because the DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA and their subordinate agencies are key players in this 9/11 Inside Job 'and' the Cover-up Operation. Both the 911CR 'and' the corrupt ACAAR use the singular term *"explosion"* exactly six (6) times, because both documents were keyword sanitized by the same corrupt Govt Agencies. The errant ACAAR omits the times of 9:31 and 9:32 to hide the fact that the Pentagon was deliberately struck by a DoD Raytheon Missile at exactly 9:31:39 AM. And then, the 911CR does not even make mention of WTC-7 even one time, but Ms. Candy says there is not one major (heh) inconsistency with the corrupt 911 Commission Report. BTW, this nonsense right here is *reason #10* that *the USA 'is' worthy to be wiped off the face of the earth* (my Topic), because Americans 'are' really this STUPID . . .
> 
> This I can say with 100 percent certainty: I know more about all of these corrupt Govt reports and their contents than all of my debating opponents combined BY FAR. Ms. Candy cuckoo wants to believe a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon on 9/11 at 9:38 AM, because Bush and Rove and Cheney and Rumsfeld say so . . .
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what did the CNN report say about subpoenas?  They had the power apparently.  You stated they didn't or implied they didn't.  Were you not being truthful!  I demand an investigation.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. Keep right on laughing. Here is what the Chief CNN Pentagon Correspondent said on 9/11, while standing right in front of the Pentagon:
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm_cnFoMHjA"]Candy Should Be Embarrassed, But That Requires A Brain[/ame]
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

wow, more proof the troofers dont give a rats ass about the truth


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> all that is is a book report on some fucking nutters book
> it proves NOTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truther nutters that were on the 9/11 commision...lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, that 4 year old book?  You're hanging your hat on that?  Okay...the timeline was off.  And that means what....that the time line was off.  Gee.  As stated, not one major inaccuracy is in the text of the Commission report.
> 
> And what did the CNN report say about subpoenas?  They had the power apparently.  You stated they didn't or implied they didn't.  Were you not being truthful!  I demand an investigation.  LOL
Click to expand...


you left out the part about intercept and prior knowledge ..your answer just proves how disingenuous you really are


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> truther nutters that were on the 9/11 commision...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, that 4 year old book?  You're hanging your hat on that?  Okay...the timeline was off.  And that means what....that the time line was off.  Gee.  As stated, not one major inaccuracy is in the text of the Commission report.
> 
> And what did the CNN report say about subpoenas?  They had the power apparently.  You stated they didn't or implied they didn't.  Were you not being truthful!  I demand an investigation.  LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you left out the part about intercept and prior knowledge ..your answer just proves how disingenuous you really are
Click to expand...


Prior knowledge...I don't recall hearing that.  What was said about it.  As for intercepts, hell it took a long time to find Payne Stewart's plane that wasn't hijacked.  Somehow,they were supposed to find one jet in the Northeastern US and shoot it down?


----------



## eots

*wow who has more credibility these patriots...or...candycornhole...hmmmmm *



*Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army &#8211; Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile *BatteryControl Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.

Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, *I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon? * If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there. 

Additionally, in my experience *as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director *for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control. * No way!  *With very bad luck, *perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could!* 

Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists". 

*Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State*."


.........................................................................................................................................................

*t. Col. Guy S. Razer, MS Aeronautical Science, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Retired U.S. Air Force command fighter pilot.  Former instructor; U.S. Air Force Fighter Weapons School and NATO&#8217;s Tactical Leadership Program.  As an Air Force weapons effects expert was responsible for wartime tasking of most appropriate aircraft/munition for target destruction to include steel and concrete superstructures. * Former aeronautical structures flight test engineer with McDonnell Douglas, working on advanced DC-9 autopilot systems and DC-10 flight envelope expansion stress and flutter analysis.  Tactical aircraft flown: General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber, McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle, General Dynamics / Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet, Boeing B-1 Bomber, MiG-29 (Russian fighter), and Su-22 (Russian fighter/bomber).  3,000+ fighter hours.  Combat time over Iraq.  20-year Air Force career. 

*
Statement to this website 3/25/07: "After 4+ years of research since retirement in 2002, I am 100% convinced that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were planned, organized, and committed by treasonous perpetrators that have infiltrated the highest levels of our government.  It is now time to take our country back. 
*
........................................................................................................................................
*Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority*.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career. 

Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic. 
Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ... 

The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view. &#8230; 

With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged. &#8230; 

*As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history."   *

*
.........................................................................................................................................................
Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech). *  Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University. 
Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: 

"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. 

They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official &#8220;investigations&#8221; have really been cover-up operations. 

Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response. 

We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administration&#8217;s interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed. 

We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media." 


Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  It&#8217;s impossible. &#8230; There&#8217;s a second group of facts having to do with the cover up. &#8230; Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government don&#8217;t want us to know what happened and who&#8217;s responsible.&#8230; 

Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that it&#8217;s highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney. 

I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. *Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say that&#8217;s much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder*."  http://video.go 

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## DiveCon

they he goes again, the C&P king


----------



## eots

hmmmmm...diveconman or these gentlemen..scholars and .....patriots ....hmmmm

http://patriotsquestion911.com/


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> hmmmmm...diveconman or these gentlemen..scholars and .....patriots ....hmmmm
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


ok id-eots, prove who those people are and that those are actually teir words
i've asked you before but you have NEVER done so
you just make that strawman that no one could ever put anything fake on the internet
Home | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> *wow who has more credibility these patriots...or...candycornhole...hmmmmm *
> 
> 
> 
> *Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army &#8211; Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile *BatteryControl Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.
> 
> Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, *I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon? * If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there.
> 
> Additionally, in my experience *as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director *for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control. * No way!  *With very bad luck, *perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could!*
> 
> Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists".
> 
> *Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State*."
> 
> 
> .........................................................................................................................................................
> 
> *t. Col. Guy S. Razer, MS Aeronautical Science, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Retired U.S. Air Force command fighter pilot.  Former instructor; U.S. Air Force Fighter Weapons School and NATO&#8217;s Tactical Leadership Program.  As an Air Force weapons effects expert was responsible for wartime tasking of most appropriate aircraft/munition for target destruction to include steel and concrete superstructures. * Former aeronautical structures flight test engineer with McDonnell Douglas, working on advanced DC-9 autopilot systems and DC-10 flight envelope expansion stress and flutter analysis.  Tactical aircraft flown: General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber, McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle, General Dynamics / Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet, Boeing B-1 Bomber, MiG-29 (Russian fighter), and Su-22 (Russian fighter/bomber).  3,000+ fighter hours.  Combat time over Iraq.  20-year Air Force career.
> 
> *
> Statement to this website 3/25/07: "After 4+ years of research since retirement in 2002, I am 100% convinced that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were planned, organized, and committed by treasonous perpetrators that have infiltrated the highest levels of our government.  It is now time to take our country back.
> *
> ........................................................................................................................................
> *Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority*.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career.
> 
> Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic.
> Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ...
> 
> The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view. &#8230;
> 
> With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged. &#8230;
> 
> *As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history."   *
> 
> *
> .........................................................................................................................................................
> Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech). *  Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.
> Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement:
> 
> "Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned.
> 
> They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official &#8220;investigations&#8221; have really been cover-up operations.
> 
> Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response.
> 
> We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administration&#8217;s interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed.
> 
> We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media."
> 
> 
> Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  It&#8217;s impossible. &#8230; There&#8217;s a second group of facts having to do with the cover up. &#8230; Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government don&#8217;t want us to know what happened and who&#8217;s responsible.&#8230;
> 
> Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that it&#8217;s highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney.
> 
> I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. *Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say that&#8217;s much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder*."  http://video.go
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



*
If you wanted to (you won't of course) you could listen to the words of Colonel Robert Marr who was stationed at NEADS (Northeast Air Defense Sector) describe the reality of the situation.

National Geographic Channel: Inside 9/11 Video Archive

His and dozens of  other accounts of 9/11 by people who were actually involved in it--not commentators--can be found at that site.  

Oh wait, I'm sorry.  All of them are in on it too according to you and your other "patriots".  

*


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wow who has more credibility these patriots...or...candycornhole...hmmmmm *
> 
> 
> 
> *Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army &#8211; Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile *BatteryControl Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.
> 
> Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, *I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon? * If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there.
> 
> Additionally, in my experience *as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director *for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control. * No way!  *With very bad luck, *perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could!*
> 
> Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists".
> 
> *Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State*."
> 
> 
> .........................................................................................................................................................
> 
> *t. Col. Guy S. Razer, MS Aeronautical Science, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Retired U.S. Air Force command fighter pilot.  Former instructor; U.S. Air Force Fighter Weapons School and NATO&#8217;s Tactical Leadership Program.  As an Air Force weapons effects expert was responsible for wartime tasking of most appropriate aircraft/munition for target destruction to include steel and concrete superstructures. * Former aeronautical structures flight test engineer with McDonnell Douglas, working on advanced DC-9 autopilot systems and DC-10 flight envelope expansion stress and flutter analysis.  Tactical aircraft flown: General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber, McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle, General Dynamics / Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet, Boeing B-1 Bomber, MiG-29 (Russian fighter), and Su-22 (Russian fighter/bomber).  3,000+ fighter hours.  Combat time over Iraq.  20-year Air Force career.
> 
> *
> Statement to this website 3/25/07: "After 4+ years of research since retirement in 2002, I am 100% convinced that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were planned, organized, and committed by treasonous perpetrators that have infiltrated the highest levels of our government.  It is now time to take our country back.
> *
> ........................................................................................................................................
> *Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority*.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career.
> 
> Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic.
> Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ...
> 
> The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view. &#8230;
> 
> With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged. &#8230;
> 
> *As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history."   *
> 
> *
> .........................................................................................................................................................
> Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech). *  Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.
> Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement:
> 
> "Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned.
> 
> They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official &#8220;investigations&#8221; have really been cover-up operations.
> 
> Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response.
> 
> We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administration&#8217;s interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed.
> 
> We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media."
> 
> 
> Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  It&#8217;s impossible. &#8230; There&#8217;s a second group of facts having to do with the cover up. &#8230; Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government don&#8217;t want us to know what happened and who&#8217;s responsible.&#8230;
> 
> Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that it&#8217;s highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney.
> 
> I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. *Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say that&#8217;s much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder*."  http://video.go
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> If you wanted to (you won't of course) you could listen to the words of Colonel Robert Marr who was stationed at NEADS (Northeast Air Defense Sector) describe the reality of the situation.
> 
> National Geographic Channel: Inside 9/11 Video Archive
> 
> His and dozens of  other accounts of 9/11 by people who were actually involved in it--not commentators--can be found at that site.
> 
> Oh wait, I'm sorry.  All of them are in on it too according to you and your other "patriots".
> 
> *
Click to expand...


. given the documented lies and destruction of evidence by the FAA. and NORAD .without cross examination from other professionals given or expressed in a NGEO..propaganda piece... it is pretty much a meaningless soundbite

cool reference site for debunking the debunkers however..thanx


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wow who has more credibility these patriots...or...candycornhole...hmmmmm *
> 
> 
> 
> *Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army &#8211; Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile *BatteryControl Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.
> 
> Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, *I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon? * If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there.
> 
> Additionally, in my experience *as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director *for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control. * No way!  *With very bad luck, *perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could!*
> 
> Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists".
> 
> *Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State*."
> 
> 
> .........................................................................................................................................................
> 
> *t. Col. Guy S. Razer, MS Aeronautical Science, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Retired U.S. Air Force command fighter pilot.  Former instructor; U.S. Air Force Fighter Weapons School and NATO&#8217;s Tactical Leadership Program.  As an Air Force weapons effects expert was responsible for wartime tasking of most appropriate aircraft/munition for target destruction to include steel and concrete superstructures. * Former aeronautical structures flight test engineer with McDonnell Douglas, working on advanced DC-9 autopilot systems and DC-10 flight envelope expansion stress and flutter analysis.  Tactical aircraft flown: General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber, McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle, General Dynamics / Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet, Boeing B-1 Bomber, MiG-29 (Russian fighter), and Su-22 (Russian fighter/bomber).  3,000+ fighter hours.  Combat time over Iraq.  20-year Air Force career.
> 
> *
> Statement to this website 3/25/07: "After 4+ years of research since retirement in 2002, I am 100% convinced that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were planned, organized, and committed by treasonous perpetrators that have infiltrated the highest levels of our government.  It is now time to take our country back.
> *
> ........................................................................................................................................
> *Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority*.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career.
> 
> Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic.
> Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ...
> 
> The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view. &#8230;
> 
> With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged. &#8230;
> 
> *As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history."   *
> 
> *
> .........................................................................................................................................................
> Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech). *  Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.
> Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement:
> 
> "Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned.
> 
> They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official &#8220;investigations&#8221; have really been cover-up operations.
> 
> Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response.
> 
> We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administration&#8217;s interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed.
> 
> We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media."
> 
> 
> Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  It&#8217;s impossible. &#8230; There&#8217;s a second group of facts having to do with the cover up. &#8230; Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government don&#8217;t want us to know what happened and who&#8217;s responsible.&#8230;
> 
> Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that it&#8217;s highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney.
> 
> I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. *Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say that&#8217;s much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder*."  http://video.go
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> If you wanted to (you won't of course) you could listen to the words of Colonel Robert Marr who was stationed at NEADS (Northeast Air Defense Sector) describe the reality of the situation.
> 
> National Geographic Channel: Inside 9/11 Video Archive
> 
> His and dozens of  other accounts of 9/11 by people who were actually involved in it--not commentators--can be found at that site.
> 
> Oh wait, I'm sorry.  All of them are in on it too according to you and your other "patriots".
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . given the documented lies and destruction of evidence by the FAA. and NORAD .without cross examination from other professionals given or expressed in a NGEO..propaganda piece... it is pretty much a meaningless soundbite
> 
> cool reference site for debunking the debunkers however..thanx
Click to expand...

what a load of shit
you guys never "debunk" anything
you just change your story and claim something completely different
like when your jones asshole professor was shown it was IMPOSSIBLE for thermite to cut a beam, he changed it to some mysterious "super thermite"
that doesn't exist for anything other than igniting fireworks


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *wow who has more credibility these patriots...or...candycornhole...hmmmmm *
> 
> 
> 
> *Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army &#8211; Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile *BatteryControl Officer for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.
> 
> Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, *I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon? * If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there.
> 
> Additionally, in my experience *as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director *for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control. * No way!  *With very bad luck, *perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could!*
> 
> Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists".
> 
> *Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State*."
> 
> 
> .........................................................................................................................................................
> 
> *t. Col. Guy S. Razer, MS Aeronautical Science, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Retired U.S. Air Force command fighter pilot.  Former instructor; U.S. Air Force Fighter Weapons School and NATO&#8217;s Tactical Leadership Program.  As an Air Force weapons effects expert was responsible for wartime tasking of most appropriate aircraft/munition for target destruction to include steel and concrete superstructures. * Former aeronautical structures flight test engineer with McDonnell Douglas, working on advanced DC-9 autopilot systems and DC-10 flight envelope expansion stress and flutter analysis.  Tactical aircraft flown: General Dynamics F-111 Aardvark fighter/bomber, McDonnell Douglas F-15E Strike Eagle, General Dynamics / Lockheed Martin F-16 Fighting Falcon, McDonnell Douglas F-18 Hornet, Boeing B-1 Bomber, MiG-29 (Russian fighter), and Su-22 (Russian fighter/bomber).  3,000+ fighter hours.  Combat time over Iraq.  20-year Air Force career.
> 
> *
> Statement to this website 3/25/07: "After 4+ years of research since retirement in 2002, I am 100% convinced that the attacks of September 11, 2001 were planned, organized, and committed by treasonous perpetrators that have infiltrated the highest levels of our government.  It is now time to take our country back.
> *
> ........................................................................................................................................
> *Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority*.  Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College.  34-year Air Force career.
> 
> Licensed commercial pilot.  Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic.
> Essay: "In all my years of direct and indirect participation, I never witnessed nor even heard of an aircraft loss, where the wreckage was accessible, that prevented investigators from finding enough hard evidence to positively identify the make, model, and specific registration number of the aircraft -- and in most cases the precise cause of the accident. ...
> 
> The government alleges that four wide-body airliners crashed on the morning of September 11 2001, resulting in the deaths of more than 3,000 human beings, yet not one piece of hard aircraft evidence has been produced in an attempt to positively identify any of the four aircraft. On the contrary, it seems only that all potential evidence was deliberately kept hidden from public view. &#8230;
> 
> With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged. &#8230;
> 
> *As painful and heartbreaking as was the loss of innocent lives and the lingering health problems of thousands more, a most troublesome and nightmarish probability remains that so many Americans appear to be involved in the most heinous conspiracy in our country's history."   *
> 
> *
> .........................................................................................................................................................
> Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech). *  Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.
> Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement:
> 
> "Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned.
> 
> They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official &#8220;investigations&#8221; have really been cover-up operations.
> 
> Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response.
> 
> We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administration&#8217;s interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed.
> 
> We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media."
> 
> 
> Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  It&#8217;s impossible. &#8230; There&#8217;s a second group of facts having to do with the cover up. &#8230; Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government don&#8217;t want us to know what happened and who&#8217;s responsible.&#8230;
> 
> Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that it&#8217;s highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney.
> 
> I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. *Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say that&#8217;s much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder*."  http://video.go
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> If you wanted to (you won't of course) you could listen to the words of Colonel Robert Marr who was stationed at NEADS (Northeast Air Defense Sector) describe the reality of the situation.
> 
> National Geographic Channel: Inside 9/11 Video Archive
> 
> His and dozens of  other accounts of 9/11 by people who were actually involved in it--not commentators--can be found at that site.
> 
> Oh wait, I'm sorry.  All of them are in on it too according to you and your other "patriots".
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> . given the documented lies and destruction of evidence by the FAA. and NORAD .without cross examination from other professionals given or expressed in a NGEO..propaganda piece... it is pretty much a meaningless soundbite
> 
> cool reference site for debunking the debunkers however..thanx
Click to expand...


You're pretty tiresome.  Anyway, people who had skin in the game tell a much different story than your paid "analysts" do.  Your choice of counsel is your own but listening to people who were there seems to be the most intelligent thing to do.  Obviously you think differently.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> If you wanted to (you won't of course) you could listen to the words of Colonel Robert Marr who was stationed at NEADS (Northeast Air Defense Sector) describe the reality of the situation.
> 
> National Geographic Channel: Inside 9/11 Video Archive
> 
> His and dozens of  other accounts of 9/11 by people who were actually involved in it--not commentators--can be found at that site.
> 
> Oh wait, I'm sorry.  All of them are in on it too according to you and your other "patriots".
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . given the documented lies and destruction of evidence by the FAA. and NORAD .without cross examination from other professionals given or expressed in a NGEO..propaganda piece... it is pretty much a meaningless soundbite
> 
> cool reference site for debunking the debunkers however..thanx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what a load of shit
> you guys never "debunk" anything
> you just change your story and claim something completely different
> like when your jones asshole professor was shown it was IMPOSSIBLE for thermite to cut a beam, he changed it to some mysterious "super thermite"
> that doesn't exist for anything other than igniting fireworks
Click to expand...


What is the current tool used for cutting support columns in building destruction?


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> If you wanted to (you won't of course) you could listen to the words of Colonel Robert Marr who was stationed at NEADS (Northeast Air Defense Sector) describe the reality of the situation.
> 
> National Geographic Channel: Inside 9/11 Video Archive
> 
> His and dozens of  other accounts of 9/11 by people who were actually involved in it--not commentators--can be found at that site.
> 
> Oh wait, I'm sorry.  All of them are in on it too according to you and your other "patriots".
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . given the documented lies and destruction of evidence by the FAA. and NORAD .without cross examination from other professionals given or expressed in a NGEO..propaganda piece... it is pretty much a meaningless soundbite
> 
> cool reference site for debunking the debunkers however..thanx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're pretty tiresome.  Anyway, people who had skin in the game tell a much different story than your paid "analysts" do.  Your choice of counsel is your own but listening to people who were there seems to be the most intelligent thing to do.  Obviously you think differently.
Click to expand...


none of these patriots are being paid in fact they risk reputation and career and stop saying people..it was one man..and why did thy not interview he FAA controller that destroyed the tapes  ?? or even mention the fact ?...no the intelligent thing to do would be to have experts cross examine the testimony


----------



## Terral

Hi DiveBomb:



DiveCon said:


> wow, more proof the troofers dont give a rats ass about the truth



No. This is more proof that *DiveBomb* cuckoo is a *'one-liner idiot'* confused who could not find a real 'conspiracy' (check the Forum Title) on a clear day using both hands. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]One-Liner Idiot!!! :0)[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> . given the documented lies and destruction of evidence by the FAA. and NORAD .without cross examination from other professionals given or expressed in a NGEO..propaganda piece... it is pretty much a meaningless soundbite
> 
> cool reference site for debunking the debunkers however..thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty tiresome.  Anyway, people who had skin in the game tell a much different story than your paid "analysts" do.  Your choice of counsel is your own but listening to people who were there seems to be the most intelligent thing to do.  Obviously you think differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> none of these patriots are being paid in fact they risk reputation and career and stop saying people..it was one man..and why did thy not interview he FAA controller that destroyed the tapes  ?? or even mention the fact ?...no the intelligent thing to do would be to have experts cross examine the testimony
Click to expand...


Yeah thats why they sell DVD's, T-shirts, hats, bumperstickers to losers like you with more dollars than sense.  

Cross examination happens at the trial level asswipe. 
You haven't even got an indictment yet asswipe.
You haven't even got a second (neeless) investigation yet asswipe.
And you come off like a wierdo who is, in fact, an asswipe.


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty tiresome.  Anyway, people who had skin in the game tell a much different story than your paid "analysts" do.  Your choice of counsel is your own but listening to people who were there seems to be the most intelligent thing to do.  Obviously you think differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none of these patriots are being paid in fact they risk reputation and career and stop saying people..it was one man..and why did thy not interview he FAA controller that destroyed the tapes  ?? or even mention the fact ?...no the intelligent thing to do would be to have experts cross examine the testimony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah thats why they sell DVD's, T-shirts, hats, bumperstickers to losers like you with more dollars than sense.
> 
> Cross examination happens at the trial level asswipe.
> You haven't even got an indictment yet asswipe.
> You haven't even got a second (neeless) investigation yet asswipe.
> And you come off like a wierdo who is, in fact, an asswipe.
Click to expand...


ya that's right retired NORAD officers and and active NASA researchers sell bumper stickers..I don't thnik so..and sworn testomony can be cross examined without a trial..



Controllers' 9/11 Tape Destroyed, Report Says

By Sara Kehaulani Goo
Washington Post Staff Writer
Friday, May 7, 2004; Page A02 

Six air traffic controllers provided accounts of their communications with hijacked planes on Sept. 11, 2001, on a tape recording that was later destroyed by a Federal Aviation Administration manager, according to a government investigative report issued yesterday. 

It is unclear what was on the tape, but its destruction did little to dispel the appearance that government officials withheld evidence, the report by the Department of Transportation inspector general said. The report found that an FAA manager tape-recorded an hour-long interview with the controllers just hours after the hijacked aircraft crashed into the World Trade Center towers, the Pentagon and a field in Pennsylvania. His intention was to provide the information quickly to the FBI. But months after the recording, the tape was never turned over to the FBI and another FAA manager decided on his own to destroy the tape, crushing it with his hand, cutting it into small pieces and depositing the pieces into several trash cans.


Controllers' 9/11 Tape Destroyed, Report Says (washingtonpost.com)


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> Yeah thats why they sell DVD's, T-shirts, hats, bumperstickers to losers like you with more dollars than sense.
> 
> Cross examination happens at the trial level asswipe.
> You haven't even got an indictment yet asswipe.
> You haven't even got a second (neeless) investigation yet asswipe.
> And you come off like a wierdo who is, in fact, an asswipe.



No. Candy is the *Cornholio* . . .

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yW_sIKBfIk"]. . .Candy Cornholio . . .[/ame]

. . . that thinks this . . . 







. . . is a crashed 100-ton Jetliner (my Flight 93 Topic). CandyCorn (heh) cannot even tell the difference between a real crashed 100-Ton Jetliner and AN EMPTY HOLE!!! :0)






Then we get to this 9/11 Pentagon Case and Candy makes the same STUPID mistake:

My Pentagon OP






Once again we have an EMPTY HOLE (like the one in Candy's head) and no signs of any crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at all. Zip, zero, nada, NONE. 






You 'can' see the green tree (heh), and signs of a missile strike, but NOTHING even remotely resembling a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner! But hey, at least Ms. Candy 'can' sit behind that computer screen and type "asswipe" . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM"]What A Cornholio BoneHead!!! :0)[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats why they sell DVD's, T-shirts, hats, bumperstickers to losers like you with more dollars than sense.
> 
> Cross examination happens at the trial level asswipe.
> You haven't even got an indictment yet asswipe.
> You haven't even got a second (neeless) investigation yet asswipe.
> And you come off like a wierdo who is, in fact, an asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Candy is the *Cornholio* . . .
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yW_sIKBfIk"]. . .Candy Cornholio . . .[/ame]
> 
> . . . that thinks this . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . is a crashed 100-ton Jetliner (my Flight 93 Topic). CandyCorn (heh) cannot even tell the difference between a real crashed 100-Ton Jetliner and AN EMPTY HOLE!!! :0)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we get to this 9/11 Pentagon Case and Candy makes the same STUPID mistake:
> 
> My Pentagon OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again we have an EMPTY HOLE (like the one in Candy's head) and no signs of any crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at all. Zip, zero, nada, NONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You 'can' see the green tree (heh), and signs of a missile strike, but NOTHING even remotely resembling a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner! But hey, at least Ms. Candy 'can' sit behind that computer screen and type "asswipe" . . .
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM"]What A Cornholio BoneHead!!! :0)[/ame]
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


lol.great post Terral.I could not have said it better.


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> . given the documented lies and destruction of evidence by the FAA. and NORAD .without cross examination from other professionals given or expressed in a NGEO..propaganda piece... it is pretty much a meaningless soundbite
> 
> cool reference site for debunking the debunkers however..thanx
> 
> 
> 
> what a load of shit
> you guys never "debunk" anything
> you just change your story and claim something completely different
> like when your jones asshole professor was shown it was IMPOSSIBLE for thermite to cut a beam, he changed it to some mysterious "super thermite"
> that doesn't exist for anything other than igniting fireworks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the current tool used for cutting support columns in building destruction?
Click to expand...

shape charges not thermite
and they leave a very different signature on the beams, because the cutting agent is molten copper
they also will bend the metal around the cut
no evidence of that ANYWHERE on 9/11


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> . given the documented lies and destruction of evidence by the FAA. and NORAD .without cross examination from other professionals given or expressed in a NGEO..propaganda piece... it is pretty much a meaningless soundbite
> 
> cool reference site for debunking the debunkers however..thanx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty tiresome.  Anyway, people who had skin in the game tell a much different story than your paid "analysts" do.  Your choice of counsel is your own but listening to people who were there seems to be the most intelligent thing to do.  Obviously you think differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> none of these patriots are being paid in fact they risk reputation and career and stop saying people..it was one man..and why did thy not interview he FAA controller that destroyed the tapes  ?? or even mention the fact ?...no the intelligent thing to do would be to have experts cross examine the testimony
Click to expand...

BULLSHIT
most of them are RETIRED


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats why they sell DVD's, T-shirts, hats, bumperstickers to losers like you with more dollars than sense.
> 
> Cross examination happens at the trial level asswipe.
> You haven't even got an indictment yet asswipe.
> You haven't even got a second (neeless) investigation yet asswipe.
> And you come off like a wierdo who is, in fact, an asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Candy is the *Cornholio* . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . that thinks this . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . is a crashed 100-ton Jetliner (my Flight 93 Topic). CandyCorn (heh) cannot even tell the difference between a real crashed 100-Ton Jetliner and AN EMPTY HOLE!!! :0)
> 
> 
> 
> Then we get to this 9/11 Pentagon Case and Candy makes the same STUPID mistake:
> 
> My Pentagon OP
> 
> 
> 
> Once again we have an EMPTY HOLE (like the one in Candy's head) and no signs of any crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at all. Zip, zero, nada, NONE.
> 
> 
> 
> You 'can' see the green tree (heh), and signs of a missile strike, but NOTHING even remotely resembling a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner! But hey, at least Ms. Candy 'can' sit behind that computer screen and type "asswipe" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.great post Terral.I could not have said it better.
Click to expand...

typical 9/11 rimjob post
applauds another's bullshit post


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty tiresome.  Anyway, people who had skin in the game tell a much different story than your paid "analysts" do.  Your choice of counsel is your own but listening to people who were there seems to be the most intelligent thing to do.  Obviously you think differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> none of these patriots are being paid in fact they risk reputation and career and stop saying people..it was one man..and why did thy not interview he FAA controller that destroyed the tapes  ?? or even mention the fact ?...no the intelligent thing to do would be to have experts cross examine the testimony
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLSHIT
> most of them are RETIRED
Click to expand...


of course most of the military is retired or they couldn't speak but many still work in the private sector in their fields of expertise and none of them need to sell bumper stickers or take their statements lightly  and to suggest so is ludicrous


----------



## candycorn

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Candy is the *Cornholio* . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . that thinks this . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . is a crashed 100-ton Jetliner (my Flight 93 Topic). CandyCorn (heh) cannot even tell the difference between a real crashed 100-Ton Jetliner and AN EMPTY HOLE!!! :0)
> 
> 
> 
> Then we get to this 9/11 Pentagon Case and Candy makes the same STUPID mistake:
> 
> My Pentagon OP
> 
> 
> 
> Once again we have an EMPTY HOLE (like the one in Candy's head) and no signs of any crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at all. Zip, zero, nada, NONE.
> 
> 
> 
> You 'can' see the green tree (heh), and signs of a missile strike, but NOTHING even remotely resembling a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner! But hey, at least Ms. Candy 'can' sit behind that computer screen and type "asswipe" . . .
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.great post Terral.I could not have said it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> typical 9/11 rimjob post
> applauds another's bullshit post
Click to expand...


Rimjob?  OMFG....nice!


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> Rimjob?  OMFG....nice!



What? CandyCornholio confused cannot find one picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE? Okay. Fine. So go ahead and explain WHY cuckoo you believe a real 100-Ton Jetliner . . . 






. . . crashed into the Pentagon going 530 miles per hour. Try to make a case for these Military/Aviation Experts being DUPES and LIARS (like you):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]CandyCornholio Has NO CASE! Period![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist

Terral said:


> What? CandyCornholio confused cannot find one picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE? Okay. Fine. So go ahead and explain WHY cuckoo you believe a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon going 530 miles per hour. Try to make a case for these Military/Aviation Experts being DUPES and LIARS (like you)


The video you posted is of a 707 doing fuel tank testing on a specially prepared strip that was designed to rip the tanks open.

There would of course be plenty of parts from that 707 left because it was going very slow, landing speed to be exact. The plane that hit the Pentagon, aside from the multitude of witnesses, was doing better than 500 miles an hour when it hit the granite Pentagon building. Of course there's not much left of it.

I'm looking forward to your posts next Friday as to why the Swine Flu pandemic didn't happen.


----------



## Setarcos

Did Teral just compare a crashlanding  on a strip to slamming into a reinforced building designed to withstand attack) at full speed?


----------



## Terral

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> The video you posted is of a 707 doing fuel tank testing on a specially prepared strip that was designed to rip the tanks open.


 
Hey Mad! Just show us 'your' pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM"]Mad Cannot Find Any Pictures Of Any Crashed AA77 Either. :0)[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Setarcos

Terral said:


> Mad Cannot Find Any Pictures Of Any Crashed AA77 Either. :0)




Well, it's good to know we're not arguing with immature children


----------



## Terral

Hi Setarcos:



Setarcos said:


> Did Teral just compare a crashlanding  on a strip to slamming into a reinforced building designed to withstand attack) at full speed?



How does it feel to be DUPED by George Bush, Dick Cheney, Karl Rove and Donald Rumsfeld???







Okay hotshot: Explain how your 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into this standing E-Ring wall going 530 miles per hour.






Go right ahead and explain how your 44-feet tall 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into this E-Ring Wall going 530 miles per hour, but the two windows on the left of the impact hole are not broken.






This is a picture of A/E Drive and the rear C-Ring wall is to your left with the D-Ring wall to your right. Your AA77 has a 60-ton frame and two 6-ton engines that should have exited this C-ring wall in just .39 seconds from initial impact. And yet, all we have is this little . . . 






. . . bitty hole in the rear C-Ring wall. Go right ahead and explain how your 100-Ton Jetliner simply vanished into thin air. :0)

BTW, the Jetliner pics were taken from this video proving that NO 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]Watch The Expert Testimony Again[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Setarcos

Please demonstrate how the laws of physics require that the windows be broken.

Demonstrate that the energy from the impact would, when transferred through the materials of the structure, would generate stressesthat would cause the (glass?) of the windows to go from plastic to failure.


----------



## Terral

Hi Setarcos:



Setarcos said:


> Well, it's good to know we're not arguing with immature children



Do not condescend to me with your stupidity. For there to be a 'argument,' then you are required to have A CASE FOR SOMETHING. You say a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon. Great! Show us your pictures, because the Chief CNN Correspondent standing in front of the Pentagon on 9/11 says that never happened:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm_cnFoMHjA"]From My Close-Up Inspection . . .[/ame] 

I would love to debate this topic with you, but Setarcos has no case. Period. BTW, the same goes for the Flight 93 Case . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-59kouBgO_s]Show Us Your Pictures Of Flight 93 Crashed Anywhere . . . If You Have Any[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Setarcos

Terral said:


> You say a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon.



Do cite where I said any such thing 

when you assume...




> the Chief CNN Correspondent standing in front of the Pentagon on 9/11 says that never happened:
> 
> From My Close-Up Inspection . . .



Eots already posted the eyewitness testimony and other evidence some pages back

You video doesn't have anyone saying it never happened, liar. It has someone saying that there were no large pieces, suggesting (in his opinion) that the whole plane "went into the Pentagon"

When you're prepared to have an honest discussion instead of lying outright, you will be acknowledged.


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Setarcos:
> 
> 
> 
> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Teral just compare a crashlanding  on a strip to slamming into a reinforced building designed to withstand attack) at full speed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be DUPED by George Bush, Dick Cheney, Karl Rove and Donald Rumsfeld???
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

how does it feel to be Alex Jones love slave


----------



## DiveCon

Setarcos said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do cite where I said any such thing
> 
> when you assume...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Chief CNN Correspondent standing in front of the Pentagon on 9/11 says that never happened:
> 
> From My Close-Up Inspection . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eots already posted the eyewitness testimony and other evidence some pages back
> 
> You video doesn't have anyone saying it never happened, liar. It has someone saying that there were no large pieces, suggesting (in his opinion) that the whole plane "went into the Pentagon"
> 
> When you're prepared to have an honest discussion instead of lying outright, you will be acknowledged.
Click to expand...

this is typical of terral
you ask a specific question and he posts the same stupid nonsense over and over
and at times he will add laughing dog cartoons and that duff goldman wannabe laughing video


----------



## Mad Scientist

Terral said:


> Hey Mad! Just show us 'your' pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE. Terral


From this website:
911 Links - Pentagon Attack page 2

Here:






And here:






I've posted these before but you refuse to acknowledge them you stupid sock puppet.


----------



## eots

a pick up truck full of parts....right..where is the crash investigation report ?..all of the massive landing gear and engines..have any of these parts been verified...


----------



## Setarcos

Hey, eots, did your cop friend see the plane pull up after it disappeared while diving at the Pentagon?


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Setarcos:
> 
> 
> 
> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did Teral just compare a crashlanding  on a strip to slamming into a reinforced building designed to withstand attack) at full speed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be DUPED by George Bush, Dick Cheney, Karl Rove and Donald Rumsfeld???
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how does it feel to be Alex Jones love slave
Click to expand...


Alex Jones is just a reporter that interview's  and reports on the beliefs of military experts  and government research scientist


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Setarcos:
> 
> 
> 
> How does it feel to be DUPED by George Bush, Dick Cheney, Karl Rove and Donald Rumsfeld???
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> how does it feel to be Alex Jones love slave
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex Jones is just a reporter that interview's  and reports on the beliefs of military experts  and government research scientist
Click to expand...

alex jopnes is not a reporter
not in the least

hes an idiot that makes money off fools like you


----------



## Terral

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> Here . . .  I've posted these before but you refuse to acknowledge them you stupid sock puppet.



You are missing about 100 TONS of evidence!!!






Mad throws up a few pictures of 'plane parts' and ignores the fact that 60 TONS of titanium frame is MISSING from his pictures. 






Where are the 'two' (2) Rolls-Royce Engines weighing a whopping 6 TONS EACH?






Where is the indestructible landing gear and massive wing sections and more than 200 seats, cargo and . . . 






. . . massive tail section???? Mad Scientist MY ASS!!! 






This is a picture of the E-Ring Wall where 'you' say a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour! And, only 220 feet away is the . . . 






. . . rear C-Ring Wall with a little hole that includes NO 100-Ton Jetliner!!! Go ahead and explain how your 100-Ton Jetliner vanished into thin air in just 220 feet after striking the E-Ring Wall 'and' without the 60-ton frame and without the two 6-ton engines coming through this wall!

The Opening Post explains how this Inside Job includes a *retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior* (story) crashing into this location at exactly *9:36:27 AM* (my Pentagon Timeline), which is where the little pieces originated. We have witnesses to that 'small plane' crash in these two News Clips:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=schV0rKCRwA"]Don Wright Testimony[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYpy4chsyVM"]Michael Kelly Testimony[/ame]

We know that NO 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon, because Terry Cohen was in a meeting inside one of those construction trailers 'and' she ran to the E-Ring hole in mere seconds 'and' all she saw was 'just smoke.'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyIi7Z3fuhg]Terry Cohen News Video[/ame]






The *painted-up A-3* (pic) flew over the E-Ring roof at *9:31:39 AM* (my 9:31 Topic), and made the wide turn to the north 'and' returned exactly 4 minutes and 48 seconds later for the 'second' attack. 

What happened at the Pentagon on 9/11 has NOTHING to do with any 100-Ton Jetliner. NOTHING. That is the Official Cover Story that allowed the corrupt FBI to take over jurisdiction from the State of Virginia . . .  

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Nothing New or logical
> 
> Terral



Wreckage and body parts were found in the Pentagon.  

Nobody saw any one planting either.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

I do not know what hit the pentagon, but it can obviously be inferred that it was definitely not a commercial jet air liner.  A commercial jet air liner did NOT crash into the pentagon.

Anyone who claims such, is either deliberately dishonest, lacks cognition ability, or quite frankly stupid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mad! Just show us 'your' pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE. Terral
> 
> 
> 
> From this website:
> 911 Links - Pentagon Attack page 2
> 
> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted these before but you refuse to acknowledge them you stupid sock puppet.
Click to expand...



Mad lies because Terral has addressed this to him MANY times in the past only Mad doesnt hear the answers that he WANTS to hear since they prove him wrong so he ignores Terrels answers. Also Mad shows how ignorant and naive he is in the fact that his so called evidence doesnt match what an airliner looks like as terral just proved in the photos he just posted on what a REAL airliner like that does look like.As I and others have tried to explain to him,the engine is too small,the wheels are too small,and he cant even produce ONE PHOTO of the bodies or ONE PHOTO of an airliner slamming into the pentagon when we ask him to.

 Like the Bush dupe he is,he ignores the video we have presented to him MANY times of the newsman on the scene who was on the ground of the pentagon announcing-there is NO EVIDENCE OF WREAKAGE OF AN AIRLINER. Mad also ignores the fact when brought up to him like all Bush dupes do, that all the rescue dogs at the pentagon wondered around and did nothing when they got to the wreckage.That they didnt start barking or digging like they always do when they come across bodies.The Commissions explanation for there being no bodies at the site was they vaporized.That explanation may work in a sci fi movie of a sci fi novel but not in the real world.LOL.

He ignores this evidence and he ignores the fact that the best pilots in the world have said an airliner could never have done what the commission said it did and that THEY have said the wreackage doesnt match that of an airliner.Mad here as any objective person knows,only sees what he wants to see.


----------



## eots

Setarcos said:


> Hey, eots, did your cop friend see the plane pull up after it disappeared while diving at the Pentagon?



no it disappeared from view there are however several witnesses that say they did see a commercial airliner fly over the pentagon  low alt immediately after impact


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi Mad:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here . . .  I've posted these before but you refuse to acknowledge them you stupid sock puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing about 100 TONS of evidence!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad throws up a few pictures of 'plane parts' and ignores the fact that 60 TONS of titanium frame is MISSING from his pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are the 'two' (2) Rolls-Royce Engines weighing a whopping 6 TONS EACH?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the indestructible landing gear and massive wing sections and more than 200 seats, cargo and . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . massive tail section???? Mad Scientist MY ASS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture of the E-Ring Wall where 'you' say a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour! And, only 220 feet away is the . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . rear C-Ring Wall with a little hole that includes NO 100-Ton Jetliner!!! Go ahead and explain how your 100-Ton Jetliner vanished into thin air in just 220 feet after striking the E-Ring Wall 'and' without the 60-ton frame and without the two 6-ton engines coming through this wall!
> 
> The Opening Post explains how this Inside Job includes a *retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior* (story) crashing into this location at exactly *9:36:27 AM* (my Pentagon Timeline), which is where the little pieces originated. We have witnesses to that 'small plane' crash in these two News Clips:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=schV0rKCRwA]Don Wright Testimony[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYpy4chsyVM]Michael Kelly Testimony[/ame]
> 
> We know that NO 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon, because Terry Cohen was in a meeting inside one of those construction trailers 'and' she ran to the E-Ring hole in mere seconds 'and' all she saw was 'just smoke.'
> 
> Terry Cohen News Video
> 
> The *painted-up A-3* (pic) flew over the E-Ring roof at *9:31:39 AM* (my 9:31 Topic), and made the wide turn to the north 'and' returned exactly 4 minutes and 48 seconds later for the 'second' attack. What happened at the Pentagon on 9/11 has NOTHING to do with any 100-Ton Jetliner. NOTHING. That is the Official Cover Story that allowed the corrupt FBI to take over jurisdiction from the State of Virginia . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...



 This post here also proves how ignorant Mad Scientist and the other Bush dupes are around here swallowing the lies and propaganda of the government and corporate controlled media.


----------



## eots

check out this Purdue video...watch for the disappearing engines... conveniently removed from the simulation 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMqgFaNvoP8&feature=PlayList&p=F18DCE0FACD17614&index=30&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - 9/11 PENTAGON ATTACK - INDEPENDENT ANALYSIS[/ame]

at the 38 sec mark..the engines disappear..because the simulation wont work with a plane with engines


----------



## candycorn

Joe_Penalty said:


> I do not know what hit the pentagon, but it can obviously be inferred that it was definitely not a commercial jet air liner.  A commercial jet air liner did NOT crash into the pentagon.
> 
> Anyone who claims such, is either deliberately dishonest, lacks cognition ability, or quite frankly stupid.



All of the parts found were from a Boeing 757--a commercial jet liner.
The bodies of the passengers were identified via DNA evidence.

You have your opinions.  I have facts.

*CHECK MATE BITCH*


----------



## Mad Scientist

candycorn said:


> All of the parts found were from a Boeing 757--a commercial jet liner.  The bodies of the passengers were identified via DNA evidence.  You have your opinions.  I have facts.
> *CHECK MATE BITCH*


Terral asks for any pics of a crashed airliner, I post them and the Alex Jones worshipers freak out!

Now need to worry though, starting October 15th we're all gonna die from the Swine Flu vaccine anyway.

Right Terral? 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM"]One-Liner Idiot!!! :0)[/ame]


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what hit the pentagon, but it can obviously be inferred that it was definitely not a commercial jet air liner.  A commercial jet air liner did NOT crash into the pentagon.
> 
> Anyone who claims such, is either deliberately dishonest, lacks cognition ability, or quite frankly stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the parts found were from a Boeing 757--a commercial jet liner.
> The bodies of the passengers were identified via DNA evidence.
> 
> You have your opinions.  I have facts.
> 
> *CHECK MATE BITCH*
Click to expand...


The first is the fact that while almost all the victims of the attack were positively identified through DNA and dental records, we are also told that there is no significant remaining plane debris within the Pentagon because the intensity of the inferno after the crash wholly incinerated the aircraft and its component parts. These are two completely different and irreconcilable narratives.

there is no verifiable plane debris to positively ID Flight 77, the government claims the fire in the Pentagon was so hot that the virtually indestructible titanium engines were melted, enormous metal wings incinerated, detachable vertical tail fins swallowed whole, seats and luggage consumed, every inch of metal framing obliterated, landing gear gone, a whole enormous Boeing 757 essentially vaporized into molten rubble and dust. And yet that same raging, all-consuming inferno spared enough body parts and DNA of 184 individuals


9/11 - Hard Facts, Hard Truth | The Pentagon


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> there is no verifiable plane debris to positively ID Flight 77, the government claims the fire in the Pentagon was so hot that the virtually indestructible titanium engines were melted, enormous metal wings incinerated, detachable vertical tail fins swallowed whole, seats and luggage consumed, every inch of metal framing obliterated, landing gear gone, a whole enormous Boeing 757 essentially vaporized into molten rubble and dust. And yet that same raging, all-consuming inferno spared enough body parts and DNA of 184 individuals



Here are the shocking images of human remains.  These are government exhibits from the Mousaui Trial.  It proves human remains of passengers were found at the Pentagon.  

9-11 Research: Human Remains

I'm torn on whether to subject them to the ridicule you're sure to impart but people should not forget what Al Queda did that day so there is the link.  I'm sure you'll cry "foul" somehow even though these images were entered into federal district court in the US V. Mousaui (sp?) case.  So let me guess, the judge let manufactured evidence into the trial, right?  

Fuck you.


----------



## eots

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no verifiable plane debris to positively ID Flight 77, the government claims the fire in the Pentagon was so hot that the virtually indestructible titanium engines were melted, enormous metal wings incinerated, detachable vertical tail fins swallowed whole, seats and luggage consumed, every inch of metal framing obliterated, landing gear gone, a whole enormous Boeing 757 essentially vaporized into molten rubble and dust. And yet that same raging, all-consuming inferno spared enough body parts and DNA of 184 individuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the shocking images of human remains.  These are government exhibits from the Mousaui Trial.  It proves human remains of passengers were found at the Pentagon.
> 
> 9-11 Research: Human Remains
> 
> I'm torn on whether to subject them to the ridicule you're sure to impart but people should not forget what Al Queda did that day so there is the link.  I'm sure you'll cry "foul" somehow even though these images were entered into federal district court in the US V. Mousaui (sp?) case.  So let me guess, the judge let manufactured evidence into the trial, right?
> 
> Fuck you.
Click to expand...


I see a couple of charred bodies .. no doubt pentagon staffers.. it does nothing to explain how titanium engines and 99% of a jetliner  vaporised into nothing but DNA  remained  to positively identify 184 passengers...so..uh...fuck you..


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> I do not know what hit the pentagon, but it can obviously be inferred that it was definitely not a commercial jet air liner.  A commercial jet air liner did NOT crash into the pentagon.
> 
> Anyone who claims such, is either deliberately dishonest, lacks cognition ability, or quite frankly stupid.


you say this after i gave you a link showing TONS of 757 parts within the pentagon????


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> check out this Purdue video...watch for the disappearing engines... conveniently removed from the simulation
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 PENTAGON ATTACK - INDEPENDENT ANALYSIS
> 
> at the 38 sec mark..the engines disappear..because the simulation wont work with a plane with engines


thats a lie
the engines do NOT "disappear"


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what hit the pentagon, but it can obviously be inferred that it was definitely not a commercial jet air liner.  A commercial jet air liner did NOT crash into the pentagon.
> 
> Anyone who claims such, is either deliberately dishonest, lacks cognition ability, or quite frankly stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the parts found were from a Boeing 757--a commercial jet liner.
> The bodies of the passengers were identified via DNA evidence.
> 
> You have your opinions.  I have facts.
> 
> *CHECK MATE BITCH*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first is the fact that while almost all the victims of the attack were positively identified through DNA and dental records, we are also told that there is no significant remaining plane debris within the Pentagon because the intensity of the inferno after the crash wholly incinerated the aircraft and its component parts. These are two completely different and irreconcilable narratives.
> 
> there is no verifiable plane debris to positively ID Flight 77, the government claims the fire in the Pentagon was so hot that the virtually indestructible titanium engines were melted, enormous metal wings incinerated, detachable vertical tail fins swallowed whole, seats and luggage consumed, every inch of metal framing obliterated, landing gear gone, a whole enormous Boeing 757 essentially vaporized into molten rubble and dust. And yet that same raging, all-consuming inferno spared enough body parts and DNA of 184 individuals
> 
> 
> 9/11 - Hard Facts, Hard Truth | The Pentagon
Click to expand...

another LIE


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no verifiable plane debris to positively ID Flight 77, the government claims the fire in the Pentagon was so hot that the virtually indestructible titanium engines were melted, enormous metal wings incinerated, detachable vertical tail fins swallowed whole, seats and luggage consumed, every inch of metal framing obliterated, landing gear gone, a whole enormous Boeing 757 essentially vaporized into molten rubble and dust. And yet that same raging, all-consuming inferno spared enough body parts and DNA of 184 individuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the shocking images of human remains.  These are government exhibits from the Mousaui Trial.  It proves human remains of passengers were found at the Pentagon.
> 
> 9-11 Research: Human Remains
> 
> I'm torn on whether to subject them to the ridicule you're sure to impart but people should not forget what Al Queda did that day so there is the link.  I'm sure you'll cry "foul" somehow even though these images were entered into federal district court in the US V. Mousaui (sp?) case.  So let me guess, the judge let manufactured evidence into the trial, right?
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see a couple of charred bodies .. no doubt pentagon staffers.. it does nothing to explain how titanium engines and 99% of a jetliner  vaporised into nothing but DNA  remained  to positively identify 184 passengers...so..uh...fuck you..
Click to expand...

because they DIDN'T "vaporize" that is another lie you troofer morons keep claiming


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the shocking images of human remains.  These are government exhibits from the Mousaui Trial.  It proves human remains of passengers were found at the Pentagon.
> 
> 9-11 Research: Human Remains
> 
> I'm torn on whether to subject them to the ridicule you're sure to impart but people should not forget what Al Queda did that day so there is the link.  I'm sure you'll cry "foul" somehow even though these images were entered into federal district court in the US V. Mousaui (sp?) case.  So let me guess, the judge let manufactured evidence into the trial, right?
> 
> Fuck you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a couple of charred bodies .. no doubt pentagon staffers.. it does nothing to explain how titanium engines and 99% of a jetliner  vaporised into nothing but DNA  remained  to positively identify 184 passengers...so..uh...fuck you..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because they DIDN'T "vaporize" that is another lie you troofer morons keep claiming
Click to expand...


disintegrated ?..wtf happened to all the steel aircraft parts ? other than the pick up truck full shown in the picture ?...and candycornhole wants to deceive and imply that the bodies pictured are passengers...how could DNA remain for 184 passengers but 99% of the plane vanished ?


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> .how could DNA remain for 184 passengers but 99% of the plane vanished ?



The DNA of the 58 passengers on the plane were identified as well as those who died at the Pentagon.  Remains were returned to the families.  Dover AFB's mortuary unit ID'd many of the bodies including the hi-jackers by a matter of elimination.  

As for the plan "vanishing", how do you know it vanished?


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, eots, did your cop friend see the plane pull up after it disappeared while diving at the Pentagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it disappeared from view there are however several witnesses that say they did see a commercial airliner fly over the pentagon  low alt immediately after impact
Click to expand...


Really, Who?


----------



## eots

Vin Narayanan:
-"I hopped out of my car after the jet exploded, nearly oblivious to a second *jet* hovering in the skies".



Joel Sucherman:
-Sucherman saw another plane climb steeply and make a sharp turn. "I thought, 'Is this thing coming around to make a second attack? If there is another explosion, we're toast.'"..."another plane started veering up and to the side. At that point it wasn't clear if that plane was trying to maneuver out of the air space or if that plane was coming round for another hit. 


Kelly Knowles:
...she saw a second plane in the air *over the Pentagon* *as* a hijacked jet plunged into the five-sided military fortress...some sort of plane followed the doomed American Airlines jet toward the Pentagon, then veered away after the explosion. "Thank God somebody else saw that. There was most definitely a second plane, " Knowles said. "It's so frustrating because nobody knows about the second plane, or if they do they're hiding it for some reason." (Kelly sounds like a great actress) Pentagon official said late Friday no other plane was flying with the jetliner. But he said it was possible a military plane was in the area at the time of the attack. (that would sure fool a lot of people who saw a jet fly away)


Keith Wheelhouse:
-He believes it flew directly above the American Airlines jet, as if to prevent two planes from appearing on radar while at the same time guiding the jet toward the Pentagon....As the hijacked jet started its descent, "it's like it stepped on its gas pedal, " Wheelhouse said. "As soon as he did that, the second plane banked off to the west." A possible explanation for the second plane could be a plane landing at nearby Ronald Reagan National Airport . The Pentagon is between the cemetery and the airport... (He) said it's possible the second plane was a military plane, but the military has not said it had a plane shadowing the hijacked jet." 


Topic 5


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Vin Narayanan:
> -"I hopped out of my car after the jet exploded, nearly oblivious to a second *jet* hovering in the skies".
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Sucherman:
> -Sucherman saw another plane climb steeply and make a sharp turn. "I thought, 'Is this thing coming around to make a second attack? If there is another explosion, we're toast.'"..."another plane started veering up and to the side. At that point it wasn't clear if that plane was trying to maneuver out of the air space or if that plane was coming round for another hit.
> 
> 
> Kelly Knowles:
> ...she saw a second plane in the air *over the Pentagon* *as* a hijacked jet plunged into the five-sided military fortress...some sort of plane followed the doomed American Airlines jet toward the Pentagon, then veered away after the explosion. "Thank God somebody else saw that. There was most definitely a second plane, " Knowles said. "It's so frustrating because nobody knows about the second plane, or if they do they're hiding it for some reason." (Kelly sounds like a great actress) Pentagon official said late Friday no other plane was flying with the jetliner. But he said it was possible a military plane was in the area at the time of the attack. (that would sure fool a lot of people who saw a jet fly away)
> 
> 
> Keith Wheelhouse:
> -He believes it flew directly above the American Airlines jet, as if to prevent two planes from appearing on radar while at the same time guiding the jet toward the Pentagon....As the hijacked jet started its descent, "it's like it stepped on its gas pedal, " Wheelhouse said. "As soon as he did that, the second plane banked off to the west." A possible explanation for the second plane could be a plane landing at nearby Ronald Reagan National Airport . The Pentagon is between the cemetery and the airport... (He) said it's possible the second plane was a military plane, but the military has not said it had a plane shadowing the hijacked jet."
> 
> 
> Topic 5


so NOW the guys from USA Today are credible


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vin Narayanan:
> -"I hopped out of my car after the jet exploded, nearly oblivious to a second *jet* hovering in the skies".
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Sucherman:
> -Sucherman saw another plane climb steeply and make a sharp turn. "I thought, 'Is this thing coming around to make a second attack? If there is another explosion, we're toast.'"..."another plane started veering up and to the side. At that point it wasn't clear if that plane was trying to maneuver out of the air space or if that plane was coming round for another hit.
> 
> 
> Kelly Knowles:
> ...she saw a second plane in the air *over the Pentagon* *as* a hijacked jet plunged into the five-sided military fortress...some sort of plane followed the doomed American Airlines jet toward the Pentagon, then veered away after the explosion. "Thank God somebody else saw that. There was most definitely a second plane, " Knowles said. "It's so frustrating because nobody knows about the second plane, or if they do they're hiding it for some reason." (Kelly sounds like a great actress) Pentagon official said late Friday no other plane was flying with the jetliner. But he said it was possible a military plane was in the area at the time of the attack. (that would sure fool a lot of people who saw a jet fly away)
> 
> 
> Keith Wheelhouse:
> -He believes it flew directly above the American Airlines jet, as if to prevent two planes from appearing on radar while at the same time guiding the jet toward the Pentagon....As the hijacked jet started its descent, "it's like it stepped on its gas pedal, " Wheelhouse said. "As soon as he did that, the second plane banked off to the west." A possible explanation for the second plane could be a plane landing at nearby Ronald Reagan National Airport . The Pentagon is between the cemetery and the airport... (He) said it's possible the second plane was a military plane, but the military has not said it had a plane shadowing the hijacked jet."
> 
> 
> Topic 5
> 
> 
> 
> so NOW the guys from USA Today are credible
Click to expand...


what now they are not...unlike the other witnesses statements given on or shortly after 9/11 the testimony of some USA today employees has changed dramatically and conveniently as answers to the question as the official story grew..and this is why they are suspect


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vin Narayanan:
> -"I hopped out of my car after the jet exploded, nearly oblivious to a second *jet* hovering in the skies".
> 
> 
> 
> Joel Sucherman:
> -Sucherman saw another plane climb steeply and make a sharp turn. "I thought, 'Is this thing coming around to make a second attack? If there is another explosion, we're toast.'"..."another plane started veering up and to the side. At that point it wasn't clear if that plane was trying to maneuver out of the air space or if that plane was coming round for another hit.
> 
> 
> Kelly Knowles:
> ...she saw a second plane in the air *over the Pentagon* *as* a hijacked jet plunged into the five-sided military fortress...some sort of plane followed the doomed American Airlines jet toward the Pentagon, then veered away after the explosion. "Thank God somebody else saw that. There was most definitely a second plane, " Knowles said. "It's so frustrating because nobody knows about the second plane, or if they do they're hiding it for some reason." (Kelly sounds like a great actress) Pentagon official said late Friday no other plane was flying with the jetliner. But he said it was possible a military plane was in the area at the time of the attack. (that would sure fool a lot of people who saw a jet fly away)
> 
> 
> Keith Wheelhouse:
> -He believes it flew directly above the American Airlines jet, as if to prevent two planes from appearing on radar while at the same time guiding the jet toward the Pentagon....As the hijacked jet started its descent, "it's like it stepped on its gas pedal, " Wheelhouse said. "As soon as he did that, the second plane banked off to the west." A possible explanation for the second plane could be a plane landing at nearby Ronald Reagan National Airport . The Pentagon is between the cemetery and the airport... (He) said it's possible the second plane was a military plane, but the military has not said it had a plane shadowing the hijacked jet."
> 
> 
> Topic 5
> 
> 
> 
> so NOW the guys from USA Today are credible
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what now they are not...unlike the other witnesses statements given on or shortly after 9/11 the testimony of some USA today employees has changed dramatically and conveniently as answers to the question as the official story grew..and this is why they are suspect
Click to expand...

you guys said they werent

i never said they werent
just that your take on what they said is in ERROR at best, and an outright LIE


----------



## eots

..so when testimony evidence doesn't fit the official story it is .._in error _..but years later as it _adapts_ to fit with the official story it has been .._corrected..._I see


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> ..so when testimony evidence doesn't fit the official story it is .._in error _..but years later as it _adapts_ to fit with the official story it has been .._corrected..._I see


who said it was in error?
i said your take on it is in ERROR
numbnuts


----------



## DiveCon

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..so when testimony evidence doesn't fit the official story it is .._in error _..but years later as it _adapts_ to fit with the official story it has been .._corrected..._I see
> 
> 
> 
> who said it was in error?
> i said your take on it is in ERROR
> numbnuts
Click to expand...

and hint for you, flight 77 circled the pentagon BEFORE it crashed


----------



## eots

well lets here you_ take _on multipile reports of these aircraft ?


----------



## Setarcos

eots said:


> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, eots, did your cop friend see the plane pull up after it disappeared while diving at the Pentagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it disappeared from view there are however several witnesses that say they did see a commercial airliner fly over the pentagon  low alt immediately after impact
Click to expand...

Good.

Produce the evidence that this plane left the area in the air.


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..so when testimony evidence doesn't fit the official story it is .._in error _..but years later as it _adapts_ to fit with the official story it has been .._corrected..._I see
> 
> 
> 
> who said it was in error?
> i said your take on it is in ERROR
> numbnuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and hint for you, flight 77 circled the pentagon BEFORE it crashed
Click to expand...


hint..these reports are AFTER impact or include 2 planes


----------



## Setarcos

Eots posted eyewitness testimony of the plane approaching


let him produce evidence that the plane *left* the area


----------



## eots

Setarcos said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, eots, did your cop friend see the plane pull up after it disappeared while diving at the Pentagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no it disappeared from view there are however several witnesses that say they did see a commercial airliner fly over the pentagon  low alt immediately after impact
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.
> 
> Produce the evidence that this plane left the area in the air.
Click to expand...


corroborated eyewitness testimony is evidence..the rest of the evidence is still classified  and in the control of the perps


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> who said it was in error?
> i said your take on it is in ERROR
> numbnuts
> 
> 
> 
> and hint for you, flight 77 circled the pentagon BEFORE it crashed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hint..these reports are AFTER impact or include 2 planes
Click to expand...

they(the witnesses) made a mistake
it happens a lot


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it disappeared from view there are however several witnesses that say they did see a commercial airliner fly over the pentagon  low alt immediately after impact
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Produce the evidence that this plane left the area in the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> corroborated eyewitness testimony is evidence..the rest of the evidence is still classified  and in the control of the perps
Click to expand...

who said they saw the plane fly away ?


----------



## Setarcos

eots said:


> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> no it disappeared from view there are however several witnesses that say they did see a commercial airliner fly over the pentagon  low alt immediately after impact
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Produce the evidence that this plane left the area in the air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> corroborated eyewitness testimony is evidence..the rest of the evidence is still classified  and in the control of the perps
Click to expand...

corroborated by what?


Navy Study: Eyewitnesses Unreliable The Problem With Eyewitness Testimony FindLaw's Writ - Dorf: How Reliable Is Eyewitness Testimony? Unreliable Eyewitness Testimony : The Frontal Cortex Yale Law School | Eyewitness Testimony Doesn't Make It True--A Commentary by Steven B. Duke Visual Expert Human Factors: Eyewitness Memory Is Unreliable 


A very small minority of people allegedly claim to have seen it fly away, whereas half the city saw it come in.

Let the record show that Eots is unable to present any evidence at all for that the plane he admits was present did anything other than continue forward and hit the pentagon. He claims it did not, yet has zero evidence for the plane vanishing, going into an underground bunker, teleporting, flying away or otherwise doing anything other than hitting the pentagon.

The matter is settled with regards to Eots, then.

Given Terral's earlier demonstration of a total lack of knowledge of elementary physics in this and other threads (eg: claiming that steel instantly conducts heat so that all portions of a piece of steel are of equal temperature) as well as his total lack of evidence and refusal to rebut the numerous refutations put forth in this thread (instead merely re-posting the OP), I see no reason he should be acknowledged any further until he presents new evidence.

All evidence makes it clear: the only logical scientific theory that can explain the evidence that Eots and Terral have forwarded is that the plane which they have shown to have been present did not mysteriously vanish or fly away and did, in fact, strike the Pentagon. I would like to thank them both for providing the evidence supporting this conclusion as their futile attempts at spin were quite entertaining (if inappropriate and disrespectful to the dead)


----------



## eots

The 2nd Plane Cover Story









Vin Narayanan:
-"I hopped out of my car after the jet exploded, nearly oblivious to a second *jet* hovering in the skies".



Joel Sucherman:
-Sucherman saw another plane climb steeply and make a sharp turn. "I thought, 'Is this thing coming around to make a second attack? If there is another explosion, we're toast.'"..."another plane started veering up and to the side. At that point it wasn't clear if that plane was trying to maneuver out of the air space or if that plane was coming round for another hit. 




Kelly Knowles:
...she saw a second plane in the air *over the Pentagon* *as* a hijacked jet plunged into the five-sided military fortress...some sort of plane followed the doomed American Airlines jet toward the Pentagon, then veered away after the explosion. 
Sunday, July 01, 2007 

  The Confiscated and Permanently Sequestered 911 Calls 



One overlooked extremely important category in regards to evidence at the Pentagon are the 911 call recordings.  Critics of "The PentaCon" often say that there are no eyewitnesses of a plane that flew over the Pentagon.  This is patently untrue if you consider the "2nd plane" witnesses we have already covered but it is also disingenuous because the real fact is that we will NEVER know what people really reported that day due to the fact that the 911 call tapes and transcripts were quickly confiscated and permanently sequestered by the FBI.  This is just as important as the fact that they refuse to release any of the clear video of the event.  911 calls are typically available for the public and in fact they were released for the 9/11 attacks in New York



Topic 6


----------



## eots

Setarcos said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good.
> 
> Produce the evidence that this plane left the area in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corroborated eyewitness testimony is evidence..the rest of the evidence is still classified  and in the control of the perps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> corroborated by what?
> 
> 
> Navy Study: Eyewitnesses Unreliable The Problem With Eyewitness Testimony FindLaw's Writ - Dorf: How Reliable Is Eyewitness Testimony? Unreliable Eyewitness Testimony : The Frontal Cortex Yale Law School | Eyewitness Testimony Doesn't Make It True--A Commentary by Steven B. Duke Visual Expert Human Factors: Eyewitness Memory Is Unreliable
> 
> 
> A very small minority of people allegedly claim to have seen it fly away, whereas half the city saw it come in.
> 
> Let the record show that Eots is unable to present any evidence at all for that the plane he admits was present did anything other than continue forward and hit the pentagon. He claims it did not, yet has zero evidence for the plane vanishing, going into an underground bunker, teleporting, flying away or otherwise doing anything other than hitting the pentagon.
> 
> The matter is settled with regards to Eots, then.
> 
> Given Terral's earlier demonstration of a total lack of knowledge of elementary physics in this and other threads (eg: claiming that steel instantly conducts heat so that all portions of a piece of steel are of equal temperature) as well as his total lack of evidence and refusal to rebut the numerous refutations put forth in this thread (instead merely re-posting the OP), I see no reason he should be acknowledged any further until he presents new evidence.
> 
> All evidence makes it clear: the only logical scientific theory that can explain the evidence that Eots and Terral have forwarded is that the plane which they have shown to have been present did not mysteriously vanish or fly away and did, in fact, strike the Pentagon. I would like to thank them both for providing the evidence supporting this conclusion as their futile attempts at spin were quite entertaining (if inappropriate and disrespectful to the dead)
Click to expand...


 this is just a bunch of empty words and statements without addressing any of the evidence


----------



## Setarcos

eots said:


> this is just a bunch of empty words and statements without addressing any of the evidence


A fine summation of your responses to the numerous refutations put forth thus far. I've noticed that your story changes and becomes ever more complex in order to 'account for' the refutations put forth over the years.


----------



## eots

Setarcos said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is just a bunch of empty words and statements without addressing any of the evidence
> 
> 
> 
> A fine summation of your responses to the numerous refutations put forth thus far. I've noticed that your story changes and becomes ever more complex in order to 'account for' the refutations put forth over the years.
Click to expand...


it is a summation of your rambling responses to the numerous flaws in the official story ..I 
notice you have little problem accepting evidence from sources that agree with the official story even though the 0/11 commission says NORAD was untruthful and The FAA destroyed evidence..


----------



## eots

the case of the disappearing engines...38 sec mark


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMqgFaNvoP8&feature=PlayList&p=F18DCE0FACD17614&index=30&playnext=2&playnext_from=PL]YouTube - 9/11 PENTAGON ATTACK - INDEPENDENT ANALYSIS[/ame]


----------



## Setarcos

Again, present your evidence that the plane you admit approached the building did anything but hit the building.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is just a bunch of empty words and statements without addressing any of the evidence
> 
> 
> 
> A fine summation of your responses to the numerous refutations put forth thus far. I've noticed that your story changes and becomes ever more complex in order to 'account for' the refutations put forth over the years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is a summation of your rambling responses to the numerous flaws in the official story ..I
> notice you have little problem accepting evidence from sources that agree with the official story even though the 0/11 commission says NORAD was untruthful and The FAA destroyed evidence..
Click to expand...

having a FEW people that had errant recollection of what happened is not flaws in the story


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> the case of the disappearing engines...38 sec mark
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 PENTAGON ATTACK - INDEPENDENT ANALYSIS


the engines didn't disappear, moron
you can clearly see them and then it went to the FUEL 
that's how fucking dishonest you troofer morons are


----------



## Setarcos

Is there radar or video evidence of the plane leaving the area?


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the case of the disappearing engines...38 sec mark
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 PENTAGON ATTACK - INDEPENDENT ANALYSIS
> 
> 
> 
> the engines didn't disappear, moron
> you can clearly see them and then it went to the FUEL
> that's how fucking dishonest you troofer morons are
Click to expand...


no the engines disappear at the 38 sec mark no question about it and the location where the engines should have impacted shows no different structural damage than the areas impacted only by the fragile breakaway parts of the wing


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> the case of the disappearing engines...38 sec mark
> 
> 
> YouTube - 9/11 PENTAGON ATTACK - INDEPENDENT ANALYSIS
> 
> 
> 
> the engines didn't disappear, moron
> you can clearly see them and then it went to the FUEL
> that's how fucking dishonest you troofer morons are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no the engines disappear at the 38 sec mark no question about it and the location where the engines should have impacted shows no different structural damage than the areas impacted only by the fragile breakaway parts of the wing
Click to expand...

no, you dont get it
at that point they changed to tracking the FUEL
thts why your video is DISHONEST


----------



## eots

The Purdue study's simulation of the plane crash was limited in its realism. The simulation featured on the webpage September 11 Pentagon Attack Simulations Using LS-Dyna is limited to the collision of an engine-less jetliner with the Pentagon's first-floor columns. 7   It doesn't account for the facade walls or the second-floor slab or columns. It has the jetliner entering on a level heading with wings inches from the ground. It shows the ends of its wings passing into the building, sliced by columns. Simulating the effects of the walls in deflecting the portions of the wings that could not have fit through the approximately 96-foot-wide span of punctured walls was apparently beyond the scope of Purdue's study.

9-11 Research: Official Pentagon Investigations


----------



## Setarcos

Setarcos said:


> Again, present your evidence that the plane you admit approached the building did anything but hit the building.


----------



## eots

Setarcos said:


> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, present your evidence that the plane you admit approached the building did anything but hit the building.
Click to expand...


I presented evidence NORAD lied ..that the FAA destroyed evidence and the investigation excluded all credible witnesses that contradicted the official flight path or reported multiple aircraft


----------



## candycorn

Setarcos said:


> Is there radar or video evidence of the plane leaving the area?


*
Did you ever get an answer?  If so, what was it?*


----------



## Joe_Penalty

candycorn said:


> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there radar or video evidence of the plane leaving the area?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Did you ever get an answer?  If so, what was it?*
Click to expand...


What exactly did hit the pentagon?


----------



## Setarcos

I've seen you present no such evidence. What I've seen is quote mining and blatant lies like the last one I pointed out.


----------



## Terral

Hi Joe:



Joe_Penalty said:


> What exactly did hit the pentagon?



The Pentagon was struck at Wedge One Column Line 14 by a Raytheon Missile from the southwest at exactly 9:31:39 AM (top pic). 







The 9:31:39 AM 'first attack' created 'just smoke' at the E-ring Wall Impact Hole Location, according to the testimony of Terry Cohen in this News Video:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyIi7Z3fuhg"]Listen To Terry's "Just Smoke" Testimony[/ame]

Pic Too Big << Click Here

This is what the original 9:31:39 AM E-Ring Wall area looked like after the 'first attack.' The radio-controlled and *retrofitted A-3 Skywarrior* (story and pic) almost crashed into the Pentagon lawn during this original 9:31:39 Attack (my 9:31 Topic), but the radio-control operator pulled back on the joystick and the A-3 flew over the E-ring Roof to begin making the wide turn to the north. There were no massive fires at the E-ring Wall location, until AFTER the A-3 Jet returned to create . . .  






. . . all of these fires! The retrofitted A-3 then returned exactly 4 minutes and 48 seconds later to strike the Pentagon at the second-story slab elevation (story and pic) at *exactly 9:36:37 AM* to create the massive fire along the length of the E-Ring Wall. If the massive 400-feet long FIRE started at the original 9:31:39 Missile Strike (NOT), then Terry Cohen could NOT stand outside the little impact hole to see 'JUST SMOKE.' 

We also have testimony from *Lloyde England* (the famous taxi driver = story*) saying that he saw only *'inside-the-building fires'* (story) at the same time that Terry Cohen was standing in front of the little impact hole. Read the 'story*' to realize that Lloyde's taxi was struck by pole #1 during the original 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike. THEN, Lloyde and his partner were knocked down during the *'BIG BOOM'* that took place exactly 4 minutes and 48 seconds LATER; when all of the 'fire' entered the Pentagon Equation. We have a similar situation with *"Alan Wallace"* (and Mark Skipper = story) hiding under their vehicles after the 9:31:39 AM attack to THEN be run out by the FIRE that came with the *'second attack.'*






That's right! The Navy Clock 'and' the Army Clock outside in the detached Heliport Building stopped at *"9:32 AM"* at the 'first attack' and not at 9:38 AM when the Govt says the Pentagon was first attacked. The *FAA Timeline* says the Pentagon was first struck by the aircraft at *"0932 AM"* (link), which agrees exactly with my *'Two Attack'* (9:31:39 AM + 9:36:27 AM) *Pentagon Explanation*. This right here is a picture of damage to the E-Ring Pentagon Wall . . . 






. . . after the *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* 'and' the *9:36:27 AM A-3 Jet Attack*.

Now, *'the 911Truth' *about *what 'really happened' at the Pentagon* appears in the OP of this thread (link) 'and' in this post. And yes, America's inability to get this right is *reason #8* (link) that the USA will certainly be destroyed. What you "FAIL" to realize is that the same people who planned and carried out these 9/11 attacks 'and' the same people who orchestrated the U.S./Global Meltdown are the 'same people' (Rothschild/Rockefeller/Illuminati) who injected the global population with the *H1N1/H5N1/H3N2 Triple-triple Recombinant Swine11 Virus* (my Topic) that is about to mutate and cull more than 90 percent of the population of this world. 

Therefore, the time is *already passed* to get 9/11 right . . .  

GL,

Terral


----------



## Setarcos

Terral said:
			
		

>



right.... paint...


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there radar or video evidence of the plane leaving the area?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Did you ever get an answer?  If so, what was it?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly did hit the pentagon?
Click to expand...

flight 77, a Boeing 757


----------



## DiveCon

Setarcos said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right.... paint...
Click to expand...

yes, because a simple paint job can make this:
A-3 Skywarrior - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






look like this:
Boeing 757 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## eots

*9/11 Panel Suspected Deception by Pentagon
Allegations Brought to Inspectors General*

By Dan Eggen
Washington Post Staff Writer 
Wednesday, August 2, 2006 

Some staff members and commissioners of the Sept. 11 panel concluded that the Pentagon's initial story of how it reacted to the 2001 terrorist attacks may have been part of a deliberate effort to mislead the commission and the public rather than a reflection of the fog of events on that day, according to sources involved in the debate. 

Suspicion of wrongdoing ran so deep that the 10-member commission, in a secret meeting at the end of its tenure in summer 2004, debated referring the matter to the Justice Department for criminal investigation, according to several commission sources. Staff members and some commissioners thought that e-mails and other evidence provided enough probable cause to believe that military and aviation officials violated the law by making false statements to Congress and to the commission, hoping to hide the bungled response to the hijackings, these sources said. 

In the end, the panel agreed to a compromise, turning over the allegations to the inspectors general for the Defense and Transportation departments, who can make criminal referrals if they believe they are warranted, officials said. 

"We to this day don't know why NORAD [the North American Aerospace Command] told us what they told us," said Thomas H. Kean, the former New Jersey Republican governor who led the commission. "It was just so far from the truth. . . . It's one of those loose ends that never got tied."


9/11 Panel Suspected Deception by Pentagon - washingtonpost.com


*Controllers' 9/11 Tape Destroyed, Report Says*

By Sara Kehaulani Goo
Washington Post Staff Writer
Friday, May 7, 2004; Page A02 

Six air traffic controllers provided accounts of their communications with hijacked planes on Sept. 11, 2001, on a tape recording that was later destroyed by a Federal Aviation Administration manager, according to a government investigative report issued yesterday. 

It is unclear what was on the tape, but its destruction did little to dispel the appearance that government officials withheld evidence, the report by the Department of Transportation inspector general said. 


The report found that an FAA manager tape-recorded an hour-long interview with the controllers just hours after the hijacked aircraft crashed into the World Trade Center towers, the Pentagon and a field in Pennsylvania. His intention was to provide the information quickly to the FBI. But months after the recording, the tape was never turned over to the FBI and another FAA manager decided on his own to destroy the tape, crushing it with his hand, cutting it into small pieces and depositing the pieces into several trash cans,

Controllers' 9/11 Tape Destroyed, Report Says (washingtonpost.com)


----------



## Setarcos

It looks just like it, Dive, if you ignore the size difference and configuration- I mean, they both have wings. Besides, it's not like people at the Pentagon would know anything about airplanes, anyway.


----------



## DiveCon

Setarcos said:


> It looks just like it, Jow, if you ignore the size difference and configuration- I mean, they both have wings. Besides, it's not like people at the Pentagon would know anything about airplanes, anyway.


but you notice how not one of them addressed the actual photos


----------



## Fatality

holy shit these nutters are fucking stupid!


----------



## candycorn

candycorn said:


> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there radar or video evidence of the plane leaving the area?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Did you ever get an answer?  If so, what was it?*
Click to expand...


No did anybody see radar or collect video evidence of a plane flying over the Pentagon?


----------



## Terral

Hi Candy:



candycorn said:


> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there radar or video evidence of the plane leaving the area?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Did you ever get an answer?  If so, what was it?*
Click to expand...


In other words, you guys are here to question everybody to death. Just haul out your pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE. Good luck, because nothing like that exists . . . 

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Fatality:



Fatality said:


> holy shit these nutters are fucking stupid!



Yes, you are that *STUPID* (#8). My *"What Happened At The Pentagon"* explanation appears in the Opening Post of this thread (link). Simply *"Quote >>" anything that seems off* 'and' show us the "Light" using whatever Fatality calls "credible evidence." Then, perhaps, you will not appear so fricking STUPID!! When you can find no errors, then head over to the *Flight 93 Topic* (here) and carefully examine the evidence of the EMPTY HOLE:










Okay. So who is the 'nutter?' I see an EMPTY HOLE! What say you?? The real 'nutters' are short about 200 TONS of missing Jetliners. :0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## Setarcos

Terral said:


> Hi Candy:
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there radar or video evidence of the plane leaving the area?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Did you ever get an answer?  If so, what was it?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you guys are here to question everybody to death. Just haul out your pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE. Good luck, because nothing like that exists . . .
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

Translation: No, Sec and Candy- I have zero evidence to support my claim


----------



## Terral

Hi Set and Candy:



Setarcos said:


> Translation: No, Sec and Candy- I have zero evidence to support my claim



Here is a challenge for Set and Candy: Go out onto the internet and find us just one picture of Flight 77 or Flight 93 crashed A.N.Y.W.H.E.R.E.....

Nothing like that exists. Period. Then I will show you pictures of the same Empty Holes (Flight 93 Topic and Pentagon Topic) . . . 










Now say this to yourself three times while clicking your heels together: 

"There is no place like an EMPTY HOLE!" 

"There is no place like an EMPTY HOLE!"

"There is no place like an EMPTY HOLE!"

"[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFCYN_dvmpU"]Wake Up And Smell The 9/11 Inside Job Already[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

and here goes terral into his usual not answering the question just posting the same pics over and over that still dont answer the questions
and he has a perverted take on what they actually show
he seems to think that a 757 will crash nose first at over 400 MPH and still look like a plane


----------



## Terral

Hi DiveBomb:



DiveCon said:


> and here goes terral into his usual not answering the question just posting the same pics over and over that still dont answer the questions . . .



Hey Dive: Show us 'your' pictures of *Flight 93 or Flight 77 crashed ANYWHERE *and stop playing the village idiot cuckoo . . .

GL,

Terral


----------



## Setarcos

So you concede that the plane Eots' witness saw did, in fact, not vanish into midair and struck the Pentagon?


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi DiveBomb:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> and here goes terral into his usual not answering the question just posting the same pics over and over that still dont answer the questions . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Dive: Show us 'your' pictures of *Flight 93 or Flight 77 crashed ANYWHERE *and stop playing the village idiot cuckoo . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

they have been posted for you literally HUNDREDS of times
you ignore them
you seriously need professional help
and its really quite ironic for you to call anyone "village idiot"


----------



## Setarcos

so... no evidence that the plane did anything but continue into the building?


----------



## eots

Setarcos said:


> so... no evidence that the plane did anything but continue into the building?



no there are eyewitness's reports of it passing over..the flight data from THE FAA and NORAD is compromised and can not be trusted


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> so... no evidence that the plane did anything but continue into the building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no there are eyewitness's reports of it passing over..the flight data from THE FAA and NORAD is compromised and can not be trusted
Click to expand...

ah, so eye witnesses that can have flawed memory(as pointed out by you) is more important than actual flight data


----------



## Godboy

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> so... no evidence that the plane did anything but continue into the building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no there are eyewitness's reports of it passing over..the flight data from THE FAA and NORAD is compromised and can not be trusted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, so eye witnesses that can have flawed memory(as pointed out by you) is more important than actual flight data
Click to expand...


They will only acknowledge claims that back up their wild theories. If it doesnt back up their crazy story, then its a lie.


----------



## elvis

I am still laughing about the Fema prison.


----------



## Toro

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> so... no evidence that the plane did anything but continue into the building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no there are eyewitness's reports of it passing over..the flight data from THE FAA and NORAD is compromised and can not be trusted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah, so eye witnesses that can have flawed memory(as pointed out by you) is more important than actual flight data
Click to expand...


There are at least 136 recorded eyewitnesses who said they saw the plane slam into the Pentagon.

That is a LOT of eyewitnesses who have a flawed memory.


----------



## eots

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> no there are eyewitness's reports of it passing over..the flight data from THE FAA and NORAD is compromised and can not be trusted
> 
> 
> 
> ah, so eye witnesses that can have flawed memory(as pointed out by you) is more important than actual flight data
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are at least 136 recorded eyewitnesses who said they saw the plane slam into the Pentagon.
> 
> That is a LOT of eyewitnesses who have a flawed memory.
Click to expand...


 a closer examination of these witnesses revels the did not see the actual impact or were not at a vantage point to see the actual impact or that they also so other air craft or gave conflicting flight path reports the fact the FAA destroyed evidence and NORAD lied to the commission puts any data they released as questionable at best


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> no there are eyewitness's reports of it passing over..the flight data from THE FAA and NORAD is compromised and can not be trusted
> 
> 
> 
> ah, so eye witnesses that can have flawed memory(as pointed out by you) is more important than actual flight data
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are at least 136 recorded eyewitnesses who said they saw the plane slam into the Pentagon.
> 
> That is a LOT of eyewitnesses who have a flawed memory.
Click to expand...

thats Eots take on them, not mine
he seems to have selective witnesses he likes to use


----------



## Setarcos

eots said:


> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> so... no evidence that the plane did anything but continue into the building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no there are eyewitness's reports of it passing over..the flight data from THE FAA and NORAD is compromised and can not be trusted
Click to expand...

did they take pictures of it leaving?


does anyone have it on video


radar?

or only a handful or cherry-picked wingnuts?


----------



## Fatality

Terral said:


> Hi Fatality:
> 
> 
> 
> Fatality said:
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit these nutters are fucking stupid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> show us the "Light"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


1. a picture of dirt
2. a picture of burnt weeds

you have been shown the light


----------



## eots

Setarcos said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> so... no evidence that the plane did anything but continue into the building?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no there are eyewitness's reports of it passing over..the flight data from THE FAA and NORAD is compromised and can not be trusted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did they take pictures of it leaving?
> 
> 
> does anyone have it on video
> 
> 
> radar?
> 
> or only a handful or cherry-picked wingnuts?
Click to expand...


all video evidence was confiscated and is still classified


----------



## Setarcos

How convenient for you


----------



## eots

Setarcos said:


> How convenient for you



what twisted logic


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what twisted logic
Click to expand...

no, twisting logic is what troofers do


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setarcos said:
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what twisted logic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, twisting logic is what troofers do
Click to expand...


_duh... no dat what you do_....pffft...give it up retard


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> what twisted logic
> 
> 
> 
> no, twisting logic is what troofers do
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _duh... no dat what you do_....pffft...give it up retard
Click to expand...

ROFL
you should give it up

you say no plane crashed at the pentagon, but even when presented with crystal clear proof one did you still deny it
thats twisted logic


----------



## eots

the crystal clear proof being ?


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> the crystal clear proof being ?


LOL
yeah, no one has shown any 757 parts inside the pentagon

carry on being an idiot


----------



## eots

a pick up truck full of unverified parts collected by men is suits at a crime scene that should of been locked down ...no...not good enough..


----------



## eots

re divecon neg rep :..you mean says not say...retard


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> a pick up truck full of unverified parts collected by men is suits at a crime scene that should of been locked down ...no...not good enough..


uh, NO, TONS of it asshole


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> re divecon neg rep :..you mean says not say...retard


yeah says the fucking moronic troofer asshole
pointing out a typo is really fucking pathetic


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Did you ever get an answer?  If so, what was it?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly did hit the pentagon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> flight 77, a Boeing 757
Click to expand...


When considering the Law of Conservation of Matter.

Why then only one circular hole was made in the wall of the pentagon?


----------



## Setarcos

Because I, your lord God, so willed it


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly did hit the pentagon?
> 
> 
> 
> flight 77, a Boeing 757
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When considering the Law of Conservation of Matter.
> 
> Why then only one circular hole was made in the wall of the pentagon?
Click to expand...

are you talking about the lone exit hole?
it is said that was caused by the front landing gear
and a Boeing 757 is mostly light weight aluminum that wouldn't take much punishment at all
i believe that a Boeing 747 lost a huge section of its shell midflight a few years ago without hitting anything


----------



## eots

so where is the front landing gear and what of the engines and other landing gear how come no exit holes for them


----------



## sitarro

Terral said:


> Hi Crimson, DiveCon, Toro:
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I tend not to believe things coming from a guy with Yoda in is avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, Crimson. We can see that you are more into Big Bird, Burt and Ernie. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem you guys have is you DONT use the truth you use lies and twisted statements and totally ignore the facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The 911Truth about the Pentagon/AA77 case is presented in the Opening Post of this thread. The problem is that you guys attack *my person* rather than the thesis statement, claims, evidence and conclusions contained within *my work.* This is your opportunity to *quote >> anything at all from the Opening Post* to offer *your advocating or opposing views* using whatever DiveCon considers credible evidence. Good luck. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what happened to the plane?
> 
> Planes don't just disappear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What plane? :0) The painted-up A-3 DoD Flying BOMB struck the west side of the Pentagon between Column Line (CL) 9 and CL-15 (pic = lower left) at *9:36:27 AM in the second attack* (lower pic) at the Pentagon. However, the joystick operator missed the mark and the painted-up A-3 Jet crashed at the *second story concrete slab elevation* (pic) with the starboard wing dipped down, so the right-side Pratt and Whitney Engine was catapulted through the West Wedge Wall and into the Pentagon. The port-side engine and A-3 frame fell straight down to appear in many pictures like these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The A-3 did not simply disappear, but *the DoD Flying BOMB exploded* to throw debris all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Maybe you could gain a little bit of credibility if your photo of the A-3 wasn't printed backwards.


----------



## eots

maybe you would have more credibility if you could address the relevant issues


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> so where is the front landing gear and what of the engines and other landing gear how come no exit holes for them


i have seen photos of it inside the pentagon, i dont remember where, and since i know you are as insane as the rest of the troofers, i wont bother to waste my time looking for it again.


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> so where is the front landing gear and what of the engines and other landing gear how come no exit holes for them
> 
> 
> 
> i have seen photos of it inside the pentagon, i dont remember where, and since i know you are as insane as the rest of the troofers, i wont bother to waste my time looking for it again.
Click to expand...


ya sure you did..and why no exit holes for the engines and other sets of landing gear ?


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> so where is the front landing gear and what of the engines and other landing gear how come no exit holes for them
> 
> 
> 
> i have seen photos of it inside the pentagon, i dont remember where, and since i know you are as insane as the rest of the troofers, i wont bother to waste my time looking for it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya sure you did..and why no exit holes for the engines and other sets of landing gear ?
Click to expand...

wow, how ironic for YOU to talk about "credibility" 

since you have NONE


----------



## eots

no you don't..I phoned the dept of credibility and they confirmed it..


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> no you don't..I phoned the dept of credibility and they confirmed it..


uh, they confirmed you didnt have any


----------



## sitarro

eots said:


> maybe you would have more credibility if you could address the relevant issues



What is there to address? The fact that the conspiracy theorist base every argument on other aircraft crashes, almost all that happened at much slower speeds? Ones that almost always are into the ground at an angle rather than head on at over 300 miles an hour into a reenforced  stone building? A fuselage is a lot more substantial than wings and wings carry most of the fuel, thousands of gallons. Wings are very strong in vertical movements, that's what they are designed to take, they aren't designed to hit stone walls. They are actually quite susceptible to damage, a fuel truck can create a tremendous amount of destruction at slow speeds. Oh and titanium isn't that strong either, my brother lost an engine at 16,000 feet on the climb out from Houston, the titanium blades disintegrated. The outer shell of the engine isn't any more substantial than the fuselage, if it hits a wall at 300 miles an hour, it will disintegrate too. When you guys show me a film of anything other than an American Airlines 757-200 hitting that Pentagon wall, maybe I'll bother to listen. I stand underneath these aircraft, the 757 and the 767 are humongous. Add the speed they were traveling and their weight along with the thousands of gallons of explosive liquid they carried, I have no doubt in the destructive impact that would result.


----------



## Godboy

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> so where is the front landing gear and what of the engines and other landing gear how come no exit holes for them
> 
> 
> 
> i have seen photos of it inside the pentagon, i dont remember where, and since i know you are as insane as the rest of the troofers, i wont bother to waste my time looking for it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya sure you did..and why no exit holes for the engines and other sets of landing gear ?
Click to expand...


When the nose of the plane hit the wall of the pentagon, the center fusalage created that big hole you see. As it was pentetrating the wall, once it got up to the point where the wings are connected, the wings were pulled straight back, basically folding parallel with the fusalage, and then they went through the same hole the nose made. It doesnt take all that much to rip off a wing. A wing would not be solid enough to penetrate the wall, because the wings are hollow. The reason they are hollow is because thats where that majority of aircraft fuel is held. 

Im no expert, but i do know enough about aviation to relaize this, since i worked on military aircraft in the Navy and i also worked in the fuel skids where we fueled the aircraft after flight. If i were to stand on the end of an F/A-18 wing, jumping up and down, you would see the wing flex under my meager 155 pounds. Trust me, ive done it many times. It gets boring on the flightline, so you gotta do something to fight off the boredom.

Watch any plane crash video out there. The moment a wing touches the ground, it rips off instantly and usually a fireball erupts as all that fuel spills out. The wing and engine would not make a hole in a reinforced concrete wall.

Heres a sample video. Not the best example, but you will see that the moment its wing hits the ground, it shears off and erupts in a fireball. You will also notice that the wings are nowhere to be found when they show the wreckage afterwards.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY2YJy8vqeQ]YouTube - plane crash caught on tape - 9[/ame]


----------



## Terral

Hi Sit:



sitarro said:


> Maybe you could gain a little bit of credibility if your photo of the A-3 wasn't printed backwards.



You sound like the typical American that *'is' worthy of utter destruction* (#8). No. I do not expect 'you' to believe one word out of my mouth. Please allow me to demonstrate:






I see an 'EMPTY HOLE' containing 'no' crashed 100-ton Jetliner. Let's try again:

My Flight 93 Topic:






I see an *'EMPTY HOLE'* containing *'no' crashed 100-ton Jetliner*. Perhaps if "I" had more credibility (heh), 'you' would see an *'EMPTY HOLE' *too. No sir. "YOU" have been DUPED by George Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, John Ashcroft . . .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgfzqulvhlQ]Many People LIE And Get Away With It[/ame]

. . . and all of their Inside-Job Helpers, so do NOT blame *'your' STUPIDITY* on me. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]You Do NOT Believe These Experts Either, Because Of YOUR Utter STUPIDITY[/ame]

I 'have' presented *'the' 911Truth* and 'YOU' choose to stand with liars and murderers of innocent Americans . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Sit:
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you could gain a little bit of credibility if your photo of the A-3 wasn't printed backwards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like the typical American that *'is' worthy of utter destruction* (#8). No. I do not expect 'you' to believe one word out of my mouth. Please allow me to demonstrate:
> 
> 
> 
> I see an 'EMPTY HOLE' containing 'no' crashed 100-ton Jetliner. Let's try again:
> 
> My Flight 93 Topic:
> 
> 
> 
> I see an *'EMPTY HOLE'* containing *'no' crashed 100-ton Jetliner*. Perhaps if "I" had more credibility (heh), 'you' would see an *'EMPTY HOLE' *too. No sir. "YOU" have been DUPED by George Bush, Karl Rove, Dick Cheney, Donald Rumsfeld, John Ashcroft and all of their Inside-Job Helpers, so do NOT blame *'your' STUPIDITY* on me. I 'have' presented *'the' 911Truth* and 'YOU' choose to stand with liars and murderers of innocent Americans . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

cant wait till you end up in those FEMA camps


not that they actually EXIST


----------



## Godboy

Why are you showing me a picture of the hole after they removed the wreckage, because thats obviously what im looking at. Perhaps you are trying to say the the same government people that you claim made this conspiracy happen, are the same people that gave us this picture that shows nothing? Why would they do that? If they were going to fake a plane crash on the ground, why wouldnt they put wreckage there before taking this picture? Please explain the logic of your claim, because it makes no sense at all.

If theres no wreckage in the picture, then YOU need to give us a logical reason why its not there. To say that the masterminds overlooked this is not logical or believable. There is a logical explanation for why theres no wreckage there.... perhaps because it was already cleaned up by the time this was picture was taken, perhaps because this hole is NOT the spot of the crash, or perhaps the picture has been doctored by conspiracy nuts, or maybe the picture was taken too far away (i cant make out anything at all in the pic, wreckage, trees, rocks, people, none are there) but its NOT because they were too lazy to put wreckage there, or that they forgot to do so. Your story does not add up at all. 

I suggest you quit looking at pictures. They only seem to confuse you people.


----------



## Terral

Hi Godboy:



Godboy said:


> Why are you showing me a picture of the hole after they removed the wreckage, because thats obviously what im looking at.



Okay. I 'am' surrounded by complete buffoons!!! 

My Flight 93 Topic:






Here is another picture of the same EMPTY HOLE taken ON 9/11 from *this video clip* (click here). This is the same EMPTY HOLE seen in ALL the Shanksville Pictures!









Okay hotshot: So where is your crashed 100-ton Jetliner??? The News Clips include testimony about the same little 20 x 15 EMPTY HOLE:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZekosYOmXc"]Watch The News Clip About The Same EMPTY HOLE[/ame]



Godboy said:


> Perhaps you are trying to say the the same government people that you claim made this conspiracy happen, are the same people that gave us this picture that shows nothing? Why would they do that?



Can you handle 'the' 911Truth? Idiots like you will BELIEVE ANYTHING! George Bush and Karl Rove told you that a 100-ton Jetliner crashed into that EMPTY FIELD 'and' you believed their LIES having NO PROOF at all. Zip, Zero, Nada, NONE. Click on the *April 20, 1994 US Geological Survey Picture* showing the SAME GODDAMNED EMPTY HOLE:

April 20, 1994 U.S. Geological Survey Photograph << Open your deluded eyes!



Godboy said:


> If they were going to fake a plane crash on the ground, why wouldnt they put wreckage there before taking this picture? Please explain the logic of your claim, because it makes no sense at all.



Hey! "YOU" are the Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPE. Not me! I know for A FACT that 'all' the pictures show the same EMPTY HOLE . . . 






This picture was 'also' taken on 9/11, but you refuse to acknowledge THE EMPTY HOLE. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-59kouBgO_s&feature=player_embedded"]Watch The Short Video[/ame]

There was NO TIME to remove any wreckage, because there never was any 100-Tons of wreckage (you deluded moron!) . . . 



Godboy said:


> If theres no wreckage in the picture, then YOU need to give us a logical reason why its not there.



No sir. The Goatboy wants to believe a real 100-ton Jetliner crashed into this EMPTY FIELD, because 'you' are a Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPE. Do not blame 'your' STUPIDITY on me. My Opening Post contains 'the' 911Truth, but 'you' choose to believe Official Cover Story LIES. And, guess what hotshot?










The Pentagon has the same EMPTY HOLE . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C02dE5VKeck]Jamie McIntyre Was There On 9/11[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Godboy

Ok, lets assume you are right. No plane crashed there and they just made a hole and didnt put airplane parts in it. Give me a good reason why they felt the need to convince us all that a plane crashed there? Why bother with all of that? If they were so busy with shooting missles into the pentagon and making it look like a plane, and crashing planes into the world trade center and using explosives to topple the towers, why would they add a fictitious plane crash in an empty field on their plate? Explain this to me, because this makes no sense at all. What purpose did this crash serve?


----------



## Terral

Hi Godboy:



Godboy said:


> Ok, lets assume you are right.



No. I am right and have been right from day one. No 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into that EMPTY HOLE. Period. And the same goes for the Pentagon . . . 



Godboy said:


> No plane crashed there and they just made a hole and didnt put airplane parts in it. Give me a good reason why they felt the need to convince us all that a plane crashed there?



The Inside-Job Terrorist Rogue Element working inside our Federal and State and Local Govt's had to convince American Sheeple that 100-ton Jetliners crashed into these empty holes to give the Bush-controlled FBI jurisdiction over all of these related 9/11 Cases. Otherwise, legal jurisdiction over these investigations belongs to the States of New York, Pennsylvania and Virginia. Since the FBI, CIA, NSA and the DoD itself are all part of the 9/11 Inside-Job Attacks, then the corrupt-to-the-core FBI is running the 9/11 Investigation in search of the FBI criminals who perpetuated the Inside-Job Attacks in the first place. Nobody inside the US Govt is looking to solve any 9/11 Case, because the Govt itself is responsible for murdering innocent Americans. Since Americans are really *this goddamn STUPID* (my Topic), then you deserve to be murdered by the same Govt insiders now using their H1N1 Bio-Weapon against the same STUPID Sheeple . . .  



Godboy said:


> Why bother with all of that? If they were so busy with shooting missles into the pentagon and making it look like a plane, and crashing planes into the world trade center and using explosives to topple the towers, why would they add a fictitious plane crash in an empty field on their plate? Explain this to me, because this makes no sense at all. What purpose did this crash serve?



Listen here, Goatboy: You are just another *Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPE* confused being primed for utter destruction by the same people who planned and carried out these 9/11 attacks. The time has already passed to get 9/11 right, so kick back and enjoy the *H1N1/H5N1/H3N2 Bio-Weapon Virus* (my Topic) ride to *"Ignorance Is Bliss" oblivion* . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Godboy

Terral said:


> Hi Godboy:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, lets assume you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I am right and have been right from day one. No 100-Ton Jetliner crashed into that EMPTY HOLE. Period. And the same goes for the Pentagon . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No plane crashed there and they just made a hole and didnt put airplane parts in it. Give me a good reason why they felt the need to convince us all that a plane crashed there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Inside-Job Terrorist Rogue Element working inside our Federal and State and Local Govt's had to convince American Sheeple that 100-ton Jetliners crashed into these empty holes to give the Bush-controlled FBI jurisdiction over all of these related 9/11 Cases. Otherwise, legal jurisdiction over these investigations belongs to the States of New York, Pennsylvania and Virginia. Since the FBI, CIA, NSA and the DoD itself are all part of the 9/11 Inside-Job Attacks, then the corrupt-to-the-core FBI is running the 9/11 Investigation in search of the FBI criminals who perpetuated the Inside-Job Attacks in the first place. Nobody inside the US Govt is looking to solve any 9/11 Case, because the Govt itself is responsible for murdering innocent Americans. Since Americans are really *this goddamn STUPID* (my Topic), then you deserve to be murdered by the same Govt insiders now using their H1N1 Bio-Weapon against the same STUPID Sheeple . . .
> 
> The FBI would have had jurisdiction without the empty field crash. That crash added nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why bother with all of that? If they were so busy with shooting missles into the pentagon and making it look like a plane, and crashing planes into the world trade center and using explosives to topple the towers, why would they add a fictitious plane crash in an empty field on their plate? Explain this to me, because this makes no sense at all. What purpose did this crash serve?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen here, Goatboy: You are just another *Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPE* confused being primed for utter destruction by the same people who planned and carried out these 9/11 attacks. The time has already passed to get 9/11 right, so kick back and enjoy the *H1N1/H5N1/H3N2 Bio-Weapon Virus* (my Topic) ride to *"Ignorance Is Bliss" oblivion* . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Given that you have no good explanation for this, and the fact that you are getting pissy over the question, leads me to believe that you have no explanation for it. Its a MASSIVE hole in your story that you seem more than happy to ignore.


----------



## Terral

Hi Goatboy:



Godboy said:


> Given that you have no good explanation for this, and the fact that you are getting pissy over the question, leads me to believe that you have no explanation for it. Its a MASSIVE hole in your story that you seem more than happy to ignore.



Bullony!!! The Goatboy and a vast majority of these registered USMB members and readers 'will' remain standing in the stench of their willful ignorance no matter how many times I show you 'the' 911Truth. I washed my hands of this absolute STUPIDITY on *April 20, 2009 at exactly 3:30 PM* (my warning post), or about three days before anyone here ever heard of the Swine Flu. Do we recognize the date? That's right! This is the anniversary of the *1994 U.S. Geological Survey Picture* showing the same EMPTY HOLE:

The Picture Again

Yes. Americans really 'are' this STUPID. Hey! Goatboy! Guess who is headed for the lake of fire along with 'all liars' and 'murderers'??? Any clues? First in line are the 'cowards,' and then . . . 



> "(A)But for the cowardly and *unbelieving* and abominable and murderers and immoral persons and sorcerers and idolaters and all liars, their part will be in (B)*the lake that burns with fire and brimstone*, which is the (C)*second death*." Revelation 21:8.


Therefore, do not expect that I am in the least bit surprised that 'you' remain standing among the '*many*' unbelievers . . .  

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots

ya that same empty hole for the most part was already there..what are the odds


----------



## Terral

Hi Eots:



eots said:


> ya that same empty hole for the most part was already there..what are the odds



The empty hole was created by a test strip mine operation owned by *PBS Coal Company* (link) and is locally known as the *"Diamond T. Mine" *that was abandoned in 1996 (info). The Inside-Job Terrorists (DoD/FBI/CIA/NSA Clowns) launched a *Raytheon Missile* (added for Global Guardian Wargame Exercises = story) into the empty hole and told the Stupid Sheeple that a 100-Ton Jetliner crashed there. :0)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsCh_UGKvSc"]This Lady Saw The Missile Just Before It Crashed[/ame]

What morons . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Godboy

Terral said:


> Hi Goatboy:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given that you have no good explanation for this, and the fact that you are getting pissy over the question, leads me to believe that you have no explanation for it. Its a MASSIVE hole in your story that you seem more than happy to ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullony!!! The Goatboy and a vast majority of these registered USMB members and readers 'will' remain standing in the stench of their willful ignorance no matter how many times I show you 'the' 911Truth. I washed my hands of this absolute STUPIDITY on *April 20, 2009 at exactly 3:30 PM* (my warning post), or about three days before anyone here ever heard of the Swine Flu. Do we recognize the date? That's right! This is the anniversary of the *1994 U.S. Geological Survey Picture* showing the same EMPTY HOLE:
> 
> The Picture Again
> 
> Yes. Americans really 'are' this STUPID. Hey! Goatboy! Guess who is headed for the lake of fire along with 'all liars' and 'murderers'??? Any clues? First in line are the 'cowards,' and then . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "(A)But for the cowardly and *unbelieving* and abominable and murderers and immoral persons and sorcerers and idolaters and all liars, their part will be in (B)*the lake that burns with fire and brimstone*, which is the (C)*second death*." Revelation 21:8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Therefore, do not expect that I am in the least bit surprised that 'you' remain standing among the '*many*' unbelievers . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Dude, you still havent explained why they would waste their time with faking a plane crash in an empty field. The government would not need this incident in order to keep it all sevret, therefore you still havent answered this very simple question.... Why would they bother faking that crash? What purpose did it serve?

I would think this would be the first thing you nail down before going into any other details. Its surprising to me that you dont have an answer to this question, and since you dont have the answer, what makes you believe in this stuff to in the first place? If you are going to theorize on this conspiracy, you need to at least make sure it makes sense, otherwise why believe it in something that doesnt make sense?

You are trying to convince us that there is a connection between this crash and your conspiracy about who masterminded 9/11, but wheres the connection? It seems totally random and unrelated to the overall goal, if you are to assume it went down the way you claim.


----------



## Terral

Hi Goatboy:



Godboy said:


> Dude, you still havent explained why they would waste their time with faking a plane crash in an empty field.



Stop wasting our time! Bush and Rove and Cheney and Rumsfeld DUPED YOU confused. Right? Their plan worked. Deal with it . . . 

Even you acknowledge the EMPTY HOLE, but then think asking me questions is going to make the DUPE cuckoo any smarter. I can show you the pictures of the EMPTY HOLE . . .







. . . but the rest is up to you . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro

Godboy said:


> Dude, you still havent explained why they would waste their time with faking a plane crash in an empty field. The government would not need this incident in order to keep it all sevret, therefore you still havent answered this very simple question.... Why would they bother faking that crash? What purpose did it serve?
> 
> I would think this would be the first thing you nail down before going into any other details. Its surprising to me that you dont have an answer to this question, and since you dont have the answer, what makes you believe in this stuff to in the first place? If you are going to theorize on this conspiracy, you need to at least make sure it makes sense, otherwise why believe it in something that doesnt make sense?
> 
> You are trying to convince us that there is a connection between this crash and your conspiracy about who masterminded 9/11, but wheres the connection? It seems totally random and unrelated to the overall goal, if you are to assume it went down the way you claim.



I've made this point a number of times before.

I have come around to the possibility that maybe, just maybe, the government shot down the plane over PA.  Of course, if they did, that would invalidate the conspiracists' theories.  Why shoot down a plane?  Why not let it hit it purported target?  

A tad leap of logic there.


----------



## eots

it was getting to hard to keep up the scam of no intercept..


----------



## Mister T

Terral reminds me of some CIA experiments where they made people repeat the same things over and over until they believed it. Repetition of the same story is a common disinformation technique widely used to implant false information. Has anyone counted how many times he's posted that material in this thread alone?


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> flight 77, a Boeing 757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When considering the Law of Conservation of Matter.
> 
> Why then only one circular hole was made in the wall of the pentagon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you talking about the lone exit hole?
> it is said that was caused by the front landing gear
> and a Boeing 757 is mostly light weight aluminum that wouldn't take much punishment at all
> i believe that a Boeing 747 lost a huge section of its shell midflight a few years ago without hitting anything
Click to expand...


Yes I am referring to the exit hole.  The exit hole is circular.

According to this image of the exit hole, how could landing gear make that exact circular cut?

Furthermore, what from the landing gear was responsible for the burn markings on the outside of the building above the exit hole?

Also, I would like for you to link me to where it states the landing gear made that, very fine, circular cut on exit.  I would greatly appreciate it.

To add, look at the image of the pentagon frontal damage.  Those vertical cuts look very precisely made, on both sides.  The cut on the left is flush through the entire building.  Obviously, that does NOT look like impact damage from a 757 commercial jet airliner.

What do you think?

What was capable of making that cut?


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> When considering the Law of Conservation of Matter.
> 
> Why then only one circular hole was made in the wall of the pentagon?
> 
> 
> 
> are you talking about the lone exit hole?
> it is said that was caused by the front landing gear
> and a Boeing 757 is mostly light weight aluminum that wouldn't take much punishment at all
> i believe that a Boeing 747 lost a huge section of its shell midflight a few years ago without hitting anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am referring to the exit hole.  The exit hole is circular.
> 
> According to this image of the exit hole, how could landing gear make that exact circular cut?
> 
> Furthermore, what from the landing gear was responsible for the burn markings on the outside of the building above the exit hole?
> 
> Also, I would like for you to link me to where it states the landing gear made that, very fine, circular cut on exit.  I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> To add, look at the image of the pentagon frontal damage.  Those vertical cuts look very precisely made, on both sides.  The cut on the left is flush through the entire building.  Obviously, that does NOT look like impact damage from a 757 commercial jet airliner.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> What was capable of making that cut?
Click to expand...







THAT landing gear

and all it takes to make a circular hole is a blunt force impact in the center of it


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro and Godboy:



Toro said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you still havent explained why they would waste their time with faking a plane crash in an empty field. The government would not need this incident in order to keep it all sevret . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made this point a number of times before.
> 
> I have come around to the possibility that maybe, just maybe, the government shot down the plane over PA . . .
Click to expand...


You guys are 'talking' when you need to be showing us how an empty hole . . . 






. . . equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. Godboy wanted to say that the 100-ton Jetliner was already removed from the EMPTY HOLE. Now he has some more STUPIDITY that someone is supposed to answer cuckoo, OR this EMPTY HOLE equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. :0)






Terral is supposed to answer your STUPID (idiotic) questions about why the Govt would do this or that cuckoo, OR this EMPTY HOLE equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. No sir. We are looking at EMPTY HOLES for the Flight 93 Case 'and' the Pentagon Case all day long whether you goofballs want to ever wake up or not. The Govt is LYING and you guys are DUPES confused. Period . . . 






GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Toro and Godboy:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you still havent explained why they would waste their time with faking a plane crash in an empty field. The government would not need this incident in order to keep it all sevret . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made this point a number of times before.
> 
> I have come around to the possibility that maybe, just maybe, the government shot down the plane over PA . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys are 'talking' when you need to be showing us how an empty hole . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. Godboy wanted to say that the 100-ton Jetliner was already removed from the EMPTY HOLE. Now he has some more STUPIDITY that someone is supposed to answer cuckoo, OR this EMPTY HOLE equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is supposed to answer your STUPID (idiotic) questions about why the Govt would do this or that cuckoo, OR this EMPTY HOLE equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. No sir. We are looking at EMPTY HOLES for the Flight 93 Case 'and' the Pentagon Case all day long whether you goofballs want to ever wake up or not. The Govt is LYING and you guys are DUPES confused. Period . . .
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

yeah, terral, everyone that doesn't believe your bullshit is a bush dupe

seriously, seek out professional help NOW


----------



## Godboy

DiveCon said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Toro and Godboy:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made this point a number of times before.
> 
> I have come around to the possibility that maybe, just maybe, the government shot down the plane over PA . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are 'talking' when you need to be showing us how an empty hole . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. Godboy wanted to say that the 100-ton Jetliner was already removed from the EMPTY HOLE. Now he has some more STUPIDITY that someone is supposed to answer cuckoo, OR this EMPTY HOLE equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is supposed to answer your STUPID (idiotic) questions about why the Govt would do this or that cuckoo, OR this EMPTY HOLE equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. No sir. We are looking at EMPTY HOLES for the Flight 93 Case 'and' the Pentagon Case all day long whether you goofballs want to ever wake up or not. The Govt is LYING and you guys are DUPES confused. Period . . .
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, terral, everyone that doesn't believe your bullshit is a bush dupe
> 
> seriously, seek out professional help NOW
Click to expand...


He cant seek professional help, because it would take a doctor about 5 minutes to realize he needs to be institutionalized, and they dont let people in the loony bin research conspiracy crap on the internet, and his tin foil hat would be considered contraband.

The dude believes in lizard people for fucks sake. I couldnt believe ANYONE would take that thread seriously.


----------



## Elutherian

You know what, I actually think 9/11 could have been an inside job.

I mean, why not? Tyrants have been doing shit like this for centuries... take the Gulf of Tonkin for an example.

Of course I'm not entirely sure... could have been the damn terrorists. I'm just not sure.


----------



## eots

Godboy said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Toro and Godboy:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are 'talking' when you need to be showing us how an empty hole . . .
> 
> 
> 
> . . . equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. Godboy wanted to say that the 100-ton Jetliner was already removed from the EMPTY HOLE. Now he has some more STUPIDITY that someone is supposed to answer cuckoo, OR this EMPTY HOLE equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. :0)
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is supposed to answer your STUPID (idiotic) questions about why the Govt would do this or that cuckoo, OR this EMPTY HOLE equals a crashed 100-ton Jetliner. No sir. We are looking at EMPTY HOLES for the Flight 93 Case 'and' the Pentagon Case all day long whether you goofballs want to ever wake up or not. The Govt is LYING and you guys are DUPES confused. Period . . .
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, terral, everyone that doesn't believe your bullshit is a bush dupe
> 
> seriously, seek out professional help NOW
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He cant seek professional help, because it would take a doctor about 5 minutes to realize he needs to be institutionalized, and they dont let people in the loony bin research conspiracy crap on the internet, and his tin foil hat would be considered contraband.
> 
> The dude believes in lizard people for fucks sake. I couldnt believe ANYONE would take that thread seriously.
Click to expand...


anyone that believes the bible or the book of the dead knows there are tales of giants that breed with humans ie..lizard people.it just seems odd to you because you dont study ancient history.but that is another issue..honestly I think you need some  professional help ...heres a good doctor for you...don't be afraid make the call
\

*Herbert J. Hoffman, MA, PhD &#8211; Former Chief Mental Health Coordinator* and Director of Manpower Development and Training, Massachusetts Department of Mental Health. *Retired Clinical Psychologist.  In his 40-year career,* Dr. Hoffman held several academic and senior professional positions, including; Lecturer (Psychology), Boston University.  Lecturer on Education, Harvard Graduate School of Education.  Assistant Professor of Research, Heller Graduate School for Advanced Studies in Social Welfare, Brandeis University.  Founder and Faculty Member, Massachusetts School of Professional Psychology.  Executive Director, Brookline (MA) *Mental Health Association.  Veteran, U.S. Army. *Statement in support of Medical Professionals petition for Reinvestigation of 9/11: 

"I have been following the 9/11 "story" for over 7 years.  The most significant impediment for citizens even considering that the U.S. government is in some way complicit is the unwillingness to entertain that possibility.  The fact that the government and the 9/11 Commission Report could not/would not address certain questions raised by the Jersey Girls, scientists, pilots etc., questions which would seem to have easily available factual responses, *strongly suggests "cover up."  *

*I refer to such items as:  release of the Pentagon and other videos of the Pentagon crash; explanation of the debris scatter at the PA "crash" site; explanation of how these obviously "hijacked" airliners were not intercepted in a timely fashion -- especially the one in DC; a more evidence-based, scientific explanation of the fall of the twin towers and Building 7*.  

The failure to produce this information/evidence, along with much more, can only lead to one conclusion:  *THERE IS A COVER UP. * There is much data to strongly suggest who and what are being protected and shielded by this cover up.  Hopefully a sufficient number of citizens will shed their denial and demand answers and explanations from our nations leaders." 


Member: Medical Professionals for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: 

"As medical professionals, we are trained in science and logical reasoning. We are appalled by the lack of scientific rigor and the substantial omissions and blatant distortions in the official account of 9/11 as embodied in the 9/11 Commission Report and related government documents. We join with other organizations of professionals, such as Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth, Pilots for 9/11 Truth, Firefighters for 9/11 Truth, and Lawyers for 9/11 Truth, and millions of individual citizens in demanding a thorough, impartial, open and transparent reinvestigation of the terrorist acts of 9/11." 

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Godboy

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, terral, everyone that doesn't believe your bullshit is a bush dupe
> 
> seriously, seek out professional help NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He cant seek professional help, because it would take a doctor about 5 minutes to realize he needs to be institutionalized, and they dont let people in the loony bin research conspiracy crap on the internet, and his tin foil hat would be considered contraband.
> 
> The dude believes in lizard people for fucks sake. I couldnt believe ANYONE would take that thread seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyone that believes the bible or the book of the dead knows there are tales of giants that breed with humans ie..lizard people.it just seems odd to you because you dont study ancient history.but that is another issue..honestly I think you need some  professional help ...heres a good doctor for you...don't be afraid make the call
> \
> 
> *Herbert J. Hoffman, MA, PhD  Former Chief Mental Health Coordinator* and Director of Manpower Development and Training, Massachusetts Department of Mental Health. *Retired Clinical Psychologist.  In his 40-year career,* Dr. Hoffman held several academic and senior professional positions, including; Lecturer (Psychology), Boston University.  Lecturer on Education, Harvard Graduate School of Education.  Assistant Professor of Research, Heller Graduate School for Advanced Studies in Social Welfare, Brandeis University.  Founder and Faculty Member, Massachusetts School of Professional Psychology.  Executive Director, Brookline (MA) *Mental Health Association.  Veteran, U.S. Army. *Statement in support of Medical Professionals petition for Reinvestigation of 9/11:
> 
> "I have been following the 9/11 "story" for over 7 years.  The most significant impediment for citizens even considering that the U.S. government is in some way complicit is the unwillingness to entertain that possibility.  The fact that the government and the 9/11 Commission Report could not/would not address certain questions raised by the Jersey Girls, scientists, pilots etc., questions which would seem to have easily available factual responses, *strongly suggests "cover up."  *
> 
> *I refer to such items as:  release of the Pentagon and other videos of the Pentagon crash; explanation of the debris scatter at the PA "crash" site; explanation of how these obviously "hijacked" airliners were not intercepted in a timely fashion -- especially the one in DC; a more evidence-based, scientific explanation of the fall of the twin towers and Building 7*.
> 
> The failure to produce this information/evidence, along with much more, can only lead to one conclusion:  *THERE IS A COVER UP. * There is much data to strongly suggest who and what are being protected and shielded by this cover up.  Hopefully a sufficient number of citizens will shed their denial and demand answers and explanations from our nations leaders."
> 
> 
> Member: Medical Professionals for 9/11 Truth Association Statement:
> 
> "As medical professionals, we are trained in science and logical reasoning. We are appalled by the lack of scientific rigor and the substantial omissions and blatant distortions in the official account of 9/11 as embodied in the 9/11 Commission Report and related government documents. We join with other organizations of professionals, such as Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth, Pilots for 9/11 Truth, Firefighters for 9/11 Truth, and Lawyers for 9/11 Truth, and millions of individual citizens in demanding a thorough, impartial, open and transparent reinvestigation of the terrorist acts of 9/11."
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
Click to expand...


Show me where in the bible it talks about lizard people please. I dont want anything that talks about giants breeding with humans, i said lizard people. You will show me something from the bible that uses either "lizard people, lizard men, reptillian people, etc.", not giants. Provide this info or expose yourself as the liar we all know you are. This is what you fuck wads do... you twist the words of other people in an effort to further your own dishonest agendas.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, terral, everyone that doesn't believe your bullshit is a bush dupe
> 
> seriously, seek out professional help NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He cant seek professional help, because it would take a doctor about 5 minutes to realize he needs to be institutionalized, and they dont let people in the loony bin research conspiracy crap on the internet, and his tin foil hat would be considered contraband.
> 
> The dude believes in lizard people for fucks sake. I couldnt believe ANYONE would take that thread seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anyone that believes the bible or the book of the dead knows there are tales of giants that breed with humans ie.*.lizard people.i*t just seems odd to you because you dont study ancient history.but that is another issue..honestly I think you need some  professional help ...heres a good doctor for you...don't be afraid make the call
> \
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO
you actually believe that?


----------



## Godboy

Lets just see what Terral had to say about lizard people. He seems to have taken a sci fi/pseudo religious position on it. This is some seriously crazy shit, and it shows that if you think for a moment Terral might be a credible person to consider in 9/11 discussions, you really dont understand what kind of crazy he truelly is. This is word for word from his own post....



> The Reptilian races are 'terrestrial' and have been around for millions of years and have no plans for overtaking anybody. They are waiting for the anticipated "prophet" (Acts 3:22-23), who represents the incarnation of this entire universe (your father Adam), just like everybody else (Iranian, Jewish, Indian, Christian). Adam gave the Reptilian races their instructions NOT to interfere with the bearded races (sons of Noah = Eve = 'you are gods'), even before Eve was taken from his side (Gen. 2:7-17).
> 
> The Reptilian races run around in their spaceships looking for any evidence of the Messiah's return like 'he' (Adam) predicted thousands of years ago. Their technology is FAR advanced when compared to human technology today 'and' the aliens could have already enslaved everyone in this world a thousand times over IF that were there true intentions. No sir. The aliens remain in 'observer mode,' because they fear the rod of their father Adam; which you guys would not recognize if he came to this USMB Board to say "Boooo!"



I rest my case. Nothing he ever says should be taken seriously.


----------



## eots

they were called giants but depicted with serpent heads

The first race of giants mentioned in the canon is perhaps also the most enigmatic. The relevant passage runs thus: 

When men began to increase in number on the earth and daughters were born to them,* the sons of God saw that the daughters of men were beautiful, and they married any of them they chose*. Then the LORD said, "My Spirit will not contend with man forever, for he is mortal; his days will be a hundred and twenty years." 
The Nephilim were on the earth in those days -- and also afterward -- when the sons of God went to the daughters of men and had children by them. They were the heroes of old, men of renown. (Genesis 6:1-4, NIV throughout except where noted otherwise)

It has been argued that the portion of v. 4 that mentions the Nephilim should stand on its own, apart from the rest of this passage (cf. Westermann, p. 366). Be that as it may, it is difficult to understand who the Nephilim are, exactly, without some sort of context, even if we must put them in a context that is fraught with its own problems of interpretation. 

But first, why should we look at the Nephilim at all? Why should they be considered giants, and thus included in this paper? The answer can be found in Number 13:32-33, which is the only other explicit reference to the Nephilim in the canon. In this passage, the Hebrew spies tell their desert-wandering comrades what they found in Canaan: 


*"...All the people we saw there are of great size. We saw the Nephilim there (the descendants of Anak come from the Nephilim). We seemed like grasshoppers in our own eyes, and we looked the same to them."*

Flying Chariot Ministries - Genesis Re-Revisited


----------



## Godboy

eots said:


> they were called giants but depicted with serpent heads
> 
> The first race of giants mentioned in the canon is perhaps also the most enigmatic. The relevant passage runs thus:
> 
> When men began to increase in number on the earth and daughters were born to them,* the sons of God saw that the daughters of men were beautiful, and they married any of them they chose*. Then the LORD said, "My Spirit will not contend with man forever, for he is mortal; his days will be a hundred and twenty years."
> The Nephilim were on the earth in those days -- and also afterward -- when the sons of God went to the daughters of men and had children by them. They were the heroes of old, men of renown. (Genesis 6:1-4, NIV throughout except where noted otherwise)
> 
> It has been argued that the portion of v. 4 that mentions the Nephilim should stand on its own, apart from the rest of this passage (cf. Westermann, p. 366). Be that as it may, it is difficult to understand who the Nephilim are, exactly, without some sort of context, even if we must put them in a context that is fraught with its own problems of interpretation.
> 
> But first, why should we look at the Nephilim at all? Why should they be considered giants, and thus included in this paper? The answer can be found in Number 13:32-33, which is the only other explicit reference to the Nephilim in the canon. In this passage, the Hebrew spies tell their desert-wandering comrades what they found in Canaan:
> 
> 
> *"...All the people we saw there are of great size. We saw the Nephilim there (the descendants of Anak come from the Nephilim). We seemed like grasshoppers in our own eyes, and we looked the same to them."*
> 
> Flying Chariot Ministries - Genesis Re-Revisited



So what you are saying is theres nothing in the bible that talks about reptile guys? Yeah, i thought so. Its always about lies with you.

By the way, you are a freak for believing in lizard men.


----------



## eots

Godboy said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> they were called giants but depicted with serpent heads
> 
> The first race of giants mentioned in the canon is perhaps also the most enigmatic. The relevant passage runs thus:
> 
> When men began to increase in number on the earth and daughters were born to them,* the sons of God saw that the daughters of men were beautiful, and they married any of them they chose*. Then the LORD said, "My Spirit will not contend with man forever, for he is mortal; his days will be a hundred and twenty years."
> The Nephilim were on the earth in those days -- and also afterward -- when the sons of God went to the daughters of men and had children by them. They were the heroes of old, men of renown. (Genesis 6:1-4, NIV throughout except where noted otherwise)
> 
> It has been argued that the portion of v. 4 that mentions the Nephilim should stand on its own, apart from the rest of this passage (cf. Westermann, p. 366). Be that as it may, it is difficult to understand who the Nephilim are, exactly, without some sort of context, even if we must put them in a context that is fraught with its own problems of interpretation.
> 
> But first, why should we look at the Nephilim at all? Why should they be considered giants, and thus included in this paper? The answer can be found in Number 13:32-33, which is the only other explicit reference to the Nephilim in the canon. In this passage, the Hebrew spies tell their desert-wandering comrades what they found in Canaan:
> 
> 
> *"...All the people we saw there are of great size. We saw the Nephilim there (the descendants of Anak come from the Nephilim). We seemed like grasshoppers in our own eyes, and we looked the same to them."*
> 
> Flying Chariot Ministries - Genesis Re-Revisited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you are saying is theres nothing in the bible that talks about reptile guys? Yeah, i thought so. Its always about lies with you.
> 
> By the way, you are a freak for believing in lizard men.
Click to expand...


your argument does not hold water there are many brilliant minds that have searched for the hidden meaning and origin of story's in the bible..endless books have been written on the subject and if taken in context and compared to other ancient text of the time there is a compelling argument to be made.for the so called _lizard people..._the spiritual questioning and beliefs of people alone are not a reflection of intellect or sanity..in fact most often the very opposite...to say there is not talk of serpents/reptiles/giants in the bible or Sumerian text etc etc and that its a lie is ludacris...I never said if I believe it..only that these belief's or theory are founded in a Intelligent and sincere examination of ancient history and text far to involved to  go into in a short post if you choose to explore  the origions of the annunaki gaints is completly up to you
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kv2l93v4v0g]YouTube - Reptilian & Annunaki History[/ame]


----------



## Terral

Hi Goatboy:



Godboy said:


> I rest my case. Nothing he ever says should be taken seriously.



That is what they said about John the Baptist . . . too. Just keep scoffing and mocking . . . If '*you*' confused knew my true identity, then you would . . .

GL,

Terral


----------



## Godboy

Terral said:


> Hi Goatboy:
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case. Nothing he ever says should be taken seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what they said about John the Baptist . . . too. Just keep scoffing and mocking . . . If '*you*' confused knew my true identity, then you would . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


They were probably right to not take John the Baptist seriously either. Making biblical comparisons is not going to help you here.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you talking about the lone exit hole?
> it is said that was caused by the front landing gear
> and a Boeing 757 is mostly light weight aluminum that wouldn't take much punishment at all
> i believe that a Boeing 747 lost a huge section of its shell midflight a few years ago without hitting anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am referring to the exit hole.  The exit hole is circular.
> 
> According to this image of the exit hole, how could landing gear make that exact circular cut?
> 
> Furthermore, what from the landing gear was responsible for the burn markings on the outside of the building above the exit hole?
> 
> Also, I would like for you to link me to where it states the landing gear made that, very fine, circular cut on exit.  I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> To add, look at the image of the pentagon frontal damage.  Those vertical cuts look very precisely made, on both sides.  The cut on the left is flush through the entire building.  Obviously, that does NOT look like impact damage from a 757 commercial jet airliner.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> What was capable of making that cut?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT landing gear
> 
> and all it takes to make a circular hole is a blunt force impact in the center of it
Click to expand...


When a blunt object impacts a wall, a hole is made, but the hole will not be uniform.  The hole will take the shape of the impacting object.  This hole is clearly uniform.

Is that picture of the landing gear, outside?

What about the burn markings above the exit hole?

What about the front damage, with that flush cut through the building?

Did you intentionally miss these questions?


----------



## Terral

Hi Joe:



Joe_Penalty said:


> Did you intentionally miss these questions?



Stop asking STUPID questions cuckoo and simply post 'your' pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE . . . 

GL, because none exist,

Terral


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Terral said:


> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you intentionally miss these questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop asking STUPID questions cuckoo and simply post 'your' pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE . . .
> 
> GL, because none exist,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I never posted ANYTHING suggesting AA77 crashed ANYWHERE.

What are you referring to?


----------



## Terral

Hi Joe:



Joe_Penalty said:


> I never posted ANYTHING suggesting AA77 crashed ANYWHERE.
> 
> What are you referring to?



I am referring to all of *these silly questions* (here). The 'single' C-ring hole (pic) was created by *the third bomblet*  that went "*BOOM*" in the Defense Intelligence Office.






See my explanations in this blog entry letter to Bill Veale (April Gallop Attorney).

GL,

Terral


----------



## eots

wow how much more circular could that hole possible be !!


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Terral said:


> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never posted ANYTHING suggesting AA77 crashed ANYWHERE.
> 
> What are you referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am referring to all of *these silly questions* (here). The 'single' C-ring hole (pic) was created by *the third bomblet*  that went "*BOOM*" in the Defense Intelligence Office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my explanations in this blog entry letter to Bill Veale (April Gallop Attorney).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Silly questions?

If you are who you claim you are, then you are more wise than to say such a thing.


----------



## eots

Joe_Penalty said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never posted ANYTHING suggesting AA77 crashed ANYWHERE.
> 
> What are you referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am referring to all of *these silly questions* (here). The 'single' C-ring hole (pic) was created by *the third bomblet*  that went "*BOOM*" in the Defense Intelligence Office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See my explanations in this blog entry letter to Bill Veale (April Gallop Attorney).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly questions?
> 
> If you are who you claim you are, then you are more wise than to say such a thing.
Click to expand...


agreed


----------



## DiveCon

Joe_Penalty said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am referring to the exit hole.  The exit hole is circular.
> 
> According to this image of the exit hole, how could landing gear make that exact circular cut?
> 
> Furthermore, what from the landing gear was responsible for the burn markings on the outside of the building above the exit hole?
> 
> Also, I would like for you to link me to where it states the landing gear made that, very fine, circular cut on exit.  I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> To add, look at the image of the pentagon frontal damage.  Those vertical cuts look very precisely made, on both sides.  The cut on the left is flush through the entire building.  Obviously, that does NOT look like impact damage from a 757 commercial jet airliner.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> What was capable of making that cut?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT landing gear
> 
> and all it takes to make a circular hole is a blunt force impact in the center of it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When a blunt object impacts a wall, a hole is made, but the hole will not be uniform.  The hole will take the shape of the impacting object.  This hole is clearly uniform.
> 
> Is that picture of the landing gear, outside?
Click to expand...

no, that is INSIDE the pentagon


> What about the burn markings above the exit hole?


HELLO, McFly, there was a MASSIVE FIRE


> What about the front damage, with that flush cut through the building?


that was caused by the COLLAPSE of the building, not the actual plane crash


> Did you intentionally miss these questions?


i skipped them because HELLO, they are too fucking STUPID


----------



## Terral

Hi Joe:



Joe_Penalty said:


> Silly questions?



Yes for the umpteenth time!!! Start your own topic about "what happened at the Pentagon" and lay out all of your evidence like I did in the OP of this Thread. These readers are looking for 'answers' and not a long list of your silly questions confused . . .  



Joe_Penalty said:


> If you are who you claim you are, then you are more wise than to say such a thing.



One of these days I will stumble upon a post from Joe that actually includes evidentiary support for what really happened at the Pentagon on 9/11 . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## kyzr

This thread is nothing short of moronic.  Its an insult to the innocent victims who died at the hands of Islamic terrorists.  There is no credible reason for an "inside job" that would require the cooperation of hundreds of patriotic Americans.  

Take off your aluminum foil hat and admit that terrorists caused 9/11 as KSM and OBL say they did.


----------



## eots

kyzr said:


> This thread is nothing short of moronic.  Its an insult to the innocent victims who died at the hands of Islamic terrorists.  There is no credible reason for an "inside job" that would require the cooperation of hundreds of patriotic Americans.
> 
> Take off your aluminum foil hat and admit that terrorists caused 9/11 as KSM and OBL say they did.



oh shut the fuck up you babbling idiot


----------



## Terral

Hi Kyzr:



kyzr said:


> This thread is nothing short of moronic.  Its an insult to the innocent victims who died at the hands of Islamic terrorists.  There is no credible reason for an "inside job" that would require the cooperation of hundreds of patriotic Americans.
> 
> Take off your aluminum foil hat and admit that terrorists caused 9/11 as KSM and OBL say they did.



Simply go back to the *Opening Post* (link) and *'quote >> anything'* and write your rebuttal using whatever Kyzr considers to be *"credible evidence."* The *'morons'* confused around here are the Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES who believe the *Official Cover Story LIES* (like you = ). 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Joe_Penalty

DiveCon said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT landing gear
> 
> and all it takes to make a circular hole is a blunt force impact in the center of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When a blunt object impacts a wall, a hole is made, but the hole will not be uniform.  The hole will take the shape of the impacting object.  This hole is clearly uniform.
> 
> Is that picture of the landing gear, outside?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, that is INSIDE the pentagon
> 
> 
> 
> What about the burn markings above the exit hole?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELLO, McFly, there was a MASSIVE FIRE
> 
> 
> 
> What about the front damage, with that flush cut through the building?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that was caused by the COLLAPSE of the building, not the actual plane crash
> 
> 
> 
> Did you intentionally miss these questions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i skipped them because HELLO, they are too fucking STUPID
Click to expand...


I mean has anyone on these boards ever heard of the SOCRATIC METHOD?


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Terral said:


> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for the umpteenth time!!! Start your own topic about "what happened at the Pentagon" and lay out all of your evidence like I did in the OP of this Thread. These readers are looking for 'answers' and not a long list of your silly questions confused . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are who you claim you are, then you are more wise than to say such a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of these days I will stumble upon a post from Joe that actually includes evidentiary support for what really happened at the Pentagon on 9/11 . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


So basically, what you are stating is I CANNOT challenge points made by other posters in this thread?


----------



## Terral

Hi Joe:



Joe_Penalty said:


> So basically, what you are stating is I CANNOT challenge points made by other posters in this thread?



Sure! Go for it. Present 'your' thesis, claims and evidence, so somebody can begin formulating 'informed conclusions.' Questioning people to death confused is throwing effort after foolishness . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Mad Scientist

Joe_Penalty said:


> I mean has anyone on these boards ever heard of the SOCRATIC METHOD?


"Socratic" around here means Terral calling us idiots for the entire thread.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Terral said:


> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So basically, what you are stating is I CANNOT challenge points made by other posters in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure! Go for it. Present 'your' thesis, claims and evidence, so somebody can begin formulating 'informed conclusions.' Questioning people to death confused is throwing effort after foolishness . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


One challenges when it is believed that a presented statement and or presented evidence (data) is insufficient, or inadequate in it's SUPPORT of the stated claim.  Therefore, a premise or premises, and or adequate support (proof and or sufficient evidence) must be provided.   The conclusion rests solely on the premises.

Insufficient evidence or QUESTIONABLE evidence (data) will serve as the primary grounds for a *CHALLENGE*.  This includes but is not limited to photographs, documented articles, eye witness testimony, opinion, hearsay, and videos that contain such.  Basically, anything that can NOT provide CONCLUSIVE proof can be CHALLENGED.

If there is ANY doubt, then a stated claim can be challenged.  If the *CHALLENGE* cannot be met, then the entire argument is rendered INVALID.  But when the arguer claims that the inadequate premises provide adequate support for the stated claim, that is "Begging the Question."  What the layman would call arguing is circles.  It ALL invalidates the argument.

Based on the foundations of logic and argument analysis, a *CHALLENGE* does NOT require a thesis, a claim, or any evidence to be issued.  All that is required for a challenge to be issued is insufficient or inadequate support for a stated claim, simple.  This form of debate is from which the Socratic Method was developed.

Thank you,

jkp


----------



## Terral

Hi Mad:



Mad Scientist said:


> "Socratic" around here means Terral calling us idiots for the entire thread.



No. Mad is numbered among *Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES*:







You guys fell for the 'stupid' Official Cover Story LIES long before hearing 'the' 911Truth from me . . . 

Flight 93/Shanksville
Flight 77/Pentagon
WTC-7 Controlled Demolition

9:31
Pentagon Timeline
DoD Manipulated Fire And Firemen
Flight 77 Never Crashed Near The Pentagon
April Gallop Was Injured During 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike
9:31 AM Missile Strike: Answers To Bill Veale's Questions
"9/11 Press For Truth" Continues: The Video 
Secret Bush-Clinton-FED Pakistani Accounts Linked To 9/11 Attacks
Dick Cheney, Karl Rove And Donald Rumsfeld Have Been Murdering Americans
Rebuttal To CIT Claims About What "Did Not" Hit The Pentagon
Poll: Who Supports The Official 9/11 Cover Stories

*'Unbelievers'* are also worthy of burning in the *lake of fire* (Rev. 21:8), so keep on scoffing and mocking; because all that remains is the *'perishing' *(Acts 13:41). It is one thing to be a Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPE, but quite another to come out to this find USMB Conspiracy Theories Forum and run diversion for liars and murderers of innocent Americans. You refuse to enter into 'the 911Truth' AND *you stand in the way of those who would enter in *(Matt. 23:13), which makes you the personification of 9/11 deception and hypocrisy . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Joe:



Joe_Penalty said:


> One challenges when it is believed that a presented statement and or presented evidence (data) is insufficient, or inadequate in it's SUPPORT of the stated claim . . .



Thank you very much. In other words, Joe has no pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE like everybody else, because that never happened . . .

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm_cnFoMHjA]One Picture Is Worth A Thousand Words[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn

Joe_Penalty said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly questions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for the umpteenth time!!! Start your own topic about "what happened at the Pentagon" and lay out all of your evidence like I did in the OP of this Thread. These readers are looking for 'answers' and not a long list of your silly questions confused . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are who you claim you are, then you are more wise than to say such a thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of these days I will stumble upon a post from Joe that actually includes evidentiary support for what really happened at the Pentagon on 9/11 . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So basically, what you are stating is I CANNOT challenge points made by other posters in this thread?
Click to expand...


I think what he is saying is that when you use concepts he's unfamiliar with such as "physical evidence" he is challenged by them.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Terral said:


> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> One challenges when it is believed that a presented statement and or presented evidence (data) is insufficient, or inadequate in it's SUPPORT of the stated claim . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. In other words, Joe has no pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE like everybody else, because that never happened . . .
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dm_cnFoMHjA]One Picture Is Worth A Thousand Words[/ame]
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Can you tell when someone agrees or disagrees with you?

BECAUSE, it CAN be LOGICALLY inferred that NO Boeing 757 hit the pentagon, EVER.

So, I would deeply appreciate if you would please refrain from accusing ME (Joe) of claiming such.  I NEVER did and I NEVER will.  Unless, the Federal Bureau of Investigation release those surveillance videos and the videos ALL show, CONCLUSIVELY without a shadow of doubt, a Boeing 757 commercial jet airliner (American Airlines Flight 77) did in fact hit the pentagon.

Now if you do believe this post is erroneous, then please link and show everyone who reads, MY claim that American Airlines Flight 77 hit the pentagon.

Please excuse my tone, but I am passionate about logic.

But, now it MAY be inferred that your wisdom is questionable.


----------



## Terral

Hi Joe:



Joe_Penalty said:


> Can you tell when someone agrees or disagrees with you?
> 
> BECAUSE, it CAN be LOGICALLY inferred that NO Boeing 757 hit the pentagon, EVER.



Congratulations! Finally something in your posts is making sense . . .






GL,

Terral


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Terral said:


> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell when someone agrees or disagrees with you?
> 
> BECAUSE, it CAN be LOGICALLY inferred that NO Boeing 757 hit the pentagon, EVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! Finally something in your posts is making sense . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


What do you mean by "finally?"  See...


----------



## Terral

Hi Joe:



Joe_Penalty said:


> What do you mean by "finally?"  See...



I was wrong. Now I am really confused about what you are trying to prove on this "What Happened At The Pentagon" Topic. Please help me out. :0)

Thanks in advance,

Terral


----------



## Joe_Penalty

candycorn said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not know what hit the pentagon, but it can obviously be inferred that it was definitely not a commercial jet air liner.  A commercial jet air liner did NOT crash into the pentagon.
> 
> Anyone who claims such, is either deliberately dishonest, lacks cognition ability, or quite frankly stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the parts found were from a Boeing 757--a commercial jet liner.
> The bodies of the passengers were identified via DNA evidence.
> 
> You have your opinions.  I have facts.
> 
> *CHECK MATE BITCH*
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, I missed this post previously.

Sure, what you consider facts are inadequate.  According to the photographs present, there is NOT substantial evidence to conclude that a commercial jet airliner crashed anywhere near the pentagon.  Grant it, the photographs show evidence, but insufficient to establish beyond a REASONABLE DOUBT that it was IN FACT a commercial jet airliner.

However, I do NOT presume to know what DID hit the pentagon, but I do KNOW it was NOT a commercial jet airliner.  IF it was a commercial jet airliner, then the evidence at hand does NOT support that conclusion.

To conclude, if the evidence that you claim to have presented as fact is NOT the surveillance videos that the Federal Bureau of Investigation are withholding, then that said evidence must be rejected pending the release of those videos.  Then the surveillance videos must ALL show conclusively without doubt a commercial jet airliner crashing into the pentagon.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Terral said:


> Hi Joe:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "finally?"  See...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wrong. Now I am really confused about what you are trying to prove on this "What Happened At The Pentagon" Topic. Please help me out. :0)
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


There were points made and conclusions drawn with an effort to establish proof that there was a commercial jet airliner to crash into the pentagon.  Instead of rejecting the conclusions drawn, I was making an attempt to allow those drawing the said conclusions to provide support for there claims.  The only way to achieve this is to challenge, by asking for premises or support.  This is basic argument analysis.  However, no successful attempt was made to provide adequate premises, just attempted insults.

But as you well know, a poor Man's wisdom is despised, and his words are NOT heard.


----------



## candycorn

Joe_Penalty said:


> Unfortunately, I missed this post previously.
> 
> Sure, what you consider facts are inadequate.  According to the photographs present, there is NOT substantial evidence to conclude that a commercial jet airliner crashed anywhere near the pentagon.  Grant it, the photographs show evidence, but insufficient to establish beyond a REASONABLE DOUBT that it was IN FACT a commercial jet airliner.


*
So you feel it is a reasonable assumption that the 300 pound wheel hub from a 757 landing gear, the landing gear axle itself from a Boeing 757 which looks like it may way over 100 pounds, the tires from a Boeing 757 which look like they too are quiet hefty were all planted by people running around inside the Pentagon or were put there prior to the attack on spec that the plane would hit there?  

Call me when you get back from Fantasy Island; in the mean time say hello to Tattoo for me.  *



Joe_Penalty said:


> However, I do NOT presume to know what DID hit the pentagon, but I do KNOW it was NOT a commercial jet airliner.  IF it was a commercial jet airliner, then the evidence at hand does NOT support that conclusion.


*
Okay, what does the evidence found at the scene suggest to you?  Space Goats?*



Joe_Penalty said:


> To conclude, if the evidence that you claim to have presented as fact is NOT the surveillance videos that the Federal Bureau of Investigation are withholding, then that said evidence must be rejected pending the release of those videos.  Then the surveillance videos must ALL show conclusively without doubt a commercial jet airliner crashing into the pentagon.




*So there is nothing that can be proven to you without surveillance footage?  You're what defense attorneys call a "walking orgasm".  You're neck and neck with Terral and Eots for dumbest person ever.

I'll try being nicer if you try being smarter.
*


----------



## eots

> So you feel it is a reasonable assumption that the 300 pound wheel hub from a 757 landing gear, the landing gear axle itself from a Boeing 757 which looks like it may way over 100 pounds, the tires from a Boeing 757 which look like they too are quiet hefty were all planted by people running around inside the Pentagon or were put there prior to the attack on spec that the plane would hit there?
> 
> Call me when you get back from Fantasy Island; in the mean time say hello to Tattoo for me.






you think it not possible for covert ops to stage such an event..and a few props ?
but have no problem believing  bin laden and a handful of cohorts could not be stopped by u.s intelligence or intercepted by NORAD and that 3 buildings disintegrated and fell in secs
and that bin laden and his merry men have averted all the international and U.S intelligence for the last 8 years



> Okay, what does the evidence found at the scene suggest to you?  Space Goats


?

ya that's right the next alternative must be spacegoats..you dumb ****



> So there is nothing that can be proven to you without surveillance footage?  You're what defense attorneys call a "walking orgasm".  You're neck and neck with Terral and Eots for dumbest person ever.
> 
> I'll try being nicer if you try being smarter.



we are not the defence we are the prosecution and the perpetrators are withholding evidence...so cornhole you are saying your entire case rest on your the states ability to withhold evidence


----------



## eots

*Major Douglas Rokke, PhD, U.S. Army (ret) &#8211; Former Director U.S. Army Depleted Uranium Project.  30-year Army career. *

Article 8/19/05: Regarding the impact at the Pentagon on 9/11/2001 "When you look at the whole thing, especially the crash site void of airplane parts, the size of the hole left in the building and the fact the projectile's impact penetrated numerous concrete walls, it looks like the work of a missile.  And when you look at the damage, it was obviously a missile."   Jeff Rense Program 


Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Kwiatkowski, Lt. Col. Latas, Capt. Wittenberg, Capt. Davis, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro. 
Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Joe_Penalty

candycorn said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I missed this post previously.
> 
> Sure, what you consider facts are inadequate.  According to the photographs present, there is NOT substantial evidence to conclude that a commercial jet airliner crashed anywhere near the pentagon.  Grant it, the photographs show evidence, but insufficient to establish beyond a REASONABLE DOUBT that it was IN FACT a commercial jet airliner.
> 
> 
> 
> *
> So you feel it is a reasonable assumption that the 300 pound wheel hub from a 757 landing gear, the landing gear axle itself from a Boeing 757 which looks like it may way over 100 pounds, the tires from a Boeing 757 which look like they too are quiet hefty were all planted by people running around inside the Pentagon or were put there prior to the attack on spec that the plane would hit there?
> 
> Call me when you get back from Fantasy Island; in the mean time say hello to Tattoo for me.  *
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> However, I do NOT presume to know what DID hit the pentagon, but I do KNOW it was NOT a commercial jet airliner.  IF it was a commercial jet airliner, then the evidence at hand does NOT support that conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Okay, what does the evidence found at the scene suggest to you?  Space Goats?*
> 
> 
> 
> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> To conclude, if the evidence that you claim to have presented as fact is NOT the surveillance videos that the Federal Bureau of Investigation are withholding, then that said evidence must be rejected pending the release of those videos.  Then the surveillance videos must ALL show conclusively without doubt a commercial jet airliner crashing into the pentagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *So there is nothing that can be proven to you without surveillance footage?  You're what defense attorneys call a "walking orgasm".  You're neck and neck with Terral and Eots for dumbest person ever.
> 
> I'll try being nicer if you try being smarter.
> *
Click to expand...


First of all, I do NOT speculate.  I make LOGICAL inferences off the available evidence (premises).

According to YOUR evidence, just ONE wheel hub out of TEN virtually indestructible wheels from the technologically advanced Boeing 757 commercial jet airliner landing gear system.  There should have been at least three wheel hubs at the alleged crash site.  Just ONE landing gear axel out three virtually indestructible landing gear axels.  Just ONE PIECE of two SIX TON Rolls Royce jet engines.  Now, one ton is approximately two 2000 pounds.  Multiply by six and you get roughly 12000 pounds of mostly titanium.  12000 pounds of mostly titanium traveling at more than two thirds the speed of sound (530 miles per hour) or (236.93 meters per second).  Speed of sound is approximately 340.29 meters per second.  So, two of these mammoth engines (projectiles) reduced to practically nothing?

What is your experience in Physics?

The pentagon is hollow, not solid.  By virtue of Physics, how thick do the walls (concrete) have to be to stop such a force (titanium) moving at such a velocity?

It can be inferred, based on the Physics alone, IMPOSSIBLE for the hollow concrete pentagon, to absorb the entire 100 tons (200,000 pounds) of commercial jet moving more that two thirds the speed of sound.  Leaving a single puncture hole, and the majority of the 200,000 pound commercial jet reduced to practically dust or a few thousand (estimated: 10,000) pounds, IMPOSSIBLE.  That is a reduction of 95%.

What happened to NINE and a half wheels of the virtually indestructible landing gear system? 

Furthermore, where is the rest of the evidence that you claim is sufficient?

Something definitely did hit the pentagon.  I do NOT know what hit the pentagon.  But it was not enough physical evidence to even begin to THINK it was a 200,000 pound commercial jet airliner.

SO AGAIN, it can be LOGICALLY inferred that NO commercial jet airliner crashed anywhere near the pentagon.


----------



## Terral

Hi Joe:



Joe_Penalty said:


> There were points made and conclusions drawn with an effort to establish proof that there was a commercial jet airliner to crash into the pentagon.  Instead of rejecting the conclusions drawn, I was making an attempt to allow those drawing the said conclusions to provide support for there claims . . .   But as you well know, a poor Man's wisdom is despised, and his words are NOT heard.



Hey Joe: Your mouth is moving, but Joe is not saying anything. Nobody has EVER produced a single picture of *Flight 93* (my Topic) nor *Flight 77* (this Topic) crashed ANYWHERE. Period. Nobody can produce ANY evidence that either of these flights crashed in the empty field and at the Pentagon, because *nothing like that ever happened on 9/11 nor any other day*. You are surrounded on every side by Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES:






These are *reasons #7* and *#8* that the USA 'is' worthy of utter destruction (my Topic), which these digbats confused: ) certify every damned day by their loyalty to Official Cover Story LIES.

It is what it is . . . 

Terral


----------



## Trojan

Terral said:


> Nobody can produce ANY evidence that either of these flights crashed in the empty field and at the Pentagon, because *nothing like that ever happened on 9/11 nor any other day*.



Just curious as to what theory of law do you think excludes witnesses?  Because to claim their is no evidence is to claim there are no witnesses that contradict your conclusions.  Therefore your statement is false.

Unless you can show witnesses are not considered evidence -- and to my knowledge every legal proceeding allows for the introduction of witness evidence.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Trojan said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody can produce ANY evidence that either of these flights crashed in the empty field and at the Pentagon, because *nothing like that ever happened on 9/11 nor any other day*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious as to what theory of law do you think excludes witnesses?  Because to claim their is no evidence is to claim there are no witnesses that contradict your conclusions.  Therefore your statement is false.
> 
> Unless you can show witnesses are not considered evidence -- and to my knowledge every legal proceeding allows for the introduction of witness evidence.
Click to expand...


Would you have liked to use inductive argument terminology?

Your conclusion should have been, Therefore your statement is PROBABLY false.  Because that does not rule out the possibility that the statement is probably true.  Just because a WITNESS contradicts a statement does NOT mean the statement is always false.


----------



## Trojan

Joe_Penalty said:


> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody can produce ANY evidence that either of these flights crashed in the empty field and at the Pentagon, because *nothing like that ever happened on 9/11 nor any other day*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious as to what theory of law do you think excludes witnesses?  Because to claim their is no evidence is to claim there are no witnesses that contradict your conclusions.  Therefore your statement is false.
> 
> Unless you can show witnesses are not considered evidence -- and to my knowledge every legal proceeding allows for the introduction of witness evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would you have liked to use inductive argument terminology?
> 
> Your conclusion should have been, Therefore your statement is PROBABLY false.  Because that does not rule out the possibility that the statement is probably true.  Just because a WITNESS contradicts a statement does NOT mean the statement is always false.
Click to expand...



That would be true if the witness statements were not known.  The poster makes an absolute unequivocal statement -- all evidence.  Since there are witness statements to the contrary, and witness statements are evidence, his conclusion is false.


----------



## kyzr

As for evidence, they also have the plane remnants, the passenger remains, the security camera video of the crash, and eye-witness accounts.  To dispute the obvious is nonsense.


----------



## Trojan

kyzr said:


> As for evidence, they also have the plane remnants, the passenger remains, the security camera video of the crash, and eye-witness accounts.  To dispute the obvious is nonsense.



Yep - the statement concerning reputed all evidence is clearly flawed.


----------



## Terral

Hi Trojan:



Trojan said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody can produce ANY evidence that either of these flights crashed in the empty field and at the Pentagon, because *nothing like that ever happened on 9/11 nor any other day*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious as to what theory of law do you think excludes witnesses?  Because to claim their is no evidence is to claim there are no witnesses that contradict your conclusions.  Therefore your statement is false.
Click to expand...


No. My statement is 100 percent true, which is the reason that Trojan's reply includes 'no' pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE.



Trojan said:


> Unless you can show witnesses are not considered evidence -- and to my knowledge every legal proceeding allows for the introduction of witness evidence.



Okay. Bring out your witnesses. Then explain how 'your' AA77 appears in this EMPTY HOLE:







Go right ahead and point out the evidence for your missing 100-ton Jetliner! 






I see the 18-feet 3-inch second-story hole, but no signs of any crashed 100-ton Jetliner! And guess what? All of these military/aviation experts agree 100 percent with me:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]Trojan Is Living In 911Truth DENIAL!!![/ame]

Thanks for your help confused: = DUPE) in proving my hypothesis to be 100 percent true (#8).

GL,

Terral


----------



## Trojan

Terral said:


> Hi Trojan:
> 
> No. My statement is 100 percent true, which is the reason that Trojan's reply includes 'no' pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE.
> GL,
> 
> Terral



No Terral, your statement is a *lie *since ALL eyewitness testimony contradicts your claims.

Fancy font and pictures do not matter here

YOU claim *ALL *evidence

Witnesses are considered evidence, if you belive witnesses are not evidence, please cite to the rules of evidence that exclude all witness testimony from a trier of fact

If however, you wish to claim you were mistaken, here is your chance to withdraw the claim of *all *evidence supports your theory

good luck


----------



## Toro

Trojan said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Trojan:
> 
> No. My statement is 100 percent true, which is the reason that Trojan's reply includes 'no' pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE.
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Terral, your statement is a *lie *since ALL eyewitness testimony contradicts your claims.
> 
> Fancy font and pictures do not matter here
> 
> YOU claim *ALL *evidence
> 
> Witnesses are considered evidence, if you belive witnesses are not evidence, please cite to the rules of evidence that exclude all witness testimony from a trier of fact
> 
> If however, you wish to claim you were mistaken, here is your chance to withdraw the claim of *all *evidence supports your theory
> 
> good luck
Click to expand...


136 documented witnesses in fact, posted way back in this ridiculous thread.

Not to mention that planes just don't disappear into thin air.  Or DO they?


----------



## DiveCon

Trojan said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Trojan:
> 
> No. My statement is 100 percent true, which is the reason that Trojan's reply includes 'no' pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE.
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Terral, your statement is a *lie *since ALL eyewitness testimony contradicts your claims.
> 
> Fancy font and pictures do not matter here
> 
> YOU claim *ALL *evidence
> 
> Witnesses are considered evidence, if you belive witnesses are not evidence, please cite to the rules of evidence that exclude all witness testimony from a trier of fact
> 
> If however, you wish to claim you were mistaken, here is your chance to withdraw the claim of *all *evidence supports your theory
> 
> good luck
Click to expand...

terral will just keep posting the exact same nonsense no matter what you ask him


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> 136 documented witnesses in fact, posted way back in this ridiculous thread.
> 
> Not to mention that planes just don't disappear into thin air.  Or DO they?



And yet, Toro cannot produce a single picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE!!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C02dE5VKeck]Jamie McIntyre Was There And Gave This CNN Report![/ame]

The fact that MILLIONS of *Official Cover Story Idiots* cuckoo believe the same 911LIES only proves my point that *The USA 'IS' Worthy Of Utter Destruction *(#8).

Do ANY of you Loyal Bushie/Obama Numskulls have even ONE PICTURE of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE???? No. And you never will, because that never happened on 9/11 nor any other day . . .  

Check my Pentagon Timeline (8:10 AM) to see that AA77 (like AA11) was canceled on 9/11. DUPES!!!






GL,

Terral


----------



## Trojan

Terral said:


> Hi Toro:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 136 documented witnesses in fact, posted way back in this ridiculous thread.
> 
> Not to mention that planes just don't disappear into thin air.  Or DO they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, Toro cannot produce a single picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE!!!
Click to expand...


He was talking about witnesses, as was I -- there is no need to post photos or videos or anything else.

This issue is about your witnesses and your apparent claim that witnesses are not considered evidence.  This is a lie.

Why do you lie?


----------



## Toro

Terral said:


> Hi Toro:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 136 documented witnesses in fact, posted way back in this ridiculous thread.
> 
> Not to mention that planes just don't disappear into thin air.  Or DO they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, Toro cannot produce a single picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE!!!
Click to expand...



Yes I have Terral.  Many, many times.  In your fantastical delusion, you think that the plane that crashed into the Pentagon was a plane painted to look like the plane that actually did crash into the Pentagon.


----------



## DiveCon

Toro said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Toro:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 136 documented witnesses in fact, posted way back in this ridiculous thread.
> 
> Not to mention that planes just don't disappear into thin air.  Or DO they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, Toro cannot produce a single picture of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I have Terral.  Many, many times.  In your fantastical delusion, you think that the plane that crashed into the Pentagon was a plane painted to look like the plane that actually did crash into the Pentagon.
Click to expand...

there have been TONS of photos posted of debris at the pentagon consistant with a boeing 757 having crashed
but the troofer morons will never admit it


----------



## kyzr

here is video "evidence" are you going to believe the conspiracy nuts or your lying eyes
Video of 9/11 plane at Pentagon released - Security- msnbc.com


----------



## DiveCon

kyzr said:


> here is video "evidence" are you going to believe the conspiracy nuts or your lying eyes
> Video of 9/11 plane at Pentagon released - Security- msnbc.com


thats the security cam video
they dismiss that and claim its a missile

the delusional minds they have


----------



## eots

the only way the official story can be maintained is to  seize..classify and withhold all other video evidence


----------



## eots

Toro said:


> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Trojan:
> 
> No. My statement is 100 percent true, which is the reason that Trojan's reply includes 'no' pictures of AA77 crashed ANYWHERE.
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Terral, your statement is a *lie *since ALL eyewitness testimony contradicts your claims.
> 
> Fancy font and pictures do not matter here
> 
> YOU claim *ALL *evidence
> 
> Witnesses are considered evidence, if you belive witnesses are not evidence, please cite to the rules of evidence that exclude all witness testimony from a trier of fact
> 
> If however, you wish to claim you were mistaken, here is your chance to withdraw the claim of *all *evidence supports your theory
> 
> good luck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 136 documented witnesses in fact, posted way back in this ridiculous thread.
> 
> Not to mention that planes just don't disappear into thin air.  Or DO they?
Click to expand...


and many of them give completely conflicting testimony on the flight path and many that did not see the actual impact and may that report multiple planes in the air


----------



## Trojan

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Terral, your statement is a *lie *since ALL eyewitness testimony contradicts your claims.
> 
> Fancy font and pictures do not matter here
> 
> YOU claim *ALL *evidence
> 
> Witnesses are considered evidence, if you belive witnesses are not evidence, please cite to the rules of evidence that exclude all witness testimony from a trier of fact
> 
> If however, you wish to claim you were mistaken, here is your chance to withdraw the claim of *all *evidence supports your theory
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 136 documented witnesses in fact, posted way back in this ridiculous thread.
> 
> Not to mention that planes just don't disappear into thin air.  Or DO they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and many of them give completely conflicting testimony on the flight path and many that did not see the actual impact and may that report multiple planes in the air
Click to expand...


Which is consistent with witness testimony in general

Yet not one witness sees a missile, not one sees a flyover and not one disagrees with the central theme that a plane crashed into the Pentagon

Good God, have you ever reviewed witness testimony before?  Do you expect over 100 witnesses to say exactly the same thing?  

But again, my point is, there are witnesses - witnesses to an event *are *evidence in every court of law since humans held the first moot court around a campfire in the stone and flint days


----------



## SFC Ollie

All the photographic proof I need. Photos that were placed in evidence in a court of law which ended in a conviction. They hold more weight than all your stupid theories.


U.S.D.C. Eastern District of Virginia

U.S.D.C. Eastern District of Virginia

U.S.D.C. Eastern District of Virginia

And others

9-11 Research: Hull Piece

http://911research.wtc7.net/pentagon/evidence/photos/docs/enginerotor.jpg

There are hundreds of these pics available which show that AA77 did indeed hit the pentagon. Anyone who cannot accept that as fact has got a mental learning problem and really should seek professional help.


----------



## DiveCon

yeah, no parts of planes there

9-11 Research: Pentagon Attack Photos


----------



## Trojan

DiveCon said:


> yeah, no parts of planes there



Terral will no doubt proclaim that there were mystical magical Jewish gnomes that scurrined along the lawn planting the debri in the blink of an eye


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Terral, your statement is a *lie *since ALL eyewitness testimony contradicts your claims.
> 
> Fancy font and pictures do not matter here
> 
> YOU claim *ALL *evidence
> 
> Witnesses are considered evidence, if you belive witnesses are not evidence, please cite to the rules of evidence that exclude all witness testimony from a trier of fact
> 
> If however, you wish to claim you were mistaken, here is your chance to withdraw the claim of *all *evidence supports your theory
> 
> good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 136 documented witnesses in fact, posted way back in this ridiculous thread.
> 
> Not to mention that planes just don't disappear into thin air.  Or DO they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and many of them give completely conflicting testimony on the flight path and many that did not see the actual impact and may that report multiple planes in the air
Click to expand...

*
Eye witnesses disagree all the time.

What isn't in disagreement is the trail of lightpoles directly leading (and indicating) the path AA77 took.

Its called physcial evidence Sonny.
*


----------



## kyzr

Nice presentation of the Flight-77 remnants at the Pentagon
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTNRkb7AaQk&feature=fvw]YouTube - 9/11 Debunked: Pentagon Flight 77 Photo Evidence[/ame]


----------



## eots

ya we have all seen the pick up truck full of unidentified parts and the spoliation of the crime scene by men in black


----------



## Trojan

eots said:


> ya we have all seen the pick up truck full of unidentified parts and the spoliation of the crime scene by men in black



The first priority was fighting the fire and rescue operations.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> ya we have all seen the pick up truck full of unidentified parts and the spoliation of the crime scene by men in black


there he goes, lying again


----------



## eots

so it was a lie the crime scene was swarmed by men in suites and all minimal debris removed
not something ever done in a crash investigation


----------



## Trojan

eots said:


> so it was a lie the crime scene was swarmed by men in suites and all minimal debris removed
> not something ever done in a crash investigation



Its your contention, explore it and report back


----------



## Terral

Hi Trojan:



Trojan said:


> Terral will no doubt proclaim that there were mystical magical Jewish gnomes that scurrined along the lawn planting the debri in the blink of an eye



No A-3 Jet parts (pic) were planted! The painted-up A-3 Jet (pic) flying BOMB exploded on impact at exactly *9:36:27 AM* (lower pic) . . . 







. . . which threw plane parts EVERYWHERE. However, the *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* 'and' the *9:36:27 AM A-3 Jet Strike* have NOTHING to do with any 100-Ton Jetliner.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]All Of These Experts Agree[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Trojan:



Trojan said:


> The first priority was fighting the fire and rescue operations.



No. The first priority was to murder all the bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts (story) responsible for tracking down the *missing 2.3 Trillion Dollars* (story) using the *Missile Payload* and *Bomblet #1*. These are the detonations that injured April Gallop and her son (my Blog entry).






The second priority was to murder Navy Commanders (*Bomblet #2*) to stop the launch of Navy Jets (from carriers) into the NYC/WTC Theater (they never took off). The third priority was to murder Defense Intelligence Officers, by detonating *Bomblet #3* against the rear C-ring Wall to leave this evidence:






This precision Missile Strike took place at exactly 9:31:39 AM, which is the precise time that Bush left the Elementary School in Florida 'and' the same time that Dickless Cheney was moved into the Presidential Bunker, which became priorities #4 and #5 respectively . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Trojan:
> 
> 
> 
> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first priority was fighting the fire and rescue operations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. The first priority was to murder all the bookkeepers, accountants and budget analysts (story) responsible for tracking down the *missing 2.3 Trillion Dollars* (story) using the *Missile Payload* and *Bomblet #1*. These are the detonations that injured April Gallop and her son (my Blog entry).
> 
> 
> 
> The second priority was to murder Navy Commanders (*Bomblet #2*) to stop the launch of Navy Jets (from carriers) into the NYC/WTC Theater (they never took off). The third priority was to murder Defense Intelligence Officers, by detonating *Bomblet #3* against the rear C-ring Wall to leave this evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> This precision Missile Strike took place at exactly 9:31:39 AM, which is the precise time that Bush left the Elementary School in Florida 'and' the same time that Dickless Cheney was moved into the Presidential Bunker, which became priorities #4 and #5 respectively . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

you are SO full of shit


----------



## Terral

Hi DiveBomb:



DiveCon said:


> you are SO full of shit



DiveBomb never tires of playing the *USMB Conspiracy Theory Village Idiot* cuckoo . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]What A Moron!!![/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Trojan

Terral - the question to you is to explain how and why witnesses are not considered evidence.  Its your contention all the evidence supports you, thus you consider witnesses are no evidence.  Please explain or withdraw your claim.

Please try to explain this without picture -- words work, please use them

Thanks


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi DiveBomb:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are SO full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveBomb never tires of playing the *USMB Conspiracy Theory Village Idiot* cuckoo . . .
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

no, terral, that is you you fucking moronic idiot
seek out help
you lie so much you believe your own lies


----------



## DiveCon

Trojan said:


> Terral - the question to you is to explain how and why witnesses are not considered evidence.  Its your contention all the evidence supports you, thus you consider witnesses are no evidence.  Please explain or withdraw your claim.
> 
> Please try to explain this without picture -- words work, please use them
> 
> Thanks


he cant
his respose to ANY question is to post the same bullshit over and over
and it never actually answers the question


----------



## Terral

Hi Trojan:



Trojan said:


> Terral - the question to you is to explain how and why witnesses are not considered evidence.



Trojan is asking a question? Where is the question mark? Your job is to produce just one picture of AA77 crashed at the Pentagon. You have nothing like that, so we must endure your stupid questions. Your statement above is so general as to be taken in many different ways. Post the testimony of 'a witness' and ask your stupid question and be specific. 



Trojan said:


> Its your contention all the evidence supports you, thus you consider witnesses are no evidence.  Please explain or withdraw your claim.



No sir. This is Trojan's conclusion based upon characterizations having nothing to do with my *"This Is What Happened At The Pentagon" *Presentation in the Opening Post of this thread. What claim are you talking about? Be specific and stop acting so stupid confused like your DiveBomb Cartoon Character Buddy cuckoo. 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Trojan

DiveCon said:


> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral - the question to you is to explain how and why witnesses are not considered evidence.  Its your contention all the evidence supports you, thus you consider witnesses are no evidence.  Please explain or withdraw your claim.
> 
> Please try to explain this without picture -- words work, please use them
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> he cant
> his respose to ANY question is to post the same bullshit over and over
> and it never actually answers the question
Click to expand...


He reminds me of Celtic Patriot from Stormfront.  Reposted the same crab in reply to every question.

Holocaust Controversies: What's with the IQ and stuff?


----------



## Trojan

Terral said:


> Hi Trojan:
> 
> 
> 
> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral - the question to you is to explain how and why witnesses are not considered evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trojan is asking a question? Where is the question mark? Your job is to produce just one picture of AA77 crashed at the Pentagon.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I've posted the question several time and tried to explain it with simple words, so here we go again.

YOU, Terral, have claimed time and again that *ALL *evidence supports your contention.  I've pointed out that *ALL *eyewitness testimony supports the traditional view, that a plane struck the Pentagon.  Therefore *YOUR *cliam that *ALL *evidence supports your view is false.

You are either *ignoring *the witnesses or you are claiming the witnesses are *NOT *evidence.

However, witnesses and witness statements are evidence in *every *court of law in any jurisdiction in the world and throughout human history.  Therefore *YOU *need to explain why you claim that witnesses are not evidence.


----------



## kyzr

Terral said:


> Hi DiveBomb:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are SO full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveBomb never tires of playing the *USMB Conspiracy Theory Village Idiot*
> GL,
> Terral
Click to expand...


You keep refusing to provide a reason why the conspiracy existed, and who gained what from the deception.  Was it a CIA OP, Mossad, Somali Pirates, the Russkies, France, Hugo Chavez, Al Qaeda, or some other entity.

Why was it done?    What was gained?   How many people were involved?


----------



## eots

that question is answered again and again and you just keep pretending it was not


----------



## eots

Trojan said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Trojan:
> 
> 
> 
> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral - the question to you is to explain how and why witnesses are not considered evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trojan is asking a question? Where is the question mark? Your job is to produce just one picture of AA77 crashed at the Pentagon.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted the question several time and tried to explain it with simple words, so here we go again.
> 
> YOU, Terral, have claimed time and again that *ALL *evidence supports your contention.  I've pointed out that *ALL *eyewitness testimony supports the traditional view, that a plane struck the Pentagon.  Therefore *YOUR *cliam that *ALL *evidence supports your view is false.
> 
> You are either *ignoring *the witnesses or you are claiming the witnesses are *NOT *evidence.
> 
> However, witnesses and witness statements are evidence in *every *court of law in any jurisdiction in the world and throughout human history.  Therefore *YOU *need to explain why you claim that witnesses are not evidence.
Click to expand...


that is not true..


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQlJFPP5WHo]YouTube - The New 9/11 Pentagon Investigation Part 6/8[/ame]


----------



## Trojan

eots said:


> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Trojan:
> 
> 
> 
> Trojan is asking a question? Where is the question mark? Your job is to produce just one picture of AA77 crashed at the Pentagon.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted the question several time and tried to explain it with simple words, so here we go again.
> 
> YOU, Terral, have claimed time and again that *ALL *evidence supports your contention.  I've pointed out that *ALL *eyewitness testimony supports the traditional view, that a plane struck the Pentagon.  Therefore *YOUR *cliam that *ALL *evidence supports your view is false.
> 
> You are either *ignoring *the witnesses or you are claiming the witnesses are *NOT *evidence.
> 
> However, witnesses and witness statements are evidence in *every *court of law in any jurisdiction in the world and throughout human history.  Therefore *YOU *need to explain why you claim that witnesses are not evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is not true..
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQlJFPP5WHo]YouTube - The New 9/11 Pentagon Investigation Part 6/8[/ame]
Click to expand...


what is not true?


----------



## eots

Trojan said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted the question several time and tried to explain it with simple words, so here we go again.
> 
> YOU, Terral, have claimed time and again that *ALL *evidence supports your contention.  I've pointed out that *ALL *eyewitness testimony supports the traditional view, that a plane struck the Pentagon.  Therefore *YOUR *cliam that *ALL *evidence supports your view is false.
> 
> You are either *ignoring *the witnesses or you are claiming the witnesses are *NOT *evidence.
> 
> However, witnesses and witness statements are evidence in *every *court of law in any jurisdiction in the world and throughout human history.  Therefore *YOU *need to explain why you claim that witnesses are not evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is not true..
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQlJFPP5WHo]YouTube - The New 9/11 Pentagon Investigation Part 6/8[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is not true?
Click to expand...


that  eyewitnesses supports the_ traditional _view


----------



## Sunni Man

kyzr said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi DiveBomb:
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are SO full of shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveBomb never tires of playing the *USMB Conspiracy Theory Village Idiot*
> GL,
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep refusing to provide a reason why the conspiracy existed, and who gained what from the deception.  Was it a CIA OP, Mossad, Somali Pirates, the Russkies, France, Hugo Chavez, Al Qaeda, or some other entity.
> 
> Why was it done?    What was gained?   How many people were involved?
Click to expand...


The answer is very simple.

Anytime there is conflict, choas, or any problem in the world.

Look for the zionist jew behind the scene.


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is not true..
> 
> 
> YouTube - The New 9/11 Pentagon Investigation Part 6/8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is not true?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that  eyewitnesses supports the_ traditional _view
Click to expand...



I don't bother watching the hand-picked videos because for every one that says "a", there is one that says "b".  

What isn't subject to anybody's opinioin or memory is that there were five lightpoles knocked down on 9/11 outside of the Pentagon. 

Something had to have knocked them down that morning because a cab was hit in the windshield by one of them.  

There was no team of guys running around knocking them down the night before or after the attack.  

It happened just an instant before the Pentagon was hit.

The poles were over 100 feet apart at one point on the approach vector.  There is no way a missile can zig-zag and hit all five poles, move a gigantic generator off of it's moorings and still plunge into the Pentagon.  

Those are the facts and they are not in dispute from any serious quarter.  Eots is not a serious commentator.  His comments on this post (if he's man enough to make them) will demonstrate that perfectly.


----------



## kyzr

eots said:


> that question is answered again and again and you just keep pretending it was not



You never said anything except that it was done as a pretext for a war of aggression against Iraq and AFG.  You failed to say WHY, and you failed to say WHO planned and perpetrated the attacks.  You need to establish credibility for the conspiracy.  If it wasn't AQ and OBL and KSM, then who was it?


----------



## Sunni Man

kyzr said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> that question is answered again and again and you just keep pretending it was not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never said anything except that it was done as a pretext for a war of aggression against Iraq and AFG.  You failed to say WHY, and you failed to say WHO planned and perpetrated the attacks.  You need to establish credibility for the conspiracy.  If it wasn't AQ and OBL and KSM, then who was it?
Click to expand...

Israel had the most to gain from 9/11

I believe that Mossad was behind the attacks.


----------



## Terral

Hi Kyzr:



kyzr said:


> You keep refusing to provide a reason why the conspiracy existed, and who gained what from the deception.  Was it a CIA OP, Mossad, Somali Pirates, the Russkies, France, Hugo Chavez, Al Qaeda, or some other entity.
> 
> Why was it done?    What was gained?   How many people were involved?



Go back and read the *Opening Post* (link) about *"What Really Happened At The Pentagon"* on 9/11. The *'two attack' working hypothesis* explains WHAT HAPPENED AT THE PENTAGON ON 9/11. Anything more is beyond the scope of this particular thesis paper and this USMB Conspiracy Theory Topic. 

Perhaps your questions are answered on one of my other related Topics:

9:31
Pentagon Timeline
DoD Manipulated Fire And Firemen
Flight 77 Never Crashed Near The Pentagon
April Gallop Was Injured During 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike
9:31 AM Missile Strike: Answers To Bill Veale's Questions
"9/11 Press For Truth" Continues: The Video 
Secret Bush-Clinton-FED Pakistani Accounts Linked To 9/11 Attacks
Dick Cheney, Karl Rove And Donald Rumsfeld Have Been Murdering Americans
Rebuttal To CIT Claims About What "Did Not" Hit The Pentagon
Poll: Who Supports The Official 9/11 Cover Stories

GL,

Terral


----------



## kyzr

Terral said:


> Hi Kyzr:
> 
> Go back and read the *Opening Post* (link) about *"What Really Happened At The Pentagon"* on 9/11. The *'two attack' working hypothesis* explains WHAT HAPPENED AT THE PENTAGON ON 9/11. Anything more is beyond the scope of this particular thesis paper and this USMB Conspiracy Theory Topic.
> 
> Perhaps your questions are answered on one of my other related Topics:
> 
> 9:31
> Pentagon Timeline
> DoD Manipulated Fire And Firemen
> Flight 77 Never Crashed Near The Pentagon
> April Gallop Was Injured During 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike
> 9:31 AM Missile Strike: Answers To Bill Veale's Questions
> "9/11 Press For Truth" Continues: The Video
> Secret Bush-Clinton-FED Pakistani Accounts Linked To 9/11 Attacks
> Dick Cheney, Karl Rove And Donald Rumsfeld Have Been Murdering Americans
> Rebuttal To CIT Claims About What "Did Not" Hit The Pentagon
> Poll: Who Supports The Official 9/11 Cover Stories
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



One conspiracy that we could agree on is the Wellstone murder.  We disagree on the WHO and the WHY.  IMHO Wellstone was murdered because he kept hammering off-shore tax cheats costing the treasury billions annually.

See how easy it is to justify a conspiracy.  I said Wellstone was killed because he went after offshore tax cheats.  Billions of dollars can buy a lot of mechanical problems for planes.  They were murdered to save billions of dollars in taxes.

Tax Havens--Huffington

Companies Use Ex-Lawmakers In Fight on Offshore Tax Break - The New York Times

All I'm asking for is a similar rationale' for 9/11.  IMHO it makes much more sense for the SNs to do the 9/11 attack just as they said, because we keep helping Israel, and they wanted to kill 50,000 in the money center to disrupt the US economy, in essence hurting Israel.  If it wasn't OBL and KSM, give me one logical rationale' for the attack, WHO and WHY.


----------



## eots

Read pnac..note who wrote it..there is your answer


----------



## Terral

Hi kyzr:



kyzr said:


> All I'm asking for is a similar rationale' for 9/11.  IMHO it makes much more sense . . .



This USMB Conspiracy Theory Topic is about *What Happened At The Pentagon On 9/11*. Start 'your' Conspiracy Topic in search of similar rationale cuckoo . . .

GL,

Terral


----------



## kyzr

Terral said:


> This USMB Conspiracy Theory Topic is about *What Happened At The Pentagon On 9/11*. Start 'your' Conspiracy Topic in search of similar rationale . . .
> 
> GL,
> Terral



Here is one plausible rationale' for 9/11, its the most rational, probably because its more than likely true.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1bm2GPoFfg]YouTube - What motivated the 9/11 hijackers? See testimony most didn't[/ame]


----------



## Trojan

Terral said:


> Hi kyzr:
> 
> 
> 
> kyzr said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I'm asking for is a similar rationale' for 9/11.  IMHO it makes much more sense . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This USMB Conspiracy Theory Topic is about *What Happened At The Pentagon On 9/11*. Start 'your' Conspiracy Topic in search of similar rationale cuckoo . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


And why don't you explain why witnesses are not considered evidence?  Why did you ignore eyewitness evidence when formulating your theory of what happened at the Pentagon?


----------



## eots

you need to further examine the testimony of the witness of 9/11...this film is the best yet covering the  the testimony of the event from prior knowledge to the actual event...if you take the time  I would like to hear your opinion



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9uB64ghcq8]YouTube - Core Of Corruption Volume 1: In The Shadows {Full Film}[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> you need to further examine the testimony of the witness of 9/11...this film is the best yet covering the  the testimony of the event from prior knowledge to the actual event...if you take the time  I would like to hear your opinion
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Core Of Corruption Volume 1: In The Shadows {Full Film}


two and a half HOURS????


LOL
good luck getting anyone to commit that much time to a video you would post


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> Read pnac..note who wrote it..there is your answer


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to further examine the testimony of the witness of 9/11...this film is the best yet covering the  the testimony of the event from prior knowledge to the actual event...if you take the time  I would like to hear your opinion
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Core Of Corruption Volume 1: In The Shadows {Full Film}
> 
> 
> 
> two and a half HOURS????
> 
> 
> LOL
> good luck getting anyone to commit that much time to a video you would post
Click to expand...


ya a lot of time and concentration for a issue like 9/11 especially for the.. _use emos instead of words 30 sec sound bite_ conditioned mind


----------



## elvis

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to further examine the testimony of the witness of 9/11...this film is the best yet covering the  the testimony of the event from prior knowledge to the actual event...if you take the time  I would like to hear your opinion
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Core Of Corruption Volume 1: In The Shadows {Full Film}
> 
> 
> 
> two and a half HOURS????
> 
> 
> LOL
> good luck getting anyone to commit that much time to a video you would post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya a lot of time and concentration for a issue like 9/11 especially for the.. _use emos instead of words 30 sec sound bite_ conditioned mind
Click to expand...

how does that fit into this whole health care debate?


----------



## eots

elvis3577 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> two and a half HOURS????
> 
> 
> LOL
> good luck getting anyone to commit that much time to a video you would post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya a lot of time and concentration for a issue like 9/11 especially for the.. _use emos instead of words 30 sec sound bite_ conditioned mind
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how does that fit into this whole health care debate?
Click to expand...


like your doctors finger in a full physical


----------



## Si modo

Ya know what?  I was just out with my friend tonight.  He watched his boss get decapitated (from mid-chest up, that is) in front of his eyes that day and spent more than a month in the burn unit from jet fuel.  Now that the weather is getting dryer, it hurts him more because his skin feels less elastic.

Fuck this thread.  Fuck the fuckers who made this thread.


----------



## eots

Si modo said:


> Ya know what?  I was just out with my friend tonight.  He watched his boss get decapitated (from mid-chest up, that is) in front of his eyes that day and spent more than a month in the burn unit from jet fuel.  Now that the weather is getting dryer, it hurts him more because his skin feels less elastic.
> 
> Fuck this thread.  Fuck the fuckers who made this thread.



what does that have to do with anything ? you ranting delusional nutjob !


----------



## Si modo

eots said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know what?  I was just out with my friend tonight.  He watched his boss get decapitated (from mid-chest up, that is) in front of his eyes that day and spent more than a month in the burn unit from jet fuel.  Now that the weather is getting dryer, it hurts him more because his skin feels less elastic.
> 
> Fuck this thread.  Fuck the fuckers who made this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what does that have to do with anything ? you ranting delusional nutjob !
Click to expand...

He works and worked at the Pentagon, you sick fuck.


----------



## eots

well that's interesting.. did he see anything of interest in regards to the cause.. this friend .. because others did and they have a right to a voice don't they ?


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> you need to further examine the testimony of the witness of 9/11...this film is the best yet covering the  the testimony of the event from prior knowledge to the actual event...if you take the time  I would like to hear your opinion
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Core Of Corruption Volume 1: In The Shadows {Full Film}
> 
> 
> 
> two and a half HOURS????
> 
> 
> LOL
> good luck getting anyone to commit that much time to a video you would post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ya a lot of time and concentration for a issue like 9/11 especially for the.. _use emos instead of words 30 sec sound bite_ conditioned mind
Click to expand...

with your history, it would be nothing but delusional bullshit
why waste 2:30 on whats already known


----------



## Si modo

eots said:


> well that's interesting.. did he see anything of interest in regards to the cause.. this friend .. because others did and they have a right to a voice don't they ?


On days like today, I have a fleeting wish that you didn't have that right.  However, I would defend that.  And, he and I have a right to say fuck you, you sick fuck.  And fuck this thread.

I cannot imagine the level of selfishness that one must have to nurture such offensiveness because of some need to feel special with their conspiratorial ideation.

Now, that is about all I can handle in this thread.  I applaud others who possess the patience to speak with you.


----------



## eots

Si modo said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that's interesting.. did he see anything of interest in regards to the cause.. this friend .. because others did and they have a right to a voice don't they ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On days like today, I have a fleeting wish that you didn't have that right.  However, I would defend that.  And, he and I have a right to say fuck you, you sick fuck.  And fuck this thread.
> 
> I cannot imagine the level of selfishness that one must have to nurture such offensiveness because of some need to feel special with their conspiratorial ideation.
> 
> Now, that is about all I can handle in this thread.  I applaud others who possess the patience to speak with you.
Click to expand...


so I will take that as a.. no he did not ?...and my question was not of my rights but of those that wittnessed the events ...are they sick fucks for speaking on what they did or did not see ?


----------



## Terral

Hi Trojan:



Trojan said:


> And why don't you explain why witnesses are not considered evidence?



Go to the Opening Post 'and' *QUOTE SOMETHING >>*, then *offer 'your' opposing views* using whatever Trojan calls *'credible evidence.' * If Trojan confused has *no case* (typical), then quote something 'and' ASK A QUESTION. 



Trojan said:


> Why did you ignore eyewitness evidence when formulating your theory of what happened at the Pentagon?



I have thousands of investigation hours on this 9/11 Pentagon Case alone 'and' have reviewed the testimony of ALL the witnesses backwards and forwards and sideways and upside down. Some are 'good' witnesses and some are 'terrible' witnesses with no idea about what really happened at the Pentagon even today. 

The 911Truth says exactly what all of the witnesses say *'without' creating a single contradiction*. That is exactly what you see in the Opening Post of this Pentagon Topic, if you will open up your eyes and take a good look around.


9:31 << Pentagon was attacked at 9:31:39 AM. NOT 9:38 AM/
Pentagon Timeline << some of my best work
DoD Manipulated Fire And Firemen << 7-minute fire lasted for 60 hours!
Flight 77 Never Crashed Near The Pentagon << most-read LooseChange Topic
April Gallop Was Injured During 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike
9:31 AM Missile Strike: Answers To Bill Veale's Questions
"9/11 Press For Truth" Continues: The Video 
Secret Bush-Clinton-FED Pakistani Accounts Linked To 9/11 Attacks
Dick Cheney, Karl Rove And Donald Rumsfeld Have Been Murdering Americans
Rebuttal To CIT Claims About What "Did Not" Hit The Pentagon
Poll: Who Supports The Official 9/11 Cover Stories

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Si Modo:



Si modo said:


> Ya know what?  I was just out with my friend tonight.  He watched his boss get decapitated (from mid-chest up, that is) in front of his eyes that day . . .



Well, your friend's boss has more of a brain today that Si Modo cuckoo.  



Si modo said:


> Fuck this thread.  Fuck the fuckers who made this thread.



Go back to the Opening Post and *'quote anything >>' *and try to prove something wrong from the EVIDENCE. This is the* USMB "Conspiracy Theories" Forum* and this is the right place for finding out about our Conspiracy Theories on what happened at the Pentagon on 9/11. 







I see an EMPTY HOLE, but Si Modo is living in 911Truth DENIAL and would not know 'the' 911Truth if everything was explained in simple English using pictures and diagrams. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]Wake The Hell Up Already . . .[/ame]

Hey, but the guy 'can' use the* F word* in a sentence . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2THs3oNooM]Si Modo Swear . . . Moron . . . [/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie

How many times do you fools have to see the wreckage of flight 77 inside and around the pentagon? I have even posted links to pictures of bodies and body parts inside the pentagon. What you must remember is that there are limited pictures available from the pentagon because there was so much classified material scattered all over the place. Of course there were many pictures that were taken but will not be released as long as the material in them is classified.

Flight 77 crashed into the Pentagon; FACT.


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> well that's interesting.. did he see anything of interest in regards to the cause.. this friend .. because others did and they have a right to a voice don't they ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On days like today, I have a fleeting wish that you didn't have that right.  However, I would defend that.  And, he and I have a right to say fuck you, you sick fuck.  And fuck this thread.
> 
> I cannot imagine the level of selfishness that one must have to nurture such offensiveness because of some need to feel special with their conspiratorial ideation.
> 
> Now, that is about all I can handle in this thread.  I applaud others who possess the patience to speak with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so I will take that as a.. no he did not ?...and my question was not of my rights but of those that wittnessed the events ...are they sick fucks for speaking on what they did or did not see ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Terral

Hi SFC:



SFC Ollie said:


> How many times do you fools have to see the wreckage of flight 77 inside and around the pentagon?



Show us your pictures and stop regurgitating Official Cover Story Propaganda . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C02dE5VKeck]This CNN Senior Pentagon Correspondent WAS THERE On 9/11[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]All Of These Military/Aviation Experts Agree[/ame]

Thank you for proving *my point* (#8).

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn

Terral said:


> Hi SFC:
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do you fools have to see the wreckage of flight 77 inside and around the pentagon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us your pictures and stop regurgitating Official Cover Story Propaganda . . .
> 
> This CNN Senior Pentagon Correspondent WAS THERE On 9/11
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTJehfQkuyE]All Of These Military/Aviation Experts Agree[/ame]
> 
> Thank you for proving *my point* (#8).
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


 757 wreckage found in Pentagon
+AA 77 was a Boeing 757

You're full of shit.


----------



## Trojan

Terral said:


> Hi Trojan:
> 
> 
> 
> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why don't you explain why witnesses are not considered evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the Opening Post 'and' *QUOTE SOMETHING >>*, then *offer 'your' opposing views* using whatever Trojan calls *'credible evidence.' * If Trojan confused has *no case* (typical), then quote something 'and' ASK A QUESTION.
> 
> 
> 
> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you ignore eyewitness evidence when formulating your theory of what happened at the Pentagon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have thousands of investigation hours on this 9/11 Pentagon Case alone 'and' have reviewed the testimony of ALL the witnesses backwards and forwards and sideways and upside down. Some are 'good' witnesses and some are 'terrible' witnesses with no idea about what really happened at the Pentagon even today.
> 
> The 911Truth says exactly what all of the witnesses say *'without' creating a single contradiction*. That is exactly what you see in the Opening Post of this Pentagon Topic, if you will open up your eyes and take a good look around.
> 
> 
> 9:31 << Pentagon was attacked at 9:31:39 AM. NOT 9:38 AM/
> Pentagon Timeline << some of my best work
> DoD Manipulated Fire And Firemen << 7-minute fire lasted for 60 hours!
> Flight 77 Never Crashed Near The Pentagon << most-read LooseChange Topic
> April Gallop Was Injured During 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike
> 9:31 AM Missile Strike: Answers To Bill Veale's Questions
> "9/11 Press For Truth" Continues: The Video
> Secret Bush-Clinton-FED Pakistani Accounts Linked To 9/11 Attacks
> Dick Cheney, Karl Rove And Donald Rumsfeld Have Been Murdering Americans
> Rebuttal To CIT Claims About What "Did Not" Hit The Pentagon
> Poll: Who Supports The Official 9/11 Cover Stories
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


This is a lie, there are many witnesses that watch the plane hit the light poles and strike the Pentagon.  Many more so parts of the whole.  There are NO witnesses that saw a missle, there are no witnesses that saw a fly over.

Have you read the report from the first responders?


----------



## eots

yes there are indeed pentagon employees that report a commercial air liner passing no more than 100 ft overhead after the impact and reports of multiple planes in the air...you are wrong


----------



## Trojan

eots said:


> yes there are indeed pentagon employees that report a commercial air liner passing no more than 100 ft overhead after the impact and reports of multiple planes in the air...you are wrong



Who?  Who saw a plane aproach the Pentagon on a trajectory to impact it and pull up at the last moment, who?  You are a liar.

I did not say a damn thing about multiple planes, don't start the strawman shit.

Who witnessed a flyover?


----------



## eots

pentagon police officer R Roberts for one...Im not a liar I am just more informed than you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=emMTVPhHBTE]YouTube - National Security Alert [5/8] - 9/11 & The Pentagon[/ame]


----------



## Toro

Trojan said:


> This is a lie, there are many witnesses that watch the plane hit the light poles and strike the Pentagon.  Many more so parts of the whole.  There are NO witnesses that saw a missle, there are no witnesses that saw a fly over.
> 
> Have you read the report from the first responders?



There are at least 136 witnesses who saw a plane slam into the Pentagon, as I posted way, way, way back in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Trojan said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious as to what theory of law do you think excludes witnesses?  Because to claim their is no evidence is to claim there are no witnesses that contradict your conclusions.  Therefore your statement is false.
> 
> Unless you can show witnesses are not considered evidence -- and to my knowledge every legal proceeding allows for the introduction of witness evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you have liked to use inductive argument terminology?
> 
> Your conclusion should have been, Therefore your statement is PROBABLY false.  Because that does not rule out the possibility that the statement is probably true.  Just because a WITNESS contradicts a statement does NOT mean the statement is always false.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That would be true if the witness statements were not known.  The poster makes an absolute unequivocal statement -- all evidence.  Since there are witness statements to the contrary, and witness statements are evidence, his conclusion is false.
Click to expand...


But that would mean the eye witnesses were experts on identifying flying aircrafts.  If something is moving in excess of 500 miles per hour in low altitudes, it would be fairly difficult to see exactly what it was.  That is, unless you happen to be an expert.  One can barely identify markings on a high speed state trooper car, moving around 100+ miles per hour.  But you are stating people not expecting an airplane to come, can accurately identify markings on the side moving five times faster (approximately 500+ miles per hour)?

How many of the eye witnesses were experts on flying aircraft identification?

How could they possibly know what they saw hit the pentagon in real time?


----------



## Joe_Penalty

candycorn said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 136 documented witnesses in fact, posted way back in this ridiculous thread.
> 
> Not to mention that planes just don't disappear into thin air.  Or DO they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and many of them give completely conflicting testimony on the flight path and many that did not see the actual impact and may that report multiple planes in the air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Eye witnesses disagree all the time.
> 
> What isn't in disagreement is the trail of lightpoles directly leading (and indicating) the path AA77 took.
> 
> Its called physcial evidence Sonny.
> *
Click to expand...


Physical evidence?

Or you mean the lack thereof.  That is to state that what hit the pentagon was in fact American Airlines Flight 77. Link


----------



## Joe_Penalty

SFC Ollie said:


> How many times do you fools have to see the wreckage of flight 77 inside and around the pentagon? I have even posted links to pictures of bodies and body parts inside the pentagon. What you must remember is that there are limited pictures available from the pentagon because there was so much classified material scattered all over the place. Of course there were many pictures that were taken but will not be released as long as the material in them is classified.
> 
> Flight 77 crashed into the Pentagon; FACT.



Thank you for your service, sir.

But with all due respect, I have to disagree, because the facts do NOT add up to American Airlines Flight 77 hitting the pentagon.  I do NOT KNOW what actually hit the pentagon, but I do KNOW based on the physical evidence presented and available, it was NOT American Airlines Flight 77.

My Post


----------



## Sunni Man

I have been reading this thread.

So what we are to believe now. 

Is that when the plane hit the Pentagon, 

It's wings folded back and the whole plane slid into the building and basically disappeared from sight?

Kind of like the old putting the model ship into the bottle trick???


----------



## Toro

Joe_Penalty said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do you fools have to see the wreckage of flight 77 inside and around the pentagon? I have even posted links to pictures of bodies and body parts inside the pentagon. What you must remember is that there are limited pictures available from the pentagon because there was so much classified material scattered all over the place. Of course there were many pictures that were taken but will not be released as long as the material in them is classified.
> 
> Flight 77 crashed into the Pentagon; FACT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your service, sir.
> 
> But with all due respect, I have to disagree, because the facts do NOT add up to American Airlines Flight 77 hitting the pentagon.  I do NOT KNOW what actually hit the pentagon, but I do KNOW based on the physical evidence presented and available, it was NOT American Airlines Flight 77.
> 
> My Post
Click to expand...


The facts do add up.  They found wreckage of the plane on the lawn of the Pentagon.  They found personal effects of passengers within the Pentagon.  There have been computer simulations created to detail how the plane crashed into the Pentagon.  There are at least 136 documented witnesses who say they saw the plane crash into the Pentagon.  And there is the small of issue of what actually happened to the plane and the 100 passengers on board if it did not crash into the Pentagon.


----------



## Joe_Penalty

Toro said:


> Joe_Penalty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many times do you fools have to see the wreckage of flight 77 inside and around the pentagon? I have even posted links to pictures of bodies and body parts inside the pentagon. What you must remember is that there are limited pictures available from the pentagon because there was so much classified material scattered all over the place. Of course there were many pictures that were taken but will not be released as long as the material in them is classified.
> 
> Flight 77 crashed into the Pentagon; FACT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your service, sir.
> 
> But with all due respect, I have to disagree, because the facts do NOT add up to American Airlines Flight 77 hitting the pentagon.  I do NOT KNOW what actually hit the pentagon, but I do KNOW based on the physical evidence presented and available, it was NOT American Airlines Flight 77.
> 
> My Post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The facts do add up.  They found wreckage of the plane on the lawn of the Pentagon.  They found personal effects of passengers within the Pentagon.  There have been computer simulations created to detail how the plane crashed into the Pentagon.  There are at least 136 documented witnesses who say they saw the plane crash into the Pentagon.  And there is the small of issue of what actually happened to the plane and the 100 passengers on board if it did not crash into the Pentagon.
Click to expand...


Did you read my post?

Assuming there was at most 10,000 pounds of airplane wreckage found at the site, where is the rest of the remaining 190,000+ pounds of airplane parts?

Unfortunately, the evidence that has been presented or that is in the public domain, do NOT illustrate that American Airlines Flight 77 crashed anywhere near the pentagon.


----------



## Toro

Joe_Penalty said:


> Did you read my post?
> 
> Assuming there was at most 10,000 pounds of airplane wreckage found at the site, where is the rest of the remaining 190,000+ pounds of airplane parts?
> 
> Unfortunately, the evidence that has been presented or that is in the public domain, do NOT illustrate that American Airlines Flight 77 crashed anywhere near the pentagon.



Your argument is based on _all_ of the weight of the plane in the Pengaton?  Are you trying to tell me that the weight of the 110-story towers at the WTC was the same _after_ it collapsed?  That's a new one.  Hadn't heard that before, and I thought I'd heard all the conspiracists' arguments.

The fact that "only" a specific amount of weight from the wreckage was present after the wreckage does not prove nor disprove anything.

It's pretty amazing that academics spending three years constructing computer models didn't think about the weight whereas you figured it out.

And no, Joe, if you want others to read your post, post the actual link to that post.


----------



## Trojan

eots said:


> pentagon police officer R Roberts for one...Im not a liar I am just more informed than you
> 
> YouTube - National Security Alert [5/8] - 9/11 & The Pentagon





> Officer Roberts recounts being just steps from the Pentagons loading dock when he heard an explosion. He immediately ran to the center of the loading dock and looked up. Thats when he caught sight of a large commercial airliner, approximately one-hundred feet off the ground over the Pentagons south parking lot. The airliner was banking as it flew from his sight.



Not more informed, just stupid

Roberts was INSIDE during the approach of the plane, after the explosion he came outside -- therefore he was NOT in a position to see the impact.

Good God, take a logics class or something before coming back to this thread.



> Roberts explains away this airliner as a second commercial airliner that was flying over the Pentagon reservation.



Why do truthers lie?


----------



## Terral

Hi Trojan:



Trojan said:


> This is a lie, there are many witnesses that watch the plane hit the light poles and strike the Pentagon.



Quote anything that appears wrong from the *Opening Post* (link) and present 'your' opposing views using whatever Trojan recognizes as 'credible evidence.' Typing out three sentences of YOUR STUPIDITY makes a case for NOTHING . . . 



Trojan said:


> Many more so parts of the whole.  There are NO witnesses that saw a missle, there are no witnesses that saw a fly over.



Trojan is just talking lol and has offered *'evidentiary support'* for NOTHING. What witnesses? Show us 'names' and 'links' to your information.



Trojan said:


> Have you read the report from the first responders?



If Trojan began presenting first responder evidence every day for two years, then I doubt if you could show me something new about this Pentagon Case. However, since Trojan is going to jump up and down and whine like a baby (pic), then we might never know . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Trojan:



Trojan said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes there are indeed pentagon employees that report a commercial air liner passing no more than 100 ft overhead after the impact and reports of multiple planes in the air...you are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?  Who saw a plane aproach the Pentagon on a trajectory to impact it and pull up at the last moment, who?  You are a liar.
Click to expand...


No. Eots is right and Trojan is dead wrong. Listen to the testimony of Terry Cohen very carefully:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyIi7Z3fuhg"]Terry Cohen Saw "Just Smoke"[/ame]

Terry Cohen was having a Construction Meeting inside one of those Temporary Construction Trailers (pic) and was standing outside the little entry hole in mere seconds. She ran to the entry hole to see 'JUST SMOKE' and no signs of any crashed 100-ton Jetliner. Other people ran up to her yelling about a 'Big Plane,' but NOTHING like that struck the Pentagon during this "9:31:39 AM" Missile Strike!!!!

We have the testimony of Lloyde England (story) that ONLY *'inside-the-building fires'* (Barbara Honegger Paper) were present during the original Missile Strike where only a 'Single Smoke Plume' rose up from the small hole:







The upper picture (from this larger pic) shows the west side of the Pentagon from *9:31:39 AM to 9:36:27 AM *with the '*Single Smoke Plume*.' Terry Cohen stood outside the little hole during this time. Read through Lloyd's Testimony very carefully to realize that 'time' passed between the 'original' light pole incident (9:31) 'and' the 'BIG BOOM' that knocked him down. This is Terry Cohen's massive 'Explosion' where the A-3 Jet returned exactly 4 minutes and 48 seconds later during the 'second' Pentagon Attack. Look at the 'FIRE' from the lower picture (taken from here) and note that Lloyd is standing in the lower left-hand corner. Now try to imagine Terry Cohen standing in front of the same impact hole with all of this FIRE!!! No. Terry had already left the scene when this 'second attack' on the Pentagon took place at exactly 9:36:27 AM.

Now read through the testimony of Alan Wallace (here = fixed link @3:28 PM), the on-station fireman (with Mark Skipper), to realize this was his first day on the job. He ran away from the impact hole location at 9:31:39 AM to hide under his vehicle. Then minutes later (4mins and 48 seconds) he also was chased out from under his vehicle by massive FIRE. Of course he thought that the painted-up A-3 struck the Pentagon during the original attack, but in reality the Jet flew over the West Wedge Wall to return just under 5 minutes later. 

This is a case of all the witnesses telling 'the 911Truth,' but from different perspectives and limited views of what really happened. Don Wright . . .

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzxhRGevzEg"]Don Wright Pentagon Witness[/ame]

. . . witnessed the 9:36:27 AM 'second attack' like Michael Kelly:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SU2SSTNIds4"]Michael Kelly Pentagon Witness[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Trojan

Your link to Alan Walace's testimony links to a photo ??

What the hell are you talking about?  Wright and Kelly both saw the plane impact!

Then your Skipper and Wallace lie is outrageous



> At 9:38 a.m. on September 11, only one fire crew, Foam 161 of the Fort Myer
> Fire Department, knew the exact location of the crash site. Captain Dennis
> Gilroy and his team were already on station at the Pentagon when Flight #77
> slammed into it, just beyond the heliport. Foam 161 caught fire and suffered a
> flat tire from flying debris. Firefighters Mark Skipper and Alan Wallace were
> outside the vehicle at impact and received burns and lacerations. Recovering
> from the initial shock, they began helping victims climb out of the Pentagon&#8217;s
> first floor windows. Captain Gilroy called the Fort Myer Fire Department,
> reporting for the first time the actual location of the crash.





> At 9:38 a.m., shortly after American Airlines Flight #77 disappeared from sight, a tremendous explosion preceded a massive plume of smoke and fire. Unable to pinpoint the precise location, Captain McCoy immediately radioed the Arlington County Emergency Communications Center (ECC), reporting an airplane crash in the vicinity of the 14th Street Bridge or in Crystal City.



Mutiple attacks?  Then why do first responders on scene only mention one attack?



> The first ACFD personnel had arrived at the Pentagon within 2 minutes of the
> attack. ACFD and mutual-aid medical personnel began aiding victims
> immediately. Within 4 minutes of the attack, the ACFD had established its
> command presence. MWAA fire and medical units were on the scene and the
> first contingent of the FBI&#8217;s NCRS had arrived within 5 minutes of impact. Three
> major Washington Metropolitan Area hospitals were ready to receive injured
> victims 12 minutes after the attack. By 10:00 a.m. on September 11, most of
> the ACFD duty shift was engaged at the Pentagon.



Have you even read the reports of the first responders?

And what is this crap about Terry Cohen?  She was inside, did not see the plane, could not see anything because of smoke and does not mention that there was a second explosion -- she doesn't even give the time?

Wow, are you delusional.


----------



## Terral

Hi Trojan:



Trojan said:


> Your link to Alan Walace's testimony links to a photo ??



My mistake. The Archives.com link is not working because of maintenance. 



Trojan said:


> What the hell are you talking about?  Wright and Kelly both saw the plane impact!



No kidding. They saw the 'smaller plane' strike the Pentagon at 9:36:27 create Terry Cohen's *'Terrible Explosion'* and Lloyd's *"Big Boom."*



Trojan said:


> Then your Skipper and Wallace lie is outrageous



No. This is Trojan's 'conclusion' based upon nothing.



> At 9:38 a.m. on September 11, only one fire crew, Foam 161 of the Fort Myer Fire Department, knew the exact location of the crash site. Captain Dennis Gilroy and his team were already on station at the Pentagon when Flight #77 slammed into it, just beyond the heliport. Foam 161 caught fire and suffered a flat tire from flying debris. Firefighters Mark Skipper and Alan Wallace were outside the vehicle at impact and received burns and lacerations.


Alan Wallace was injured during the 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike where he and Mark Skipper suffered serve 'shock' and lost all hearing for some time from the enormous explosion. They never saw any Jetliner hit the Pentagon. They were running (North) at the time of missile impact and detonation. The A-3 Jet flew over the E-ring Roof, but they thought a Jetliner hit the Pentagon behind them.




Trojan said:


> Recovering from the initial shock, they began helping victims climb out of the Pentagon&#8217;s first floor windows.



That's right! These Pentagon witnesses were suffering from 'shock,' which created instability within their testimony about these events. 



Trojan said:


> Mutiple attacks?  Then why do first responders on scene only mention one attack?



Alan Wallace and Mark Skipper ran North to hide under their vehicles for the 4 minutes and 48 seconds that the A-3 Jet circled North, until the Jet returned to strike the Pentagon at 9:36:27 AM. The firemen were suffering from hearing loss and did not realize that this was a 'second attack' that caused the 'fire' that ran them out from under their vehicles.



> The first ACFD personnel had arrived at the Pentagon within 2 minutes of the attack.


No. These people showed up at *9:38 - 9:40 AM* (my Pentagon Timeline), or  about seven to nine minutes 'after' the original *9:31:39 AM Missile Strike* that created only 'inside-the-building fires.' 



Trojan said:


> Have you even read the reports of the first responders?



Yes. All of them. We are interpreting the evidence in different ways . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Trojan

Terral said:


> Trojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even read the reports of the first responders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. All of them. We are interpreting the evidence in different ways . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Which first responders or eyewitnesses report mutiple explosions, seven or so minutes apart?

Wallace and Skipper are quite clear there is only one explosion.

Cohen was inside a trailer, but never mentions a second explosion.

Further - other EMS dispatches support only one incident and one time of impact



> Additionally, just 1 minute before the Pentagon crash, in response to a 9-1-1
> telephone call at 9:37 a.m., the ECC dispatched several units to an apartment
> fire at 1003 Wilson Boulevard in Rosslyn. Because it was located in a high-rise
> building, it was a substantial dispatch involving nine different fire and medical
> service units. Engine 103 reached the Rosslyn scene first and radioed that the
> apartment fire was out. Thus, by sheer coincidence, there were a significant
> number of units already on the road near the Pentagon at the time of the attack.


----------



## Trojan

Terral said:


> Alan Wallace was injured during the 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike where he and Mark Skipper suffered serve 'shock' and lost all hearing for some time from the enormous explosion. They never saw any Jetliner hit the Pentagon. They were running (North) at the time of missile impact and detonation. The A-3 Jet flew over the E-ring Roof, but they thought a Jetliner hit the Pentagon behind them.



The problem here is Wallace actually saw the plane.  



> About 9:40, Alan Wallace had finished fixing the foam metering valve on the back of his fire truck parked in the Pentagon fire station and walked to the front of the station. He looked up and saw a jetliner coming straight at him. It was about 25 feet off the ground, no landing wheels visible, a few hundred yards away and closing fast.



So it was not a 9:31 - and since he immediately lept into action, he would have seen the second approach of the plane.


----------



## eots

Trojan said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alan Wallace was injured during the 9:31:39 AM Missile Strike where he and Mark Skipper suffered serve 'shock' and lost all hearing for some time from the enormous explosion. They never saw any Jetliner hit the Pentagon. They were running (North) at the time of missile impact and detonation. The A-3 Jet flew over the E-ring Roof, but they thought a Jetliner hit the Pentagon behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is Wallace actually saw the plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *About *9:40, Alan Wallace had finished fixing the foam metering valve on the back of his fire truck parked in the Pentagon fire station and walked to the front of the station. He looked up and saw a jetliner coming straight at him. It was about 25 feet off the ground, no landing wheels visible, a few hundred yards away and closing fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it was not a 9:31 - and since he immediately lept into action, he would have seen the second approach of the plane.
Click to expand...


about...


----------



## eots

Sunni Man said:


> I have been reading this thread.
> 
> So what we are to believe now.
> 
> Is that when the plane hit the Pentagon,
> 
> It's wings folded back and the whole plane slid into the building and basically disappeared from sight?
> 
> Kind of like the old putting the model ship into the bottle trick???



that was the USA today reporters story 5 years after the incident in his first report he clearly states he *did not see the impact*


----------



## candycorn

eots said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been reading this thread.
> 
> So what we are to believe now.
> 
> Is that when the plane hit the Pentagon,
> 
> It's wings folded back and the whole plane slid into the building and basically disappeared from sight?
> 
> Kind of like the old putting the model ship into the bottle trick???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was the USA today reporters story 5 years after the incident in his first report he clearly states he *did not see the impact*
Click to expand...


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qouaq9GFtOk&feature=related]YouTube - Pentagon 9/11 Eyewitness Mike Walter Exposed[/ame]




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_z9sCeYZ54&feature=related]YouTube - Pentagon witness Joel Sucherman, CBS 11:02 9/11[/ame]


----------



## Trojan

eots said:


> YouTube - Pentagon 9/11 Eyewitness Mike Walter Exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Pentagon witness Joel Sucherman, CBS 11:02 9/11



What do you think this shows?


----------



## eots

mike walters testimony changed dramatically in 5 years and is not credible and there is a definite report of a second plane by suchermen


----------



## Trojan

eots said:


> mike walters testimony changed dramatically in 5 years and is not credible and there is a definite report of a second plane by suchermen



There is an international airport a half mile away -- second plane, gee who would have thought it

In what way did Walters' testimony change?  Specifics


----------



## eots

Trojan said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> mike walters testimony changed dramatically in 5 years and is not credible and there is a definite report of a second plane by suchermen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is an international airport a half mile away -- second plane, gee who would have thought it
> 
> In what way did Walters' testimony change?  Specifics
Click to expand...


a low flying plane making a steep turn witnessed by others but unexplained by the FAA...and in Walters first report he says he saw the plane then an explosion but when asked specifically if he saw the impact he says no...but 5 years later he did see the impact and actually witnessed the plane at 500mph hit and the wings fold back and follow the body of the plane into the hole


----------



## Terral

Greetings to All:

The Opening Post of this topic described *What Really Happened At The Pentagon On 9/11* (here), after I spend more than a thousand hours running my own investigation. My *Pentagon Timeline* is here.

The Twin Towers were attacked first on 9/11 to give Navy Commanders 'time' to convene in the Navy Command Center. The Pentagon was attacked at exactly *9:31:39 AM* (my 9:31 Topic) to stop Navy Commanders from launching *Navy Jets from carriers* (they never took off) that would blow the cover on the 9/11 Inside Job.

The Official Govt LIE is too ridiculous for anyone to believe, but stupid Americans will believe anything. Someone try to find 'any' errors in my work.

GL,

Terral


----------



## JBeukema




----------



## Terral

Greetings to All and especially Mr. Robert cool:



Robert_Stephens said:


> Being cautious here, you are a pathological liar. You are also wrong and in error in every topic so far purviewed and posted by you on this website, going back as far as the first day you joined.



I have literally thousands of hours invested in What Really Happened At The Pentagon on 9/11, but Mr. Robert here insists I am a pathological liar. Fine. Everyone is entitled to his or her opinion and they can come to this fine USMB Board can call other registered members liars, but can this *DoD operative* (How To Spot) make those claims stick? 

Go to the Opening Post and *'quote >>' from my work* and make your case for Terral being a liar. Otherwise, that claim falls back on you! Do it! I double dare you. Come on hotshot and make my day. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmijlOwnXuE&NR=1]Do you feel lucky?[/ame]

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

terral, your every post has proved you to be not only a fucking moron, but a pathological liar
add that on top of being a deadbeat dad to boot
you are a disgusting waste of human flesh


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Opening Post of this topic described *What Really Happened At The Pentagon On 9/11* (here), after I spend more than a thousand hours running my own investigation. My *Pentagon Timeline* is here.
> 
> The Twin Towers were attacked first on 9/11 to give Navy Commanders 'time' to convene in the Navy Command Center. The Pentagon was attacked at exactly *9:31:39 AM* (my 9:31 Topic) to stop Navy Commanders from launching *Navy Jets from carriers* (they never took off) that would blow the cover on the 9/11 Inside Job.
> 
> The Official Govt LIE is too ridiculous for anyone to believe, but stupid Americans will believe anything. Someone try to find 'any' errors in my work.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



100% Error. Shown with equation, fact, volume, and impact transfer.  You continue to be a pathological liar.

Hunt the Packlid.

Robert


----------



## Obamerican

Terral said:


> Greetings to All and especially Mr. Robert cool:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being cautious here, you are a pathological liar. You are also wrong and in error in every topic so far purviewed and posted by you on this website, going back as far as the first day you joined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have literally thousands of hours invested in What Really Happened At The Pentagon on 9/11, but Mr. Robert here insists I am a pathological liar. Fine. Everyone is entitled to his or her opinion and they can come to this fine USMB Board can call other registered members liars, but can this *DoD operative* (How To Spot) make those claims stick?
> 
> Go to the Opening Post and *'quote >>' from my work* and make your case for Terral being a liar. Otherwise, that claim falls back on you! Do it! I double dare you. Come on hotshot and make my day.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmijlOwnXuE&NR=1]Do you feel lucky?[/ame]
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

You've been spanked, bitch. Just shut up and go home, little boy.


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Terral said:


> Greetings to All and especially Mr. Robert cool:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being cautious here, you are a pathological liar. You are also wrong and in error in every topic so far purviewed and posted by you on this website, going back as far as the first day you joined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have literally thousands of hours invested in What Really Happened At The Pentagon on 9/11, but Mr. Robert here insists I am a pathological liar. Fine. Everyone is entitled to his or her opinion and they can come to this fine USMB Board can call other registered members liars, but can this *DoD operative* (How To Spot) make those claims stick?
> 
> Go to the Opening Post and *'quote >>' from my work* and make your case for Terral being a liar. Otherwise, that claim falls back on you! Do it! I double dare you. Come on hotshot and make my day.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmijlOwnXuE&NR=1]Do you feel lucky?[/ame]
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...



*Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. 

I did! 

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*

And yes, I am a government shill, ops, disinfo guy (what is that, btw?), and would dearly love to make your day. Oh, what verse in the Bible lead you to the Lord Jesus Christ? And, I have stopped laughing a little to type this.........I LOVE THIS!

Robert


----------



## Terral

Hi Robert:



Robert_Stephens said:


> 100% Error. Shown with equation, fact, volume, and impact transfer.  You continue to be a pathological liar.
> 
> Hunt the Packlid.
> 
> Robert



That is it? Robert has no case and cannot even present one shred of evidence to support *'his' version* of the Official Cover Story LIE? I was hoping for the opportunity actually debate you on these related 9/11 Inside-Job Attacks, but Robert confused is not even a bag of hot air. Shame ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## candycorn

Robert_Stephens said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All and especially Mr. Robert cool:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being cautious here, you are a pathological liar. You are also wrong and in error in every topic so far purviewed and posted by you on this website, going back as far as the first day you joined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have literally thousands of hours invested in What Really Happened At The Pentagon on 9/11, but Mr. Robert here insists I am a pathological liar. Fine. Everyone is entitled to his or her opinion and they can come to this fine USMB Board can call other registered members liars, but can this *DoD operative* (How To Spot) make those claims stick?
> 
> Go to the Opening Post and *'quote >>' from my work* and make your case for Terral being a liar. Otherwise, that claim falls back on you! Do it! I double dare you. Come on hotshot and make my day.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmijlOwnXuE&NR=1]Do you feel lucky?[/ame]
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> I did!
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*
> 
> And yes, I am a government shill, ops, disinfo guy (what is that, btw?), and would dearly love to make your day. Oh, what verse in the Bible lead you to the Lord Jesus Christ? And, I have stopped laughing a little to type this.........I LOVE THIS!
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...


Thousands of hours?  That is sad on so many levels.


----------



## DiveCon

candycorn said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All and especially Mr. Robert cool:
> 
> 
> 
> I have literally thousands of hours invested in What Really Happened At The Pentagon on 9/11, but Mr. Robert here insists I am a pathological liar. Fine. Everyone is entitled to his or her opinion and they can come to this fine USMB Board can call other registered members liars, but can this *DoD operative* (How To Spot) make those claims stick?
> 
> Go to the Opening Post and *'quote >>' from my work* and make your case for Terral being a liar. Otherwise, that claim falls back on you! Do it! I double dare you. Come on hotshot and make my day.
> 
> Do you feel lucky?
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.
> 
> I did!
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha*
> 
> And yes, I am a government shill, ops, disinfo guy (what is that, btw?), and would dearly love to make your day. Oh, what verse in the Bible lead you to the Lord Jesus Christ? And, I have stopped laughing a little to type this.........I LOVE THIS!
> 
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thousands of hours?  That is sad on so many levels.
Click to expand...

i'm thinking more pathetic


----------



## Robert_Stephens

Terral said:


> Hi Robert:
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100% Error. Shown with equation, fact, volume, and impact transfer.  You continue to be a pathological liar.
> 
> Hunt the Packlid.
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is it? Robert has no case and cannot even present one shred of evidence to support *'his' version* of the Official Cover Story LIE? I was hoping for the opportunity actually debate you on these related 9/11 Inside-Job Attacks, but Robert confused is not even a bag of hot air. Shame ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...



Terral,

This is my last post or response to you and your craziness. Here is why:

I provide data of fact, not conjecture or hyperbole or pathological lying. Since you do not have a space program, an ISS, A shuttle program, a satellite program, a telescope program, a spectra program, a NEAR program, and have no data whatsoever to offer, then, it is a waste of time. Insulting you is also a waste of time as well. I will correct you in your silliness, but not respond any longer.

Until you do acquire those assets, your "data" and "work" is utter silliness and not even considered. The 100% response by all these myriad of critical thinking people who post here is testimony of this, to your crazy silliness. A terrible waste of bandwidth as well.

Too, in our time, NASA is the only source we have and its worldwide contributing partners, and the millions of technical data it provides freely to the rest of us, so we can learn, know, and understand better the great mystery of what lies out there. You refuse to use any of this whatsoever. It lends a sense of creepiness to you that would be better served with a 12 gauge. 

I will post this post, simply to every psychotic thing you post. It requires no further commenting by me or anyone else.

Ask yourself; if this incoming was real, why is it only you that can see it. And also, it would be visible in the night sky, and should have been for the last 3 years. But there is nothing. Nothing at all. When you get real and clear minded and can think as a human being, we can re-convene. It is impossible to talk to a wall.

_*Proverbs 26:3-12* A whip for the horse, a bridle for the donkey, and a rod for the back of fools. Answer not a fool according to his folly, lest you be like him yourself. Answer a fool according to his folly, lest he be wise in his own eyes. Whoever sends a message by the hand of a fool cuts off his own feet and drinks violence. Like a lame man's legs, which hang useless, is a proverb in the mouth of fools. ..._

Best wishes, Terral

Robert


----------



## Terral

Bye Robert:



Robert_Stephens said:


> This is my last post or response to you and your craziness. Here is why ...



Why does not matter. There is nothing in any of your posts that makes an argument against anything that appears in any of my posts. This place sees all kinds of loudmouths that chat the place up with no evidence for anything. The DoD will not send me an op or asset with substance, because all of your handlers can not debate me on any Bible or 911Truth Topic on a level playing field and they very well know it. Oracle threat assessment status no threat enigma. That means AI knows very well that everyone believes in their heart of hearts that this Terral guy is crazy like John the Baptist. ;0) 

If nobody believes the son of man ('man of the earth'), the devil's children fulfill the curse and we start all over again. My hands are clean. I told you the truth (God's Word) and you choose not to believe, or to cower, or do abominable things, or murder and practice immorality and sorcery with all liars, idolaters and fornicators among men to a just reward. The warning was given that I remember like yesterday. In fact, memory served that the post time was 3:30 PM.



Terral said:


> Here is the deal for all of the Loyal Bushie LIARS/DUPES:
> 
> These people run like Forrest Gump to this USMB Conspiracies Forum every day to convince everyone that *&#8216;no conspiracy exists,&#8217;* because these United States Of America are being primed for* utter destruction*  &#8216;and&#8217; that is exactly what We The People deserve. That is the reason  that so few of these registered members are willing to stand with 9/11  inside job, eots, Peejay, sylverfoxx and Terral to simply tell *&#8216;the&#8217; 911Truth told by all the &#8216;evidence.&#8217;*  This is perfect proof that I should refrain from standing before the  throne of God making intercession for a bunch of Loyal Bushie LIARS that  are obviously in the majority and numbered among the very *&#8216;many&#8217;* (Matt. 7:13-14). Very well then. From this day forward *I shall plead to the Lord God NO MORE *for the preservation of this once-great country, because *what is coming *on the horizon like a freight train is what the majority here really deserves.
> 
> GL because you need it,
> 
> Terral



You refuse to heed my word, so here we are with the world trying to come apart and something big on the horizon. That is right. Look at my avatar pic again and keep on laughing. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

terral, the pathetic dishonest deadbeat dad moronic troofer to the end


----------



## Robert_Stephens

DiveCon said:


> terral, the pathetic dishonest deadbeat dad moronic troofer to the end



I ran into this sort of thing back in the beginning, in 1998, with the Art Bell-Hoagland bunch. You bust them by their own, 'source', since they always use the source to discredit the source. Its a strange mental fixation but as long as anyone posts or responds to it, they will remain. He is no different. You just post fact as it is known, post right past, and tend to it as if they are dust in the wind.

Even when you answer directly, point out error, its as if they are not all there. A form of creepiness that asylums have within their dark walls.

Robert


----------



## Kato




----------



## DiveCon

Robert_Stephens said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> terral, the pathetic dishonest deadbeat dad moronic troofer to the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran into this sort of thing back in the beginning, in 1998, with the Art Bell-Hoagland bunch. You bust them by their own, 'source', since they always use the source to discredit the source. Its a strange mental fixation but as long as anyone posts or responds to it, they will remain. He is no different. You just post fact as it is known, post right past, and tend to it as if they are dust in the wind.
> 
> Even when you answer directly, point out error, its as if they are not all there. A form of creepiness that asylums have within their dark walls.
> 
> Robert
Click to expand...

i know, they read crap on sites owned by alex jones and believe that crap over cold hard facts


----------



## Fizz

DiveCon said:


> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> terral, the pathetic dishonest deadbeat dad moronic troofer to the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran into this sort of thing back in the beginning, in 1998, with the Art Bell-Hoagland bunch. You bust them by their own, 'source', since they always use the source to discredit the source. Its a strange mental fixation but as long as anyone posts or responds to it, they will remain. He is no different. You just post fact as it is known, post right past, and tend to it as if they are dust in the wind.
> 
> Even when you answer directly, point out error, its as if they are not all there. A form of creepiness that asylums have within their dark walls.
> 
> Robert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know, they read crap on sites owned by alex jones and believe that crap over cold hard facts
Click to expand...


alex jones says terral is a fruitcake. have you ever seen a picture of terral and fruitcake in the same place at the same time?

i rest my case. (and its a better case than any of the stupid shit terral posts!!)


----------



## DiveCon

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert_Stephens said:
> 
> 
> 
> I ran into this sort of thing back in the beginning, in 1998, with the Art Bell-Hoagland bunch. You bust them by their own, 'source', since they always use the source to discredit the source. Its a strange mental fixation but as long as anyone posts or responds to it, they will remain. He is no different. You just post fact as it is known, post right past, and tend to it as if they are dust in the wind.
> 
> Even when you answer directly, point out error, its as if they are not all there. A form of creepiness that asylums have within their dark walls.
> 
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> i know, they read crap on sites owned by alex jones and believe that crap over cold hard facts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> alex jones says terral is a fruitcake. have you ever seen a picture of terral and fruitcake in the same place at the same time?
> 
> i rest my case. (and its a better case than any of the stupid shit terral posts!!)
Click to expand...

has terral and rdean ever been on at the same time?


----------



## SFC Ollie

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know, they read crap on sites owned by alex jones and believe that crap over cold hard facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alex jones says terral is a fruitcake. have you ever seen a picture of terral and fruitcake in the same place at the same time?
> 
> i rest my case. (and its a better case than any of the stupid shit terral posts!!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> has terral and rdean ever been on at the same time?
Click to expand...


That's scary.


----------



## Mini 14

Is anyone else seeing visions of "Heaven's Gate" in Terral's threads?

Seriously....I'm not taking a shot at him.....but it is getting creepy.


----------



## Terral

Hi Fizzle:



Fizz said:


> alex jones says terral is a fruitcake. have you ever seen a picture of terral and fruitcake in the same place at the same time?
> 
> i rest my case. (and its a better case than any of the stupid shit terral posts!!)



I was banned from Prison Planet.com very quickly for posting that the Pentagon was struck by a missile at 9:31:39 AM like from Loose Change, PilotsForTruth, Let'sRoll, etc., etc.. Alex Jones is running in place with the rest of the fake 911Truth Movement, which allows his New World Order bosses to control all sides of the debate. Let us see if the big mouth Jones is sitting in his chair doing the Show on March 15, 2011 or on vacation in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites. 

If you guys had evidence to support what really happened on 9/11, you would be writing on the topic and not throwing your pathetic stones at Terral. Besides my 'stone' (Brown Dwarf Timeline) is much bigger. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Fizzle:
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> alex jones says terral is a fruitcake. have you ever seen a picture of terral and fruitcake in the same place at the same time?
> 
> i rest my case. (and its a better case than any of the stupid shit terral posts!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was banned from Prison Planet.com very quickly for posting that the Pentagon was struck by a missile at 9:31:39 AM like from Loose Change, PilotsForTruth, Let'sRoll, etc., etc.. Alex Jones is running in place with the rest of the fake 911Truth Movement, which allows his New World Order bosses to control all sides of the debate. Let us see if the big mouth Jones is sitting in his chair doing the Show on March 15, 2011 or on vacation in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Terral said:


> Hi Fizzle:
> 
> 
> 
> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> 
> alex jones says terral is a fruitcake. have you ever seen a picture of terral and fruitcake in the same place at the same time?
> 
> i rest my case. (and its a better case than any of the stupid shit terral posts!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was banned from Prison Planet.com very quickly for posting that the Pentagon was struck by a missile at 9:31:39 AM like from Loose Change, PilotsForTruth, Let'sRoll, etc., etc.. Alex Jones is running in place with the rest of the fake 911Truth Movement, which allows his New World Order bosses to control all sides of the debate. Let us see if the big mouth Jones is sitting in his chair doing the Show on March 15, 2011 or on vacation in an underground bunker with the Rothschilds, Rockefellers, Morgans, Bushs, Cheney's, Rumsfelds and the rest of the Global Fascist Elites.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Don't you think they would prefer some young blood to be protected instead? You know, someone will have to repopulate the earth...... 

Anyway, where will you be? the rest of us will be at our keyboards laughing at you...


----------



## Terral

Hi Ollie:



SFC Ollie said:


> Don't you think they would prefer some young blood to be protected instead? You know, someone will have to repopulate the earth......
> 
> Anyway, where will you be? the rest of us will be at our keyboards laughing at you...



Keep on laughing! Ollie has nothing to be concerned about with all of that armor. ;0)

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Ollie:
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you think they would prefer some young blood to be protected instead? You know, someone will have to repopulate the earth......
> 
> Anyway, where will you be? the rest of us will be at our keyboards laughing at you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep on laughing! Ollie has nothing to be concerned about with all of that armor. ;0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

we're laughing AT you, FOOL!!!


----------



## Toro

Mini 14 said:


> Is anyone else seeing visions of "Heaven's Gate" in Terral's threads?
> 
> Seriously....I'm not taking a shot at him.....but it is getting creepy.



It went far, far beyond creepy a long time ago.

Now it's just amusing.


----------



## Terral

Hi Guys:



Toro said:


> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else seeing visions of "Heaven's Gate" in Terral's threads?
> 
> Seriously....I'm not taking a shot at him.....but it is getting creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went far, far beyond creepy a long time ago.
> 
> Now it's just amusing.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you guys have failed to consider the long range repercussions of what it means when Terral turns out to be right about 9/11, the Secret Congressional Meeting, the Military digging Mass Graves, the REX84 FEMA Camps, coming Martial Law, the Economic Collapse, Dollar Collapse, the need to buy silver, the need for Survival Supplies, and everything else. Suppose that my timing is wrong on some aspects, but all of these things are related and the approach of a massive brown dwarf triggers *the 'event' *that starts all the dominoes tumbling!

The difference is that if you guys are right then all of this is entertainment. However, when I turn out to be right (and I am), then those among you unprepared with perish. Many false flag operations have been launched to desensitize the sheeple into complacency, so almost nobody is prepped and ready to go when the 'event' finally gets the New World Order ball rolling. What if Terral is right? ;0) 

GL,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Guys:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini 14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone else seeing visions of "Heaven's Gate" in Terral's threads?
> 
> Seriously....I'm not taking a shot at him.....but it is getting creepy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went far, far beyond creepy a long time ago.
> 
> Now it's just amusing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps you guys have failed to consider the long range repercussions of what it means when Terral turns out to be right about 9/11, the Secret Congressional Meeting, the Military digging Mass Graves, the REX84 FEMA Camps, coming Martial Law, the Economic Collapse, Dollar Collapse, the need to buy silver, the need for Survival Supplies, and everything else. Suppose that my timing is wrong on some aspects, but all of these things are related and the approach of a massive brown dwarf triggers *the 'event' *that starts all the dominoes tumbling!
> 
> The difference is that if you guys are right then all of this is entertainment. However, when I turn out to be right (and I am), then those among you unprepared with perish. Many false flag operations have been launched to desensitize the sheeple into complacency, so almost nobody is prepped and ready to go when the 'event' finally gets the New World Order ball rolling. What if Terral is right? ;0)
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

you've been wrong on ALL of those so far
what proof is there you will ever be right on ANYthing


----------



## SFC Ollie

If Terrel is right? That's funny, real funny. 

However, my guess would be that the internet will be gone, most power will disappear and 9 out of ten people will die rather soon. Terrel will be one of the first to go. Me and my family will be just fine.

Has the makings of a great movie. someone should write it.


----------



## danielnimrod

Okay guys I'm not here to start any fights and will not comment about the person saying that to say it was is either stupid or whatever.
I WAS inside the Pentagon on 9/11 when it got hit. I was a rescuer and medical responder on that day. I smelled jet fuel not ROCKET fuel and there was plenty of debris from an airliner laying around and burning inside. There was a set of landing gear that came to rest between 4th and 5th Corridors and had come all the way through from the E Ring to come to rest in the Alley between A and B Rings. As far as the video is concerned you wouldn't be able to picture a plane on a time relapsed camera traveling at the speed of over 500 miles an hour so please be sensible. I will not comment on my experience other than to say that we ALL knew this to be what it was and the people INSIDE when it actually happened never questioned what it was because we saw the evidence. Smelled the burning flesh and the JET fuel. So please I know I can't change anybody's minds but these are the facts. ROCKETS do NOT have LANDING GEAR!!!
Doc
Also if you have questions about my credentials just put my name in a search engine and you should come up with at least 3 articles including a book that I've been in. If not then you should find at least ONE.
Daniel Nimrod
9/11 Pentagon Rescuer/Survivor


----------



## eots

danielnimrod said:


> Okay guys I'm not here to start any fights and will not comment about the person saying that to say it was is either stupid or whatever.
> I WAS inside the Pentagon on 9/11 when it got hit. I was a rescuer and medical responder on that day. I smelled jet fuel not ROCKET fuel and there was plenty of debris from an airliner laying around and burning inside. There was a set of landing gear that came to rest between 4th and 5th Corridors and had come all the way through from the E Ring to come to rest in the Alley between A and B Rings. As far as the video is concerned you wouldn't be able to picture a plane on a time relapsed camera traveling at the speed of over 500 miles an hour so please be sensible. I will not comment on my experience other than to say that we ALL knew this to be what it was and the people INSIDE when it actually happened never questioned what it was because we saw the evidence. Smelled the burning flesh and the JET fuel. So please I know I can't change anybody's minds but these are the facts. ROCKETS do NOT have LANDING GEAR!!!
> Doc
> Also if you have questions about my credentials just put my name in a search engine and you should come up with at least 3 articles including a book that I've been in. If not then you should find at least ONE.
> Daniel Nimrod
> 9/11 Pentagon Rescuer/Survivor



 I call bullshit...and even if it was plane that hardly answers the unanswered questions  of 9/11 and the reason for the obvious cover-up in almost every aspect of the investigation


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> danielnimrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys I'm not here to start any fights and will not comment about the person saying that to say it was is either stupid or whatever.
> I WAS inside the Pentagon on 9/11 when it got hit. I was a rescuer and medical responder on that day. I smelled jet fuel not ROCKET fuel and there was plenty of debris from an airliner laying around and burning inside. There was a set of landing gear that came to rest between 4th and 5th Corridors and had come all the way through from the E Ring to come to rest in the Alley between A and B Rings. As far as the video is concerned you wouldn't be able to picture a plane on a time relapsed camera traveling at the speed of over 500 miles an hour so please be sensible. I will not comment on my experience other than to say that we ALL knew this to be what it was and the people INSIDE when it actually happened never questioned what it was because we saw the evidence. Smelled the burning flesh and the JET fuel. So please I know I can't change anybody's minds but these are the facts. ROCKETS do NOT have LANDING GEAR!!!
> Doc
> Also if you have questions about my credentials just put my name in a search engine and you should come up with at least 3 articles including a book that I've been in. If not then you should find at least ONE.
> Daniel Nimrod
> 9/11 Pentagon Rescuer/Survivor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit...and even if it was plane that hardly answers the unanswered questions  of 9/11 and the reason for the obvious cover-up in almost every aspect of the investigation
Click to expand...

translation: herp a derp


----------



## eots

the only part I buy is like you ...he is indeed a nimrod


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> the only part I buy is like you ...he is indeed a nimrod


translation:herp  a derp a derp


----------



## eots

divecunt found a new toy on another messageboard...how sad


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> divecunt found a new toy on another messageboard...how sad


translation: derp a herp


----------



## Rat in the Hat

eots said:


> the only part I buy is like you ...he is indeed a nimrod


----------



## idb

I just don't know which conspiracy theory to believe anymore - there are so many, one of them must be right!

Do you guys ever get together and fight over which of your conspiracy theories is right?

I bet that's what the government would love, isn't it, to get you all together in one room so they could blow you up with nano-thermite and then bury you in a mass grave in the lawn of the J Edgar Hoover building.

Or maybe load your residue-laden bodies onto a pink Airbus with gold streamers for their next dastardly plan to fell a major U.S. landmark - preferably with maximum loss of American lives, just to show they can...

I hate them so much!!!
I'm glad you guys have got guns and lots of tinned food and bottled water in your bunkers so you can take those corrupt politicians and generals out when the time comes!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

eots said:


> the only part I buy is like you ...he is indeed a nimrod


----------



## danielnimrod

I call bullshit...and even if it was plane that hardly answers the unanswered questions of 9/11 and the reason for the obvious cover-up in almost every aspect of the investigation

Obviously you're a dumb ass and no amount of evidence would persuade you. As for calling my a Nimrod, damn I don't think I've heard THAT one before. ASSWIPE.
I don't have to listen to this bullshit so I'm out.


----------



## DiveCon

danielnimrod said:


> I call bullshit...and even if it was plane that hardly answers the unanswered questions of 9/11 and the reason for the obvious cover-up in almost every aspect of the investigation
> 
> Obviously you're a dumb ass and no amount of evidence would persuade you. As for calling my a Nimrod, damn I don't think I've heard THAT one before. ASSWIPE.
> I don't have to listen to this bullshit so I'm out.


hang in there
dont let dipshits like him run you away


----------



## idb

danielnimrod said:


> I call bullshit...and even if it was plane that hardly answers the unanswered questions of 9/11 and the reason for the obvious cover-up in almost every aspect of the investigation
> 
> Obviously you're a dumb ass and no amount of evidence would persuade you. As for calling my a Nimrod, damn I don't think I've heard THAT one before. ASSWIPE.
> I don't have to listen to this bullshit so I'm out.



I bet you're still here.

What unanswered questions are you referring to?
I bet they've all been answered - it's just that you didn't like them.


----------



## DiveCon

idb said:


> danielnimrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I call bullshit...and even if it was plane that hardly answers the unanswered questions of 9/11 and the reason for the obvious cover-up in almost every aspect of the investigation
> 
> Obviously you're a dumb ass and no amount of evidence would persuade you. As for calling my a Nimrod, damn I don't think I've heard THAT one before. ASSWIPE.
> I don't have to listen to this bullshit so I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you're still here.
> 
> What unanswered questions are you referring to?
> I bet they've all been answered - it's just that you didn't like them.
Click to expand...

he's new here, and not familiar with the quote button yet


----------



## Terral

Hi Daniel:



danielnimrod said:


> Okay guys I'm not here to start any fights and will not comment about the person saying that to say it was is either stupid or whatever.



These USMB members will fight no matter if you comment or not. ;0)



danielnimrod said:


> I WAS inside the Pentagon on 9/11 when it got hit. I was a rescuer and medical responder on that day. I smelled jet fuel not ROCKET fuel and there was plenty of debris from an airliner laying around and burning inside.



Daniel obviously did NOT read the Opening Post. Try again once you have actually read the topic. The Pentagon 'was' struck by a refitted A-3 Skywarrior at 9:36:27 AM that was painted up to look like an American Airlines Jetliner. That is the jetliner evidence that you saw. 



danielnimrod said:


> There was a set of landing gear that came to rest between 4th and 5th Corridors and had come all the way through from the E Ring to come to rest in the Alley between A and B Rings.



That statement is clearly false and disproved by the photographic evidence:






This is a picture taken from standing in A/E Drive looking through the C-ring hole into the D and E ring areas that are all under a single roof. 






This is another picture taken from A/E Drive facing north showing the C-ring wall on your left and the B-ring wall to your right that has NO DAMAGE. If your landing gear went through to the B and A rings, then there would be a hole in this B-ring wall. 



danielnimrod said:


> As far as the video is concerned you wouldn't be able to picture a plane on a time relapsed camera traveling at the speed of over 500 miles an hour so please be sensible.



These are state-of-the-art high-speed Pentagon Security Cameras and not your your phone cam. There is NO WAY any 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon, or we would have seen that evidence in the A/E Drive photos above. You be real! 






This is the little E-ring hole where you say a 100-ton Jetliner crashed going 500 miles per hour. And yet, the windows above the 18-feet 3-inch second-story hole are not broken from a Jetliner that is five-stories tall! You say a real 100-ton Jetliner flew over those cable spools and did not break third-story windows, when that is impossible.



danielnimrod said:


> I will not comment on my experience other than to say that we ALL knew this to be what it was and the people INSIDE when it actually happened never questioned what it was because we saw the evidence.



Bullony! Your testimony is already proven false and you have no evidence to support a single word of anything and you know it.  



danielnimrod said:


> Smelled the burning flesh and the JET fuel. So please I know I can't change anybody's minds but these are the facts. ROCKETS do NOT have LANDING GEAR!!!



The refitted A-3 Skywarrior 'did' have landing gear, but that has nothing to do with any AA-77 Jetliner. Daniel is obviously unaware of the fact that American Airlines has never issued the N644AA registry number to any 757 jetliner in history (my topic). Daniel is unaware of the fact that *AA11 and AA77 were canceled on 9/11* (link #1 from Pentagon Timeline). Daniel is unaware of the fact that the *Govt Documentation proves 9/11 was an inside job* (topic), because he was DUPED by Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld's "Black Operation" on 9/11. 



danielnimrod said:


> Also if you have questions about my credentials just put my name in a search engine and you should come up with at least 3 articles including a book that I've been in. If not then you should find at least ONE.
> Daniel Nimrod
> 9/11 Pentagon Rescuer/Survivor



We have testimony from hundreds of Pentagon witnesses that completely disagree with you, because Dan was DUPED and made up his mind to swallow the Official Cover Story LIE hook, line and sinker on day one ... 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Obamerican

Terral said:


> Hi Daniel:
> 
> 
> 
> danielnimrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys I'm not here to start any fights and will not comment about the person saying that to say it was is either stupid or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These USMB members will fight no matter if you comment or not. ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> danielnimrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS inside the Pentagon on 9/11 when it got hit. I was a rescuer and medical responder on that day. I smelled jet fuel not ROCKET fuel and there was plenty of debris from an airliner laying around and burning inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel obviously did NOT read the Opening Post. Try again once you have actually read the topic. The Pentagon 'was' struck by a refitted A-3 Skywarrior at 9:36:27 AM that was painted up to look like an American Airlines Jetliner. That is the jetliner evidence that you saw.
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is clearly false and disproved by the photographic evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture taken from standing in A/E Drive looking through the C-ring hole into the D and E ring areas that are all under a single roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another picture taken from A/E Drive facing north showing the C-ring wall on your left and the B-ring wall to your right that has NO DAMAGE. If your landing gear went through to the B and A rings, then there would be a hole in this B-ring wall.
> 
> 
> 
> These are state-of-the-art high-speed Pentagon Security Cameras and not your your phone cam. There is NO WAY any 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon, or we would have seen that evidence in the A/E Drive photos above. You be real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the little E-ring hole where you say a 100-ton Jetliner crashed going 500 miles per hour. And yet, the windows above the 18-feet 3-inch second-story hole are not broken from a Jetliner that is five-stories tall! You say a real 100-ton Jetliner flew over those cable spools and did not break third-story windows, when that is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullony! Your testimony is already proven false and you have no evidence to support a single word of anything and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> danielnimrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smelled the burning flesh and the JET fuel. So please I know I can't change anybody's minds but these are the facts. ROCKETS do NOT have LANDING GEAR!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The refitted A-3 Skywarrior 'did' have landing gear, but that has nothing to do with any AA-77 Jetliner. Daniel is obviously unaware of the fact that American Airlines has never issued the N644AA registry number to any 757 jetliner in history (my topic). Daniel is unaware of the fact that *AA11 and AA77 were canceled on 9/11* (link #1 from Pentagon Timeline). Daniel is unaware of the fact that the *Govt Documentation proves 9/11 was an inside job* (topic), because he was DUPED by Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld's "Black Operation" on 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> danielnimrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you have questions about my credentials just put my name in a search engine and you should come up with at least 3 articles including a book that I've been in. If not then you should find at least ONE.
> Daniel Nimrod
> 9/11 Pentagon Rescuer/Survivor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have testimony from hundreds of Pentagon witnesses that completely disagree with you, because Dan was DUPED and made up his mind to swallow the Official Cover Story LIE hook, line and sinker.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

After reading old threads of yours where you were convinced that you were right I will take the side of the government over you. You are wrong way too many times to have ANY credibility.


----------



## Terral

Hi Obamalover:



Obamerican said:


> After reading old threads of yours where you were convinced that you were right I will take the side of the government over you. You are wrong way too many times to have ANY credibility.



Thank you very much. That is a wonderful compliment from the likes of you. 

Keep up the good work,

Terral


----------



## DiveCon

Terral said:


> Hi Obamalover:
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading old threads of yours where you were convinced that you were right I will take the side of the government over you. You are wrong way too many times to have ANY credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. That is a wonderful compliment from the likes of you.
> 
> Keep up the good work,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...

moron, he isnt obamalover
you idiot


----------



## eots

idb said:


> I just don't know which conspiracy theory to believe anymore - there are so many, one of them must be right!
> 
> Do you guys ever get together and fight over which of your conspiracy theories is right?
> 
> I bet that's what the government would love, isn't it, to get you all together in one room so they could blow you up with nano-thermite and then bury you in a mass grave in the lawn of the J Edgar Hoover building.
> 
> Or maybe load your residue-laden bodies onto a pink Airbus with gold streamers for their next dastardly plan to fell a major U.S. landmark - preferably with maximum loss of American lives, just to show they can...
> 
> I hate them so much!!!
> I'm glad you guys have got guns and lots of tinned food and bottled water in your bunkers so you can take those corrupt politicians and generals out when the time comes!!!!



there is no theory in  the fact that the 9/11 commission and  NIST reports are cover -ups


----------



## SFC Ollie

eots said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't know which conspiracy theory to believe anymore - there are so many, one of them must be right!
> 
> Do you guys ever get together and fight over which of your conspiracy theories is right?
> 
> I bet that's what the government would love, isn't it, to get you all together in one room so they could blow you up with nano-thermite and then bury you in a mass grave in the lawn of the J Edgar Hoover building.
> 
> Or maybe load your residue-laden bodies onto a pink Airbus with gold streamers for their next dastardly plan to fell a major U.S. landmark - preferably with maximum loss of American lives, just to show they can...
> 
> I hate them so much!!!
> I'm glad you guys have got guns and lots of tinned food and bottled water in your bunkers so you can take those corrupt politicians and generals out when the time comes!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no theory in  the fact that the 9/11 commission and  NIST reports are cover -ups
Click to expand...


Sorry, but you haven't even come close to proving that.


----------



## PhysicsExist

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't know which conspiracy theory to believe anymore - there are so many, one of them must be right!
> 
> Do you guys ever get together and fight over which of your conspiracy theories is right?
> 
> I bet that's what the government would love, isn't it, to get you all together in one room so they could blow you up with nano-thermite and then bury you in a mass grave in the lawn of the J Edgar Hoover building.
> 
> Or maybe load your residue-laden bodies onto a pink Airbus with gold streamers for their next dastardly plan to fell a major U.S. landmark - preferably with maximum loss of American lives, just to show they can...
> 
> I hate them so much!!!
> I'm glad you guys have got guns and lots of tinned food and bottled water in your bunkers so you can take those corrupt politicians and generals out when the time comes!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no theory in  the fact that the 9/11 commission and  NIST reports are cover -ups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, but you haven't even come close to proving that.
Click to expand...




			
				PhysicsExist said:
			
		

> PhysicsExist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As officers in the U.S. military, *we took an oath to "support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic."* Regardless of our current status -- active duty, reserves, retired, or civilian -- that oath remains in force. *Therefore it is not just our responsibility, it is our duty* to expose the real perpetrators of 9/11 and bring them to justice, no matter how hard it is, how long it takes, how much we have to suffer, or where it leads us.
> 
> http://www.militaryofficersfor911truth.org/
> 
> Ignoring your Oath because of Cognitive Dissonance is not an excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "We join with other organizations of professionals, such as Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth, Pilots for 9/11 Truth, Firefighters for 9/11 Truth, Medical Professionals for 9/11 Truth, and Lawyers for 9/11 Truth, and millions of individual citizens in demanding a thorough, impartial, open and transparent reinvestigation of the terrorist acts of 9/11."
Click to expand...


----------



## danielnimrod

Good Lord you guys are really nuts. I can believe people follow you because you are a threat to not only yourself but to others who think "Rationally". You sir are an IDIOT. My name might be Nimrod but at least I don't spout bullshit. The hole in the wall gentleman was AFTER the landing gear was removed. A buddy of mine has that same photo but a different angle with "FIRE" shooting out of it and the landing gear is visible. I am done here. I really can't listen to this bullshit anymore. I "Know" what happened and was there. I rescued 18 dying and lost personnel from the inside of that hell hole. WHERE THE HELL WERE YOU? My teams triaged over 150 casualties. I got my medal and don't need to "PROVE" a damned thing to any of you. We aren't going to take hot soapy sweaty showers together so really I will NOT return to this forum. I have to live with the PTSD and physical wounds that I incurred that day. I did this for my fellow men and women in arms as well as the civilians that needlessly perished or were injured on that horrible day. I have been disabled since then and am 100% with the VA. Again, "WHERE WERE YOU?" Watching TV I presume. I don't give a shit who you think you've heard testimony to the fact that there were different time lines. I personally wear a watch and was TOO damned busy to look at it. There were NOT two explosions and the debris was that of an American Airlines Passenger Jet. What evidence do you think you haven't gotten? The Government does NOT owe you a damned thing. Have you served this country in ANY military position? 

The debris was taken to a location in the back of North Parking and was sifted through by professionals. I had to park near that area everyday afterward and the stench was HORRIBLE. There were seagulls eating the dead flesh that hadn't been sifted through yet. I followed a dump truck from the impact area in my golf cart Ambulance and we had to stop him because a body part was coming out of the back. I think it was a leg but have NO idea because it was severely decayed and burned. 

The same heat that was in the towers and caused them to fall was the same heat inside of the Pentagon. I'm sure that a LOT of debris was destroyed but there simply was too much to be completely destroyed. 

I'm really sick about this. I CAN'T come back to this discussion guys. I'm very Ill from this event and it's been 10 years. I've had very little sleep and the pain is sometimes unbearable. I'm sorry that you feel that our government is involved with a conspiracy to cover any involvement they might have had in any of this. 
I really do feel sorry for you. I wish your mother's would have hugged you more and given you positive feedback. Instead you're filled with hate and for WHAT? If it's anybody that should be filled with hate it is me because I was THERE. You were NOT. I have no intention of belittling you and putting you down. You do that nicely on your own.
I AM NOT BITTER
JUST WOUNDED FOREVER
Doc Nimrod is OUT


----------



## danielnimrod

Oh yeah the outside window on E-Ring are "BULLET PROOF" and would resist impact. They are reinforced also. The reason why people were jumping from the windows into the Center Courtyard was simple. Bomb/Blast doors immediately closed and locked so as not to allow damage to separate Corridors and Rings. They simply had to jump from the destruction. 

Hundreds of Pentagon witnesses??? Do you have a couple of names or are you just spouting bullshit again?
I for one did not hear the initial collision. The Di-Lorenzo TriCare Health Clinic or DTHC is located in 8th Corridor on the North side of the Pentagon in the E-Ring. In other words, the complete opposite side. That is where I worked and that is where our medical teams deployed from. We HAD to respond because it was our DUTY to do so. 
We did not hear the initial collision and any other collision that you are speaking of. The first one would have been obvious why we didn't hear it. It was due to the Pentagon being so large and our clinic being underground. The Pentagon has 17.5 miles of hallway and has it's own Zip Code. It is the largest office building in the world. If you were to take the telephone wires and wrap the world with them you could do so 7 times.  
The second collision that you speak of DIDN'T happen. I would have heard it because I was IN that particular part of the Pentagon by that time. Again I don't know why I came back to tell you guys any of this. I just can't believe that there are actually people like you that exist.
Thank you for your time. I know that you'll try to make your self look good with baseless bullshit. I will NOT respond again. I so wish that you didn't have so much hate. You need Jesus.


----------



## DiveCon

danielnimrod said:


> Oh yeah the outside window on E-Ring are "BULLET PROOF" and would resist impact. They are reinforced also. The reason why people were jumping from the windows into the Center Courtyard was simple. Bomb/Blast doors immediately closed and locked so as not to allow damage to separate Corridors and Rings. They simply had to jump from the destruction.
> 
> Hundreds of Pentagon witnesses??? Do you have a couple of names or are you just spouting bullshit again?
> I for one did not hear the initial collision. The Di-Lorenzo TriCare Health Clinic or DTHC is located in 8th Corridor on the North side of the Pentagon in the E-Ring. In other words, the complete opposite side. That is where I worked and that is where our medical teams deployed from. We HAD to respond because it was our DUTY to do so.
> We did not hear the initial collision and any other collision that you are speaking of. The first one would have been obvious why we didn't hear it. It was due to the Pentagon being so large and our clinic being underground. The Pentagon has 17.5 miles of hallway and has it's own Zip Code. It is the largest office building in the world. If you were to take the telephone wires and wrap the world with them you could do so 7 times.
> The second collision that you speak of DIDN'T happen. I would have heard it because I was IN that particular part of the Pentagon by that time. Again I don't know why I came back to tell you guys any of this. I just can't believe that there are actually people like you that exist.
> Thank you for your time. I know that you'll try to make your self look good with baseless bullshit. I will NOT respond again. I so wish that you didn't have so much hate. You need Jesus.


dont let the troofer morons stop you from speaking


----------



## Toro

danielnimrod said:


> Good Lord you guys are really nuts. I can believe people follow you because you are a threat to not only yourself but to others who think "Rationally". You sir are an IDIOT. My name might be Nimrod but at least I don't spout bullshit. The hole in the wall gentleman was AFTER the landing gear was removed. A buddy of mine has that same photo but a different angle with "FIRE" shooting out of it and the landing gear is visible. I am done here. I really can't listen to this bullshit anymore. I "Know" what happened and was there. I rescued 18 dying and lost personnel from the inside of that hell hole. WHERE THE HELL WERE YOU? My teams triaged over 150 casualties. I got my medal and don't need to "PROVE" a damned thing to any of you. We aren't going to take hot soapy sweaty showers together so really I will NOT return to this forum. I have to live with the PTSD and physical wounds that I incurred that day. I did this for my fellow men and women in arms as well as the civilians that needlessly perished or were injured on that horrible day. I have been disabled since then and am 100% with the VA. Again, "WHERE WERE YOU?" Watching TV I presume. I don't give a shit who you think you've heard testimony to the fact that there were different time lines. I personally wear a watch and was TOO damned busy to look at it. There were NOT two explosions and the debris was that of an American Airlines Passenger Jet. What evidence do you think you haven't gotten? The Government does NOT owe you a damned thing. Have you served this country in ANY military position?
> 
> The debris was taken to a location in the back of North Parking and was sifted through by professionals. I had to park near that area everyday afterward and the stench was HORRIBLE. There were seagulls eating the dead flesh that hadn't been sifted through yet. I followed a dump truck from the impact area in my golf cart Ambulance and we had to stop him because a body part was coming out of the back. I think it was a leg but have NO idea because it was severely decayed and burned.
> 
> The same heat that was in the towers and caused them to fall was the same heat inside of the Pentagon. I'm sure that a LOT of debris was destroyed but there simply was too much to be completely destroyed.
> 
> I'm really sick about this. I CAN'T come back to this discussion guys. I'm very Ill from this event and it's been 10 years. I've had very little sleep and the pain is sometimes unbearable. I'm sorry that you feel that our government is involved with a conspiracy to cover any involvement they might have had in any of this.
> I really do feel sorry for you. I wish your mother's would have hugged you more and given you positive feedback. Instead you're filled with hate and for WHAT? If it's anybody that should be filled with hate it is me because I was THERE. You were NOT. I have no intention of belittling you and putting you down. You do that nicely on your own.
> I AM NOT BITTER
> JUST WOUNDED FOREVER
> Doc Nimrod is OUT



Man, stick around!  We need you here!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi Obamalover:
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading old threads of yours where you were convinced that you were right I will take the side of the government over you. You are wrong way too many times to have ANY credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. That is a wonderful compliment from the likes of you.
> 
> Keep up the good work,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


candytroll here ALWAYS takes the side of the governments no matter HOW incredibly adsurd and ludicrous it is and no matter how many credible independent experts pick it apart.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't know which conspiracy theory to believe anymore - there are so many, one of them must be right!
> 
> Do you guys ever get together and fight over which of your conspiracy theories is right?
> 
> I bet that's what the government would love, isn't it, to get you all together in one room so they could blow you up with nano-thermite and then bury you in a mass grave in the lawn of the J Edgar Hoover building.
> 
> Or maybe load your residue-laden bodies onto a pink Airbus with gold streamers for their next dastardly plan to fell a major U.S. landmark - preferably with maximum loss of American lives, just to show they can...
> 
> I hate them so much!!!
> I'm glad you guys have got guns and lots of tinned food and bottled water in your bunkers so you can take those corrupt politicians and generals out when the time comes!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is no theory in  the fact that the 9/11 commission and  NIST reports are cover -ups
Click to expand...


thats the understatement of the century and the agents here can only fling shit in defeat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi Daniel:
> 
> 
> 
> danielnimrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys I'm not here to start any fights and will not comment about the person saying that to say it was is either stupid or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These USMB members will fight no matter if you comment or not. ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> danielnimrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS inside the Pentagon on 9/11 when it got hit. I was a rescuer and medical responder on that day. I smelled jet fuel not ROCKET fuel and there was plenty of debris from an airliner laying around and burning inside.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Daniel obviously did NOT read the Opening Post. Try again once you have actually read the topic. The Pentagon 'was' struck by a refitted A-3 Skywarrior at 9:36:27 AM that was painted up to look like an American Airlines Jetliner. That is the jetliner evidence that you saw.
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is clearly false and disproved by the photographic evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture taken from standing in A/E Drive looking through the C-ring hole into the D and E ring areas that are all under a single roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another picture taken from A/E Drive facing north showing the C-ring wall on your left and the B-ring wall to your right that has NO DAMAGE. If your landing gear went through to the B and A rings, then there would be a hole in this B-ring wall.
> 
> 
> 
> These are state-of-the-art high-speed Pentagon Security Cameras and not your your phone cam. There is NO WAY any 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon, or we would have seen that evidence in the A/E Drive photos above. You be real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the little E-ring hole where you say a 100-ton Jetliner crashed going 500 miles per hour. And yet, the windows above the 18-feet 3-inch second-story hole are not broken from a Jetliner that is five-stories tall! You say a real 100-ton Jetliner flew over those cable spools and did not break third-story windows, when that is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullony! Your testimony is already proven false and you have no evidence to support a single word of anything and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> danielnimrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smelled the burning flesh and the JET fuel. So please I know I can't change anybody's minds but these are the facts. ROCKETS do NOT have LANDING GEAR!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The refitted A-3 Skywarrior 'did' have landing gear, but that has nothing to do with any AA-77 Jetliner. Daniel is obviously unaware of the fact that American Airlines has never issued the N644AA registry number to any 757 jetliner in history (my topic). Daniel is unaware of the fact that *AA11 and AA77 were canceled on 9/11* (link #1 from Pentagon Timeline). Daniel is unaware of the fact that the *Govt Documentation proves 9/11 was an inside job* (topic), because he was DUPED by Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld's "Black Operation" on 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> danielnimrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you have questions about my credentials just put my name in a search engine and you should come up with at least 3 articles including a book that I've been in. If not then you should find at least ONE.
> Daniel Nimrod
> 9/11 Pentagon Rescuer/Survivor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have testimony from hundreds of Pentagon witnesses that completely disagree with you, because Dan was DUPED and made up his mind to swallow the Official Cover Story LIE hook, line and sinker on day one ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Yes Daniel is another loyal dupe of both the Bush and Obama administrations that has been brainwashed by the propaganda of the media and government and the agents that have penetrated this site because like Terral said,we have hundreds of pentagon testimonys that completey disagree with him but we have loyal OCTA'S here who have bought into the 9/11 coverup commission hook,line, and sinker.

They know nothing about science because they dont even question how its possible that an airliner made of aluminum can go through a wall much smaller than the hole we see in the wall and yet two STEEL engines somehow cant.

the OCTA'S cant give an answer to where is the luggage on the airliner either.they also cant get around that the pentagon is the most sophisticated air defense system in the world and they have protocols to follow to shoot down an aircraft if it does not reply which did not happen. and that cameras were illegally confiscated by the FBI at a nearby gas station and a hotel across the street or that with hundreds of cameras in the pentagon all they can produce is 5 flimsy pics of the ALLEGED airliner crashing into the wall of the pentagon which is HARDLY evidence of an airliner. they know good and well that we should have seen an airliner coming into the pentagon with all their cameras they have there yet they cant produce that.lol.

Daniel here has been taken in by agents such as candycorn and rat in the hat who could only fling shit in defeat like his handlers pay them to when called out on that over on that thread he made addressed to me. these OCTA'S here are also so much in denial that they ignore a newsman who waas on the lawn there saying there is NO EVIDENCE of an airliner crashing. they can only sling shit in defeat.They will post something back to try and get around it of some other newsman saying there was eveidence of it like Toto has in the past but Toto is so stupid he doesnt know that THAT newsman is a CIA plant in the media ,they got them everywhere.congress discovered that in the 70's when they came across documents from a freedom of information act. loyal Octa's like Toto and Daniel though dont want to know about that though and want to keep their head buried in the sand like the loyal OCTA's they are.

But more than anything,the agents here and the OCTA'S like Daniel cant get around the FACT that it would be impossible for an airliner to do all those manueverabilitys the 9/11 commission said they did with an airliner when experts pilots themselves have said THEY could never do that. also the OCTA'S like Daniel here cant get around that pic you show Terral of the front lawn of the pentagon.If an airliner HAD crashed there,the ground would not be all green like that pic shows,it would be burned and chared to pieces and black everywhere you loyal Bush dupe fools. obviously you OCTA"s have NEVER seen an airliner crash before.you want to keep your head buried in the sand and ignore what expert pilots say and rather listen to what the corporate controlled media and corrupt government agencys tell you? go ahead.make yourselves look like morons and stupid idiot fools. i love it,their logic is priceless on WHO they choose to listen to.I cant get over it.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Obamalover:
> 
> 
> 
> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> 
> After reading old threads of yours where you were convinced that you were right I will take the side of the government over you. You are wrong way too many times to have ANY credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. That is a wonderful compliment from the likes of you.
> 
> Keep up the good work,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> candytroll here ALWAYS takes the side of the governments no matter HOW incredibly adsurd and ludicrous it is and no matter how many credible independent experts pick it apart.
Click to expand...


There hasn't been one credible expert say anything counter to the 9/11 Commission Report; ever.  Period.

Why don't you answer Rat's questions?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

No surprise. Here is agent candycorn back in an instant to fling shit in defeat just like his handlers pay him to do.btw agent corn,sword of persus is as big a moron as you are and I am glad i no longer see him anymore,the way he made himself look like a fool playing your game taking your bait replying to you giving you the attention you so desperatly seek like the troll you are after i tried to warn him he was just giving you the attention you seek replying to you.He was too much of an idiot to realise thats what you agents want,to take your bait so you can waste their time even though you  only post bullshit and lies constantly over and over all the time mixed in with a few truths.

good riddance of sword for me.i really hope i dont run into him again and glad he doesnt post here. oh and btw,just so you know at one time,he was smart.He used to be smart when he had you on ignore and just replied back with the farting thing everytime you posted,oh and yeah,it was HIM that started it all.I cant take the credit for that as much as I would like  to.I thought it was so funny and hysterical though,that i kept doing what HE started.Too bad he had to go be and idiot later on though and start playing your game though and take you off ignore and give you the attention you seek agent.i lost my respect for him after that for being that stupid.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Daniel:
> 
> 
> 
> danielnimrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay guys I'm not here to start any fights and will not comment about the person saying that to say it was is either stupid or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These USMB members will fight no matter if you comment or not. ;0)
> 
> 
> 
> Daniel obviously did NOT read the Opening Post. Try again once you have actually read the topic. The Pentagon 'was' struck by a refitted A-3 Skywarrior at 9:36:27 AM that was painted up to look like an American Airlines Jetliner. That is the jetliner evidence that you saw.
> 
> 
> 
> That statement is clearly false and disproved by the photographic evidence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a picture taken from standing in A/E Drive looking through the C-ring hole into the D and E ring areas that are all under a single roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another picture taken from A/E Drive facing north showing the C-ring wall on your left and the B-ring wall to your right that has NO DAMAGE. If your landing gear went through to the B and A rings, then there would be a hole in this B-ring wall.
> 
> 
> 
> These are state-of-the-art high-speed Pentagon Security Cameras and not your your phone cam. There is NO WAY any 100-ton Jetliner crashed into the Pentagon, or we would have seen that evidence in the A/E Drive photos above. You be real!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the little E-ring hole where you say a 100-ton Jetliner crashed going 500 miles per hour. And yet, the windows above the 18-feet 3-inch second-story hole are not broken from a Jetliner that is five-stories tall! You say a real 100-ton Jetliner flew over those cable spools and did not break third-story windows, when that is impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullony! Your testimony is already proven false and you have no evidence to support a single word of anything and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> The refitted A-3 Skywarrior 'did' have landing gear, but that has nothing to do with any AA-77 Jetliner. Daniel is obviously unaware of the fact that American Airlines has never issued the N644AA registry number to any 757 jetliner in history (my topic). Daniel is unaware of the fact that *AA11 and AA77 were canceled on 9/11* (link #1 from Pentagon Timeline). Daniel is unaware of the fact that the *Govt Documentation proves 9/11 was an inside job* (topic), because he was DUPED by Dick Cheney and Donald Rumsfeld's "Black Operation" on 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> danielnimrod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you have questions about my credentials just put my name in a search engine and you should come up with at least 3 articles including a book that I've been in. If not then you should find at least ONE.
> Daniel Nimrod
> 9/11 Pentagon Rescuer/Survivor
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have testimony from hundreds of Pentagon witnesses that completely disagree with you, because Dan was DUPED and made up his mind to swallow the Official Cover Story LIE hook, line and sinker on day one ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Daniel is another loyal dupe of both the Bush and Obama administrations that has been brainwashed by the propaganda of the media and government and the agents that have penetrated this site because like Terral said,we have hundreds of pentagon testimonys that completey disagree with him but we have loyal OCTA'S here who have bought into the 9/11 coverup commission hook,line, and sinker.
> 
> They know nothing about science because they dont even question how its possible that an airliner made of aluminum can go through a wall much smaller than the hole we see in the wall and yet two STEEL engines somehow cant.
> 
> the OCTA'S cant give an answer to where is the luggage on the airliner either.they also cant get around that the pentagon is the most sophisticated air defense system in the world and they have protocols to follow to shoot down an aircraft if it does not reply which did not happen. and that cameras were illegally confiscated by the FBI at a nearby gas station and a hotel across the street or that with hundreds of cameras in the pentagon all they can produce is 5 flimsy pics of the ALLEGED airliner crashing into the wall of the pentagon which is HARDLY evidence of an airliner. they know good and well that we should have seen an airliner coming into the pentagon with all their cameras they have there yet they cant produce that.lol.
> 
> Daniel here has been taken in by agents such as candycorn and *rat in the hat who could only fling shit in defeat like his handlers pay them to* when called out on that over on that thread he made addressed to me. these OCTA'S here are also so much in denial that they ignore a newsman who waas on the lawn there saying there is NO EVIDENCE of an airliner crashing. they can only sling shit in defeat.They will post something back to try and get around it of some other newsman saying there was eveidence of it like Toto has in the past but Toto is so stupid he doesnt know that THAT newsman is a CIA plant in the media ,they got them everywhere.congress discovered that in the 70's when they came across documents from a freedom of information act. loyal Octa's like Toto and Daniel though dont want to know about that though and want to keep their head buried in the sand like the loyal OCTA's they are.
> 
> But more than anything,the agents here and the OCTA'S like Daniel cant get around the FACT that it would be impossible for an airliner to do all those manueverabilitys the 9/11 commission said they did with an airliner when experts pilots themselves have said THEY could never do that. also the OCTA'S like Daniel here cant get around that pic you show Terral of the front lawn of the pentagon.If an airliner HAD crashed there,the ground would not be all green like that pic shows,it would be burned and chared to pieces and black everywhere you loyal Bush dupe fools. obviously you OCTA"s have NEVER seen an airliner crash before.you want to keep your head buried in the sand and ignore what expert pilots say and rather listen to what the corporate controlled media and corrupt government agencys tell you? go ahead.make yourselves look like morons and stupid idiot fools. i love it,their logic is priceless on WHO they choose to listen to.I cant get over it.
Click to expand...


You keep making this claim, and for a year now I have been asking who is supposed to be paying me.

I could use some extra cash right now, so please tell me what agency or officials I should be talking to about receiving my money.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you just never get enough of your ass beatings do you Rat? btw,do you plan on making yourself look like the dumbfuck trolls candyfag and divecunt are that seek attention replying to me when I have them on ignore and they talk to themselves ? lol.oh yes, in case you did not get any of that over on that thread I DO have you on ignore now.Like i said,i dont debate with troll agents that lie and make up things just to suit their own needs like I exposed you for the liar you are.Eots im sure will  play your game though,he still takes the bait of those idiot attention seekers i just mentioned, so i know he will with you as well.have fun trolling just dont expect me to waste my valuable time on you anymore.
you disinfo agents prove you have no interest in the truth,you dodge these facts that the commission members themselves have said they were not told the truth,hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-bombshell-9-11-commissioners-confession.html

you three and the other agents always evade it by posting irrelevent crap aftter this is shown to you exposing yourselfs as the agents you are. you DID give me entertainment fo a while while it lasted,too bad you had to stoop to being an outright liar.I dont talk to liars.matter of fact i am pissed at my friend right now and not talking to him at the moment cause i caught him red handed lying.at least HE confessed he lied.you agents never do.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> you just never get enough of your ass beatings do you Rat? btw,do you plan on making yourself look like the dumbfuck trolls candyfag and divecunt are that seek attention replying to me when I have them on ignore and they talk to themselves ? lol.oh yes, in case you did not get any of that over on that thread* I DO have you on ignore now.*Like i said,i dont debate with troll agents that lie and make up things just to suit their own needs like I exposed you for the liar you are.Eots im sure will  play your game though,he still takes the bait of those idiot attention seekers i just mentioned, so i know he will with you as well.have fun trolling just dont expect me to waste my valuable time on you anymore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you agents are so predictable Rat.your lives are so pathetic you quote someone that has you on ignore.I love it.so predictable.oh and know i am not reading what you say i just know how you agents operate.lol.its so obvious you replied and addressed me,you posted right after my post,easy to figure out.your life is as pathetic as those two agents are.lol.

well divecunt isnt one,he doesnt fit the pattern,he doesnt even TRY to debate,he just debates like-that has been disproven you idiot,blah blah,blah,HE is a just a kid troll with no life thats why i put that idiot kid on ignore after just a wekk YEARS ago.

I caught you lying,you know it,i know it,you can only fling shit in defeat cause you know you can counter it.have fun troll.I REALLY need to stop taking your bait wasting my time with you,thats what you want as we both know.Like i said,have fun with Eots agent,i know HE will take your bait.bye.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> you agents are so predictable Rat.your lives are so pathetic *you quote someone that has you on ignore*.I love it.so predictable.oh and know i am not reading what you say i just know how you agents operate.lol.its so obvious you replied and addressed me,you posted right after my post,easy to figure out.your life is as pathetic as those two agents are.lol.
> 
> well divecunt isnt one,he doesnt fit the pattern,he doesnt even TRY to debate,he just debates like-that has been disproven you idiot,blah blah,blah,HE is a just a kid troll with no life thats why i put that idiot kid on ignore after just a wekk YEARS ago.
> 
> I caught you lying,you know it,i know it,you can only fling shit in defeat cause you know you can counter it.have fun troll.I REALLY need to stop taking your bait wasting my time with you,thats what you want as we both know.Like i said,have fun with Eots agent,i know HE will take your bait.bye.



How could you know I quoted you if you have me on ignore, *LIAR*

No wonder you get mangled on every board you go to. Everywhere you go, you lie.

Now stop farting in this forum, loser.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> you agents are so predictable Rat.your lives are so pathetic you quote someone that has you on ignore.I love it.so predictable.oh and know i am not reading what you say i just know how you agents operate.lol.its so obvious you replied and addressed me,you posted right after my post,easy to figure out.your life is as pathetic as those two agents are.lol.
> 
> well divecunt isnt one,he doesnt fit the pattern,he doesnt even TRY to debate,he just debates like-that has been disproven you idiot,blah blah,blah,HE is a just a kid troll with no life thats why i put that idiot kid on ignore after just a wekk YEARS ago.
> 
> I caught you lying,you know it,i know it,you can only fling shit in defeat cause you know you can counter it.have fun troll.I REALLY need to stop taking your bait wasting my time with you,thats what you want as we both know.Like i said,have fun with Eots agent,i know HE will take your bait.bye.





Gee, that was predictable.


----------



## candycorn

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you agents are so predictable Rat.your lives are so pathetic *you quote someone that has you on ignore*.I love it.so predictable.oh and know i am not reading what you say i just know how you agents operate.lol.its so obvious you replied and addressed me,you posted right after my post,easy to figure out.your life is as pathetic as those two agents are.lol.
> 
> well divecunt isnt one,he doesnt fit the pattern,he doesnt even TRY to debate,he just debates like-that has been disproven you idiot,blah blah,blah,HE is a just a kid troll with no life thats why i put that idiot kid on ignore after just a wekk YEARS ago.
> 
> I caught you lying,you know it,i know it,you can only fling shit in defeat cause you know you can counter it.have fun troll.I REALLY need to stop taking your bait wasting my time with you,thats what you want as we both know.Like i said,have fun with Eots agent,i know HE will take your bait.bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you know I quoted you if you have me on ignore, *LIAR*
> 
> No wonder you get mangled on every board you go to. Everywhere you go, you lie.
> 
> Now stop farting in this forum, loser.
Click to expand...


So if he's telling the truth, everybody except EOTS is on ignore.  LOL  The truth isn't his friend.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

candycorn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you agents are so predictable Rat.your lives are so pathetic *you quote someone that has you on ignore*.I love it.so predictable.oh and know i am not reading what you say i just know how you agents operate.lol.its so obvious you replied and addressed me,you posted right after my post,easy to figure out.your life is as pathetic as those two agents are.lol.
> 
> well divecunt isnt one,he doesnt fit the pattern,he doesnt even TRY to debate,he just debates like-that has been disproven you idiot,blah blah,blah,HE is a just a kid troll with no life thats why i put that idiot kid on ignore after just a wekk YEARS ago.
> 
> I caught you lying,you know it,i know it,you can only fling shit in defeat cause you know you can counter it.have fun troll.I REALLY need to stop taking your bait wasting my time with you,thats what you want as we both know.Like i said,have fun with Eots agent,i know HE will take your bait.bye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could you know I quoted you if you have me on ignore, *LIAR*
> 
> No wonder you get mangled on every board you go to. Everywhere you go, you lie.
> 
> Now stop farting in this forum, loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if he's telling the truth, everybody except EOTS is on ignore.  LOL  The truth isn't his friend.
Click to expand...


He and the truth parted ways a LONG time ago.


----------



## Hillbilly Girl

Rat in the Hat said:


> He and the truth parted ways a LONG time ago.



I bet if you wore a pair of *Toe Socks* into town you could find *Cheese Crackers* in a *BucketOmud*...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey look. Christophera's date has shown up.

She likes him because he has more negative rep points than she does.


----------



## candycorn

Hillbilly Girl said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> He and the truth parted ways a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you wore a pair of *Toe Socks* into town you could find *Cheese Crackers* in a *BucketOmud*...
Click to expand...


Nothing to learn from you.  Ignore.  Plink!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hillbilly Girl said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> He and the truth parted ways a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you wore a pair of *Toe Socks* into town you could find *Cheese Crackers* in a *BucketOmud*...
Click to expand...


yeah agent rat in the hat,the truthers know you parted ways from the truth from the very beginning when they started paying you money to come here and post lies and who knows where else you went to before you came here,no need to brag about how you two agents parted ways from the truth.all the truthers here know that.

once AGAIN you show you have no crediblity whatsoever adrressing candycorn.He was such a joke at this other site before this one before it got closed down because he got caught lying like you do,dodging facts and evidence,evading facts and trying to derail topics evading points so often, so many truthers laughed at that pathetic attention seeking troll that as i told you before,one poster dedicated a thread there to him called IS CANDYCORN ON YOUR IGNORE LIST? where DOZENS of people scame on and said yes because of how pathetic he is.Obviously thats what attracts you to him,you agents got to stick together.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> Hillbilly Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> He and the truth parted ways a LONG time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet if you wore a pair of *Toe Socks* into town you could find *Cheese Crackers* in a *BucketOmud*...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah agent rat in the hat,the truthers know you parted ways from the truth from the very beginning when they started paying you money to come here and post lies and who knows where else you went to before you came here,no need to brag about how you two agents parted ways from the truth.all the truthers here know that.
Click to expand...

Not that you pay attention to facts or common sense but gee, if someone WERE actually paying me to come here and post; wouldn't I post more than 2 or 3 posts per day dumbfuck?  Oh let me guess, I'm on salary where I get paid if I don't post at all?  As with all twoofers, your perception of reality just doesn't line up with common sense, known facts, or basic education.




9/11 inside job said:


> once AGAIN you show you have no crediblity whatsoever adrressing candycorn.He was such a joke at this other site before this one before it got closed down because he got caught lying like you do,dodging facts and evidence,evading facts and trying to derail topics evading points so often, so many truthers laughed at that pathetic attention seeking troll.



Usually they laughed because they were all baked on the cannabis they all admitted to smoking.  You never did which is both good and bad.  Good because you're not helping fund warlods in SA.  Bad because it would explain some of your lame comments.  Like how you say a movie talught you how the world really works and how you never have posted a single fact in your entire posting history.  I know the library shoos you off after about an hour on the 'net so other indigent people can see if their welfare payment hit their bank but one would think you could at least martial some sort of offense at some point.  

Truth be told; the site folded because advertisers would no longer pay for advertising on the site?  Why because they knew they were only reaching morons like you who posted "Who Farted".  It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that you're broke; mentally, financially, and morally.  So why would advertisers continue to pay to reach people like you?  Fact is they won't.  Fact is they stopped.  Fact is you have one less place to post "who farted".  

Those are the facts and they are not in dispute.  USMB, if they were smart, would look at the bodies of work and see whom is making logical arguments and whom is just here to take pot shots.  If they do that, soyanara beeotch!




9/11 inside job said:


> that as i told you before,one poster dedicated a thread there to him called IS CANDYCORN ON YOUR IGNORE LIST? where DOZENS of people scame on and said yes because of how pathetic he is.Obviously thats what attracts you to him,you agents got to stick together.



And I'm still here and he isn't...or he is too scared to let us know where he is.  I owned Sword in every debate; ever.  I owned you in every debate; ever.  I owned Huggy (you don't see him here much any more do you dumbfuck?) in every debate; ever.  EOTS won't engage with me.  I won't give Terral or Chris a sniff because theres no point in it.  

As I have said from day one; at some point you have to lay your cards on the table and state what YOU think.  Take 7forever for an example.  You claim to have read 100 books and even interviewed people who were in Dealey Plaza (sp?) on the day JFK were killed.  At no point did you sponsor the driver killing Kennedy.  Never. UNTIL this dude shows up and begins posting abject garbage.  And low and behold, you applaud the bullshit.  

You're like the odor off of cow dung; you go whichever way the wind blows.  

Now Rat asked you 10 questions.  You didn't answer any of them with any annotations backing up what you said.  For example, the Pentagon doesn't have the greatest air defenses in the world yet you stated it does.  For example, you stated that there were "hundreds" if I recall of videos of AA77 hitting the Pentagon.  No proof at all exists to back you up on that.  Your CIT loons--the same guys that Richard Gage disowns; produce this heavily edited piece of footage where there are clear breaks in the filming and you honor it as if it were a real documentary.  It is just one silly statement after another from you.

You say you have me on ignore yet you mention me in every single post.  I would be worried about your obsession cletus but you have proven time and again you're all talk and harmless.


----------



## idb

9/11 inside job said:


> you just never get enough of your ass beatings do you Rat? btw,do you plan on making yourself look like the dumbfuck trolls candyfag and divecunt are that seek attention replying to me when I have them on ignore and they talk to themselves ? lol.oh yes, in case you did not get any of that over on that thread I DO have you on ignore now.Like i said,i dont debate with troll agents that lie and make up things just to suit their own needs like I exposed you for the liar you are.Eots im sure will  play your game though,he still takes the bait of those idiot attention seekers i just mentioned, so i know he will with you as well.have fun trolling just dont expect me to waste my valuable time on you anymore.
> you disinfo agents prove you have no interest in the truth,you dodge these facts that the commission members themselves have said they were not told the truth,hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-bombshell-9-11-commissioners-confession.html
> 
> you three and the other agents always evade it by posting irrelevent crap aftter this is shown to you exposing yourselfs as the agents you are. you DID give me entertainment fo a while while it lasted,too bad you had to stoop to being an outright liar.I dont talk to liars.matter of fact i am pissed at my friend right now and not talking to him at the moment cause i caught him red handed lying.at least HE confessed he lied.you agents never do.



I looked at your link.
I can't see anywhere that it says there was a coverup...but you're clearly a nutcase so I won't bother saying any more.


----------



## DiveCon

idb said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just never get enough of your ass beatings do you Rat? btw,do you plan on making yourself look like the dumbfuck trolls candyfag and divecunt are that seek attention replying to me when I have them on ignore and they talk to themselves ? lol.oh yes, in case you did not get any of that over on that thread I DO have you on ignore now.Like i said,i dont debate with troll agents that lie and make up things just to suit their own needs like I exposed you for the liar you are.Eots im sure will  play your game though,he still takes the bait of those idiot attention seekers i just mentioned, so i know he will with you as well.have fun trolling just dont expect me to waste my valuable time on you anymore.
> you disinfo agents prove you have no interest in the truth,you dodge these facts that the commission members themselves have said they were not told the truth,hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-bombshell-9-11-commissioners-confession.html
> 
> you three and the other agents always evade it by posting irrelevent crap aftter this is shown to you exposing yourselfs as the agents you are. you DID give me entertainment fo a while while it lasted,too bad you had to stoop to being an outright liar.I dont talk to liars.matter of fact i am pissed at my friend right now and not talking to him at the moment cause i caught him red handed lying.at least HE confessed he lied.you agents never do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at your link.
> I can't see anywhere that it says there was a coverup...but you're clearly a nutcase so I won't bother saying any more.
Click to expand...

this is why it is a waste of your time to watch his links
he hasnt posted a single facts and these videos are done by nutzos with scary music and totally devoid of facts or reason


----------



## SFC Ollie

This is the second thread where 911 nut job claims there is some super air defense network at the pentagon. I really want to know more about this system. Any bets he can't tell us, or I should say show us, what this system is?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

idb said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just never get enough of your ass beatings do you Rat? btw,do you plan on making yourself look like the dumbfuck trolls candyfag and divecunt are that seek attention replying to me when I have them on ignore and they talk to themselves ? lol.oh yes, in case you did not get any of that over on that thread I DO have you on ignore now.Like i said,i dont debate with troll agents that lie and make up things just to suit their own needs like I exposed you for the liar you are.Eots im sure will  play your game though,he still takes the bait of those idiot attention seekers i just mentioned, so i know he will with you as well.have fun trolling just dont expect me to waste my valuable time on you anymore.
> you disinfo agents prove you have no interest in the truth,you dodge these facts that the commission members themselves have said they were not told the truth,hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-bombshell-9-11-commissioners-confession.html
> 
> you three and the other agents always evade it by posting irrelevent crap aftter this is shown to you exposing yourselfs as the agents you are. you DID give me entertainment fo a while while it lasted,too bad you had to stoop to being an outright liar.I dont talk to liars.matter of fact i am pissed at my friend right now and not talking to him at the moment cause i caught him red handed lying.at least HE confessed he lied.you agents never do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at your link.
> I can't see anywhere that it says there was a coverup...but you're clearly a nutcase so I won't bother saying any more.
Click to expand...


thats because your afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see and these agents here LOVE you for that. what part there of that commission member saying -I think the commission was set up to fail do you not comprehend? how is it so damned hard for you to believe they never had any serious interest in pursuing this when they make that perfectly obvious as he proved allloting a measly 12 million for the investigation,the worst crime in history,yet were willing to spend 100 million on Clintons blowjob?

according to YOUR logic then,since over a thousand architects and engineers agree with me,not to mention some demolition experts,first responders,firemen experienced in explosives whom THEMSELVES called the the 9/11 commission investigation a half baked farce,scientists,pentagon employees,expert pilots,former top ranked government officials,,The fact that all airspace pentagon procedures were violated that day and nobody lost their jobS for their ALLEGED incompetence,a former senator himself objecting to that,the crime scenes were destroyed,your  going to be these idiots and listen to the ramblings of these morons that come on here and defend the official version,and trust the mainstream media which is a tool for the government and our corrupt government instituitons INSTEAD of listening to all those credible sources of people i listed and call THOSE people nutcases? thats what your doing if your calling ME  a nutcase because i at least go by credible sources and dont rely on what the gobvernment tells me as the gospel truth..great logic there. continue to keep your head buried in the sand,these morons here that came on attacked me just now love you for being afraid.you OCTA'S "official conspiracy theory apologists" worship the government instituions to know end to tell you the truth.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just never get enough of your ass beatings do you Rat? btw,do you plan on making yourself look like the dumbfuck trolls candyfag and divecunt are that seek attention replying to me when I have them on ignore and they talk to themselves ? lol.oh yes, in case you did not get any of that over on that thread I DO have you on ignore now.Like i said,i dont debate with troll agents that lie and make up things just to suit their own needs like I exposed you for the liar you are.Eots im sure will  play your game though,he still takes the bait of those idiot attention seekers i just mentioned, so i know he will with you as well.have fun trolling just dont expect me to waste my valuable time on you anymore.
> you disinfo agents prove you have no interest in the truth,you dodge these facts that the commission members themselves have said they were not told the truth,hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-bombshell-9-11-commissioners-confession.html
> 
> you three and the other agents always evade it by posting irrelevent crap aftter this is shown to you exposing yourselfs as the agents you are. you DID give me entertainment fo a while while it lasted,too bad you had to stoop to being an outright liar.I dont talk to liars.matter of fact i am pissed at my friend right now and not talking to him at the moment cause i caught him red handed lying.at least HE confessed he lied.you agents never do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at your link.
> I can't see anywhere that it says there was a coverup...but you're clearly a nutcase so I won't bother saying any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats because your afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see and these agents here LOVE you for that. what part there of that commission member saying -I think the commission was set up to fail do you not comprehend? how is it so damned hard for you to believe they never had any serious interest in pursuing this when they make that perfectly obvious as he proved allloting a measly 12 million for the investigation,the worst criem in history,yet were willing to spend 100 million on Clintons blowjob?
Click to expand...

yeah, cause the only thing investigated on Clinton was his sexual relations


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Divecunt for instance is one of those morons i was talking about.this kid troll has the second most posts here at this site.at least the one with the first most here at this site Annie isnt a troll like this kid is.She doesnt act like a five year old kid in all her posts.yet these idiots address this troll constantly instead of being embarrassed of him coming here to this section like they should be.nice.I cant tell you how many other  people here  have said the same thing about this troll here besides me.Notice how he replied IMMEDIATELY after my post? thats cause all he does is troll here night and day and these dumbfucks that defended the official version these last two pages,arent even embarrassed over him being on thier side. I know i would if I was defending the official version like they do. same with candyass for the reasons i mentioned earlier.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> Divecunt for instance is one of those morons i was talking about.this kid troll has the second most posts here at this site.at least the one with the first most here at this site Annie isnt a troll like this kid is.She doesnt act like a five year old kid in all her posts.yet these idiots address this troll constantly instead of being embarrassed of him coming here to this section like they should be.nice.I cant tell you how many other  people here  have said the same thing about this troll here besides me.Notice how he replied IMMEDIATELY after my post? thats cause all he does is troll here night and day and these dumbfucks that defended the official version these last two pages,arent even embarrassed over him being on thier side. I know i would if I was defending the official version like they do. same with candyass for the reasons i mentioned earlier.


you just dont like it that i call you a fucking moron
but that is exactly what you are


----------



## idb

Well, I might need to be convinced of the 9/11 conspiracy but I found these on the interweb!
Why are these kept quiet - it's clearly a conspiracy between governments, news agencies and scientists.
The truth needs to be told!!!
The Flat-out Truth
Are dinosaurs alive today?
Absolute proof aliens exist, ufo sightings proof and evidence

...and most disturbing of all...
Can "The Matrix" Be Possibly For Real? Oops... It Can!
...which proves that we aren't even living in a real world!!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just never get enough of your ass beatings do you Rat? btw,do you plan on making yourself look like the dumbfuck trolls candyfag and divecunt are that seek attention replying to me when I have them on ignore and they talk to themselves ? lol.oh yes, in case you did not get any of that over on that thread I DO have you on ignore now.Like i said,i dont debate with troll agents that lie and make up things just to suit their own needs like I exposed you for the liar you are.Eots im sure will  play your game though,he still takes the bait of those idiot attention seekers i just mentioned, so i know he will with you as well.have fun trolling just dont expect me to waste my valuable time on you anymore.
> you disinfo agents prove you have no interest in the truth,you dodge these facts that the commission members themselves have said they were not told the truth,hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...-bombshell-9-11-commissioners-confession.html
> 
> you three and the other agents always evade it by posting irrelevent crap aftter this is shown to you exposing yourselfs as the agents you are. you DID give me entertainment fo a while while it lasted,too bad you had to stoop to being an outright liar.I dont talk to liars.matter of fact i am pissed at my friend right now and not talking to him at the moment cause i caught him red handed lying.at least HE confessed he lied.you agents never do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at your link.
> I can't see anywhere that it says there was a coverup...but you're clearly a nutcase so I won't bother saying any more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats because your afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see and these agents here LOVE you for that. what part there of that commission member saying -I think the commission was set up to fail do you not comprehend? how is it so damned hard for you to believe they never had any serious interest in pursuing this when they make that perfectly obvious as he proved allloting a measly 12 million for the investigation,the worst crime in history,yet were willing to spend 100 million on Clintons blowjob?
> 
> according to YOUR logic then,since over a thousand architects and engineers agree with me*(And that makes about 0.01% of them.)*,not to mention some demolition experts,first responders,firemen experienced in explosives whom THEMSELVES called the the 9/11 commission investigation a half baked farce,scientists,pentagon employees,expert pilots,former top ranked government officials,,The fact that all airspace pentagon procedures *Please continue and tell us just exactly what pentagon airspace procedures you are refering to, since you haven't a clue as to what air defense the pentagon has or does not have.)* were violated that day and nobody lost their jobS for their ALLEGED incompetence,a former senator himself objecting to that,the crime scenes were destroyed,your  going to be these idiots and listen to the ramblings of these morons that come on here and defend the official version,and trust the mainstream media which is a tool for the government and our corrupt government instituitons INSTEAD of listening to all those credible sources of people i listed and call THOSE people nutcases? thats what your doing if your calling ME  a nutcase because i at least go by credible sources and dont rely on what the gobvernment tells me as the gospel truth..great logic there. continue to keep your head buried in the sand,these morons here that came on attacked me just now love you for being afraid.you OCTA'S "official conspiracy theory apologists" worship the government instituions to know end to tell you the truth.
Click to expand...


I can wait.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

idb said:


> Well, I might need to be convinced of the 9/11 conspiracy but I found these on the interweb!
> Why are these kept quiet - it's clearly a conspiracy between governments, news agencies and scientists.
> The truth needs to be told!!!
> The Flat-out Truth
> Are dinosaurs alive today?
> Absolute proof aliens exist, ufo sightings proof and evidence
> 
> ...and most disturbing of all...
> Can "The Matrix" Be Possibly For Real? Oops... It Can!
> ...which proves that we aren't even living in a real world!!!!



Your pulling a candycorn troll boy move here.Evading credible sources of high credible people,evidence and facts by trying to evade points and derail the topic.I can send you videos by pm if you wish of overwhelming proof if you wish and ask you to read a book that shreads to pieces the 9/11 coverup commission if you like, appropriately titled Debunking the 9/11 Debunking,an answer to popular mechanics and other defenders of the official conspiracy THEORY if your serious in learning the truth.It can be found at any library Im sure.

But if your going to get off topic like this,then no sense in going any further.that book is so appropriatly titled because thats all the governments version of events is,is A THEORY with no hard evidence,or facts to back them up despite what these trolls on here keep coming on and saying.thats their job is to try and get people like you to not listen to the evidence by attacking posters such as myself and the thread starter here with tactics like the one i just mentioned and mixing in facts with lies and blatantly ignoring proof.


----------



## DiveCon

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at your link.
> I can't see anywhere that it says there was a coverup...but you're clearly a nutcase so I won't bother saying any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats because your afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see and these agents here LOVE you for that. what part there of that commission member saying -I think the commission was set up to fail do you not comprehend? how is it so damned hard for you to believe they never had any serious interest in pursuing this when they make that perfectly obvious as he proved allloting a measly 12 million for the investigation,the worst crime in history,yet were willing to spend 100 million on Clintons blowjob?
> 
> according to YOUR logic then,since over a thousand architects and engineers agree with me*(And that makes about 0.01% of them.)*,not to mention some demolition experts,first responders,firemen experienced in explosives whom THEMSELVES called the the 9/11 commission investigation a half baked farce,scientists,pentagon employees,expert pilots,former top ranked government officials,,The fact that all airspace pentagon procedures *Please continue and tell us just exactly what pentagon airspace procedures you are refering to, since you haven't a clue as to what air defense the pentagon has or does not have.)* were violated that day and nobody lost their jobS for their ALLEGED incompetence,a former senator himself objecting to that,the crime scenes were destroyed,your  going to be these idiots and listen to the ramblings of these morons that come on here and defend the official version,and trust the mainstream media which is a tool for the government and our corrupt government instituitons INSTEAD of listening to all those credible sources of people i listed and call THOSE people nutcases? thats what your doing if your calling ME  a nutcase because i at least go by credible sources and dont rely on what the gobvernment tells me as the gospel truth..great logic there. continue to keep your head buried in the sand,these morons here that came on attacked me just now love you for being afraid.you OCTA'S "official conspiracy theory apologists" worship the government instituions to know end to tell you the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can wait.
Click to expand...

dont hold your breath


----------



## SFC Ollie

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats because your afraid of the truth and only see what you want to see and these agents here LOVE you for that. what part there of that commission member saying -I think the commission was set up to fail do you not comprehend? how is it so damned hard for you to believe they never had any serious interest in pursuing this when they make that perfectly obvious as he proved allloting a measly 12 million for the investigation,the worst crime in history,yet were willing to spend 100 million on Clintons blowjob?
> 
> according to YOUR logic then,since over a thousand architects and engineers agree with me*(And that makes about 0.01% of them.)*,not to mention some demolition experts,first responders,firemen experienced in explosives whom THEMSELVES called the the 9/11 commission investigation a half baked farce,scientists,pentagon employees,expert pilots,former top ranked government officials,,The fact that all airspace pentagon procedures *Please continue and tell us just exactly what pentagon airspace procedures you are refering to, since you haven't a clue as to what air defense the pentagon has or does not have.)* were violated that day and nobody lost their jobS for their ALLEGED incompetence,a former senator himself objecting to that,the crime scenes were destroyed,your  going to be these idiots and listen to the ramblings of these morons that come on here and defend the official version,and trust the mainstream media which is a tool for the government and our corrupt government instituitons INSTEAD of listening to all those credible sources of people i listed and call THOSE people nutcases? thats what your doing if your calling ME  a nutcase because i at least go by credible sources and dont rely on what the gobvernment tells me as the gospel truth..great logic there. continue to keep your head buried in the sand,these morons here that came on attacked me just now love you for being afraid.you OCTA'S "official conspiracy theory apologists" worship the government instituions to know end to tell you the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can wait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont hold your breath
Click to expand...


Of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

again you listen to these people like these last two trolls that just posted and the first one that replied after me on this page,your making a HUGE mistake for the reasons i mentioned earlier and in my last post.all they can do is fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> again you listen to these people like these last two trolls that just posted and the first one that replied after me on this page,your making a HUGE mistake for the reasons i mentioned earlier and in my last post.


you just prove to everyone what complete morons troofers are


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> again you listen to these people like these last two trolls that just posted and the first one that replied after me on this page,your making a HUGE mistake for the reasons i mentioned earlier and in my last post.all they can do is fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.



Having a problem with a few simple questions?


----------



## DiveCon

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> again you listen to these people like these last two trolls that just posted and the first one that replied after me on this page,your making a HUGE mistake for the reasons i mentioned earlier and in my last post.all they can do is fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having a problem with a few simple questions?
Click to expand...

of course he does
he has problems with reality


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> again you listen to these people like these last two trolls that just posted and the first one that replied after me on this page,your making a HUGE mistake for the reasons i mentioned earlier and in my last post.all they can do is fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.



Who are you talking to?  

Why don't you tell us what you think happened on 9/11?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Terral said:


> Terral





> Drivel


What happened to the people ?


----------



## eots

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What happened to the people ?
Click to expand...


good question perhaps a real investigation would provide the answer


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

They died.. right here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ONE more question for you IDB.are THESE people in this link below nutcases as well who ALSO say the 9/11 commission is a fairy tale?

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report and is this experienced jet airliner pilot a nutcase as well? lol.

Dennis Cimino &#8211; Commercial pilot rating for over 25 years. Systems Engineer. Navy Combat Systems Specialist (Radar, ECM, UHF/VHF/HF COMMS., GPS, INS, SATNAV, cryptographic communications). Millimeter wave RADAR and countermeasures expert since 1973. Two patents held for Doppler RADAR. Former Flight Data Recorder Engineer, Smiths Aerospace.

* Statement to this website 6/3/07: "I have been a licensed pilot with a commercial rating, multi-engine, IFR, since 1981. Prior to that I served as an Electronic Warfare / Electronic Signals Intelligence (EW ELINT) specialist in the U.S. Navy, with many 'first time' signal intercepts in the national (NSA) sigint database. Since I left the Navy in 1979, I have been heavily involved in DoD weapons system testing and certification. I have held high level clearances most of my career.

There is no doubt in my mind that what transpired on September 11, 2001, was an inside job carried out by members of our own government. Based on my experience as a commercial pilot, I do not believe that it's possible for four large commercial airliners to have gone off course for as long as they did and as far as they did and were not intercepted by Air Force pilots, without the explicit cooperation of highly placed people in the military and government.

I also do not believe that both of the WTC Twin Towers could have been identically pulverized and that both identically collapsed into their own footprints as a result of a single airplane impact and the fire from a few thousand gallons of jet fuel. I also do not believe that WTC Building 7, which wasn't even hit by an airplane, could have entirely collapsed as a result of a few fires, particularly in a manner that is entirely consistent with a controlled demolition.

Additionally, the visible evidence at the Pentagon is inconsistent with an impact by a Boeing 757. There was virtually no debris from the 80-ton airplane, except a few small pieces that were picked up by hand. Nor was there any evidence of holes in the building that surely would have resulted from the impacts of the two 6-ton RB-211 engines on the alleged Boeing 757. Similarly, at Shanksville, PA, the small gash in the earth is far too small to have resulted from the impact of a Boeing 757.

All of these factors have convinced me that our government was fully onboard with what took place on 9/11. The official account of 9/11 is absolute B.S. We, as citizens of this great country, need to do research, question the government, and demand a full, impartial investigation to determine what actually took place that day."


* Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories. It would have been the tallest building in 33 states. Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers. However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks." Watch the collapse video here. And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.


* Member: Pilots for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: "Pilots for 9/11 Truth is an organization of aviation professionals and pilots throughout the globe that have gathered together for one purpose. We are committed to seeking the truth surrounding the events of the 11th of September 2001. Our main focus concentrates on the four flights, maneuvers performed and the reported pilots. We do not offer theory or point blame. However, we are focused on determining the truth of that fateful day since the United States Government doesn't seem to be very forthcoming with answers." 

or are you going to pull a Divecunt or Candytroll on me and say those people arent real? I always have to break their heart and tell them the truth these ARE real people and they DO have those professions. it makes them cry knowing they are defeated and cant counter it and have to resort to saying they arent real.


----------



## SFC Ollie

They are obviously as wrong in their opinions as you are.


----------



## eots

Mr.Fitnah said:


> They died.. right here.



so what happened to the bodies...the shoot down order...why can they release the cctv tapes ???


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SFC Ollie said:


> They are obviously as wrong in their opinions as you are.



having trouble not being an idiot ignoring you have been proved wrong thousands of times here  that it was an inside job after my last post and the others the last couple pages? what part do you not get that your lovers candyfag,divecunt and now rat in the hat for being exposed as a liar recently by me,are on ignore? you been hanging around candyfag too much lately,cause like him,your developing the diseace HE has.alzheimers. because those three trolls are the only ones that might have asked me a question and are you so stupid you dont realise i have had candyfag and divecunt on ignore since day one when they got here? 

also,if you asked me any i would not know,you put ME on ignore remember? so why would i address someone who has me on ignore? unlike divecunt and candyfag,my life isnt so pathetic that i seek attention by talking to myself which is what they do when they address me.probably what your fellow agent rat in the hat does NOW as well. AGAIN divecunt and candyfag have been on ignore since DAY ONE when they got here,and i already stated at LEAST 3 times rat in the hat wen on it last tuesday.  I only took you off ignore for a second here since you CLAIM you have me on ignore  to see what bullshit you were saying now. see since you have me on ignore,i dont address you anymore,i dont seek attention like  divecunt and candyfag do and talk to myself addressing someone who has me on ignore which im not with you since  you CLAIM it.you DONT have me on ignore because you STILL read my posts when someone quotes me.hahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahaha. great way to have someone on ignore,I love it.hahahahahahahahaah

 what i think is so hysterical is you CLAIM you have me on ignore yet you  always read them when someone else reposts them. greay way of keping me on ignore troll. time to put you on ignore, dont answer trolls questions who are only sent here to lie and ignore when they have been proven wrong.duh,you cant seem to figure that out.back on ignore again. your not worth addressing anymore anyways because you make Gomer Pyle look like an intelligent man.hahahahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## SFC Ollie

"Code-named "Operation Noble Eagle," AFIPs team of forensic pathologists, odontologists, a forensic anthropologist, DNA experts, investigators and support personnel worked for over two weeks at the Dover Air Force Base Port Mortuary at Dover, Delaware to identify the 188 victims of the attack. "Our staff represented every branch of the service," said AFIP Director Glenn N. Wagner, CAPT, MC, USN, who served as senior officer during the operation. "
Operation Noble Eagle:  AFIP Responds to September 11th Pentagon Attack, by Christopher C. Kelly, at American Buddha Online Library

What some experts have called "the most comprehensive forensic investigation in U.S. history" ended Nov. 16 with the identification of 184 of the 189 who died in the terrorist attack on the Pentagon. 

Forensic feat IDs nearly all Pentagon victims


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SFC Ollie said:


> They are obviously as wrong in their opinions as you are.



Looks like that ignore button is working really great for you.


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are obviously as wrong in their opinions as you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having trouble not being an idiot ignoring you have been proved wrong thousands of times here  that it was an inside job after my last post and the others the last couple pages? what part do you not get that your lovers candyfag,divecunt and now rat in the hat for being exposed as a liar recently by me,are on ignore? you been hanging around candyfag too much lately,cause like him,your developing the diseace HE has.alzheimers. because those three trolls are the only ones that might have asked me a question and are you so stupid you dont realise i have had candyfag and divecunt on ignore since day one when they got here?
> 
> also,if you asked me any i would not know,you put ME on ignore remember? so why would i address someone who has me on ignore? unlike divecunt and candyfag,my life isnt so pathetic that i seek attention by talking to myself which is what they do when they address me.probably what your fellow agent rat in the hat does NOW as well. AGAIN divecunt and candyfag have been on ignore since DAY ONE when they got here,and i already stated at LEAST 3 times rat in the hat wen on it last tuesday.  I only took you off ignore for a second here since you CLAIM you have me on ignore  to see what bullshit you were saying now. see since you have me on ignore,i dont address you anymore,i dont seek attention like  divecunt and candyfag do and talk to myself addressing someone who has me on ignore which im not with you since  you CLAIM it.you DONT have me on ignore because you STILL read my posts when someone quotes me.hahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahaha. great way to have someone on ignore,I love it.hahahahahahahahaah
> 
> what i think is so hysterical is you CLAIM you have me on ignore yet you  always read them when someone else reposts them. greay way of keping me on ignore troll. time to put you on ignore, dont answer trolls questions who are only sent here to lie and ignore when they have been proven wrong.duh,you cant seem to figure that out.back on ignore again. your not worth addressing anymore anyways because you make Gomer Pyle look like an intelligent man.hahahahahahahahahahahaa
Click to expand...


I guess you missed the thread where I ran a poll of who I should remove from my ignore list. Deal with it. Now if you have anything real to add please do. And don't tell me about anyone else on here, I am me they are them, you are you. And you are wrong. Got that? Good!


----------



## Jos

Notice when the subject of 9/11 comes up, the israeli firsters always jump in to support the "official" line, ask yourself, why is that?

Another one raise's his head
you have received -289 reputation points from DiveCon.
Reputation was given for this post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> They died.. right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what happened to the bodies...the shoot down order...why can they release the cctv tapes ???
Click to expand...


not to mention why was nobody fired or court martialed for the alleged incompetence of the government which the government admitted the reason for or why was nobody prosecuted for their crimes of removing and destroying evidence at the pentagon and trade centers,and why  have there only been 5 flimsy pics of a fireball  been released of the airliner hitting the pentagon,when there should be at least severla dozens of showing the airliner coming in,not to mention the illegal removal of the tapes at the gas station and hotel acroos from the pentagon,and why were protocol orders violated by cheney and he wasnt reprimanded,and where the hell is the luggage and how can an ALUMINUM plane go through a wall but two STEEL engones cant? the trolls can only sling shit in defeat and post propaganda links.


----------



## idb

9/11 inside job said:


> ONE more question for you IDB.are THESE people in this link below nutcases as well who ALSO say the 9/11 commission is a fairy tale?
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report and is this experienced jet airliner pilot a nutcase as well? lol.
> 
> Dennis Cimino  Commercial pilot rating for over 25 years. Systems Engineer. Navy Combat Systems Specialist (Radar, ECM, UHF/VHF/HF COMMS., GPS, INS, SATNAV, cryptographic communications). Millimeter wave RADAR and countermeasures expert since 1973. Two patents held for Doppler RADAR. Former Flight Data Recorder Engineer, Smiths Aerospace.
> 
> * Statement to this website 6/3/07: "I have been a licensed pilot with a commercial rating, multi-engine, IFR, since 1981. Prior to that I served as an Electronic Warfare / Electronic Signals Intelligence (EW ELINT) specialist in the U.S. Navy, with many 'first time' signal intercepts in the national (NSA) sigint database. Since I left the Navy in 1979, I have been heavily involved in DoD weapons system testing and certification. I have held high level clearances most of my career.
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind that what transpired on September 11, 2001, was an inside job carried out by members of our own government. Based on my experience as a commercial pilot, I do not believe that it's possible for four large commercial airliners to have gone off course for as long as they did and as far as they did and were not intercepted by Air Force pilots, without the explicit cooperation of highly placed people in the military and government.
> 
> I also do not believe that both of the WTC Twin Towers could have been identically pulverized and that both identically collapsed into their own footprints as a result of a single airplane impact and the fire from a few thousand gallons of jet fuel. I also do not believe that WTC Building 7, which wasn't even hit by an airplane, could have entirely collapsed as a result of a few fires, particularly in a manner that is entirely consistent with a controlled demolition.
> 
> Additionally, the visible evidence at the Pentagon is inconsistent with an impact by a Boeing 757. There was virtually no debris from the 80-ton airplane, except a few small pieces that were picked up by hand. Nor was there any evidence of holes in the building that surely would have resulted from the impacts of the two 6-ton RB-211 engines on the alleged Boeing 757. Similarly, at Shanksville, PA, the small gash in the earth is far too small to have resulted from the impact of a Boeing 757.
> 
> All of these factors have convinced me that our government was fully onboard with what took place on 9/11. The official account of 9/11 is absolute B.S. We, as citizens of this great country, need to do research, question the government, and demand a full, impartial investigation to determine what actually took place that day."
> 
> 
> * Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories. It would have been the tallest building in 33 states. Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers. However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks." Watch the collapse video here. And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.
> 
> 
> * Member: Pilots for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: "Pilots for 9/11 Truth is an organization of aviation professionals and pilots throughout the globe that have gathered together for one purpose. We are committed to seeking the truth surrounding the events of the 11th of September 2001. Our main focus concentrates on the four flights, maneuvers performed and the reported pilots. We do not offer theory or point blame. However, we are focused on determining the truth of that fateful day since the United States Government doesn't seem to be very forthcoming with answers."
> 
> or are you going to pull a Divecunt or Candytroll on me and say those people arent real? I always have to break their heart and tell them the truth these ARE real people and they DO have those professions. it makes them cry knowing they are defeated and cant counter it and have to resort to saying they arent real.



Have you carried out the same sort of extensive research on those that deny the conspiracy?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Jos said:


> Notice when the subject of 9/11 comes up, the israeli firsters always jump in to support the "official" line, ask yourself, why is that?



I don't know about you but I support the truth and the USA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are obviously as wrong in their opinions as you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having trouble not being an idiot ignoring you have been proved wrong thousands of times here  that it was an inside job after my last post and the others the last couple pages? what part do you not get that your lovers candyfag,divecunt and now rat in the hat for being exposed as a liar recently by me,are on ignore? you been hanging around candyfag too much lately,cause like him,your developing the diseace HE has.alzheimers. because those three trolls are the only ones that might have asked me a question and are you so stupid you dont realise i have had candyfag and divecunt on ignore since day one when they got here?
> 
> also,if you asked me any i would not know,you put ME on ignore remember? so why would i address someone who has me on ignore? unlike divecunt and candyfag,my life isnt so pathetic that i seek attention by talking to myself which is what they do when they address me.probably what your fellow agent rat in the hat does NOW as well. AGAIN divecunt and candyfag have been on ignore since DAY ONE when they got here,and i already stated at LEAST 3 times rat in the hat wen on it last tuesday.  I only took you off ignore for a second here since you CLAIM you have me on ignore  to see what bullshit you were saying now. see since you have me on ignore,i dont address you anymore,i dont seek attention like  divecunt and candyfag do and talk to myself addressing someone who has me on ignore which im not with you since  you CLAIM it.you DONT have me on ignore because you STILL read my posts when someone quotes me.hahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahaha. great way to have someone on ignore,I love it.hahahahahahahahaah
> 
> what i think is so hysterical is you CLAIM you have me on ignore yet you  always read them when someone else reposts them. greay way of keping me on ignore troll. time to put you on ignore, dont answer trolls questions who are only sent here to lie and ignore when they have been proven wrong.duh,you cant seem to figure that out.back on ignore again. your not worth addressing anymore anyways because you make Gomer Pyle look like an intelligent man.hahahahahahahahahahahaa
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the thread where I ran a poll of who I should remove from my ignore list. Deal with it. Now if you have anything real to add please do. And don't tell me about anyone else on here, I am me they are them, you are you. And you are wrong. Got that? Good!
Click to expand...


i dont address trolls who cant make up their mind to keep me on ignore or not and lie when proven wrong and kiss the asses of lovers candyfag and divecunt.Plus you just lost your credibility with your pathetic logic of THEIR OPINIONS ARE WRONG AS YOU ARE. As always,you have the pathetic logic that those credible people are wrong and corrupt the corrupt government agencys and the CIA corntrolled media that congress discovered has plants in meainstream media in the 70;s,its true,YOU deal with it,its all in the history archives,that THEY are right,you love getting your pathetic ass hansded to you on a platter,.i have proved you arong a thousdand times,i dont answer questions of lovers divecunt and candyfag,have fun trolling.bye.back to ignore again troll.


----------



## DiveCon

9/11 inside job said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having trouble not being an idiot ignoring you have been proved wrong thousands of times here  that it was an inside job after my last post and the others the last couple pages? what part do you not get that your lovers candyfag,divecunt and now rat in the hat for being exposed as a liar recently by me,are on ignore? you been hanging around candyfag too much lately,cause like him,your developing the diseace HE has.alzheimers. because those three trolls are the only ones that might have asked me a question and are you so stupid you dont realise i have had candyfag and divecunt on ignore since day one when they got here?
> 
> also,if you asked me any i would not know,you put ME on ignore remember? so why would i address someone who has me on ignore? unlike divecunt and candyfag,my life isnt so pathetic that i seek attention by talking to myself which is what they do when they address me.probably what your fellow agent rat in the hat does NOW as well. AGAIN divecunt and candyfag have been on ignore since DAY ONE when they got here,and i already stated at LEAST 3 times rat in the hat wen on it last tuesday.  I only took you off ignore for a second here since you CLAIM you have me on ignore  to see what bullshit you were saying now. see since you have me on ignore,i dont address you anymore,i dont seek attention like  divecunt and candyfag do and talk to myself addressing someone who has me on ignore which im not with you since  you CLAIM it.you DONT have me on ignore because you STILL read my posts when someone quotes me.hahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahaha. great way to have someone on ignore,I love it.hahahahahahahahaah
> 
> what i think is so hysterical is you CLAIM you have me on ignore yet you  always read them when someone else reposts them. greay way of keping me on ignore troll. time to put you on ignore, dont answer trolls questions who are only sent here to lie and ignore when they have been proven wrong.duh,you cant seem to figure that out.back on ignore again. your not worth addressing anymore anyways because you make Gomer Pyle look like an intelligent man.hahahahahahahahahahahaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the thread where I ran a poll of who I should remove from my ignore list. Deal with it. Now if you have anything real to add please do. And don't tell me about anyone else on here, I am me they are them, you are you. And you are wrong. Got that? Good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont address trolls who cant make up their mind to keep me on ignore or not and lie when proven wrong and kiss the asses of lovers candyfag and divecunt.Plus you just lost your credibility with your pathetic logic of THEIR OPINIONS ARE WRONG AS YOU ARE. As always,you have the pathetic logic that those credible people are wrong and corrupt the corrupt government agencys and the CIA corntrolled media that congress discovered has plants in meainstream media in the 70;s,its true,YOU deal with it,its all in the history archives,that THEY are right,you love getting your pathetic ass hansded to you on a platter,.i have proved you arong a thousdand times,i dont answer questions of lovers divecunt and candyfag,have fun trolling.bye.back to ignore again troll.
Click to expand...

you are the idiot troll
moron
LOL
and you should not be talking about anyone else putting people on ignore
you likely have one of the largest ignore lists on the forum


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having trouble not being an idiot ignoring you have been proved wrong thousands of times here  that it was an inside job after my last post and the others the last couple pages? what part do you not get that your lovers candyfag,divecunt and now rat in the hat for being exposed as a liar recently by me,are on ignore? you been hanging around candyfag too much lately,cause like him,your developing the diseace HE has.alzheimers. because those three trolls are the only ones that might have asked me a question and are you so stupid you dont realise i have had candyfag and divecunt on ignore since day one when they got here?
> 
> also,if you asked me any i would not know,you put ME on ignore remember? so why would i address someone who has me on ignore? unlike divecunt and candyfag,my life isnt so pathetic that i seek attention by talking to myself which is what they do when they address me.probably what your fellow agent rat in the hat does NOW as well. AGAIN divecunt and candyfag have been on ignore since DAY ONE when they got here,and i already stated at LEAST 3 times rat in the hat wen on it last tuesday.  I only took you off ignore for a second here since you CLAIM you have me on ignore  to see what bullshit you were saying now. see since you have me on ignore,i dont address you anymore,i dont seek attention like  divecunt and candyfag do and talk to myself addressing someone who has me on ignore which im not with you since  you CLAIM it.you DONT have me on ignore because you STILL read my posts when someone quotes me.hahahahahahahahahahahaahhahahaha. great way to have someone on ignore,I love it.hahahahahahahahaah
> 
> what i think is so hysterical is you CLAIM you have me on ignore yet you  always read them when someone else reposts them. greay way of keping me on ignore troll. time to put you on ignore, dont answer trolls questions who are only sent here to lie and ignore when they have been proven wrong.duh,you cant seem to figure that out.back on ignore again. your not worth addressing anymore anyways because you make Gomer Pyle look like an intelligent man.hahahahahahahahahahahaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you missed the thread where I ran a poll of who I should remove from my ignore list. Deal with it. Now if you have anything real to add please do. And don't tell me about anyone else on here, I am me they are them, you are you. And you are wrong. Got that? Good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dont address trolls who cant make up their mind to keep me on ignore or not and lie when proven wrong and kiss the asses of lovers candyfag and divecunt.Plus you just lost your credibility with your pathetic logic of THEIR OPINIONS ARE WRONG AS YOU ARE. As always,you have the pathetic logic that those credible people are wrong and corrupt the corrupt government agencys and the CIA corntrolled media that congress discovered has plants in meainstream media in the 70;s,its true,YOU deal with it,its all in the history archives,that THEY are right,you love getting your pathetic ass hansded to you on a platter,.i have proved you arong a thousdand times,i dont answer questions of lovers divecunt and candyfag,have fun trolling.bye.back to ignore again troll.
Click to expand...


See there you go talking about other posters, Address me not them.

Now, show me one post I have ever made where I lied. And let us use the correct meaning of the word. A lie is not a statement that you disagree with.

And my statement that their opinions is wrong is as credible as anyones opinion might be.

Fact is that if you place me on ignore it is only because you cannot honestly answer the questions that I might put to you. But that's OK because you will simply claim that you kicked my ass and tell another fable.

And just for the record, you have never proved me wrong. On any subject on any board, in any universe. Other than maybe in your own little head, but that one only counts to you.


----------



## Jos

SFC Ollie said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice when the subject of 9/11 comes up, the israeli firsters always jump in to support the "official" line, ask yourself, why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you but I support the truth and the USA.
Click to expand...


SOo... does that mean your a truth-er, or the opposite?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Jos said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice when the subject of 9/11 comes up, the israeli firsters always jump in to support the "official" line, ask yourself, why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you but I support the truth and the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SOo... does that mean your a truth-er, or the opposite?
Click to expand...


I do not believe that the US Government planed, executed, or had prior knowledge of the attacks on 9/11/01. Other than UBL wanted to attack us, somehow, some way, some time.

I believe that the official reports and investigations have got the main points correct.


----------



## eots

SFC Ollie said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you but I support the truth and the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOo... does that mean your a truth-er, or the opposite?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not believe that the US Government planed, executed, or had prior knowledge of the attacks on 9/11/01. Other than UBL wanted to attack us, somehow, some way, some time.
> 
> I believe that the official reports and investigations have got the main points correct.
Click to expand...


dupe


----------



## SFC Ollie

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOo... does that mean your a truth-er, or the opposite?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that the US Government planed, executed, or had prior knowledge of the attacks on 9/11/01. Other than UBL wanted to attack us, somehow, some way, some time.
> 
> I believe that the official reports and investigations have got the main points correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dupe
Click to expand...


Got any facts that say otherwise? Didn't think so.


----------



## Jos

SFC Ollie said:


> Got any facts that say otherwise? Didn't think so.



Would you agree America does not have the means of sending up planes to investigate possible hijacked flights? or would you go with a stand down
Do The Orders Still Stand?


----------



## DiveCon

Jos said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got any facts that say otherwise? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you agree America does not have the means of sending up planes to investigate possible hijacked flights? or would you go with a stand down
> Do The Orders Still Stand?
Click to expand...

just another nutter site


----------



## danielnimrod

Okay here's your answers. 
1. Why was nobody fired or court martialed? 
For what exactly?? The psycho babble after that question hardly made sense really.

2. Why was nobody prosecuted for their crimes of removing and destroying evidence at the pentagon and trade centers? 
First of all who was it that did this in the first place? I've only heard of a couple of people that tried to sell evidence on e-bay and they WERE prosecuted. 
I myself didn't have time to look for evidence because I was too busy saving lives and fighting for my own. 
Removing evidence from the Trade Centers? Really? Who the hell do you think removed that evidence bud? If in fact you could find evidence of this removal, I'd so like to see it. 

3. Why  have there only been 5 flimsy pics of a fireball  been released of the airliner hitting the pentagon,when there should be at least several dozens of them showing the airliner coming in?

Okay, this one is EASY!! 
Picture if you will, a Pentagon without a bunch of cameras protruding from it's roofs and hanging off of light poles, etc. etc.
The area that was hit was NOT a well trafficked area to begin with. There were no main entrances and no motor vehicle entrances leading up to the Pentagon. This particular side of the Pentagon was just a "WALL WITH WINDOWS" and one little entrance/exit to a small helipad. The camera that took those pictures was a "TIME SENSITIVE" camera. Said camera wasn't even located AT the Pentagon but was located to the West of the Pentagon. Said camera was at a delivery post about 100 yards away from said Pentagon. This was an area that delivery vans and trucks used to bring their goods to a back dock for deliveries to and from the Mall located inside the Pentagon. Like I said, this camera was "Time Sensitive" which means it was NOT a video camera. Why didn't the Pentagon have cameras all over the place? Who the hell knows but I CAN tell you that there were NO cameras taking shots of that area. Those five flimsy pictures came from the "Time Sensitive" camera that you say is a "Video Camera". 
Next time ask someone who was there and someone who knew the inside of the Pentagon inside and out. ASK ME!! My job was also "LOCATION TRAINING NCO"
I had to know the Pentagon and I DID. I know that camera and what kind it was. Now that I've refuted that lets go on to the next question.

4. What happened to the bodies? 
I was saving this one for last because it still haunts me to this day. Okay what do you mean what happened to the bodies? Do you mean, were there in fact bodies? YES. There most certainly were bodies. I have first hand knowledge of that fact. I would LOVE to share that knowledge with you but will not due to PTSD. Sharing this with you would mean I would have MANY nights without sleep again and when sleep did come I would be afraid of what was on the other side waiting for me. 

5. What happened to the shoot down order? Well, I don't know if one existed and would only be speculating at this point in time. I can only guess and that isn't like me to do so there it is...............................


----------



## SFC Ollie

Jos said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got any facts that say otherwise? Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you agree America does not have the means of sending up planes to investigate possible hijacked flights? or would you go with a stand down
> Do The Orders Still Stand?
Click to expand...


Which orders? And what was 10 miles out? When you have the facts let us know.

There were no stand down orders that day. Just saying.


----------



## eots

danielnimrod said:


> Okay here's your answers.
> 1. Why was nobody fired or court martialed?
> For what exactly?? The psycho babble after that question hardly made sense really.
> 
> 2. Why was nobody prosecuted for their crimes of removing and destroying evidence at the pentagon and trade centers?
> First of all who was it that did this in the first place? I've only heard of a couple of people that tried to sell evidence on e-bay and they WERE prosecuted.
> I myself didn't have time to look for evidence because I was too busy saving lives and fighting for my own.
> Removing evidence from the Trade Centers? Really? Who the hell do you think removed that evidence bud? If in fact you could find evidence of this removal, I'd so like to see it.
> 
> 3. Why  have there only been 5 flimsy pics of a fireball  been released of the airliner hitting the pentagon,when there should be at least several dozens of them showing the airliner coming in?
> 
> Okay, this one is EASY!!
> Picture if you will, a Pentagon without a bunch of cameras protruding from it's roofs and hanging off of light poles, etc. etc.
> The area that was hit was NOT a well trafficked area to begin with. There were no main entrances and no motor vehicle entrances leading up to the Pentagon. This particular side of the Pentagon was just a "WALL WITH WINDOWS" and one little entrance/exit to a small helipad. The camera that took those pictures was a "TIME SENSITIVE" camera. Said camera wasn't even located AT the Pentagon but was located to the West of the Pentagon. Said camera was at a delivery post about 100 yards away from said Pentagon. This was an area that delivery vans and trucks used to bring their goods to a back dock for deliveries to and from the Mall located inside the Pentagon. Like I said, this camera was "Time Sensitive" which means it was NOT a video camera. Why didn't the Pentagon have cameras all over the place? Who the hell knows but I CAN tell you that there were NO cameras taking shots of that area. Those five flimsy pictures came from the "Time Sensitive" camera that you say is a "Video Camera".
> Next time ask someone who was there and someone who knew the inside of the Pentagon inside and out. ASK ME!! My job was also "LOCATION TRAINING NCO"
> I had to know the Pentagon and I DID. I know that camera and what kind it was. Now that I've refuted that lets go on to the next question.
> 
> 4. What happened to the bodies?
> I was saving this one for last because it still haunts me to this day. Okay what do you mean what happened to the bodies? Do you mean, were there in fact bodies? YES. There most certainly were bodies. I have first hand knowledge of that fact. I would LOVE to share that knowledge with you but will not due to PTSD. Sharing this with you would mean I would have MANY nights without sleep again and when sleep did come I would be afraid of what was on the other side waiting for me.
> 
> 5. What happened to the shoot down order? Well, I don't know if one existed and would only be speculating at this point in time. I can only guess and that isn't like me to do so there it is...............................



you are a fraud


----------



## chikenwing

Takes all kinds to make up this here world


----------



## eots

*Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.*  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001). 


Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out 8/23/06:  Account of Lt. Col. Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11.  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ... 

It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ... 

There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact.  Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile". ... 

I saw nothing of significance at the point of impact - no airplane metal or cargo debris was blowing on the lawn in front of the damaged building as smoke billowed from within the Pentagon. ... all of us staring at the Pentagon that morning were indeed looking for such debris, but what we expected to see was not evident. 

The same is true with regard to the kind of damage we expected. ... But I did not see this kind of damage. Rather, the facade had a rather small hole, no larger than 20 feet in diameter. Although this facade later collapsed, it remained standing for 30 or 40 minutes, with the roof line remaining relatively straight.  

The scene, in short, was not what I would have expected from a strike by a large jetliner. It was, however, exactly what one would expect if a missile had struck the Pentagon. ... 

More information is certainly needed regarding the events of 9/11 and the events leading up to that terrible day."


Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## SFC Ollie

She is either blind or lying.






















I see debris all over the place.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> *Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.*  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
> 
> 
> Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out 8/23/06:  Account of Lt. Col. Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11.  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ...
> 
> It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ...
> 
> There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact.  Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile". ...
> 
> I saw nothing of significance at the point of impact - no airplane metal or cargo debris was blowing on the lawn in front of the damaged building as smoke billowed from within the Pentagon. ... all of us staring at the Pentagon that morning were indeed looking for such debris, but what we expected to see was not evident.
> 
> The same is true with regard to the kind of damage we expected. ... But I did not see this kind of damage. Rather, the facade had a rather small hole, no larger than 20 feet in diameter. Although this facade later collapsed, it remained standing for 30 or 40 minutes, with the roof line remaining relatively straight.
> 
> The scene, in short, was not what I would have expected from a strike by a large jetliner. It was, however, exactly what one would expect if a missile had struck the Pentagon. ...
> 
> More information is certainly needed regarding the events of 9/11 and the events leading up to that terrible day."
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


tell ya what, invite her here to discuss this


----------



## eots

SFC Ollie said:


> She is either blind or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see debris all over the place.



Or maybe she is just not stupid enough to think unidentified little scraps and the same 5ft piece of fuselage that showed up at shanksville equal a commercial airliners and bodies


----------



## eots

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *lt. Col. Karen u. Kwiatkowski, phd, u.s. Air force (ret)  former political-military affairs officer in the office of the secretary of defense. Also served on the staff of the director of the national security agency. 20-year air force career.*  member adjunct faculty, political science department, james madison university.  Instructor, university of maryland university college and american public university system.  Author of african crisis response initiative: Past present and future (2000) and expeditionary air operations in africa: Challenges and solutions (2001).
> 
> 
> Contributor to 9/11 and american empire: Intellectuals speak out 8/23/06:  Account of lt. Col. Karen kwiatkowski, pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the pentagon on 9/11.  "i believe the commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ...
> 
> It is as a scientist that i have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the world trade center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ...
> 
> There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [pentagon] lawn, where i stood only minutes after the impact.  Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [donald rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the pentagon as a "missile". ...
> 
> I saw nothing of significance at the point of impact - no airplane metal or cargo debris was blowing on the lawn in front of the damaged building as smoke billowed from within the pentagon. ... All of us staring at the pentagon that morning were indeed looking for such debris, but what we expected to see was not evident.
> 
> The same is true with regard to the kind of damage we expected. ... But i did not see this kind of damage. Rather, the facade had a rather small hole, no larger than 20 feet in diameter. Although this facade later collapsed, it remained standing for 30 or 40 minutes, with the roof line remaining relatively straight.
> 
> The scene, in short, was not what i would have expected from a strike by a large jetliner. It was, however, exactly what one would expect if a missile had struck the pentagon. ...
> 
> More information is certainly needed regarding the events of 9/11 and the events leading up to that terrible day."
> 
> 
> patriots question 9/11 - responsible criticism of the 9/11 commission report
> 
> 
> 
> tell ya what, invite her here to discuss this
Click to expand...


why so you can call her a toofer moron ?


----------



## SFC Ollie

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is either blind or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> I see debris all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe she is just not stupid enough to think unidentified little scraps and the same 5ft piece of fuselage that showed up at shanksville  a commercial airliners and bodies
Click to expand...


That's got to be the most stupid post you've made yet. Please provide some sort of entertaining proof that the same piece was photographed hundreds of miles apart during the same hour or so..... Or even the same week for that matter.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *lt. Col. Karen u. Kwiatkowski, phd, u.s. Air force (ret)  former political-military affairs officer in the office of the secretary of defense. Also served on the staff of the director of the national security agency. 20-year air force career.*  member adjunct faculty, political science department, james madison university.  Instructor, university of maryland university college and american public university system.  Author of african crisis response initiative: Past present and future (2000) and expeditionary air operations in africa: Challenges and solutions (2001).
> 
> 
> Contributor to 9/11 and american empire: Intellectuals speak out 8/23/06:  Account of lt. Col. Karen kwiatkowski, pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the pentagon on 9/11.  "i believe the commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ...
> 
> It is as a scientist that i have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the world trade center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ...
> 
> There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [pentagon] lawn, where i stood only minutes after the impact.  Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [donald rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the pentagon as a "missile". ...
> 
> I saw nothing of significance at the point of impact - no airplane metal or cargo debris was blowing on the lawn in front of the damaged building as smoke billowed from within the pentagon. ... All of us staring at the pentagon that morning were indeed looking for such debris, but what we expected to see was not evident.
> 
> The same is true with regard to the kind of damage we expected. ... But i did not see this kind of damage. Rather, the facade had a rather small hole, no larger than 20 feet in diameter. Although this facade later collapsed, it remained standing for 30 or 40 minutes, with the roof line remaining relatively straight.
> 
> The scene, in short, was not what i would have expected from a strike by a large jetliner. It was, however, exactly what one would expect if a missile had struck the pentagon. ...
> 
> More information is certainly needed regarding the events of 9/11 and the events leading up to that terrible day."
> 
> 
> patriots question 9/11 - responsible criticism of the 9/11 commission report
> 
> 
> 
> tell ya what, invite her here to discuss this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> why so you can call her a toofer moron ?
Click to expand...

troofer moron
you moron


----------



## eots

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is either blind or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> I see debris all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe she is just not stupid enough to think unidentified little scraps and the same 5ft piece of fuselage that showed up at shanksville  a commercial airliners and bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's got to be the most stupid post you've made yet. Please provide some sort of entertaining proof that the same piece was photographed hundreds of miles apart during the same hour or so..... Or even the same week for that matter.
Click to expand...


compare them they are remarkably similar...some what like....the passports...lol


----------



## idb

eots said:


> *Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.*  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
> 
> <snip>
> 
> It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ...
> <snip>
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



A scientist?!!
Her PHD is in Politics!!!


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> divecon said:
> 
> 
> 
> tell ya what, invite her here to discuss this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why so you can call her a toofer moron ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> troofer moron
> you moron
Click to expand...


you debwunkers can not seem to make up tour minds...toofer.. twoofer...troofer


----------



## idb

SFC Ollie said:


> She is either blind or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see debris all over the place.



Maybe the front lawn is always like that...maybe the Pentagon is just full of slobs.


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> why so you can call her a toofer moron ?
> 
> 
> 
> troofer moron
> you moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you debwunkers can not seem to make up tour minds...toofer.. twoofer...troofer
Click to expand...

i have never used either "toofer" or "twoofer"
so thats just another fail by you


----------



## eots

idb said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.*  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
> 
> <snip>
> 
> It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ...
> <snip>
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A scientist?!!
> Her PHD is in Politics!!!
Click to expand...


you forgot USAF fighter pilot ,20 year air force veteran...and eyewitness


----------



## idb

eots said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.*  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
> 
> <snip>
> 
> It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ...
> <snip>
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A scientist?!!
> Her PHD is in Politics!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forgot fighter pilot...and eyewitness
Click to expand...


The only thing she flew was a desk.
She was in logistical support in the Airforce.


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> troofer moron
> you moron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you debwunkers can not seem to make up tour minds...toofer.. twoofer...troofer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have never used either "toofer" or "twoofer"
> so thats just another fail by you
Click to expand...


you are just one little nat of a debwunker ...who gives a shit


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> you debwunkers can not seem to make up tour minds...toofer.. twoofer...troofer
> 
> 
> 
> i have never used either "toofer" or "twoofer"
> so thats just another fail by you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are just one little nat of a debwunker ...who gives a shit
Click to expand...

and you are a braindead fucktard


----------



## eots

You have also never used a capital I


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> You have also never used a capital I


lIar


----------



## DiveCon

you are a fucking idiot
I don't need to capitalize for people to understand


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> you are a fucking idiot
> I don't need to capitalize for people to understand



Now was that hard ?


----------



## SFC Ollie

idb said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> A scientist?!!
> Her PHD is in Politics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot fighter pilot...and eyewitness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing she flew was a desk.
> She was in logistical support in the Airforce.
Click to expand...


Quite true, she was never any type of pilot. She did write some speeches for the Director of the NSA though... 

But you should see the blogs she writes... She is out there. Where I'm not sure but out there somewhere....


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking idiot
> I don't need to capitalize for people to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now was that hard ?
Click to expand...

its not needed
i can just type all lowercase and most people have no issues with it


----------



## eots

You mean like this...lil olie


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are a fucking idiot
> I don't need to capitalize for people to understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now was that hard ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its not needed
> i can just type all lowercase and most people have no issues with it
Click to expand...


If you were not a debwunker ..your fellow debwunkers would be all over it


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now was that hard ?
> 
> 
> 
> its not needed
> i can just type all lowercase and most people have no issues with it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were not a debwunker ..your fellow debwunkers would be all over it
Click to expand...

hey dipshit, i'm not a debwunker
you are a fucking moron, i point that out
nothing more


----------



## SFC Ollie

Do we really want to get into this he said she said BS again?

Saddam admitted that he wanted the world, especially Iran, to believe that he had WMD.

He ran his scheme too well.


----------



## eots

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> its not needed
> i can just type all lowercase and most people have no issues with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were not a debwunker ..your fellow debwunkers would be all over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey dipshit, i'm not a debwunker
> you are a fucking moron, i point that out
> nothing more
Click to expand...


the word debwunker was coined by me to describe your particular ilk ...you are in fact the OG original debwunker


----------



## eots

SFC Ollie said:


> Do we really want to get into this he said she said BS again?
> 
> Saddam admitted that he wanted the world, especially Iran, to believe that he had WMD.
> 
> He ran his scheme too well.



nonsense...


----------



## DiveCon

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were not a debwunker ..your fellow debwunkers would be all over it
> 
> 
> 
> hey dipshit, i'm not a debwunker
> you are a fucking moron, i point that out
> nothing more
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the word debwunker was coined by me to describe your particular ilk ...you are in fact the OG original debwunker
Click to expand...

only because you are a fucking paranoid delusional dipshit


----------



## SFC Ollie

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really want to get into this he said she said BS again?
> 
> Saddam admitted that he wanted the world, especially Iran, to believe that he had WMD.
> 
> He ran his scheme too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nonsense...
Click to expand...


Fact dumb ass, how many times must I prove you wrong?

Saddam Hussein Wanted Iran to Fear WMDs | NBC Chicago

Newly released FBI reports describe Saddam Hussein's reasons for refusing UN inspectors to enter Iraq | World news | guardian.co.uk

NBC Reports Saddam Hussein Planned to Re-start Nuclear Program | NewsBusters.org


----------



## eots

sfc ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> do we really want to get into this he said she said bs again?
> 
> Saddam admitted that he wanted the world, especially iran, to believe that he had wmd.
> 
> He ran his scheme too well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nonsense...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fact dumb ass, how many times must i prove you wrong?
> 
> saddam hussein wanted iran to fear wmds | nbc chicago
> 
> newly released fbi reports describe saddam hussein's reasons for refusing un inspectors to enter iraq | world news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> nbc reports saddam hussein planned to re-start nuclear program | newsbusters.org
Click to expand...


these media outlets were  just repeating what the government told them there was no real reporting


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> You have also never used a capital I



And you can't spell worth a shit...



eots said:


> you are just one little *nat* of a debwunker ...who gives a shit



It's GNAT moron.


----------



## eots

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have also never used a capital I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't spell worth a shit...
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are just one little *nat* of a debwunker ...who gives a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's GNAT moron.
Click to expand...


Whatever...Debwunker


----------



## Gamolon

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have also never used a capital I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't spell worth a shit...
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are just one little *nat* of a debwunker ...who gives a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's GNAT moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever...Debwunker
Click to expand...


That's what I thought.

Now take your weed-smokin' ass over to the other thread and defend your asinine "1 sec difference between the NIST and the Commission Report's collapse times for the south tower" bullshit you've been spewing.


----------



## SFC Ollie

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> nonsense...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fact dumb ass, how many times must i prove you wrong?
> 
> saddam hussein wanted iran to fear wmds | nbc chicago
> 
> newly released fbi reports describe saddam hussein's reasons for refusing un inspectors to enter iraq | world news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> nbc reports saddam hussein planned to re-start nuclear program | newsbusters.org
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> these media outlets were  just repeating what the government told them there was no real reporting
Click to expand...


No id eots, you got spanked and refuse to accept fact. of course we understand, it's what you are used to doing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

idb said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> ONE more question for you IDB.are THESE people in this link below nutcases as well who ALSO say the 9/11 commission is a fairy tale?
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report and is this experienced jet airliner pilot a nutcase as well? lol.
> 
> Dennis Cimino  Commercial pilot rating for over 25 years. Systems Engineer. Navy Combat Systems Specialist (Radar, ECM, UHF/VHF/HF COMMS., GPS, INS, SATNAV, cryptographic communications). Millimeter wave RADAR and countermeasures expert since 1973. Two patents held for Doppler RADAR. Former Flight Data Recorder Engineer, Smiths Aerospace.
> 
> * Statement to this website 6/3/07: "I have been a licensed pilot with a commercial rating, multi-engine, IFR, since 1981. Prior to that I served as an Electronic Warfare / Electronic Signals Intelligence (EW ELINT) specialist in the U.S. Navy, with many 'first time' signal intercepts in the national (NSA) sigint database. Since I left the Navy in 1979, I have been heavily involved in DoD weapons system testing and certification. I have held high level clearances most of my career.
> 
> There is no doubt in my mind that what transpired on September 11, 2001, was an inside job carried out by members of our own government. Based on my experience as a commercial pilot, I do not believe that it's possible for four large commercial airliners to have gone off course for as long as they did and as far as they did and were not intercepted by Air Force pilots, without the explicit cooperation of highly placed people in the military and government.
> 
> I also do not believe that both of the WTC Twin Towers could have been identically pulverized and that both identically collapsed into their own footprints as a result of a single airplane impact and the fire from a few thousand gallons of jet fuel. I also do not believe that WTC Building 7, which wasn't even hit by an airplane, could have entirely collapsed as a result of a few fires, particularly in a manner that is entirely consistent with a controlled demolition.
> 
> Additionally, the visible evidence at the Pentagon is inconsistent with an impact by a Boeing 757. There was virtually no debris from the 80-ton airplane, except a few small pieces that were picked up by hand. Nor was there any evidence of holes in the building that surely would have resulted from the impacts of the two 6-ton RB-211 engines on the alleged Boeing 757. Similarly, at Shanksville, PA, the small gash in the earth is far too small to have resulted from the impact of a Boeing 757.
> 
> All of these factors have convinced me that our government was fully onboard with what took place on 9/11. The official account of 9/11 is absolute B.S. We, as citizens of this great country, need to do research, question the government, and demand a full, impartial investigation to determine what actually took place that day."
> 
> 
> * Editor's note: WTC Building 7 was 610 feet tall, 47 stories. It would have been the tallest building in 33 states. Although it was not hit by an airplane, it completely collapsed into a pile of rubble in less than 7 seconds at 5:20 p.m. on 9/11, seven hours after the collapses of the Twin Towers. However, no mention of its collapse appears in the 9/11 Commission's "full and complete account of the circumstances surrounding the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks." Watch the collapse video here. And six years after 9/11, the Federal government has yet to publish its promised final report that explains the cause of its collapse.
> 
> 
> * Member: Pilots for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: "Pilots for 9/11 Truth is an organization of aviation professionals and pilots throughout the globe that have gathered together for one purpose. We are committed to seeking the truth surrounding the events of the 11th of September 2001. Our main focus concentrates on the four flights, maneuvers performed and the reported pilots. We do not offer theory or point blame. However, we are focused on determining the truth of that fateful day since the United States Government doesn't seem to be very forthcoming with answers."
> 
> or are you going to pull a Divecunt or Candytroll on me and say those people arent real? I always have to break their heart and tell them the truth these ARE real people and they DO have those professions. it makes them cry knowing they are defeated and cant counter it and have to resort to saying they arent real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you carried out the same sort of extensive research on those that deny the conspiracy?
Click to expand...


yes.I'll answer any questions YOU have? your not an agent that has penetrated this site such as Gomer Pyle for instance.You've just been brainwashed by the CIA controlled media and corrupt government agencys,dont take that as an insult cause its not meant to be.Thousands of other americans have been as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is either blind or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see debris all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe she is just not stupid enough to think unidentified little scraps and the same 5ft piece of fuselage that showed up at shanksville equal a commercial airliners and bodies
Click to expand...



Gomer Pyle Ollie can only fling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is because he cant get around the FACTS that that green lawn there would not be green like that had an airliner slammed into the pentagon that way.expert pilots themselves have said that themselves and Gomer says THEY are wrong.I love it. This guy exposes himself as a plant all the time constantly. He also evades the FACTS that the best expert pilots in the world who have flied airliners have said THEY never could make the manuvers the coverup commission says that the highjackers allegedly made and that one of the air traffic controllers said the manuevers were so acrobatic,she thought it was a military aircraft.this guy kills me.

I can ALSO tell from Eots replies here that Gomer has dodged these points as well below. 

not to mention why was nobody fired or court martialed for the alleged incompetence of the government which the government admitted the reason for, or why was nobody prosecuted for their crimes of removing and destroying evidence at the pentagon and trade centers,and why have there only been 5 flimsy pics of a fireball  released of the alleged airliner hitting the pentagon,when there should be at least several dozens of showing the airliner coming in,not to mention the illegal removal of the tapes at the gas station and hotel across from the pentagonby the FBI ,and why were protocol orders violated by cheney and he wasnt reprimanded,and where the hell is the luggage and how can an ALUMINUM plane go through a wall but two STEEL engines cant? the trolls can only sling shit in defeat and post propaganda links. 

He can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey he is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense. Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.*  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
> 
> <snip>
> 
> It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ...
> <snip>
> 
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A scientist?!!
> Her PHD is in Politics!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you forgot USAF fighter pilot ,20 year air force veteran...and eyewitness
Click to expand...


Proof that the OCTA'S " the official conspiracy theory apologists." here only see what they WANT to see and hear what they want to hear.they ignore little tidbits like that. 

See IDB,you are not a government agent like SFC Gomer Pyle Ollie  or Daniel Nimrod,or Gam are who have penetrated this site that KNOW it was an inside job ,thats obvious,you dont go on long rants when proven wrong,you have short, sweet replies. Your an official conspiracy theory apologist,someone has been brainwashed by the government and media.You dont seem to understand that the mainstream  media is a TOOL for the government,nothing more.

as I said before,congress did an investigation into the CIA's activites in the 1970's and through the freedom of information act,found documents that they have plants in the mainstream media everywhere,FOX,CBS,NBC,the LA times,chicago times,EVERYWHERE.the CIA didnt all of a sudden clean up their act after that either,congress is far more corrupt now that it ever was back then so their not going to do nothing about the CIA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jos said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice when the subject of 9/11 comes up, the israeli firsters always jump in to support the "official" line, ask yourself, why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you but I support the truth and the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SOo... does that mean your a truth-er, or the opposite?
Click to expand...


Translation of Gomer Pyle Ollie-I dont know about you but I support the corrption of government agencys and the CIA controlled media and the terrorists in the Bush and Obama administrations in the USA.As long as my handlers pay me good money for being an agent,I will continue to be one for them here.thats all I care about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

idb said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> A scientist?!!
> Her PHD is in Politics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot fighter pilot...and eyewitness
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing she flew was a desk.
> She was in logistical support in the Airforce.
Click to expand...


you are in serious denial here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunni Man said:


> I have been reading this thread.
> 
> So what we are to believe now.
> 
> Is that when the plane hit the Pentagon,
> 
> It's wings folded back and the whole plane slid into the building and basically disappeared from sight?
> 
> Kind of like the old putting the model ship into the bottle trick???



yep.thats what agents like Gomer are saying.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jos said:


> Notice when the subject of 9/11 comes up, the israeli firsters always jump in to support the "official" line, ask yourself, why is that?
> 
> Another one raise's his head
> you have received -289 reputation points from DiveCon.
> Reputation was given for this post.





You hit the nail right on the head.yeah pretty funny isnt it? they NEVER want to look at what high ranking credible people say from that patriots question 9/11 link.
they want to use the logic that THOSE people are wrong or are not real people or whatever, and our proven corrupt government institutions and the  mainstream media which has always been a tool for the government for the reason i mentioned a couple times before recently,that THEY are right.that is priceless,their logic has me rolling on the floor EVERYTIME. it never stops making me laugh,i sure  get entertainment here from them,thats for sure. eventually I have to put the agents on ignore because  who wants to discuss it with a bunch of retards like that,plus they just post the same propaganda and say the same thing over and over again with some pathetic answer one after another after scraping at the bottom of the barrel for a while,it gets old and tiresome after a while.


----------



## candycorn

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is either blind or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see debris all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe she is just not stupid enough to think unidentified little scraps and the same 5ft piece of fuselage that showed up at shanksville equal a commercial airliners and bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gomer Pyle Ollie can only fling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is because he cant get around the FACTS that that green lawn there would not be green like that had an airliner slammed into the pentagon that way.expert pilots themselves have said that themselves and Gomer says THEY are wrong.I love it. This guy exposes himself as a plant all the time constantly. He also evades the FACTS that the best expert pilots in the world who have flied airliners have said THEY never could make the manuvers the coverup commission says that the highjackers allegedly made and that one of the air traffic controllers said the manuevers were so acrobatic,she thought it was a military aircraft.this guy kills me.
> 
> I can ALSO tell from Eots replies here that Gomer has dodged these points as well below.
> 
> not to mention why was nobody fired or court martialed for the alleged incompetence of the government which the government admitted the reason for, or why was nobody prosecuted for their crimes of removing and destroying evidence at the pentagon and trade centers,and why have there only been 5 flimsy pics of a fireball  released of the alleged airliner hitting the pentagon,when there should be at least several dozens of showing the airliner coming in,not to mention the illegal removal of the tapes at the gas station and hotel across from the pentagonby the FBI ,and why were protocol orders violated by cheney and he wasnt reprimanded,and where the hell is the luggage and how can an ALUMINUM plane go through a wall but two STEEL engines cant? the trolls can only sling shit in defeat and post propaganda links.
> 
> He can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey he is.
Click to expand...


The sad thing is that you really have no idea how much you embarrass yourself every day you post.  It's quite remarkable.


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is either blind or lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see debris all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe she is just not stupid enough to think unidentified little scraps and the same 5ft piece of fuselage that showed up at shanksville equal a commercial airliners and bodies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gomer Pyle Ollie can only fling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is because he cant get around the FACTS that tha*t green lawn* there would not be green like that had an airliner slammed into the pentagon that way.expert pilots themselves have said that themselves and Gomer says THEY are wrong.I love it. This guy exposes himself as a plant all the time constantly. He also evades the FACTS that the best expert pilots in the world who have flied airliners have said THEY never could make the manuvers the coverup commission says that the highjackers allegedly made and that one of the air traffic controllers said the manuevers were so acrobatic,she thought it was a military aircraft.this guy kills me.
> 
> I can ALSO tell from Eots replies here that Gomer has dodged these points as well below.
> 
> not to mention why was nobody fired or court martialed for the alleged incompetence of the government which the government admitted the reason for, or why was nobody prosecuted for their crimes of removing and destroying evidence at the pentagon and trade centers,and why have there only been 5 flimsy pics of a fireball  released of the alleged airliner hitting the pentagon,when there should be at least several dozens of showing the airliner coming in,not to mention the illegal removal of the tapes at the gas station and hotel across from the pentagonby the FBI ,and why were protocol orders violated by cheney and he wasnt reprimanded,and where the hell is the luggage and how can an ALUMINUM plane go through a wall but two STEEL engines cant? the trolls can only sling shit in defeat and post propaganda links.
> 
> He can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey he is.
Click to expand...


Green Lawn? Really? That's what you see in those pictures?

Pilots wouldn't attempt those maneuvers, Of course they wouldn't be planning on slamming into a building either.

What was removed that shouldn't have been? In a rescue and then recovery I don't think they were thinking about a crime scene.

What cameras the Pentagon has or doesn't have is really none of your business, as it is none of mine. The tapes will be released when they are declassified.


None of us are privy to what any internal investigation at the pentagon may have been. But why would anyone be court marshaled? 

I see lots of debris all over the place there. I also showed your buddy eots all about Fresh Kills and all the evidence found by people going through all the debris by hand.

When are you going to stop calling people names and actually answer the questions you have been dodging for a year?


----------



## idb

9/11 inside job said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot fighter pilot...and eyewitness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing she flew was a desk.
> She was in logistical support in the Airforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are in serious denial here.
Click to expand...


Not denial, I just believe it is important not to accept anything on the 'net at face value.
After all, that's what you say you are doing by not accepting the 9/11 incidents at face value.

OK, we'll start with Ms Kwiatkowski as an easy one.
You have held her up as an expert in matters of flight and physics (for want of a better term).
I have looked her up and apparently she has a PhD in World Politics from The Catholic University of America.
She has an MS in Science Management from the University of Alaska.
She has an MA in Government from Harvard University.

The Science Management course, from the University of Alaska's own website, is described as follows


> The master of science degree in engineering management is designed for engineers who hold, or expect to hold, positions as managers in such technical organizations as engineering design consultants, construction companies, petroleum and other manufacturing and development industries, public agencies and the military services. The master of science in science management is similar and is available to holders of bachelor's degrees in the physical, natural, and medical sciences. Since its beginning in 1959, the program and its counterpart at the Anchorage campus have granted more than 550 master's degrees.
> 
> Students take 30 semester hours of course work, including organization and management, human relations, economics and finance, quantitative, legal, and technical subjects that are important in the management of the technical enterprise. No thesis is required, but a project that examines "real world" technical management problems and presents a report of findings is required.


ref: Engineering and Science Management
Not too much in the way of scientific or engineering training there.

The PHD may allow her to call herself a scientist but I wouldn't have thought it would qualify her as technically qualified to comment on the laws of physics or flight.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Better be careful there, idb. 911 nut job will start calling you a government plant. After all, If you disagree with him/her/it you must be.


----------



## idb

SFC Ollie said:


> Better be careful there, idb. 911 nut job will start calling you a government plant. After all, If you disagree with him/her/it you must be.



I'd like to give him the opportunity to convince me one point at a time.
If he is going to base his argument on expert testimony then at least the experts need to stand up to scrutiny.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I've done that, then you get blamed for dissing veterans or similar things. Right now 911 is pretending to ignore me.


----------



## DiveCon

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have also never used a capital I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you can't spell worth a shit...
> 
> 
> 
> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are just one little *nat* of a debwunker ...who gives a shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's GNAT moron.
Click to expand...

there is also no "w" in debunker


----------



## DiveCon

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> fact dumb ass, how many times must i prove you wrong?
> 
> saddam hussein wanted iran to fear wmds | nbc chicago
> 
> newly released fbi reports describe saddam hussein's reasons for refusing un inspectors to enter iraq | world news | guardian.co.uk
> 
> nbc reports saddam hussein planned to re-start nuclear program | newsbusters.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these media outlets were  just repeating what the government told them there was no real reporting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No id eots, you got spanked and refuse to accept fact. of course we understand, it's what you are used to doing.
Click to expand...

yeah, its easy to ignore the facts when you claim all the media is in on it
but what he fails to understand is that only widens the number of people that could leak


----------



## Wyld Kard

This may be an older thread, but I don't care.  Terral has put together a good collection of information that clearly shows and proves that NO PLANE STRUCK THE PENTAGON ON 9/11.  The agrument still rages on, because morons like Gomer Ollie and Dawgshit are insistent that a "plane" struck the Pentagon on 9/11, but there is NO PROOF OF THAT.

Gomer Ollie has become increasingly more stupid as time goes on, because it NOT ENOUGH that I posted proof that clearly shows NO PLANE STRUCK THE PENTAGON, he is now bitchin that for me to post proof of the "Dead Bodies", the DNA and the plane wreckage.  

A retarded monkey could figure out that NO PLANE HITTING THE PENTAGON = NO DEAD BODIES OF PASSENGERS OR NO DNA RESULTS OR NO PLANE WRECKAGE.  There was wreckage at the site, but it did not come from a Boeing 757.  A Boeing 757 is 60 tons and if it crashed in the Pentagon as the American people have been led to believe, then it would leave 60 Tons of scrap, NOT A FEW PIECES.  

The lack of evidence that a Boeing 757 had crashed into the Pentagon is only surpassed by the incredulous nature of the DNA fable.  

Here are some of the many inconsistencies:

The government story line alleges that the heat was so intense that the fuselage and engines of the plane vaporized, this is how the Pentagon explained away the nearly total lack of aircraft debris.   Whatever wasnt pulverized on impact, melted away in the ensuing fire  so went the official story. A BULLSHIT LIE 

The melting point of aluminum is around 1,700 degrees F.  The heat that was generated in the Pentagon fire supposedly was well above this, since they claimed that the aluminum vaporized!  That happens at 11,000 degrees F!!! 

DNA is an organic molecule that is very fragile, easily destroyed by temperatures at just a few hundred degrees C. 


Proof No Plane Hit The Pentagon
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9l2GbOgcGHg]Proof NO plane hit the Pentagon - YouTube[/ame]

HEY GOMER, SHIT-FOR-BRAINS, LIKE I SAID BEFORE YOU ARE WRONG, YOU HAVE BEEN WRONG AND YOU WILL CONTINUE TO BE WRONG.  DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## creativedreams

The exact area of the Pentagon involved on 9/11 just happened to be exactly where the only part of the building began undergoing a construction project to reinforce for a possible impact

From the archives of USA Today:


> Luck  if it can be called that  had it that the terrorists aimed the Boeing 757 at the only part of the Pentagon that already had been renovated



USATODAY.com - Pentagon repairs to cost $700 million

Even an Air Force accident investigator made disturbing statements about the Pentagon Plane and the Shanksville plane crash sites:

Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force:  U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority. Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College. 34-year Air Force career. Licensed commercial pilot. Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic. 

 Quote: With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged. 

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## LA RAM FAN

idb said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better be careful there, idb. 911 nut job will start calling you a government plant. After all, If you disagree with him/her/it you must be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to give him the opportunity to convince me one point at a time.
> If he is going to base his argument on expert testimony then at least the experts need to stand up to scrutiny.
Click to expand...


since this thread has been brought back this guy unlike gomer pyle ollie is actually not a plant.He doesnt troll the boards everyday  year after year coming back to have his ass handed to him on a platter like gomer does constantly either.He is a just a bush dupe in denial and afraid of the truth and only sees what he wants to see like so many americans.Like all americans and like gomer,he cant counter the facts and evidence in this five minute video or account for bld 7 either just like agent gomer never has been able to. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html

If loyal Bush dupe Idb was still here,he would cowardly run off with his tail between his legs without even trying to debunk the facts in this video like you always do Gomer.

No gomer,HE is just a Bush dupe frady cat in denial,YOU on the other  hand as we both know,have exposed yourself as the agent fraud you are who has disgraced your fellow military officers taking money to troll these boards like you do.THAT being said Gomer,you REALLY should consider doing those fellow military officers a favor and putting that gun to your head selling them out for money like you have. this isnt like talking about a movie where people can disagree if it was bad or not and there is no right or wrong.

Idb is afraid of the truth and only sees what he wants to see blatantly ignoring evidence and facts that prove him wrong cause the truth scares him where with YOU,you already know it was an inside job and your just here to troll the boards cause thats what you have sold your soul down the drain for.I actually pitty gomer because he will suffer pain in the future the worst way imiagineable with the karma he is bringing down on himself for participating in this cover up for money like he does and denying that he is.


----------



## Mr. Jones

creativedreams said:


> The exact area of the Pentagon involved on 9/11 just happened to be exactly where the only part of the building began undergoing a construction project to reinforce for a possible impact
> 
> From the archives of USA Today:
> 
> 
> 
> Luck  if it can be called that  had it that the terrorists aimed the Boeing 757 at the only part of the Pentagon that already had been renovated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USATODAY.com - Pentagon repairs to cost $700 million
> 
> Even an Air Force accident investigator made disturbing statements about the Pentagon Plane and the Shanksville plane crash sites:
> 
> Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force:  U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority. Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College. 34-year Air Force career. Licensed commercial pilot. Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic.
> 
> Quote: With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged.
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
Click to expand...


Flight 77 was reported to still being in the air, with ACARS 20 minutes after the alleged
impact into the Pentagon. Whether it was the 757, or a smaller plane/drone/missile,  
how was this allowed to happen, who was in charge of the security, at the airports and the WTC complexes? Terror drills happening at the same time?? Just like the tube bombings in London....

The bigger picture tells the story,, and points to an inside job, with help from a nation state...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> This may be an older thread, but I don't care.  Terral has put together a good collection of information that clearly shows and proves that NO PLANE STRUCK THE PENTAGON ON 9/11.  The agrument still rages on, because morons like Gomer Ollie and Dawgshit are insistent that a "plane" struck the Pentagon on 9/11, but there is NO PROOF OF THAT.
> 
> Gomer Ollie has become increasingly more stupid as time goes on, because it NOT ENOUGH that I posted proof that clearly shows NO PLANE STRUCK THE PENTAGON, he is now bitchin that for me to post proof of the "Dead Bodies", the DNA and the plane wreckage.
> 
> A retarded monkey could figure out that NO PLANE HITTING THE PENTAGON = NO DEAD BODIES OF PASSENGERS OR NO DNA RESULTS OR NO PLANE WRECKAGE.  There was wreckage at the site, but it did not come from a Boeing 757.  A Boeing 757 is 60 tons and if it crashed in the Pentagon as the American people have been led to believe, then it would leave 60 Tons of scrap, NOT A FEW PIECES.
> 
> The lack of evidence that a Boeing 757 had crashed into the Pentagon is only surpassed by the incredulous nature of the DNA fable.
> 
> Here are some of the many inconsistencies:
> 
> The government story line alleges that the heat was so intense that the fuselage and engines of the plane vaporized, this is how the Pentagon explained away the nearly total lack of aircraft debris.   Whatever wasnt pulverized on impact, melted away in the ensuing fire  so went the official story. A BULLSHIT LIE
> 
> The melting point of aluminum is around 1,700 degrees F.  The heat that was generated in the Pentagon fire supposedly was well above this, since they claimed that the aluminum vaporized!  That happens at 11,000 degrees F!!!
> 
> DNA is an organic molecule that is very fragile, easily destroyed by temperatures at just a few hundred degrees C.
> 
> 
> Proof No Plane Hit The Pentagon
> Proof NO plane hit the Pentagon - YouTube
> 
> HEY GOMER, SHIT-FOR-BRAINS, LIKE I SAID BEFORE YOU ARE WRONG, YOU HAVE BEEN WRONG AND YOU WILL CONTINUE TO BE WRONG.  DEAL WITH IT.





Yeah Gomer Ollie and all these other agent trolls in my sig below who defend the fairy tales of 9/11 to no end as you cant tell from reading their replys throughout this whole thread,they always got their asses handed to them on a platter by Terral when he was here.Terral kind of got nutty on other topics while he was making threads like the elion comet that was going to destroy the planet and things like that,but he for sure knew his material when is came to 9/11 though.He always made some really excellent threads on it.

There was this other great thread of terrals I will have to find for you that he produced on the shanksville crash.anytime he would challenge trolls like Gomer Ollie to produce the evidence that an airliner crashed there,they could never produce any.Just like they cant produce any that one hit the pentagon.But the shanksville crash he REALLY owned them on though.

Because he would ask where is the nose section,where is the luggae and the seats that you see in a plane crash,and like they always do,they evaded those facts and had no answers and Terral would end the discussion with them rightly so saying the truth saying-SFC OLLIE here has NO EVIDENCE.they never do either so he was always telling the truth when he made that statement.

What always cracked me up about the loyal Bush dupes here is the ones that were not troll agents like Gomer Ollie,that were just loyal Bush dupes living in denial and afraid of the truth,Terral would make his thread and aks-what do you see here in this photo,I see nothing but an empty crater where is the all the wreackage that should be seen all over the ground? and some of them would actually come back and say-Okay Terral so they are lying,just because they're lying doesnt mean it was an inside job.

man these Bush dupes like IDb and agent trolls like Gomer Ollie should start a comedy club,they would have many people rolling out of their seats in laughter with their pathetic posts grasping at straws like they do here denying reality.

What REALLY cracks me up about Gomer Ollie is he accepts the governments version that the plane VAPORIZED which is why there was no luggage,no seats,no tail section or nothing. Shit for brains Gomer Ollie and Dawshit and Idb they accept the governments version that the airliner vaporized and melted the aluminum off the plane yet they defend their fairy tale that even though it vaporized,they were still able to get the DNA off the bodies on the plane.

That would for a movie in the movies but THIS is reality and that doesnt work in the REAL world which they cant deal with.

If they're lying like that one poster admitted back then,they should be asking themselves WHY are they lying and covering it up then.Obviously thats not something she bothered to use her noodle on I remember who the exact poster was who said that so I remember it was a female one.I 'll have to find that thread for you and show you where she said that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr. Jones said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> The exact area of the Pentagon involved on 9/11 just happened to be exactly where the only part of the building began undergoing a construction project to reinforce for a possible impact
> 
> From the archives of USA Today:
> 
> 
> 
> Luck  if it can be called that  had it that the terrorists aimed the Boeing 757 at the only part of the Pentagon that already had been renovated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USATODAY.com - Pentagon repairs to cost $700 million
> 
> Even an Air Force accident investigator made disturbing statements about the Pentagon Plane and the Shanksville plane crash sites:
> 
> Col. George Nelson, MBA, U.S. Air Force:  U.S. Air Force aircraft accident investigator and airplane parts authority. Graduate, U.S. Air Force War College. 34-year Air Force career. Licensed commercial pilot. Licensed airframe and powerplant mechanic.
> 
> Quote: With all the evidence readily available at the Pentagon crash site, any unbiased rational investigator could only conclude that a Boeing 757 did not fly into the Pentagon as alleged. Similarly, with all the evidence available at the Pennsylvania crash site, it was most doubtful that a passenger airliner caused the obvious hole in the ground and certainly not the Boeing 757 as alleged.
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Flight 77 was reported to still being in the air, with ACARS 20 minutes after the alleged
> impact into the Pentagon. Whether it was the 757, or a smaller plane/drone/missile,
> how was this allowed to happen, who was in charge of the security, at the airports and the WTC complexes? Terror drills happening at the same time?? Just like the tube bombings in London....
> 
> The bigger picture tells the story,, and points to an inside job, with help from a nation state...
Click to expand...


those militay officers in the link that CD posted are the high ranking military officers gomer has disgraced selling his soul down the drain for money like he has.


----------



## SFC Ollie

You lose..........


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I love how agent Gomers handlers sent him here so quickly to fart again..He sure enjoys his ass beatings he gets here constantly.He would never come back here so quickly for them for free all the time  this sellout traiter to his military officers wouldnt.no way.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> I love how agent Gomers handlers sent him here so quickly to fart again..He sure enjoys his ass beatings he gets here constantly.He would never come back here so quickly for them for free all the time  this sellout traiter to his military officers wouldnt.no way.



Speaking of handlers, you never did answer my question in the other thread.

Is paid troll Dickie Gage sharing some of his $85K per year with you for keeping his movement alive?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Anytime a movement has people who cannot present any evidence and spend their time making feeble attempts to insult honorably retired soldiers, their movement is not alive.........

Yet these feeble minded few carry on........


----------



## creativedreams

SFC Ollie said:


> You lose..........



Interesting how all the evidence at the Pentagon of a Jumbo Passenger plane is few enough to fit in the back of a pickup truck and small enough for one man to carry...

So how many jumbo jet tires were found at the scene for evidence? How many actually on a Boeing jumbo jet?

So how much of the rest of the jumbo passenger plane...seats...etc were found?....LOL...you are such a tool...






In your mind evedence could NEVER be planted for any reason in government...

Hate to break it to you but it happens at EVERY level of government...the only thing is when it's at the top of the pyramid scheme do you think they will investigate their selves?

*"Stephen Anderson, Ex NYPD Cop: We Planted Evidence, Framed Innocent People To Reach Quotas"

Stephen Anderson, Ex NYPD Cop: We Planted Evidence, Framed Innocent People To Reach Quotas

*"Genius Cops Caught Apparently Planting Evidence By Own Dash Camera"

Genius Cops Caught Apparently Planting Evidence By Own Dash Camera

*"Newspaper reports say FBI believes army planted evidence in Freeport mine shooting"

Newspaper reports say FBI believes army planted evidence in Freeport mine shooting

*"Planted Evidence Leads To Suit Against New Haven"

Planted Evidence Leads To Suit Against New Haven - Hartford Courant

*"The agency actually did make a video purporting to show Osama bin Laden and his cronies sitting around a campfire swigging bottles of liquor and savoring their conquests with boys, one of the former CIA officers recalled, chuckling at the memory. The actors were drawn from &#8220;some of us darker-skinned employees,&#8221; he said."

SpyTalk - CIA unit's wacky idea: Depict Saddam as gay

*"During planning for the 2003 invasion of Iraq, the CIA's Iraq Operations Group kicked around a number of ideas for discrediting Saddam Hussein in the eyes of his people.

One was to create a video purporting to show the Iraqi dictator having sex with a teenage boy, according to two former CIA officials familiar with the project."

SpyTalk - CIA unit's wacky idea: Depict Saddam as gay


----------



## SFC Ollie

So prove it......

Thousands would have had to be in on the planning execution and coverup, yet not one whistle blower has come forward....This from a government that can't keep a wire tap secret...........

You got nothing but Opinion and we all have those.... They're free......


----------



## creativedreams

SFC Ollie said:


> So prove it......
> 
> Thousands would have had to be in on the planning execution and coverup, yet not one whistle blower has come forward....This from a government that can't keep a wire tap secret...........
> 
> You got nothing but Opinion and we all have those.... They're free......



Hundreds if not thousands were lured to be deputized as "special agents" during the 9/11 investigation literally making it illigal for them to say what they know and likely face prison time.

I read the article awhile back but am in the process of looking for it....


----------



## Wyld Kard

9/11 inside job said:


> I love how agent Gomers handlers sent him here so quickly to fart again..He sure enjoys his ass beatings he gets here constantly.He would never come back here so quickly for them for free all the time  this sellout traiter to his military officers wouldnt.no way.



Yep, Gomer Ollie is content on posting images of scrap that clearly DID NOT come from a Boeing 757 as well as posting fake images of burned and charred prop manniquins.  



I had another disinfo puppet on another site post the exact same images and try to pass them off as the real deal, when it's clear that they are not.  It's as if these disinfo puppets are reading from script.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Further proof that Flight AA77 DID NOT hit the Pentagon as the American people have been deceived to believe by a lying and corrupt US Government and media.  


*Radiation Expert Claims High-Radiation Readings Near Pentagon After 9/11 Indicate Depleted Uranium Used; High-Ranking Army Officer Claims Missile Used at Pentagon, Not Commercial Airliner*






Two high profile radiation experts concur Pentagon strike involved use of a missile. Also Geiger counter readings right after the attack shows high levels of radiation 12 miles away from Pentagon crash site.

By Greg Szymanski
August 18, 2005

A radiation expert and high-ranking Army Major, who once headed the militarys depleted uranium project, both contend the Pentagon was hit by missile, not a commercial jetliner, adding high radiation readings after the strike indicate depleted uranium also may have been used.

Im not an explosives or crash site expert, but I am highly knowledgeable in causes and effects related to nuclear radiation contamination. What happened at the Pentagon is highly suspicious, leading me to believe a missile with a depleted uranium warhead may have been used, said radiation expert Leuren Moret in a telephone conversation this week from her Berkeley, California home.

Moret, who has spent a life time working in the nuclear field, first as a staff scientist at the Livermore Nuclear Weapons Laboratory in California, is now a member of The Radiation and Public Health Project (RPHP), a privately funded group studying the devastating effects of depleted uranium especially in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Regarding the missile theory, it is also backed up by retired Army Maj. Doug Rokke, a Ph.D. educational physics and former top military expert banished from the Pentagon after the military failed to follow regulations regarding the use, clean up, and medical treatment regarding the use of depleted uranium.

When you look at the whole thing, especially the crash site void of airplane parts, the size of the hole left in the building and the fact the projectiles impact penetrated numerous concrete walls, it looks like the work of a missile, said Maj. Rokke from his Rantoul, IL home this week. And when you look at the damage, it was obviously a missile. Also, if you look at the WTC and the disturbing flash hitting the tower right before the impact of the airplane, it also looks like a missile was used.

And to prove the governments jetliner theory is wrong, Moret said the quick actions of a friend near the Pentagon on the morning of 9/11, provide even more suspicion.

Moret recalls on the tragic morning that once she saw the jetliner strike the twin towers and then heard about the Pentagon crash, she immediately called a close friend in Alexandria VA, Dr. Janette Sherman.

Thinking radiation might be involved, she quickly asked Dr. Sherman, 77, a radiation expert and medical doctor who lived about 12 miles from the crash site, to get a Geiger counter reading.

What the pair of experts found is astonishing. What they found is not only astonishing but four years after 9/11, whats even more incredible is that their findings have been completely ignored by most everyone, including the Bush administration, the 9/11 Commission, and the mainstream media, all who appear more interested in rubber stamping the official 9/11 story then getting at the real truth.

Dr. Sherman was downwind from the Pentagon on 9/11 and her Geiger counter readings show an extremely high reading, a reading of more than eight to ten times higher than normal, said Moret, also an expert in the cause and effects of depleted uranium.

Dr. Sherman, who is well-respected radiation expert herself, then went about contacting the proper authorities in order to try and alert emergency responders of the radiation risk at the Pentagon crash site. And we have also kept photos of the Geiger counter readings in order to verify what Dr. Sherman found 12 miles away.

After notifying the Nuclear Industrial Safety Agency (NIRS), experts from the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) and the FBI were alerted and according to Moret, radiation experts later confirmed high radiation levels at the Pentagon crash site possibly from the presence from depleted uranium or other unknown causes.

But what disturbed Moret most has been the Bush administrations lack of concern and its failure to mount a thorough investigation into what really caused the high radiation levels, saying perhaps the findings might reveal something contrary to the official story that a jetliner rammed through 12 Pentagon walls of solid concrete.

Even if there was depleted uranium used, do you think the likes of Bush, Cheney, and Rumsfeld would really care? These are bottom feeders that 20 or 30 years ago wouldnt have been even allowed to set foot in such high positions of power, said Moret.

Editor's note: Dr. Moret does not realize that the ones who inhabited the White House 20 or 30 years ago were just like Bush and Cheney.

Although Dr. Shermans Geiger counter cant be a conclusive finding, another nuclear radiation expert, Marion Fulk, agrees the positive reading, if anything, is suspicious.

It definitely looks suspicious but, of course, many factors have to be considered before a conclusion is reached, said Fulk in a telephone conversation this week. The type of Geiger counter used by Dr. Sherman needs to be looked at as well as the possibility of the true source of the radiation, whether it is depleted uranium in a missile, ballast in the airplane or within the structure of the building hit.

Even though no one can be sure, one thing positive is the Bush administration never really seriously cared about addressing the possibility of depleted uranium at the Pentagon just like it cares little about the same problem at the World Trade Center and in the war fields of Iraq and Afghanistan.

And, more recently, Moret, Fulk, and Maj. Rokke, along with Dennis Kyne, Bob Jones, and Mark Zeller,  have provided documentation for an explosive video written and produced by Joyce Riley and William Lewis called Beyond Treason, providing an in depth look at depleted uranium used in the Gulf Wars and its likelihood of causing numerous civilian and military illnesses.

It has been determined that the equivalent of more than 400,000 Nagasaki bombs has been released in the middle east since 1991, said Moret, citing a report and subsequent speech at a 2000 depleted uranium conference given by Professor Yagasaki, a physicist and well-respected nuclear radiation expert.

And in an 89 minute video, exploring a massive government cover up,  Riley and Lewis point out the unexplained illnesses in civilians and military personal may be the cause of depleted uranium or perhaps a combination of overlapping causes, including chemical and biological exposure and the use of experimental vaccines.

The writers of  Beyond Treason, added:

The ailing Gulf War heroes from all 27 coalition countries slowly die from of 'unknown causes,' they wait for answers from their respective governments, but no satisfying or even credible answers have come forth from the military establishment. Records that span over a decade point to negligence and even culpability on the part of the U.S. Department of Defense and their disposable army' mentality."

The VA has determined that 250,000 troops are now permanently disabled, 15,000 troops are dead and over 425,000 are ill and slowly dying from what the Department of Defense still calls a mystery disease. How many more will have to die before action is taken?

Editor's note: All of them will have to die because that is these "people's goal. See the 6th edition of this publication for who they are.

And in February, 2004, a conference called Dialogues with Decision Makers was held in New Delhi, India, where a group of experts gathered for the prevention of nuclear war and looked closely at the depleted uranium problem in the Middle East.

Admiral Vishnu Bhagwat, former chief of the Naval Staff in India, reported the following shocking details about the effects of depleted uranium:

In the 2003 war, the Iraqis were subjected to the Pentagons radioactive arsenal, mainly in the urban centers, unlike in the deserts in 1991.  The aggregate effects of illnesses and long term disabilities and genetic birth defects will be apparent only 2008 onwards."

By now, half of all the 697,000 US soldiers involved in the 1991 war have reported serious illnesses.  According the American Gulf War Veterans Association, more than 30 per cent of these soldiers are chronically ill, and receiving disability benefits from the Veterans Administration."

Near the Republican Palace where US troops stood guard and over 1000 employees walked in and out, the radiation readings were the hottest in Iraq, at nearly 1900 times background radiation levels."

At a roadside stand, selling fresh bunches of parsley, mint, and onions, children played on a burnt out Iraqi tank  just outside Baghdad, the Geiger counter registered 1000 times normal background radiation."

The Pentagon and the United Nations estimate that the US and Britain used 1,100 to 2,200 tons of armor piercing shells made of DU during attacks in March-April 2003, far more than the 1991 Gulf War (this does not include air dispensed DU munitions and missiles),  wrote the Post Intelligencer.

The long term effects, as Dr. Asaf Durakovic elaborates, after the early neurological symptoms are cancer, and related radiation illnesses such as chronic fatigue syndrome, joint and muscle pain, neurological and/or nerve damage, mood disturbances, auto-immune deficiencies, lung and kidney damage, vision problems, skin rupture, increase in miscarriages, maternal mortality, and genetic birth defects/deformation.

For years the US government described the Gulf War Syndrome as a post traumatic stress disorder.  It was labeled as a psychological problem or simply as mysterious unrelated ailments much in the same way as health problems of Vietnam veterans suffering from Agent Orange poisoning.

Bottom line:  Every single aspect of 9/11 is an inside job.


----------



## Politico

Oh lord who dug this drivel back up?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Disinformation is so readily available and believed..... I guess it's all in whether you want the truth or the truther version.........




> However, DU is a radiation hazard when it is inhaled in
> the form of tiny insoluble particles,
> which lodge in the lungs
> and remain there for very long
> times. DU is less of a radiation
> hazard than natural U because
> it is less radioactive than natural
> U. Direct (external) radiation
> from DU is very low and
> only of concern to workers
> who melt and cast U metal.
> DU used in commercial civilian applications does not
> present a significant health hazard because it is usually
> in solid form and not available for inhalation or ingestion.
> Military operations with DU, however, may contaminate
> soil, groundwater, and breathing air. When
> used as a weapon, small particles of DU may be produced.
> These particles have high density and most fall to
> the ground very close to where they are produced



http://hps.org/documents/dufactsheet.pdf


----------



## SFC Ollie

And widcard or 911nutjob just negged me a whole 13 points..... Gee it hurts so bad...LOL

And of course as most of these asshole cowards the kid has his/her/it's, pm's turned off so I get to respond in public.
This is what I would have said in PM:

Fuck off dipshit, you haven't proved one fucking thing yet, All you do is talk shit and claim things are wrong without disproving them.  Keep it up, you're so good at it....Whose sock are you again?

And bring on some more opinion so we can use fact to destroy it.......

Carry on...........


----------



## creativedreams

SFC Ollie said:


> And widcard or 911nutjob just negged me a whole 13 points..... Gee it hurts so bad...LOL
> 
> And of course as most of these asshole cowards the kid has his/her/it's, pm's turned off so I get to respond in public.
> This is what I would have said in PM:
> 
> Fuck off dipshit, you haven't proved one fucking thing yet, All you do is talk shit and claim things are wrong without disproving them.  Keep it up, you're so good at it....Whose sock are you again?
> 
> And bring on some more opinion so we can use fact to destroy it.......
> 
> Carry on...........



No offense but you must have an I.Q. barely above 65pts....which is just high enough to avoid to be a legally dumbfuck.....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SFC Ollie said:


> Disinformation is so readily available and believed..... I guess it's all in whether you want the truth or the truther version.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, DU is a radiation hazard when it is inhaled in
> the form of tiny insoluble particles,
> which lodge in the lungs
> and remain there for very long
> times. DU is less of a radiation
> hazard than natural U because
> it is less radioactive than natural
> U. Direct (external) radiation
> from DU is very low and
> only of concern to workers
> who melt and cast U metal.
> DU used in commercial civilian applications does not
> present a significant health hazard because it is usually
> in solid form and not available for inhalation or ingestion.
> Military operations with DU, however, may contaminate
> soil, groundwater, and breathing air. When
> used as a weapon, small particles of DU may be produced.
> These particles have high density and most fall to
> the ground very close to where they are produced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hps.org/documents/dufactsheet.pdf
Click to expand...


They get really upset when it can be pointed out that Boeing uses DU for trim weights on their planes.



> Aircraft that contain depleted uranium trim weights (such as the Boeing 747100) may contain between 400 to 1,500 kg of DU. This application is controversial because the DU may enter the environment if the aircraft were to crash. The metal can also oxidize to a fine powder in a fire


Depleted uranium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Another meme bites the dust.


----------



## creativedreams

Rat in the Hat said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disinformation is so readily available and believed..... I guess it's all in whether you want the truth or the truther version.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, DU is a radiation hazard when it is inhaled in
> the form of tiny insoluble particles,
> which lodge in the lungs
> and remain there for very long
> times. DU is less of a radiation
> hazard than natural U because
> it is less radioactive than natural
> U. Direct (external) radiation
> from DU is very low and
> only of concern to workers
> who melt and cast U metal.
> DU used in commercial civilian applications does not
> present a significant health hazard because it is usually
> in solid form and not available for inhalation or ingestion.
> Military operations with DU, however, may contaminate
> soil, groundwater, and breathing air. When
> used as a weapon, small particles of DU may be produced.
> These particles have high density and most fall to
> the ground very close to where they are produced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hps.org/documents/dufactsheet.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They get really upset when it can be pointed out that Boeing uses DU for trim weights on their planes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aircraft that contain depleted uranium trim weights (such as the Boeing 747100) may contain between 400 to 1,500 kg of DU. This application is controversial because the DU may enter the environment if the aircraft were to crash. The metal can also oxidize to a fine powder in a fire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depleted uranium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Another meme bites the dust.
Click to expand...


What the f*** are you talking about man with a low I.Q.....?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

creativedreams said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disinformation is so readily available and believed..... I guess it's all in whether you want the truth or the truther version.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hps.org/documents/dufactsheet.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They get really upset when it can be pointed out that Boeing uses DU for trim weights on their planes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aircraft that contain depleted uranium trim weights (such as the Boeing 747100) may contain between 400 to 1,500 kg of DU. This application is controversial because the DU may enter the environment if the aircraft were to crash. The metal can also oxidize to a fine powder in a fire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depleted uranium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Another meme bites the dust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the f*** are you talking about man with a low I.Q.....?
Click to expand...


Translation...





*Whaaa, the nasty man exposed our bullshit.*​



.


----------



## creativedreams

Rat in the Hat said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> They get really upset when it can be pointed out that Boeing uses DU for trim weights on their planes.
> 
> 
> Depleted uranium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Another meme bites the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the f*** are you talking about man with a low I.Q.....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Translation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whaaa, the nasty man exposed our bullshit.*​
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


I rest my case...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

creativedreams said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disinformation is so readily available and believed..... I guess it's all in whether you want the truth or the truther version.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hps.org/documents/dufactsheet.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They get really upset when it can be pointed out that Boeing uses DU for trim weights on their planes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aircraft that contain depleted uranium trim weights (such as the Boeing 747100) may contain between 400 to 1,500 kg of DU. This application is controversial because the DU may enter the environment if the aircraft were to crash. The metal can also oxidize to a fine powder in a fire
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Depleted uranium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Another meme bites the dust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the f*** are you talking about man with a low I.Q.....?
Click to expand...


Hey, since Rimjob won't answer, maybe you will.

Is paid troll Dickie Gage sharing any of his $85K annual salary from AE9/11T with you last few holdouts who believe his bullshit about 9/11?


----------



## creativedreams

Rat in the Hat said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> They get really upset when it can be pointed out that Boeing uses DU for trim weights on their planes.
> 
> 
> Depleted uranium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Another meme bites the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the f*** are you talking about man with a low I.Q.....?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, since Rimjob won't answer, maybe you will.
> 
> Is paid troll Dickie Gage sharing any of his $85K annual salary from AE9/11T with you last few holdouts who believe his bullshit about 9/11?
Click to expand...


Do you even comprehend how much of the population besides him have a high enough I.Q. to be perceptive enough to comprehend everything that relates to the 9/11 event and everything that went on during that time frame....

Obviously not because many, many prominent figures in many different areas have well documented statements on the event that directly conflict with your view....but I guess you are much smarter than all of them....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

creativedreams said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the f*** are you talking about man with a low I.Q.....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, since Rimjob won't answer, maybe you will.
> 
> Is paid troll Dickie Gage sharing any of his $85K annual salary from AE9/11T with you last few holdouts who believe his bullshit about 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even comprehend how much of the population besides him have a high enough I.Q. to be perceptive enough to comprehend everything that relates to the 9/11 event and went on during that time frame....
> 
> Obviously not because many, many prominent figures in many different areas have well documented statements on the event that directly conflict with your view....but I guess you are much smarter than all of them....
Click to expand...


Right. So why are all your former heroes running away from the movement?

Avery is now saying 9/11 wasn't an inside job, but an intelligence failure.
Burmas has gone back to the family pizza parlor.
S. Jones has moved on to hawking free energy machines.
Nobody knows where 11.2G Balsamo & Aldo the Buffet Slayer from PfT have gone to.
And Rowe decided to peddle heroin instead of Gage's DVDs, and is now sitting in the jug.


Face it, the movement is dead. We'll build a Death Star before any money is wasted on a new investigation (now with fabulous subpoena powers_ TM_)


----------



## Rat in the Hat

On second thought, we probably shouldn't build Death Stars. The muzzies will attack those, too.


----------



## candycorn

Rat in the Hat said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, since Rimjob won't answer, maybe you will.
> 
> Is paid troll Dickie Gage sharing any of his $85K annual salary from AE9/11T with you last few holdouts who believe his bullshit about 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even comprehend how much of the population besides him have a high enough I.Q. to be perceptive enough to comprehend everything that relates to the 9/11 event and went on during that time frame....
> 
> Obviously not because many, many prominent figures in many different areas have well documented statements on the event that directly conflict with your view....but I guess you are much smarter than all of them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. So why are all your former heroes running away from the movement?
> 
> Avery is now saying 9/11 wasn't an inside job, but an intelligence failure.
> Burmas has gone back to the family pizza parlor.
> S. Jones has moved on to hawking free energy machines.
> Nobody knows where 11.2G Balsamo & Aldo the Buffet Slayer from PfT have gone to.
> And Rowe decided to peddle heroin instead of Gage's DVDs, and is now sitting in the jug.
> 
> 
> Face it, the movement is dead. We'll build a Death Star before any money is wasted on a new investigation (now with fabulous subpoena powers_ TM_)
Click to expand...


Comprehensive assessment of the "movement"--gee aren't movements supposed to move somewhere?


----------



## candycorn

creativedreams said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the f*** are you talking about man with a low I.Q.....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, since Rimjob won't answer, maybe you will.
> 
> Is paid troll Dickie Gage sharing any of his $85K annual salary from AE9/11T with you last few holdouts who believe his bullshit about 9/11?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even comprehend how much of the population besides him have a high enough I.Q. to be perceptive enough to comprehend everything that relates to the 9/11 event and everything that went on during that time frame....
> 
> Obviously not because many, many prominent figures in many different areas have well documented statements on the event that directly conflict with your view....but I guess you are much smarter than all of them....
Click to expand...


What happened to all of those investigations you said were going on in other countries dickweed?


----------



## candycorn

Rat in the Hat said:


> On second thought, we probably shouldn't build Death Stars. The muzzies will attack those, too.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

candycorn said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> On second thought, we probably shouldn't build Death Stars. The muzzies will attack those, too.
Click to expand...


----------



## Toro

Rat in the Hat said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, since Rimjob won't answer, maybe you will.
> 
> Is paid troll Dickie Gage sharing any of his $85K annual salary from AE9/11T with you last few holdouts who believe his bullshit about 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even comprehend how much of the population besides him have a high enough I.Q. to be perceptive enough to comprehend everything that relates to the 9/11 event and went on during that time frame....
> 
> Obviously not because many, many prominent figures in many different areas have well documented statements on the event that directly conflict with your view....but I guess you are much smarter than all of them....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right. So why are all your former heroes running away from the movement?
> 
> Avery is now saying 9/11 wasn't an inside job, but an intelligence failure.
> Burmas has gone back to the family pizza parlor.
> S. Jones has moved on to hawking free energy machines.
> Nobody knows where 11.2G Balsamo & Aldo the Buffet Slayer from PfT have gone to.
> And Rowe decided to peddle heroin instead of Gage's DVDs, and is now sitting in the jug.
> 
> 
> Face it, the movement is dead. We'll build a Death Star before any money is wasted on a new investigation (now with fabulous subpoena powers_ TM_)
Click to expand...


Thank God. 

I've become sooooooo bored with this. Time to move on. 

But the twoofers will never let it go. I'm sure they will be making threads about it 40 years from now.


----------



## Si modo

Wildcard said:


> This may be an older thread, but I don't care.  Terral has put together a good collection of information that clearly shows and proves that NO PLANE STRUCK THE PENTAGON ON 9/11.  The agrument still rages on, because morons like Gomer Ollie and Dawgshit are insistent that a "plane" struck the Pentagon on 9/11, but there is NO PROOF OF THAT.
> 
> Gomer Ollie has become increasingly more stupid as time goes on, because it NOT ENOUGH that I posted proof that clearly shows NO PLANE STRUCK THE PENTAGON, he is now bitchin that for me to post proof of the "Dead Bodies", the DNA and the plane wreckage.
> 
> A retarded monkey could figure out that NO PLANE HITTING THE PENTAGON = NO DEAD BODIES OF PASSENGERS OR NO DNA RESULTS OR NO PLANE WRECKAGE.  There was wreckage at the site, but it did not come from a Boeing 757.  A Boeing 757 is 60 tons and if it crashed in the Pentagon as the American people have been led to believe, then it would leave 60 Tons of scrap, NOT A FEW PIECES.
> 
> The lack of evidence that a Boeing 757 had crashed into the Pentagon is only surpassed by the incredulous nature of the DNA fable.
> 
> Here are some of the many inconsistencies:
> 
> The government story line alleges that the heat was so intense that the fuselage and engines of the plane vaporized, this is how the Pentagon explained away the nearly total lack of aircraft debris.   Whatever wasnt pulverized on impact, melted away in the ensuing fire  so went the official story. A BULLSHIT LIE
> 
> The melting point of aluminum is around 1,700 degrees F.  The heat that was generated in the Pentagon fire supposedly was well above this, since they claimed that the aluminum vaporized!  That happens at 11,000 degrees F!!!
> 
> DNA is an organic molecule that is very fragile, easily destroyed by temperatures at just a few hundred degrees C.
> 
> 
> Proof No Plane Hit The Pentagon
> Proof NO plane hit the Pentagon - YouTube
> 
> HEY GOMER, SHIT-FOR-BRAINS, LIKE I SAID BEFORE YOU ARE WRONG, YOU HAVE BEEN WRONG AND YOU WILL CONTINUE TO BE WRONG.  DEAL WITH IT.


Holy necrobump, Batman.

One of my best friends was burnt on a large percentage of his body and is 100% service disabled vet due to lung damage from jet fuel inhalation.  My fiance helped recover bodies from the site and stepped over burnt fuselage to get to them.

You're a moron.


----------



## SFC Ollie

creativedreams said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And widcard or 911nutjob just negged me a whole 13 points..... Gee it hurts so bad...LOL
> 
> And of course as most of these asshole cowards the kid has his/her/it's, pm's turned off so I get to respond in public.
> This is what I would have said in PM:
> 
> Fuck off dipshit, you haven't proved one fucking thing yet, All you do is talk shit and claim things are wrong without disproving them.  Keep it up, you're so good at it....Whose sock are you again?
> 
> And bring on some more opinion so we can use fact to destroy it.......
> 
> Carry on...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but you must have an I.Q. barely above 65pts....which is just high enough to avoid to be a legally dumbfuck.....
Click to expand...


Yet I trained the troops who are now training those who keep your freedom to be a dumb fuck.. Carry on.....


----------



## rightwinger

Toro said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even comprehend how much of the population besides him have a high enough I.Q. to be perceptive enough to comprehend everything that relates to the 9/11 event and went on during that time frame....
> 
> Obviously not because many, many prominent figures in many different areas have well documented statements on the event that directly conflict with your view....but I guess you are much smarter than all of them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right. So why are all your former heroes running away from the movement?
> 
> Avery is now saying 9/11 wasn't an inside job, but an intelligence failure.
> Burmas has gone back to the family pizza parlor.
> S. Jones has moved on to hawking free energy machines.
> Nobody knows where 11.2G Balsamo & Aldo the Buffet Slayer from PfT have gone to.
> And Rowe decided to peddle heroin instead of Gage's DVDs, and is now sitting in the jug.
> 
> 
> Face it, the movement is dead. We'll build a Death Star before any money is wasted on a new investigation (now with fabulous subpoena powers_ TM_)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> I've become sooooooo bored with this. Time to move on.
> 
> But the twoofers will never let it go. I'm sure they will be making threads about it 40 years from now.
Click to expand...


We still get JFK threads


----------



## Rat in the Hat

rightwinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. So why are all your former heroes running away from the movement?
> 
> Avery is now saying 9/11 wasn't an inside job, but an intelligence failure.
> Burmas has gone back to the family pizza parlor.
> S. Jones has moved on to hawking free energy machines.
> Nobody knows where 11.2G Balsamo & Aldo the Buffet Slayer from PfT have gone to.
> And Rowe decided to peddle heroin instead of Gage's DVDs, and is now sitting in the jug.
> 
> 
> Face it, the movement is dead. We'll build a Death Star before any money is wasted on a new investigation (now with fabulous subpoena powers_ TM_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> I've become sooooooo bored with this. Time to move on.
> 
> But the twoofers will never let it go. I'm sure they will be making threads about it 40 years from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We still get JFK threads
Click to expand...


And "FDR let Pearl Harbor happen" threads.


----------



## sitarro

creativedreams said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lose..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how all the evidence at the Pentagon of a Jumbo Passenger plane is few enough to fit in the back of a pickup truck and small enough for one man to carry...
> 
> So how many jumbo jet tires were found at the scene for evidence? How many actually on a Boeing jumbo jet?
> 
> So how much of the rest of the jumbo passenger plane...seats...etc were found?....LOL...you are such a tool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your mind evedence could NEVER be planted for any reason in government...
> 
> Hate to break it to you but it happens at EVERY level of government...the only thing is when it's at the top of the pyramid scheme do you think they will investigate their selves?
> 
> *"Stephen Anderson, Ex NYPD Cop: We Planted Evidence, Framed Innocent People To Reach Quotas"
> 
> Stephen Anderson, Ex NYPD Cop: We Planted Evidence, Framed Innocent People To Reach Quotas
> 
> *"Genius Cops Caught Apparently Planting Evidence By Own Dash Camera"
> 
> Genius Cops Caught Apparently Planting Evidence By Own Dash Camera
> 
> *"Newspaper reports say FBI believes army planted evidence in Freeport mine shooting"
> 
> Newspaper reports say FBI believes army planted evidence in Freeport mine shooting
> 
> *"Planted Evidence Leads To Suit Against New Haven"
> 
> Planted Evidence Leads To Suit Against New Haven - Hartford Courant
> 
> *"The agency actually did make a video purporting to show Osama bin Laden and his cronies sitting around a campfire swigging bottles of liquor and savoring their conquests with boys, one of the former CIA officers recalled, chuckling at the memory. The actors were drawn from some of us darker-skinned employees, he said."
> 
> SpyTalk - CIA unit's wacky idea: Depict Saddam as gay
> 
> *"During planning for the 2003 invasion of Iraq, the CIA's Iraq Operations Group kicked around a number of ideas for discrediting Saddam Hussein in the eyes of his people.
> 
> One was to create a video purporting to show the Iraqi dictator having sex with a teenage boy, according to two former CIA officials familiar with the project."
> 
> SpyTalk - CIA unit's wacky idea: Depict Saddam as gay
Click to expand...


I'm curious, why do you refer to a 757 as a Jumbo jet? A 757 isn't even considered a wide body much less a Jumbo jet. The photo you display is the new 747-800 main gear, an aircraft that is referred to as a Jumbo jet..........huge difference between a 757-200 and a 747-800.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

sitarro said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lose..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how all the evidence at the Pentagon of a Jumbo Passenger plane is few enough to fit in the back of a pickup truck and small enough for one man to carry...
> 
> So how many jumbo jet tires were found at the scene for evidence? How many actually on a Boeing jumbo jet?
> 
> So how much of the rest of the jumbo passenger plane...seats...etc were found?....LOL...you are such a tool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your mind evedence could NEVER be planted for any reason in government...
> 
> Hate to break it to you but it happens at EVERY level of government...the only thing is when it's at the top of the pyramid scheme do you think they will investigate their selves?
> 
> *"Stephen Anderson, Ex NYPD Cop: We Planted Evidence, Framed Innocent People To Reach Quotas"
> 
> Stephen Anderson, Ex NYPD Cop: We Planted Evidence, Framed Innocent People To Reach Quotas
> 
> *"Genius Cops Caught Apparently Planting Evidence By Own Dash Camera"
> 
> Genius Cops Caught Apparently Planting Evidence By Own Dash Camera
> 
> *"Newspaper reports say FBI believes army planted evidence in Freeport mine shooting"
> 
> Newspaper reports say FBI believes army planted evidence in Freeport mine shooting
> 
> *"Planted Evidence Leads To Suit Against New Haven"
> 
> Planted Evidence Leads To Suit Against New Haven - Hartford Courant
> 
> *"The agency actually did make a video purporting to show Osama bin Laden and his cronies sitting around a campfire swigging bottles of liquor and savoring their conquests with boys, one of the former CIA officers recalled, chuckling at the memory. The actors were drawn from &#8220;some of us darker-skinned employees,&#8221; he said."
> 
> SpyTalk - CIA unit's wacky idea: Depict Saddam as gay
> 
> *"During planning for the 2003 invasion of Iraq, the CIA's Iraq Operations Group kicked around a number of ideas for discrediting Saddam Hussein in the eyes of his people.
> 
> One was to create a video purporting to show the Iraqi dictator having sex with a teenage boy, according to two former CIA officials familiar with the project."
> 
> SpyTalk - CIA unit's wacky idea: Depict Saddam as gay
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, why do you refer to a 757 as a Jumbo jet? A 757 isn't even considered a wide body much less a Jumbo jet. The photo you display is the new 747-800 main gear, an aircraft that is referred to as a Jumbo jet..........huge difference between a 757-200 and a 747-800.
Click to expand...


His little fable would completely fall apart if he posted a real 757 main gear picture.






And look at the 2 "Jumbo Jets" together...






... yep, definitely the same thing.


----------



## creativedreams

Rat in the Hat said:


> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how all the evidence at the Pentagon of a Jumbo Passenger plane is few enough to fit in the back of a pickup truck and small enough for one man to carry...
> 
> So how many jumbo jet tires were found at the scene for evidence? How many actually on a Boeing jumbo jet?
> 
> So how much of the rest of the jumbo passenger plane...seats...etc were found?....LOL...you are such a tool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your mind evedence could NEVER be planted for any reason in government...
> 
> Hate to break it to you but it happens at EVERY level of government...the only thing is when it's at the top of the pyramid scheme do you think they will investigate their selves?
> 
> *"Stephen Anderson, Ex NYPD Cop: We Planted Evidence, Framed Innocent People To Reach Quotas"
> 
> Stephen Anderson, Ex NYPD Cop: We Planted Evidence, Framed Innocent People To Reach Quotas
> 
> *"Genius Cops Caught Apparently Planting Evidence By Own Dash Camera"
> 
> Genius Cops Caught Apparently Planting Evidence By Own Dash Camera
> 
> *"Newspaper reports say FBI believes army planted evidence in Freeport mine shooting"
> 
> Newspaper reports say FBI believes army planted evidence in Freeport mine shooting
> 
> *"Planted Evidence Leads To Suit Against New Haven"
> 
> Planted Evidence Leads To Suit Against New Haven - Hartford Courant
> 
> *"The agency actually did make a video purporting to show Osama bin Laden and his cronies sitting around a campfire swigging bottles of liquor and savoring their conquests with boys, one of the former CIA officers recalled, chuckling at the memory. The actors were drawn from some of us darker-skinned employees, he said."
> 
> SpyTalk - CIA unit's wacky idea: Depict Saddam as gay
> 
> *"During planning for the 2003 invasion of Iraq, the CIA's Iraq Operations Group kicked around a number of ideas for discrediting Saddam Hussein in the eyes of his people.
> 
> One was to create a video purporting to show the Iraqi dictator having sex with a teenage boy, according to two former CIA officials familiar with the project."
> 
> SpyTalk - CIA unit's wacky idea: Depict Saddam as gay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, why do you refer to a 757 as a Jumbo jet? A 757 isn't even considered a wide body much less a Jumbo jet. The photo you display is the new 747-800 main gear, an aircraft that is referred to as a Jumbo jet..........huge difference between a 757-200 and a 747-800.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His little fable would completely fall apart if he posted a real 757 main gear picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the 2 "Jumbo Jets" together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... yep, definitely the same thing.
Click to expand...


1 tire out of ten show up as evidence....couple small scraps of aluminum out of what should have been tons show up as evidence....no seats what so ever etc...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

No tires, seats or aluminum left after the Jenni Rivera crash this week either.









Was that an inside jobbity-job-job too??



Edit to add: They found her driver's license at the crash site.






It must have been plotted by the NWO and the Bilderbergs. Everyone knows paper does not survive high speed plane crashes.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Rat in the Hat said:


> It must have been plotted by the NWO and the Bilderbergs. Everyone knows paper does not survive high speed plane crashes.


That's not true. In fact I've seen a video from the crash site that shows wreckage and body parts. Just Google Jenni Rivera Crash Video and you'll see it too.

And by the way, the FBI "found" the hijackers passports a few blocks away, not IN the Twin Towers wreckage.

Funny how no one else saw it before the Feds show up and "find" them!


----------



## Politico

Mad Scientist said:


> And by the way, the FBI "found" the hijackers passports a few blocks away, not IN the Twin Towers wreckage.



You say that like it proves anything.


----------



## creativedreams

Rat in the Hat said:


> No tires, seats or aluminum left after the Jenni Rivera crash this week either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that an inside jobbity-job-job too??
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add: They found her driver's license at the crash site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must have been plotted by the NWO and the Bilderbergs. Everyone knows paper does not survive high speed plane crashes.



You are proof on how they intentionally hire low I.Q. police officers, internet agents, etc...

Here is a real plane crash site which just happens to be Jenni Rivera's....dumb fuck...

There was tons of debris scattered over 3 football fields in that crash...


----------



## SFC Ollie

You mean like at Shanksville?


----------



## Mr. Jones

SFC Ollie said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And widcard or 911nutjob just negged me a whole 13 points..... Gee it hurts so bad...LOL
> 
> And of course as most of these asshole cowards the kid has his/her/it's, pm's turned off so I get to respond in public.
> This is what I would have said in PM:
> 
> Fuck off dipshit, you haven't proved one fucking thing yet, All you do is talk shit and claim things are wrong without disproving them.  Keep it up, you're so good at it....Whose sock are you again?
> 
> And bring on some more opinion so we can use fact to destroy it.......
> 
> Carry on...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but you must have an I.Q. barely above 65pts....which is just high enough to avoid to be a legally dumbfuck.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet I trained the troops who are now training those who keep your freedom to be a dumb fuck.. Carry on.....
Click to expand...


 What a fucking joke...You believe in shit that has been proven to be false, but have the nerve to say that what you believe in can be verified by facts,
like the 9-11 fairytale? You never once have been able to legitimize your beliefs that the 9-11 attacks happened the way they did according to the state. 
There is more evidence that disproves the legitimacy of the OCT with Osama Bin Laden and 19 hijackers, the demise of the WTC buildings and many other aspects of 9-11, then there is to solidify the narrative as has been told to you. You mentioned that you were neg repped, which goes to show that you care about what others think of you, you follow the herd, toe the official party and state line, despite what you claim to be loyal duty
to your country, you are loyal only to the criminals that have hijacked it, and loyal to the lies they spew, and nothing more.

Nobody's freedom is at risk by any outside forces, Muslim extremists, etc..Except perhaps the state of Israel...
It has been said that the 9-11 attacks were done to the US because "they hate us for our freedoms" but ever since that event the only people taking away our freedoms is our own government.
_"Freedom itself was attacked this morning by a faceless coward, and freedom will be defended." ~ George W. Bush, September 11, 2001_
The only freedom that has been defended, is the freedom of the state to terrorize and loot its own people.

The enemy against us is mainly domestic with global ties. The US government has been overthrown by self serving factions whose interests and loyalties are to the bankers and corporations that benefit from oil, energy, illegal (and legal ) drugs, money laundering and defense (offense actually) and the police state apparatus and war. 
They also serve themselves and their interests, with the help of unfortunate dupes like you, to protect the failing dollar (petrol dollar) by invading sovereign nations who are enemies of Israel.
 Most of these criminals and terrorists loyalty is also to Israel, not the US. 

If soldiers and Veterans had truly defended the US from an actual invasion of our nation, and our _freedoms_,we would not be at endless war with Israel's enemies, we would be engaged in peaceful trade throughout the world with our friends and allies and there would be no threat to the American people.
 I am not surprise idiots like yourself are recruited and used for their purposes, you seem to fit the mold most perfectly, while others who initially thought they were serving this country and later discovered they were lied to, and used under false pretenses, and then abused by the VA, have had the balls to speak out and stand by the nations people and the Constitution.
The American military can at least take heart in knowing they were not the only ones to be lied to and duped, the brainwashed American public is guilty of dereliction of their own duties as citizens.

Fact
_-U.S. troops are engaged in unconstitutional, undeclared wars  but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. drone strikes killed civilians in Pakistan  but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. bombs landed on a wedding party in Afghanistan  but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. soldiers murdered Afghan civilians and kept some of their body parts  but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. helicopter pilots gunned down Iraqi civilians  but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. soldiers killed civilians for sport  but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. troops carelessly killed civilians and then covered it up  but the troops are defending our freedoms. 

In fact, the more the troops defend our freedoms by bombing, invading, and occupying other countries, and supporting Israel at any costs, the more enemies they make of the United States and the more our freedoms get taken away in the name of "fighting terrorism" or "national security."_

_How about defending these freedoms?
The freedom to not be stopped at a checkpoint and have ones car searched without a warrant.
The freedom to be secure in our persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures.
The freedom to not be subject to the Patriot Act.
The freedom to fly without being sexually violated.
The freedom to gamble without government approval.
The freedom to deposit more than $10,000 in a bank account without government scrutiny.
The freedom to fill in a "wetland" on ones own property.
The freedom to cut someones hair for money without a license.
The freedom to home-brew over 100 gallons of beer per year.
The freedom to smoke Cuban cigars.
The freedom to not wear a seatbelt.
The freedom to keep the fruits of ones labor.
The freedom of an employer and an employee to negotiate for any wage.
The freedom to videotape the police in public.
The freedom of businesses to hire and fire whomever they choose.
The freedom to not be brutalized by the police.
The freedom to not be arrested for victimless crimes.
The freedom to sell raw milk.
The freedom to not have ones child subject to unnecessary vaccinations.
The freedom to not have ones child unjustly taken by Child Protective Services.
The freedom for kids to set up neighborhood lemonade stands.
The freedom to not have our e-mail and phone conversations monitored.
The freedom to travel to and trade with any country.
The freedom to be left alone.
The freedom to protest the monetary system without being brutalized by police state thugs

Certainly there are hundreds of things that could be added. We no longer live in a free country. We are increasingly living in a police state, a warfare state, and a national security state. Our freedom is not absolute. The only reason the United States is still considered "the land of the free and the home of the brave" is because we are relatively free, with the degree of freedom varying depending on which country America is compared to.

I conclude with three brief thoughts. One, I want the military to defend our freedoms. But fighting foreign wars only reduces our freedoms. After all, it is still true that war is the health of the state. Two, if the military is going to defend our freedoms, then we need freedoms to defend. Our freedoms must be restored before the military can defend them. And three, the greatest threat to our freedoms is the U.S. government, not the governments of China, Syria, Libya, Yemen, Iraq, Afghanistan, Russia, Cuba, Venezuela, or Iran.
_
Freedoms I Wish the Military Were Defending by Laurence M. Vance


----------



## SFC Ollie

You are free to find another country where you might feel more free.........

And no you have not proven that the 911 Commissions report was wrong on the main points, And no you have not proved that there were any type of bombs planted in the buildings. And yes you are a paranoid fool....

If i was that afraid of my Government i'd have left decades ago.......


----------



## candycorn

creativedreams said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the f*** are you talking about man with a low I.Q.....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whaaa, the nasty man exposed our bullshit.*​
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rest my case...
Click to expand...


Shut the fuck up loser


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.




creativedreams said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even comprehend how much of the population besides him have a high enough I.Q. to be perceptive enough to comprehend everything that relates to the 9/11 event and everything that went on during that time frame....
> 
> Obviously not because many, many prominent figures in many different areas have well documented statements on the event that directly conflict with your view....but I guess you are much smarter than all of them....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats who Gomer Ollie and Moron In the hat constantly show off what dumbfuck trolls they are,.they think THEY are the smart ones and all those high credible high ranking officers in the military you just mentioned are not.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

creativedreams said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> No tires, seats or aluminum left after the Jenni Rivera crash this week either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that an inside jobbity-job-job too??
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add: They found her driver's license at the crash site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must have been plotted by the NWO and the Bilderbergs. Everyone knows paper does not survive high speed plane crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are proof on how they intentionally hire low I.Q. police officers, internet agents, etc...
> 
> Here is a real plane crash site which just happens to be Jenni Rivera's....dumb fuck...
> 
> There was tons of debris scattered over 3 football fields in that crash...
Click to expand...




as always,dumbuck agent troll Moron In the hat shows off the true idiot troll he is and as always,gets his ass handed to him on a platter by CD.. they sure pay him well to embarrass himself here constantly.Thanks for helping to expose agent Moron In The Hat for the lying paid troll he is. He is incapable of admitting when is wrong in his debates and has to resort to lies everytime as you just proved so well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but you must have an I.Q. barely above 65pts....which is just high enough to avoid to be a legally dumbfuck.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I trained the troops who are now training those who keep your freedom to be a dumb fuck.. Carry on.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke...You believe in shit that has been proven to be false, but have the nerve to say that what you believe in can be verified by facts,
> like the 9-11 fairytale? You never once have been able to legitimize your beliefs that the 9-11 attacks happened the way they did according to the state.
> There is more evidence that disproves the legitimacy of the OCT with Osama Bin Laden and 19 hijackers, the demise of the WTC buildings and many other aspects of 9-11, then there is to solidify the narrative as has been told to you. You mentioned that you were neg repped, which goes to show that you care about what others think of you, you follow the herd, toe the official party and state line, despite what you claim to be loyal duty
> to your country, you are loyal only to the criminals that have hijacked it, and loyal to the lies they spew, and nothing more.
> 
> Nobody's freedom is at risk by any outside forces, Muslim extremists, etc..Except perhaps the state of Israel...
> It has been said that the 9-11 attacks were done to the US because "they hate us for our freedoms" but ever since that event the only people taking away our freedoms is our own government.
> _"Freedom itself was attacked this morning by a faceless coward, and freedom will be defended." ~ George W. Bush, September 11, 2001_
> The only freedom that has been defended, is the freedom of the state to terrorize and loot its own people.
> 
> The enemy against us is mainly domestic with global ties. The US government has been overthrown by self serving factions whose interests and loyalties are to the bankers and corporations that benefit from oil, energy, illegal (and legal ) drugs, money laundering and defense (offense actually) and the police state apparatus and war.
> They also serve themselves and their interests, with the help of unfortunate dupes like you, to protect the failing dollar (petrol dollar) by invading sovereign nations who are enemies of Israel.
> Most of these criminals and terrorists loyalty is also to Israel, not the US.
> 
> If soldiers and Veterans had truly defended the US from an actual invasion of our nation, and our _freedoms_,we would not be at endless war with Israel's enemies, we would be engaged in peaceful trade throughout the world with our friends and allies and there would be no threat to the American people.
> I am not surprise idiots like yourself are recruited and used for their purposes, you seem to fit the mold most perfectly, while others who initially thought they were serving this country and later discovered they were lied to, and used under false pretenses, and then abused by the VA, have had the balls to speak out and stand by the nations people and the Constitution.
> The American military can at least take heart in knowing they were not the only ones to be lied to and duped, the brainwashed American public is guilty of dereliction of their own duties as citizens.
> 
> Fact
> _-U.S. troops are engaged in unconstitutional, undeclared wars  but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. drone strikes killed civilians in Pakistan  but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. bombs landed on a wedding party in Afghanistan  but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. soldiers murdered Afghan civilians and kept some of their body parts  but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. helicopter pilots gunned down Iraqi civilians  but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. soldiers killed civilians for sport  but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. troops carelessly killed civilians and then covered it up  but the troops are defending our freedoms.
> 
> In fact, the more the troops defend our freedoms by bombing, invading, and occupying other countries, and supporting Israel at any costs, the more enemies they make of the United States and the more our freedoms get taken away in the name of "fighting terrorism" or "national security."_
> 
> _How about defending these freedoms?
> The freedom to not be stopped at a checkpoint and have ones car searched without a warrant.
> The freedom to be secure in our persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures.
> The freedom to not be subject to the Patriot Act.
> The freedom to fly without being sexually violated.
> The freedom to gamble without government approval.
> The freedom to deposit more than $10,000 in a bank account without government scrutiny.
> The freedom to fill in a "wetland" on ones own property.
> The freedom to cut someones hair for money without a license.
> The freedom to home-brew over 100 gallons of beer per year.
> The freedom to smoke Cuban cigars.
> The freedom to not wear a seatbelt.
> The freedom to keep the fruits of ones labor.
> The freedom of an employer and an employee to negotiate for any wage.
> The freedom to videotape the police in public.
> The freedom of businesses to hire and fire whomever they choose.
> The freedom to not be brutalized by the police.
> The freedom to not be arrested for victimless crimes.
> The freedom to sell raw milk.
> The freedom to not have ones child subject to unnecessary vaccinations.
> The freedom to not have ones child unjustly taken by Child Protective Services.
> The freedom for kids to set up neighborhood lemonade stands.
> The freedom to not have our e-mail and phone conversations monitored.
> The freedom to travel to and trade with any country.
> The freedom to be left alone.
> The freedom to protest the monetary system without being brutalized by police state thugs
> 
> Certainly there are hundreds of things that could be added. We no longer live in a free country. We are increasingly living in a police state, a warfare state, and a national security state. Our freedom is not absolute. The only reason the United States is still considered "the land of the free and the home of the brave" is because we are relatively free, with the degree of freedom varying depending on which country America is compared to.
> 
> I conclude with three brief thoughts. One, I want the military to defend our freedoms. But fighting foreign wars only reduces our freedoms. After all, it is still true that war is the health of the state. Two, if the military is going to defend our freedoms, then we need freedoms to defend. Our freedoms must be restored before the military can defend them. And three, the greatest threat to our freedoms is the U.S. government, not the governments of China, Syria, Libya, Yemen, Iraq, Afghanistan, Russia, Cuba, Venezuela, or Iran.
> _
> Freedoms I Wish the Military Were Defending by Laurence M. Vance
Click to expand...




excellent stuff.well said. Hypocrite Gomer Ollie needs to look in the mirror when calling someone a dumbfuck. what a fucking idiot saying we live in a free country. 


Besides the fact that we lost our freedoms in 1913 when the federal reserve act was created when bankers bribed the few congressmen and senators that were there that day on christmas day when most had gone home for the holidays to spend time with their familys,according to Gomer,the freedoms Gomer Ollie is talking about is the freedom to have TAS searches at the airport with a full body nude scan and being groped,the freedoms  to have police beat up women in chicago with billyclubs in the street and then our facist dictacter president Obama then praise them for their performance. or the freedoms for the police to shoot an unarmed woman and her son at ruby ridge and there is this of course as well which is have-

Bill "I never had sex with this woman" Clinton like clockwork,lied to the american people about the travestys of waco.the next day after the travesty, he was speaking to the nation about those events and in the live address to the nation he went on to say-We never fired at the davidians,they fired at us but we never returned fire or fired back. Unfortunately for him,someone taped the live events of waco and they zoomed in on a helicopter with a gunrunner on the edge with a machine gun firing onto the rooftops of the complex.

Lie # 2 he went on to say was -"We did not start the fire.The davidians accidently  started the fire and thats what led to the deaths of all those people."

 Hitler Clinton though again did not realise there was a cameraman who filmed all those events as they transpired and the film shows a tank with a flame thrower mounted on the top of it shooting flames onto the compound. the survivors matter of fact begged the ATF to not shoot when they came out but they started shooting them anyways and those gestapo officers were actually awarded a medal of honor for bravery and courage .sorry but this is a sick country we live in when the government can violate the laws of citizens and get away with it scott free.sounds like nazisem to me.

Even Janet Reno came out and said in newsweek magazine that Clinton gave her the okay to burn the compund down and according to white house staff people,Clinton was watching it happen and having a jolly old good time laughing with some members of the mafia at the time in the white house.

politicians especially presidents,get away with crimes everyday we could never get away with.Me or you if we go and lie to the supreme court like Clinton or Nixon did,we go to jail.period.Or we leave a lady to die and drown driving drunk like Ted Kennedy did,we go to jail.  this is a sick government we have that they get away with murder and lying like that,especially clinton and Reno murdering innocent women and children in the waco complex.

That was why I never thought anybody could be worse than Clinton when Bush became president and was glad at the time since Gore always went along with whatever he wanted. I never though Bush could be worse tthan Clinton which he was,and I for sure never thought Obama could be worse than Clinton but obviously he is.Murdering more women and children in pakistan and afghanistan with drone attacks on innocent women and children more than Bush did in his entire "EIGHT" years in office.

Yeah thats some free country we live in Gomer.Nice try  you dumbfuck troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. So why are all your former heroes running away from the movement?
> 
> Avery is now saying 9/11 wasn't an inside job, but an intelligence failure.
> Burmas has gone back to the family pizza parlor.
> S. Jones has moved on to hawking free energy machines.
> Nobody knows where 11.2G Balsamo & Aldo the Buffet Slayer from PfT have gone to.
> And Rowe decided to peddle heroin instead of Gage's DVDs, and is now sitting in the jug.
> 
> 
> Face it, the movement is dead. We'll build a Death Star before any money is wasted on a new investigation (now with fabulous subpoena powers_ TM_)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God.
> 
> I've become sooooooo bored with this. Time to move on.
> 
> But the twoofers will never let it go. I'm sure they will be making threads about it 40 years from now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We still get JFK threads
Click to expand...


yeah and you the agent troll always show off what a dumbfuck troll you are and get your ass handed to you on a platter in thet debate by myself and others all the time just like your handlers pay you to. You constantly ignore the mulitple unnaccountable bullets found and suppresses for many years like the one in the windshield that forensic experts said was an ENTRANCE shot in the windshieild.You and candyass troll both show what idiot paid trolls you are ingoring these kinds of facts all the time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> Further proof that Flight AA77 DID NOT hit the Pentagon as the American people have been deceived to believe by a lying and corrupt US Government and media.
> 
> 
> *Radiation Expert Claims High-Radiation Readings Near Pentagon After 9/11 Indicate Depleted Uranium Used; High-Ranking Army Officer Claims Missile Used at Pentagon, Not Commercial Airliner*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two high profile radiation experts concur Pentagon strike involved use of a missile. Also Geiger counter readings right after the attack shows high levels of radiation 12 miles away from Pentagon crash site.
> 
> By Greg Szymanski
> August 18, 2005
> 
> A radiation expert and high-ranking Army Major, who once headed the militarys depleted uranium project, both contend the Pentagon was hit by missile, not a commercial jetliner, adding high radiation readings after the strike indicate depleted uranium also may have been used.
> 
> Im not an explosives or crash site expert, but I am highly knowledgeable in causes and effects related to nuclear radiation contamination. What happened at the Pentagon is highly suspicious, leading me to believe a missile with a depleted uranium warhead may have been used, said radiation expert Leuren Moret in a telephone conversation this week from her Berkeley, California home.
> 
> Moret, who has spent a life time working in the nuclear field, first as a staff scientist at the Livermore Nuclear Weapons Laboratory in California, is now a member of The Radiation and Public Health Project (RPHP), a privately funded group studying the devastating effects of depleted uranium especially in Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> Regarding the missile theory, it is also backed up by retired Army Maj. Doug Rokke, a Ph.D. educational physics and former top military expert banished from the Pentagon after the military failed to follow regulations regarding the use, clean up, and medical treatment regarding the use of depleted uranium.
> 
> When you look at the whole thing, especially the crash site void of airplane parts, the size of the hole left in the building and the fact the projectiles impact penetrated numerous concrete walls, it looks like the work of a missile, said Maj. Rokke from his Rantoul, IL home this week. And when you look at the damage, it was obviously a missile. Also, if you look at the WTC and the disturbing flash hitting the tower right before the impact of the airplane, it also looks like a missile was used.
> 
> And to prove the governments jetliner theory is wrong, Moret said the quick actions of a friend near the Pentagon on the morning of 9/11, provide even more suspicion.
> 
> Moret recalls on the tragic morning that once she saw the jetliner strike the twin towers and then heard about the Pentagon crash, she immediately called a close friend in Alexandria VA, Dr. Janette Sherman.
> 
> Thinking radiation might be involved, she quickly asked Dr. Sherman, 77, a radiation expert and medical doctor who lived about 12 miles from the crash site, to get a Geiger counter reading.
> 
> What the pair of experts found is astonishing. What they found is not only astonishing but four years after 9/11, whats even more incredible is that their findings have been completely ignored by most everyone, including the Bush administration, the 9/11 Commission, and the mainstream media, all who appear more interested in rubber stamping the official 9/11 story then getting at the real truth.
> 
> Dr. Sherman was downwind from the Pentagon on 9/11 and her Geiger counter readings show an extremely high reading, a reading of more than eight to ten times higher than normal, said Moret, also an expert in the cause and effects of depleted uranium.
> 
> Dr. Sherman, who is well-respected radiation expert herself, then went about contacting the proper authorities in order to try and alert emergency responders of the radiation risk at the Pentagon crash site. And we have also kept photos of the Geiger counter readings in order to verify what Dr. Sherman found 12 miles away.
> 
> After notifying the Nuclear Industrial Safety Agency (NIRS), experts from the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) and the FBI were alerted and according to Moret, radiation experts later confirmed high radiation levels at the Pentagon crash site possibly from the presence from depleted uranium or other unknown causes.
> 
> But what disturbed Moret most has been the Bush administrations lack of concern and its failure to mount a thorough investigation into what really caused the high radiation levels, saying perhaps the findings might reveal something contrary to the official story that a jetliner rammed through 12 Pentagon walls of solid concrete.
> 
> Even if there was depleted uranium used, do you think the likes of Bush, Cheney, and Rumsfeld would really care? These are bottom feeders that 20 or 30 years ago wouldnt have been even allowed to set foot in such high positions of power, said Moret.
> 
> Editor's note: Dr. Moret does not realize that the ones who inhabited the White House 20 or 30 years ago were just like Bush and Cheney.
> 
> Although Dr. Shermans Geiger counter cant be a conclusive finding, another nuclear radiation expert, Marion Fulk, agrees the positive reading, if anything, is suspicious.
> 
> It definitely looks suspicious but, of course, many factors have to be considered before a conclusion is reached, said Fulk in a telephone conversation this week. The type of Geiger counter used by Dr. Sherman needs to be looked at as well as the possibility of the true source of the radiation, whether it is depleted uranium in a missile, ballast in the airplane or within the structure of the building hit.
> 
> Even though no one can be sure, one thing positive is the Bush administration never really seriously cared about addressing the possibility of depleted uranium at the Pentagon just like it cares little about the same problem at the World Trade Center and in the war fields of Iraq and Afghanistan.
> 
> And, more recently, Moret, Fulk, and Maj. Rokke, along with Dennis Kyne, Bob Jones, and Mark Zeller,  have provided documentation for an explosive video written and produced by Joyce Riley and William Lewis called Beyond Treason, providing an in depth look at depleted uranium used in the Gulf Wars and its likelihood of causing numerous civilian and military illnesses.
> 
> It has been determined that the equivalent of more than 400,000 Nagasaki bombs has been released in the middle east since 1991, said Moret, citing a report and subsequent speech at a 2000 depleted uranium conference given by Professor Yagasaki, a physicist and well-respected nuclear radiation expert.
> 
> And in an 89 minute video, exploring a massive government cover up,  Riley and Lewis point out the unexplained illnesses in civilians and military personal may be the cause of depleted uranium or perhaps a combination of overlapping causes, including chemical and biological exposure and the use of experimental vaccines.
> 
> The writers of  Beyond Treason, added:
> 
> The ailing Gulf War heroes from all 27 coalition countries slowly die from of 'unknown causes,' they wait for answers from their respective governments, but no satisfying or even credible answers have come forth from the military establishment. Records that span over a decade point to negligence and even culpability on the part of the U.S. Department of Defense and their disposable army' mentality."
> 
> The VA has determined that 250,000 troops are now permanently disabled, 15,000 troops are dead and over 425,000 are ill and slowly dying from what the Department of Defense still calls a mystery disease. How many more will have to die before action is taken?
> 
> Editor's note: All of them will have to die because that is these "people's goal. See the 6th edition of this publication for who they are.
> 
> And in February, 2004, a conference called Dialogues with Decision Makers was held in New Delhi, India, where a group of experts gathered for the prevention of nuclear war and looked closely at the depleted uranium problem in the Middle East.
> 
> Admiral Vishnu Bhagwat, former chief of the Naval Staff in India, reported the following shocking details about the effects of depleted uranium:
> 
> In the 2003 war, the Iraqis were subjected to the Pentagons radioactive arsenal, mainly in the urban centers, unlike in the deserts in 1991.  The aggregate effects of illnesses and long term disabilities and genetic birth defects will be apparent only 2008 onwards."
> 
> By now, half of all the 697,000 US soldiers involved in the 1991 war have reported serious illnesses.  According the American Gulf War Veterans Association, more than 30 per cent of these soldiers are chronically ill, and receiving disability benefits from the Veterans Administration."
> 
> Near the Republican Palace where US troops stood guard and over 1000 employees walked in and out, the radiation readings were the hottest in Iraq, at nearly 1900 times background radiation levels."
> 
> At a roadside stand, selling fresh bunches of parsley, mint, and onions, children played on a burnt out Iraqi tank  just outside Baghdad, the Geiger counter registered 1000 times normal background radiation."
> 
> The Pentagon and the United Nations estimate that the US and Britain used 1,100 to 2,200 tons of armor piercing shells made of DU during attacks in March-April 2003, far more than the 1991 Gulf War (this does not include air dispensed DU munitions and missiles),  wrote the Post Intelligencer.
> 
> The long term effects, as Dr. Asaf Durakovic elaborates, after the early neurological symptoms are cancer, and related radiation illnesses such as chronic fatigue syndrome, joint and muscle pain, neurological and/or nerve damage, mood disturbances, auto-immune deficiencies, lung and kidney damage, vision problems, skin rupture, increase in miscarriages, maternal mortality, and genetic birth defects/deformation.
> 
> For years the US government described the Gulf War Syndrome as a post traumatic stress disorder.  It was labeled as a psychological problem or simply as mysterious unrelated ailments much in the same way as health problems of Vietnam veterans suffering from Agent Orange poisoning.
> 
> Bottom line:  Every single aspect of 9/11 is an inside job.





Wildcard and Cd.excellent stuff from you guys.you took the agent trolls to school and handed them their asses to them on a platter.well done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

creativedreams said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the f*** are you talking about man with a low I.Q.....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Translation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Whaaa, the nasty man exposed our bullshit.*​
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rest my case...
Click to expand...




and you proved it as well.we now know what Gomer Ollie,Candyass,Moron In The Hat,and Rightwinger all look like in real life now.


they can only whine and cry in sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I see from the last three posts that 911IJ is hurt and upset by paid troll Dickie Gage not sharing any of his loot with him. That's a shame.

 Shill Dickie really should pay him for all of his support. He is doing a valiant job here, considering he is the only 3 posters that still post trying to keep Dickie's fantasy alive.

But I guess Pope Dickie's motto is: "All for me, and none for thee".


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey agent whining troll Moron In the Hat,your just in time to see the post that Creative Dreams made about you that exposes what a lying troll you really are.that thats all you ever do when you are cornered.thanks for exposing the truth to everyone what a lying agent troll you are.well done.


That folks is WHY i put this dumbfuck troll on ignore ages ago.I asked him years ago to debunk the facts in a video and when he was cornered and could not do so,he had to resort to lies saying those people in that video said things they never did.and he exposed that AGAIN just now that thats all he ever does,is lie when he is cornered and can only fling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## PredFan

Here's what happened at the pentagon on 9/11:


Terrorists flew a jet plane into the building.


You're welcome.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey agent whining troll Moron In the Hat,your just in time to see the post that Creative Dreams made about you that exposes what a lying troll you really are.that thats all you ever do when you are cornered.thanks for exposing the truth to everyone what a lying agent troll you are.well done.



Look, I'm sorry Dickie the paid troll doesn't pay you for these high quality posts. Really, I am. I truly think he's a scumbag shill for not sharing the cake with you.

I'll bet if you get in touch with some of the other Dupes, you can put pressure on him to split some of the take.


----------



## Toro

Rat in the Hat said:


> I see from the last three posts that 911IJ is hurt and upset by paid troll Dickie Gage not sharing any of his loot with him. That's a shame.
> 
> Shill Dickie really should pay him for all of his support. He is doing a valiant job here, considering he is the only 3 posters that still post trying to keep Dickie's fantasy alive.
> 
> But I guess Pope Dickie's motto is: "All for me, and none for thee".



You'd think multiple clapping smilies, making poop references, and repeatedly saying "Watch these 347 YouTube videos" would be worth something, but surprisingly, they don't appear to be.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

three farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## creativedreams

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> No offense but you must have an I.Q. barely above 65pts....which is just high enough to avoid to be a legally dumbfuck.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet I trained the troops who are now training those who keep your freedom to be a dumb fuck.. Carry on.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a fucking joke...You believe in shit that has been proven to be false, but have the nerve to say that what you believe in can be verified by facts,
> like the 9-11 fairytale? You never once have been able to legitimize your beliefs that the 9-11 attacks happened the way they did according to the state.
> There is more evidence that disproves the legitimacy of the OCT with Osama Bin Laden and 19 hijackers, the demise of the WTC buildings and many other aspects of 9-11, then there is to solidify the narrative as has been told to you. You mentioned that you were neg repped, which goes to show that you care about what others think of you, you follow the herd, toe the official party and state line, despite what you claim to be loyal duty
> to your country, you are loyal only to the criminals that have hijacked it, and loyal to the lies they spew, and nothing more.
> 
> Nobody's freedom is at risk by any outside forces, Muslim extremists, etc..Except perhaps the state of Israel...
> It has been said that the 9-11 attacks were done to the US because "they hate us for our freedoms" but ever since that event the only people taking away our freedoms is our own government.
> _"Freedom itself was attacked this morning by a faceless coward, and freedom will be defended." ~ George W. Bush, September 11, 2001_
> The only freedom that has been defended, is the freedom of the state to terrorize and loot its own people.
> 
> The enemy against us is mainly domestic with global ties. The US government has been overthrown by self serving factions whose interests and loyalties are to the bankers and corporations that benefit from oil, energy, illegal (and legal ) drugs, money laundering and defense (offense actually) and the police state apparatus and war.
> They also serve themselves and their interests, with the help of unfortunate dupes like you, to protect the failing dollar (petrol dollar) by invading sovereign nations who are enemies of Israel.
> Most of these criminals and terrorists loyalty is also to Israel, not the US.
> 
> If soldiers and Veterans had truly defended the US from an actual invasion of our nation, and our _freedoms_,we would not be at endless war with Israel's enemies, we would be engaged in peaceful trade throughout the world with our friends and allies and there would be no threat to the American people.
> I am not surprise idiots like yourself are recruited and used for their purposes, you seem to fit the mold most perfectly, while others who initially thought they were serving this country and later discovered they were lied to, and used under false pretenses, and then abused by the VA, have had the balls to speak out and stand by the nations people and the Constitution.
> The American military can at least take heart in knowing they were not the only ones to be lied to and duped, the brainwashed American public is guilty of dereliction of their own duties as citizens.
> 
> Fact
> _-U.S. troops are engaged in unconstitutional, undeclared wars &#8211; but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. drone strikes killed civilians in Pakistan &#8211; but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. bombs landed on a wedding party in Afghanistan &#8211; but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. soldiers murdered Afghan civilians and kept some of their body parts &#8211; but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. helicopter pilots gunned down Iraqi civilians &#8211; but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. soldiers killed civilians for sport &#8211; but the troops are defending our freedoms. U.S. troops carelessly killed civilians and then covered it up &#8211; but the troops are defending our freedoms.
> 
> In fact, the more the troops defend our freedoms by bombing, invading, and occupying other countries, and supporting Israel at any costs, the more enemies they make of the United States and the more our freedoms get taken away in the name of "fighting terrorism" or "national security."_
> 
> _How about defending these freedoms?
> The freedom to not be stopped at a checkpoint and have one&#8217;s car searched without a warrant.
> The freedom to be secure in our persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures.
> The freedom to not be subject to the Patriot Act.
> The freedom to fly without being sexually violated.
> The freedom to gamble without government approval.
> The freedom to deposit more than $10,000 in a bank account without government scrutiny.
> The freedom to fill in a "wetland" on one&#8217;s own property.
> The freedom to cut someone&#8217;s hair for money without a license.
> The freedom to home-brew over 100 gallons of beer per year.
> The freedom to smoke Cuban cigars.
> The freedom to not wear a seatbelt.
> The freedom to keep the fruits of one&#8217;s labor.
> The freedom of an employer and an employee to negotiate for any wage.
> The freedom to videotape the police in public.
> The freedom of businesses to hire and fire whomever they choose.
> The freedom to not be brutalized by the police.
> The freedom to not be arrested for victimless crimes.
> The freedom to sell raw milk.
> The freedom to not have one&#8217;s child subject to unnecessary vaccinations.
> The freedom to not have one&#8217;s child unjustly taken by Child Protective Services.
> The freedom for kids to set up neighborhood lemonade stands.
> The freedom to not have our e-mail and phone conversations monitored.
> The freedom to travel to and trade with any country.
> The freedom to be left alone.
> The freedom to protest the monetary system without being brutalized by police state thugs
> 
> Certainly there are hundreds of things that could be added. We no longer live in a free country. We are increasingly living in a police state, a warfare state, and a national security state. Our freedom is not absolute. The only reason the United States is still considered "the land of the free and the home of the brave" is because we are relatively free, with the degree of freedom varying depending on which country America is compared to.
> 
> I conclude with three brief thoughts. One, I want the military to defend our freedoms. But fighting foreign wars only reduces our freedoms. After all, it is still true that war is the health of the state. Two, if the military is going to defend our freedoms, then we need freedoms to defend. Our freedoms must be restored before the military can defend them. And three, the greatest threat to our freedoms is the U.S. government, not the governments of China, Syria, Libya, Yemen, Iraq, Afghanistan, Russia, Cuba, Venezuela, or Iran.
> _
> Freedoms I Wish the Military Were Defending by Laurence M. Vance
Click to expand...


Exactly why us American's and our country is becoming the least trusted and most hated country in the WORLD....like I predicted it was heading for years ago....but jarheads with low I.Q.'s are brainwashed and not perceptive enough to see the direction things are heading....mostly through manipulated, sway the emotions of the masses events...

Tell us our freedoms are being attacked by some enemy in caves and then pick freedom out of our pockets while our attention is turned...


----------



## candycorn

Whatabout the light poles?


----------



## SFC Ollie

candycorn said:


> Whatabout the light poles?



You really have to stop confusing them with facts.......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

creativedreams said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sitarro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, why do you refer to a 757 as a Jumbo jet? A 757 isn't even considered a wide body much less a Jumbo jet. The photo you display is the new 747-800 main gear, an aircraft that is referred to as a Jumbo jet..........huge difference between a 757-200 and a 747-800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His little fable would completely fall apart if he posted a real 757 main gear picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at the 2 "Jumbo Jets" together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... yep, definitely the same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1 tire out of ten show up as evidence....couple small scraps of aluminum out of what should have been tons show up as evidence....no seats what so ever etc...
Click to expand...


precisely. Also whats trolls Gomer Ollie,Moron In the Hat and Candyass always  ignore is that  the spokesperson for that Boeing airliner came out and said originally was that the debris they showed at the pentagon did not consist of that of a Boeing 757 and according to the governments version the reason there were no bodies,no luggage,tail section,seats,nose section,wings or anything was it VAPORIZED.yet even though all that allegedly vaporized,they were still able to identify the bodies by the DNA that was allegedly found. Those trolls can claim that will work in a stephen king novel but sorry,that wont work in the REAL world.reality is something those trolls ignore though. they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are. and are left doing sprouting off all this in defeat.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

That Boeing airliner had it's own spokesperson?


Who knew?? 





Now 9/11insidewildcardjob will post that someone "farted in here", or something to that effect. It's too bad Paid Troll Dickie Gage won't pay him for it.


----------



## Mr. Jones

SFC Ollie said:


> You are free to find another country where you might feel more free.........


_Would I rather live somewhere else? No, I wouldn&#8217;t, but that is a ridiculous question. First of all, if the typical German, Italian, Swede, Korean, Australian, or Spaniard were asked if he would rather live somewhere else you would probably get the same answer. And second, although a prisoner would rather live in a clean prison than a dirty prison and a safe prison rather than a violent prison, he would prefer to not be a prisoner in the first place._
http://lewrockwell.com/vance/vance256.html




> And no you have not proven that the 911 Commissions report was wrong on the main points,


 I don't have to you idiot, the panelists themselves have placed doubt in their own body of work, but then it takes someone with a minimal amount of brain activity and some objectivity and a real love for their country and the Constitution to
to look at and decipher what they are saying. Your arguing about the "main points" is laughable and pathetic, what are those again? The date on the calender, the targets?  




> And no you have not proved that there were any type of bombs planted in the buildings.


Don't have to prove "bombs" were planted. There is enough evidence to show that something else had to help all the mass move out of the way to allow such rapid descents, this can be concluded by the physics involved, or in the case of the 9-11 buildings, the physics that were NOT involved.




> And yes you are a paranoid fool....


 It's not about being paranoid you fucking idiot, it's about caring enough to be aware of the facts other then the stated ones by the state that do not add up and make sense. Beside it is you fucking Islamic Jihadists conspiracy theorists that are the paranoid fucks. What is the terrorists alert colors today Oliie? You fucks are a joke.



> If i was that afraid of my Government i'd have left decades ago.......


Not afraid asshole, like I said before, AWARE. But they have actually made YOU afraid, and paranoid, and they have psyoped your foolish ass into thinking the events of 9-11 happened the way they said they did, all the while making you believe the Osama Bin Laden and Jihadists are the lone culprits and did this all by themselves, even though the US made them out to be "freedom fighters" and sided with them 
in Afghanistan, Libya, Syria, and other times and places. 

All those Muslim extremists that were arrested on 9-11 in vans with explosives on or near one of the bridges in NY....Oh wait they weren't Muslims after all....they were Israeli's that were let go by the guys in your government supposedly involved in the "War on Terror". Other Israeli's were just there to "document the event". 
You fucking foolish fucking idiot....Do you actually think people don't have the sense that you obviously lack to look at these sort of things and combine all the real information to make an honest assessment of the situation of that day and recent history.

I swear for a man who claims to have had military training and served, you are one stupid fuck.Look man, you can believe whatever the hell you want to, but if you come one here with a belief and make an opinion on 9-11, be ready to back your shit up with some real facts and quit hiding behind your "service" as a some sort of shield and some big protector of my fucking rights, because if you claim to be this protector of American freedoms, you've done a shit job at it, and by siding against  the citizens and the Constitution, are continuing to do an even worse job at it.


----------



## Mr. Jones

Rat in the Hat said:


> That Boeing airliner had it's own spokesperson?
> 
> 
> Who knew??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 9/11insidewildcardjob will post that someone "farted in here", or something to that effect. It's too bad Paid Troll Dickie Gage won't pay him for it.



Terrorists flying planes into American cities and targets??? Who would have thought? Who knew? Only American military and terrorist prevention planners, George Bush, Condoliza Rice and others charged with "protecting" America against enemies.Hey,  Rat in the Ass....
how do you explain that, and how do you explain spokesman for the administration that was at the helm lying about this?


----------



## Mr. Jones

candycorn said:


> Whatabout the light poles?


 Still fascinated with poles are you Candy whore?
Always trying to take one small detail and strawman arguments to avoid the over all big picture of the 9-11 events, and distract instead of addressing the other glaring absurdities of the OCT fairytale.
What about the freefall of WTC 7? The terror drills happening exactly on 9-11 as occurred with the London tube bombings....coincidence?
Allegedly your nation was attacked by Muslim extremists because you are too free, where is the proof, and why is your government taking away the rights of the people they said they are protecting? Fuck your light poles bitch.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mr. Jones said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Boeing airliner had it's own spokesperson?
> 
> 
> Who knew??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 9/11insidewildcardjob will post that someone "farted in here", or something to that effect. It's too bad Paid Troll Dickie Gage won't pay him for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists flying planes into American cities and targets??? Who would have thought? Who knew? Only American military and terrorist prevention planners, George Bush, Condoliza Rice and others charged with "protecting" America against enemies.Hey,  Rat in the Ass....
> how do you explain that, and how do you explain spokesman for the administration that was at the helm lying about this?
Click to expand...


You mean the warnings that went on for months saying the attacks would be "soon" or "imminent"?

Yeah, really actionable intel there. 


Bush to FAA: Ground all flights forever because Bin Laden is going to attack "soon".
FAA chief: Yessah, Boss. I'll get on that right away.


----------



## Mr. Jones

Rat in the Hat said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> That Boeing airliner had it's own spokesperson?
> 
> 
> Who knew??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now 9/11insidewildcardjob will post that someone "farted in here", or something to that effect. It's too bad Paid Troll Dickie Gage won't pay him for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists flying planes into American cities and targets??? Who would have thought? Who knew? Only American military and terrorist prevention planners, George Bush, Condoliza Rice and others charged with "protecting" America against enemies.Hey,  Rat in the Ass....
> how do you explain that, and how do you explain spokesman for the administration that was at the helm lying about this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean the warnings that went on for months saying the attacks would be "soon" or "imminent"?
> 
> Yeah, really actionable intel there.
> 
> 
> Bush to FAA: Ground all flights forever because Bin Laden is going to attack "soon".
> FAA chief: Yessah, Boss. I'll get on that right away.
Click to expand...

I'm talking about the same ones  that were imagined, anticipated, planned for, drilled for, and called for by the Neo Cons in PNAC (probably deemed to be a good plan) and ultimately blown off by your leaders.
For example,
the "warnings" about Iran are proving to be false, but they are *acting* on that BS intell? With sanctions and threats computer viruses and assassinations that are akin to acts of war.
9-11 was a very real attack and apparently taken seriously by some in our government, and defense. Iran not so much...at all really, but serious action has been taken. Same BS storyline as the BS Intell on Iraq, that was proven false..

The plan has been to destabilize the ME, and a list of nations was prepared years ago, and the plan was initiated and kick started with 9-11. Objectives are planned for and released to the loyalists and then on a need to know basis to others they need, and Intell is fabricated and ultimately fed to a gullible populace by various means of propaganda and events. 
9-11 was the event, and Colin Powell and other wiling, and some not so willing "loyalists" along with their media provided the propaganda.

What the fuck is so hard to understand about this?  Don't you have an interest in your nations history and the apparatus that dictates how it's run and how it effects you and your loved ones?

Posting little picture musings and BS little remarks and commenting on "farts" is all fun but
I find 9-11 and the above mentioned things fascinating and interesting as it has effected and still is effecting the nation I live in, it's government, and the elected officials who control policies we all have to live under..

You people arguing over BS, and ignoring legit concerns, and calling us out for it, don't post anything relevant. No factual data to back up your views, no real basis for your beliefs, nada.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatabout the light poles?
> 
> 
> 
> Still fascinated with poles are you Candy whore?
> Always trying to take one small detail and strawman arguments to avoid the over all big picture of the 9-11 events, and distract instead of addressing the other glaring absurdities of the OCT fairytale.
> What about the freefall of WTC 7? The terror drills happening exactly on 9-11 as occurred with the London tube bombings....coincidence?
> Allegedly your nation was attacked by Muslim extremists because you are too free, where is the proof, and why is your government taking away the rights of the people they said they are protecting? Fuck your light poles bitch.
Click to expand...


Candyass as always loses his credibility more and more constantly every year around here with his obsession over the light poles exposing his alzheimers diseace asking about the light poles for the zillionth time again. Moron In the hat has an obsession over me always replying immediately after I post  all the time,and candyass has an obsession over not only alex jones,but the lightpoles as well.

Not surprising on candyass's obsession on the light poles still cause as you hit the nail on the head about that not too long ago,no surprise that he has an obsession with poles.This guy is obviously a stripper who strips for guys and uses the pole all the time which makes totally sense his obsession with the light poles all these years later. Like I said before,at least candyass to his credit got over his obsession with me sometime back and now is obsessed over alex jones instead making that thread recently about him.lol.

these trolls sure can be amusing at times cant they?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr. Jones said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists flying planes into American cities and targets??? Who would have thought? Who knew? Only American military and terrorist prevention planners, George Bush, Condoliza Rice and others charged with "protecting" America against enemies.Hey,  Rat in the Ass....
> how do you explain that, and how do you explain spokesman for the administration that was at the helm lying about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the warnings that went on for months saying the attacks would be "soon" or "imminent"?
> 
> Yeah, really actionable intel there.
> 
> 
> Bush to FAA: Ground all flights forever because Bin Laden is going to attack "soon".
> FAA chief: Yessah, Boss. I'll get on that right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the same ones  that were imagined, anticipated, planned for, drilled for, and called for by the Neo Cons in PNAC (probably deemed to be a good plan) and ultimately blown off by your leaders.
> For example,
> the "warnings" about Iran are proving to be false, but they are *acting* on that BS intell? With sanctions and threats computer viruses and assassinations that are akin to acts of war.
> 9-11 was a very real attack and apparently taken seriously by some in our government, and defense. Iran not so much...at all really, but serious action has been taken. Same BS storyline as the BS Intell on Iraq, that was proven false..
> 
> The plan has been to destabilize the ME, and a list of nations was prepared years ago, and the plan was initiated and kick started with 9-11. Objectives are planned for and released to the loyalists and then on a need to know basis to others they need, and Intell is fabricated and ultimately fed to a gullible populace by various means of propaganda and events.
> 9-11 was the event, and Colin Powell and other wiling, and some not so willing "loyalists" along with their media provided the propaganda.
> 
> What the fuck is so hard to understand about this?  Don't you have an interest in your nations history and the apparatus that dictates how it's run and how it effects you and your loved ones?
> 
> Posting little picture musings and BS little remarks and commenting on "farts" is all fun but
> I find 9-11 and the above mentioned things fascinating and interesting as it has effected and still is effecting the nation I live in, it's government, and the elected officials who control policies we all have to live under..
> 
> You people arguing over BS, and ignoring legit concerns, and calling us out for it, don't post anything relevant. No factual data to back up your views, no real basis for your beliefs, nada.
Click to expand...


Ratass's handlers same as candyass's sure pay him very well to keep coming back and getting embarrassed by posters like you and creative dreams.Cd handed him his ass on a platter recently on that one crash now your the latest.These trolls would never come back for their constant humiliation they suffer from you guys without getting well paid for it.we both know that. 

something to add on is you mentioned warnings were ignored.Yeah like the warnings from many different heads of state from other countries and even FBI agents have come forward and said their superiours told them to back off when they told them they had information on impeding terrorists attacks.Since they did not listen to them,they went to attorney David Schippers who banged on John Ashcrofts door and he totally blew him off and ignored him never taking the time to want to listen to him.Bush all he did his first 6 months in office was take vacations in texas an ignored warnings attacks.this dumbfuck troll Ratass constantly shows off that he is just that,a dumbfuck troll always ignoring these facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are free to find another country where you might feel more free.........
> 
> 
> 
> _Would I rather live somewhere else? No, I wouldn&#8217;t, but that is a ridiculous question. First of all, if the typical German, Italian, Swede, Korean, Australian, or Spaniard were asked if he would rather live somewhere else you would probably get the same answer. And second, although a prisoner would rather live in a clean prison than a dirty prison and a safe prison rather than a violent prison, he would prefer to not be a prisoner in the first place._
> Freedoms I Wish the Military Were Defending by Laurence M. Vance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no you have not proven that the 911 Commissions report was wrong on the main points,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have to you idiot, the panelists themselves have placed doubt in their own body of work, but then it takes someone with a minimal amount of brain activity and some objectivity and a real love for their country and the Constitution to
> to look at and decipher what they are saying. Your arguing about the "main points" is laughable and pathetic, what are those again? The date on the calender, the targets?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have to prove "bombs" were planted. There is enough evidence to show that something else had to help all the mass move out of the way to allow such rapid descents, this can be concluded by the physics involved, or in the case of the 9-11 buildings, the physics that were NOT involved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes you are a paranoid fool....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not about being paranoid you fucking idiot, it's about caring enough to be aware of the facts other then the stated ones by the state that do not add up and make sense. Beside it is you fucking Islamic Jihadists conspiracy theorists that are the paranoid fucks. What is the terrorists alert colors today Oliie? You fucks are a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i was that afraid of my Government i'd have left decades ago.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not afraid asshole, like I said before, AWARE. But they have actually made YOU afraid, and paranoid, and they have psyoped your foolish ass into thinking the events of 9-11 happened the way they said they did, all the while making you believe the Osama Bin Laden and Jihadists are the lone culprits and did this all by themselves, even though the US made them out to be "freedom fighters" and sided with them
> in Afghanistan, Libya, Syria, and other times and places.
> 
> All those Muslim extremists that were arrested on 9-11 in vans with explosives on or near one of the bridges in NY....Oh wait they weren't Muslims after all....they were Israeli's that were let go by the guys in your government supposedly involved in the "War on Terror". Other Israeli's were just there to "document the event".
> You fucking foolish fucking idiot....Do you actually think people don't have the sense that you obviously lack to look at these sort of things and combine all the real information to make an honest assessment of the situation of that day and recent history.
> 
> I swear for a man who claims to have had military training and served, you are one stupid fuck.Look man, you can believe whatever the hell you want to, but if you come one here with a belief and make an opinion on 9-11, be ready to back your shit up with some real facts and quit hiding behind your "service" as a some sort of shield and some big protector of my fucking rights, because if you claim to be this protector of American freedoms, you've done a shit job at it, and by siding against  the citizens and the Constitution, are continuing to do an even worse job at it.
Click to expand...


as always,Gomer Ollie shows off what a dumbfuck troll he is.That is priceless with his lie saying you have not proved the 9/11 commission wrong on its main points. Gomer gets OWNED major big time by Jones here.Like Jones said,the commission members themselves have said they were lied to about the facts. Gomer loses as always.

yeah like its really going to make a difference moving to another country when its globally planned.

Gomer has been owned so many times on bombs being planted here ,he shows off what a dumbfuck troll he is.

yeah they are really jokes in the fact we can see right through them that they are paid trolls. He is a fucking idiot disgracing his fellow military officers like he has for money.

yeah great point,they have made him afraid and paranoid that the version they claim to be the truth is real so much that he defends the fairy tales to no end.well said.

Gomer blatantly ignores that as well that its a well known fact it was Israeli's there cheering,not muslims and that they were released by his government he worships.

I feel sorry for the people in the army that were trained by this stupid fuck because this dumbshit should have been demoted to private shortly after the army screwed up in the biggest way possible making HIM a sargent.Further proof how screwed up the army is.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Mr. Jones said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists flying planes into American cities and targets??? Who would have thought? Who knew? Only American military and terrorist prevention planners, George Bush, Condoliza Rice and others charged with "protecting" America against enemies.Hey,  Rat in the Ass....
> how do you explain that, and how do you explain spokesman for the administration that was at the helm lying about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the warnings that went on for months saying the attacks would be "soon" or "imminent"?
> 
> Yeah, really actionable intel there.
> 
> 
> Bush to FAA: Ground all flights forever because Bin Laden is going to attack "soon".
> FAA chief: Yessah, Boss. I'll get on that right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm talking about the same ones  that were imagined, anticipated, planned for, drilled for, and called for by the Neo Cons in PNAC (probably deemed to be a good plan) and ultimately blown off by your leaders.
> For example,
> the "warnings" about Iran are proving to be false, but they are *acting* on that BS intell? With sanctions and threats computer viruses and assassinations that are akin to acts of war.
> 9-11 was a very real attack and apparently taken seriously by some in our government, and defense. Iran not so much...at all really, but serious action has been taken. Same BS storyline as the BS Intell on Iraq, that was proven false..
> 
> The plan has been to destabilize the ME, and a list of nations was prepared years ago, and the plan was initiated and kick started with 9-11. Objectives are planned for and released to the loyalists and then on a need to know basis to others they need, and Intell is fabricated and ultimately fed to a gullible populace by various means of propaganda and events.
> 9-11 was the event, and Colin Powell and other wiling, and some not so willing "loyalists" along with their media provided the propaganda.
> 
> What the fuck is so hard to understand about this?  Don't you have an interest in your nations history and the apparatus that dictates how it's run and how it effects you and your loved ones?
> 
> Posting little picture musings and BS little remarks and commenting on "farts" is all fun but
> I find 9-11 and the above mentioned things fascinating and interesting as it has effected and still is effecting the nation I live in, it's government, and the elected officials who control policies we all have to live under..
> 
> You people arguing over BS, and ignoring legit concerns, and calling us out for it, don't post anything relevant. No factual data to back up your views, no real basis for your beliefs, nada.
Click to expand...


It's so nice that you are able to come on here and articulate you opinions so well. Shame you don't have any facts to back it up....

I have asked at least a dozen times, just exactly what is it that the writers of the 911 Commissions Report believe is wrong..... Still waiting on a verifiable answer. 
But staying with that, you claim an official report is wrong, then so sorry, it is up to you to prove that it is wrong ... So far you have all sucked at your feeble attempts....

Every issue you have ever brought up has been debunked. Or it was simply someones opinion or from someones blog...Same difference....You have zero physical evidence that the official reports are wrong....A big fat zero....

But don't stop, you do make for some great light entertainment.......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## creativedreams

candycorn said:


> Whatabout the light poles?



I have a big pole....so what about it?


----------



## Mr. Jones

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the warnings that went on for months saying the attacks would be "soon" or "imminent"?
> 
> Yeah, really actionable intel there.
> 
> 
> Bush to FAA: Ground all flights forever because Bin Laden is going to attack "soon".
> FAA chief: Yessah, Boss. I'll get on that right away.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the same ones  that were imagined, anticipated, planned for, drilled for, and called for by the Neo Cons in PNAC (probably deemed to be a good plan) and ultimately blown off by your leaders.
> For example,
> the "warnings" about Iran are proving to be false, but they are *acting* on that BS intell? With sanctions and threats computer viruses and assassinations that are akin to acts of war.
> 9-11 was a very real attack and apparently taken seriously by some in our government, and defense. Iran not so much...at all really, but serious action has been taken. Same BS storyline as the BS Intell on Iraq, that was proven false..
> 
> The plan has been to destabilize the ME, and a list of nations was prepared years ago, and the plan was initiated and kick started with 9-11. Objectives are planned for and released to the loyalists and then on a need to know basis to others they need, and Intell is fabricated and ultimately fed to a gullible populace by various means of propaganda and events.
> 9-11 was the event, and Colin Powell and other wiling, and some not so willing "loyalists" along with their media provided the propaganda.
> 
> What the fuck is so hard to understand about this?  Don't you have an interest in your nations history and the apparatus that dictates how it's run and how it effects you and your loved ones?
> 
> Posting little picture musings and BS little remarks and commenting on "farts" is all fun but
> I find 9-11 and the above mentioned things fascinating and interesting as it has effected and still is effecting the nation I live in, it's government, and the elected officials who control policies we all have to live under..
> 
> You people arguing over BS, and ignoring legit concerns, and calling us out for it, don't post anything relevant. No factual data to back up your views, no real basis for your beliefs, nada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's so nice that you are able to come on here and articulate you opinions so well. Shame you don't have any facts to back it up....
> 
> I have asked at least a dozen times, just exactly what is it that the writers of the 911 Commissions Report believe is wrong..... Still waiting on a verifiable answer.
> But staying with that, you claim an official report is wrong, then so sorry, it is up to you to prove that it is wrong ... So far you have all sucked at your feeble attempts....
> 
> Every issue you have ever brought up has been debunked. Or it was simply someones opinion or from someones blog...Same difference....You have zero physical evidence that the official reports are wrong....A big fat zero....
> 
> But don't stop, you do make for some great light entertainment.......
Click to expand...


Tell you what gump...You post all the things that are right like the main points that you always say are at least correct and I'll post and link you to the discrepancies.


----------



## SFC Ollie

19 people hijacked 4 planes and flew them into 3 buildings and the ground...........


----------



## elvis

Hani Honjour crashed Flight 77 into it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

elvis said:


> Hani Honjour crashed Flight 77 into it.



He wouldn't have done it if he got that pilot's job in Jeddah in 1999. They would have had to find another sap.


----------



## candycorn

creativedreams said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatabout the light poles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a big pole....so what about it?
Click to expand...


You also have about 6 aliases or was that just on another board.  Not only has your content delivered you to the looney bin of the world, your behavior is so very suspect as well.  

Grow the hell up loser


----------



## Mr. Jones

SFC Ollie said:


> 19 people hijacked 4 planes and flew them into 3 buildings and the ground...........



That's it? That's the 9-11 commission as you understand it? That's the main points you tout?
There's no proof that is accurate.


----------



## Mr. Jones

elvis said:


> Hani Honjour crashed Flight 77 into it.



Doubtful. There's no proof that's correct at all.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19 people hijacked 4 planes and flew them into 3 buildings and the ground...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it? That's the 9-11 commission as you understand it? That's the main points you tout?
> There's no proof that is accurate.
Click to expand...


Except that we saw the planes and we have the witnesses who called people from those planes. Of course we know you *Think* Those calls were faked...

You cannot even disprove that simple statement of fact. All you got is "that's not true"...

Try again child.........


----------



## Mr. Jones

> Except that we saw the planes


 So what? That alone doesn't even begin to explain the 'collapses' of the towers and the intricacies of the physics and science and properties of steel. You are easily duped by planes and fireballs and conclude that is what happened, end of story, and you're wrong. There's a lot more to it then the fire show that mesmerized you.



> and we have the witnesses who called people from those planes. Of course we know you *Think* Those calls were faked...


 The calls are seriously placed in the doubtful category, as the FBI has discredited them in other judicial proceedings as to how many and their duration. Besides it has not been proven that the signals were capable of connecting, or capable of being sustained with cell towers flying at the high speeds, and the altitudes they are alleged to have been made at.


> You cannot even disprove that simple statement of fact. All you got is "that's not true"...
> 
> Try again child.........


 The perpetrators of the official conspiracy theory have not proved beyond a doubt that these calls were capable of being made, for the durations they said to have lasted, and even the FBI has crippled those allegations.
All you think you know is coming from sources that have been proven to be liars, and whose story has serious fatal flaws in it. You are stuck believing what they tell you, even though the facts that discredit their story have been made available for some time now.

Everything about their narrative, before, during, and after the 9-11 attacks has been scrutinized, and facts have been uncovered that places great doubt, and in some cases, proven to be impossible to have happened the way they "guessed" that it did. They count on the majority of Americans not having the will, or the intelligence to really take a closer look at the 9-11 attacks, because people like you are too stupid and lazy to do so.

Researching the 9-11 attacks and their significance and objectives behind such an attack is a daunting task to be sure, but there is too much at stake to just believe the absurdities they need you to believe.

Planes hitting the buildings with less then skilled hijackers who miraculously circumvented American defenses.
The list of the alleged 19 men was conveniently found in a parked car. Passports miraculously being found after passing through the fire and heat that supposedly caused the demise of the buildings...
Witnesses tell of these supposed devout religious fanatics, drinking, using drugs and porn.
One was supposedly able to speak German, but when confronted could not speak it.
Many were claimed to be still alive, with reports of stolen ID's and passports.

 Not one of those 19 men was a passenger. Not even one had a ticket. Not even one had a boarding pass. Not one had the piloting skills required to fly with the precision the planes were flown with, but they planned did this attack on the same day terror drills were taking place and confused the FAA and NORAD.
Your only reason to believe this story is true, is your faith in proven liars, nothing more.

Within minutes of the attacks, the story tellers who were charged with molding your minds, went on the airwaves to proclaim that Osama Bin Laden and Al Qaeda were the masterminds who did all of it...And for what? Because Americans were hated for their freedumbs..So your government severely trashed those freedoms all the while ordering you to obstain from what they deemed as "conspiracy" theories..In essence they told you not to think, and only the conspiracy of the state should be considered as the truth.

Even though they are lies, and liars, and Bush made fun of the non existent WMD's at a press function, while your comrades and our loved ones were being blown to bits because of the wars on "terror" that were fabricated by phoney intelligence, torture and 'guesses".
The attack on the Pentagon, the center of America's defenses happened to take place the day after announcing trillions were missing from the Pentagon, and happened to have struck, destroyed and killed employees and sections of the building that would have dealt with this and possibly uncovered the source of the missing funds.

Same with the WTC and the companies of the financial institutions within them that were involved in investigations of fraud and scandal. Silence assured by being  blown to bits, and replaced with the phoney "war on terror" instead. 

Funny how the "Harley Guy" knew exactly why the towers came down....He planted the seed in many minds of the unprovable lies.
He claimed he saw the plane....
"...come out of nowhere and just ream right into the side of the twin tower, exploding through the other side...and then I
witnessed both towers collapse, one first then the second.* Mostly due to structural failure because the fire was just too intense." *

This man was nothing more then a planted shill mouthing a script. Hell why pay NIST all that money when this scumbag "knew" what happened within minutes...

The attacks occurred after the PNAC writers who are all supporters and loyal to the state of Israel, called for another Pearl Harbor to garner the support needed to achieve certain military goals in the middle east, that were designed to benefit Israel first and foremost.

 FBI agents that tried to warn of the attacks were met with threats. Investigations were sidetracked by personnel that answered to both Bush and Clinton.

Israeli Mossad agents being picked up in vans with explosives, some were jubilantly celebrating the attacks, and whose leader Nutyyyahoo claimed was "good for Israel".
Interestingly, the cabinets of the American administrations for decades have been well stocked with Israeli loyalists, and no candidate can proceed to obtain office without Israel's approval. 
You idiots don't have a problem with a foreign entity controlling your leaders and elections. 

Massive hi rises outwardly exploding, in much faster time then would be physically possible due to jet fuel fires that NYC firefighters were recorded as saying could have been brought under control. Steel seemingly evaporating into thin air as seen on many videos, and not so much as a cause of concern or amazement to some of you. You are still stuck with the planes and fireballs, and end of story for you, as your minds are fucking mush, and your will has been castrated.

 There were hundreds of witnesses mainly firefighters and first responders, saying they heard explosions, some before the planes even hit, The list goes on and on. People and whistle blowers have come forward, were/are threatened, died mysteriously and minimized by the media and made to appear as insignificant. These brave men and women have been trashed by the protectors of the lies and by you, because they are telling you something that doesn't fit your absurd version,
they are telling you the truth, but the truth is too terrifying for your weak minds to  even contemplate, let alone process or handle. But the truth has come out in many instances.
Jessica Lynch, Pat Tillman come to mind. The 9-11 commission, the non existent WMD's phoney, fabricated intell etc...

Who controls the media, and the Federal courts? Ever ponder where you get your information, and who controls the flow of information?
 And you expect to be handed the perps who "wired the buildings"? Goes to show how much you really know about your nation and reality. 

You trivialize, minimize and make fun of those have come forward and who attempt to tell you, but because the ones that are in control and who decide who should be heard, what is admitted or what is relevant are part of, and connected to keeping you and the American people from information, and are protecting the cover up, they are not heard, and don't stand a chance.
If you personally are too afraid to come to grips with the lies and the attacks of 9-11, the details of the 'collapses" etc..  from the comfort of your own home and in your own mind, imagine how terrified the people who actually do come forward and say something about what they know to the media, in press conferences or bring their grievances to a Federal court.

The 9-11 commission and official 9-11 story tellers were led by Philip Zelikow, who describes himself as an expert in the creation and maintenance of public myths. He defines  public myth as a public presumption about history that may or may not be true, but which nevertheless exerts a powerful influence on public opinion, and through that influence affects history.

His 9-11 panel has discredited his report and gone public in saying so. That's pretty brave to do. Someone pushing back.. Why do you think they did that?

It is well documented that the Bush and Clinton administrations have been shown to be liars and complicit in the cover up and most likely facilitated rather then deter the attacks by their actions, by putting people in positions of power and authority whose loyalty sides with the nation that benefited the most from the 9-11 attacks on America. 

The US has been infiltrated by various means by a criminal element that has operated in American politics for decades, and as long as stupid ignorant people who call themselves Americans, continue to be lazy and refuse to take notice to what has happened and still is happening to their nation and their society it will continue to deteriorate until there is nothing left of this once proud nation and the hope and dreams she stood for. Even the monetary system is a huge ponzi scheme, and rigged to keep America and its people in perpetual debt, and all you stooges can talk and bicker about is the trivial BS that keeps you from the bigger more significant picture that really effects us all.

You keep on being mesmerized by planes and fires and unproven hypothetical, absurd "guesses" while the nation you claim to defend is stolen from you and your children. 
The history, FOID documents, whistle blowers, and all manner of proof and evidence is available for anyone who cares to research it, but it's lazy, ignorant people like you that are too terrified to even look at it and are the ones they depend on that allows them to proceed. 
The OCT is a lie, and none of you that protect it have ever managed to prove its validity
while we have shown the vast instances of proof it should be doubted. You have planes and fires and the trust of proven liars, hardly anything substantial..
Stupid fucking gumps.


----------



## creativedreams

candycorn said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatabout the light poles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a big pole....so what about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You also have about 6 aliases or was that just on another board.  Not only has your content delivered you to the looney bin of the world, your behavior is so very suspect as well.
> 
> Grow the hell up loser
Click to expand...


With an annual income that now puts me within the top .02% in America likely makes me less of a loser than you...

Also...even though I enjoy having an outgoing, young personality...likely makes me qualify as a little more grown up too...

Do I even have to go into the I.Q. comparison???


----------



## SFC Ollie

Mr. Jones said:


> Except that we saw the planes
> 
> 
> 
> So what? That alone doesn't even begin to explain the 'collapses' of the towers and the intricacies of the physics and science and properties of steel. You are easily duped by planes and fireballs and conclude that is what happened, end of story, and you're wrong. There's a lot more to it then the fire show that mesmerized you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we have the witnesses who called people from those planes. Of course we know you *Think* Those calls were faked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The calls are seriously placed in the doubtful category, as the FBI has discredited them in other judicial proceedings as to how many and their duration. Besides it has not been proven that the signals were capable of connecting, or capable of being sustained with cell towers flying at the high speeds, and the altitudes they are alleged to have been made at.
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot even disprove that simple statement of fact. All you got is "that's not true"...
> 
> Try again child.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The perpetrators of the official conspiracy theory have not proved beyond a doubt that these calls were capable of being made, for the durations they said to have lasted, and even the FBI has crippled those allegations.
> All you think you know is coming from sources that have been proven to be liars, and whose story has serious fatal flaws in it. You are stuck believing what they tell you, even though the facts that discredit their story have been made available for some time now.
> 
> Everything about their narrative, before, during, and after the 9-11 attacks has been scrutinized, and facts have been uncovered that places great doubt, and in some cases, proven to be impossible to have happened the way they "guessed" that it did. They count on the majority of Americans not having the will, or the intelligence to really take a closer look at the 9-11 attacks, because people like you are too stupid and lazy to do so.
> 
> Researching the 9-11 attacks and their significance and objectives behind such an attack is a daunting task to be sure, but there is too much at stake to just believe the absurdities they need you to believe.
> 
> Planes hitting the buildings with less then skilled hijackers who miraculously circumvented American defenses.
> The list of the alleged 19 men was conveniently found in a parked car. Passports miraculously being found after passing through the fire and heat that supposedly caused the demise of the buildings...
> Witnesses tell of these supposed devout religious fanatics, drinking, using drugs and porn.
> One was supposedly able to speak German, but when confronted could not speak it.
> Many were claimed to be still alive, with reports of stolen ID's and passports.
> 
> Not one of those 19 men was a passenger. Not even one had a ticket. Not even one had a boarding pass. Not one had the piloting skills required to fly with the precision the planes were flown with, but they planned did this attack on the same day terror drills were taking place and confused the FAA and NORAD.
> Your only reason to believe this story is true, is your faith in proven liars, nothing more.
> 
> Within minutes of the attacks, the story tellers who were charged with molding your minds, went on the airwaves to proclaim that Osama Bin Laden and Al Qaeda were the masterminds who did all of it...And for what? Because Americans were hated for their freedumbs..So your government severely trashed those freedoms all the while ordering you to obstain from what they deemed as "conspiracy" theories..In essence they told you not to think, and only the conspiracy of the state should be considered as the truth.
> 
> Even though they are lies, and liars, and Bush made fun of the non existent WMD's at a press function, while your comrades and our loved ones were being blown to bits because of the wars on "terror" that were fabricated by phoney intelligence, torture and 'guesses".
> The attack on the Pentagon, the center of America's defenses happened to take place the day after announcing trillions were missing from the Pentagon, and happened to have struck, destroyed and killed employees and sections of the building that would have dealt with this and possibly uncovered the source of the missing funds.
> 
> Same with the WTC and the companies of the financial institutions within them that were involved in investigations of fraud and scandal. Silence assured by being  blown to bits, and replaced with the phoney "war on terror" instead.
> 
> Funny how the "Harley Guy" knew exactly why the towers came down....He planted the seed in many minds of the unprovable lies.
> He claimed he saw the plane....
> "...come out of nowhere and just ream right into the side of the twin tower, exploding through the other side...and then I
> witnessed both towers collapse, one first then the second.* Mostly due to structural failure because the fire was just too intense." *
> 
> This man was nothing more then a planted shill mouthing a script. Hell why pay NIST all that money when this scumbag "knew" what happened within minutes...
> 
> The attacks occurred after the PNAC writers who are all supporters and loyal to the state of Israel, called for another Pearl Harbor to garner the support needed to achieve certain military goals in the middle east, that were designed to benefit Israel first and foremost.
> 
> FBI agents that tried to warn of the attacks were met with threats. Investigations were sidetracked by personnel that answered to both Bush and Clinton.
> 
> Israeli Mossad agents being picked up in vans with explosives, some were jubilantly celebrating the attacks, and whose leader Nutyyyahoo claimed was "good for Israel".
> Interestingly, the cabinets of the American administrations for decades have been well stocked with Israeli loyalists, and no candidate can proceed to obtain office without Israel's approval.
> You idiots don't have a problem with a foreign entity controlling your leaders and elections.
> 
> Massive hi rises outwardly exploding, in much faster time then would be physically possible due to jet fuel fires that NYC firefighters were recorded as saying could have been brought under control. Steel seemingly evaporating into thin air as seen on many videos, and not so much as a cause of concern or amazement to some of you. You are still stuck with the planes and fireballs, and end of story for you, as your minds are fucking mush, and your will has been castrated.
> 
> There were hundreds of witnesses mainly firefighters and first responders, saying they heard explosions, some before the planes even hit, The list goes on and on. People and whistle blowers have come forward, were/are threatened, died mysteriously and minimized by the media and made to appear as insignificant. These brave men and women have been trashed by the protectors of the lies and by you, because they are telling you something that doesn't fit your absurd version,
> they are telling you the truth, but the truth is too terrifying for your weak minds to  even contemplate, let alone process or handle. But the truth has come out in many instances.
> Jessica Lynch, Pat Tillman come to mind. The 9-11 commission, the non existent WMD's phoney, fabricated intell etc...
> 
> Who controls the media, and the Federal courts? Ever ponder where you get your information, and who controls the flow of information?
> And you expect to be handed the perps who "wired the buildings"? Goes to show how much you really know about your nation and reality.
> 
> You trivialize, minimize and make fun of those have come forward and who attempt to tell you, but because the ones that are in control and who decide who should be heard, what is admitted or what is relevant are part of, and connected to keeping you and the American people from information, and are protecting the cover up, they are not heard, and don't stand a chance.
> If you personally are too afraid to come to grips with the lies and the attacks of 9-11, the details of the 'collapses" etc..  from the comfort of your own home and in your own mind, imagine how terrified the people who actually do come forward and say something about what they know to the media, in press conferences or bring their grievances to a Federal court.
> 
> The 9-11 commission and official 9-11 story tellers were led by Philip Zelikow, who describes himself as an expert in the creation and maintenance of public myths. He defines  public myth as a public presumption about history that may or may not be true, but which nevertheless exerts a powerful influence on public opinion, and through that influence affects history.
> 
> His 9-11 panel has discredited his report and gone public in saying so. That's pretty brave to do. Someone pushing back.. Why do you think they did that?
> 
> It is well documented that the Bush and Clinton administrations have been shown to be liars and complicit in the cover up and most likely facilitated rather then deter the attacks by their actions, by putting people in positions of power and authority whose loyalty sides with the nation that benefited the most from the 9-11 attacks on America.
> 
> The US has been infiltrated by various means by a criminal element that has operated in American politics for decades, and as long as stupid ignorant people who call themselves Americans, continue to be lazy and refuse to take notice to what has happened and still is happening to their nation and their society it will continue to deteriorate until there is nothing left of this once proud nation and the hope and dreams she stood for. Even the monetary system is a huge ponzi scheme, and rigged to keep America and its people in perpetual debt, and all you stooges can talk and bicker about is the trivial BS that keeps you from the bigger more significant picture that really effects us all.
> 
> You keep on being mesmerized by planes and fires and unproven hypothetical, absurd "guesses" while the nation you claim to defend is stolen from you and your children.
> The history, FOID documents, whistle blowers, and all manner of proof and evidence is available for anyone who cares to research it, but it's lazy, ignorant people like you that are too terrified to even look at it and are the ones they depend on that allows them to proceed.
> The OCT is a lie, and none of you that protect it have ever managed to prove its validity
> while we have shown the vast instances of proof it should be doubted. You have planes and fires and the trust of proven liars, hardly anything substantial..
> Stupid fucking gumps.
Click to expand...


This is so full of out right lies and falsehoods that I won't even start all over with debunking it. it has all been done and you haven't learned a damned thing. It must really be terrible to live in such fear. I truly pity you.


----------



## candycorn

creativedreams said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a big pole....so what about it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also have about 6 aliases or was that just on another board.  Not only has your content delivered you to the looney bin of the world, your behavior is so very suspect as well.
> 
> Grow the hell up loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With an annual income that now puts me within the top .02% in America likely makes me less of a loser than you...
> 
> Also...even though I enjoy having an outgoing, young personality...likely makes me qualify as a little more grown up too...
> 
> Do I even have to go into the I.Q. comparison???
Click to expand...


Gee, another set of lies.  How not surprising.


----------



## Mr. Jones

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that we saw the planes
> 
> 
> 
> So what? That alone doesn't even begin to explain the 'collapses' of the towers and the intricacies of the physics and science and properties of steel. You are easily duped by planes and fireballs and conclude that is what happened, end of story, and you're wrong. There's a lot more to it then the fire show that mesmerized you.
> 
> The calls are seriously placed in the doubtful category, as the FBI has discredited them in other judicial proceedings as to how many and their duration. Besides it has not been proven that the signals were capable of connecting, or capable of being sustained with cell towers flying at the high speeds, and the altitudes they are alleged to have been made at.
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot even disprove that simple statement of fact. All you got is "that's not true"...
> 
> Try again child.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The perpetrators of the official conspiracy theory have not proved beyond a doubt that these calls were capable of being made, for the durations they said to have lasted, and even the FBI has crippled those allegations.
> All you think you know is coming from sources that have been proven to be liars, and whose story has serious fatal flaws in it. You are stuck believing what they tell you, even though the facts that discredit their story have been made available for some time now.
> 
> Everything about their narrative, before, during, and after the 9-11 attacks has been scrutinized, and facts have been uncovered that places great doubt, and in some cases, proven to be impossible to have happened the way they "guessed" that it did. They count on the majority of Americans not having the will, or the intelligence to really take a closer look at the 9-11 attacks, because people like you are too stupid and lazy to do so.
> 
> Researching the 9-11 attacks and their significance and objectives behind such an attack is a daunting task to be sure, but there is too much at stake to just believe the absurdities they need you to believe.
> 
> Planes hitting the buildings with less then skilled hijackers who miraculously circumvented American defenses.
> The list of the alleged 19 men was conveniently found in a parked car. Passports miraculously being found after passing through the fire and heat that supposedly caused the demise of the buildings...
> Witnesses tell of these supposed devout religious fanatics, drinking, using drugs and porn.
> One was supposedly able to speak German, but when confronted could not speak it.
> Many were claimed to be still alive, with reports of stolen ID's and passports.
> 
> Not one of those 19 men was a passenger. Not even one had a ticket. Not even one had a boarding pass. Not one had the piloting skills required to fly with the precision the planes were flown with, but they planned did this attack on the same day terror drills were taking place and confused the FAA and NORAD.
> Your only reason to believe this story is true, is your faith in proven liars, nothing more.
> 
> Within minutes of the attacks, the story tellers who were charged with molding your minds, went on the airwaves to proclaim that Osama Bin Laden and Al Qaeda were the masterminds who did all of it...And for what? Because Americans were hated for their freedumbs..So your government severely trashed those freedoms all the while ordering you to obstain from what they deemed as "conspiracy" theories..In essence they told you not to think, and only the conspiracy of the state should be considered as the truth.
> 
> Even though they are lies, and liars, and Bush made fun of the non existent WMD's at a press function, while your comrades and our loved ones were being blown to bits because of the wars on "terror" that were fabricated by phoney intelligence, torture and 'guesses".
> The attack on the Pentagon, the center of America's defenses happened to take place the day after announcing trillions were missing from the Pentagon, and happened to have struck, destroyed and killed employees and sections of the building that would have dealt with this and possibly uncovered the source of the missing funds.
> 
> Same with the WTC and the companies of the financial institutions within them that were involved in investigations of fraud and scandal. Silence assured by being  blown to bits, and replaced with the phoney "war on terror" instead.
> 
> Funny how the "Harley Guy" knew exactly why the towers came down....He planted the seed in many minds of the unprovable lies.
> He claimed he saw the plane....
> "...come out of nowhere and just ream right into the side of the twin tower, exploding through the other side...and then I
> witnessed both towers collapse, one first then the second.* Mostly due to structural failure because the fire was just too intense." *
> 
> This man was nothing more then a planted shill mouthing a script. Hell why pay NIST all that money when this scumbag "knew" what happened within minutes...
> 
> The attacks occurred after the PNAC writers who are all supporters and loyal to the state of Israel, called for another Pearl Harbor to garner the support needed to achieve certain military goals in the middle east, that were designed to benefit Israel first and foremost.
> 
> FBI agents that tried to warn of the attacks were met with threats. Investigations were sidetracked by personnel that answered to both Bush and Clinton.
> 
> Israeli Mossad agents being picked up in vans with explosives, some were jubilantly celebrating the attacks, and whose leader Nutyyyahoo claimed was "good for Israel".
> Interestingly, the cabinets of the American administrations for decades have been well stocked with Israeli loyalists, and no candidate can proceed to obtain office without Israel's approval.
> You idiots don't have a problem with a foreign entity controlling your leaders and elections.
> 
> Massive hi rises outwardly exploding, in much faster time then would be physically possible due to jet fuel fires that NYC firefighters were recorded as saying could have been brought under control. Steel seemingly evaporating into thin air as seen on many videos, and not so much as a cause of concern or amazement to some of you. You are still stuck with the planes and fireballs, and end of story for you, as your minds are fucking mush, and your will has been castrated.
> 
> There were hundreds of witnesses mainly firefighters and first responders, saying they heard explosions, some before the planes even hit, The list goes on and on. People and whistle blowers have come forward, were/are threatened, died mysteriously and minimized by the media and made to appear as insignificant. These brave men and women have been trashed by the protectors of the lies and by you, because they are telling you something that doesn't fit your absurd version,
> they are telling you the truth, but the truth is too terrifying for your weak minds to  even contemplate, let alone process or handle. But the truth has come out in many instances.
> Jessica Lynch, Pat Tillman come to mind. The 9-11 commission, the non existent WMD's phoney, fabricated intell etc...
> 
> Who controls the media, and the Federal courts? Ever ponder where you get your information, and who controls the flow of information?
> And you expect to be handed the perps who "wired the buildings"? Goes to show how much you really know about your nation and reality.
> 
> You trivialize, minimize and make fun of those have come forward and who attempt to tell you, but because the ones that are in control and who decide who should be heard, what is admitted or what is relevant are part of, and connected to keeping you and the American people from information, and are protecting the cover up, they are not heard, and don't stand a chance.
> If you personally are too afraid to come to grips with the lies and the attacks of 9-11, the details of the 'collapses" etc..  from the comfort of your own home and in your own mind, imagine how terrified the people who actually do come forward and say something about what they know to the media, in press conferences or bring their grievances to a Federal court.
> 
> The 9-11 commission and official 9-11 story tellers were led by Philip Zelikow, who describes himself as an expert in the creation and maintenance of public myths. He defines  public myth as a public presumption about history that may or may not be true, but which nevertheless exerts a powerful influence on public opinion, and through that influence affects history.
> 
> His 9-11 panel has discredited his report and gone public in saying so. That's pretty brave to do. Someone pushing back.. Why do you think they did that?
> 
> It is well documented that the Bush and Clinton administrations have been shown to be liars and complicit in the cover up and most likely facilitated rather then deter the attacks by their actions, by putting people in positions of power and authority whose loyalty sides with the nation that benefited the most from the 9-11 attacks on America.
> 
> The US has been infiltrated by various means by a criminal element that has operated in American politics for decades, and as long as stupid ignorant people who call themselves Americans, continue to be lazy and refuse to take notice to what has happened and still is happening to their nation and their society it will continue to deteriorate until there is nothing left of this once proud nation and the hope and dreams she stood for. Even the monetary system is a huge ponzi scheme, and rigged to keep America and its people in perpetual debt, and all you stooges can talk and bicker about is the trivial BS that keeps you from the bigger more significant picture that really effects us all.
> 
> You keep on being mesmerized by planes and fires and unproven hypothetical, absurd "guesses" while the nation you claim to defend is stolen from you and your children.
> The history, FOID documents, whistle blowers, and all manner of proof and evidence is available for anyone who cares to research it, but it's lazy, ignorant people like you that are too terrified to even look at it and are the ones they depend on that allows them to proceed.
> The OCT is a lie, and none of you that protect it have ever managed to prove its validity
> while we have shown the vast instances of proof it should be doubted. You have planes and fires and the trust of proven liars, hardly anything substantial..
> Stupid fucking gumps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is so full of out right lies and falsehoods that I won't even start all over with debunking it. it has all been done and you haven't learned a damned thing. It must really be terrible to live in such fear. I truly pity you.
Click to expand...


I challenge you to point out any lies within my post, and challenge you to direct where it has been debunked.
BTW, I don't live in fear like you do. I am just more aware of the history and the deceptions then you are, or are willing to admit. Having fear would be akin to not bringing things like this to your attention and staying quiet, like you do.
You wont even begin to discuss any real facts that are pointed out to you, when your allegations are themselves debunked, and rebutted.
You instead wave off any need to do so by claiming someone else has done it for you already.
Why do you even bother posting in a "conspiracy" forum when you get your ass kicked in all the time and look like a fool?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? That alone doesn't even begin to explain the 'collapses' of the towers and the intricacies of the physics and science and properties of steel. You are easily duped by planes and fireballs and conclude that is what happened, end of story, and you're wrong. There's a lot more to it then the fire show that mesmerized you.
> 
> The calls are seriously placed in the doubtful category, as the FBI has discredited them in other judicial proceedings as to how many and their duration. Besides it has not been proven that the signals were capable of connecting, or capable of being sustained with cell towers flying at the high speeds, and the altitudes they are alleged to have been made at.
> The perpetrators of the official conspiracy theory have not proved beyond a doubt that these calls were capable of being made, for the durations they said to have lasted, and even the FBI has crippled those allegations.
> All you think you know is coming from sources that have been proven to be liars, and whose story has serious fatal flaws in it. You are stuck believing what they tell you, even though the facts that discredit their story have been made available for some time now.
> 
> Everything about their narrative, before, during, and after the 9-11 attacks has been scrutinized, and facts have been uncovered that places great doubt, and in some cases, proven to be impossible to have happened the way they "guessed" that it did. They count on the majority of Americans not having the will, or the intelligence to really take a closer look at the 9-11 attacks, because people like you are too stupid and lazy to do so.
> 
> Researching the 9-11 attacks and their significance and objectives behind such an attack is a daunting task to be sure, but there is too much at stake to just believe the absurdities they need you to believe.
> 
> Planes hitting the buildings with less then skilled hijackers who miraculously circumvented American defenses.
> The list of the alleged 19 men was conveniently found in a parked car. Passports miraculously being found after passing through the fire and heat that supposedly caused the demise of the buildings...
> Witnesses tell of these supposed devout religious fanatics, drinking, using drugs and porn.
> One was supposedly able to speak German, but when confronted could not speak it.
> Many were claimed to be still alive, with reports of stolen ID's and passports.
> 
> Not one of those 19 men was a passenger. Not even one had a ticket. Not even one had a boarding pass. Not one had the piloting skills required to fly with the precision the planes were flown with, but they planned did this attack on the same day terror drills were taking place and confused the FAA and NORAD.
> Your only reason to believe this story is true, is your faith in proven liars, nothing more.
> 
> Within minutes of the attacks, the story tellers who were charged with molding your minds, went on the airwaves to proclaim that Osama Bin Laden and Al Qaeda were the masterminds who did all of it...And for what? Because Americans were hated for their freedumbs..So your government severely trashed those freedoms all the while ordering you to obstain from what they deemed as "conspiracy" theories..In essence they told you not to think, and only the conspiracy of the state should be considered as the truth.
> 
> Even though they are lies, and liars, and Bush made fun of the non existent WMD's at a press function, while your comrades and our loved ones were being blown to bits because of the wars on "terror" that were fabricated by phoney intelligence, torture and 'guesses".
> The attack on the Pentagon, the center of America's defenses happened to take place the day after announcing trillions were missing from the Pentagon, and happened to have struck, destroyed and killed employees and sections of the building that would have dealt with this and possibly uncovered the source of the missing funds.
> 
> Same with the WTC and the companies of the financial institutions within them that were involved in investigations of fraud and scandal. Silence assured by being  blown to bits, and replaced with the phoney "war on terror" instead.
> 
> Funny how the "Harley Guy" knew exactly why the towers came down....He planted the seed in many minds of the unprovable lies.
> He claimed he saw the plane....
> "...come out of nowhere and just ream right into the side of the twin tower, exploding through the other side...and then I
> witnessed both towers collapse, one first then the second.* Mostly due to structural failure because the fire was just too intense." *
> 
> This man was nothing more then a planted shill mouthing a script. Hell why pay NIST all that money when this scumbag "knew" what happened within minutes...
> 
> The attacks occurred after the PNAC writers who are all supporters and loyal to the state of Israel, called for another Pearl Harbor to garner the support needed to achieve certain military goals in the middle east, that were designed to benefit Israel first and foremost.
> 
> FBI agents that tried to warn of the attacks were met with threats. Investigations were sidetracked by personnel that answered to both Bush and Clinton.
> 
> Israeli Mossad agents being picked up in vans with explosives, some were jubilantly celebrating the attacks, and whose leader Nutyyyahoo claimed was "good for Israel".
> Interestingly, the cabinets of the American administrations for decades have been well stocked with Israeli loyalists, and no candidate can proceed to obtain office without Israel's approval.
> You idiots don't have a problem with a foreign entity controlling your leaders and elections.
> 
> Massive hi rises outwardly exploding, in much faster time then would be physically possible due to jet fuel fires that NYC firefighters were recorded as saying could have been brought under control. Steel seemingly evaporating into thin air as seen on many videos, and not so much as a cause of concern or amazement to some of you. You are still stuck with the planes and fireballs, and end of story for you, as your minds are fucking mush, and your will has been castrated.
> 
> There were hundreds of witnesses mainly firefighters and first responders, saying they heard explosions, some before the planes even hit, The list goes on and on. People and whistle blowers have come forward, were/are threatened, died mysteriously and minimized by the media and made to appear as insignificant. These brave men and women have been trashed by the protectors of the lies and by you, because they are telling you something that doesn't fit your absurd version,
> they are telling you the truth, but the truth is too terrifying for your weak minds to  even contemplate, let alone process or handle. But the truth has come out in many instances.
> Jessica Lynch, Pat Tillman come to mind. The 9-11 commission, the non existent WMD's phoney, fabricated intell etc...
> 
> Who controls the media, and the Federal courts? Ever ponder where you get your information, and who controls the flow of information?
> And you expect to be handed the perps who "wired the buildings"? Goes to show how much you really know about your nation and reality.
> 
> You trivialize, minimize and make fun of those have come forward and who attempt to tell you, but because the ones that are in control and who decide who should be heard, what is admitted or what is relevant are part of, and connected to keeping you and the American people from information, and are protecting the cover up, they are not heard, and don't stand a chance.
> If you personally are too afraid to come to grips with the lies and the attacks of 9-11, the details of the 'collapses" etc..  from the comfort of your own home and in your own mind, imagine how terrified the people who actually do come forward and say something about what they know to the media, in press conferences or bring their grievances to a Federal court.
> 
> The 9-11 commission and official 9-11 story tellers were led by Philip Zelikow, who describes himself as an expert in the creation and maintenance of public myths. He defines  public myth as a public presumption about history that may or may not be true, but which nevertheless exerts a powerful influence on public opinion, and through that influence affects history.
> 
> His 9-11 panel has discredited his report and gone public in saying so. That's pretty brave to do. Someone pushing back.. Why do you think they did that?
> 
> It is well documented that the Bush and Clinton administrations have been shown to be liars and complicit in the cover up and most likely facilitated rather then deter the attacks by their actions, by putting people in positions of power and authority whose loyalty sides with the nation that benefited the most from the 9-11 attacks on America.
> 
> The US has been infiltrated by various means by a criminal element that has operated in American politics for decades, and as long as stupid ignorant people who call themselves Americans, continue to be lazy and refuse to take notice to what has happened and still is happening to their nation and their society it will continue to deteriorate until there is nothing left of this once proud nation and the hope and dreams she stood for. Even the monetary system is a huge ponzi scheme, and rigged to keep America and its people in perpetual debt, and all you stooges can talk and bicker about is the trivial BS that keeps you from the bigger more significant picture that really effects us all.
> 
> You keep on being mesmerized by planes and fires and unproven hypothetical, absurd "guesses" while the nation you claim to defend is stolen from you and your children.
> The history, FOID documents, whistle blowers, and all manner of proof and evidence is available for anyone who cares to research it, but it's lazy, ignorant people like you that are too terrified to even look at it and are the ones they depend on that allows them to proceed.
> The OCT is a lie, and none of you that protect it have ever managed to prove its validity
> while we have shown the vast instances of proof it should be doubted. You have planes and fires and the trust of proven liars, hardly anything substantial..
> Stupid fucking gumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so full of out right lies and falsehoods that I won't even start all over with debunking it. it has all been done and you haven't learned a damned thing. It must really be terrible to live in such fear. I truly pity you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I challenge you to point out any lies within my post, and challenge you to direct where it has been debunked.
> BTW, I don't live in fear like you do. I am just more aware of the history and the deceptions then you are, or are willing to admit. Having fear would be akin to not bringing things like this to your attention and staying quiet, like you do.
> You wont even begin to discuss any real facts that are pointed out to you, when your allegations are themselves debunked, and rebutted.
> You instead wave off any need to do so by claiming someone else has done it for you already.
> Why do you even bother posting in a "conspiracy" forum when you get your ass kicked in all the time and look like a fool?
Click to expand...


Oh please, I've been debunking your shit for years.........Yours and all the socks on here.....


----------



## SFC Ollie

And once again the coward wildcard/911insidejoke/God knows who has decided to neg me a whole 13 points and attack my honorable Service to this great country. And yes coward He/she/it must be as they will not accept a rebuttal PM. Which is fine because that gives me the right to talk to them on  the board in the open.

You are a fucking moron.............
That is all, carry on.........


----------



## LA RAM FAN

You also have about 6 aliases or was that just on another board. Not only has your content delivered you to the looney bin of the world, your behavior is so very suspect as well. 

Grow the hell up loser

Oh the Irony.

 coming from Obamameica, a dude who strips on POLES for other dudes.

 and Creative Dreams is the loser?

Cd isnt the one that is going to suffer extreme health problems in the future for participating in this coverup. The POLE stripper though will join the ranks of these guys Bush Sr,Clinton,and Bush jr who are ALREADY suffering from health problems for their treasonous acts  orchestrating these events against the american people.

they are miserable right now health wise for these acts,and this  POLE  stripper  dude is going to join them in the future and start suffering with them as well and find out the money the government pays him,this zionist shill, wont buy him happiness like he ignorantly thinks it is doing for him now.I just wish I could be there that day when he starts suffering from his karma he is bringing on himself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what? That alone doesn't even begin to explain the 'collapses' of the towers and the intricacies of the physics and science and properties of steel. You are easily duped by planes and fireballs and conclude that is what happened, end of story, and you're wrong. There's a lot more to it then the fire show that mesmerized you.
> 
> The calls are seriously placed in the doubtful category, as the FBI has discredited them in other judicial proceedings as to how many and their duration. Besides it has not been proven that the signals were capable of connecting, or capable of being sustained with cell towers flying at the high speeds, and the altitudes they are alleged to have been made at.
> The perpetrators of the official conspiracy theory have not proved beyond a doubt that these calls were capable of being made, for the durations they said to have lasted, and even the FBI has crippled those allegations.
> All you think you know is coming from sources that have been proven to be liars, and whose story has serious fatal flaws in it. You are stuck believing what they tell you, even though the facts that discredit their story have been made available for some time now.
> 
> Everything about their narrative, before, during, and after the 9-11 attacks has been scrutinized, and facts have been uncovered that places great doubt, and in some cases, proven to be impossible to have happened the way they "guessed" that it did. They count on the majority of Americans not having the will, or the intelligence to really take a closer look at the 9-11 attacks, because people like you are too stupid and lazy to do so.
> 
> Researching the 9-11 attacks and their significance and objectives behind such an attack is a daunting task to be sure, but there is too much at stake to just believe the absurdities they need you to believe.
> 
> Planes hitting the buildings with less then skilled hijackers who miraculously circumvented American defenses.
> The list of the alleged 19 men was conveniently found in a parked car. Passports miraculously being found after passing through the fire and heat that supposedly caused the demise of the buildings...
> Witnesses tell of these supposed devout religious fanatics, drinking, using drugs and porn.
> One was supposedly able to speak German, but when confronted could not speak it.
> Many were claimed to be still alive, with reports of stolen ID's and passports.
> 
> Not one of those 19 men was a passenger. Not even one had a ticket. Not even one had a boarding pass. Not one had the piloting skills required to fly with the precision the planes were flown with, but they planned did this attack on the same day terror drills were taking place and confused the FAA and NORAD.
> Your only reason to believe this story is true, is your faith in proven liars, nothing more.
> 
> Within minutes of the attacks, the story tellers who were charged with molding your minds, went on the airwaves to proclaim that Osama Bin Laden and Al Qaeda were the masterminds who did all of it...And for what? Because Americans were hated for their freedumbs..So your government severely trashed those freedoms all the while ordering you to obstain from what they deemed as "conspiracy" theories..In essence they told you not to think, and only the conspiracy of the state should be considered as the truth.
> 
> Even though they are lies, and liars, and Bush made fun of the non existent WMD's at a press function, while your comrades and our loved ones were being blown to bits because of the wars on "terror" that were fabricated by phoney intelligence, torture and 'guesses".
> The attack on the Pentagon, the center of America's defenses happened to take place the day after announcing trillions were missing from the Pentagon, and happened to have struck, destroyed and killed employees and sections of the building that would have dealt with this and possibly uncovered the source of the missing funds.
> 
> Same with the WTC and the companies of the financial institutions within them that were involved in investigations of fraud and scandal. Silence assured by being  blown to bits, and replaced with the phoney "war on terror" instead.
> 
> Funny how the "Harley Guy" knew exactly why the towers came down....He planted the seed in many minds of the unprovable lies.
> He claimed he saw the plane....
> "...come out of nowhere and just ream right into the side of the twin tower, exploding through the other side...and then I
> witnessed both towers collapse, one first then the second.* Mostly due to structural failure because the fire was just too intense." *
> 
> This man was nothing more then a planted shill mouthing a script. Hell why pay NIST all that money when this scumbag "knew" what happened within minutes...
> 
> The attacks occurred after the PNAC writers who are all supporters and loyal to the state of Israel, called for another Pearl Harbor to garner the support needed to achieve certain military goals in the middle east, that were designed to benefit Israel first and foremost.
> 
> FBI agents that tried to warn of the attacks were met with threats. Investigations were sidetracked by personnel that answered to both Bush and Clinton.
> 
> Israeli Mossad agents being picked up in vans with explosives, some were jubilantly celebrating the attacks, and whose leader Nutyyyahoo claimed was "good for Israel".
> Interestingly, the cabinets of the American administrations for decades have been well stocked with Israeli loyalists, and no candidate can proceed to obtain office without Israel's approval.
> You idiots don't have a problem with a foreign entity controlling your leaders and elections.
> 
> Massive hi rises outwardly exploding, in much faster time then would be physically possible due to jet fuel fires that NYC firefighters were recorded as saying could have been brought under control. Steel seemingly evaporating into thin air as seen on many videos, and not so much as a cause of concern or amazement to some of you. You are still stuck with the planes and fireballs, and end of story for you, as your minds are fucking mush, and your will has been castrated.
> 
> There were hundreds of witnesses mainly firefighters and first responders, saying they heard explosions, some before the planes even hit, The list goes on and on. People and whistle blowers have come forward, were/are threatened, died mysteriously and minimized by the media and made to appear as insignificant. These brave men and women have been trashed by the protectors of the lies and by you, because they are telling you something that doesn't fit your absurd version,
> they are telling you the truth, but the truth is too terrifying for your weak minds to  even contemplate, let alone process or handle. But the truth has come out in many instances.
> Jessica Lynch, Pat Tillman come to mind. The 9-11 commission, the non existent WMD's phoney, fabricated intell etc...
> 
> Who controls the media, and the Federal courts? Ever ponder where you get your information, and who controls the flow of information?
> And you expect to be handed the perps who "wired the buildings"? Goes to show how much you really know about your nation and reality.
> 
> You trivialize, minimize and make fun of those have come forward and who attempt to tell you, but because the ones that are in control and who decide who should be heard, what is admitted or what is relevant are part of, and connected to keeping you and the American people from information, and are protecting the cover up, they are not heard, and don't stand a chance.
> If you personally are too afraid to come to grips with the lies and the attacks of 9-11, the details of the 'collapses" etc..  from the comfort of your own home and in your own mind, imagine how terrified the people who actually do come forward and say something about what they know to the media, in press conferences or bring their grievances to a Federal court.
> 
> The 9-11 commission and official 9-11 story tellers were led by Philip Zelikow, who describes himself as an expert in the &#8220;creation and maintenance of public myths.&#8221; He defines  &#8220;public myth&#8221; as a &#8220;public presumption&#8221; about history that may or may not be true, but which nevertheless exerts a powerful influence on public opinion, and through that influence affects history.
> 
> His 9-11 panel has discredited his report and gone public in saying so. That's pretty brave to do. Someone pushing back.. Why do you think they did that?
> 
> It is well documented that the Bush and Clinton administrations have been shown to be liars and complicit in the cover up and most likely facilitated rather then deter the attacks by their actions, by putting people in positions of power and authority whose loyalty sides with the nation that benefited the most from the 9-11 attacks on America.
> 
> The US has been infiltrated by various means by a criminal element that has operated in American politics for decades, and as long as stupid ignorant people who call themselves Americans, continue to be lazy and refuse to take notice to what has happened and still is happening to their nation and their society it will continue to deteriorate until there is nothing left of this once proud nation and the hope and dreams she stood for. Even the monetary system is a huge ponzi scheme, and rigged to keep America and its people in perpetual debt, and all you stooges can talk and bicker about is the trivial BS that keeps you from the bigger more significant picture that really effects us all.
> 
> You keep on being mesmerized by planes and fires and unproven hypothetical, absurd "guesses" while the nation you claim to defend is stolen from you and your children.
> The history, FOID documents, whistle blowers, and all manner of proof and evidence is available for anyone who cares to research it, but it's lazy, ignorant people like you that are too terrified to even look at it and are the ones they depend on that allows them to proceed.
> The OCT is a lie, and none of you that protect it have ever managed to prove its validity
> while we have shown the vast instances of proof it should be doubted. You have planes and fires and the trust of proven liars, hardly anything substantial..
> Stupid fucking gumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so full of out right lies and falsehoods that I won't even start all over with debunking it. it has all been done and you haven't learned a damned thing. It must really be terrible to live in such fear. I truly pity you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I challenge you to point out any lies within my post, and challenge you to direct where it has been debunked.
> BTW, I don't live in fear like you do. I am just more aware of the history and the deceptions then you are, or are willing to admit. Having fear would be akin to not bringing things like this to your attention and staying quiet, like you do.
> You wont even begin to discuss any real facts that are pointed out to you, when your allegations are themselves debunked, and rebutted.
> You instead wave off any need to do so by claiming someone else has done it for you already.
> Why do you even bother posting in a "conspiracy" forum when you get your ass kicked in all the time and look like a fool?
Click to expand...


you DO realise you are dealing with a lying paid troll who always CLAIMS a video has been debunked and yet in all his years he has been here he has NEVER even once tried to debunk one dont you?

everyone that comes on here sees right through the lies of this lying troll.You hit the nail right on the head.He alwasy CLAIMS someone else already has debunked it and he then evades the topic and changes the subject to something else when he is cornered and challenged to prove it.what a troll. oh and you do realise Gomer is a paid shill as well just like the guy you mentioned as a paid shill reading that script right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr. Jones said:


> Except that we saw the planes
> 
> 
> 
> So what? That alone doesn't even begin to explain the 'collapses' of the towers and the intricacies of the physics and science and properties of steel. You are easily duped by planes and fireballs and conclude that is what happened, end of story, and you're wrong. There's a lot more to it then the fire show that mesmerized you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and we have the witnesses who called people from those planes. Of course we know you *Think* Those calls were faked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The calls are seriously placed in the doubtful category, as the FBI has discredited them in other judicial proceedings as to how many and their duration. Besides it has not been proven that the signals were capable of connecting, or capable of being sustained with cell towers flying at the high speeds, and the altitudes they are alleged to have been made at.
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot even disprove that simple statement of fact. All you got is "that's not true"...
> 
> Try again child.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The perpetrators of the official conspiracy theory have not proved beyond a doubt that these calls were capable of being made, for the durations they said to have lasted, and even the FBI has crippled those allegations.
> All you think you know is coming from sources that have been proven to be liars, and whose story has serious fatal flaws in it. You are stuck believing what they tell you, even though the facts that discredit their story have been made available for some time now.
> 
> Everything about their narrative, before, during, and after the 9-11 attacks has been scrutinized, and facts have been uncovered that places great doubt, and in some cases, proven to be impossible to have happened the way they "guessed" that it did. They count on the majority of Americans not having the will, or the intelligence to really take a closer look at the 9-11 attacks, because people like you are too stupid and lazy to do so.
> 
> Researching the 9-11 attacks and their significance and objectives behind such an attack is a daunting task to be sure, but there is too much at stake to just believe the absurdities they need you to believe.
> 
> Planes hitting the buildings with less then skilled hijackers who miraculously circumvented American defenses.
> The list of the alleged 19 men was conveniently found in a parked car. Passports miraculously being found after passing through the fire and heat that supposedly caused the demise of the buildings...
> Witnesses tell of these supposed devout religious fanatics, drinking, using drugs and porn.
> One was supposedly able to speak German, but when confronted could not speak it.
> Many were claimed to be still alive, with reports of stolen ID's and passports.
> 
> Not one of those 19 men was a passenger. Not even one had a ticket. Not even one had a boarding pass. Not one had the piloting skills required to fly with the precision the planes were flown with, but they planned did this attack on the same day terror drills were taking place and confused the FAA and NORAD.
> Your only reason to believe this story is true, is your faith in proven liars, nothing more.
> 
> Within minutes of the attacks, the story tellers who were charged with molding your minds, went on the airwaves to proclaim that Osama Bin Laden and Al Qaeda were the masterminds who did all of it...And for what? Because Americans were hated for their freedumbs..So your government severely trashed those freedoms all the while ordering you to obstain from what they deemed as "conspiracy" theories..In essence they told you not to think, and only the conspiracy of the state should be considered as the truth.
> 
> Even though they are lies, and liars, and Bush made fun of the non existent WMD's at a press function, while your comrades and our loved ones were being blown to bits because of the wars on "terror" that were fabricated by phoney intelligence, torture and 'guesses".
> The attack on the Pentagon, the center of America's defenses happened to take place the day after announcing trillions were missing from the Pentagon, and happened to have struck, destroyed and killed employees and sections of the building that would have dealt with this and possibly uncovered the source of the missing funds.
> 
> Same with the WTC and the companies of the financial institutions within them that were involved in investigations of fraud and scandal. Silence assured by being  blown to bits, and replaced with the phoney "war on terror" instead.
> 
> Funny how the "Harley Guy" knew exactly why the towers came down....He planted the seed in many minds of the unprovable lies.
> He claimed he saw the plane....
> "...come out of nowhere and just ream right into the side of the twin tower, exploding through the other side...and then I
> witnessed both towers collapse, one first then the second.* Mostly due to structural failure because the fire was just too intense." *
> 
> This man was nothing more then a planted shill mouthing a script. Hell why pay NIST all that money when this scumbag "knew" what happened within minutes...
> 
> The attacks occurred after the PNAC writers who are all supporters and loyal to the state of Israel, called for another Pearl Harbor to garner the support needed to achieve certain military goals in the middle east, that were designed to benefit Israel first and foremost.
> 
> FBI agents that tried to warn of the attacks were met with threats. Investigations were sidetracked by personnel that answered to both Bush and Clinton.
> 
> Israeli Mossad agents being picked up in vans with explosives, some were jubilantly celebrating the attacks, and whose leader Nutyyyahoo claimed was "good for Israel".
> Interestingly, the cabinets of the American administrations for decades have been well stocked with Israeli loyalists, and no candidate can proceed to obtain office without Israel's approval.
> You idiots don't have a problem with a foreign entity controlling your leaders and elections.
> 
> Massive hi rises outwardly exploding, in much faster time then would be physically possible due to jet fuel fires that NYC firefighters were recorded as saying could have been brought under control. Steel seemingly evaporating into thin air as seen on many videos, and not so much as a cause of concern or amazement to some of you. You are still stuck with the planes and fireballs, and end of story for you, as your minds are fucking mush, and your will has been castrated.
> 
> There were hundreds of witnesses mainly firefighters and first responders, saying they heard explosions, some before the planes even hit, The list goes on and on. People and whistle blowers have come forward, were/are threatened, died mysteriously and minimized by the media and made to appear as insignificant. These brave men and women have been trashed by the protectors of the lies and by you, because they are telling you something that doesn't fit your absurd version,
> they are telling you the truth, but the truth is too terrifying for your weak minds to  even contemplate, let alone process or handle. But the truth has come out in many instances.
> Jessica Lynch, Pat Tillman come to mind. The 9-11 commission, the non existent WMD's phoney, fabricated intell etc...
> 
> Who controls the media, and the Federal courts? Ever ponder where you get your information, and who controls the flow of information?
> And you expect to be handed the perps who "wired the buildings"? Goes to show how much you really know about your nation and reality.
> 
> You trivialize, minimize and make fun of those have come forward and who attempt to tell you, but because the ones that are in control and who decide who should be heard, what is admitted or what is relevant are part of, and connected to keeping you and the American people from information, and are protecting the cover up, they are not heard, and don't stand a chance.
> If you personally are too afraid to come to grips with the lies and the attacks of 9-11, the details of the 'collapses" etc..  from the comfort of your own home and in your own mind, imagine how terrified the people who actually do come forward and say something about what they know to the media, in press conferences or bring their grievances to a Federal court.
> 
> The 9-11 commission and official 9-11 story tellers were led by Philip Zelikow, who describes himself as an expert in the &#8220;creation and maintenance of public myths.&#8221; He defines  &#8220;public myth&#8221; as a &#8220;public presumption&#8221; about history that may or may not be true, but which nevertheless exerts a powerful influence on public opinion, and through that influence affects history.
> 
> His 9-11 panel has discredited his report and gone public in saying so. That's pretty brave to do. Someone pushing back.. Why do you think they did that?
> 
> It is well documented that the Bush and Clinton administrations have been shown to be liars and complicit in the cover up and most likely facilitated rather then deter the attacks by their actions, by putting people in positions of power and authority whose loyalty sides with the nation that benefited the most from the 9-11 attacks on America.
> 
> The US has been infiltrated by various means by a criminal element that has operated in American politics for decades, and as long as stupid ignorant people who call themselves Americans, continue to be lazy and refuse to take notice to what has happened and still is happening to their nation and their society it will continue to deteriorate until there is nothing left of this once proud nation and the hope and dreams she stood for. Even the monetary system is a huge ponzi scheme, and rigged to keep America and its people in perpetual debt, and all you stooges can talk and bicker about is the trivial BS that keeps you from the bigger more significant picture that really effects us all.
> 
> You keep on being mesmerized by planes and fires and unproven hypothetical, absurd "guesses" while the nation you claim to defend is stolen from you and your children.
> The history, FOID documents, whistle blowers, and all manner of proof and evidence is available for anyone who cares to research it, but it's lazy, ignorant people like you that are too terrified to even look at it and are the ones they depend on that allows them to proceed.
> The OCT is a lie, and none of you that protect it have ever managed to prove its validity
> while we have shown the vast instances of proof it should be doubted. You have planes and fires and the trust of proven liars, hardly anything substantial..
> Stupid fucking gumps.
Click to expand...




Gomer needs to look in the mirror when calling someone a stupid child in the fact HE  is the one ignoring  the fact that he  too much of an immature fuck not to admit he is lying and gets his ass constantly handed to him on a platter here everyday constantly.Jones OWNED him in this debate.He can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.

Gomers handlers I guarantee,are scratching their heads trying to think up some clever lies to try and get around this excellent post of irrefutable facts and evidence of Jones.


----------



## SFC Ollie

You fools cannot own the truth........

You dismiss over one hundred eyewitness at the pentagon yet hang your entire WTC7 theory on the statement of one witness of whom the person with him tells a different story.

None of you has ever handed me my ass. You simply are to stupid to admit it.

But do keep trying the entertainment level is great........

You should see if you could do this for a living.....

But then again, don't give up your day job.........


----------



## Wyld Kard

SFC Ollie said:


> You fools cannot own the truth........
> 
> You dismiss over one hundred eyewitness at the pentagon yet hang your entire WTC7 theory on the statement of one witness of whom the person with him tells a different story.
> 
> None of you has ever handed me my ass. You simply are to stupid to admit it.
> 
> But do keep trying the entertainment level is great........
> 
> You should see if you could do this for a living.....
> 
> But then again, don't give up your day job.........





Go ahead, tell them everything you know about 9/11.  It'll only take 10 seconds.  

You are one dumb son-of-a-bitch!


----------



## Wyld Kard

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that we saw the planes
> 
> 
> 
> So what? That alone doesn't even begin to explain the 'collapses' of the towers and the intricacies of the physics and science and properties of steel. You are easily duped by planes and fireballs and conclude that is what happened, end of story, and you're wrong. There's a lot more to it then the fire show that mesmerized you.
> 
> The calls are seriously placed in the doubtful category, as the FBI has discredited them in other judicial proceedings as to how many and their duration. Besides it has not been proven that the signals were capable of connecting, or capable of being sustained with cell towers flying at the high speeds, and the altitudes they are alleged to have been made at.
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot even disprove that simple statement of fact. All you got is "that's not true"...
> 
> Try again child.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The perpetrators of the official conspiracy theory have not proved beyond a doubt that these calls were capable of being made, for the durations they said to have lasted, and even the FBI has crippled those allegations.
> All you think you know is coming from sources that have been proven to be liars, and whose story has serious fatal flaws in it. You are stuck believing what they tell you, even though the facts that discredit their story have been made available for some time now.
> 
> Everything about their narrative, before, during, and after the 9-11 attacks has been scrutinized, and facts have been uncovered that places great doubt, and in some cases, proven to be impossible to have happened the way they "guessed" that it did. They count on the majority of Americans not having the will, or the intelligence to really take a closer look at the 9-11 attacks, because people like you are too stupid and lazy to do so.
> 
> Researching the 9-11 attacks and their significance and objectives behind such an attack is a daunting task to be sure, but there is too much at stake to just believe the absurdities they need you to believe.
> 
> Planes hitting the buildings with less then skilled hijackers who miraculously circumvented American defenses.
> The list of the alleged 19 men was conveniently found in a parked car. Passports miraculously being found after passing through the fire and heat that supposedly caused the demise of the buildings...
> Witnesses tell of these supposed devout religious fanatics, drinking, using drugs and porn.
> One was supposedly able to speak German, but when confronted could not speak it.
> Many were claimed to be still alive, with reports of stolen ID's and passports.
> 
> Not one of those 19 men was a passenger. Not even one had a ticket. Not even one had a boarding pass. Not one had the piloting skills required to fly with the precision the planes were flown with, but they planned did this attack on the same day terror drills were taking place and confused the FAA and NORAD.
> Your only reason to believe this story is true, is your faith in proven liars, nothing more.
> 
> Within minutes of the attacks, the story tellers who were charged with molding your minds, went on the airwaves to proclaim that Osama Bin Laden and Al Qaeda were the masterminds who did all of it...And for what? Because Americans were hated for their freedumbs..So your government severely trashed those freedoms all the while ordering you to obstain from what they deemed as "conspiracy" theories..In essence they told you not to think, and only the conspiracy of the state should be considered as the truth.
> 
> Even though they are lies, and liars, and Bush made fun of the non existent WMD's at a press function, while your comrades and our loved ones were being blown to bits because of the wars on "terror" that were fabricated by phoney intelligence, torture and 'guesses".
> The attack on the Pentagon, the center of America's defenses happened to take place the day after announcing trillions were missing from the Pentagon, and happened to have struck, destroyed and killed employees and sections of the building that would have dealt with this and possibly uncovered the source of the missing funds.
> 
> Same with the WTC and the companies of the financial institutions within them that were involved in investigations of fraud and scandal. Silence assured by being  blown to bits, and replaced with the phoney "war on terror" instead.
> 
> Funny how the "Harley Guy" knew exactly why the towers came down....He planted the seed in many minds of the unprovable lies.
> He claimed he saw the plane....
> "...come out of nowhere and just ream right into the side of the twin tower, exploding through the other side...and then I
> witnessed both towers collapse, one first then the second.* Mostly due to structural failure because the fire was just too intense." *
> 
> This man was nothing more then a planted shill mouthing a script. Hell why pay NIST all that money when this scumbag "knew" what happened within minutes...
> 
> The attacks occurred after the PNAC writers who are all supporters and loyal to the state of Israel, called for another Pearl Harbor to garner the support needed to achieve certain military goals in the middle east, that were designed to benefit Israel first and foremost.
> 
> FBI agents that tried to warn of the attacks were met with threats. Investigations were sidetracked by personnel that answered to both Bush and Clinton.
> 
> Israeli Mossad agents being picked up in vans with explosives, some were jubilantly celebrating the attacks, and whose leader Nutyyyahoo claimed was "good for Israel".
> Interestingly, the cabinets of the American administrations for decades have been well stocked with Israeli loyalists, and no candidate can proceed to obtain office without Israel's approval.
> You idiots don't have a problem with a foreign entity controlling your leaders and elections.
> 
> Massive hi rises outwardly exploding, in much faster time then would be physically possible due to jet fuel fires that NYC firefighters were recorded as saying could have been brought under control. Steel seemingly evaporating into thin air as seen on many videos, and not so much as a cause of concern or amazement to some of you. You are still stuck with the planes and fireballs, and end of story for you, as your minds are fucking mush, and your will has been castrated.
> 
> There were hundreds of witnesses mainly firefighters and first responders, saying they heard explosions, some before the planes even hit, The list goes on and on. People and whistle blowers have come forward, were/are threatened, died mysteriously and minimized by the media and made to appear as insignificant. These brave men and women have been trashed by the protectors of the lies and by you, because they are telling you something that doesn't fit your absurd version,
> they are telling you the truth, but the truth is too terrifying for your weak minds to  even contemplate, let alone process or handle. But the truth has come out in many instances.
> Jessica Lynch, Pat Tillman come to mind. The 9-11 commission, the non existent WMD's phoney, fabricated intell etc...
> 
> Who controls the media, and the Federal courts? Ever ponder where you get your information, and who controls the flow of information?
> And you expect to be handed the perps who "wired the buildings"? Goes to show how much you really know about your nation and reality.
> 
> You trivialize, minimize and make fun of those have come forward and who attempt to tell you, but because the ones that are in control and who decide who should be heard, what is admitted or what is relevant are part of, and connected to keeping you and the American people from information, and are protecting the cover up, they are not heard, and don't stand a chance.
> If you personally are too afraid to come to grips with the lies and the attacks of 9-11, the details of the 'collapses" etc..  from the comfort of your own home and in your own mind, imagine how terrified the people who actually do come forward and say something about what they know to the media, in press conferences or bring their grievances to a Federal court.
> 
> The 9-11 commission and official 9-11 story tellers were led by Philip Zelikow, who describes himself as an expert in the creation and maintenance of public myths. He defines  public myth as a public presumption about history that may or may not be true, but which nevertheless exerts a powerful influence on public opinion, and through that influence affects history.
> 
> His 9-11 panel has discredited his report and gone public in saying so. That's pretty brave to do. Someone pushing back.. Why do you think they did that?
> 
> It is well documented that the Bush and Clinton administrations have been shown to be liars and complicit in the cover up and most likely facilitated rather then deter the attacks by their actions, by putting people in positions of power and authority whose loyalty sides with the nation that benefited the most from the 9-11 attacks on America.
> 
> The US has been infiltrated by various means by a criminal element that has operated in American politics for decades, and as long as stupid ignorant people who call themselves Americans, continue to be lazy and refuse to take notice to what has happened and still is happening to their nation and their society it will continue to deteriorate until there is nothing left of this once proud nation and the hope and dreams she stood for. Even the monetary system is a huge ponzi scheme, and rigged to keep America and its people in perpetual debt, and all you stooges can talk and bicker about is the trivial BS that keeps you from the bigger more significant picture that really effects us all.
> 
> You keep on being mesmerized by planes and fires and unproven hypothetical, absurd "guesses" while the nation you claim to defend is stolen from you and your children.
> The history, FOID documents, whistle blowers, and all manner of proof and evidence is available for anyone who cares to research it, but it's lazy, ignorant people like you that are too terrified to even look at it and are the ones they depend on that allows them to proceed.
> The OCT is a lie, and none of you that protect it have ever managed to prove its validity
> while we have shown the vast instances of proof it should be doubted. You have planes and fires and the trust of proven liars, hardly anything substantial..
> Stupid fucking gumps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gomer needs to look in the mirror when calling someone a stupid child in the fact HE  is the one ignoring  the fact that he  too much of an immature fuck not to admit he is lying and gets his ass constantly handed to him on a platter here everyday constantly.Jones OWNED him in this debate.He can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.
> 
> Gomers handlers I guarantee,are scratching their heads trying to think up some clever lies to try and get around this excellent post of irrefutable facts and evidence of Jones.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

The petition to have Piers Morgan deported from the United States has over 5 times as many signatures as Paid Shill Dickie Gage's petition has.

https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/deport-british-citizen-piers-morgan-attacking-2nd-amendment/prfh5zHD


And that's in only 2 days. 




Tell us again how relevant the "Truth" Movement is.


----------



## Wyld Kard

SFC Ollie said:


> And widcard or 911nutjob just negged me a whole 13 points..... Gee it hurts so bad...LOL
> 
> And of course as most of these asshole cowards the kid has his/her/it's, pm's turned off so I get to respond in public.
> This is what I would have said in PM:
> 
> Fuck off dipshit, you haven't proved one fucking thing yet, All you do is talk shit and claim things are wrong without disproving them.  Keep it up, you're so good at it....Whose sock are you again?
> 
> And bring on some more opinion so we can use fact to destroy it.......
> 
> Carry on...........



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT9aU8-ofdA]You are one pathetic loser. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fools cannot own the truth........
> 
> You dismiss over one hundred eyewitness at the pentagon yet hang your entire WTC7 theory on the statement of one witness of whom the person with him tells a different story.
> 
> None of you has ever handed me my ass. You simply are to stupid to admit it.
> 
> But do keep trying the entertainment level is great........
> 
> You should see if you could do this for a living.....
> 
> But then again, don't give up your day job.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead, tell them everything you know about 9/11.  It'll only take 10 seconds.
> 
> You are one dumb son-of-a-bitch!
Click to expand...


And you are one stupid fuck......

Feel better now?


----------



## Rozman

And in other breaking news....

Sam Champion got married....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> The petition to have Piers Morgan deported from the United States has over 5 times as many signatures as Paid Shill Dickie Gage's petition has.
> 
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/deport-british-citizen-piers-morgan-attacking-2nd-amendment/prfh5zHD
> 
> 
> And that's in only 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again how relevant the "Truth" Movement is.



In the 45 minutes since I posted this, the Piers Morgan petition has gained over 600 signatures. 



That's roughly 2 years of Dickie's Petition Of Dupes effort.


----------



## candycorn

what hit the Pentagon if it wasnt AA77


----------



## Capstone

candycorn said:


> what hit the Pentagon if it wasnt AA77



This called to mind an analogy I read somewhere:



> [...] By way of analogy, imagine a murder prosecution where the defense has presented an overwhelmingly strong case - more than just reasonable doubt - solid proof that the accused cannot possibly have committed the crime. But then the prosecution plays it&#8217;s trump card. "But if your client did not commit the crime, then who did?" The defense answers that it has no idea. Everyone would agree that a guilty verdict on this basis, would be an outrageous lapse of logic. [...]



That we don't know what actually happened is of no consequence to our capacity to know that what the government told us is a load of shit.


----------



## Mad Scientist

candycorn said:


> what hit the Pentagon if it wasnt AA77


We *know* it was an Airliner because the video tapes from the surrounding areas *clearly* show an airliner hitting the pentagon.

Oh wait, the US Gov't confiscated all those videos and hasn't released them.

Well, we *know* the entire area was cordoned off, the crime scene was secured and an *exhaustive* criminal investigation was done.

Oh wait, no it wasn't.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> The petition to have Piers Morgan deported from the United States has over 5 times as many signatures as Paid Shill Dickie Gage's petition has.
> 
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/deport-british-citizen-piers-morgan-attacking-2nd-amendment/prfh5zHD
> 
> 
> And that's in only 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us again how relevant the "Truth" Movement is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 45 minutes since I posted this, the Piers Morgan petition has gained over 600 signatures.
> 
> 
> 
> That's roughly 2 years of Dickie's Petition Of Dupes effort.
Click to expand...








Dickie's petition for a new investigation he doesn't really want has managed to get a total of 17,962 signatures in 6 fucking YEARS. (1,757 AE & 16,205 hangers-on)

The petition to kick Piers Morgan out of the country has gotten 18,046 signatures in less than 3 *DAYS*. 



Tell us again how relevant the Truthers are.


----------



## candycorn

Mad Scientist said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> what hit the Pentagon if it wasnt AA77
> 
> 
> 
> We *know* it was an Airliner because the video tapes from the surrounding areas *clearly* show an airliner hitting the pentagon.
> 
> Oh wait, the US Gov't confiscated all those videos and hasn't released them.
> 
> Well, we *know* the entire area was cordoned off, the crime scene was secured and an *exhaustive* criminal investigation was done.
> 
> Oh wait, no it wasn't.
Click to expand...


Ahh...what we know.

Nobody who boarded AA77 was ever seen again.
The DNA from those who boarded AA77 was found at the Pentagon.
Light poles were knocked down in such a pattern that indicates a plane such as AA77 approached Pentagon airspace very low.
100 percent of all wreckage found belongs to a plane such as AA77.
AA77 was tracked into Pentagon airspace.
And yes exhaustive investigations proved all of the above.  You are simply an idiot.


----------



## candycorn

Capstone said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> what hit the Pentagon if it wasnt AA77
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This called to mind an analogy I read somewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...] By way of analogy, imagine a murder prosecution where the defense has presented an overwhelmingly strong case - more than just reasonable doubt - solid proof that the accused cannot possibly have committed the crime. But then the prosecution plays its trump card. "But if your client did not commit the crime, then who did?" The defense answers that it has no idea. Everyone would agree that a guilty verdict on this basis, would be an outrageous lapse of logic. [...]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That we don't know what actually happened is of no consequence to our capacity to know that what the government told us is a load of shit.
Click to expand...


Well since you cant post an answer....we'll assume you have none.  The 911 commission remains 100% accurate on the major points


----------



## SFC Ollie

And once again over 100 eyewitnesses are dismissed at the pentagon but 1 witness is all that is needed for WTC7....

So funny............


----------



## Mr. Jones

What hit the Pentagon is up for debate for good reasons.
The 9-11 commission report is proven to be false, according to the writers.
How can DNA be salvaged from a crash that was said to melted most of the plane.
DNA can not survive such temps.
A meticulous search for DNA is in doubt since remains were dumped in a landfill.
DNA can be fabricated and planted.
Whether it was a 77 or another plane, or missile,
The broader question is how the entire event was allowed to happen in the first place.


----------



## Mr. Jones

SFC Ollie said:


> And once again over 100 eyewitnesses are dismissed at the pentagon but 1 witness is all that is needed for WTC7....
> 
> So funny............



So funny....You dismiss the eyewitnesses at the WTC who said there were explosions and possibly secondary devices, and molten metal in the rubble piles. Who the fuck are you to complain about ignoring eyewitnesses.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I've listened to all your witnesses about secondary explosions, and have admitted that there had to have been numerous secondary explosions at the twin towers. As there would be in any office building fire. Explosion does not equal explosives.......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fools cannot own the truth........
> 
> You dismiss over one hundred eyewitness at the pentagon yet hang your entire WTC7 theory on the statement of one witness of whom the person with him tells a different story.
> 
> None of you has ever handed me my ass. You simply are to stupid to admit it.
> 
> But do keep trying the entertainment level is great........
> 
> You should see if you could do this for a living.....
> 
> But then again, don't give up your day job.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead, tell them everything you know about 9/11.  It'll only take 10 seconds.
> 
> You are one dumb son-of-a-bitch!
Click to expand...


such hypocrisy from the paid troll. Notice this GREAT comeback to Jones excellent post? He has to lie and say we entertain him when in reality he is crying and pulling the hairs out of his head in frustration trying to remember the NEW lies his handlers sent him here to post.

He is the one thats entertaining.were not the ones CLAIMING that a video is debunked and then always EVERYTIME runs off when challenged to debunk them and never has ONCE in his entire time he has been here trolling, ever even attempted to do so.

This lying troll knows he would be laughed out of a debating hall withing one minute if he debated like that there the same way he does here. the moderater would say-Gomer,Mr Jones  has produced some evidence and facts in that video for you to debunk.why are you not saying anything? you just claimed you have debunked it but your not even trying to prove you have.sorry Gomer,your not saying anything,you lose your case.

they would say that to him EVERYTIME and he knows that.lol.

He is obviously trying to laugh off the hurt that he feels after Jones took him to school like he always  does here.makes him feel better about himself trying to deal with defeat.

comedy gold from Gomer as always.Jones makes a long lengthy well thought out excellent post of irrefutable facts and evidence and in Gomers warped little mind,he debunked him in a short 10 second post.What a fucking joke he is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again over 100 eyewitnesses are dismissed at the pentagon but 1 witness is all that is needed for WTC7....
> 
> So funny............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So funny....You dismiss the eyewitnesses at the WTC who said there were explosions and possibly secondary devices, and molten metal in the rubble piles. Who the fuck are you to complain about ignoring eyewitnesses.
Click to expand...


as always,Gomer proves his hypocrisy. He also dismisses those highly qualified experts in the patriots question 9/11 link saying THEY are wrong and HE is right. comedy gold from the troll.


----------



## candycorn

Mr. Jones said:


> What hit the Pentagon is up for debate for good reasons.
> The 9-11 commission report is proven to be false, according to the writers.


You couldn't quote a major inaccuracy in the entire document last time I asked.  You can't do it now either.



Mr. Jones said:


> How can DNA be salvaged from a crash that was said to melted most of the plane.
> DNA can not survive such temps.


Bodies survived the crash.



Mr. Jones said:


> A meticulous search for DNA is in doubt since remains were dumped in a landfill.


Only by no-life losers like yourself.  



Mr. Jones said:


> DNA can be fabricated and planted.


This part is true however no evidence exists that such a fallacy ever existed except in the mind of twoofers which is usually empty.



Mr. Jones said:


> Whether it was a 77 or another plane, or missile,
> The broader question is how the entire event was allowed to happen in the first place



Missiles don't carry DNA.  Missiles do not knock down light poles.

Class dismissed.


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> [...] Explosion does not equal explosives.......



Maybe not, but _explosions_ (plural) *in rapid succession* immediately preceding the collapses _do_.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2A8VMg_B64]FDNY describe the bombs planted in the World Trade Center - YouTube[/ame]

Daniel Rivera



> It was a frigging noise. At first I thought it was -- do you ever see professional demolition where they set the charges on certain floors and then you hear "POP POP POP POP POP"? That's exactly what -- because I thought it was that. When I heard that frigging noise, that's when I saw the building coming down.[...]



Richard Banaciski



> It seemed like on television when they blow up these buildings. It seemed like it was going all the way around like a belt, all these explosions. [...]



Thomas Turilli



> [...]The door closed, they went up, and it just seemed a couple seconds and all of a sudden you just heard like it almost actually that day sounded like bombs going off, like boom, boom, boom, like seven or eight [...]



Ken Rogers



> [...]I kept watching. Floor after floor after floor. One floor under another after another and when it hit about the fifth floor, I figured it was a bomb, because it looked like a synchronized deliberate kind of thing.[...]



Tom Fitzpatrick, Deputy Commissioner for Administration, assigned to the Commissioner' s office.



> [...] I remember seeing, it looked like sparkling around one specific layer of the building. I assume now that that was either windows starting to collapse like tinsel or something. Then the building started to come down. My initial reaction was that this was exactly the way it looks when they show you those implosions on TV. [...]



In the Trost/Sheppard book, _[ame=http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0742523160/102-8330725-1990556?v=glance]Running Toward Danger: Stories Behind The Breaking News of 9/11[/ame],_ John Bussey, foreign editor for the Wall Street Journal described what he saw as follows:



> [...]I heard this metallic roar, looked up and saw what I thought was just a peculiar site of individual floors, one after the other exploding outward. I thought to myself, My God, theyre going to bring the building down. And they, whoever they are, had set charges. [...]



There are more...


----------



## Capstone

candycorn said:


> Well since you cant post an answer....we'll assume you have none. [...]



No need to assume; I'm not afraid to admit that I don't have all the answers. 

But basing my opinion on the teeniest bit of video evidence...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRK8QFvXyfE]FBI footage: missile hits the pentagon - YouTube[/ame]

...I'd say, whatever it was that hit the Pentagon, ...it looked absolutely nothing like a jumbo passenger jet.


----------



## candycorn

Capstone said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well since you cant post an answer....we'll assume you have none. [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to assume; I'm not afraid to admit that I don't have all the answers.
> 
> But basing my opinion on the teeniest bit of video evidence...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRK8QFvXyfE]FBI footage: missile hits the pentagon - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> ...I'd say, whatever it was that hit the Pentagon, ...it looked absolutely nothing like a jumbo passenger jet.
Click to expand...


What did it look like?
Where did the wreckage, DNA of the passengers, and tracking of the aircraft come from if it wasn't AA77?


----------



## Capstone

candycorn said:


> What did it look like?



Well, the video's so blurry, it's really hard to tell.

But going back to the famous set of five frames leaked in 2002, I'd say it was a smaller plane with a very distinctive paint scheme.






Sort of reminiscent of a slightly modified Lockheed Martin Jetstar C-140.






Modified, in that the top half of the rear fin had apparently been chopped off (or otherwise removed).



candycorn said:


> [...]Where did the wreckage, DNA of the passengers, and tracking of the aircraft come from if it wasn't AA77?



I'd rather not speculate about any of that.


----------



## Capstone

...and by "smaller", I just meant smaller than a Boeing 757-200 ...which should have had a pretty distinctive paint scheme in its own rite.

Here's a look at a differently decorated incarnation of an *Air Force 2* plane.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And widcard or 911nutjob just negged me a whole 13 points..... Gee it hurts so bad...LOL
> 
> And of course as most of these asshole cowards the kid has his/her/it's, pm's turned off so I get to respond in public.
> This is what I would have said in PM:
> 
> Fuck off dipshit, you haven't proved one fucking thing yet, All you do is talk shit and claim things are wrong without disproving them.  Keep it up, you're so good at it....Whose sock are you again?
> 
> And bring on some more opinion so we can use fact to destroy it.......
> 
> Carry on...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT9aU8-ofdA]You are one pathetic loser. - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Oh that irony. No need to advertise it Gomer Ollie,everybody here already knows the truth that yeah,you havent proved one fucking thing yet and all you do is talk shit and claim things are wrong without disproving us.no need to advertise that Gomer,we all know that about you. oh and why dont you let us know the other socks you use Gomer,we would be interested in that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0URN2QUDJk&playnext=1&list=PL85C8C3662DF412D1]"You&#39;ll Look Like Poo" Parody of Miley Cyrus - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ah the sad pathetic paid troll who whiones to the mods and has  obsession over me emerges.you and fellow agent troll candyass sure have a lot on common moron in the hat,you both have an irrational obsession,you over me,and him with alex jones,and you both are whiney trolls who whine to the mods.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

such hypocrisy from the paid troll. Notice this GREAT comeback to Jones excellent post? He has to lie and say we entertain him when in reality he is crying and pulling the hairs out of his head in frustration trying to remember the NEW lies his handlers sent him here to post.

He is the one thats entertaining.were not the ones CLAIMING that a video is debunked and then always EVERYTIME runs off when challenged to debunk them and never has ONCE in his entire time he has been here trolling, ever even attempted to do so.

This lying troll knows he would be laughed out of a debating hall withing one minute if he debated like that there the same way he does here. the moderater would say-Gomer,Mr Jones has produced some evidence and facts in that video for you to debunk.why are you not saying anything? you just claimed you have debunked it but your not even trying to prove you have.sorry Gomer,your not saying anything,you lose your case.

they would say that to him EVERYTIME and he knows that.lol.

He is obviously trying to laugh off the hurt that he feels after Jones took him to school like he always does here.makes him feel better about himself trying to deal with defeat.

comedy gold from Gomer as always.Jones makes a long lengthy well thought out excellent post of irrefutable facts and evidence and in Gomers warped little mind,he debunked him in a short 10 second post.What a fucking joke he is. 

Needs to be repeated since it is so much the truth.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> such hypocrisy from the paid troll. Notice this GREAT comeback to Jones excellent post? He has to lie and say we entertain him when in reality he is crying and pulling the hairs out of his head in frustration trying to remember the NEW lies his handlers sent him here to post.
> 
> He is the one thats entertaining.were not the ones CLAIMING that a video is debunked and then always EVERYTIME runs off when challenged to debunk them and never has ONCE in his entire time he has been here trolling, ever even attempted to do so.
> 
> This lying troll knows he would be laughed out of a debating hall withing one minute if he debated like that there the same way he does here. the moderater would say-Gomer,Mr Jones has produced some evidence and facts in that video for you to debunk.why are you not saying anything? you just claimed you have debunked it but your not even trying to prove you have.sorry Gomer,your not saying anything,you lose your case.
> 
> they would say that to him EVERYTIME and he knows that.lol.
> 
> He is obviously trying to laugh off the hurt that he feels after Jones took him to school like he always does here.makes him feel better about himself trying to deal with defeat.
> 
> comedy gold from Gomer as always.Jones makes a long lengthy well thought out excellent post of irrefutable facts and evidence and in Gomers warped little mind,he debunked him in a short 10 second post.What a fucking joke he is.
> 
> Needs to be repeated since it is so much the truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> ah the sad pathetic paid troll who whines to the mods and has  obsession over me emerges.you and fellow agent troll candyass sure have a lot on common moron in the hat,you both have an irrational obsession,you over me,and him with alex jones,and you both are whiney trolls who whine to the mods.



another post tof mine that needs to be repeated.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIYJDVT7eCM&feature=related]Hitler buys the Death Star and accidental destroys Earth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey everyone, I found a picture of 9/11wildcardjob.







Isn't he cute in his high tech tinfoil hat?


----------



## Capstone

An interesting clip...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyREERWkqzc]PENTAGON 911: EYE WITNESS ACCOUNT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6VuMHaZGuA]Pentagon witness, Omar Campo, CBS, 10:53, 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]

Hmm ...a white and blue 15 passenger jet. 

But even more interestingly, I wonder what Omar saw that indicated a "United States airplane"...


----------



## Capstone

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nYpy4chsyVM]Pentagon Witness, Michael Kelly, CBS, 9/11, 09:58 - YouTube[/ame]

"It sounded like a small plane.", even though it had flown directly over the top of his car.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Capstone said:


> An interesting clip...
> 
> PENTAGON 911: EYE WITNESS ACCOUNT - YouTube



"Casually looking out the window out of the corner of my eye," 

Good witness there.... Try another one...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PTRsuRao7A]Mike Walter, pentagon witness, CNN, 17:14, 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> Good witness there.... Try another one...



Okay, how 'bout Mike Walter:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ln97NJV44xs]Mike Walter Accidentally Reveals the Truth - YouTube[/ame]

_That's_ how to discredit an eyewitness account, Ollie. Incongruities between the story and the reality of the surrounding landscape are far more dubious than consistent incidentals (such as the fact that a small corporate jet first entered another eyewitness's field of vision peripherally).


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gomer Ollie always ignores this fact.He also ignores when talking about witnesses that said they saw the airliner he ignores as well that there were just as many that said it was a missile.His handlers sure pay him well to keep coming back and humiliating and embarrssing himself.No way would he do it for free.Griffins book which he will claim has been debunked but obviously has never read,has a very well rational explanation in it for the discrepancys in the testimonys.I assume YOU have read the book?

Witnesses link missile to small military jet parts found at Pentagon on 9/11


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> Gomer Ollie always ignores this fact.He also ignores when talking about witnesses that said they saw the airliner he ignores as well that there were just as many that said it was a missile.His handlers sure pay him well to keep coming back and humiliating and embarrssing himself.No way would he do it for free.Griffins book which he will claim has been debunked but obviously has never read,has a very well rational explanation in it for the discrepancys in the testimonys.I assume YOU have read the book?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chcEkWbUS90&feature=related]Beat It - Wing - YouTube[/ame]


If you're not going to go away, then just make fart posts. That's all you're good for.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey pathetic paid  troll,thanks for showing off how sad your life is and your obsession with me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> hey pathetic paid  troll,thanks for showing off how sad your life is and your obsession with me.



Idiot doesn't know how User CP works.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Found a YouTubeey that exposes where Dickie Gage is taking the Truthers.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kr3iYamSxxI]highway to hell - Wing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> Gomer Ollie always ignores this fact.He also ignores when talking about witnesses that said they saw the airliner he ignores as well that there were just as many that said it was a missile.His handlers sure pay him well to keep coming back and humiliating and embarrssing himself.No way would he do it for free.Griffins book which he will claim has been debunked but obviously has never read,has a very well rational explanation in it for the discrepancys in the testimonys.I assume YOU have read the book?
> 
> Witnesses link missile to small military jet parts found at Pentagon on 9/11



about 89 	The amount of eye witnesses I gathered who stated they saw an object crash into the Pentagon. The vast majority of the still available ones.

at least 45 	The amount of eye witnesses who reported seeing a plane and described it with words like: 'airliner', 'big', 'silver', 'roaring', etc

at least 23 	The amount of eye witnesses who specifically said they saw an American Airlines jet. In all cases a large jet.

at least 22 	The amount of witnesses who reported the noise of the plane was very loud to deafening.

at least 17 	The amount of eye witnesses who stated they saw a plane running down light poles when crossing the highways.

at least 12 	The amount of eye witnesses who stated they saw and heard the plane increase its throttle at the last seconds.

at least 11 	The amount of eye witnesses who stated they saw a C-130H flying 30 seconds behind a jetliner.

at least 5 	The amount of eye witnesses who specifically stated they saw the plane had its gear up.

at least 2 	The amount of eye witnesses who stated that they saw a small corporate jet, without doing any creative interpretating [sic] of the witness accounts.

at least 0 	The amount of eye witnesses who stated they saw a missile. What the person thought he heard isn't relevant!

at least 0 	The amount of eye witnesses who stated they saw a military jet fighter at the time of the crash.

at least 0 	The amount of eye witnesses who stated they saw a Global Hawk at the time of the crash.

at least 3 	The amount of witnesses who reported the sound of the plane was quite noiseless. (One of them acknowledged it was the shock)

at least 1 	The amount of eye witnesses who stated they saw the plane had it's gear down. (Indirect, said a wheel hit a pole)

at least 25 	The amount of witnesses who have said something that might point to the use of explosives or incendiaries. (White flash, powerful blast waves which blew people through the air, molten glass, burning aluminium, [sic] spreading debris over hundreds of yards back to where the plane came from, including 2 engines, the missing plane itself, etc.)


A quick look at this summary indicates overwhelming support by the eyewitnesses that a large jetliner crashed into the Pentagon. 

9-11 Research: Pentagon Eyewitnesses


----------



## Mad Scientist

Hey guise! Let me ask you a question.

We've been told that the Twin Towers collapsed with a "pancake effect" right? One floor slams onto another then another until it reaches the ground.

Ok, so that depends on each successive floor perfectly pancaking onto the one below right?

You follow me?

If *one floor* shifted and went off to the side then eventually it would ALL slide off the side of the building and leave an X number of floors still standing right?

If the Pancake Theory is correct then how could THIS have happened?:






See the top falling over to one side? That shifts the center of gravity to the side and eventually that portion would fall of the side wouldn't it?

Unless of course, the floors below it were *somehow being removed* while it was falling. But of course that couldn't be!

Please explain.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mad Scientist said:


> Hey guise! Let me ask you a question.
> 
> We've been told that the Twin Towers collapsed with a "pancake effect" right? One floor slams onto another then another until it reaches the ground.
> 
> Ok, so that depends on each successive floor perfectly pancaking onto the one below right?
> 
> You follow me?
> 
> If *one floor* shifted and went off to the side then eventually it would ALL slide off the side of the building and leave an X number of floors still standing right?
> 
> If the Pancake Theory is correct then how could THIS have happened?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the top falling over to one side? That shifts the center of gravity to the side and eventually that portion would fall of the side wouldn't it?
> 
> Unless of course, the floors below it were *somehow being removed* while it was falling. But of course that couldn't be!
> 
> Please explain.



In order for that portion to "fall of the side", something would have to push it sideways for over 1/2 the building width. Gravity was pulling it down. What force was being exerted which would push it sideways?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mad Scientist said:


> Hey guise! Let me ask you a question.
> 
> We've been told that the Twin Towers collapsed with a "pancake effect" right? One floor slams onto another then another until it reaches the ground.
> 
> Ok, so that depends on each successive floor perfectly pancaking onto the one below right?
> 
> You follow me?
> 
> If *one floor* shifted and went off to the side then eventually it would ALL slide off the side of the building and leave an X number of floors still standing right?
> 
> If the Pancake Theory is correct then how could THIS have happened?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the top falling over to one side? That shifts the center of gravity to the side and eventually that portion would fall of the side wouldn't it?
> 
> Unless of course, the floors below it were *somehow being removed* while it was falling. But of course that couldn't be!
> 
> Please explain.



As to your point about the floors having to "pancake perfectly", look at the small gussets that were used to hold the trusses in place.






Those would have failed no matter how the floor above fell on it, or even if the floor above hit them as rubble.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Rat in the Hat said:


> In order for that portion to "fall of the side", something would have to push it sideways for over 1/2 the building width. Gravity was pulling it down. What force was being exerted which would push it sideways?


Maybe I didn't explain it good enough.

The pancake theory we've all been told has all the floors slamming down onto the ones below.

Do you believe that an object has a center of gravity? A balance point? Everything does.

As long as the floors slammed down on each other perfectly with no shift at all, the center of gravity stayed in place and we can believe that pancake theory. Or at least it makes sense.

But that's not what happened.

You can see from the picture I posted that the top portion started falling to one side (for whatever reason). That means the center of gravity shifted to that side. So what SHOULD have happened is that the top portion would start taking out the floors below it until it's center of gravity moved it away from the center of the building. Then it would just fall off to one side and leave the remaining floors intact.

And they would stay intact because there would be no weight above it to crush them.

Sorta like a stack of books or boxes falling over, not all of them would tip because the weight (or force) would move off.

You see what I'm saying?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Rat in the Hat said:


> In order for that portion to "fall of the side", *something would have to push it sideways for over 1/2 the building width*. Gravity was pulling it down. What force was being exerted which would push it sideways?


Perhaps the building structure *on that side* _*wasn't*_ collapsing as fast as the other, thus causing it to shift over?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mad Scientist said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order for that portion to "fall of the side", something would have to push it sideways for over 1/2 the building width. Gravity was pulling it down. What force was being exerted which would push it sideways?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I didn't explain it good enough.
> 
> The pancake theory we've all been told has all the floors slamming down onto the ones below.
> 
> Do you believe that an object has a center of gravity? A balance point? Everything does.
> 
> As long as the floors slammed down on each other perfectly with no shift at all, the center of gravity stayed in place and we can believe that pancake theory. Or at least it makes sense.
> 
> But that's not what happened.
> 
> You can see from the picture I posted that the top portion started falling to one side (for whatever reason). That means the center of gravity shifted to that side. So what SHOULD have happened is that the top portion would start taking out the floors below it until it's center of gravity moved it away from the center of the building. Then it would just fall off to one side and leave the remaining floors intact.
> 
> And they would stay intact because there would be no weight above it to crush them.
> 
> Sorta like a stack of books or boxes falling over, not all of them would tip because the weight (or force) would move off.
> 
> You see what I'm saying?
Click to expand...


And the center of gravity would have to move out past the perimeter columns before it could fall over the side. As long as it's inside the perimeter, it will keep falling down.

And with the building being at least 95% air, and open floor plans, there was nothing to resist the downward motion of the center of gravity.

Finally, the upper blocks fell apart as they collided with the lower structure, so there would be no one single center of gravity to determine the actions of the upper block.


----------



## eots

controlled demolition...no question


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you wont get these paid shills to admit that though otherwise their handlers will stop paying them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> you wont get these paid shills to admit that though otherwise their handlers will stop paying them.



Why don't you just go ahead and make a fart/poop post. You know you want to.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Ok, forget the pancake theory for now. Let's just assume it did happen that way and all the floors pancaked to the ground.

I have another question then: Where did all the wreckage go to?

I mean, the Twin Towers were what, 110 stories tall right? So that means if they both collapsed onto their own footprints, there should have been 110 floors of concrete and steel (220 floors total) on the ground right?

This is a ground level shot just after the attacks. Shouldn't there be 110 floors of wreckage there? Where did it all go?:






You wanna' tell me that THIS, compacted into THAT?






Really? I'm expected to believe that?

And even if it WAS a controlled Demolition (and I'm not saying it was) there should still be what's left after it came down right? Shouldn't there be at least a few hundred feet of wreckage piled up?

Someone wanna' answer why there isn't much there? Does that REALLY seem right to you?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mad Scientist said:


> Ok, forget the pancake theory for now. Let's just assume it did happen that way and all the floors pancaked to the ground.
> 
> I have another question then: Where did all the wreckage go to?
> 
> I mean, the Twin Towers were what, 110 stories tall right? So that means if they both collapsed onto their own footprints, there should have been 110 floors of concrete and steel (220 floors total) on the ground right?
> 
> This is a ground level shot just after the attacks. Shouldn't there be 110 floors of wreckage there? Where did it all go?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna' tell me that THIS, compacted into THAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I'm expected to believe that?
> 
> And even if it WAS a controlled Demolition (and I'm not saying it was) there should still be what's left after it came down right? Shouldn't there be at least a few hundred feet of wreckage piled up?
> 
> Someone wanna' answer why there isn't much there? Does that REALLY seem right to you?



First off, the buildings were around 95% air. 

Second, there were 7 levels of parking under each tower, which also collapsed.


----------



## SFC Ollie

7 stories underground and piles of debris as high as 3 stories above ground and some sections as high as 6 stories above ground....


----------



## Mad Scientist

SFC Ollie said:


> 7 stories underground and piles of debris as high as 3 stories above ground and some sections as high as 6 stories above ground....


7 stories? You sure about that? 

This pic shows workers standing on the bottom floor of one of the World Trade Centers. Looks like 2 maybe 3 stories at most. You know how *I know* that's the bottom floor? Those workers are standing on an 18th Century boat that was found *under *the wreckage.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 stories underground and piles of debris as high as 3 stories above ground and some sections as high as 6 stories above ground....
> 
> 
> 
> 7 stories? You sure about that?
> 
> This pic shows workers standing on the bottom floor of one of the World Trade Centers. Looks like 2 maybe 3 stories at most. You know how *I know* that's the bottom floor? Those workers are standing on an 18th Century boat that was found *under *the wreckage.
Click to expand...


Gee, that's funny. It sure looked a hell of a lot deeper while they were building it.






I wonder where they found such a small crane?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 stories underground and piles of debris as high as 3 stories above ground and some sections as high as 6 stories above ground....
> 
> 
> 
> 7 stories? You sure about that?
> 
> This pic shows workers standing on the bottom floor of one of the World Trade Centers. Looks like 2 maybe 3 stories at most. You know how *I know* that's the bottom floor? Those workers are standing on an 18th Century boat that was found *under *the wreckage.
Click to expand...


I don't think that's the world trade center...Either that or it's before it was built...


----------



## Mad Scientist

Rat in the Hat said:


> Gee, that's funny. It sure looked a hell of a lot deeper while they were building it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where they found such a small crane?


Ok, it's that deep. Are you saying that all the wreckage from 110 stories was *compacted* into that space along with all the steel that's *already there*? You think that's even physically possible?

This Ambulance was parked 100 feet from one of the Towers, at ground level, so there should be wreckage piled high behind it right? In some places as high as 7 stories, like Ollie said.






Looks like about 1 story max, that about right? You saying 110 stories compacted itself pancake style into a space of about 11 stories?

Really?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

SFC Ollie said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 stories underground and piles of debris as high as 3 stories above ground and some sections as high as 6 stories above ground....
> 
> 
> 
> 7 stories? You sure about that?
> 
> This pic shows workers standing on the bottom floor of one of the World Trade Centers. Looks like 2 maybe 3 stories at most. You know how *I know* that's the bottom floor? Those workers are standing on an 18th Century boat that was found *under *the wreckage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's the world trade center...Either that or it's before it was built...
Click to expand...




> The ship was found just south of where the World Trade Center towers used to stand, about 20 feet below the surface, It was not touched by earlier construction. McDonald and her AKRF colleagues Elizabeth Meade and A. Michael Pappalardo have been monitoring the site for over a year.


Pieces of ship made in 1700s found at ground zero building site - CNN.com

Just south of where the WTC towers used to stand would be across Liberty Street under where the St. Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church used to be.


----------



## Mad Scientist

SFC Ollie said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 stories underground and piles of debris as high as 3 stories above ground and some sections as high as 6 stories above ground....
> 
> 
> 
> 7 stories? You sure about that?
> 
> This pic shows workers standing on the bottom floor of one of the World Trade Centers. Looks like 2 maybe 3 stories at most. You know how *I know* that's the bottom floor? Those workers are standing on an 18th Century boat that was found *under *the wreckage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think that's the world trade center...Either that or it's before it was built...
Click to expand...

I knew *someone* would say that.
Ground Zero diggers uncover hull of 18th century ship | World news | The Guardian


----------



## SAYIT

Mad Scientist said:


> Ok, forget the pancake theory for now. Let's just assume it did happen that way and all the floors pancaked to the ground.
> 
> I have another question then: Where did all the wreckage go to?
> 
> I mean, the Twin Towers were what, 110 stories tall right? So that means if they both collapsed onto their own footprints, there should have been 110 floors of concrete and steel (220 floors total) on the ground right?
> 
> This is a ground level shot just after the attacks. Shouldn't there be 110 floors of wreckage there? Where did it all go?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wanna' tell me that THIS, compacted into THAT?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I'm expected to believe that?
> 
> And even if it WAS a controlled Demolition (and I'm not saying it was) there should still be what's left after it came down right? Shouldn't there be at least a few hundred feet of wreckage piled up?
> 
> Someone wanna' answer why there isn't much there? Does that REALLY seem right to you?



Sure. The TTs really weren't 110 stories tall. It was an optical illusion created so the insurance companies could be bilked for billions. See how easy that was?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mad Scientist said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, that's funny. It sure looked a hell of a lot deeper while they were building it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where they found such a small crane?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, it's that deep. Are you saying that all the wreckage from 110 stories was *compacted* into that space along with all the steel that's *already there*? You think that's even physically possible?
> 
> This Ambulance was parked 100 feet from one of the Towers, at ground level, so there should be wreckage piled high behind it right? In some places as high as 7 stories, like Ollie said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like about 1 story max, that about right? You saying 110 stories compacted itself pancake style into a space of about 11 stories?
> 
> Really?
Click to expand...


And now look at this photo, compare the size of the machine to the pile it's on, and tell me that's less than 4 stories high.






And Ollie was also talking about the 7 UNDERGROUND levels of the towers.


----------



## Big Black Dog

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning. The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and radio-controlled A-3 TNT-filled Jet to launch a missile attack (like this) at *9:31:39 AM* (see FAA Timeline here) on Column Line (CL) 14 using this flight path, but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the Flyover Plane, NOT at 9:38 AM, but at *9:31:39 AM* when the Pentagon clocks stopped. The radio operator then began making a wide turn to the north that was witnessed by the C-130 pilot and many other people, until making the final attack strike on the Wedge One Wall between CL 9 and CL 15 at 9:36:27 AM just about 5 minutes later to create Terry Cohen's *"Terrible Explosion"* that took place 'after' the *Original 9:31:39 AM attack*.
> 
> Terry Cohen News Video
> 
> The problem for our inside-job bad guys is that the Pentagon Limestone-clad masonry wall required *the inside explosion* from the missile strike, in coordination with the A-3 CL 9-15 massive explosion, to take down the E-Ring roof during the *original 9:31:39 AM attack run*. This attack location was chosen far in advance because of the CL 11 control-joint that would bring down the E-Ring roof very effectively. However, the A-3 Jet was forced over the E-Ring roof at *9:31:39 AM* and also struck the second story concrete slab in the *9:36:27 AM attack*, which means the E-Ring roof fell just one foot (look carefully at the control joint above the fire truck) to become wedged tightly against the northern side of CL-11. Our inside-job bad guys then had a terrible problem, because many explosive charges were needed to eventually bring the E-Ring Roof down at *10:15 AM* about 45 minutes after the original missile attack.
> 
> Pentagon News 5 Video
> 
> This means the inside-job bad guys had to go around fabricating the many different *Official Timelines* (link) that are filled with *contradictions* (ACAAR = Page 200) in order to give their *fake Flight 77 Cover Story* the resemblance of credibility. The inside-job bad guys have been working everyday running their counterintelligence disinformation campaigns to cover their tracks from that time to today.
> 
> Lloyd Englands taxi was struck by Pole #1 during the *9:31:39 AM missile strike*, which is the reason he saw a *single smoke plume* (Barbara Honegger's paper) from the original small CL 13-15 entry hole (picture). While he and his partner were wrestling around with the light pole, then the A-3 Jet created the Big Boom* that knocked him down and almost killed him for the second time in just 5 minutes. :0) Many people think the light pole evidence was staged, because they are BLIND to the 911Truth that we have been looking at *two attacks* (LetsRoll thread) all along. The second *Big Boom* happened 5 minutes later at 9:36:27 AM, while Lloyd and his helper were removing the pole from his windshield. The next series of explosions started at *9:42 AM*, which is event #27 on my Pentagon Timeline here.
> 
> The reason you have so much confusion and contradiction between all these Pentagon witnesses is because some of them saw the *9:31:39 AM A-3 Flyover* and others saw the actual Jet hit the Pentagon at *9:36:27 AM* like these two witnesses:
> 
> Michael Kelly News Video
> 
> Don Wright News Video
> 
> The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the A-3 disappear into the single smoke plume on the *South-of-Citgo Flight Path*, while the 9:36:27 AM witnesses saw the same painted-up Jet crash into the Pentagon wall using the *North-of-Citgo Fight Path* shown here. The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the light poles flying around (witness link), but the 9:36:27 AM people saw no signs of any light poles being hit along the North-of-Citgo Flight Path. That is the reason some so-called Pentagon Investigators think the light pole evidence is all staged. :0) We have small bits of Jet debris (pic), because the A-3 was blown into a kazillion bits at impact. Nobody has ever found one piece of any real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner debris, because this damage and this damage was NOT created by any real 100-Ton Jetliner going any 530 miles per hour. :0) That is the reason no *'time-change' parts* (story) have ever been produced by the inside-job FBI/Bushie Administration bad guys in the first place. The damage pattern (pic) is consistent with *a three attack scenario* from the 9:31:39 AM missile strike, the 9:36:27 AM Jet attack and the subsequent Controlled-Demolition Explosions that eventually brought the E-Ring roof down at 10:15 AM.
> 
> Nobody can show you a picture of a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at the Pentagon (Expert Video), because nothing like that ever happened.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral



This just might be the biggest load of horse shit I have ever read on this board.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Seven underground levels including services, shopping, and a subway station.

New York Architecture Images- World Trade Center


----------



## Mad Scientist

Rat in the Hat said:


> Just south of where the WTC towers used to stand would be across Liberty Street under where the St. Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church used to be.


Oh so it's a different *PART* of the WTC Complex? My appologies, I stand corrected.

My original question still stands though. If the picture that Rat posted is correct then all of the TWC debrie would have to be compacted into that space and a few more stories.

Who here thinks that even possible?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mad Scientist said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just south of where the WTC towers used to stand would be across Liberty Street under where the St. Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so it's a different *PART* of the WTC Complex? My appologies, I stand corrected.
> 
> My original question still stands though. If the picture that Rat posted is correct then all of the TWC debrie would have to be compacted into that space and a few more stories.
> 
> Who here thinks that even possible?
Click to expand...


You forgot to mention all the debris that was spread out on top of the Verizon Building, The Post Office, Fitterman Hall, the Burlington Coat Factory building, Liberty Street, West Street, etc.


----------



## SFC Ollie

And debris was scattered for 100's of feet around.....And the dust settled even further out....


----------



## Mad Scientist

Rat in the Hat said:


> And now look at this photo, compare the size of the machine to the pile it's on, and tell me that's less than 4 stories high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ollie was also talking about the 7 UNDERGROUND levels of the towers.


You see that building behind it? The one with the round top? What building is that and how many stories is it?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mad Scientist said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now look at this photo, compare the size of the machine to the pile it's on, and tell me that's less than 4 stories high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ollie was also talking about the 7 UNDERGROUND levels of the towers.
> 
> 
> 
> You see that building behind it? The one with the round top? What building is that and how many stories is it?
Click to expand...


What difference does that make? Will it make the excavating machine on the pile any smaller?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Rat in the Hat said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> And now look at this photo, compare the size of the machine to the pile it's on, and tell me that's less than 4 stories high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Ollie was also talking about the 7 UNDERGROUND levels of the towers.
> 
> 
> 
> You see that building behind it? The one with the round top? What building is that and how many stories is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What difference does that make? Will it make the excavating machine on the pile any smaller?
Click to expand...

Do you, or do you not know what building that is? Find out how many stories it is then count down from the top.

You say it's at least four stories up right?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Mad Scientist said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see that building behind it? The one with the round top? What building is that and how many stories is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What difference does that make? Will it make the excavating machine on the pile any smaller?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you, or do you not know what building that is? Find out how many stories it is then count down from the top.
> 
> You say it's at least four stories up right?
Click to expand...


Now you're just being goofy. In order for your floor counting theory to work, you need to know whether the photographer was shooting on a perfectly horizontal plane, and if not whether he/she was shooting upward or downward.

Find that out and get back to me, mmmkay.


----------



## SAYIT

Mad Scientist said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just south of where the WTC towers used to stand would be across Liberty Street under where the St. Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so it's a different *PART* of the WTC Complex? My appologies, I stand corrected.
> 
> My original question still stands though. If the picture that Rat posted is correct then all of the TWC debrie would have to be compacted into that space and a few more stories.
> 
> Who here thinks that even possible?
Click to expand...


C'mon, Mad, what's your point? That the towers didn't collapse? That they were made of paper mache? That they were beamed aboard the Enterprise? What's the deal? Where are you going with this?


----------



## SAYIT

eots said:


> controlled demolition...no question



Well, now the "expert" weighs in. Case closed ... no question.


----------



## SAYIT

Rat in the Hat said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 7 stories underground and piles of debris as high as 3 stories above ground and some sections as high as 6 stories above ground....
> 
> 
> 
> 7 stories? You sure about that?
> 
> This pic shows workers standing on the bottom floor of one of the World Trade Centers. Looks like 2 maybe 3 stories at most. You know how *I know* that's the bottom floor? Those workers are standing on an 18th Century boat that was found *under *the wreckage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, that's funny. It sure looked a hell of a lot deeper while they were building it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder where they found such a small crane?
Click to expand...


Lego.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Rat in the Hat said:


> Now you're just being goofy. In order for your floor counting theory to work, you need to know whether the photographer was shooting on a perfectly horizontal plane, and if not whether he/she was shooting upward or downward.
> 
> Find that out and get back to me, mmmkay.


*You* said it was at least 4 stories. Is *this* the building?






Counting the circular Penthouse as a floor it's 10 stories tall would you agree? That means the pic *YOU* posted shows the machine to be at the 1st or 2nd floor.

So yeah I'll tell you: *It's less than 4 stories*. That means the wreckage *isn't* piled as high as you may think.

So going by Ollies info that there was 7 floors under the WTC buildings, and judging by the pic YOU posted that there is 2 stories of wreckage, that means the 110 story tall WTC buildings pancaked themselves into a space of about 9 stories, packed solid. Is that about right?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Didn't pay any attention to the Pic I posted that showed the debris scattered all over hell and back i see....


----------



## Mad Scientist

SAYIT said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just south of where the WTC towers used to stand would be across Liberty Street under where the St. Nicholas Greek Orthodox Church used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so it's a different *PART* of the WTC Complex? My appologies, I stand corrected.
> 
> My original question still stands though. If the picture that Rat posted is correct then all of the TWC debrie would have to be compacted into that space and a few more stories.
> 
> Who here thinks that even possible?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C'mon, Mad, what's your point? That the towers didn't collapse? That they were made of paper mache? That they were beamed aboard the Enterprise? What's the deal? Where are you going with this?
Click to expand...

*Obviously* the Towers collapsed, I'm not disputing that. It's just *HOW* they collapsed is what I'm questioning.

The common theory is that both towers pancaked themselves into a space of about 10 stories. I say that's *highly* unlikely.


----------



## Mad Scientist

SFC Ollie said:


> Didn't pay any attention to the Pic I posted that showed the debris scattered all over hell and back i see....


So did the Towers "scatter all over hell and back" or did they pancake themselves?

I don't think they could do *both*.


----------



## candycorn

Big Black Dog said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning. The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and radio-controlled A-3 TNT-filled Jet to launch a missile attack (like this) at *9:31:39 AM* (see FAA Timeline here) on Column Line (CL) 14 using this flight path, but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the Flyover Plane, NOT at 9:38 AM, but at *9:31:39 AM* when the Pentagon clocks stopped. The radio operator then began making a wide turn to the north that was witnessed by the C-130 pilot and many other people, until making the final attack strike on the Wedge One Wall between CL 9 and CL 15 at 9:36:27 AM just about 5 minutes later to create Terry Cohen's *"Terrible Explosion"* that took place 'after' the *Original 9:31:39 AM attack*.
> 
> Terry Cohen News Video
> 
> The problem for our inside-job bad guys is that the Pentagon Limestone-clad masonry wall required *the inside explosion* from the missile strike, in coordination with the A-3 CL 9-15 massive explosion, to take down the E-Ring roof during the *original 9:31:39 AM attack run*. This attack location was chosen far in advance because of the CL 11 control-joint that would bring down the E-Ring roof very effectively. However, the A-3 Jet was forced over the E-Ring roof at *9:31:39 AM* and also struck the second story concrete slab in the *9:36:27 AM attack*, which means the E-Ring roof fell just one foot (look carefully at the control joint above the fire truck) to become wedged tightly against the northern side of CL-11. Our inside-job bad guys then had a terrible problem, because many explosive charges were needed to eventually bring the E-Ring Roof down at *10:15 AM* about 45 minutes after the original missile attack.
> 
> Pentagon News 5 Video
> 
> This means the inside-job bad guys had to go around fabricating the many different *Official Timelines* (link) that are filled with *contradictions* (ACAAR = Page 200) in order to give their *fake Flight 77 Cover Story* the resemblance of credibility. The inside-job bad guys have been working everyday running their counterintelligence disinformation campaigns to cover their tracks from that time to today.
> 
> Lloyd Englands taxi was struck by Pole #1 during the *9:31:39 AM missile strike*, which is the reason he saw a *single smoke plume* (Barbara Honegger's paper) from the original small CL 13-15 entry hole (picture). While he and his partner were wrestling around with the light pole, then the A-3 Jet created the Big Boom* that knocked him down and almost killed him for the second time in just 5 minutes. :0) Many people think the light pole evidence was staged, because they are BLIND to the 911Truth that we have been looking at *two attacks* (LetsRoll thread) all along. The second *Big Boom* happened 5 minutes later at 9:36:27 AM, while Lloyd and his helper were removing the pole from his windshield. The next series of explosions started at *9:42 AM*, which is event #27 on my Pentagon Timeline here.
> 
> The reason you have so much confusion and contradiction between all these Pentagon witnesses is because some of them saw the *9:31:39 AM A-3 Flyover* and others saw the actual Jet hit the Pentagon at *9:36:27 AM* like these two witnesses:
> 
> Michael Kelly News Video
> 
> Don Wright News Video
> 
> The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the A-3 disappear into the single smoke plume on the *South-of-Citgo Flight Path*, while the 9:36:27 AM witnesses saw the same painted-up Jet crash into the Pentagon wall using the *North-of-Citgo Fight Path* shown here. The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the light poles flying around (witness link), but the 9:36:27 AM people saw no signs of any light poles being hit along the North-of-Citgo Flight Path. That is the reason some so-called Pentagon Investigators think the light pole evidence is all staged. :0) We have small bits of Jet debris (pic), because the A-3 was blown into a kazillion bits at impact. Nobody has ever found one piece of any real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner debris, because this damage and this damage was NOT created by any real 100-Ton Jetliner going any 530 miles per hour. :0) That is the reason no *'time-change' parts* (story) have ever been produced by the inside-job FBI/Bushie Administration bad guys in the first place. The damage pattern (pic) is consistent with *a three attack scenario* from the 9:31:39 AM missile strike, the 9:36:27 AM Jet attack and the subsequent Controlled-Demolition Explosions that eventually brought the E-Ring roof down at 10:15 AM.
> 
> Nobody can show you a picture of a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at the Pentagon (Expert Video), because nothing like that ever happened.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just might be the biggest load of horse shit I have ever read on this board.
Click to expand...


Terral was off the deep end.  Look up his videos on You Tube if you want a wild ride but you get the feeling he actually believed his own bullshit.  These losers here can't possibly believe 1/10th of what they write.  They just don't have anyone else to talk to so they try to get a rise out of people on the Internet.


----------



## SAYIT

Mad Scientist said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so it's a different *PART* of the WTC Complex? My appologies, I stand corrected.
> 
> My original question still stands though. If the picture that Rat posted is correct then all of the TWC debrie would have to be compacted into that space and a few more stories.
> 
> Who here thinks that even possible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'mon, Mad, what's your point? That the towers didn't collapse? That they were made of paper mache? That they were beamed aboard the Enterprise? What's the deal? Where are you going with this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Obviously* the Towers collapsed, I'm not disputing that. It's just *HOW* they collapsed is what I'm questioning.
> 
> The common theory is that both towers pancaked themselves into a space of about 10 stories. I say that's *highly* unlikely.
Click to expand...


So you've figured out that the towers collapsed. This is progress. What is the significance of the height of the debris? We all saw them fall and they were crushed under their own weight. Where are you going with this?


----------



## SAYIT

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't pay any attention to the Pic I posted that showed the debris scattered all over hell and back i see....
> 
> 
> 
> So did the Towers "scatter all over hell and back" or did they pancake themselves?
> 
> I don't think they could do *both*.
Click to expand...


C'mon, Mad. You saw them fall, I saw them fall, and millions more saw them fall. What is your point? You can't find enough debris to satisfy your curiosity? Where do you think the stuff went? The Twilight Zone?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't pay any attention to the Pic I posted that showed the debris scattered all over hell and back i see....
> 
> 
> 
> So did the Towers "scatter all over hell and back" or did they pancake themselves?
> 
> I don't think they could do *both*.
Click to expand...


Actually I don't believe the official report called it pancaking. Even though that seems like the best way to describe it. But yes the debris was pretty well scattered and the dust from the crumbling concrete, plaster board and god knows what else was scattered even more.


----------



## Capstone

Getting back to the Pentagon, Steven Gerard, Omar Campo (anyone who speaks Spanish can hear and confirm *his* description on the day of the incident for themselves), Steve Patterson, Don Wright, D.S. Khavkin, Michael Kelly, and Don Chauncey are the corroborating eyewitnesses for a small corporate/commuter jet. There were others (Michael Tinyk and Alan Wallace to name a couple) whose descriptions of the plane's paint scheme (white/orange and blue trim) contradict the distinctive scheme of an American Airlines 757 and fall more in line with the testimonies of those I've listed.

I won't speculate WRT the accuracy or legitimacy of the eyewitnesses who reported seeing an AA jumbo jet (the plane that apparently vaporized on impact), but I will say that the chronological discrepancies in the mainstream media reports -- which ranged from 9:20 A.M. to "just before 10:00 A.M." on the day of the attack -- might provide a clue as to how so many people saw things so differently. 35 to 40 minutes is a big enough window for the staging of more than one event.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Vaporized? Really?






















How many do you want?


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> Vaporized? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many do you want?




I applaud your patience in dealing with the deniers but we both know they have absolutely no interest in facts which contradict their seemingly genetically imprinted conclusions.


----------



## SFC Ollie

SAYIT said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vaporized? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud your patience in dealing with the deniers but we both know they have absolutely no interest in facts which contradict their seemingly genetically imprinted conclusions.
Click to expand...


Actually they make it easy....... And if you ask most of them i get paid to make them look silly.... Wished I knew when those checks were going to arrive.........


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SAYIT said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vaporized? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud your patience in dealing with the deniers but we both know they have absolutely no interest in facts which contradict their seemingly genetically imprinted conclusions.
Click to expand...


I applaud your stupidity you on how your able to be brainwashed by these paid trolls Gomer Ollie,Dawgshit, and Moron In the Hat.

Gomer Ollie always ignores the fact that independent investigaters interviewed the spokesperson for that airliner  shortly after that crash and was told by them that all that easily plantable evidence was just that,evidence planted.He didnt come out and say that in those words because he dodnt want to imply anuything obviously, but he did say right then that all that debris was not wreackage that comes from that particular airlliner.

You always ignore facts that prove you wrong all the time in our past discussions and as just proved on your thread you made  so you will do just the same thing Gomer always does as well and ignore this little fact just like he always does of course so dont expect me to read your pitiful rambling in reply to this.

Oh and thanks for proving your ignorance in this case as well.Gomer didnt show any pics of the nose section,the tail section,the luggage,or the seats.All Gomer did was prove for us how the government lied about the events of 9/11 because when they asked why there were no pics of all that which I just mentioned,thats when THEY came up with  the explanation that none of that was seen there because they allegedly vaorized.

I love how you worship these paid trolls and let them brainwash you for being afraid to face facts,they love you for that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Gage Dupe Rimjob thinks every airliner has it's own individual spokesman.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Big Black Dog said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to All:
> 
> The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning. The inside-job bad guys used a retrofitted and radio-controlled A-3 TNT-filled Jet to launch a missile attack (like this) at *9:31:39 AM* (see FAA Timeline here) on Column Line (CL) 14 using this flight path, but the complicated maneuvers caused the radio operator to lose control and altitude at the critical moment, which caused the starboard wing to begin clipping the five downed light poles. The radio operator had a panic attack for fear that the painted up A-3 would crash into the Pentagon lawn, so he pulled back on the joystick to create what the CIT boys are calling the Flyover Plane, NOT at 9:38 AM, but at *9:31:39 AM* when the Pentagon clocks stopped. The radio operator then began making a wide turn to the north that was witnessed by the C-130 pilot and many other people, until making the final attack strike on the Wedge One Wall between CL 9 and CL 15 at 9:36:27 AM just about 5 minutes later to create Terry Cohen's *"Terrible Explosion"* that took place 'after' the *Original 9:31:39 AM attack*.
> 
> Terry Cohen News Video
> 
> The problem for our inside-job bad guys is that the Pentagon Limestone-clad masonry wall required *the inside explosion* from the missile strike, in coordination with the A-3 CL 9-15 massive explosion, to take down the E-Ring roof during the *original 9:31:39 AM attack run*. This attack location was chosen far in advance because of the CL 11 control-joint that would bring down the E-Ring roof very effectively. However, the A-3 Jet was forced over the E-Ring roof at *9:31:39 AM* and also struck the second story concrete slab in the *9:36:27 AM attack*, which means the E-Ring roof fell just one foot (look carefully at the control joint above the fire truck) to become wedged tightly against the northern side of CL-11. Our inside-job bad guys then had a terrible problem, because many explosive charges were needed to eventually bring the E-Ring Roof down at *10:15 AM* about 45 minutes after the original missile attack.
> 
> Pentagon News 5 Video
> 
> This means the inside-job bad guys had to go around fabricating the many different *Official Timelines* (link) that are filled with *contradictions* (ACAAR = Page 200) in order to give their *fake Flight 77 Cover Story* the resemblance of credibility. The inside-job bad guys have been working everyday running their counterintelligence disinformation campaigns to cover their tracks from that time to today.
> 
> Lloyd Englands taxi was struck by Pole #1 during the *9:31:39 AM missile strike*, which is the reason he saw a *single smoke plume* (Barbara Honegger's paper) from the original small CL 13-15 entry hole (picture). While he and his partner were wrestling around with the light pole, then the A-3 Jet created the Big Boom* that knocked him down and almost killed him for the second time in just 5 minutes. :0) Many people think the light pole evidence was staged, because they are BLIND to the 911Truth that we have been looking at *two attacks* (LetsRoll thread) all along. The second *Big Boom* happened 5 minutes later at 9:36:27 AM, while Lloyd and his helper were removing the pole from his windshield. The next series of explosions started at *9:42 AM*, which is event #27 on my Pentagon Timeline here.
> 
> The reason you have so much confusion and contradiction between all these Pentagon witnesses is because some of them saw the *9:31:39 AM A-3 Flyover* and others saw the actual Jet hit the Pentagon at *9:36:27 AM* like these two witnesses:
> 
> Michael Kelly News Video
> 
> Don Wright News Video
> 
> The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the A-3 disappear into the single smoke plume on the *South-of-Citgo Flight Path*, while the 9:36:27 AM witnesses saw the same painted-up Jet crash into the Pentagon wall using the *North-of-Citgo Fight Path* shown here. The 9:31:39 AM witnesses saw the light poles flying around (witness link), but the 9:36:27 AM people saw no signs of any light poles being hit along the North-of-Citgo Flight Path. That is the reason some so-called Pentagon Investigators think the light pole evidence is all staged. :0) We have small bits of Jet debris (pic), because the A-3 was blown into a kazillion bits at impact. Nobody has ever found one piece of any real Boeing 757-200 Jetliner debris, because this damage and this damage was NOT created by any real 100-Ton Jetliner going any 530 miles per hour. :0) That is the reason no *'time-change' parts* (story) have ever been produced by the inside-job FBI/Bushie Administration bad guys in the first place. The damage pattern (pic) is consistent with *a three attack scenario* from the 9:31:39 AM missile strike, the 9:36:27 AM Jet attack and the subsequent Controlled-Demolition Explosions that eventually brought the E-Ring roof down at 10:15 AM.
> 
> Nobody can show you a picture of a crashed 100-Ton Jetliner at the Pentagon (Expert Video), because nothing like that ever happened.
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just might be the biggest load of horse shit I have ever read on this board.
Click to expand...


Typical post of a loyal Bush dupe in denial.when they cant refute the factsmthey come back with these pathetic one liners for their rebutalls.


----------



## SAYIT

9/11 inside job said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vaporized? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud your patience in dealing with the deniers but we both know they have absolutely no interest in facts which contradict their seemingly genetically imprinted conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I applaud your stupidity you on how your able to be brainwashed by these paid trolls Gomer Ollie,Dawgshit, and Moron In the Hat.
> Gomer Ollie always ignores the fact that independent investigaters interviewed the spokesperson for that airliner  shortly after that crash and was told by them that all that easily plantable evidence was just that,evidence planted.He didnt come out and say that in those words because he dodnt want to imply anuything obviously, but he did say right then that all that debris was not wreackage that comes from that particular airlliner.
Click to expand...


How convenient. 
Your source claims the debris could have been planted. Did he provide any evidence of planting? No? What a surprise! I mean, Elvis may still be alive but...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SAYIT said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud your patience in dealing with the deniers but we both know they have absolutely no interest in facts which contradict their seemingly genetically imprinted conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud your stupidity you on how your able to be brainwashed by these paid trolls Gomer Ollie,Dawgshit, and Moron In the Hat.
> Gomer Ollie always ignores the fact that independent investigaters interviewed the spokesperson for that airliner  shortly after that crash and was told by them that all that easily plantable evidence was just that,evidence planted.He didnt come out and say that in those words because he dodnt want to imply anuything obviously, but he did say right then that all that debris was not wreackage that comes from that particular airlliner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How convenient.
> Your source claims the debris could have been planted. Did he provide any evidence of planting? No? What a surprise! I mean, Elvis may still be alive but...
Click to expand...


so says the frady cat troll who runs off with his tail between his legs when challenged to debunk this short five minute video.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html


oh and nice dodge as always.


----------



## SAYIT

9/11 inside job said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud your stupidity you on how your able to be brainwashed by these paid trolls Gomer Ollie,Dawgshit, and Moron In the Hat.
> Gomer Ollie always ignores the fact that independent investigaters interviewed the spokesperson for that airliner  shortly after that crash and was told by them that all that easily plantable evidence was just that,evidence planted.He didnt come out and say that in those words because he dodnt want to imply anuything obviously, but he did say right then that all that debris was not wreackage that comes from that particular airlliner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How convenient.
> Your source claims the debris could have been planted. Did he provide any evidence of planting? No? What a surprise! I mean, Elvis may still be alive but...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so says the frady cat troll who runs off with his tail between his legs when challenged to debunk this short five minute video.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html
> 
> 
> oh and nice dodge as always.
Click to expand...


The dodge, as always, is yours, Princess. Your source made reference to planted evidence yet provided no proof of same.
Evidently you have had no luck finding any proof either. 
What a surprise!
This is typical of the shaky foundation under your conspiracy theory but you must ignore it to continue your quest for glory. Enjoy!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Translation Of SAYIT's latest post-yeah your right 9/11.I am a frady cat troll who only sees what he wants to see so anything that proves my ramblings wrong I ignore and dismiss cause i am a chickenshit coward in denial and afraid of the truth.


----------



## SAYIT

9/11 inside job said:


> Translation Of SAYIT's latest post-yeah your right 9/11.I am a frady cat troll who only sees what he wants to see so anything that proves my ramblings wrong I ignore and dismiss cause i am a chickenshit coward in denial and afraid of the truth.



I'll take that screed to mean you still have no proof that evidence was planted at the Pentagon.
What a surprise! You're all talk and no substance, Princess.


----------



## Wyld Kard

SAYIT said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vaporized? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud your patience in dealing with the deniers but we both know they have absolutely no interest in facts which contradict their seemingly genetically imprinted conclusions.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Oh, oh. Rimjob II has arrived to bail himself out.


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vaporized? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud your patience in dealing with the deniers but we both know they have absolutely no interest in facts which contradict their seemingly genetically imprinted conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I applaud your stupidity you on how your able to be brainwashed by these paid trolls Gomer Ollie,Dawgshit, and Moron In the Hat.
> 
> Gomer Ollie always ignores the fact that independent investigaters interviewed the spokesperson for that airliner  shortly after that crash and was told by them that all that easily plantable evidence was just that,evidence planted.He didnt come out and say that in those words because he dodnt want to imply anuything obviously, but he did say right then that all that debris was not wreackage that comes from that particular airlliner.
> 
> You always ignore facts that prove you wrong all the time in our past discussions and as just proved on your thread you made  so you will do just the same thing Gomer always does as well and ignore this little fact just like he always does of course so dont expect me to read your pitiful rambling in reply to this.
> 
> Oh and thanks for proving your ignorance in this case as well.Gomer didnt show any pics of the nose section,the tail section,the luggage,or the seats.All Gomer did was prove for us how the government lied about the events of 9/11 because when they asked why there were no pics of all that which I just mentioned,thats when THEY came up with  the explanation that none of that was seen there because they allegedly vaorized.
> 
> I love how you worship these paid trolls and let them brainwash you for being afraid to face facts,they love you for that.
Click to expand...


You are as normal a lying *unt...Carry on......


----------



## SFC Ollie

Wildcard said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vaporized? Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applaud your patience in dealing with the deniers but we both know they have absolutely no interest in facts which contradict their seemingly genetically imprinted conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yep no doubt, 911 shitforbrains and wildcard share the same half brain....


----------



## Capstone

I've seen the photos of the wreckage, Ollie.

I've also studied the Yoon/Scott analysis of the engine components/landing gear. 



SFC Ollie said:


> Vaporized? Really?



There was a reason that was part of the narrative which emerged in the media as the day progressed on 9/11 and continued for several years thereafter. With a relatively small amount of crudely identifiable 757 parts to go on, one could either assume that much of the aircraft had been incinerated ...or that a handful of evidence had been planted early on (with more added later away from the crash site). As noted by Gerard Holmgren, all of the parts shown in the early releases are portable chunks.

Also, Pentagon Police Officer William Lagasse, reported that an engine was seen being taken away from the crash site (as opposed to being photographed and cataloged on location).

Apart from that, I noticed the pic of the cockpit voice recorder, but conspicuously absent from your little montage was the flight data recorder (which we now know was supposedly recovered and has since been used to prove that Flight 77 didn't come close to the flightpath that was officially reported and corroborated by a number of shady eyewitnesses. 

As for the downed light poles:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RdPEGcxuK9Y]9/11 Pentagon Reality Check 6: eyewitness Officer WILLIAM LAGASSE - YouTube[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvyQ0vVwjqc]Cab Driver Involved In 9/11 Pentagon Attack Admits "It Was Planned" VERY INTERESTING!! - YouTube[/ame]

But listen, since you're such a fan of staged (or otherwise phony) images, check this one out...






​


----------



## Mad Scientist

Capstone said:


> But listen, since you're such a fan of staged (or otherwise phony) images, check this one out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Haha! What is that a T-39?


----------



## Capstone

Mad Scientist said:


> Haha! What is that a T-39?



No, it's a Lockheed Martin Jetstar C140 (also known as Airforce 2).


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Capstone said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! What is that a T-39?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a Lockheed Martin Jetstar C140 (also known as Airforce 2).
Click to expand...


Actually, Air Force 2 is any aircraft the Vice President is flying on, no matter what type of plane it is.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Isn't it amazing how the only credible witnesses are those who saw what the nuts think they want them to see? Problem with these two officers besides the interviews being 5 years after the fact is that if the plane did follow the path they claim it would have been a direct hit instead of at an angle which is pretty much proven by the damage that was done. from the light poles to the generator....... But then again, that was all planted evidence because the exact flight path was important to the coverup....

Loons I tell you....Loons.......


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> Isn't it amazing how the only credible witnesses are those who saw what the nuts think they want them to see? Problem with these two officers besides the interviews being 5 years after the fact is that if the plane did follow the path they claim it would have been a direct hit instead of at an angle which is pretty much proven by the damage that was done. from the light poles to the generator....... But then again, that was all planted evidence because the exact flight path was important to the coverup....
> 
> Loons I tell you....Loons.......



According to a 1994 study by sociologist Ted Goertzel of RutgersCamden in New Jersey, their convictions critically depend on what he calls selective skepticism. Conspiracy believers are highly doubtful about information from the government or other sources they consider suspect. But, without criticism, believers accept any source that supports their preconceived, or what I call genetically imprinted views.   

The Inner Worlds of Conspiracy Believers - US News and World Report


----------



## Capstone

Rat in the Hat said:


> Actually, Air Force 2 is any aircraft the Vice President is flying on, no matter what type of plane it is.



True, but this one was specially designated.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Capstone said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Air Force 2 is any aircraft the Vice President is flying on, no matter what type of plane it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but this one was specially designated.
Click to expand...


OOOOOH, they put a sticker on a plane.

Try educating yourself sometime.



> *Air Force Two is the air traffic control call sign used by any United States Air Force aircraft carrying the Vice President, but not the President.*[1][2] The term is often associated with the Boeing C-32, a modified 757 which is most commonly used as the Vice President's transport. The Boeing C-40 Clipper, a version of the Boeing 737, also serves in this role. *The VC-25A, the aircraft most often used by the president as Air Force One, is occasionally used by the vice president for longer trips as Air Force Two.*[3][4]



Air Force Two - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Capstone

Speaking of clinging to theories in spite of the evidence...



SFC Ollie said:


> [...] if the plane did follow the path they claim it would have been a direct hit instead of at an angle which is pretty much proven by the damage that was done. from the light poles to the generator.......



Which is why it's so important for OCTers, like yourself, to maintain that the damage to the light poles was legitimate, even though the flight data recorder is proof positive that the damage could not have been done by Flight 77. 

After all, if the damage was staged (as indicated by the FDR and the eyewitnesses above), the entire house of cards would come tumbling down.


----------



## Capstone

Rat in the Hat said:


> OOOOOH, they put a sticker on a plane.



Thereby designating it (however temporarily) for use by the Vice President of the United States (I.E. as Air Force 2).

I know the term "Air Force 2" is the call tag for any military plane carrying the VP without the President on board, and I know that decals are removable; but at the time the photograph was taken, that particular Jetstar was specially designated for use by the VP.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Yep the only credible witnesses are those who make the conspiracies fit, and everyone else is a Government shrill..... You've convinced me........That you are sharing a brain with 911 nutjob..........


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> Yep the only credible witnesses are those who make the [official conspiracy theory] fit, and everyone else is a Government shrill..... You've convinced me........That you are sharing a brain with 911 nutjob..........



There's a huge difference between accepting/rejecting eyewitnesses on the basis of physical evidence and simply accepting those who corroborate a given theory/rejecting those who don't. My M.O. is indicative of the former: E.G. discrediting Mike Walter on the basis of the incongruities between his account and the reality of the landscape surrounding the Pentagon, and discounting the cabbie's light pole damage based on photographic evidence and his own later admission; while _yours_ is indicative of the latter: E.G. simply denouncing out-of-hand the witnesses who reported seeing a commuter-like jet (A couple of them actually saw the impact!), and discounting the data retrieved from Flight 77's FDR with no explanation whatsoever.

In other words: take a look in the mirror, Ollie.


----------



## towser_bow_wow

quick reply link is dead.


----------



## candycorn

Socky


----------



## Wyld Kard

SAYIT said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation Of SAYIT's latest post-yeah your right 9/11.I am a frady cat troll who only sees what he wants to see so anything that proves my ramblings wrong I ignore and dismiss cause i am a chickenshit coward in denial and afraid of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that screed to mean you still have no proof that evidence was planted at the Pentagon.
> What a surprise! You're all talk and no substance, Princess.
Click to expand...


Proof has been provided long ago.  It's not anyones fault that you failed to comprehend it. 

What a surprise!  You're gullible and full of shit with regards to anything related to 9/11, dumbass.


----------



## SAYIT

Wildcard said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation Of SAYIT's latest post-yeah your right 9/11.I am a frady cat troll who only sees what he wants to see so anything that proves my ramblings wrong I ignore and dismiss cause i am a chickenshit coward in denial and afraid of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that screed to mean you still have no proof that evidence was planted at the Pentagon.
> What a surprise! You're all talk and no substance, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof has been provided long ago.  It's not anyones fault that you failed to comprehend it.
> 
> What a surprise!  You're gullible and full of shit with regards to anything related to 9/11, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Really? Does your mommy know you are playin' with the computer, Princess?


----------



## SFC Ollie

I think he may have slipped past the guards on the ward again..........


----------



## candycorn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV7Ha3VDbzE]Stormtroopers' 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]

Remind you of anyone?


----------



## eots

Wildcard said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Translation Of SAYIT's latest post-yeah your right 9/11.I am a frady cat troll who only sees what he wants to see so anything that proves my ramblings wrong I ignore and dismiss cause i am a chickenshit coward in denial and afraid of the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take that screed to mean you still have no proof that evidence was planted at the Pentagon.
> What a surprise! You're all talk and no substance, Princess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof has been provided long ago.  It's not anyones fault that you failed to comprehend it.
> 
> What a surprise!  You're gullible and full of shit with regards to anything related to 9/11, dumbass.
Click to expand...


proof of what exactly ?


----------



## eots

Capstone said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep the only credible witnesses are those who make the [official conspiracy theory] fit, and everyone else is a Government shrill..... You've convinced me........That you are sharing a brain with 911 nutjob..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a huge difference between accepting/rejecting eyewitnesses on the basis of physical evidence and simply accepting those who corroborate a given theory/rejecting those who don't. My M.O. is indicative of the former: E.G. discrediting Mike Walter on the basis of the incongruities between his account and the reality of the landscape surrounding the Pentagon, and discounting the cabbie's light pole damage based on photographic evidence and his own later admission; while _yours_ is indicative of the latter: E.G. simply denouncing out-of-hand the witnesses who reported seeing a commuter-like jet (A couple of them actually saw the impact!), and discounting the data retrieved from Flight 77's FDR with no explanation whatsoever.
> 
> In other words: take a look in the mirror, Ollie.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=Y6oTWgTvdbs&NR=1]Flight 77 The Flight Data Recorder Investigation Files 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crvWTg-Lb6U]9/11 Pentagon Attack - Bizarre Case of the Taxi Cab and Light Pole No. 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie

No, only the witnesses you want to use say that the plane was nowhere near the light poles.

It is so obvious that the taxi driver must have been in on the whole thing because the pole didn't hit the hood of his cab..........

Damn that's weak................


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.

no surprise really.I remember that Gomer Pyle always had that problem.


----------



## Terral

Hi SFC:

Did you interview the taxi driver Lloyde England? I did. You wrote:



SFC Ollie said:


> No, only the witnesses you want to use say that the plane was nowhere near the light poles.



The A-3 Sky Warrior used the 'south of Citgo' flight path, during the 9:31:39 AM missile strike. That is when the five light poles were taken down by a combination of the A-3 Jet and the bow shockwave of the Hughes-Raytheon Hypersonic Missile. The light pole was sent north into the windshield of Lloyde's taxi cab like a javelin. The A-3 Jet was thrown off course by the bow shockwave of the missile for the airman to pull back on the joystick and fly the A-3 Jet over the E-ring roof and right over the White House, before making a wide sweeping turn to the north. The A-3 Jet then returned using the 'north-of-Citgo' flight path to strike the area of the Wedge One E-ring wall between column line 11 and 16 at exactly 9:36:27 AM, which corresponds to Lloyde's 'Big Boom.' Lloyde was assisted by a young man in a white van that was sitting in the northbound lane of Washington Blvd, as that side of Route 27 was standing still like a parking lot. The two men wrestled with the light pole for about 3 minutes doing everything not to scratch the hood. However, the first event that knocked down the poles (9:31) and the second event of the Big Boom (9:36) proves that the Pentagon was attacked multiple times having nothing to do with any Jetliner.



SFC Ollie said:


> It is so obvious that the taxi driver must have been in on the whole thing because the pole didn't hit the hood of his cab..........
> 
> Damn that's weak................



That is nonsense. Lloyde was a 69-year old taxi driver at the time. He was simply looking the wrong direction during both attacks to really know what happened. The lettered agencies put shills on the internet to discredit Lloyde, because he is one of the witnesses that can prove a multiple Pentagon attack scenario. 

Terral


----------



## SFC Ollie

Lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi SFC:
> 
> Did you interview the taxi driver Lloyde England? I did. You wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, only the witnesses you want to use say that the plane was nowhere near the light poles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The A-3 Sky Warrior used the 'south of Citgo' flight path, during the 9:31:39 AM missile strike. That is when the five light poles were taken down by a combination of the A-3 Jet and the bow shockwave of the Hughes-Raytheon Hypersonic Missile. The light pole was sent north into the windshield of Lloyde's taxi cab like a javelin. The A-3 Jet was thrown off course by the bow shockwave of the missile for the airman to pull back on the joystick and fly the A-3 Jet over the E-ring roof and right over the White House, before making a wide sweeping turn to the north. The A-3 Jet then returned using the 'north-of-Citgo' flight path to strike the area of the Wedge One E-ring wall between column line 11 and 16 at exactly 9:36:27 AM, which corresponds to Lloyde's 'Big Boom.' Lloyde was assisted by a young man in a white van that was sitting in the northbound lane of Washington Blvd, as that side of Route 27 was standing still like a parking lot. The two men wrestled with the light pole for about 3 minutes doing everything not to scratch the hood. However, the first event that knocked down the poles (9:31) and the second event of the Big Boom (9:36) proves that the Pentagon was attacked multiple times having nothing to do with any Jetliner.
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is so obvious that the taxi driver must have been in on the whole thing because the pole didn't hit the hood of his cab..........
> 
> Damn that's weak................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is nonsense. Lloyde was a 69-year old taxi driver at the time. He was simply looking the wrong direction during both attacks to really know what happened. The lettered agencies put shills on the internet to discredit Lloyde, because he is one of the witnesses that can prove a multiple Pentagon attack scenario.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I cant believe your back to have Gomer Ollie  fart in your face Terral. speaking of being back,what a surprise.thought you decided to leave for good from this site and be free of these paid shills  like Gomer Ollie.


----------



## Wyld Kard

The Pentagon wall collapsed twenty to thirty minutes after impact.  Before that, there was a much smaller hole which ripped through through three of the five rings of the building and came out the other side with another hole about nine feet wide (as pictured above).  The distance between the two points is 310 feet of a seriously reinforced building.  And yet the American people is supposed to believe and accept the lies that a commercial airliner did this, what a load of bullshit.

The authorities say that a lack of major pieces of wreckage can be explained by the aircraft disintegrating and melting in the impact explosion, but at the same time they say it was the nose cone that tore through three reinforced rings of the building and caused the exit hole.  More bullshit lies.

Nose cones of commercial airlines are not strong enough to have been responsible for the penetration of a building recently reinforced to defend the Pentagon from such attacks  The nose cone of a Boeing 757 is made of carbon fibre (like fibreglass); there is no metal nose cone on a 757.  An average strength person could seriously damage the nose cone of a Boeing 757 in about 15 minutes with nothing more than a light axe or a sledgehammer.

Lying piece-of-shit sock puppets like PFC Gomer Ollie or Dawgshit will post images with the few scrap pieces on the lawn of the Pentagon and are trying to claim that it came from a Boeing 757.    More bullshit lies.  

There is absolutly NO PROOF that a Boeing 757 Flight AA77, has ever struck the Pentagon.  A Boeing 757 is 60 Tons and if a Boeing 757 struck the Pentagon, it would leave 60 Tons of scrap, NOT A FEW PIECES.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Child, now go back and have another try at the construction of the pentagon. Only the outer wall is reinforced. And while you are at it please show us where in the official reports anyone said that the nose cone made that hole.

And by the way I have again requested that the mod staff remove your comments from my visitor messages.

Shame you have to act like such a child.

I'll repost your message here though so that your friends can see just how much you are like your hero 911shitforbrains. He's been brought down to nothing but fart jokes. Must be talking about you.



> Wildcard
> You are an old, out-of-shape, senile piece-of-shit that continually spreads lie after lie about 9/11.
> GO FUCK YOURSELF


!


Funny how I don't feel Old and how I still manage to take care of 2 1/2 lots and act as a full time caregiver, and still fulfill my role as Commander of an American legion Post and be so far out of shape. Not to mention the volunteer hours at the local VA Center.....So bring it on child, but keep it here instead of my message board.....


----------



## Gamolon

Wildcard said:


> The distance between the two points is 310 feet of a seriously reinforced building.





Wildcard said:


> but at the same time they say it was the nose cone that tore through three reinforced rings of the building and caused the exit hole.



Reinforced rings huh?

Please tell us what you THINK you know about those rings being reinforced. Are you suggesting that the 2 walls of each ring were reinforced?

Explain.


----------



## SFC Ollie

He/She/It knows nothing....

911's fart jokes are more intelligent.


----------



## rightwinger

Wildcard said:


> The Pentagon wall collapsed twenty to thirty minutes after impact.  Before that, there was a much smaller hole which ripped through through three of the five rings of the building and came out the other side with another hole about nine feet wide (as pictured above).  The distance between the two points is 310 feet of a seriously reinforced building.  And yet the American people is supposed to believe and accept the lies that a commercial airliner did this, what a load of bullshit.
> 
> The authorities say that a lack of major pieces of wreckage can be explained by the aircraft disintegrating and melting in the impact explosion, but at the same time they say it was the nose cone that tore through three reinforced rings of the building and caused the exit hole.  More bullshit lies.
> 
> Nose cones of commercial airlines are not strong enough to have been responsible for the penetration of a building recently reinforced to defend the Pentagon from such attacks  The nose cone of a Boeing 757 is made of carbon fibre (like fibreglass); there is no metal nose cone on a 757.  An average strength person could seriously damage the nose cone of a Boeing 757 in about 15 minutes with nothing more than a light axe or a sledgehammer.
> 
> Lying piece-of-shit sock puppets like PFC Gomer Ollie or Dawgshit will post images with the few scrap pieces on the lawn of the Pentagon and are trying to claim that it came from a Boeing 757.    More bullshit lies.
> 
> *There is absolutly NO PROOF that a Boeing 757 Flight AA77, has ever struck the Pentagon*.  A Boeing 757 is 60 Tons and if a Boeing 757 struck the Pentagon, it would leave 60 Tons of scrap, NOT A FEW PIECES.



LOL...Yes shortly after the "missile attack" crews were seen distributing aircraft wreckage all over the Pentagon lawn






But you are too smart for them


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon wall collapsed twenty to thirty minutes after impact.  Before that, there was a much smaller hole which ripped through through three of the five rings of the building and came out the other side with another hole about nine feet wide (as pictured above).  The distance between the two points is 310 feet of a seriously reinforced building.  And yet the American people is supposed to believe and accept the lies that a commercial airliner did this, what a load of bullshit.
> 
> The authorities say that a lack of major pieces of wreckage can be explained by the aircraft disintegrating and melting in the impact explosion, but at the same time they say it was the nose cone that tore through three reinforced rings of the building and caused the exit hole.  More bullshit lies.
> 
> Nose cones of commercial airlines are not strong enough to have been responsible for the penetration of a building recently reinforced to defend the Pentagon from such attacks  The nose cone of a Boeing 757 is made of carbon fibre (like fibreglass); there is no metal nose cone on a 757.  An average strength person could seriously damage the nose cone of a Boeing 757 in about 15 minutes with nothing more than a light axe or a sledgehammer.
> 
> Lying piece-of-shit sock puppets like PFC Gomer Ollie or Dawgshit will post images with the few scrap pieces on the lawn of the Pentagon and are trying to claim that it came from a Boeing 757.    More bullshit lies.
> 
> *There is absolutly NO PROOF that a Boeing 757 Flight AA77, has ever struck the Pentagon*.  A Boeing 757 is 60 Tons and if a Boeing 757 struck the Pentagon, it would leave 60 Tons of scrap, NOT A FEW PIECES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...Yes shortly after the "missile attack" crews were seen distributing aircraft wreckage all over the Pentagon lawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are too smart for them
Click to expand...


agent troll rightwinger of course ignores FACTS that that particular airliner industry has said that is not the wreckage of a boeing 757 and of course what the worlds expert pilots say mean nothing to him as well of course  Of course what  would you expect from a guy who when confronted with facts that there were mulitiple shooters that killed kennedy, can only come back and say oswald was the lone assassin as evidenced here.proof of what a agent troll he is who cant debate. 


No I'm  a conspiracy REALIST troll.Reality that you ignore is not a conspiracy theory. Your such an idiot that you ignore all the multiple unnacccountable bullets found at dealy plaza like the one in the street sign,in the windshield, in the doorframe,in the grass that was seen picked up and removed by an fbi agent,you troll the boards ignoring the facts that he was NOT a lone gunman.

No im a conspiracy REALIST,you on the other hand,are a coincidence theorist troll.gotcha,
Lee Harvey Oswald killed JFK 


that last sentence above as you can see from the link below is REALLY agent troll righwingers exact words when confronted with facts that prove him wrong.hee hee.
 Even Huggy on this link below of this thread spotted what a troll he is who when cornered,has to lie to try and save face in his posts so his handlers will pay him the big bucks.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/sports/267171-nfl-playoffs-new-orleans-bound-14.html





his other agent trolls will be here in a second to back him up of course,they play tag team up all the time at all these message boards.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Hey 911shitforbrains, how about you actually posting these facts that you claim we ignore. you know where someone can actually prove that it wasn't a 757? Because everything I've seen says it is....Other than you of course...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pentagon wall collapsed twenty to thirty minutes after impact.  Before that, there was a much smaller hole which ripped through through three of the five rings of the building and came out the other side with another hole about nine feet wide (as pictured above).  The distance between the two points is 310 feet of a seriously reinforced building.  And yet the American people is supposed to believe and accept the lies that a commercial airliner did this, what a load of bullshit.
> 
> The authorities say that a lack of major pieces of wreckage can be explained by the aircraft disintegrating and melting in the impact explosion, but at the same time they say it was the nose cone that tore through three reinforced rings of the building and caused the exit hole.  More bullshit lies.
> 
> Nose cones of commercial airlines are not strong enough to have been responsible for the penetration of a building recently reinforced to defend the Pentagon from such attacks  The nose cone of a Boeing 757 is made of carbon fibre (like fibreglass); there is no metal nose cone on a 757.  An average strength person could seriously damage the nose cone of a Boeing 757 in about 15 minutes with nothing more than a light axe or a sledgehammer.
> 
> Lying piece-of-shit sock puppets like PFC Gomer Ollie or Dawgshit will post images with the few scrap pieces on the lawn of the Pentagon and are trying to claim that it came from a Boeing 757.    More bullshit lies.
> 
> *There is absolutly NO PROOF that a Boeing 757 Flight AA77, has ever struck the Pentagon*.  A Boeing 757 is 60 Tons and if a Boeing 757 struck the Pentagon, it would leave 60 Tons of scrap, NOT A FEW PIECES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...Yes shortly after the "missile attack" crews were seen distributing aircraft wreckage all over the Pentagon lawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are too smart for them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agent troll rightwinger of course ignores FACTS that that particular airliner industry has said that is not the wreckage of a boeing 757 and of course what the worlds expert pilots say mean nothing to him as well of course  Of course what  would you expect from a guy who when confronted with facts that there were mulitiple shooters that killed kennedy, can only come back and say oswald was the lone assassin as evidenced here.proof of what a agent troll he is who cant debate.
> 
> 
> No I'm  a conspiracy REALIST troll.Reality that you ignore is not a conspiracy theory. Your such an idiot that you ignore all the multiple unnacccountable bullets found at dealy plaza like the one in the street sign,in the windshield, in the doorframe,in the grass that was seen picked up and removed by an fbi agent,you troll the boards ignoring the facts that he was NOT a lone gunman.
> 
> No im a conspiracy REALIST,you on the other hand,are a coincidence theorist troll.gotcha,
> Lee Harvey Oswald killed JFK
> 
> 
> that last sentence above as you can see from the link below is REALLY agent troll righwingers exact words when confronted with facts that prove him wrong.hee hee.
> Even Huggy on this link below of this thread spotted what a troll he is who when cornered,has to lie to try and save face in his posts so his handlers will pay him the big bucks.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/sports/267171-nfl-playoffs-new-orleans-bound-14.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his other agent trolls will be here in a second to back him up of course,they play tag team up all the time at all these message boards.
Click to expand...


Just like i called it.these government agent trolls are so predictable its  comedy gold.

agent troll Gomer Ollie here as evidenced was the first to come back and kiss the ass of fellow agent troll Rightwinger as predicted.

you never learn Gomer.You already experienced a heart attack because you are a disgrace to your fellow military officers betraying them posting for money thinking it will buy you happiness even though you have already experienced  negative karma for doing so and clinton,the Bushs,cheney and others who participated in it have been painfully suffering  experiencing negative karma for their participation  in this coverup with serious health problems over the years.

You just wont quit while you have the chance and want to experince the same kind of future miserly THEY all are experiencing for orchestrating this event.what  a sad disgraceful human being you are.

Too bad all you other  agent trolls just never learn from all the miserly and health problems The Bushs,Clinton,Cheney and others are suffering as well as what gomer has already experienced, to quit while your ahead and apologize for all these 9/11 familys you have taken a shit on all these years.you never learn.truley sad the pain and suffering you all are going to suffer in years to come.


----------



## SFC Ollie

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...Yes shortly after the "missile attack" crews were seen distributing aircraft wreckage all over the Pentagon lawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are too smart for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> agent troll rightwinger of course ignores FACTS that that particular airliner industry has said that is not the wreckage of a boeing 757 and of course what the worlds expert pilots say mean nothing to him as well of course  Of course what  would you expect from a guy who when confronted with facts that there were mulitiple shooters that killed kennedy, can only come back and say oswald was the lone assassin as evidenced here.proof of what a agent troll he is who cant debate.
> 
> 
> No I'm  a conspiracy REALIST troll.Reality that you ignore is not a conspiracy theory. Your such an idiot that you ignore all the multiple unnacccountable bullets found at dealy plaza like the one in the street sign,in the windshield, in the doorframe,in the grass that was seen picked up and removed by an fbi agent,you troll the boards ignoring the facts that he was NOT a lone gunman.
> 
> No im a conspiracy REALIST,you on the other hand,are a coincidence theorist troll.gotcha,
> Lee Harvey Oswald killed JFK
> 
> 
> that last sentence above as you can see from the link below is REALLY agent troll righwingers exact words when confronted with facts that prove him wrong.hee hee.
> Even Huggy on this link below of this thread spotted what a troll he is who when cornered,has to lie to try and save face in his posts so his handlers will pay him the big bucks.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/sports/267171-nfl-playoffs-new-orleans-bound-14.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his other agent trolls will be here in a second to back him up of course,they play tag team up all the time at all these message boards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just like i called it.these government agent trolls are so predictable its  comedy gold.
> 
> agent troll Gomer Ollie here as evidenced was the first to come back and kiss the ass of fellow agent troll Rightwinger as predicted.
> 
> you never learn Gomer.You already experienced a heart attack because you are a disgrace to your fellow military officers betraying them posting for money thinking it will buy you happiness even though you have already experienced  negative karma for doing so and clinton,the Bushs,cheney and others who participated in it have been painfully suffering  experiencing negative karma for their participation  in this coverup with serious health problems over the years.
> 
> You just wont quit while you have the chance and want to experince the same kind of future miserly THEY all are experiencing for orchestrating this event.what  a sad disgraceful human being you are.
> 
> Too bad all you other  agent trolls just never learn from all the miserly and health problems The Bushs,Clinton,Cheney and others are suffering as well as what gomer has already experienced, to quit while your ahead and apologize for all these 9/11 familys you have taken a shit on all these years.you never learn.truley sad the pain and suffering you all are going to suffer in years to come.
Click to expand...


I think next time I have to report wildcard that I'll also ask about checking IP's with shitforbrains..... They sure do sound the same these days.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

disgraceful agent troll Gomer is back to shit all over the floor again I see.

Needs to earn those big bucks from his hanlders he thinks buys him happiness.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Is there anyone here who believes that 911shitforbrains didn't read my post?


----------



## Wyld Kard

SFC Ollie said:


> Child, now go back and have another try at the construction of the pentagon. Only the outer wall is reinforced. And while you are at it please show us where in the official reports anyone said that the nose cone made that hole.
> 
> And by the way I have again requested that the mod staff remove your comments from my visitor messages.
> 
> Shame you have to act like such a child.
> 
> I'll repost your message here though so that your friends can see just how much you are like your hero 911shitforbrains. He's been brought down to nothing but fart jokes. Must be talking about you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard
> You are an old, out-of-shape, senile piece-of-shit that continually spreads lie after lie about 9/11.
> GO FUCK YOURSELF
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> Funny how I don't feel Old and how I still manage to take care of 2 1/2 lots and act as a full time caregiver, and still fulfill my role as Commander of an American legion Post and be so far out of shape. Not to mention the volunteer hours at the local VA Center.....So bring it on child, but keep it here instead of my message board.....
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFe83VAocSQ]Worthless Piece of Shit - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

Gamolon said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> The distance between the two points is 310 feet of a seriously reinforced building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> but at the same time they say it was the nose cone that tore through three reinforced rings of the building and caused the exit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reinforced rings huh?
> 
> Please tell us what you THINK you know about those rings being reinforced. Are you suggesting that the 2 walls of each ring were reinforced?
> 
> Explain.
Click to expand...


*A Boeing 757 did not hit the Pentagon *
by Michael Meyer, Mechanical Engineer 
To the members of the Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven: 

I would like to give you my input as to the events on September 11, and why it is a physically provable fact that some of the damage done to the Pentagon could not have occurred from a Boeing 757 impact, and therefore the 9/11 Commission report is not complete and arguably a cover-up. I will not speculate about what may have been covered up, I will only speak from my professional opinion. But I will explain why I do not believe the Pentagon was hit by a Boeing 757. 

I am a Mechanical Engineer who spent many years in Aerospace, including structural design, and in the design, and use of shaped charge explosives (like those that would be used in missile warheads). 

The structural design of a large aircraft like a 757 is based around managing the structural loads of a pressurized vessel, the cabin, to near-atmospheric conditions while at the lower pressure region of cruising altitudes, and to handle the structural and aerodynamic loads of the wings, control surfaces, and the fuel load. It is made as light as possible, and is certainly not made to handle impact loads of any kind. 

If a 757 were to strike a reinforced concrete wall, the energy from the speed and weight of the aircraft will be transferred, in part into the wall, and to the structural failure of the aircraft. It is not too far of an analogy as if you had an empty aluminum can, traveling at high speed hitting a reinforced concrete wall. The aluminum can would crumple (the proper engineering term is buckle) and, depending on the structural integrity of the wall, crack, crumble or fail completely. The wall failure would not be a neat little hole, as the energy of the impact would be spread throughout the wall by the reinforcing steel. 

This is difficult to model accurately, as any high speed, high energy, impact of a complex structure like an aircraft, into a discontinuous wall with windows etc. is difficult. What is known is that nearly all of the energy from this event would be dissipated in the initial impact, and subsequent buckling of the aircraft. 

We are lead to believe that not only did the 757 penetrate the outer wall, but continued on to penetrate separate internal walls totaling 9 feet of reinforced concrete. The final breach of concrete was a nearly perfectly cut circular hole (see below) in a reinforced concrete wall, with no subsequent damage to the rest of the wall. (If we are to believe that somehow this aluminum aircraft did in fact reach this sixth final wall.) 


*EXIT HOLE IN PENTAGON RING-C *
American Airlines Flight 77, a Boeing 757, is alleged to have punched through 6 blast-resistant concrete walls&#8249;a total of nine feet of reinforced concrete&#8249;before exiting through this hole. 


It is physically impossible for the wall to have failed in a neat clean cut circle, period. When I first saw this hole, a chill went down my spine because I knew it was not possible to have a reinforced concrete wall fail in this manner, it should have caved in, in some fashion. 

How do you create a nice clean hole in a reinforced concrete wall? with an explosive shaped charge. An explosive shaped charge, or cutting charge is used in various military warhead devices. You design the geometry of the explosive charge so that you create a focused line of energy. You essentially focus nearly all of the explosive energy in what is referred to as a jet. You use this jet to cut and penetrate armor on a tank, or the walls of a bunker. The signature is clear and unmistakable. In a missile, the explosive charge is circular to allow the payload behind the initial shaped charge to enter whatever has been penetrated. 

I do not know what happened on 9/11, I do not know how politics works in this country, I can not explain why the mainstream media does not report on the problems with the 9/11 Commission. But I am an engineer, and I know what happens in high speed impacts, and how shaped charges are used to "cut" through materials. 

I have not addressed several other major gaps in the Pentagon/757 incident. The fact that this aircraft somehow ripped several light towers clean out of the ground without any damage to the aircraft (which I also feel is impossible), the fact that the two main engines were never recovered from the wreckage, and the fact that our government has direct video coverage of the flight path, and impact, from at least a gas station and hotel, which they have refused to release. 

You can call me a "tin hat", crazy, conspiracy theory, etc, but I can say from my expertise that the damage at the Pentagon was not caused by a Boeing 757. 

Sincerely, 
Michael Meyer


The portion of the building that had been struck had already been renovated. It was the only area of the Pentagon with a sprinkler system, and it had been reconstructed with a web of steel columns and bars to withstand bomb blasts. The steel reinforcement, bolted together to form a continuous structure through all of the Pentagon's five floors, kept that section of the building from collapsing for 30 minutes

The area struck also had blast-resistant windows--2 inches thick and 2,500 pounds each--that stayed intact during the crash and fire. It had fire doors that opened automatically and newly built exits that allowed people to get out.

The rest of the Pentagon would not have fared as well.


----------



## SAYIT

Wildcard said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> The distance between the two points is 310 feet of a seriously reinforced building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> but at the same time they say it was the nose cone that tore through three reinforced rings of the building and caused the exit hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reinforced rings huh?
> 
> Please tell us what you THINK you know about those rings being reinforced. Are you suggesting that the 2 walls of each ring were reinforced?
> 
> Explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A Boeing 757 did not hit the Pentagon *
> by Michael Meyer, Mechanical Engineer
> To the members of the Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven:
> 
> I would like to give you my input as to the events on September 11, and why it is a physically provable fact that some of the damage done to the Pentagon could not have occurred from a Boeing 757 impact, and therefore the 9/11 Commission report is not complete and arguably a cover-up. I will not speculate about what may have been covered up, I will only speak from my professional opinion. But I will explain why I do not believe the Pentagon was hit by a Boeing 757.
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer who spent many years in Aerospace, including structural design, and in the design, and use of shaped charge explosives (like those that would be used in missile warheads).
> 
> The structural design of a large aircraft like a 757 is based around managing the structural loads of a pressurized vessel, the cabin, to near-atmospheric conditions while at the lower pressure region of cruising altitudes, and to handle the structural and aerodynamic loads of the wings, control surfaces, and the fuel load. It is made as light as possible, and is certainly not made to handle impact loads of any kind.
> 
> If a 757 were to strike a reinforced concrete wall, the energy from the speed and weight of the aircraft will be transferred, in part into the wall, and to the structural failure of the aircraft. It is not too far of an analogy as if you had an empty aluminum can, traveling at high speed hitting a reinforced concrete wall. The aluminum can would crumple (the proper engineering term is buckle) and, depending on the structural integrity of the wall, crack, crumble or fail completely. The wall failure would not be a neat little hole, as the energy of the impact would be spread throughout the wall by the reinforcing steel.
> 
> This is difficult to model accurately, as any high speed, high energy, impact of a complex structure like an aircraft, into a discontinuous wall with windows etc. is difficult. What is known is that nearly all of the energy from this event would be dissipated in the initial impact, and subsequent buckling of the aircraft.
> 
> We are lead to believe that not only did the 757 penetrate the outer wall, but continued on to penetrate separate internal walls totaling 9 feet of reinforced concrete. The final breach of concrete was a nearly perfectly cut circular hole (see below) in a reinforced concrete wall, with no subsequent damage to the rest of the wall. (If we are to believe that somehow this aluminum aircraft did in fact reach this sixth final wall.)
> 
> 
> *EXIT HOLE IN PENTAGON RING-C *
> American Airlines Flight 77, a Boeing 757, is alleged to have punched through 6 blast-resistant concrete wallsa total of nine feet of reinforced concretebefore exiting through this hole.
> 
> 
> It is physically impossible for the wall to have failed in a neat clean cut circle, period. When I first saw this hole, a chill went down my spine because I knew it was not possible to have a reinforced concrete wall fail in this manner, it should have caved in, in some fashion.
> 
> How do you create a nice clean hole in a reinforced concrete wall? with an explosive shaped charge. An explosive shaped charge, or cutting charge is used in various military warhead devices. You design the geometry of the explosive charge so that you create a focused line of energy. You essentially focus nearly all of the explosive energy in what is referred to as a jet. You use this jet to cut and penetrate armor on a tank, or the walls of a bunker. The signature is clear and unmistakable. In a missile, the explosive charge is circular to allow the payload behind the initial shaped charge to enter whatever has been penetrated.
> 
> I do not know what happened on 9/11, I do not know how politics works in this country, I can not explain why the mainstream media does not report on the problems with the 9/11 Commission. But I am an engineer, and I know what happens in high speed impacts, and how shaped charges are used to "cut" through materials.
> 
> I have not addressed several other major gaps in the Pentagon/757 incident. The fact that this aircraft somehow ripped several light towers clean out of the ground without any damage to the aircraft (which I also feel is impossible), the fact that the two main engines were never recovered from the wreckage, and the fact that our government has direct video coverage of the flight path, and impact, from at least a gas station and hotel, which they have refused to release.
> 
> You can call me a "tin hat", crazy, conspiracy theory, etc, but I can say from my expertise that the damage at the Pentagon was not caused by a Boeing 757.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Michael Meyer
> 
> 
> The portion of the building that had been struck had already been renovated. It was the only area of the Pentagon with a sprinkler system, and it had been reconstructed with a web of steel columns and bars to withstand bomb blasts. The steel reinforcement, bolted together to form a continuous structure through all of the Pentagon's five floors, kept that section of the building from collapsing for 30 minutes
> 
> The area struck also had blast-resistant windows--2 inches thick and 2,500 pounds each--that stayed intact during the crash and fire. It had fire doors that opened automatically and newly built exits that allowed people to get out.
> 
> The rest of the Pentagon would not have fared as well.
Click to expand...


FACT: Blast expert Allyn E. Kilsheimer was the first structural engineer to arrive at the Pentagon after the crash and helped coordinate the emergency response. "It was absolutely a plane, and I'll tell you why," says Kilsheimer, CEO of KCE Structural Engineers PC, Washington, D.C. "I saw the marks of the plane wing on the face of the building. I picked up parts of the plane with the airline markings on them. I held in my hand the tail section of the plane, and I found the black box." Kilsheimer's eyewitness account is backed up by photos of plane wreckage inside and outside the building. Kilsheimer adds: "I held parts of uniforms from crew members in my hands, including body parts. Okay?"

Read more: 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - Pentagon - Popular Mechanics


----------



## SFC Ollie

Child you just don't pay attention, When you quote a source that is wrong then you are just as wrong.

One more time, what was the inner walls of the Pentagon made of? Hint, only the outer wall is reinforced....

Then go ask your source where all those pieces of a 757 came from? How did they get all those bodies and pieces of bodies planted. What knocked down 5 lamp poles?

You see, your story is so full of holes and questions, you can't answer them....


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> Child you just don't pay attention, When you quote a source that is wrong then you are just as wrong.
> 
> One more time, what was the inner walls of the Pentagon made of? Hint, only the outer wall is reinforced....
> 
> Then go ask your source where all those pieces of a 757 came from? How did they get all those bodies and pieces of bodies planted. What knocked down 5 lamp poles?
> 
> You see, your story is so full of holes and questions, you can't answer them....



Because the truth interferes with the boy's fantasies. 
He probably thinks that which is in his hand is really, really large.


----------



## Wyld Kard

SAYIT said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reinforced rings huh?
> 
> Please tell us what you THINK you know about those rings being reinforced. Are you suggesting that the 2 walls of each ring were reinforced?
> 
> Explain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Boeing 757 did not hit the Pentagon *
> by Michael Meyer, Mechanical Engineer
> To the members of the Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven:
> 
> I would like to give you my input as to the events on September 11, and why it is a physically provable fact that some of the damage done to the Pentagon could not have occurred from a Boeing 757 impact, and therefore the 9/11 Commission report is not complete and arguably a cover-up. I will not speculate about what may have been covered up, I will only speak from my professional opinion. But I will explain why I do not believe the Pentagon was hit by a Boeing 757.
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer who spent many years in Aerospace, including structural design, and in the design, and use of shaped charge explosives (like those that would be used in missile warheads).
> 
> The structural design of a large aircraft like a 757 is based around managing the structural loads of a pressurized vessel, the cabin, to near-atmospheric conditions while at the lower pressure region of cruising altitudes, and to handle the structural and aerodynamic loads of the wings, control surfaces, and the fuel load. It is made as light as possible, and is certainly not made to handle impact loads of any kind.
> 
> If a 757 were to strike a reinforced concrete wall, the energy from the speed and weight of the aircraft will be transferred, in part into the wall, and to the structural failure of the aircraft. It is not too far of an analogy as if you had an empty aluminum can, traveling at high speed hitting a reinforced concrete wall. The aluminum can would crumple (the proper engineering term is buckle) and, depending on the structural integrity of the wall, crack, crumble or fail completely. The wall failure would not be a neat little hole, as the energy of the impact would be spread throughout the wall by the reinforcing steel.
> 
> This is difficult to model accurately, as any high speed, high energy, impact of a complex structure like an aircraft, into a discontinuous wall with windows etc. is difficult. What is known is that nearly all of the energy from this event would be dissipated in the initial impact, and subsequent buckling of the aircraft.
> 
> We are lead to believe that not only did the 757 penetrate the outer wall, but continued on to penetrate separate internal walls totaling 9 feet of reinforced concrete. The final breach of concrete was a nearly perfectly cut circular hole (see below) in a reinforced concrete wall, with no subsequent damage to the rest of the wall. (If we are to believe that somehow this aluminum aircraft did in fact reach this sixth final wall.)
> 
> 
> *EXIT HOLE IN PENTAGON RING-C *
> American Airlines Flight 77, a Boeing 757, is alleged to have punched through 6 blast-resistant concrete wallsa total of nine feet of reinforced concretebefore exiting through this hole.
> 
> 
> It is physically impossible for the wall to have failed in a neat clean cut circle, period. When I first saw this hole, a chill went down my spine because I knew it was not possible to have a reinforced concrete wall fail in this manner, it should have caved in, in some fashion.
> 
> How do you create a nice clean hole in a reinforced concrete wall? with an explosive shaped charge. An explosive shaped charge, or cutting charge is used in various military warhead devices. You design the geometry of the explosive charge so that you create a focused line of energy. You essentially focus nearly all of the explosive energy in what is referred to as a jet. You use this jet to cut and penetrate armor on a tank, or the walls of a bunker. The signature is clear and unmistakable. In a missile, the explosive charge is circular to allow the payload behind the initial shaped charge to enter whatever has been penetrated.
> 
> I do not know what happened on 9/11, I do not know how politics works in this country, I can not explain why the mainstream media does not report on the problems with the 9/11 Commission. But I am an engineer, and I know what happens in high speed impacts, and how shaped charges are used to "cut" through materials.
> 
> I have not addressed several other major gaps in the Pentagon/757 incident. The fact that this aircraft somehow ripped several light towers clean out of the ground without any damage to the aircraft (which I also feel is impossible), the fact that the two main engines were never recovered from the wreckage, and the fact that our government has direct video coverage of the flight path, and impact, from at least a gas station and hotel, which they have refused to release.
> 
> You can call me a "tin hat", crazy, conspiracy theory, etc, but I can say from my expertise that the damage at the Pentagon was not caused by a Boeing 757.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Michael Meyer
> 
> 
> The portion of the building that had been struck had already been renovated. It was the only area of the Pentagon with a sprinkler system, and it had been reconstructed with a web of steel columns and bars to withstand bomb blasts. The steel reinforcement, bolted together to form a continuous structure through all of the Pentagon's five floors, kept that section of the building from collapsing for 30 minutes
> 
> The area struck also had blast-resistant windows--2 inches thick and 2,500 pounds each--that stayed intact during the crash and fire. It had fire doors that opened automatically and newly built exits that allowed people to get out.
> 
> The rest of the Pentagon would not have fared as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACT: Blast expert Allyn E. Kilsheimer was the first structural engineer to arrive at the Pentagon after the crash and helped coordinate the emergency response. "It was absolutely a plane, and I'll tell you why," says Kilsheimer, CEO of KCE Structural Engineers PC, Washington, D.C. "I saw the marks of the plane wing on the face of the building. I picked up parts of the plane with the airline markings on them. I held in my hand the tail section of the plane, and I found the black box." Kilsheimer's eyewitness account is backed up by photos of plane wreckage inside and outside the building. Kilsheimer adds: "I held parts of uniforms from crew members in my hands, including body parts. Okay?"
> 
> Read more: 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - Pentagon - Popular Mechanics
Click to expand...







FACT:  What you posted is a bullshit lie.  Now pay attention SAYIT
_
I held in my hand the tail section of the plane,_

The first statement which may stand out to many is how can any human hold a whole 757 tail section in their hands? Allen E. Kilsheimer claims he did or should I say lied about it.

Where are the photographs of this tail section? No photos exist.

But that is not the most puzzling excerpt from his statement. The most interesting piece from his statement lies in the fact Allyn says he found the black box.  No photos of this exist either.

Try again.


----------



## SAYIT

Wildcard said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A Boeing 757 did not hit the Pentagon *
> by Michael Meyer, Mechanical Engineer
> To the members of the Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven:
> 
> I would like to give you my input as to the events on September 11, and why it is a physically provable fact that some of the damage done to the Pentagon could not have occurred from a Boeing 757 impact, and therefore the 9/11 Commission report is not complete and arguably a cover-up. I will not speculate about what may have been covered up, I will only speak from my professional opinion. But I will explain why I do not believe the Pentagon was hit by a Boeing 757.
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer who spent many years in Aerospace, including structural design, and in the design, and use of shaped charge explosives (like those that would be used in missile warheads).
> 
> The structural design of a large aircraft like a 757 is based around managing the structural loads of a pressurized vessel, the cabin, to near-atmospheric conditions while at the lower pressure region of cruising altitudes, and to handle the structural and aerodynamic loads of the wings, control surfaces, and the fuel load. It is made as light as possible, and is certainly not made to handle impact loads of any kind.
> 
> If a 757 were to strike a reinforced concrete wall, the energy from the speed and weight of the aircraft will be transferred, in part into the wall, and to the structural failure of the aircraft. It is not too far of an analogy as if you had an empty aluminum can, traveling at high speed hitting a reinforced concrete wall. The aluminum can would crumple (the proper engineering term is buckle) and, depending on the structural integrity of the wall, crack, crumble or fail completely. The wall failure would not be a neat little hole, as the energy of the impact would be spread throughout the wall by the reinforcing steel.
> 
> This is difficult to model accurately, as any high speed, high energy, impact of a complex structure like an aircraft, into a discontinuous wall with windows etc. is difficult. What is known is that nearly all of the energy from this event would be dissipated in the initial impact, and subsequent buckling of the aircraft.
> 
> We are lead to believe that not only did the 757 penetrate the outer wall, but continued on to penetrate separate internal walls totaling 9 feet of reinforced concrete. The final breach of concrete was a nearly perfectly cut circular hole (see below) in a reinforced concrete wall, with no subsequent damage to the rest of the wall. (If we are to believe that somehow this aluminum aircraft did in fact reach this sixth final wall.)
> 
> 
> *EXIT HOLE IN PENTAGON RING-C *
> American Airlines Flight 77, a Boeing 757, is alleged to have punched through 6 blast-resistant concrete wallsa total of nine feet of reinforced concretebefore exiting through this hole.
> 
> 
> It is physically impossible for the wall to have failed in a neat clean cut circle, period. When I first saw this hole, a chill went down my spine because I knew it was not possible to have a reinforced concrete wall fail in this manner, it should have caved in, in some fashion.
> 
> How do you create a nice clean hole in a reinforced concrete wall? with an explosive shaped charge. An explosive shaped charge, or cutting charge is used in various military warhead devices. You design the geometry of the explosive charge so that you create a focused line of energy. You essentially focus nearly all of the explosive energy in what is referred to as a jet. You use this jet to cut and penetrate armor on a tank, or the walls of a bunker. The signature is clear and unmistakable. In a missile, the explosive charge is circular to allow the payload behind the initial shaped charge to enter whatever has been penetrated.
> 
> I do not know what happened on 9/11, I do not know how politics works in this country, I can not explain why the mainstream media does not report on the problems with the 9/11 Commission. But I am an engineer, and I know what happens in high speed impacts, and how shaped charges are used to "cut" through materials.
> 
> I have not addressed several other major gaps in the Pentagon/757 incident. The fact that this aircraft somehow ripped several light towers clean out of the ground without any damage to the aircraft (which I also feel is impossible), the fact that the two main engines were never recovered from the wreckage, and the fact that our government has direct video coverage of the flight path, and impact, from at least a gas station and hotel, which they have refused to release.
> 
> You can call me a "tin hat", crazy, conspiracy theory, etc, but I can say from my expertise that the damage at the Pentagon was not caused by a Boeing 757.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Michael Meyer
> 
> 
> The portion of the building that had been struck had already been renovated. It was the only area of the Pentagon with a sprinkler system, and it had been reconstructed with a web of steel columns and bars to withstand bomb blasts. The steel reinforcement, bolted together to form a continuous structure through all of the Pentagon's five floors, kept that section of the building from collapsing for 30 minutes
> 
> The area struck also had blast-resistant windows--2 inches thick and 2,500 pounds each--that stayed intact during the crash and fire. It had fire doors that opened automatically and newly built exits that allowed people to get out.
> 
> The rest of the Pentagon would not have fared as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT: Blast expert Allyn E. Kilsheimer was the first structural engineer to arrive at the Pentagon after the crash and helped coordinate the emergency response. "It was absolutely a plane, and I'll tell you why," says Kilsheimer, CEO of KCE Structural Engineers PC, Washington, D.C. "I saw the marks of the plane wing on the face of the building. I picked up parts of the plane with the airline markings on them. I held in my hand the tail section of the plane, and I found the black box." Kilsheimer's eyewitness account is backed up by photos of plane wreckage inside and outside the building. Kilsheimer adds: "I held parts of uniforms from crew members in my hands, including body parts. Okay?"
> 
> Read more: 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - Pentagon - Popular Mechanics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT:  What you posted is a bullshit lie.  Now pay attention SAYIT
> _
> I held in my hand the tail section of the plane,_
> 
> The first statement which may stand out to many is how can any human hold a whole 757 tail section in their hands? Allen E. Kilsheimer claims he did or should I say lied about it.
> 
> Where are the photographs of this tail section? No photos exist.
> 
> But that is not the most puzzling excerpt from his statement. The most interesting piece from his statement lies in the fact Allyn says he found the black box.  No photos of this exist either.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


Woo. You are every bit as dim as you seem.
Who said it was a whole tail and what makes you think he picked it up?
Putting one's hands on what was left of the tail is holding it in one's hands.
You claim, without any support, that Kilsheimer lied yet you accept as truth whatever Meyer, _*who wasn't even there*_, said. 
How convenient.


----------



## Politico

Wow this is like a bad case of crabs that won't go away lol.


----------



## Gamolon

Wildcard said:


> *EXIT HOLE IN PENTAGON RING-C *
> American Airlines Flight 77, a Boeing 757, is alleged to have punched through 6 blast-resistant concrete wallsa total of nine feet of reinforced concretebefore exiting through this hole.



Wait...

Are you telling me you believe that each ring, from outside in, had a courtyard between them and that the outside walls of each ring had a "blast resistant" reinforced wall?!

Sorry cupcake, but you're sadly mistaken.

The first floor in that area was BENEATH a roof and those walls were INTERIOR walls, not reinforced concrete.

Try again. Let's see the proof of these concrete reinforced interior walls. I have photographs showing the first floor being interior and beneath a roof.


----------



## rightwinger

I'm still looking for pictures of that guy who was running around the Pentagon lawn throwing 757 debris


----------



## SFC Ollie

Not verified But probably is from the pentagon.
9/11: A Boeing 757 Struck the Pentagon, page 292


----------



## hamba

Terral said:


> Hi SFC:
> 
> Did you interview the taxi driver Lloyde England? I did. You wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, only the witnesses you want to use say that the plane was nowhere near the light poles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The A-3 Sky Warrior used the 'south of Citgo' flight path, during the 9:31:39 AM missile strike. That is when the five light poles were taken down by a combination of the A-3 Jet and the bow shockwave of the Hughes-Raytheon Hypersonic Missile. The light pole was sent north into the windshield of Lloyde's taxi cab like a javelin. The A-3 Jet was thrown off course by the bow shockwave of the missile for the airman to pull back on the joystick and fly the A-3 Jet over the E-ring roof and right over the White House, before making a wide sweeping turn to the north. The A-3 Jet then returned using the 'north-of-Citgo' flight path to strike the area of the Wedge One E-ring wall between column line 11 and 16 at exactly 9:36:27 AM, which corresponds to Lloyde's 'Big Boom.' Lloyde was assisted by a young man in a white van that was sitting in the northbound lane of Washington Blvd, as that side of Route 27 was standing still like a parking lot. The two men wrestled with the light pole for about 3 minutes doing everything not to scratch the hood. However, the first event that knocked down the poles (9:31) and the second event of the Big Boom (9:36) proves that the Pentagon was attacked multiple times having nothing to do with any Jetliner.
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is so obvious that the taxi driver must have been in on the whole thing because the pole didn't hit the hood of his cab..........
> 
> Damn that's weak................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is nonsense. Lloyde was a 69-year old taxi driver at the time. He was simply looking the wrong direction during both attacks to really know what happened. The lettered agencies put shills on the internet to discredit Lloyde, because he is one of the witnesses that can prove a multiple Pentagon attack scenario.
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...



Terral, dude!! You are the MAN! Your theories proved to me that the 9/11 conspiracy theorists were all crazy! You were pretty much number 1 on that list. But your blind attempts to match science to lies amused me the most, Way more than any other theorist. 

You disappeared! Missed you dude! Your theories were always the best!! 

I destroyed your missile theory, then you changed it to this one. Can't believe after 6 years you are still spewing this one, even though you admitted back then (after I  shot holes through it, larger than Jupiter), that you would go and do some more research. 

Then you disappeared! Did the kitchen get too hot?

Well I see you have your own website now ... Wow moved up in the world, congrats!

But, I see will have to do something about that A-3 Skywarrior theory of yours. tsk tsk Terral, very naughty of you!

Look what you have made me do! get caught up in 9/11 conspiracy theory argumenst again! I should never have googled aircraft debris at pentagon. When I saw that damned picture of the A-3, I knew it was you! I just can't resist a good old fashioned round of shooting fish in a barrel.

Anyway, looking forward to more debates. Just will have to come up to speed again on your stuff. It was always all over the show changing from day to day. Must read your latest revision. What revision is it at now? 38671?

Enjoy your day! looking forward to more discussions!


----------



## Capstone

Terral is busy organizing a rendezvous in the Ozarks with his survival group. May 17, the latest date in his series of (thus far failed) doomsday predictions loosely based on the Nemesis hypothesis, is quickly approaching.

Whether he realizes it or not, Terral is one of those guys you'd rather not have on your side. The phrase, "_Yeah, but Terral03 believes X._" has become as good a reason as any to doubt that X is true.


----------



## hamba

Yeah I see he has become quite involved in some really weird disaster predictions.

Gives me time to do a refresher on his work. 

He is unique. I wonder how many people joined him on this?


----------



## SFC Ollie

He hasn't posted here for a while..... But there are plenty here to try to take his place. Not quite as far out there though.... 


Well, sometimes they are......


----------



## Capstone

hamba said:


> Yeah I see he has become quite involved in some really weird disaster predictions.
> 
> Gives me time to do a refresher on his work.
> 
> He is unique. I wonder how many people joined him on this?



There's really no telling. He has at least one YT account that has amassed well over 12 thousand subscribers and more than 3 million views for the vids associated with the account, and that's just since February of 2011. BUT, and you knew one was coming, it's pretty clear from the comments that quite a few people are watching Terral like they would a train wreck.

Still, I'm sure he _does_ have a small following and has made at least a few bucks in his life by preying on the hopes and fears of the gullible.

BTW, in case you haven't heard, on top of his conspiracy beliefs, he more or less thinks he's God incarnate.


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> *EXIT HOLE IN PENTAGON RING-C *
> American Airlines Flight 77, a Boeing 757, is alleged to have punched through 6 blast-resistant concrete wallsa total of nine feet of reinforced concretebefore exiting through this hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...
> 
> Are you telling me you believe that each ring, from outside in, had a courtyard between them and that the outside walls of each ring had a "blast resistant" reinforced wall?!
> 
> Sorry cupcake, but you're sadly mistaken.
> 
> The first floor in that area was BENEATH a roof and those walls were INTERIOR walls, not reinforced concrete.
> 
> Try again. Let's see the proof of these concrete reinforced interior walls. I have photographs showing the first floor being interior and beneath a roof.
Click to expand...


Where'd you go Wilcard??

No proof of this "6 reinforced walls" bullcrap your trying to pass off?


----------



## candycorn

For those interested, a recent episode of 60 minutes featured the curator of the soon to open 9/11 memorial that will be below the fountains that are now in the footprints of the twin towers in New York.  Sounds like it's going to be a very respectful job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A Boeing 757 did not hit the Pentagon *
> by Michael Meyer, Mechanical Engineer
> To the members of the Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven:
> 
> I would like to give you my input as to the events on September 11, and why it is a physically provable fact that some of the damage done to the Pentagon could not have occurred from a Boeing 757 impact, and therefore the 9/11 Commission report is not complete and arguably a cover-up. I will not speculate about what may have been covered up, I will only speak from my professional opinion. But I will explain why I do not believe the Pentagon was hit by a Boeing 757.
> 
> I am a Mechanical Engineer who spent many years in Aerospace, including structural design, and in the design, and use of shaped charge explosives (like those that would be used in missile warheads).
> 
> The structural design of a large aircraft like a 757 is based around managing the structural loads of a pressurized vessel, the cabin, to near-atmospheric conditions while at the lower pressure region of cruising altitudes, and to handle the structural and aerodynamic loads of the wings, control surfaces, and the fuel load. It is made as light as possible, and is certainly not made to handle impact loads of any kind.
> 
> If a 757 were to strike a reinforced concrete wall, the energy from the speed and weight of the aircraft will be transferred, in part into the wall, and to the structural failure of the aircraft. It is not too far of an analogy as if you had an empty aluminum can, traveling at high speed hitting a reinforced concrete wall. The aluminum can would crumple (the proper engineering term is buckle) and, depending on the structural integrity of the wall, crack, crumble or fail completely. The wall failure would not be a neat little hole, as the energy of the impact would be spread throughout the wall by the reinforcing steel.
> 
> This is difficult to model accurately, as any high speed, high energy, impact of a complex structure like an aircraft, into a discontinuous wall with windows etc. is difficult. What is known is that nearly all of the energy from this event would be dissipated in the initial impact, and subsequent buckling of the aircraft.
> 
> We are lead to believe that not only did the 757 penetrate the outer wall, but continued on to penetrate separate internal walls totaling 9 feet of reinforced concrete. The final breach of concrete was a nearly perfectly cut circular hole (see below) in a reinforced concrete wall, with no subsequent damage to the rest of the wall. (If we are to believe that somehow this aluminum aircraft did in fact reach this sixth final wall.)
> 
> 
> *EXIT HOLE IN PENTAGON RING-C *
> American Airlines Flight 77, a Boeing 757, is alleged to have punched through 6 blast-resistant concrete walls&#8249;a total of nine feet of reinforced concrete&#8249;before exiting through this hole.
> 
> 
> It is physically impossible for the wall to have failed in a neat clean cut circle, period. When I first saw this hole, a chill went down my spine because I knew it was not possible to have a reinforced concrete wall fail in this manner, it should have caved in, in some fashion.
> 
> How do you create a nice clean hole in a reinforced concrete wall? with an explosive shaped charge. An explosive shaped charge, or cutting charge is used in various military warhead devices. You design the geometry of the explosive charge so that you create a focused line of energy. You essentially focus nearly all of the explosive energy in what is referred to as a jet. You use this jet to cut and penetrate armor on a tank, or the walls of a bunker. The signature is clear and unmistakable. In a missile, the explosive charge is circular to allow the payload behind the initial shaped charge to enter whatever has been penetrated.
> 
> I do not know what happened on 9/11, I do not know how politics works in this country, I can not explain why the mainstream media does not report on the problems with the 9/11 Commission. But I am an engineer, and I know what happens in high speed impacts, and how shaped charges are used to "cut" through materials.
> 
> I have not addressed several other major gaps in the Pentagon/757 incident. The fact that this aircraft somehow ripped several light towers clean out of the ground without any damage to the aircraft (which I also feel is impossible), the fact that the two main engines were never recovered from the wreckage, and the fact that our government has direct video coverage of the flight path, and impact, from at least a gas station and hotel, which they have refused to release.
> 
> You can call me a "tin hat", crazy, conspiracy theory, etc, but I can say from my expertise that the damage at the Pentagon was not caused by a Boeing 757.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Michael Meyer
> 
> 
> The portion of the building that had been struck had already been renovated. It was the only area of the Pentagon with a sprinkler system, and it had been reconstructed with a web of steel columns and bars to withstand bomb blasts. The steel reinforcement, bolted together to form a continuous structure through all of the Pentagon's five floors, kept that section of the building from collapsing for 30 minutes
> 
> The area struck also had blast-resistant windows--2 inches thick and 2,500 pounds each--that stayed intact during the crash and fire. It had fire doors that opened automatically and newly built exits that allowed people to get out.
> 
> The rest of the Pentagon would not have fared as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT: Blast expert Allyn E. Kilsheimer was the first structural engineer to arrive at the Pentagon after the crash and helped coordinate the emergency response. "It was absolutely a plane, and I'll tell you why," says Kilsheimer, CEO of KCE Structural Engineers PC, Washington, D.C. "I saw the marks of the plane wing on the face of the building. I picked up parts of the plane with the airline markings on them. I held in my hand the tail section of the plane, and I found the black box." Kilsheimer's eyewitness account is backed up by photos of plane wreckage inside and outside the building. Kilsheimer adds: "I held parts of uniforms from crew members in my hands, including body parts. Okay?"
> 
> Read more: 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - Pentagon - Popular Mechanics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT:  What you posted is a bullshit lie.  Now pay attention SAYIT
> _
> I held in my hand the tail section of the plane,_
> 
> The first statement which may stand out to many is how can any human hold a whole 757 tail section in their hands? Allen E. Kilsheimer claims he did or should I say lied about it.
> 
> Where are the photographs of this tail section? No photos exist.
> 
> But that is not the most puzzling excerpt from his statement. The most interesting piece from his statement lies in the fact Allyn says he found the black box.  No photos of this exist either.
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


i love how sayit.-aka dawgshit troll refers to the debunked book popular mechanics as his source which has been debunked by Griffins AN ANSWER TO POPULAR MECHANICS AND OTHER DEFENDERS OF THE OFFICIAL CONSPIRACY THEORY that none of these trolls here have ever been able to debunkbullshit alert is right by sayit-aka dawgshit.He conveintley leaves out that even a reporter on the scene siad there was no evidence of an airliner hitting the pentagon and the spokespeople for that airliner have said it was not the debris of an airliner.Man their handlers pay them well for their ass beatings they get here.


Latest News

as always,agent Gamolon and sayit-aka dawgshit and the other trolls here,get their asses handed to them on a platter from these articles which of course they wont read in the fact that they are jaded posters.Sayit troll also ignores the fatc that thwe worlds best airliner piltos have said they NEVER could have made that miraculous turn.of course what EXPERTS say mean NOTHING to trolls like Gamolon,Sayit-dawgshit,candyass,disgraceful troll Gomer Oliie,and Liarabiility.

http://patriotsquestion911.com/pilots.html


Pilots and Aviation Professionals 
Question the 9/11 Commission Report

Many pilots and aviation professionals have expressed significant criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report.  Several even allege government complicity in the terrible acts of 9/11.  This page of the website is a collection of their statements. The website does not represent any organization and it should be made clear that none of these individuals are affiliated with this website. 

Listed below are statements by more than 250 pilots and aviation professionals that contradict or are critical of the 9/11 Commission Report.  Their collective voices give credibility to the claim that the 9/11 Commission Report is tragically flawed. 

These individuals cannot be simply dismissed as irresponsible believers in some 9/11 conspiracy theory. Their sincere concern, backed by their professional responsibility for air traffic safety demonstrate that criticism of the Commission Report is not inherently irresponsible or illogical, and that, in fact, it can be just the opposite. 





only what our corrupt government agencies and the corporate controlled media say means anything to the trolls listed in my sig..comedy gold.

http://911research.wtc7.net/mirrors/guardian2/pentagon/what-hit-it.htm


----------



## SFC Ollie

I wonder why shitforbrains link doesn't talk about the real wreckage at the pentagon and totally ignores that the DNA and body parts from passengers on the plane were found there...


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> I wonder why shitforbrains link doesn't talk about the real wreckage at the pentagon and totally ignores that the DNA and body parts from passengers on the plane were found there...


I wonder why you believe that. 

Because the government tells you?
.


----------



## SAYIT

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why shitforbrains link doesn't talk about the real wreckage at the pentagon and totally ignores that the DNA and body parts from passengers on the plane were found there...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why you believe that.
> 
> Because the government tells you?.
Click to expand...


Because the only peeps claiming otherwise seem to be flaming loons and the truth contradicts their lunacy.


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why shitforbrains link doesn't talk about the real wreckage at the pentagon and totally ignores that the DNA and body parts from passengers on the plane were found there...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why you believe that.
> 
> Because the government tells you?
> .
Click to expand...


Because there are witnesses that saw the bodies, Hundreds who helped clean up the area and picked up parts of bodies and parts of the plane. That plus there isn't a conspiracy theory out there that has provided an ounce of evidence to disprove it...


----------



## numan

'
The opening post, I think, tries to account for too many details on the basis of insufficient evidence.

But I feel sure, beyond reasonable doubt, that much hanky-panky was occurring on September 11.

For one thing, if the government really had nothing to hide, they could set all doubts to rest simply by releasing the surveillance camera video tapes. They have obstinately refused to do so, and I have never read a sensible argument that "national security" is the reason.

I have often wondered if the larger plane that pretended to hit the Pentagon simply overflew the building at low altitude and then immediately landed at Reagan Airport, just beyond the Pentagon. Has anyone read any study of that possibility  and how it was managed?

I watched some of the live television feed that day, before it was edited and prettied up.  If you ever get a chance, find the footage of Rumsfeld imitating   a hero. Some medics are rushing an injured man to an ambulance on a gurney, and there is Rumsfeld, crouching down and running after the gurney, pretending to push it and obviously not aiding the medics one iota. It's so totally phony-baloney!

It's interesting that they even had fake heroics in the script as photo-ops --  clever details which were ruined by Rumsfeld's lack of acting skills.
.


----------



## SAYIT

Quote: Originally Posted by SFC Ollie  
I wonder why shitforbrains link doesn't talk about the real wreckage at the pentagon and totally ignores that the DNA and body parts from passengers on the plane were found there...

Quote: Originally Posted by numan
I wonder why you believe that. 
Because the government tells you?

Quote: Originally Posted by SFC Ollie
Because there are witnesses that saw the bodies, Hundreds who helped clean up the area and picked up parts of bodies and parts of the plane. That plus there isn't a conspiracy theory out there that has provided an ounce of evidence to disprove it...



numan said:


> The opening post, I think, tries to account for too many details on the basis of insufficient evidence.
> But I feel sure, beyond reasonable doubt, that much hanky-panky was occurring on September 11.
> 
> For one thing, if the government really had nothing to hide, they could set all doubts to rest simply by releasing the surveillance camera video tapes. They have obstinately refused to do so, and I have never read a sensible argument that "national security" is the reason.
> 
> I have often wondered if the larger plane that pretended to hit the Pentagon simply overflew the building at low altitude and then immediately landed at Reagan Airport, just beyond the Pentagon. Has anyone read any study of that possibility  and how it was managed?
> 
> I watched some of the live television feed that day, before it was edited and prettied up.  If you ever get a chance, find the footage of Rumsfeld imitating   a hero. Some medics are rushing an injured man to an ambulance on a gurney, and there is Rumsfeld, crouching down and running after the gurney, pretending to push it and obviously not aiding the medics one iota. It's so totally phony-baloney!
> 
> It's interesting that they even had fake heroics in the script as photo-ops --  clever details which were ruined by Rumsfeld's lack of acting skills.



Regardless of what you use to justify your beliefs, it doesn't trump the fact that so many witnessed what happened and and so many more were directly involved in picking up the pieces. Do you have any evidence which supports your particular CT? Pictures of something other than AA 77 perhaps? Were you there? If so, what did you see?


----------



## SFC Ollie

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1wQ2BJsgx0]9/11 Debunked: 136 Eyewitnesses to Pentagon Attack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 Debunked: 136 Eyewitnesses to Pentagon Attack - YouTube



It's humorous to listen to the CT's who claim their CT could have been accomplished with just a few co-conspirators, yet when the scope of their beliefs are posted it is clear that a cast of hundreds of thousands would have been necessary to pull it off. With every player added the already slim probability that any of these CTs are reality gets even smaller.


----------



## numan

'
 Originally Posted by SFC Ollie  


> I wonder why shitforbrains link doesn't talk about the real wreckage at the pentagon and totally ignores that the DNA and body parts from passengers on the plane were found there...


 Originally Posted by numan :


> I wonder why you believe that.
> Because the government tells you?


 Originally Posted by SFC Ollie :


> Because there are witnesses that saw the bodies, Hundreds who helped clean up the area and picked up parts of bodies and parts of the plane. That plus there isn't a conspiracy theory out there that has provided an ounce of evidence to disprove it...





SAYIT said:


> Regardless of what you use to justify your beliefs, it doesn't trump the fact that so many witnessed what happened and and so many more were directly involved in picking up the pieces. Do you have any evidence which supports your particular CT? Pictures of something other than AA 77 perhaps? Were you there? If so, what did you see?


Your initial sentence does not bode well for a reasonable discussion of this matter.
I have no "beliefs" -- only questions and tentative hypotheses, and a few firm convictions which, however, I am quite happy to modify or abandon if _reasonable_ objections to them are advanced.

But there is the rub: it is notorious that what seems reasonable to one person does not seem reasonable to another. This is commonly due to the fact that differing people have differing life experiences.

Sarge, for example, has been subjected to military brainwashing and patriotic indoctrination, presumably for years, and no doubt finds it incredible  that the US government could undertake measures so very evil and complex -- probably as difficult for him to imagine as it would be for a child to imagine that Daddy could kill Mommy, and even kill a child. But an adult knows that such things happen every day. Likewise, I am well educated in history and many other subjects, and know that such evil by governments is common and well-documented all through the sorry history of mankind, and I certainly don't think the United States is some divine exception to such practices.

SAYIT uses a common equivocation among the supporters of the Official Conspiracy Theory: the word "evidence" meaning information used in a court of law which establishes a fact beyond reasonable doubt, and "evidence" as used by scientists for information which supports a hypothesis and is justification for further investigation of the hypothesis, but which does not necessarily prove the hypothesis in the legal sense.

In the case of 9/11, there is much "evidence" in the second meaning of the word, and very little in the way of "evidence" in the first sense of the word -- *either FOR the Official Conspiracy Theory, or AGAINST other conspiracy theories. *

Need it be said that this is due, in large part, to the obstinate refusal of the United States government and its agencies to release information which could settle the matter, one way or the other?

Since this posting is already too long, I will defer discussion of the other objections mentioned by the annoyingly capitalized "sayit", but I will mention that these objections, which seem so firm and ironclad to the supporters of the Official Conspiracy Theory are, in reality, as thin and weak as tissue paper.
.


----------



## candycorn

numan said:


> '
> Originally Posted by SFC Ollie
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why shitforbrains link doesn't talk about the real wreckage at the pentagon and totally ignores that the DNA and body parts from passengers on the plane were found there...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by numan :
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why you believe that.
> Because the government tells you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Originally Posted by SFC Ollie :
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are witnesses that saw the bodies, Hundreds who helped clean up the area and picked up parts of bodies and parts of the plane. That plus there isn't a conspiracy theory out there that has provided an ounce of evidence to disprove it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what you use to justify your beliefs, it doesn't trump the fact that so many witnessed what happened and and so many more were directly involved in picking up the pieces. Do you have any evidence which supports your particular CT? Pictures of something other than AA 77 perhaps? Were you there? If so, what did you see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your initial sentence does not bode well for a reasonable discussion of this matter.
> I have no "beliefs" -- only questions and tentative hypotheses, and a few firm convictions which, however, I am quite happy to modify or abandon if _reasonable_ objections to them are advanced.
> 
> But there is the rub: it is notorious that what seems reasonable to one person does not seem reasonable to another. This is commonly due to the fact that differing people have differing life experiences.
> 
> Sarge, for example, has been subjected to military brainwashing and patriotic indoctrination, presumably for years, and no doubt finds it incredible  that the US government could undertake measures so very evil and complex -- probably as difficult for him to imagine as it would be for a child to imagine that Daddy could kill Mommy, and even kill a child. But an adult knows that such things happen every day. Likewise, I am well educated in history and many other subjects, and know that such evil by governments is common and well-documented all through the sorry history of mankind, and I certainly don't think the United States is some divine exception to such practices.
> 
> SAYIT uses a common equivocation among the supporters of the Official Conspiracy Theory: the word "evidence" meaning information used in a court of law which establishes a fact beyond reasonable doubt, and "evidence" as used by scientists for information which supports a hypothesis and is justification for further investigation of the hypothesis, but which does not necessarily prove the hypothesis in the legal sense.
> 
> In the case of 9/11, there is much "evidence" in the second meaning of the word, and very little in the way of "evidence" in the first sense of the word -- *either FOR the Official Conspiracy Theory, or AGAINST other conspiracy theories. *
> 
> Need it be said that this is due, in large part, to the obstinate refusal of the United States government and its agencies to release information which could settle the matter, one way or the other?
> 
> Since this posting is already too long, I will defer discussion of the other objections mentioned by the annoyingly capitalized "sayit", but I will mention that these objections, which seem so firm and ironclad to the supporters of the Official Conspiracy Theory are, in reality, as thin and weak as tissue paper.
> .
Click to expand...


Okay...just tell us what you think happened on that day--not in total detail but reasonable detail.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ah another Pauline, or is it Pauline?

You have no idea how I think or what i think about any subject which i have not directly addressed on this board or any other where you may have seen me post. Nor can you provide any proof that I am either brainwashed or indoctrinated.

 Now that that is out of the way; why don't you tell us what you believe happened on 911 and what more evidence the government needs to release. We already understand that it wouldn't matter to you because you don't even believe that they found the DNA evidence at the pentagon....

So please, do take some time and provide us with your story............


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> Need it be said that this is due, in large part, to the obstinate refusal of the United States government and its agencies to release information which could settle the matter, one way or the other?



Settle what matter? 

This "matter" only exists in the confines of the internet and some small, fringe groups. They can't get anyone to believe them because their evidence is based on quote mining and lies. That's why in 11 years they haven't even convinced 1% of the total professional engineering populace regarding their crap. There's no science or numbers behind any of these conspiracy beliefs. 

Look at wihosa for example. Stating that aluminum melts at 1700 F? That the FLOORS of a building are engineered to support the load of the floors above? Nothing like parroting garbage when you don't know what the hell you're talking about. After setting him straight, he moves the goalposts and says he was talking about the columns only. No wonder he believes all the crap. He doesn't know any better.

In addition to the folks like wihosa, they have their deities like Richard Gage who, in past years, has paid himself over $80,000 a year and has traveled to other countries/states to try and "get the word out". Really? I'll get on that bandwagon. Nothing like vacationi...errr...working to spread the truth on everyone else's dollar. Gage STILL claims that the total collapse of WTC7 took about 7 seconds. That's an outright lie and provable.

What about William Rodriguez who has changed his story so many times since he first talked to the media regardng that day. Pure embellishment to make his story "more amazing". Now he's doing speaking engagements.

Then you have the Harrit group who published a paper on finding supposed nanothermite. They have now have authors of that paper making statements which contradict what the paper's conclusion is.

What a joke!

So no, there is no "matter" to settle.


----------



## numan

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an answer?
> 
> 
> 
> yes release of all classified evidence released to a team of forensic crash investigators
> all eyewitness testimony sworn under oath and subject to cross-examination
Click to expand...

I highly approve your measured, temperate good sense.
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why shitforbrains link doesn't talk about the real wreckage at the pentagon and totally ignores that the DNA and body parts from passengers on the plane were found there...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why you believe that.
> 
> Because the government tells you?
> .
Click to expand...


you havent heard have you? agent Gomer Ollie is just that.a paid troll.Sarge as you say,needs to be demoted to private.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> '
> Originally Posted by SFC Ollie
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why shitforbrains link doesn't talk about the real wreckage at the pentagon and totally ignores that the DNA and body parts from passengers on the plane were found there...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by numan :
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why you believe that.
> Because the government tells you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Originally Posted by SFC Ollie :
> 
> 
> 
> Because there are witnesses that saw the bodies, Hundreds who helped clean up the area and picked up parts of bodies and parts of the plane. That plus there isn't a conspiracy theory out there that has provided an ounce of evidence to disprove it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of what you use to justify your beliefs, it doesn't trump the fact that so many witnessed what happened and and so many more were directly involved in picking up the pieces. Do you have any evidence which supports your particular CT? Pictures of something other than AA 77 perhaps? Were you there? If so, what did you see?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your initial sentence does not bode well for a reasonable discussion of this matter.
> I have no "beliefs" -- only questions and tentative hypotheses, and a few firm convictions which, however, I am quite happy to modify or abandon if _reasonable_ objections to them are advanced.
> 
> But there is the rub: it is notorious that what seems reasonable to one person does not seem reasonable to another. This is commonly due to the fact that differing people have differing life experiences.
> 
> Sarge, for example, has been subjected to military brainwashing and patriotic indoctrination, presumably for years, and no doubt finds it incredible  that the US government could undertake measures so very evil and complex -- probably as difficult for him to imagine as it would be for a child to imagine that Daddy could kill Mommy, and even kill a child. But an adult knows that such things happen every day. Likewise, I am well educated in history and many other subjects, and know that such evil by governments is common and well-documented all through the sorry history of mankind, and I certainly don't think the United States is some divine exception to such practices.
> 
> SAYIT uses a common equivocation among the supporters of the Official Conspiracy Theory: the word "evidence" meaning information used in a court of law which establishes a fact beyond reasonable doubt, and "evidence" as used by scientists for information which supports a hypothesis and is justification for further investigation of the hypothesis, but which does not necessarily prove the hypothesis in the legal sense.
> 
> In the case of 9/11, there is much "evidence" in the second meaning of the word, and very little in the way of "evidence" in the first sense of the word -- *either FOR the Official Conspiracy Theory, or AGAINST other conspiracy theories. *
> 
> Need it be said that this is due, in large part, to the obstinate refusal of the United States government and its agencies to release information which could settle the matter, one way or the other?
> 
> Since this posting is already too long, I will defer discussion of the other objections mentioned by the annoyingly capitalized "sayit", but I will mention that these objections, which seem so firm and ironclad to the supporters of the Official Conspiracy Theory are, in reality, as thin and weak as tissue paper.
> .
Click to expand...


Best not to go any further with them.you are arguing with trolls sent here by their handlers just to waste your time.If you notice,they always lie when they cant refute facts.you've heard the old saying before,



Good advise to follow.


----------



## SFC Ollie

from 911shitforbrains who refuses to admit that we clean his clock everytime he says anything.

I wonder, just how long has it been now since 911SFB has made any type of halfway intelligent post?

I'm guessing 12 years now?


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> from 911shitforbrains who refuses to admit that we clean his clock everytime he says anything.
> 
> I wonder, just how long has it been now since 911SFB has made any type of halfway intelligent post?
> 
> I'm guessing 12 years now?



Considering his language "skills" and posting style I'd be very surprised to find he is much more than 12 years old.


----------



## SFC Ollie

SAYIT said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> from 911shitforbrains who refuses to admit that we clean his clock everytime he says anything.
> 
> I wonder, just how long has it been now since 911SFB has made any type of halfway intelligent post?
> 
> I'm guessing 12 years now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering his language "skills" and posting style I'd be very surprised to find he is much more than 12 years old.
Click to expand...


Ladies and Gentlemen we have a winner..........


----------



## numan

9/11 inside job said:


> Best not to go any further with them.you are arguing with trolls sent here by their handlers just to waste your time. If you notice, they always lie when they cant refute facts.


I have noticed that about a number of posters here, and it has occurred to me that they could be CIA (or other alphabet agency) paid trolls.

Indeed, I have wondered it they might not be humans at all, but computer chatterbots -- Turing machine computers programmed to waste the time of those few Americans who still have an interest in truth.

I have been mulling over in my mind ways to counter these robots, if such be the case. 
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

So another truther who will not tell us what they believe...Who would a thunk it.........


----------



## percysunshine

numan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best not to go any further with them.you are arguing with trolls sent here by their handlers just to waste your time. If you notice, they always lie when they cant refute facts.
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that about a number of posters here, and it has occurred to me that they could be CIA (or other alphabet agency) paid trolls.
> 
> Indeed, I have wondered it they might not be humans at all, but computer chatterbots -- Turing machine computers programmed to waste the time of those few Americans who still have an interest in truth.
> 
> I have been mulling over in my mind ways to counter these robots, if such be the case.
> .
Click to expand...



OMG .... It is Poet!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best not to go any further with them.you are arguing with trolls sent here by their handlers just to waste your time. If you notice, they always lie when they cant refute facts.
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that about a number of posters here, and it has occurred to me that they could be CIA (or other alphabet agency) paid trolls.
> 
> Indeed, I have wondered it they might not be humans at all, but computer chatterbots -- Turing machine computers programmed to waste the time of those few Americans who still have an interest in truth.
> 
> I have been mulling over in my mind ways to counter these robots, if such be the case.
> .
Click to expand...


I wouldnt go that far.after all agent disgraceful troll Gomer Pyle Ollie has put me on ignore before in the past so I dont think thats the case.the sad thing about Gomer Pyle Ollie is he has had a heart attack before and he just doesnt get it that he had it because of his negative karma he brought on himself for participating in this coverup for the money they pay him.He ignorantly thinks money can buy him happiness.

You would think after experiencing that,he wouldnt risk bringing it on himself again in the future, but some people never learn. 

Reminds me of pro athletes.They suffer all these severe painful injurys,and yet,they ignorantly go back for some more time after time no matter how many times they get hurt eagarly willing to go back and suffer some more pain and suffering and come back for some more suffering in the future.same with these trolls.om both cases,they know they are going to suffer,but they come back for some more suffering in the future anyways.

You would think with him that he would figure it out that he has just expereinced just a small tibit of whats really to come for him in the future.That that is just a sampling of what he is in for. That him and these other agent trolls are going to suffer miserably long, slow painful deaths just before they die as well.

they just dont get that though and wont heed the warnings even though they are aware that Clinton,Cheney and both Bush presidents have all experienced heart attacks themselves and are suffering all the time for their participation in this coverup and orchestrating these events. Bush sr particularly,is on his last legs,he has really been suffering miserably in his last days and is not expected to live much longer.He is suffering badly and I guarantee,he wishes he was dead right now so he wouldnt suffer like he is.

Clinton,Bush.Cheney and all the others in the Bush administration and these paid trolls on this message board,are too ignorant to understand they will suffer the same fate.I dont think thats the case about computer chatterbots here at THIS site,but yeah,thats probably the case at other some  message boards though.I wouldnt put anything past the government.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best not to go any further with them.you are arguing with trolls sent here by their handlers just to waste your time. If you notice, they always lie when they cant refute facts.
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that about a number of posters here, and it has occurred to me that they could be CIA (or other alphabet agency) paid trolls.
> 
> Indeed, I have wondered it they might not be humans at all, but computer chatterbots -- Turing machine computers programmed to waste the time of those few Americans who still have an interest in truth.
> 
> I have been mulling over in my mind ways to counter these robots, if such be the case.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldnt go that far.
> 
> < ridiculous garbage removed >
Click to expand...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0]Billy Madison - Ultimate Insult (Academic Decathlon)[Forum Weapon][How To Troll][Ignorance Is Bliss] - YouTube[/ame]



Now call me a paid shill again, Rimjob. That's always the funneh.

And make a poop/fart post. NOW!!!


----------



## numan

'
Well, Serjeant (it is significant that the rank ultimately derives from the Latin for "slave", _servus_, isn't it?) Ollie is rather obtuse, but I am sorry that he has had a heart attack. I would not wish that on anyone. In many ways, such people are more sinned against than sinning. The United States is the focus of the world's "progress" in brainwashing techniques: in volume, intensity and sophistication of the science of mental tampering. It requires considerable effort even for the well-educated and aware minority of the American population to employ apotropaic methods of averting its evil influence, and even then it would be a foolish person who would say that he is completely free of its baneful miasma.

Television and mass "entertainment" are sufficient, in most cases, to render their victims brain-dead -- I cannot imagine what it would be like if, in addition, one were subjected to the total mental control and servitude which modern military establishments impose on their hapless minions.
.


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> '
> Well, Serjeant (it is significant that the rank ultimately derives from the Latin for "slave", _servus_, isn't it?) Ollie is rather obtuse, but I am sorry that he has had a heart attack. I would not wish that on anyone. In many ways, such people are more sinned against than sinning. The United States is the focus of the world's "progress" in brainwashing techniques: in volume, intensity and sophistication of the science of mental tampering. It requires considerable effort even for the well-educated and aware minority of the American population to employ apotropaic methods of averting its evil influence, and even then it would be a foolish person who would say that he is completely free of its baneful miasma.
> 
> Television and mass "entertainment" are sufficient, in most cases, to render their victims brain-dead -- I cannot imagine what it would be like if, in addition, one were subjected to the total mental control and servitude which modern military establishments impose on their hapless minions.
> .



So what's the excuse for truthers and their conspiracy theories? Stupidity? Blind faith in anything that's anti-government just because it goes with their own beliefs?

Explain why anyone should believe someone like wihosa when he clearly bases his claims using incorrect knowledge or information to formulate them. Claiming that aluminum melts at 1700 degrees F. Claiming that the floor of a tower is designed to uphold all the load of everything above it. Those are just a few.

What about eots who cherry picks quotes just to support his crap? 

What about Harrit and his group who have been asked to explain why certain authors of the Bentham paper are making statements that contradict what the findings of the paper are?

What about Gage who continues to say that WTC7 totally collapsed in less than 7 seconds?

What about Judy Wood who provides no math to support her energy claims. Or that she says cars were fried on a street some distance away when it's been PROVEN that the cars were moved from near the towers to their final resting place?

What's your take on them?


----------



## SFC Ollie

Wow, are these fools ever whacked out. I can only suggest that first they go out on the street and find the nearest Veteran and thank them. Then I suggest to numan that he/she/it tells us what they believe happened on 911...

Seems to me the subject has been avoided long enough.........

Oh, before i forget, (you know how feeble my mind must be from all that brainwashing) You haven't a fucking clue about me....

Carry on..........


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> Wow, are these fools ever whacked out. I can only suggest that first they go out on the street and find the nearest Veteran and thank them.


*"Thank you, Noble Veteran, for doing your part in wasting America's resources and impoverishing its people by supporting the Military-Industrial Conspiracy and the War Profiteers in their pursuit of mindless, destructive wars which murder and torture millions of civilians in other lands and wreck their countries."*
.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, are these fools ever whacked out. I can only suggest that first they go out on the street and find the nearest Veteran and thank them.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Thank you, Noble Veteran, for doing your part in wasting America's resources and impoverishing its people by supporting the Military-Industrial Conspiracy and the War Profiteers in their pursuit of mindless, destructive wars which murder and torture millions of civilians in other lands and wreck their countries."*
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, are these fools ever whacked out. I can only suggest that first they go out on the street and find the nearest Veteran and thank them.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Thank you, Noble Veteran, for doing your part in wasting America's resources and impoverishing its people by supporting the Military-Industrial Conspiracy and the War Profiteers in their pursuit of mindless, destructive wars which murder and torture millions of civilians in other lands and wreck their countries."*
> .
Click to expand...


About what was expected.... Pure stupidity.


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, are these fools ever whacked out. I can only suggest that first they go out on the street and find the nearest Veteran and thank them.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Thank you, Noble Veteran, for doing your part in wasting America's resources and impoverishing its people by supporting the Military-Industrial Conspiracy and the War Profiteers in their pursuit of mindless, destructive wars which murder and torture millions of civilians in other lands and wreck their countries."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> About what was expected.... Pure stupidity.
Click to expand...

Nor did you disappoint, Sarge.

Good luck on your de-conditioning therapy.
.


----------



## westwall

numan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best not to go any further with them.you are arguing with trolls sent here by their handlers just to waste your time. If you notice, they always lie when they cant refute facts.
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that about a number of posters here, and it has occurred to me that they could be CIA (or other alphabet agency) paid trolls.
> 
> Indeed, I have wondered it they might not be humans at all, but computer chatterbots -- Turing machine computers programmed to waste the time of those few Americans who still have an interest in truth.
> 
> I have been mulling over in my mind ways to counter these robots, if such be the case.
> .
Click to expand...








WOW, your fall is epic!  I don't think I've EVER seen someone go from positive rep to sucking off goats so fast.  You are quite the troll doood.  Glad we have you for the low brow entertainment!


----------



## SFC Ollie

I'll just wait here patiently for any of the truther goons to make an intelligent statement. Someone wake me when they do....Wait. I'll be awake long before then.......Never mind...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Hey wilcard, thanks for the negative 23 points........Proves nothing more than you are still a sissy little bitch afraid to confront facts on the boards....

For those who do not know, wildcard has hi/her/it's PM's turned off so you cannot respond to them in private...

Which is fine,  I enjoy making them cry on the public boards.......


----------



## SAYIT

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, are these fools ever whacked out. I can only suggest that first they go out on the street and find the nearest Veteran and thank them.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Thank you, Noble Veteran, for doing your part in wasting America's resources and impoverishing its people by supporting the Military-Industrial Conspiracy and the War Profiteers in their pursuit of mindless, destructive wars which murder and torture millions of civilians in other lands and wreck their countries."*.
Click to expand...


Woo 
So it turns out you're just another pompous, America-hatin', holier-than-thou asshole. 
Thanks for making that crystal clear.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

four farts in a row from the trolls.two of them paid ones.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Thank you, Noble Veteran, for doing your part in wasting America's resources and impoverishing its people by supporting the Military-Industrial Conspiracy and the War Profiteers in their pursuit of mindless, destructive wars which murder and torture millions of civilians in other lands and wreck their countries."*
> 
> 
> 
> About what was expected.... Pure stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor did you disappoint, Sarge.
> 
> Good luck on your de-conditioning therapy.
> .
Click to expand...


 Gomer Ollie has been so programmd by his handlers that when they say Jump,he Jumps,if they say jump in the lake,he jumps in the lake.

Oh and your giving him way too much respect he isnt worthy of calling him Sarge.This traiterous scumbag troll needs to be demoted to private.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> About what was expected.... Pure stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> Nor did you disappoint, Sarge.
> 
> Good luck on your de-conditioning therapy.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gomer Ollie has been so programmd by his handlers that when they say Jump,he Jumps,if they say jump in the lake,he jumps in the lake.
> 
> Oh and your giving him way too much respect he isnt worthy of calling him Sarge.This traiterous scumbag troll needs to be demoted to private.
Click to expand...








Now call me a shill or make a fart post, Loser.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I love how you constantly  show your life is so pathetic you have an obsession with me rat In the ass.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> I love how you constantly  show your life is so pathetic you have an obsession with me rat In the ass.



translation of rat in the ass's last post-yeah 9/11 you are right,I have such a pathetic sad life and am obsessed with your fart jokes which is why I ALWAYS reply immediatly after your posts on this cause of my pathetic obession I have with you.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Claims I am on ignore, yet translates my posts. 


Thanks for proving you're just as phony as Pope Dickie Gage. 









Cleese.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Hey Rimjob, if you're interested, I found the perfect avatar for you...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, are these fools ever whacked out. I can only suggest that first they go out on the street and find the nearest Veteran and thank them.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Thank you, Noble Veteran, for doing your part in wasting America's resources and impoverishing its people by supporting the Military-Industrial Conspiracy and the War Profiteers in their pursuit of mindless, destructive wars which murder and torture millions of civilians in other lands and wreck their countries."*
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## SFC Ollie

I still wonder if Numan will ever post his/her/it's version of what happened that sad day.....Or if they will continue to sniff 911shitforbrains ass.........


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> I still wonder if Numan will ever post his/her/it's version of what happened that sad day.....Or if they will continue to sniff 911shitforbrains ass.........


both !


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

Toro said:


> So what happened to the plane?
> 
> Planes don't just disappear.



They did find plane parts there you know.


----------



## numan

.
Who are *"They"?*

What plane parts? Parts of what kind of plane? How many?
The ones I have seen look pretty questionable.

I wish the defenders of the Official Conspiracy Theory were better at answering the basic questions of a good reporter : Who? What? Where? When? Why? How?

The Five W's and the One H.

The Official Conspiracy Theory : The metal plane was vaporized by the heat but the human bodies were preserved so that they could be identified by their DNA.
The vaporized plane blasted a 16-foot hole in a reinforced wall much stronger than the fragile, light plane -- which sucked the vaporized plane and intact human bodies into the building, and then the vaporized ghost-plane blew a perfectly round hole through another wall much further into the the building.

Why would anyone have any questions about such a perfectly reasonable story? · · 
. 
.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> .
> Who are *"They"?*
> 
> What plane parts? Parts of what kind of plane? How many?
> The ones I have seen look pretty questionable.
> 
> I wish the defenders of the Official Conspiracy Theory were better at answering the basic questions of a good reporter : Who? What? Where? When? Why? How?
> 
> The Five W's and the One H.
> 
> The Official Conspiracy Theory : The metal plane was vaporized by the heat but the human bodies were preserved so that they could be identified by their DNA.
> The vaporized plane blasted a 16-foot hole in a reinforced wall much stronger than the fragile, light plane -- which sucked the vaporized plane and intact human bodies into the building, and then the vaporized ghost-plane blew a perfectly round hole through another wall much further into the the building.
> 
> Why would anyone have any questions about such a perfectly reasonable story? · ·
> .
> .


really? well nudouchebag there were plane parts found at all the 911 attack sites. 2. as to the vaporized plane it only vaporized AFTER it blasted a much wider hole in the pentagon. the hole your intentionally misrepresenting was made by a landing gear assembly :The Pentagon
At 9:37 am on 9/11, 51 minutes after the first plane hit the World Trade Center, the Pentagon was similarly attacked. Though dozens of witnesses saw a Boeing 757 hit the building, conspiracy advocates insist there is evidence that a missile or a different type of plane smashed into the Pentagon. 


Big Plane, Small Holes

Claim: Two holes were visible in the Pentagon immediately after the attack: a 75-ft.-wide entry hole in the building's exterior wall, and a 16-ft.-wide hole in Ring C, the Pentagon's middle ring. Conspiracy theorists claim both holes are far too small to have been made by a Boeing 757. "How does a plane 125 ft. wide and 155 ft. long fit into a hole which is only 16 ft. across?" asks reopen911.org, a Web site "dedicated to discovering the bottom line truth to what really occurred on September 11, 2001." 

 The truth is of even less importance to French author Thierry Meyssan, whose baseless assertions are fodder for even mainstream European and Middle Eastern media. In his book The Big Lie, Meyssan concludes that the Pentagon was struck by a satellite-guided missile&#8212;part of an elaborate U.S. military coup. "This attack," he writes, "could only be committed by United States military personnel against other U.S. military personnel."



 Hole Truth: Flight 77's landing gear punched a 12-ft. hole into the Pentagon's Ring C. (Photograph by Department of Defense)
FACT: When American Airlines Flight 77 hit the Pentagon's exterior wall, Ring E, it created a hole approximately 75 ft. wide, according to the ASCE Pentagon Building Performance Report. The exterior facade collapsed about 20 minutes after impact, but ASCE based its measurements of the original hole on the number of first-floor support columns that were destroyed or damaged. Computer simulations confirmed the findings. 

 Why wasn't the hole as wide as a 757's 124-ft.-10-in. wingspan? A crashing jet doesn't punch a cartoon-like outline of itself into a reinforced concrete building, says ASCE team member Mete Sozen, a professor of structural engineering at Purdue University. In this case, one wing hit the ground; the other was sheared off by the force of the impact with the Pentagon's load-bearing columns, explains Sozen, who specializes in the behavior of concrete buildings. What was left of the plane flowed into the structure in a state closer to a liquid than a solid mass. "If you expected the entire wing to cut into the building," Sozen tells PM, "it didn't happen." 

 The tidy hole in Ring C was 12 ft. wide&#8212;not 16 ft. ASCE concludes it was made by the jet's landing gear, not by the fuselage. 


Intact Windows


Read more: 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - Pentagon - Popular Mechanics 
Follow us: @PopMech on Twitter | popularmechanics on Facebook 
Visit us at PopularMechanics.com   
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/military/news/debunking-911-myths-pentagon

for someone who claims to be of a high intellect you sure swallow all the bullshit with ease.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> .
> Who are *"They"?*
> 
> What plane parts? Parts of what kind of plane? How many?
> The ones I have seen look pretty questionable.
> 
> I wish the defenders of the Official Conspiracy Theory were better at answering the basic questions of a good reporter : Who? What? Where? When? Why? How?
> 
> The Five W's and the One H.
> 
> The Official Conspiracy Theory : The metal plane was vaporized by the heat but the human bodies were preserved so that they could be identified by their DNA.
> The vaporized plane blasted a 16-foot hole in a reinforced wall much stronger than the fragile, light plane -- which sucked the vaporized plane and intact human bodies into the building, and then the vaporized ghost-plane blew a perfectly round hole through another wall much further into the the building.
> 
> Why would anyone have any questions about such a perfectly reasonable story? · ·
> .
> .



they sure pay dawgshit a lot of money to keep coming back and embarrassing himself.

yeah that would work in a movie or stephen king novel  if you were talking about a metal plane being vaporized by the heat yet the bodies were preserved so that they could be indentified by DNA.it would work in a fctional tale like that but Dawgshit lives in a fiary tale land and ignores reality.that doesnt work in reality. nor does his tales work in reality that the evidence of the tower and the pentago were illegally destoryed and removed that day,that in the REAL world,you get arrested if you try to remove evidence at a crime scene.Dawgshit obviously is not aware of this though.

He can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Who are *"They"?*
> 
> What plane parts? Parts of what kind of plane? How many?
> The ones I have seen look pretty questionable.
> 
> I wish the defenders of the Official Conspiracy Theory were better at answering the basic questions of a good reporter : Who? What? Where? When? Why? How?
> 
> The Five W's and the One H.
> 
> The Official Conspiracy Theory : The metal plane was vaporized by the heat but the human bodies were preserved so that they could be identified by their DNA.
> The vaporized plane blasted a 16-foot hole in a reinforced wall much stronger than the fragile, light plane -- which sucked the vaporized plane and intact human bodies into the building, and then the vaporized ghost-plane blew a perfectly round hole through another wall much further into the the building.
> 
> Why would anyone have any questions about such a perfectly reasonable story? · ·
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they sure pay dawgshit a lot of money to keep coming back and embarrassing himself.
> 
> yeah that would work in a movie or stephen king novel  if you were talking about a metal plane being vaporized by the heat yet the bodies were preserved so that they could be indentified by DNA.it would work in a fctional tale like that but Dawgshit lives in a fiary tale land and ignores reality.that doesnt work in reality. nor does his tales work in reality that the evidence of the tower and the pentago were illegally destoryed and removed that day,that in the REAL world,you get arrested if you try to remove evidence at a crime scene.Dawgshit obviously is not aware of this though.
> 
> He can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.
Click to expand...

spelling and original posting, not in  handjob's skill set...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Who are *"They"?*
> 
> What plane parts? Parts of what kind of plane? How many?
> The ones I have seen look pretty questionable.
> 
> I wish the defenders of the Official Conspiracy Theory were better at answering the basic questions of a good reporter : Who? What? Where? When? Why? How?
> 
> The Five W's and the One H.
> 
> The Official Conspiracy Theory : The metal plane was vaporized by the heat but the human bodies were preserved so that they could be identified by their DNA.
> The vaporized plane blasted a 16-foot hole in a reinforced wall much stronger than the fragile, light plane -- which sucked the vaporized plane and intact human bodies into the building, and then the vaporized ghost-plane blew a perfectly round hole through another wall much further into the the building.
> 
> Why would anyone have any questions about such a perfectly reasonable story? · ·
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they sure pay dawgshit a lot of money to keep coming back and embarrassing himself.
> 
> yeah that would work in a movie or stephen king novel  if you were talking about a metal plane being vaporized by the heat yet the bodies were preserved so that they could be indentified by DNA.it would work in a fctional tale like that but Dawgshit lives in a fiary tale land and ignores reality.that doesnt work in reality. nor does his tales work in reality that the evidence of the tower and the pentago were illegally destoryed and removed that day,that in the REAL world,you get arrested if you try to remove evidence at a crime scene.Dawgshit obviously is not aware of this though.
> 
> He can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.
Click to expand...




> indentified





> fctional





> fiary





> pentago





> doesnt





> destoryed




Holy shit!! 9/11 inside Rimjob is really Truthmatters in drag!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

3 farts in a row in 5... 4... 3...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Who are *"They"?*
> 
> What plane parts? Parts of what kind of plane? How many?
> The ones I have seen look pretty questionable.
> 
> I wish the defenders of the Official Conspiracy Theory were better at answering the basic questions of a good reporter : Who? What? Where? When? Why? How?
> 
> The Five W's and the One H.
> 
> The Official Conspiracy Theory : The metal plane was vaporized by the heat but the human bodies were preserved so that they could be identified by their DNA.
> The vaporized plane blasted a 16-foot hole in a reinforced wall much stronger than the fragile, light plane -- which sucked the vaporized plane and intact human bodies into the building, and then the vaporized ghost-plane blew a perfectly round hole through another wall much further into the the building.
> 
> Why would anyone have any questions about such a perfectly reasonable story? · ·
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they sure pay dawgshit a lot of money to keep coming back and embarrassing himself.
> 
> yeah that would work in a movie or stephen king novel  if you were talking about a metal plane being vaporized by the heat yet the bodies were preserved so that they could be indentified by DNA.it would work in a fctional tale like that but Dawgshit lives in a fiary tale land and ignores reality.that doesnt work in reality. nor does his tales work in reality that the evidence of the tower and the pentago were illegally destoryed and removed that day,that in the REAL world,you get arrested if you try to remove evidence at a crime scene.Dawgshit obviously is not aware of this though.
> 
> He can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.
Click to expand...


oh and samee with his lover troll agent rat in the ass who has an obvious obsession with me.


----------



## numan

numan said:


> I watched some of the live television feed that day, before it was edited and prettied up.  If you ever get a chance, find the footage of Rumsfeld imitating   a hero. Some medics are rushing an injured man to an ambulance on a gurney, and there is Rumsfeld, crouching down and running after the gurney, pretending to push it and obviously not aiding the medics one iota. It's so totally phony-baloney!
> 
> It's interesting that they even had fake heroics in the script as photo-ops --  clever details which were ruined by Rumsfeld's lack of acting skills.


I still haven't found the video, but here is a still photo from it.






Here is a photo of Don Rumsfeld getting in the way of 6 rescuers (Six! Count 'em!) -- pretending to help them -- as they carry an injured man to an ambulance.

Some people willl do anything for a photo-op !!!


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Who are *"They"?*
> 
> What plane parts? Parts of what kind of plane? How many?
> The ones I have seen look pretty questionable.
> 
> I wish the defenders of the Official Conspiracy Theory were better at answering the basic questions of a good reporter : Who? What? Where? When? Why? How?
> 
> The Five W's and the One H.
> 
> The Official Conspiracy Theory : The metal plane was vaporized by the heat but the human bodies were preserved so that they could be identified by their DNA.
> The vaporized plane blasted a 16-foot hole in a reinforced wall much stronger than the fragile, light plane -- which sucked the vaporized plane and intact human bodies into the building, and then the vaporized ghost-plane blew a perfectly round hole through another wall much further into the the building.
> 
> Why would anyone have any questions about such a perfectly reasonable story? · ·
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they sure pay dawgshit a lot of money to keep coming back and embarrassing himself.
> 
> yeah that would work in a movie or stephen king novel  if you were talking about a metal plane being vaporized by the heat yet the bodies were preserved so that they could be indentified by DNA.it would work in a fctional tale like that but Dawgshit lives in a fiary tale land and ignores reality.that doesnt work in reality. nor does his tales work in reality that the evidence of the tower and the pentago were illegally destoryed and removed that day,that in the REAL world,you get arrested if you try to remove evidence at a crime scene.Dawgshit obviously is not aware of this though.
> 
> He can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh and samee with his lover troll agent rat in the ass who has an obvious obsession with me.
Click to expand...

samee?


----------



## SFC Ollie

How many more do you want?


----------



## numan

'
Yes? And what are they? Who put them there? Were they photographed at the Pentagon, or somewhere else? 

Why have so many things been hidden so that we cannot answer these questions in a way that puts doubt to rest?
.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> '
> Yes? And what are they? Who put them there? Were they photographed at the Pentagon, or somewhere else?
> 
> Why have so many things been hidden so that we cannot answer these questions in a way that puts doubt to rest?
> .


the classic twoofer dodge!
what's been hidden? 
fuck me! 
ass hats like you could be shown everything and if it didn't turn out the way fantasize it you'd still deny it's authenticity...as you aren't really interested in the facts.


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> '
> Yes? And what are they? Who put them there? Were they photographed at the Pentagon, or somewhere else?
> 
> Why have so many things been hidden so that we cannot answer these questions in a way that puts doubt to rest?
> .



You do understand that yes these were all taken at the pentagon and hijackers put them there, Unless of course you can provide us with some pictures of a bunch of guys in pickups driving onto Pentagon property and unloading it all just as, or was it just after,  a 757 slammed into the side of the building....

You guys are so funny..........The so called staged picture of Rumsfeld was taken there but not the debris....


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes? And what are they? Who put them there? Were they photographed at the Pentagon, or somewhere else?
> 
> Why have so many things been hidden so that we cannot answer these questions in a way that puts doubt to rest?
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that yes these were all taken at the pentagon....
Click to expand...

No, my dear _böhmischer Gefreiter_, not having been brainwashed by the US army as you have, I *do not* understand that the pictures were all taken at the Pentagon! I demand that it be *proven* before I accept such a statement.



> Unless, of course, you can provide us with some pictures of a bunch of guys in pickups driving onto Pentagon property and unloading it all....


*OF COURSE*, some of it could have been stashed in the building *before* 9/11.

But funny that you should mention it. I _CAN_ show some pictures of federal agents moving evidence around at the Pentagon on 9-11 -- outrageous violations of proper forensic procedure.

Other government officials who looked more like FBI agents than rescue workers were also photographed moving evidence around immediately after the crash; but none have been subpoenaed to publicly testify as to whether they were bringing evidence to, or removing it from, a mass murder crime scene. 










.


----------



## SAYIT

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes? And what are they? Who put them there? Were they photographed at the Pentagon, or somewhere else?
> 
> Why have so many things been hidden so that we cannot answer these questions in a way that puts doubt to rest?
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that yes these were all taken at the pentagon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, my dear _böhmischer Gefreiter_, not having been brainwashed by the US army as you have, I *do not* understand that the pictures were all taken at the Pentagon! I demand that it be *proven* before I accept such a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless, of course, you can provide us with some pictures of a bunch of guys in pickups driving onto Pentagon property and unloading it all....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *OF COURSE*, some of it could have been stashed in the building *before* 9/11.
> 
> But funny that you should mention it. I _CAN_ show some pictures of federal agents moving evidence around at the Pentagon on 9-11 -- outrageous violations of proper forensic procedure.
> 
> Other government officials who looked more like FBI agents than rescue workers were also photographed moving evidence around immediately after the crash; but none have been subpoenaed to publicly testify as to whether they were bringing evidence to, or removing it from, a mass murder crime scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


And 11+ years after 9/11 not one of the millions of co-conspirators has come forward with hard info about planted evidence or planted explosives or orders to commit illegal or fraudulent acts. Not one. What are the chances of that?


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes? And what are they? Who put them there? Were they photographed at the Pentagon, or somewhere else?
> 
> Why have so many things been hidden so that we cannot answer these questions in a way that puts doubt to rest?
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that yes these were all taken at the pentagon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, my dear _böhmischer Gefreiter_, not having been brainwashed by the US army as you have, I *do not* understand that the pictures were all taken at the Pentagon! I demand that it be *proven* before I accept such a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless, of course, you can provide us with some pictures of a bunch of guys in pickups driving onto Pentagon property and unloading it all....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *OF COURSE*, some of it could have been stashed in the building *before* 9/11.
> 
> But funny that you should mention it. I _CAN_ show some pictures of federal agents moving evidence around at the Pentagon on 9-11 -- outrageous violations of proper forensic procedure.
> 
> Other government officials who looked more like FBI agents than rescue workers were also photographed moving evidence around immediately after the crash; but none have been subpoenaed to publicly testify as to whether they were bringing evidence to, or removing it from, a mass murder crime scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


How do we know those are federal agents and that it was at the pentagon?

See how stupid you look?


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Who are *"They"?*
> 
> What plane parts? Parts of what kind of plane? How many?
> The ones I have seen look pretty questionable.
> 
> I wish the defenders of the Official Conspiracy Theory were better at answering the basic questions of a good reporter : Who? What? Where? When? Why? How?
> 
> The Five W's and the One H.
> 
> The Official Conspiracy Theory : The metal plane was vaporized by the heat but the human bodies were preserved so that they could be identified by their DNA.
> The vaporized plane blasted a 16-foot hole in a reinforced wall much stronger than the fragile, light plane -- which sucked the vaporized plane and intact human bodies into the building, and then the vaporized ghost-plane blew a perfectly round hole through another wall much further into the the building.
> 
> Why would anyone have any questions about such a perfectly reasonable story? · ·
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What plane? The one that flew into the Pentagon buddy.
> 
> they sure pay dawgshit a lot of money to keep coming back and embarrassing himself.
> 
> yeah that would work in a movie or stephen king novel  if you were talking about a metal plane being vaporized by the heat yet the bodies were preserved so that they could be indentified by DNA.it would work in a fctional tale like that but Dawgshit lives in a fiary tale land and ignores reality.that doesnt work in reality. nor does his tales work in reality that the evidence of the tower and the pentago were illegally destoryed and removed that day,that in the REAL world,you get arrested if you try to remove evidence at a crime scene.Dawgshit obviously is not aware of this though.
> 
> He can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.
Click to expand...



So if I go out and say 9/11 is a conspiracy, am I going to die to? Sure.  








numan said:


> .
> Who are *"They"?*
> 
> What plane parts? Parts of what kind of plane? How many?
> The ones I have seen look pretty questionable.
> 
> I wish the defenders of the Official Conspiracy Theory were better at answering the basic questions of a good reporter : Who? What? Where? When? Why? How?
> 
> The Five W's and the One H.
> 
> The Official Conspiracy Theory : The metal plane was vaporized by the heat but the human bodies were preserved so that they could be identified by their DNA.
> The vaporized plane blasted a 16-foot hole in a reinforced wall much stronger than the fragile, light plane -- which sucked the vaporized plane and intact human bodies into the building, and then the vaporized ghost-plane blew a perfectly round hole through another wall much further into the the building.
> 
> Why would anyone have any questions about such a perfectly reasonable story? · ·
> .
> .





numan said:


> '
> Yes? And what are they? Who put them there? Were they photographed at the Pentagon, or somewhere else?
> 
> Why have so many things been hidden so that we cannot answer these questions in a way that puts doubt to rest?
> .




The terrorist stuck them there. Give me proof otherwise.


----------



## numan

SAYIT said:


> And 11+ years after 9/11 not one of the millions of co-conspirators has come forward with hard info about planted evidence or planted explosives or orders to commit illegal or fraudulent acts. Not one. What are the chances of that?


That phony-baloney "argument" is constantly being trotted out by the defenders of the "Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory", and it is such bullshit!!

First of all, there need not have been "millions" of co-conspirators -- the number could have been rather small, and limited mostly to the tightly controlled and legally constrained totalitarian slaves of the alphabet-soup of American "security" agencies.

Great conspiracies can be, and historically have been, prevented from leaking, or have leaked only after a considerable delay.

There are many pressures and dangers that can be applied to people who have fallen into the grip of governments, or other Mafias, to keep their lips sealed. Moreover, it is standard procedure so to divide up the separate parts of conspiracies that those who carry them out do not realize what they are doing, or only realize it too late.

This is all so well-known by anyone who can think, that it is difficult for me to believe that you are so stupid as not to be aware of it. Which then leads to the question: what is your hidden agenda that you trot out an objection which is so deeply and obviously flawed?
.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

numan said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 11+ years after 9/11 not one of the millions of co-conspirators has come forward with hard info about planted evidence or planted explosives or orders to commit illegal or fraudulent acts. Not one. What are the chances of that?
> 
> 
> 
> That phony-baloney "argument" is constantly being trotted out by the defenders of the "Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory", and it is such bullshit!!
> 
> First of all, there need not have been "millions" of co-conspirators -- the number could have been rather small, and limited mostly to the tightly controlled and legally constrained totalitarian slaves of the alphabet-soup of American "security" agencies.
> 
> Great conspiracies can be, and historically have been, prevented from leaking, or have leaked only after a considerable delay.
> 
> There are many pressures and dangers that can be applied to people who have fallen into the grip of governments, or other Mafias, to keep their lips sealed. Moreover, it is standard procedure to so divide up the separate parts of conspiracies that those who carry them out do not realize what they are doing, or only realize it too late.
> 
> This is all so well-known by anyone who can think, that it is difficult for me to believe that you are so stupid as not to be aware of it. Which then leads to the question: what is your hidden agenda that you trot out an objection which is so deeply and obviously flawed?
> .
Click to expand...



Any Proof? Seeing none but a load of bullshit.....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

numan said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> And 11+ years after 9/11 not one of the millions of co-conspirators has come forward with hard info about planted evidence or planted explosives or orders to commit illegal or fraudulent acts. Not one. What are the chances of that?
> 
> 
> 
> That phony-baloney "argument" is constantly being trotted out by the defenders of the "Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory", and it is such bullshit!!
> 
> First of all, there need not have been "millions" of co-conspirators -- the number could have been rather small, and limited mostly to the tightly controlled and legally constrained totalitarian slaves of the alphabet-soup of American "security" agencies.
> 
> Great conspiracies can be, and historically have been, prevented from leaking, or have leaked only after a considerable delay.
> 
> There are many pressures and dangers that can be applied to people who have fallen into the grip of governments, or other Mafias, to keep their lips sealed. Moreover, it is standard procedure to so divide up the separate parts of conspiracies that those who carry them out do not realize what they are doing, or only realize it too late.
> 
> This is all so well-known by anyone who can think, that it is difficult for me to believe that you are so stupid as not to be aware of it. Which then leads to the question: what is your hidden agenda that you trot out an objection which is so deeply and obviously flawed?
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## SFC Ollie

They have no proof. Which is why they haven't tried to take it into court....They don't have one shred of actual evidence, but they do have a lot of opinions..........Too bad they all say something different.....


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> How do we know those are federal agents and that it was at the pentagon?
> 
> See how stupid you look?


There!! You see, Ollie, you are capable of rational scepticism -- even though it is too little, too late, and only directed at those who do not worship the jingoistic idols-with-feet-of-clay to which you have sacrificed the last full measure of devotion.

A sensible person is always sceptical -- though, in this case, one would need to consider that the Associated Press is lying about its photographs if one imagines they were not taken on 9/11.
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know those are federal agents and that it was at the pentagon?
> 
> See how stupid you look?
> 
> 
> 
> There!! You see, Ollie, you are capable of rational scepticism -- even though it is too little, too late, and only directed at those who do not worship the jingoistic idols-with-feet-of-clay to which you have sacrificed the last full measure of devotion.
> 
> A sensible person is always sceptical -- though, in this case, one would need to consider that the Associated Press is lying about its photographs if one imagines they were not taken on 9/11.
> .
Click to expand...


Except that I know those pics were taken at the pentagon and they were probably told by someone in authority to collect the debris. I also know that there were no plane parts planted at the pentagon ahead of time. Ever been in the military? Every NCO at the Pentagon would have had a detail out there picking anything up off that grass.....No way anything could have been planted......


----------



## eots

Insult to injury: court denies 9/11 plaintiff&#8217;s appeal, threatens sanctions

April Gallop&#8217;s legal battle to expose the real perpetrators of 9/11 is over. And now the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 2nd Circuit wants to turn the tables on the former U.S. Army specialist.

On Wednesday, the court dismissed Gallop&#8217;s appeal in a decision that came complete with sarcasm, conflict of interest, and obvious bias. The decision also came with a threat of sanctions on the basis that the case was frivolous and should never have been appealed in the first place

Insult to injury: court denies 9/11 plaintiff?s appeal, threatens sanctions | Truth and Shadows


----------



## rightwinger

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes? And what are they? Who put them there? Were they photographed at the Pentagon, or somewhere else?
> 
> Why have so many things been hidden so that we cannot answer these questions in a way that puts doubt to rest?
> 
> 
> 
> You do understand that yes these were all taken at the pentagon....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, my dear _böhmischer Gefreiter_, not having been brainwashed by the US army as you have, I *do not* understand that the pictures were all taken at the Pentagon! I demand that it be *proven* before I accept such a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless, of course, you can provide us with some pictures of a bunch of guys in pickups driving onto Pentagon property and unloading it all....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *OF COURSE*, some of it could have been stashed in the building *before* 9/11.
> 
> But funny that you should mention it. I _CAN_ show some pictures of federal agents moving evidence around at the Pentagon on 9-11 -- outrageous violations of proper forensic procedure.
> 
> Other government officials who looked more like FBI agents than rescue workers were also photographed moving evidence around immediately after the crash; but none have been subpoenaed to publicly testify as to whether they were bringing evidence to, or removing it from, a mass murder crime scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Looks like they are collecting evidence of a crashed airliner


----------



## SFC Ollie

eots said:


> Insult to injury: court denies 9/11 plaintiffs appeal, threatens sanctions
> 
> April Gallops legal battle to expose the real perpetrators of 9/11 is over. And now the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 2nd Circuit wants to turn the tables on the former U.S. Army specialist.
> 
> On Wednesday, the court dismissed Gallops appeal in a decision that came complete with sarcasm, conflict of interest, and obvious bias. The decision also came with a threat of sanctions on the basis that the case was frivolous and should never have been appealed in the first place
> 
> Insult to injury: court denies 9/11 plaintiff?s appeal, threatens sanctions | Truth and Shadows



And there you have it....She presented no proof.............Where were all the truthers coming to her aid with all this proof that they have, because they just know the Government did it? Where was terrel and 911shitforbrains and all their heroes? What proof did she have? Not a damned thing....

Next


----------



## PredFan

This is what happened at the Pentagon on 9-11-01:

A couple of terrorists hijacked a plane and flew it into the Pentagon.

You're welcome.


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> They have no proof. Which is why they haven't tried to take it into court....They don't have one shred of actual evidence, but they do have a lot of opinions..........


How similar, how _very_ similar to those who are devoted to the "Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory" !!

However, you are quite wrong about people not trying to bring matters before a court. Many efforts have been made in that direction. But when you have corrupt judges....



> Too bad they all say something different.....


That is a difference between sceptics and people like you. The devotees of the "Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory" with one voice speak in support of the mass of contradictions which they uncritically accept.
.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

eots said:


> Insult to injury: court denies 9/11 plaintiffs appeal, threatens sanctions
> 
> April Gallops legal battle to expose the real perpetrators of 9/11 is over. And now the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 2nd Circuit wants to turn the tables on the former U.S. Army specialist.
> 
> On Wednesday, the court dismissed Gallops appeal in a decision that came complete with sarcasm, conflict of interest, and obvious bias. The decision also came with a threat of sanctions on the basis that the case was frivolous and should never have been appealed in the first place
> 
> Insult to injury: court denies 9/11 plaintiff?s appeal, threatens sanctions | Truth and Shadows



They threw it out because she already collected a settlement from American Airlines, saying they were responsible.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

Again, where is the proof Numan?


----------



## SAYIT

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have no proof. Which is why they haven't tried to take it into court....They don't have one shred of actual evidence, but they do have a lot of opinions..........
> 
> 
> 
> How similar, how _very_ similar to those who are devoted to the "Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory" !!
> 
> However, you are quite wrong about people not trying to bring matters before a court. Many efforts have been made in that direction. But when you have corrupt judges....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad they all say something different.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a difference between sceptics and people like you. The devotees of the "Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory" with one voice speak in support of the mass of contradictions which they uncritically accept.
Click to expand...


Time and again this board has had CTs who claim their CTs would not have required many perps only to slowly grow it into a freakin' convention. You just added our judicial system to your conspiracy. I'm guessin' you also have the media, police, CIA, FBI, military, Mossad...


----------



## SAYIT

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> 
> Insult to injury: court denies 9/11 plaintiffs appeal, threatens sanctions
> 
> April Gallops legal battle to expose the real perpetrators of 9/11 is over. And now the U.S. Court of Appeals for the 2nd Circuit wants to turn the tables on the former U.S. Army specialist.
> 
> On Wednesday, the court dismissed Gallops appeal in a decision that came complete with sarcasm, conflict of interest, and obvious bias. The decision also came with a threat of sanctions on the basis that the case was frivolous and should never have been appealed in the first place
> 
> Insult to injury: court denies 9/11 plaintiff?s appeal, threatens sanctions | Truth and Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They threw it out because she already collected a settlement from American Airlines, saying they were responsible.
Click to expand...


A "professional" victim, eh?


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know those are federal agents and that it was at the pentagon?
> 
> See how stupid you look?
> 
> 
> 
> There!! You see, Ollie, you are capable of rational scepticism -- even though it is too little, too late, and only directed at those who do not worship the jingoistic idols-with-feet-of-clay to which you have sacrificed the last full measure of devotion.
> 
> A sensible person is always sceptical -- though, in this case, one would need to consider that the Associated Press is lying about its photographs if one imagines they were not taken on 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except that I know those pics were taken at the pentagon and they were probably told by someone in authority to collect the debris.
Click to expand...

Oh!! Well !! If someone in *authority* tells you to break the law, that is entirely different, of course !!



> I also know that there were no plane parts planted at the pentagon ahead of time.


I cannot express how much I admire your omniscience, Ollie !!



> Ever been in the military? Every NCO at the Pentagon would have had a detail out there picking anything up off that grass.....No way anything could have been planted......


And thereby frustrating  the most basic principles of forensic analysis?
If so, it would be an excellent example of the meiosis :

*intelligence, human -- intelligence, animal -- intelligence, military*

By the way, what better way to plant evidence than to have a gaggle of dazed soldiers wandering this way and that, picking up evidence and moving it around?
.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

Wow Numan, you really are a stupid ass. I am still waiting for your proof.


----------



## numan

SAYIT said:


> Time and again this board has had CTs who claim their CTs would not have required many perps only to slowly grow it into a freakin' convention.


Sensible people.



> You just added our judicial system to your conspiracy....


Arthur Schopenhauer, in a justly famous essay on methods of fallacious argument, devoted section III of the illicit strategems to the insult to logic which you are employing here.

A judicial system may be corrupt without individual judges within the system being conscious members of a 9/11 Conspiracy. Corruption takes many forms. A judge may simply belong to a party, and share the prejudices and goals of a party. Corruption may arise simply because a judge is not zealous to handle a hot potato, or make waves, endanger future prospects for advancement or alienate his supporters or peers.

Blind American Justice has left judges innumerable paths whereby they may skew decisions and be in no danger of incurring blame.

So please do not commit the error of confusing corruption with conspiracy -- or, as Shakespeare remarked, such unskillful logic "must make the judicious grieve" -- though a whole theater of others applaud.
.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time and again this board has had CTs who claim their CTs would not have required many perps only to slowly grow it into a freakin' convention.
> 
> 
> 
> Sensible people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just added our judicial system to your conspiracy....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arthur Schopenhauer, in a justly famous essay on methods of fallacious argument, devoted section III of the illicit strategems to the insult to logic which you are employing here.
> 
> A judicial system may be corrupt without individual judges within the system being conscious members of a 9/11 Conspiracy. Corruption takes many forms. A judge may simply belong to a party, and share the prejudices and goals of a party. Corruption may arise simply because a judge is not zealous to handle a hot potato, or make waves, endanger future prospects for advancement or alienate his supporters or peers.
> 
> Blind American Justice has left judges innumerable paths whereby they may skew decisions and be in no danger of incurring blame.
> 
> So please do not commit the error of confusing corruption with conspiracy -- or, as Shakespeare remarked, such unskillful logic "must make the judicious grieve" -- though a whole theater of others applaud.
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## numan

rightwinger said:


> Looks like they are collecting evidence of a crashed airliner


So, in your view, disturbing and altering evidence is equivalent to "collecting evidence"?

Quite a novel view of correct forensic procedure. 
Illegal, too.

But it's the USA, right? If it looks good on television, it's legal !!
.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> There!! You see, Ollie, you are capable of rational scepticism -- even though it is too little, too late, and only directed at those who do not worship the jingoistic idols-with-feet-of-clay to which you have sacrificed the last full measure of devotion.
> 
> A sensible person is always sceptical -- though, in this case, one would need to consider that the Associated Press is lying about its photographs if one imagines they were not taken on 9/11.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that I know those pics were taken at the pentagon and they were probably told by someone in authority to collect the debris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh!! Well !! If someone in *authority* tells you to break the law, that is entirely different, of course !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also know that there were no plane parts planted at the pentagon ahead of time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cannot express how much I admire your omniscience, Ollie !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever been in the military? Every NCO at the Pentagon would have had a detail out there picking anything up off that grass.....No way anything could have been planted......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And thereby frustrating  the most basic principles of forensic analysis?
> If so, it would be an excellent example of the meiosis :
> 
> *intelligence, human -- intelligence, animal -- intelligence, military*
> 
> By the way, what better way to plant evidence than to have a gaggle of dazed soldiers wandering this way and that, picking up evidence and moving it around?
> .
Click to expand...

really explain then how it was possible to "dress the set" in a matter of seconds
to resemble a crashed airliner that was exact in every aspect as flight 77  with real human remains that would fool expert investigators?
and get away clean? 
it can't be done ..how do I know?  for the better part of the last three decades I've designed, built, transported and erected sets for film, theatre and concerts.
for a job like that it would take, at a minimum a crew of 100 set techs, 20 big rig drivers, 20 fx techs and 20 makeup fx techs, 15 electricians.
none of which could or would keep it secret for 12 plus years.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they are collecting evidence of a crashed airliner
> 
> 
> 
> So, in your view, disturbing and altering evidence is equivalent to "collecting evidence"?
> 
> Quite a novel view of correct forensic procedure.
> Illegal, too.
> 
> But it's the USA, right? If it looks good on television, it's legal !!
> .
Click to expand...

more blatant ignorance1 the rules of correct forensic investigation are secondary when it's a rescue. only after all the injured are transported away from the scene do those procedures apply..
you must enjoy talking out your ass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they are collecting evidence of a crashed airliner
> 
> 
> 
> So, in your view, disturbing and altering evidence is equivalent to "collecting evidence"?
> 
> Quite a novel view of correct forensic procedure.
> Illegal, too.
> 
> But it's the USA, right? If it looks good on television, it's legal !!
> .
Click to expand...


thats agent rightwinger for ya.rightwinger missed it that the government in the 70's concluded the warren commission was wrong,that there was a second shooter involved,anytime you bring that fact up,he ignores it like i never posted it,and always comes back and just says oswald was the lone assassin.comedy gold.

like you said,rightwinger seems to not be able to comprehend that you cant destroy and remove evidence at a crime scene,that thats illegal. none of the Bush dupes seem to be able to comprehend that little fact.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they are collecting evidence of a crashed airliner
> 
> 
> 
> So, in your view, disturbing and altering evidence is equivalent to "collecting evidence"?
> 
> Quite a novel view of correct forensic procedure.
> Illegal, too.
> 
> But it's the USA, right? If it looks good on television, it's legal !!
> .
Click to expand...




thats the mindest of rightwinger and his logic as well as dawgshit and other OCTA'S.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they are collecting evidence of a crashed airliner
> 
> 
> 
> So, in your view, disturbing and altering evidence is equivalent to "collecting evidence"?
> 
> Quite a novel view of correct forensic procedure.
> Illegal, too.
> 
> But it's the USA, right? If it looks good on television, it's legal !!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats agent rightwinger for ya.rightwinger missed it that the government in the 70's concluded the warren commission was wrong,that there was a second shooter involved,anytime you bring that fact up,he ignores it like i never posted it,and always comes back and just says oswald was the lone assassin.comedy gold.
> 
> like you said,rightwinger seems to not be able to comprehend that you cant destroy and remove evidence at a crime scene,that thats illegal. none of the Bush dupes seem to be able to comprehend that little fact.lol.
Click to expand...

hey handjob try to keep your conspiracies straight....


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they are collecting evidence of a crashed airliner
> 
> 
> 
> So, in your view, disturbing and altering evidence is equivalent to "collecting evidence"?
> 
> Quite a novel view of correct forensic procedure.
> Illegal, too.
> 
> But it's the USA, right? If it looks good on television, it's legal !!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats the mindest of rightwinger and his logic as well as dawgshit and other OCTA'S.
Click to expand...


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

numan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they are collecting evidence of a crashed airliner
> 
> 
> 
> So, in your view, disturbing and altering evidence is equivalent to "collecting evidence"?
> 
> Quite a novel view of correct forensic procedure.
> Illegal, too.
> 
> But it's the USA, right? If it looks good on television, it's legal !!
> .
Click to expand...


Wow, you are really brainwashed with your conspiracy buddies eh? 



9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like they are collecting evidence of a crashed airliner
> 
> 
> 
> So, in your view, disturbing and altering evidence is equivalent to "collecting evidence"?
> 
> Quite a novel view of correct forensic procedure.
> Illegal, too.
> 
> But it's the USA, right? If it looks good on television, it's legal !!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats agent rightwinger for ya.rightwinger missed it that the government in the 70's concluded the warren commission was wrong,that there was a second shooter involved,anytime you bring that fact up,he ignores it like i never posted it,and always comes back and just says oswald was the lone assassin.comedy gold.
> 
> like you said,rightwinger seems to not be able to comprehend that you cant destroy and remove evidence at a crime scene,that thats illegal. none of the Bush dupes seem to be able to comprehend that little fact.lol.
Click to expand...





What you said made no logical sense.


----------



## numan

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> _[SCRIBBLE, SCRIBBLE]_


From your avatar and the quality of your postings, I would judge that you are about 12 years old.

Perhaps you and the other cretins on this thread are in the same junior high school class?
.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _[SCRIBBLE, SCRIBBLE]_
> 
> 
> 
> From your avatar and the quality of your postings, I would judge that you are about 12 years old.
> 
> Perhaps you and the other cretins on this thread are in the same junior high school class?
> .
Click to expand...

ahh! the old level of maturity ploy...


----------



## SFC Ollie

Anyone else notice that Numan still hasn't made any attempt to post any facts..........Or proof.....


----------



## Wyld Kard

SFC Ollie said:


> Anyone else notice that Numan still hasn't made any attempt to post any facts..........Or proof.....



And neither have you!


----------



## SFC Ollie

I don't have to prove that the only real investigation has all the main points correct. Those who disagree have the burden of proof on them.......


----------



## daws101

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else notice that Numan still hasn't made any attempt to post any facts..........Or proof.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And neither have you!
Click to expand...

oohh 

 another scathing  retort


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> I don't have to prove....


*R.I.P* ... the credibility of the supporters of the *Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory*.
.


----------



## numan

daws101 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _[SCRIBBLE, SCRIBBLE]_
> 
> 
> 
> From your avatar and the quality of your postings, I would judge that you are about 12 years old.
> 
> Perhaps you and the other cretins on this thread are in the same junior high school class?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ahh! the old level of maturity ploy...
Click to expand...

Tried...*and true!!*
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Ah Numan you can cry credibility issues all you want but until you have proof that anything is wrong it is still your credibility that is in question. You don't like what a photo shows so it is fake is not credible.... Sorry........


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> Ah Numan you can cry credibility issues all you want but until you have proof that anything is wrong it is still your credibility that is in question.


If my credibility is in question by the likes of you, then it can only redound to my credit.



> You don't like what a photo shows so it is fake is not credible.... Sorry........


Now you are just gibbering.
.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to prove....
> 
> 
> 
> *R.I.P* ... the credibility of the supporters of the *Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory*.
> .
Click to expand...

wrong again ! the onus of proof is on the alternative nut job conspiracy theorist's
no matter how much you deny it!


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah Numan you can cry credibility issues all you want but until you have proof that anything is wrong it is still your credibility that is in question.
> 
> 
> 
> If my credibility is in question by the likes of you, then it can only redound to my credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like what a photo shows so it is fake is not credible.... Sorry........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you are just gibbering.
> .
Click to expand...

funny, eots uses that same line when his ass is in a crack too.
I guess anything would be better then googolplex of zeros on the right of the decimal point your credibility is now..


----------



## SFC Ollie

You don't like what a photo shows, so it is fake. This is not a credible position...

Understand it now? Probably not.


----------



## numan

daws101 said:


> I guess anything would be better then googolplex of zeros on the right of the decimal point your credibility is now..


Sez you.

Better the good opinion of one just man, than the fawning lies of thousands.
.


----------



## numan

'

Well, we can jab and poke and tease one another until the cows come home, but I think the fundamental question boils down to a question of trust.

The believers in the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory trust their government, and trust Authorities in general, much more than I do. 

I don't trust governments, I especially do not trust the USA government or any of its minions and allies. It is an evil government and has lied about so many things.

I have one advantage over the brainwashed Believers here. They are forced to believe a story that is full of holes (whether they admit it or not) -- they are wedded to a Theory.

I don't have a theory (despite so many swindlers trying to shoehorn me into one). I just have questions, and scepticism about Official Explanations which do not seem to make sense, and which I have not seen clearly established beyond doubt (indeed, often very unclearly "established" with a lot of hocus-pocus and hand-waving.

I am willing to change my views, provided clear evidence is given.  The "Believers" in the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory will never change their views, because it goes against their Government Worship and Authority Religion.

There are only a couple of points on which I am really intransigent. One is that the three World Trade Center towers could have fallen so fast without hanky-panky. The Official Story just violates the  Law of Conservation of Momentum.

Another is that the hole in the Pentagon could have been caused by the airliner of the Official Theory.

Moreover, there are many, many weird coincidences that I think should make a reasonable person sceptical. 

One is the Anthrax Scare that braindead American zombies are so determined to forget. It came along so conveniently for the fanning of hysteria and the hugger-mugger passage of the wicked so-called "Patriot" Act. And the government "explanation" of the Anthrax Attack is a classic of official obfuscation and denial.

How can one believe that the "stand-down" of the Air Force on 9/11 was just  "a coincidence"?

Is it really credible that the passport of one of the "supposed hijackers" survived the inferno of the Towers and was immediately found "by chance" amidst the wreckage on the streets?

And the list of "coincidences" just goes on and on.

It is a funny thing about coincidences. If you clip a rose in your garden, and lightning immediately strikes your house -- then that is a coincidence. If, the next time you clip a rose, lightning strikes -- that is a really weird coincidence. If, every time you clip a rose, lightning strikes -- then it would be an act of wisdom to invest in a lightning rod.
.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess anything would be better then googolplex of zeros on the right of the decimal point your credibility is now..
> 
> 
> 
> Sez you.
> 
> Better the good opinion of one just man, than the fawning lies of thousands.
> .
Click to expand...

you mean other then yourself .?


----------



## SFC Ollie

The US Air Force did not stand down. Where did you get that shit?


----------



## SFC Ollie

> It is a funny thing about coincidences. If you clip a rose in your garden, and lightning immediately strikes your house -- then that is a coincidence. If, the next time you clip a rose, lightning strikes -- that is a really weird coincidence. If, every time you clip a rose, lightning strikes -- then it would be an act of wisdom to invest in a lightning rod.
> .



And this has what to do with 9-11?


----------



## SAYIT

numan said:


> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> _[SCRIBBLE, SCRIBBLE]_
> 
> 
> 
> From your avatar and the quality of your postings, I would judge that you are about 12 years old.
> 
> Perhaps you and the other cretins on this thread are in the same junior high school class?
> .
Click to expand...


WARNING! Pompous jackass alert!


----------



## SAYIT

SFC Ollie said:


> Anyone else notice that Numan still hasn't made any attempt to post any facts..........Or proof.....



Everyone except Wildman.


----------



## SAYIT

numan said:


> '
> 
> Well, we can jab and poke and tease one another until the cows come home, but I think the fundamental question boils down to a question of trust.
> 
> The believers in the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory trust their government, and trust Authorities in general, much more than I do.



And there is your blind spot. 
Rather than applying the same skepticism to all the 9/11 theories you do so only with the official one. If you treated the CT Movement's theories with the doubt you reserve for the gov't, you'd find yourself far more likely to believe the gov't findings are the most likely.


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> It is a funny thing about coincidences. If you clip a rose in your garden, and lightning immediately strikes your house -- then that is a coincidence. If, the next time you clip a rose, lightning strikes -- that is a really weird coincidence. If, every time you clip a rose, lightning strikes -- then it would be an act of wisdom to invest in a lightning rod.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this has what to do with 9-11?
Click to expand...

nothing he's just showcasing his ignorance concerning coincidence..


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> '
> 
> Well, we can jab and poke and tease one another until the cows come home, but I think the fundamental question boils down to a question of trust.
> 
> The believers in the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory trust their government, and trust Authorities in general, much more than I do.
> 
> I don't trust governments, I especially do not trust the USA government or any of its minions and allies. It is an evil government and has lied about so many things.
> 
> I have one advantage over the brainwashed Believers here. They are forced to believe a story that is full of holes (whether they admit it or not) -- they are wedded to a Theory.
> 
> I don't have a theory (despite so many swindlers trying to shoehorn me into one). I just have questions, and scepticism about Official Explanations which do not seem to make sense, and which I have not seen clearly established beyond doubt (indeed, often very unclearly "established" with a lot of hocus-pocus and hand-waving.
> 
> I am willing to change my views, provided clear evidence is given.  The "Believers" in the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory will never change their views, because it goes against their Government Worship and Authority Religion.
> 
> There are only a couple of points on which I am really intransigent. One is that the three World Trade Center towers could have fallen so fast without hanky-panky. The Official Story just violates the  Law of Conservation of Momentum.
> 
> Another is that the hole in the Pentagon could have been caused by the airliner of the Official Theory.
> 
> Moreover, there are many, many weird coincidences that I think should make a reasonable person sceptical.
> 
> One is the Anthrax Scare that braindead American zombies are so determined to forget. It came along so conveniently for the fanning of hysteria and the hugger-mugger passage of the wicked so-called "Patriot" Act. And the government "explanation" of the Anthrax Attack is a classic of official obfuscation and denial.
> 
> How can one believe that the "stand-down" of the Air Force on 9/11 was just  "a coincidence"?
> 
> Is it really credible that the passport of one of the "supposed hijackers" survived the inferno of the Towers and was immediately found "by chance" amidst the wreckage on the streets?
> 
> And the list of "coincidences" just goes on and on.
> 
> It is a funny thing about coincidences. If you clip a rose in your garden, and lightning immediately strikes your house -- then that is a coincidence. If, the next time you clip a rose, lightning strikes -- that is a really weird coincidence. If, every time you clip a rose, lightning strikes -- then it would be an act of wisdom to invest in a lightning rod.
> .


Definition of COINCIDENCE
1
: the act or condition of coinciding : correspondence 
2
: the occurrence of events that happen at the same time by accident but seem to have some connection; also : any of these occurrences 

operative words accident and seem.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Hey you know what? If the Gov't could order stand down at Bengazi then that means they could have ALSO ordered a stand down on 9/11.

Just sayin'.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Could have, didn't...........


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> '
> 
> Well, we can jab and poke and tease one another until the cows come home, but I think the fundamental question boils down to a question of trust.
> 
> The believers in the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory trust their government, and trust Authorities in general, much more than I do.
> 
> I don't trust governments, I especially do not trust the USA government or any of its minions and allies. It is an evil government and has lied about so many things.
> 
> I have one advantage over the brainwashed Believers here. They are forced to believe a story that is full of holes (whether they admit it or not) -- they are wedded to a Theory.
> 
> I don't have a theory (despite so many swindlers trying to shoehorn me into one). I just have questions, and scepticism about Official Explanations which do not seem to make sense, and which I have not seen clearly established beyond doubt (indeed, often very unclearly "established" with a lot of hocus-pocus and hand-waving.
> 
> I am willing to change my views, provided clear evidence is given.  The "Believers" in the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory will never change their views, because it goes against their Government Worship and Authority Religion.
> 
> There are only a couple of points on which I am really intransigent. One is that the three World Trade Center towers could have fallen so fast without hanky-panky. The Official Story just violates the  Law of Conservation of Momentum.
> 
> Another is that the hole in the Pentagon could have been caused by the airliner of the Official Theory.
> 
> Moreover, there are many, many weird coincidences that I think should make a reasonable person sceptical.
> 
> One is the Anthrax Scare that braindead American zombies are so determined to forget. It came along so conveniently for the fanning of hysteria and the hugger-mugger passage of the wicked so-called "Patriot" Act. And the government "explanation" of the Anthrax Attack is a classic of official obfuscation and denial.
> 
> How can one believe that the "stand-down" of the Air Force on 9/11 was just  "a coincidence"?
> 
> Is it really credible that the passport of one of the "supposed hijackers" survived the inferno of the Towers and was immediately found "by chance" amidst the wreckage on the streets?
> 
> And the list of "coincidences" just goes on and on.
> 
> It is a funny thing about coincidences. If you clip a rose in your garden, and lightning immediately strikes your house -- then that is a coincidence. If, the next time you clip a rose, lightning strikes -- that is a really weird coincidence. If, every time you clip a rose, lightning strikes -- then it would be an act of wisdom to invest in a lightning rod.
> .



8 farts in a row from the trolls since your last post. 6 of them being from dawgshit.you are making way too much sense for the wacko conspiracy theorists of the official version to comprehend.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

American Communist said:


> Hey you know what? If the Gov't could order stand down at Bengazi then that means they could have ALSO ordered a stand down on 9/11.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Kinda like the american sheople can accept it that the CIA kills world leaders overseas all the time in coup te da's,but cant deal with reality they did the same thing on nov 22nd 1963 even though two CIA men came forweard in the HSCA investigation in the 70's and said-we did it,where do you want to go with this investigation? and since it pointed towards government involvement,the committe did not pursue that lead of course since the mob was their NEW patsy since edidenced had surfaced they could not ignore anymore that there was at least another shooter.


----------



## Capstone

There's a difference between an overtly ordered stand down and an affective stand down. 

The documented war-gaming drills, _Northern Vigilance, Global Guardian, Vigilant Guardian, Vigilant Warrior, and the National Reconnaissance Office Drill_, collectively amounted to an affective stand down of US air defenses on September 11, 2001.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Capstone said:


> There's a difference between an overtly ordered stand down and an affective stand down.
> 
> The documented war-gaming drills, _Northern Vigilance, Global Guardian, Vigilant Guardian, Vigilant Warrior, and the National Reconnaissance Office Drill_, collectively amounted to an affective stand down of US air defenses on September 11, 2001.



How very odd, I'd never heard of an emotional stand down before.........


----------



## Capstone

SFC Ollie said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a difference between an overtly ordered stand down and an affective stand down.
> 
> The documented war-gaming drills, _Northern Vigilance, Global Guardian, Vigilant Guardian, Vigilant Warrior, and the National Reconnaissance Office Drill_, collectively amounted to an affective stand down of US air defenses on September 11, 2001.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How very odd, I'd never heard of an emotional stand down before.........
Click to expand...




> *af·fect* 1  (-fkt)
> tr.v. af·fect·ed, af·fect·ing, af·fects
> 1. To have an influence on or effect a change in: Inflation affects the buying power of the dollar.



The drills _affected_ the overall response of US air defenses on 9/11, such that it was virtually non-existent. In other words: they *affected* a stand down by adversely *effecting* response capabilities. -- Get it?

As for the technical incorrectness of my use of "affective" to relay the sense intended, honestly, I couldn't care less about that. Believe it or not, Ollieboy, I'm not as big a slave to rules and regulations as it may sometimes seem.

By the way, the wife and I intentionally broke a capitalization rule in naming our daughter.


----------



## Capstone

I guess we're just a couple of bad-ass renegades.


----------



## TXPatriot

9/11 was an inside job. Video evidence shows there was no 757 inside the Pentagon. There are hundreds of contradictions in the Cover Story. But if they lied in a major, major about anything, why should any part of the story be believed. You idiots that quote what the government told you as fact should remember that the evidence proves a conspiracy, while  vain repetition proves nothing.  Al Qaeda and Bin Laden were framed.  The War on Terror is a terrible fraud.  A group of traitors with connections at the highest level perpetrated the crime.  All the misery since that day can be attributed to a group that is still on the loose and most likely plotting the next big event.

30 minutes of Pentagon Damage videos:  (Youtube)
/watch?v=szJJpXBdfJU]9/11 
/watch?v=GmkMiw9tKxM]9/11 
/watch?v=wRDCRXNf0dA]9/11


----------



## SFC Ollie

TXPatriot said:


> 9/11 was an inside job. Video evidence shows there was no 757 inside the Pentagon. There are hundreds of contradictions in the Cover Story. But if they lied in a major, major about anything, why should any part of the story be believed. You idiots that quote what the government told you as fact should remember that the evidence proves a conspiracy, while  vain repetition proves nothing.  Al Qaeda and Bin Laden were framed.  The War on Terror is a terrible fraud.  A group of traitors with connections at the highest level perpetrated the crime.  All the misery since that day can be attributed to a group that is still on the loose and most likely plotting the next big event.
> 
> 30 minutes of Pentagon Damage videos:  (Youtube)
> /watch?v=szJJpXBdfJU]9/11
> /watch?v=GmkMiw9tKxM]9/11
> /watch?v=wRDCRXNf0dA]9/11



Forensic evidence shows that a 757 did indeed hit the white house, Unless you know of a way all that DNA could have been planted and all those pieces of a 757 magically appear.... And there is no video evidence that shows any such thing. There are over a hundred eyewitnesses though, and several hundred recovery personnel who helped pick up the pieces and the body parts.


----------



## numan

TXPatriot said:


> 9/11 was an inside job....There are hundreds of contradictions in the Cover Story. But if they lied in a major, major about anything, *why should any part of the story be believed?* You idiots that quote what the government told you as fact should remember that the evidence proves a conspiracy, while  vain repetition proves nothing.  Al Qaeda and Bin Laden were framed.  The War on Terror is a terrible fraud.  *A group of traitors with connections at the highest level perpetrated the crime.  All the misery since that day can be attributed to a group that is still on the loose and most likely plotting the next big event*


_[emphases added]_

The extremely concentrated ownership of the media means that these highly-placed monsters can fool the sheeple for as long as they want -- or at least long enough to get what they want, like a war in the Middle East.

A rational person would not trust the government story without firm evidence -- strong claims require strong evidence. But the government hid or destroyed all the evidence as quickly as possible; for example, the surveillance videos which would have shown clearly what happened at the Pentagon.

The Kennedy Assassination proved to the National Security State that it could get away with High Crimes. Since then, they have pulled off the Vietnam War and 9/11. What will happen next? Will it be even worse than 9/11, since they know that their control of the media, the sheeple and the National Security State alllows them to get away with anything. 

That is the scariest thing about these people not being caught and punished -- the treason will just go on and on, getting worse each time.
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

A war in the middle east? Is that what the Government wanted? Really?

Let's think about this, We can crash 4 planes into 4 buildings (that's what the plan was) and kill thousands of Americans and blame it on people in Afghanistan because we want to go to war with Iraq, (who is shooting at our planes already). And we'll use mostly Saudi Arabian citizens to hijack the planes because that will give the truther movement more to talk about. This will mean we'll have to find hundreds of people who will not blow our cover story.

Or

We can simply blow up one of our own planes and blame it on Saddam...Boom! War started already..... And no one but 2 or 3 to keep quiet about the plane....


----------



## peach174

more pictures and eye witness accounts
http://rense.com/general32/phot.htm


----------



## numan

peach174 said:


> *The pictures don't lie*


Why not?

No rational person would just assume that.
.


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> A war in the middle east? Is that what the Government wanted? Really?....


Afghanistan was the thin edge of the wedge. Once the US had dug in there, it made it easier to expand the war further into the Middle East.

It is an error to think of the Government as a monolithic whole. Not everybody, by any means, wanted the Middle East adventure. 

Cui bono? Who profited? Other than, as usual, the war profiteers and the Military-Industrial Conspiracy making their usual killing bleeding the American people dry, it was the Bush-Cheney tyranny that was was in charge of the stunt.

They were the front-men for the Pashas of Petroleum.

Of course, the whole military gallivanting did not make sense, other than the usual short-term banditry, but, just like other Americans, Oil Men have their own delusions.
.


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> Forensic evidence shows that a 757 did indeed hit the white house....


That was an interesting slip of the keyboard, Ollie.

I wonder if that qualifies as a Freudian Slip? · · 
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I suppose it does.....

At any rate hundreds of Photographs from dozens of photographers and you doubt where they were all taken....Funny little man.......

And again we already were nearly at war with Iraq, we certainly didn't need much of an excuse to go full blown war again.......We certainly didn't have to back door our way in when we already had our foot in the front door........


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> And again we already were nearly at war with Iraq, we certainly didn't need much of an excuse to go full blown war again.....


Oh, sure, no excuse at all to go to the other side of the globe to attack a country which had never attacked us!!

After all, we were perfectly justified in trampling on International Law and imitating Hitler, who attacked Poland (a country which was right next door) with phony, lying excuses (just as Bush did with Iraq) -- starting World War II.

The USA, when it was still worth something, participated in the Nuremberg Trials, which punished with death the sorts of things which the USA has done in the Middle East.

Did you swear an oath, Ollie,  to uphold the International War Crimes Laws, and did you basely violate that oath -- as so many American war makers did?
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Don't remember anything in my oath about international anything....

Got it hanging right here on my wall....let me see.....

Nope didn't think so.........


----------



## Mad Scientist

SFC Ollie said:


> A war in the middle east? Is that what the Government wanted? Really?
> 
> Let's think about this, We can crash 4 planes into 4 buildings (that's what the plan was) and kill thousands of Americans and blame it on people in Afghanistan because we want to go to war with Iraq, (who is shooting at our planes already). And we'll use mostly Saudi Arabian citizens to hijack the planes because that will give the truther movement more to talk about. This will mean we'll have to find hundreds of people who will not blow our cover story.
> 
> Or
> 
> We can simply blow up one of our own planes and blame it on Saddam...Boom! War started already..... *And no one but 2 or 3 to keep quiet about the plane*....


Was the 1st Twin Tower bombing called the "New Pearl Harbor"?

Was Oklahoma City called "The New Pearl Harbor"?

Was the USS Cole bombing called the "New Pearl Harbor"?

No because there weren't enough people killed to spark the appropriate outrage from the citizenry. But 9/11 was.

Also, the US Gov't standing down in Benghazi now moves all those "9/11 Conspiracy Theories" from the "Batshit Crazy" category to "Quite Possible".


----------



## SFC Ollie

One fighter jet being shot down by Saddam would have been enough to restart the gulf war.


----------



## TXPatriot

You can argue all you want about the veracity of proclamations made by the government.  I challenge the story-huggers to watch the videos I posted.  They show firemen inspecting the Pentagon damage shortly after 9/11.  There are 30 minutes and they show no sign of an airplane.  Nada.    You can take your DNA, plane pieces, light poles and other lies.  They all melt when it is obvious that THERE IS NO PLANE INSIDE THE PENTAGON!!!

You huggers like to believe that your world is right-side up and the government would never lie.  The world hhas been upside down since 9/11 with the US responsible for many innocent lives. Maybe you get a check in the mail for being so faithful to a criminal conspiracy.

Our country is under assault.  Don't let USA stand for United Slaves of America.  Most of us have children and grandchildren to consider. If there is a hell, the lowest part should be reserved for traitors, not against the USA, but against mankind.


----------



## SFC Ollie

TXPatriot said:


> You can argue all you want about the veracity of proclamations made by the government.  I challenge the story-huggers to watch the videos I posted.  They show firemen inspecting the Pentagon damage shortly after 9/11.  There are 30 minutes and they show no sign of an airplane.  Nada.    You can take your DNA, plane pieces, light poles and other lies.  They all melt when it is obvious that THERE IS NO PLANE INSIDE THE PENTAGON!!!
> 
> You huggers like to believe that your world is right-side up and the government would never lie.  The world hhas been upside down since 9/11 with the US responsible for many innocent lives. Maybe you get a check in the mail for being so faithful to a criminal conspiracy.
> 
> Our country is under assault.  Don't let USA stand for United Slaves of America.  Most of us have children and grandchildren to consider. If there is a hell, the lowest part should be reserved for traitors, not against the USA, but against mankind.



I've probably watched more truther videos than you have. But  when you can post a direct link please do so. I'll be glad to see if I've already seen them. And after i see which videos you are talking about i'll be glad to debunk them, probably again.............

So your videos that we can't see are more compelling evidence than the plane pieces and Dna and eyewitnesses.... Please go make some posts somewhere so we can see these marvelous videos....


----------



## numan

'
Well, *Sergeant* Ollie, as a former *[?]* government employee and supporter of the Patriotism Scam, what do you make of these statements of *Lieutenant Colonel* Bob Bowman?

*Former Head Of Star Wars Program Says Cheney Main 9/11 Suspect*
*Official version of events a conspiracy theory, says drills were cover for attacks*



> The former head of the Star Wars missile defense program under Presidents Ford and Carter has gone public to say that the official version of 9/11 is a conspiracy theory, and his main suspect for the architect of the attack is Vice President Dick Cheney.
> 
> Dr. Robert M. Bowman, Lt. Col., USAF, ret. flew 101 combat missions in Vietnam. He is the recipient of the Eisenhower Medal, the George F. Kennan Peace Prize, the Presidents Medal of Veterans for Peace, the Society of Military Engineers Gold Medal (twice), six Air Medals, and dozens of other awards and honors. His Ph.D. is in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering from Caltech. He chaired 8 major international conferences, and is one of the countrys foremost experts on National Security....
> 
> Bowman said that privately his military fighter pilot peers and colleagues did not disagree with his sentiments about the real story behind 9/11.
> 
> Bowman slammed the Patriot Act as having, "Done more to destroy the rights of Americans than all of our enemies combined."


.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you mean PRIVATE Ollie cause thats what he NEEDS to be demoted to.lol. agent Gomer Ollie dismissis high ranking credible people in very distinguished posistions saying THEY are all wrong and HE is right.The guy should start a comedy club.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

peach174 said:


> View attachment 26032
> 
> View attachment 26033
> 
> View attachment 26034
> 
> 
> more pictures and eye witness accounts
> http://rense.com/general32/phot.htm



all easily plantable evidence. You live in a fairytale land as well ignoring reality that just like at bld 7,evidence was illegally destroyed and removed at the scene of the crime with FBI workers illegally confiscating video cameras at a gas station a block away.You also are not aware of the fact that spokespeople for that airliner have said thats not the wreckage of a boeing 757.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

American Communist,Numan,take my advise.Dont reply to Gomer Ollie.He is an agent troll that has been sent here to troll these boards to simply waste your time with him.His handlers want you to reply to him and play his game while he trys to derail any  9/11 truth discussion.They got plants like him EVERYWHERE on message boards.even at just movie message boards amazingly.You have heard the old saying before-


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TXPatriot said:


> You can argue all you want about the veracity of proclamations made by the government.  I challenge the story-huggers to watch the videos I posted.  They show firemen inspecting the Pentagon damage shortly after 9/11.  There are 30 minutes and they show no sign of an airplane.  Nada.    You can take your DNA, plane pieces, light poles and other lies.  They all melt when it is obvious that THERE IS NO PLANE INSIDE THE PENTAGON!!!
> 
> You huggers like to believe that your world is right-side up and the government would never lie.  The world hhas been upside down since 9/11 with the US responsible for many innocent lives. Maybe you get a check in the mail for being so faithful to a criminal conspiracy.
> 
> Our country is under assault.  Don't let USA stand for United Slaves of America.  Most of us have children and grandchildren to consider. If there is a hell, the lowest part should be reserved for traitors, not against the USA, but against mankind.



stands up and gives standing ovation.


----------



## daws101

TXPatriot said:


> You can argue all you want about the veracity of proclamations made by the government.  I challenge the story-huggers to watch the videos I posted.  They show firemen inspecting the Pentagon damage shortly after 9/11.  There are 30 minutes and they show no sign of an airplane.  Nada.    You can take your DNA, plane pieces, light poles and other lies.  They all melt when it is obvious that THERE IS NO PLANE INSIDE THE PENTAGON!!!
> 
> You huggers like to believe that your world is right-side up and the government would never lie.  The world hhas been upside down since 9/11 with the US responsible for many innocent lives. Maybe you get a check in the mail for being so faithful to a criminal conspiracy.
> 
> Our country is under assault.  Don't let USA stand for United Slaves of America.  Most of us have children and grandchildren to consider. If there is a hell, the lowest part should be reserved for traitors, not against the USA, but against mankind.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> '
> Well, *Sergeant* Ollie, as a former *[?]* government employee and supporter of the Patriotism Scam, what do you make of these statements of *Lieutenant Colonel* Bob Bowman?
> 
> *Former Head Of Star Wars Program Says Cheney Main 9/11 Suspect*
> *Official version of events a conspiracy theory, says drills were cover for attacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The former head of the Star Wars missile defense program under Presidents Ford and Carter has gone public to say that the official version of 9/11 is a conspiracy theory, and his main suspect for the architect of the attack is Vice President Dick Cheney.
> 
> Dr. Robert M. Bowman, Lt. Col., USAF, ret. flew 101 combat missions in Vietnam. He is the recipient of the Eisenhower Medal, the George F. Kennan Peace Prize, the Presidents Medal of Veterans for Peace, the Society of Military Engineers Gold Medal (twice), six Air Medals, and dozens of other awards and honors. His Ph.D. is in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering from Caltech. He chaired 8 major international conferences, and is one of the countrys foremost experts on National Security....
> 
> Bowman said that privately his military fighter pilot peers and colleagues did not disagree with his sentiments about the real story behind 9/11.
> 
> Bowman slammed the Patriot Act as having, "Done more to destroy the rights of Americans than all of our enemies combined."
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Political ambitions

In 2000, he campaigned nationwide for the nomination of the Reform Party of the United States of America for President of the United States.[11] In some Reform Party straw polls, he polled better than the ultimate winner of the nomination Pat Buchanan, though still 40 points behind the frontrunner John Hagelin.[12] In the California 2000 presidential primaries, he came in third among five Reform Party candidates, after Donald Trump and John B. Anderson, with 15% of the vote. Including "votes cast by Independents or voters of another party", he came in third among six Reform Party candidates with 14% of the vote, after Trump and George D. Weber.[13][14][15]

Bowman was also considered as one of the running mates for John Hagelin, who was running as the Natural Law Party candidate for President and also one of the frontrunners for the Reform Party nomination.[16] Though many believed Bowman would win the slot on Hagelin's ticket as the candidate for Vice President of the United States,[17] he ultimately lost it to Nat Goldhaber.

In 2004, Bowman attempted another run at the Presidency, but ultimately endorsed John Kerry.[18] In 2005, he toured the United States at the invitation of friends honoring him for his efforts towards peace, viewing it as a sort of "farewell tour" due to his battle with a form of Non-Hodgkin lymphoma.[19]

In 2006, Bowman collected signatures to get on the ballot as a Democrat for the U.S. Representative seat for the Florida's 15th congressional district, currently held by Republican Dave Weldon. Democrat Timothy A. Shipe filed, but did not qualify.[20] Shipe was not known to the Brevard County, Florida Democratic party[21] whereas Bowman has been working with them.[22] In September 2006, Dr. Bowman won the Democratic Primary election, and became the official Democratic candidate running against the Republican incumbent in November 2006.

An article by Florida Today noted Bowman had about $6,000 campaign money compared to Weldon's $559,858.[23] By the end of September, the difference in campaign money had grown to Bowman's $21,944 versus Weldon's $673,321.[24] As of October 31, there had been no debate scheduled between the two.[25] Following the election, "With all 314 precincts reporting, the vote was: Weldon 125,596 Bowman 97,947"[26]

In October, 2008 Dr. Bowman endorsed the Congressional campaign of Dr. Kevin Barrett. Barrett got 2 percent of the vote in his Congressional district


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26032
> 
> View attachment 26033
> 
> View attachment 26034
> 
> 
> more pictures and eye witness accounts
> http://rense.com/general32/phot.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all easily plantable evidence. You live in a fairytale land as well ignoring reality that just like at bld 7,evidence was illegally destroyed and removed at the scene of the crime with FBI workers illegally confiscating video cameras at a gas station a block away.You also are not aware of the fact that spokespeople for that airliner have said thats not the wreckage of a boeing 757.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from you dawgshit.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you dawgshit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> American Communist,Numan,take my advise.Dont reply to Gomer Ollie.He is an agent troll that has been sent here to troll these boards to simply waste your time with him.His handlers want you to reply to him and play his game while he trys to derail any  9/11 truth discussion.They got plants like him EVERYWHERE on message boards.even at just movie message boards amazingly.You have heard the old saying before-








> *They got plants like him EVERYWHERE on message boards.*


----------



## numan

9/11 inside job said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26032
> View attachment 26033
> View attachment 26034
> more pictures and eye witness accounts
> http://rense.com/general32/phot.htm
> 
> 
> 
> all easily plantable evidence. You live in a fairytale land as well ignoring reality that just like at bld 7, evidence was illegally destroyed and removed at the scene of the crime with FBI workers illegally confiscating video cameras at a gas station a block away.You also are not aware of the fact that spokespeople for that airliner have said that's not the wreckage of a boeing 757.
Click to expand...

They have heard of photoshopping, right?

And showing the same photograph of planted "evidence" over and over and over....?

What a dreamworld they live in !!





.


----------



## numan

'
*Which is more believable?

THIS :






OR THIS :*






You decide.
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> '
> Well, *Sergeant* Ollie, as a former *[?]* government employee and supporter of the Patriotism Scam, what do you make of these statements of *Lieutenant Colonel* Bob Bowman?
> 
> *Former Head Of Star Wars Program Says Cheney Main 9/11 Suspect*
> *Official version of events a conspiracy theory, says drills were cover for attacks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The former head of the Star Wars missile defense program under Presidents Ford and Carter has gone public to say that the official version of 9/11 is a conspiracy theory, and his main suspect for the architect of the attack is Vice President Dick Cheney.
> 
> Dr. Robert M. Bowman, Lt. Col., USAF, ret. flew 101 combat missions in Vietnam. He is the recipient of the Eisenhower Medal, the George F. Kennan Peace Prize, the Presidents Medal of Veterans for Peace, the Society of Military Engineers Gold Medal (twice), six Air Medals, and dozens of other awards and honors. His Ph.D. is in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering from Caltech. He chaired 8 major international conferences, and is one of the countrys foremost experts on National Security....
> 
> Bowman said that privately his military fighter pilot peers and colleagues did not disagree with his sentiments about the real story behind 9/11.
> 
> Bowman slammed the Patriot Act as having, "Done more to destroy the rights of Americans than all of our enemies combined."
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


This is the same guy who is pitching an action fiction book to help the 911 truth movement....

I'm sorry,  how does fiction and truth fit together again?


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> '
> *Which is more believable?
> 
> THIS :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR THIS :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You decide.
> .



So your pictures that show what you want them to show are real and anything that shows what doesn't fit into your little mind is faked....

Got it.....


----------



## numan

" 
You haven't answered the question:



numan said:


> *Which is more believable?
> 
> THIS :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR THIS :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You decide.


.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> '
> *Which is more believable?
> 
> THIS :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR THIS :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You decide.
> .


both


----------



## numan

daws101 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Which is more believable?
> 
> THIS :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR THIS :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You decide.
> 
> 
> 
> both
Click to expand...

Clever, Daws, but you can't have it both ways. They are contradictory.

Either you have the mess depicted in photo #1, or the almost pristine lawn in photo #2.

One or the other.
.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Which is more believable?
> 
> THIS :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR THIS :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You decide.
> 
> 
> 
> both
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clever, Daws, but you can't have it both ways. They are contradictory.
> 
> Either you have the mess depicted in photo #1, or the almost pristine lawn in photo #2.
> 
> One or the other.
> .
Click to expand...

no ,they're not 
that were taken at about the same time.  only in the foreground is the lawn "pristine".
appears you have a bad case of tunnel vision.
there is nothing nefarious about that piece  of wreckage being where it is..
cause and effect.


----------



## SFC Ollie

How can one see those hundreds of small pieces of debris in that far back photo? Other than that lawn is far from being pristine or barely even green from that distance yet seems greener closer up...Maybe it's all that debris that makes the lawn look bad....


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> How can one see those hundreds of small pieces of debris in that far back photo? Other than that lawn is far from being pristine or barely even green from that distance yet seems greener closer up...Maybe it's all that debris that makes the lawn look bad....


not to mention it's late summer.....


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> '
> *Which is more believable?
> 
> THIS :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR THIS :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You decide.
> .



Why are you showing the viewpoint of the "clean lawn" that shouldn't have debris on it and comparing it to a photo of the area with debris that was to the extreme left of your "clean lawn"?

Do you know at what angle the jet impacted the face of the Pentagon? Why would debris end up back the way the jet had come from? That's like throwing a ball at a wall from a 60 degree angle and expecting it to come back to you.

Tell you what. Explain where this next photo's viewpoint/area is location-wise compared to your "clean lawn" area.


----------



## numan

'
Most of the lawn is pristine.

What your photo shows is clearly mostly bits of the building that showered down in a preferential direction. That is more consistent with a missile or missile-like vehicle hitting the building than the chaotic swirl of metalic material that would result from a relatively fragile airliner hitting the building.

You claim that, in my picture, we are looking from the direction the hypothetical airliner came in. There are structures and construction supplies in front of the building which the airplane would necessarily have hit before it reached the building. Those structures are almost entirely unscathed, or -- dare one say it? -- pristine.
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26032
> View attachment 26033
> View attachment 26034
> more pictures and eye witness accounts
> http://rense.com/general32/phot.htm
> 
> 
> 
> all easily plantable evidence. You live in a fairytale land as well ignoring reality that just like at bld 7, evidence was illegally destroyed and removed at the scene of the crime with FBI workers illegally confiscating video cameras at a gas station a block away.You also are not aware of the fact that spokespeople for that airliner have said that's not the wreckage of a boeing 757.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have heard of photoshopping, right?
> 
> And showing the same photograph of planted "evidence" over and over and over....?
> 
> What a dreamworld they live in !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...




yeah apparently they are clueless what the word photoshopping means or what planted evidence or what the sentence-illegally removing and destroying evidence means.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> '
> *Which is more believable?
> 
> THIS :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR THIS :*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You decide.
> .


----------



## numan

'
Modern techniques for confusing people are very advanced. There are some eye-witnesses (presuming that they are not government-agent "plants") who claim to have seen an airliner hit the Pentagon, *and there are other eye-witnesses who are sure that no airliner was involved.*

Here is a possible scenario that could explain the discrepancy -- "the over-flight is faster than the eye."











After that, it's less than two miles to a convenient runway at Reagan National Airport:






Most of the intervening space between the Pentagon and Reagan Airport is roads, parking lots and wasteland.  Not many people would notice the plane, and those that did would assume that it was part of regular traffic landing at the airport.

One other tidbit: there were evacuations and confusion at a number of key areas at Reagan Airport just before the explosion at the Pentagon!
.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> '
> Most of the lawn is pristine.
> 
> What your photo shows is clearly mostly bits of the building that showered down in a preferential direction. That is more consistent with a missile or missile-like vehicle hitting the building than the chaotic swirl of metalic material that would result from a relatively fragile airliner hitting the building.
> 
> You claim that, in my picture, we are looking from the direction the hypothetical airliner came in. There are structures and construction supplies in front of the building which the airplane would necessarily have hit before it reached the building. Those structures are almost entirely unscathed, or -- dare one say it? -- pristine.
> .


wrong!


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> '
> Most of the lawn is pristine.
> 
> What your photo shows is clearly mostly bits of the building that showered down in a preferential direction. That is more consistent with a missile or missile-like vehicle hitting the building than the chaotic swirl of metalic material that would result from a relatively fragile airliner hitting the building.
> 
> You claim that, in my picture, we are looking from the direction the hypothetical airliner came in. There are structures and construction supplies in front of the building which the airplane would necessarily have hit before it reached the building. Those structures are almost entirely unscathed, or -- dare one say it? -- pristine.
> .



Um, a 25,000lb generator knocked off it's foundation. Unscathed, I think not.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

numan said:


> '
> Modern techniques for confusing people are very advanced. There are some eye-witnesses (presuming that they are not government-agent "plants") who claim to have seen an airliner hit the Pentagon, *and there are other eye-witnesses who are sure that no airliner was involved.*
> 
> Here is a possible scenario that could explain the discrepancy -- "the over-flight is faster than the eye."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that, it's less than two miles to a convenient runway at Reagan National Airport:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the intervening space between the Pentagon and Reagan Airport is roads, parking lots and wasteland.  Not many people would notice the plane, and those that did would assume that it was part of regular traffic landing at the airport.
> 
> One other tidbit: there were evacuations and confusion at a number of key areas at Reagan Airport just before the explosion at the Pentagon!
> .




You a real asshole aren't you?


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> You claim that, in my picture, we are looking from the direction the hypothetical airliner came in. There are structures and construction supplies in front of the building which the airplane would necessarily have hit before it reached the building. Those structures are almost entirely unscathed, or -- dare one say it? -- pristine.
> .



Nice try. 

The "construction supplies and structures" were to the right of the planes path. The plane did clip a part of the fence and a generator inside the fence.

Pristine...


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> Modern techniques for confusing people are very advanced. There are some eye-witnesses (presuming that they are not government-agent "plants") who claim to have seen an airliner hit the Pentagon, *and there are other eye-witnesses who are sure that no airliner was involved.*



What? No quotes from those witnesses who said that no airliner was involved?



numan said:


> Here is a possible scenario that could explain the discrepancy -- "the over-flight is faster than the eye."





Not the fly over crap again... It's 2013. Get with the times already.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Gamolon said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Modern techniques for confusing people are very advanced. There are some eye-witnesses (presuming that they are not government-agent "plants") who claim to have seen an airliner hit the Pentagon, *and there are other eye-witnesses who are sure that no airliner was involved.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What? No quotes from those witnesses who said that no airliner was involved?
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a possible scenario that could explain the discrepancy -- "the over-flight is faster than the eye."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the fly over crap again... It's 2013. Get with the times already.
Click to expand...


He has to get the fly over crap out of the way before he moves on to the energy beam nonsense.


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


>


You can always identify 9/11 scammers by the fact that they invariably show photos taken *AFTER* the Pentagon walls had collapsed, rather than the situation immediately after the penetrating missile hit the building:






*VERSUS*











Oh, by the way, *more pristine lawn !!*

And notice the reels of cable.  The force of the supposed airliner explosion hasn't even knocked them over !!
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always identify 9/11 scammers by the fact that they invariably show photos taken *AFTER* the Pentagon walls had collapsed, rather than the situation immediately after the penetrating missile hit the building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VERSUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way, *more pristine lawn !!*
> 
> And notice the reels of cable.  The force of the supposed airliner explosion hasn't even knocked them over !!
> .
Click to expand...


agents Ollie and Gam sure get paid well by their handlers ,no way woud they keep coming back fro these constant ass beatings they get from you here on this thread for free.and of course they will deny reality of course that they havent been taken to school by you.Lying is ALL they know how to do. that picture there speaks a thousand words,pristine is right.No blazing scarring burn marks from the jets or anything like there should be from an airliner.thier handlers are going to have to think of something very clever to get around that fact for them to post next.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Pristine lawn..................





















Makes a difference when you get a little closer to the subject. Why don't we ask those people who picked up all that shit how Pristine the lawn was?

Of course these pictures couldn't have been taken at the pentagon or they were photoshoped in 3-2-1.........


----------



## PredFan

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always identify 9/11 scammers by the fact that they invariably show photos taken *AFTER* the Pentagon walls had collapsed, rather than the situation immediately after the penetrating missile hit the building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VERSUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way, *more pristine lawn !!*
> 
> And notice the reels of cable.  The force of the supposed airliner explosion hasn't even knocked them over !!
> .
Click to expand...


Funny, what I see is evidence of a plane crash.


----------



## PredFan

My friends, here we have a prime example of a fool. Because ONLY a fool would post these picture and believe that either: A, he's fooling anyone, or B, they actually show his point.



numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always identify 9/11 scammers by the fact that they invariably show photos taken *AFTER* the Pentagon walls had collapsed, rather than the situation immediately after the penetrating missile hit the building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VERSUS*
Click to expand...


If you look at the one he posts to dispute the first two, you will notice that the picture is chosen because the section shown in the first two is obscured by smoke in the 3rd.



numan said:


> Oh, by the way, *more pristine lawn !!*



The poster doesn't notice the AFFF (Aqueous Film Forming Foam aka Fire-Retardant Foam) all over the so-called "pristine lawn".



numan said:


> And notice the reels of cable.  The force of the supposed airliner explosion hasn't even knocked them over !!
> .



But this comment is what's hilarious. The guy ACTUALLY says that the reels of cable aren't knocked over!!!

Because we KNOW the military and how sloppy they are! Just setting things down hap-hazardly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always identify 9/11 scammers by the fact that they invariably show photos taken *AFTER* the Pentagon walls had collapsed, rather than the situation immediately after the penetrating missile hit the building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *VERSUS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, by the way, *more pristine lawn !!*
> 
> And notice the reels of cable.  The force of the supposed airliner explosion hasn't even knocked them over !!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> agents Ollie and Gam sure get paid well by their handlers ,no way woud they keep coming back fro these constant ass beatings they get from you here on this thread for free.and of course they will deny reality of course that they havent been taken to school by you.Lying is ALL they know how to do. that picture there speaks a thousand words,pristine is right.No blazing scarring burn marks from the jets or anything like there should be from an airliner.thier handlers are going to have to think of something very clever to get around that fact for them to post next.
Click to expand...


as evidenced from the replys,your making way too much sense for the trolls to comprehend here NUMAN.hee hee.


----------



## numan

'
Yup, Ollie, you have to get _real_ close to the walls of the building before you start seeing the fragments of cement, stone facing, window shards, wrecked vehicles and corrugated iron shed shattered by the penetrating missile which hit the Pentagon.



PredFan said:


> Funny, what I see is evidence of a plane crash.


Why are you telling me? I'm not your oculist.
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> '
> Yup, Ollie, you have to get _real_ close to the walls of the building before you start seeing the fragments of cement, stone facing, window shards and corrugated iron shed shattered by the penetrating missile which hit the Pentagon.
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, what I see is evidence of a plane crash.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you telling me? I'm not your oculist.
> .
Click to expand...


ask him to explain where the luggage,the bodies and the tail section are then if he sees the wreakage of an airliner that you see from a normal airliner then if he is so sure he sees it. and aks him why the spokepeople for that airliner have said thats not a wreckage of a boeing 757. let him know saying they are wrong about that is like saying a mechanic is wrong about a car being low on gasoline and the lady of the household is an expert. I would be he has me on ignore.

He got frustrated with me years ago when i cornered him with facts about 9/11 he could nopt refute.he got frustrated he could not counter them and called me names and ran off and has had me on ignore ever since.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Yet 911shitforbrains will not present his proof that any airliner said there was no wreckage of a 757. Especially when it is clear by the evidence that that is the only thing that could have hit the pentagon....

But then he wouldn't know that because , Shhhhh I'm on ignore........

And i forgot all the pictures of those pieces and parts of a 757 were ether not taken at the Pentagon or were planted....Because nuwman  has said so............


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> Yet 911shitforbrains will not present his proof that any airliner said there was no wreckage of a 757. Especially when it is clear by the evidence that that is the only thing that could have hit the pentagon....
> 
> But then he wouldn't know that because , Shhhhh I'm on ignore........
> 
> And i forgot all the pictures of those pieces and parts of a 757 were ether not taken at the Pentagon or were planted....Because nuwman  has said so............


numan says lot of strange things ,that's what reality challenged people do.


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> And i forgot all the pictures of those pieces and parts of a 757 were ether not taken at the Pentagon or were planted....Because nuwman  has said so............


Oh, you just lie.

I've never said any such thing. I have insisted that I will not accept or believe claims by untrustworthy government, lying media, official spokesmen on the make, talking heads or especially those Mafia goons in the Nazoid American "security" apparatus -- not just on their say-so or demands to "trust them", but only backed by solid proof from multiple worthy sources.

A government is not to be trusted that already is damned for its actions in Iraq,  Yugoslavia, Iran-Contra, Panama, Nicaragua, Chile, Gulf of Tonkin lies, Kennedy Assassination, Iran, Guatemala, Hiroshima and Nagasaki lies, Pearl Harbor tricks, occupying countries like Nazis even before the Nazis, as in the Philippines, stealing part of Colombia for its Canal Zone, conquering Hawaii, overthrowing its government and reducing its people to an oppressed minority in their own land, back to the phony "Remember the Maine" incident, and beyond.

One would have to be crazy to trust anything that comes from the American government and the Power Structure that lies behind it -- not unless it was checked once, twice, thrice and fice !!
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

BS, you've questioned every pic that doesn't fit what you want to be true.....And every pic that you think helps your case is OK...

I may have been born at night, but it wasn't last night........


----------



## SAYIT

9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> Yup, Ollie, you have to get _real_ close to the walls of the building before you start seeing the fragments of cement, stone facing, window shards and corrugated iron shed shattered by the penetrating missile which hit the Pentagon.
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, what I see is evidence of a plane crash.
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you telling me? I'm not your oculist.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ask him to explain where the luggage,the bodies and the tail section are then if he sees the wreakage of an airliner that you see from a normal airliner then if he is so sure he sees it. and aks him why the spokepeople for that airliner have said thats not a wreckage of a boeing 757. let him know saying they are wrong about that is like saying a mechanic is wrong about a car being low on gasoline and the lady of the household is an expert. I would be he has me on ignore.
> 
> He got frustrated with me years ago when i cornered him with facts about 9/11 he could nopt refute.he got frustrated he could not counter them and called me names and ran off and has had me on ignore ever since.
Click to expand...


No one runs from you, Princess. They quickly learn you are a mindless chimp and move on to more adult conversation ... that which is way over your pinhead.
Even  your CT comrades have astoundingly little respect for the adolescent silliness that oozes from your keyboard.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And i forgot all the pictures of those pieces and parts of a 757 were ether not taken at the Pentagon or were planted....Because nuwman  has said so............
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you just lie.
> 
> I've never said any such thing. I have insisted that I will not accept or believe claims by untrustworthy government, lying media, official spokesmen on the make, talking heads or especially those Mafia goons in the Nazoid American "security" apparatus -- not just on their say-so or demands to "trust them", but only backed by solid proof from multiple worthy sources.
> 
> A government is not to be trusted that already is damned for its actions in Iraq,  Yugoslavia, Iran-Contra, Panama, Nicaragua, Chile, Gulf of Tonkin lies, Kennedy Assassination, Iran, Guatemala, Hiroshima and Nagasaki lies, Pearl Harbor tricks, occupying countries like Nazis even before the Nazis, as in the Philippines, stealing part of Colombia for its Canal Zone, conquering Hawaii, overthrowing its government and reducing its people to an oppressed minority in their own land, back to the phony "Remember the Maine" incident, and beyond.
> 
> One would have to be crazy to trust anything that comes from the American government and the Power Structure that lies behind it -- not unless it was checked once, twice, thrice and fice !!
> .
Click to expand...




your post here is full of way too much logic and common sense for  them to understand or comprehend.you are going to overload and fry their brains with all this logic and common sense you have spewed on them.they aree going to have a mental breakdown being overloaded with all this truth you posted here.

Thier logic is disregard the fact out lamesteam media and corrupt government insitutions have had a LONNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG history of lying to the american people,that we should automatically accept that they are telling the truth about 9/11 even though they cant produce the seats,the luggage,the tail section or nose section that you see in a plane wreackage like this,and ignore the fact that the FBI illegally destroyed and removed evidence at a crime scene illegally removing and confiscating the cameras at a gas station a block away from tjhe pentagon,none of that stuff matters in their warped minds,they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are and then come on here and deny they have been defeated.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And i forgot all the pictures of those pieces and parts of a 757 were ether not taken at the Pentagon or were planted....Because nuwman  has said so............
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you just lie.
> 
> I've never said any such thing. I have insisted that I will not accept or believe claims by untrustworthy government, lying media, official spokesmen on the make, talking heads or especially those Mafia goons in the Nazoid American "security" apparatus -- not just on their say-so or demands to "trust them", but only backed by solid proof from multiple worthy sources.
> 
> A government is not to be trusted that already is damned for its actions in Iraq,  Yugoslavia, Iran-Contra, Panama, Nicaragua, Chile, Gulf of Tonkin lies, Kennedy Assassination, Iran, Guatemala, Hiroshima and Nagasaki lies, Pearl Harbor tricks, occupying countries like Nazis even before the Nazis, as in the Philippines, stealing part of Colombia for its Canal Zone, conquering Hawaii, overthrowing its government and reducing its people to an oppressed minority in their own land, back to the phony "Remember the Maine" incident, and beyond.
> 
> One would have to be crazy to trust anything that comes from the American government and the Power Structure that lies behind it -- not unless it was checked once, twice, thrice and fice !!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your post here is full of too much logic and common sense form them to understand or comprehend.you are going to overload and fry their brains with all this logic and common sense you have spewed on them.theya re going to have a mental breakdown being overloaded with all this truth you posted here.
> 
> Thier logic is disregard the fact out lamesteam media and corrupt government insitutions have had a LONNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG history of lying to the american people,that we should acutomatically accept that they are telling the truth about 9/11 even though they cant produce the seats,the luggage,the tail section or nose section that you see in a plane wreackage like this,and ignore the fact that the FBI illegally destroyed and removed evidence at a crime scene illegally removing confiscating the cameras at a gas station a block away from tjhe pentagon,none of that stuff matters in their wapred minds,they can onlyslinf shit in defeat like the moneky trolls they are and then come on here and deny they have been defeated.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

showing your childish obsession you have with me again i see rat in the ass.


----------



## numan

'
You can always identify 9/11 scammers by the fact that they invariably show photos taken *AFTER* the Pentagon walls had collapsed, rather than the situation immediately after the penetrating missile hit the building:






*VERSUS*










Oh, by the way, *more pristine lawn !!*

And notice the reels of cable.  The force of the supposed airliner explosion hasn't even knocked them over !!

Isn't it interesting that, over and over, only this ONE piece of supposed debris (and a small piece placed right by it) is ever shown in photographs of the Pentagon lawn that day. *Just one* of what might be imagined to be a piece of the AA 77 plane -- just one!! -- artistically arranged on the pristine lawn  to show up clearly with no other distracting bits and pieces of metal near it !!






Closer to the building, you can see what are clearly fragments of concrete and stone from the building (no recognizable metal pieces), and then -- nothing!! -- just clean lawn all the way to the modern art _objet trouvé_ so tastefully and photogenically displayed. 
No smaller bits of metal, which a naughty sceptic might think should be much more common and widely spread than one large, apparently unsinged, hunk.
And this in all directions!! Looking back in the opposite direction -- behold!! pristine lawn as far as the eye can see!!





.


----------



## numan

'





I wonder -- are these the anonymous _artistes_ responsible for this art installation, hurrying and bustling about to get it ready in time for its opening?

.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I rest my case...........


----------



## eots

THIS MUST BE THE RESULT  ONE OF THOSE OFFICE FIRES..
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EM6lySv8Y4]fed ex - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## 7forever

LANDING GEAR WAS PLANTED BY GOVERNMENT RETARDS

Was 9/11 landing gear hidden on purpose?

"The odds of it entering that space at exactly that angle that would permit it to squeeze in there ... it had to come in at almost precisely the right angle," a police spokesman told The New York Times. *Investigators are considering the possibility that it was deliberately stuck in the spot, CNN reports*.

"We are also looking into a possibility *it was lowered by a rope*," said NYPD commissioner *Raymond Kelly, who noted that some rope seemed to be wrapped up in the landing gear*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eots said:


> THIS MUST BE THE RESULT  ONE OF THOSE OFFICE FIRES..
> fed ex - YouTube


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> I rest my case...........


Please rest your case on Ratty. 

He deserves to be squashed for all his juvenile, silly cartoons.
.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case...........
> 
> 
> 
> Please rest your case on Ratty.
> 
> He deserves to be squashed for all his juvenile, silly cartoons.
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## numan

'





Well, at least it's not a cartoon or picture of a doll !

Congratulations on one small step upward from your usual mental degradation.

Good looking guy, too!

Not as ruggedly handsome and American as Alfred E. Neuman, my eponymous avatar, but still....
.


----------



## numan

'





How clever of that jumbo airliner to make such a small hole, and fit into it, without knocking over those reels of cable so close to the entry hole!!

Of course, if the entry hole had been made by a penetrating missile, rather than an airliner.... · · 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Keep telling yourself that.......A missile would not have moved that generator then go into the building...


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> Keep telling yourself that.......A missile would not have moved that generator then go into the building...


The generator?

Ah, how well your handlers in the military conditioned you to believe Authority without question!!

The following picture was taken within minutes of the missile hitting the Pentagon.

 Note the forward location of the generator unit, on the extreme right of the picture; it will be moved during the night, for a propaganda photo-op.






Here, the trailer/generator is seen on fire. If the engine of the hypothetical airliner had been low enough to the ground to knock that ground-level hole in the fence, then the "wing" would have been low enough to smash full into the trailer/generator -- which would have caused far more damage to the trailer/generator than is seen.





.


----------



## SFC Ollie

It was moved when part of the plane that then hit the wall moved it. And that is simple observation not government handlers, or tricks of the camera it is visible evidence..... How stupid are you? Or how stupid do you think I am?


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> Or how stupid do you think I am?


You really don't want me to answer that question, Ollie!
.


----------



## numan

'
How lucky it was that the walls collapsed 15 minutes after the missile entry -- well, luck, or pre-positioned explosives!!

With pictures like this, some people have even been conned into thinking the entry hole was 40 feet or more wide, rather than 16 or 18 feet !!






Suppose the brain-dead American public didn't have television-fried brains, and had seen the real situation immediately after the entry :






Oh, look at the still upright reels of cable!! They show up so well against the flame, don't they?

Or they might have seen *THIS!*






Those undamaged reels of cable are excellently placed to be a reliable point of reference, aren't they?
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

How far from the building are those cable reels? What makes you believe for a minute that the Pentagon officials (Being military and all that) or any self respecting contractor would leave cable reels in such a haphazard position?


----------



## numan

'
Come, come, Ollie !!

Even the _Encyclopedia Britannica_ recognized the value of military "method" by ranking intelligence (in descending order):

*Intelligence, Human

Intelligence, Animal

Intelligence, Military*
.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

numan said:


> '
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How clever of that jumbo airliner to make such a small hole, and fit into it, without knocking over those reels of cable so close to the entry hole!!
> 
> Of course, if the entry hole had been made by a penetrating missile, rather than an airliner.... · ·
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



It's only a circle on a picture .


----------



## numan

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> It's only a circle on a picture


And the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory is only a hole in your brain.

.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

And the Official I can not show anything else but shady pictures theory is the only hole in your brain .


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> '
> How lucky it was that the walls collapsed 15 minutes after the missile entry -- well, luck, or pre-positioned explosives!!
> 
> With pictures like this, some people have even been conned into thinking the entry hole was 40 feet or more wide, rather than 16 or 18 feet !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose the brain-dead American public didn't have television-fried brains, and had seen the real situation immediately after the entry :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, look at the still upright reels of cable!! They show up so well against the flame, don't they?
> 
> Or they might have seen *THIS!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those undamaged reels of cable are excellently placed to be a reliable point of reference, aren't they?
> .


lol! can you present any evidence proving those reels are in there original positions and are undamaged it looks to me as if that where they ended up.
no one who uses those type of reels  would arrange them in such a haphazard manner.
as for POR.. it's meaningless, you'd have to prove they were placed there for that purpose.
LIKE ALL YOUR OTHER "OBERVATIONS" THEY HAVE NO BASIS IN FACT.


----------



## numan

daws101 said:


> can you present any evidence proving those reels are in there original positions and are undamaged it looks to me as if that where they ended up.


They are close to the outside wall. What! You think the blast would have pushed them toward the building?! And kept them upright?!



> no one who uses those type of reels  would arrange them in such a haphazard manner.


That is a silly comment. How would you know?



> LIKE ALL YOUR OTHER "OBERVATIONS" THEY HAVE NO BASIS IN FACT.


LIKE SO MANY OF YOUR COMMENTS ON THIS SUBJECT, THEY HAVE NO BASIS IN LOGIC.
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Because after 22 years in the Signal Corps, and 60 years of life,  I've seen just a few cable reels in my day..........


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you present any evidence proving those reels are in there original positions and are undamaged it looks to me as if that where they ended up.
> 
> 
> 
> They are close to the outside wall. What! You think the blast would have pushed them toward the building?! And kept them upright?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no one who uses those type of reels  would arrange them in such a haphazard manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a silly comment. How would you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE ALL YOUR OTHER "OBERVATIONS" THEY HAVE NO BASIS IN FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LIKE SO MANY OF YOUR COMMENTS ON THIS SUBJECT, THEY HAVE NO BASIS IN LOGIC.
> .
Click to expand...

funny how every ct nut say's that every time their ass is in a crack.
my first line has  no ambiguities.. do you have any proof refuting the question.
2.how would I know I've used that type of reel many times they weigh several tons even when empty. what blast? no explosives or explosive residue was ever found..


----------



## numan

daws101 said:


> what blast? no explosives or explosive residue was ever found..


You are claiming that the cement and stone wall was not blasted to fragments when the missile hit the building? The rubble can be clearly seen in photos.

But you do seem to have made a small step toward rational scepticism. You appear to recognize that the government can tamper with evidence, since in denying a blast, you are rejecting the miserable ploy made by the government when it released these scraps of video:







Of course, what you should have seen was something like this:






So, Mr. Wacky-Official-Conspiracy-Theory-Devotee, it is you who is in the cleft stick. Either there was a blast, which you have denied, OR the official government video has been doctored. And when you have admitted that much govt. falsification, who knows how far it extended?
.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what blast? no explosives or explosive residue was ever found..
> 
> 
> 
> You are claiming that the cement and stone wall was not blasted to fragments when the missile hit the building? The rubble can be clearly seen in photos.
> 
> But you do seem to have made a small step toward rational scepticism. You appear to recognize that the government can tamper with evidence, since in denying a blast, you are rejecting the miserable ploy made by the government when it released these scraps of video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, what you should have seen was something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Mr. Wacky-Official-Conspiracy-Theory-Devotee, it is you who is in the cleft stick. Either there was a blast, which you have denied, OR the official government video has been doctored. And when you have admitted that much govt. falsification, who knows how far it extended?
> .
Click to expand...

I think you need to learn to read I made it clear there was no missile and the  bits you yammer about were caused  by the plane colliding with the pentagon.
the clip you claim to be fake or evidence of a missile is the best proof you're talking out your ass.  if a missile was used where the fuck is the high speed blast wave.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

numan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what blast? no explosives or explosive residue was ever found..
> 
> 
> 
> You are claiming that the cement and stone wall was not blasted to fragments when the missile hit the building? The rubble can be clearly seen in photos.
> 
> But you do seem to have made a small step toward rational scepticism. You appear to recognize that the government can tamper with evidence, since in denying a blast, you are rejecting the miserable ploy made by the government when it released these scraps of video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, what you should have seen was something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Mr. Wacky-Official-Conspiracy-Theory-Devotee, it is you who is in the cleft stick. Either there was a blast, which you have denied, OR the official government video has been doctored. And when you have admitted that much govt. falsification, who knows how far it extended?
> .
Click to expand...


While every other conspiritard on the internet is arguing about which side of the Citgo station Flight 77 flew over, you're still clinging to the missle story.


Congrats on your effort to stay stuck in 2002.


----------



## PredFan

I think Numan is trying to supplant InsideJob as the biggest CT nutcase on this board.


----------



## PredFan

SAYIT said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> Yup, Ollie, you have to get _real_ close to the walls of the building before you start seeing the fragments of cement, stone facing, window shards and corrugated iron shed shattered by the penetrating missile which hit the Pentagon.
> 
> 
> Why are you telling me? I'm not your oculist.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ask him to explain where the luggage,the bodies and the tail section are then if he sees the wreakage of an airliner that you see from a normal airliner then if he is so sure he sees it. and aks him why the spokepeople for that airliner have said thats not a wreckage of a boeing 757. let him know saying they are wrong about that is like saying a mechanic is wrong about a car being low on gasoline and the lady of the household is an expert. I would be he has me on ignore.
> 
> He got frustrated with me years ago when i cornered him with facts about 9/11 he could nopt refute.he got frustrated he could not counter them and called me names and ran off and has had me on ignore ever since.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one runs from you, Princess. They quickly learn you are a mindless chimp and move on to more adult conversation ... that which is way over your pinhead.
> Even  your CT comrades have astoundingly little respect for the adolescent silliness that oozes from your keyboard.
Click to expand...


He's on ignore because 1; he doesn't add anything to any discussion, and 2; because he thinks that the person with the most smilies on their posts is the winner.


----------



## PredFan

numan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what blast? no explosives or explosive residue was ever found..
> 
> 
> 
> You are claiming that the cement and stone wall was not blasted to fragments when the missile hit the building? The rubble can be clearly seen in photos.
> 
> But you do seem to have made a small step toward rational scepticism. You appear to recognize that the government can tamper with evidence, since in denying a blast, you are rejecting the miserable ploy made by the government when it released these scraps of video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, what you should have seen was something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Mr. Wacky-Official-Conspiracy-Theory-Devotee, it is you who is in the cleft stick. Either there was a blast, which you have denied, OR the official government video has been doctored. And when you have admitted that much govt. falsification, who knows how far it extended?
> .
Click to expand...


The doctored photo is at the top dumbass. Why do you think there are so many frames missing?


----------



## numan

PredFan said:


> The doctored photo is at the top dumbass. Why do you think there are so many frames missing?


So you are now aware that the government has doctored evidence !!

Congratulations on your movement from darkness into light !!
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The doctored photo is at the top dumbass. Why do you think there are so many frames missing?
> 
> 
> 
> So you are now aware that the government has doctored evidence !!
> 
> Congratulations on your movement from darkness into light !!
> .
Click to expand...


----------



## daws101

PredFan said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what blast? no explosives or explosive residue was ever found..
> 
> 
> 
> You are claiming that the cement and stone wall was not blasted to fragments when the missile hit the building? The rubble can be clearly seen in photos.
> 
> But you do seem to have made a small step toward rational scepticism. You appear to recognize that the government can tamper with evidence, since in denying a blast, you are rejecting the miserable ploy made by the government when it released these scraps of video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, what you should have seen was something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Mr. Wacky-Official-Conspiracy-Theory-Devotee, it is you who is in the cleft stick. Either there was a blast, which you have denied, OR the official government video has been doctored. And when you have admitted that much govt. falsification, who knows how far it extended?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The doctored photo is at the top dumbass. Why do you think there are so many frames missing?
Click to expand...

sorry but no the top first angle is not doctored 
the second angle (bottom) is doctored.
it's been slowed down and the plane was added 
fyi both those recorders/ cameras shot one frame per second .
depending on what format the fps varies (  24p, 25p, and 30p.)
so that clip is missing 23, 24,or 29 frames 
at best you're seeing 1/25 to 1/29 of what happened. 
either way it a fuel explosion from a jet not a high or incendiary charge in a missile war head.


----------



## SFC Ollie

> either way it a fuel explosion from a jet not a high or incendiary charge in a missile war head.



Exactly..........


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> either way it a fuel explosion from a jet not a high or incendiary charge in a missile war head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly..........
Click to expand...

yup! 
did you notice numan has skirted the set dressing issue?


----------



## SAYIT

PredFan said:


> I think Numan is trying to supplant InsideJob as the biggest CT nutcase on this board.



Numan must be a Hand Job sock puppet. It's not possible that two peeps could be that stupid.


----------



## daws101

SAYIT said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Numan is trying to supplant InsideJob as the biggest CT nutcase on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Numan must be a Hand Job sock puppet. It's not possible that two peeps could be that stupid.
Click to expand...

I'd say it was the other way round ..handjob is numan's cyber ventriloquist dummy.
handjob says all the shit numan would never say in public .


----------



## Wyld Kard

daws101 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what blast? no explosives or explosive residue was ever found..
> 
> 
> 
> You are claiming that the cement and stone wall was not blasted to fragments when the missile hit the building? The rubble can be clearly seen in photos.
> 
> But you do seem to have made a small step toward rational scepticism. You appear to recognize that the government can tamper with evidence, since in denying a blast, you are rejecting the miserable ploy made by the government when it released these scraps of video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, what you should have seen was something like this:
> 
> 
> So, Mr. Wacky-Official-Conspiracy-Theory-Devotee, it is you who is in the cleft stick. Either there was a blast, which you have denied, OR the official government video has been doctored. And when you have admitted that much govt. falsification, who knows how far it extended?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you need to learn to read I made it clear there was no missile and the  bits you yammer about were caused  by the plane colliding with the pentagon.
> the clip you claim to be fake or evidence of a missile is the best proof you're talking out your ass.  if a missile was used where the fuck is the high speed blast wave.
Click to expand...







*"were caused by the plane colliding with the pentagon"*

 

I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it really works.


----------



## daws101

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are claiming that the cement and stone wall was not blasted to fragments when the missile hit the building? The rubble can be clearly seen in photos.
> 
> But you do seem to have made a small step toward rational scepticism. You appear to recognize that the government can tamper with evidence, since in denying a blast, you are rejecting the miserable ploy made by the government when it released these scraps of video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, what you should have seen was something like this:
> 
> 
> So, Mr. Wacky-Official-Conspiracy-Theory-Devotee, it is you who is in the cleft stick. Either there was a blast, which you have denied, OR the official government video has been doctored. And when you have admitted that much govt. falsification, who knows how far it extended?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to learn to read I made it clear there was no missile and the  bits you yammer about were caused  by the plane colliding with the pentagon.
> the clip you claim to be fake or evidence of a missile is the best proof you're talking out your ass.  if a missile was used where the fuck is the high speed blast wave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"the plane colliding with the pentagon"*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it really works.
Click to expand...

the irony ..the irony !
bahahahahahahahaha! 
ok shit head, provide one shred of credible evidence of missile parts, explosive residue or any other proof a missile was used. if it comes from any source that has TRUTH OR 911 OR FOR 911 TRUTH IN THE TITLE it will be considered bullshit ..and be for entertainment purposes only..
also no info wars shit either that stuff is soo wrong it makes me shoot soda through my nose laughing, kinda like you !


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what blast? no explosives or explosive residue was ever found..
> 
> 
> 
> You are claiming that the cement and stone wall was not blasted to fragments when the missile hit the building? The rubble can be clearly seen in photos.
> 
> But you do seem to have made a small step toward rational scepticism. You appear to recognize that the government can tamper with evidence, since in denying a blast, you are rejecting the miserable ploy made by the government when it released these scraps of video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, what you should have seen was something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, Mr. Wacky-Official-Conspiracy-Theory-Devotee, it is you who is in the cleft stick. Either there was a blast, which you have denied, OR the official government video has been doctored. And when you have admitted that much govt. falsification, who knows how far it extended?
> .
Click to expand...

for a really belly busting laugh  check out numan's source sites  Transcending the Matrix Control System

http://www.sott.net/signs/pods/170506doctored.gif[/img]


----------



## Wyld Kard

daws101 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to learn to read I made it clear there was no missile and the  bits you yammer about were caused  by the plane colliding with the pentagon.
> the clip you claim to be fake or evidence of a missile is the best proof you're talking out your ass.  if a missile was used where the fuck is the high speed blast wave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"the plane colliding with the pentagon"*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it really works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the irony ..the irony !
> bahahahahahahahaha!
> ok shit head, provide one shred of credible evidence of missile parts, explosive residue or any other proof a missile was used. if it comes from any source that has TRUTH OR 911 OR FOR 911 TRUTH IN THE TITLE it will be considered bullshit ..and be for entertainment purposes only..
Click to expand...



Hey shit head, I never said it was a missle.  

Any source that claims that a "plane" struck the Pentagon on 9/11, by showing a few pieces of scrap or fake images of "the dead passengers" is considered BULLSHIT!


----------



## daws101

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"the plane colliding with the pentagon"*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it really works.
> 
> 
> 
> the irony ..the irony !
> bahahahahahahahaha!
> ok shit head, provide one shred of credible evidence of missile parts, explosive residue or any other proof a missile was used. if it comes from any source that has TRUTH OR 911 OR FOR 911 TRUTH IN THE TITLE it will be considered bullshit ..and be for entertainment purposes only..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey shit head, I never said it was a missle.
> 
> Any source that claims that a "plane" struck the Pentagon on 9/11, by showing a few pieces of scrap or fake images of "the dead passengers" is considered BULLSHIT!
Click to expand...

so you have no proof that it was not a plane ..do you 
also you have no proof of faked images or fake bodies ...do you?
the answers is no you don't 
that means you based your opinion on bullshit speculation from people suffering the same delusions you are! now that's funny!  
and very fucking stupid!


----------



## SFC Ollie

daws101 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the irony ..the irony !
> bahahahahahahahaha!
> ok shit head, provide one shred of credible evidence of missile parts, explosive residue or any other proof a missile was used. if it comes from any source that has TRUTH OR 911 OR FOR 911 TRUTH IN THE TITLE it will be considered bullshit ..and be for entertainment purposes only..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey shit head, I never said it was a missle.
> 
> Any source that claims that a "plane" struck the Pentagon on 9/11, by showing a few pieces of scrap or fake images of "the dead passengers" is considered BULLSHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you have no proof that it was not a plane ..do you
> also you have no proof of faked images or fake bodies ...do you?
> the answers is no you don't
> that means you based your opinion on bullshit speculation from people suffering the same delusions you are! now that's funny!
> and very fucking stupid!
Click to expand...


You do need to take into consideration who you are talking to............


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey shit head, I never said it was a missle.
> 
> Any source that claims that a "plane" struck the Pentagon on 9/11, by showing a few pieces of scrap or fake images of "the dead passengers" is considered BULLSHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> so you have no proof that it was not a plane ..do you
> also you have no proof of faked images or fake bodies ...do you?
> the answers is no you don't
> that means you based your opinion on bullshit speculation from people suffering the same delusions you are! now that's funny!
> and very fucking stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do need to take into consideration who you are talking to............
Click to expand...

thanks (lol)
he is fractionally brighter then hand job..so I thought maybe a little logi.......what the hell am I saying!


----------



## Wyld Kard

daws101 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the irony ..the irony !
> bahahahahahahahaha!
> ok shit head, provide one shred of credible evidence of missile parts, explosive residue or any other proof a missile was used. if it comes from any source that has TRUTH OR 911 OR FOR 911 TRUTH IN THE TITLE it will be considered bullshit ..and be for entertainment purposes only..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey shit head, I never said it was a missle.
> 
> Any source that claims that a "plane" struck the Pentagon on 9/11, by showing a few pieces of scrap or fake images of "the dead passengers" is considered BULLSHIT!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you have no proof that it was not a plane ..do you
> also you have no proof of faked images or fake bodies ...do you?
> the answers is no you don't
> that means you based your opinion on bullshit speculation from people suffering the same delusions you are! now that's funny!
> and very fucking stupid!
Click to expand...










Hey dumbfuck, damn you're gullible.  

What's funny and dilusional is you wanting to believe the "Official Story of 9/11" is true, accurate and factual that you will defend it if someone challenges it, by attacking someone else with more and more of your lies and disinformation, while trying to convince others it's the truth.   

The Official Story is a lie.


----------



## SAYIT

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey shit head, I never said it was a missle.
> 
> Any source that claims that a "plane" struck the Pentagon on 9/11, by showing a few pieces of scrap or fake images of "the dead passengers" is considered BULLSHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> so you have no proof that it was not a plane ..do you
> also you have no proof of faked images or fake bodies ...do you?
> the answers is no you don't
> that means you based your opinion on bullshit speculation from people suffering the same delusions you are! now that's funny!
> and very fucking stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbfuck, damn you're gullible.
> 
> What's funny and dilusional is you wanting to believe the "Official Story of 9/11" is true, accurate and factual that you will defend it if someone challenges it, by attacking someone else with more and more of your lies and disinformation, while trying to convince others it's the truth.
> 
> The Official Story is a lie.
Click to expand...


Do you have a viable alternative, Princess?


----------



## daws101

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey shit head, I never said it was a missle.
> 
> Any source that claims that a "plane" struck the Pentagon on 9/11, by showing a few pieces of scrap or fake images of "the dead passengers" is considered BULLSHIT!
> 
> 
> 
> so you have no proof that it was not a plane ..do you
> also you have no proof of faked images or fake bodies ...do you?
> the answers is no you don't
> that means you based your opinion on bullshit speculation from people suffering the same delusions you are! now that's funny!
> and very fucking stupid!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbfuck, damn you're gullible.
> 
> What's funny and dilusional is you wanting to believe the "Official Story of 9/11" is true, accurate and factual that you will defend it if someone challenges it, by attacking someone else with more and more of your lies and disinformation, while trying to convince others it's the truth.
> 
> The Official Story is a lie.
Click to expand...

just as I expected A whole lotta nothin'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from you Dawgshit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you Dawgshit.


----------



## daws101

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you Dawgshit.


the tragedy of OCD!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two more farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## numan

9/11 inside job said:


> two more farts in a row from the agent trolls.


Yes, these Official Conspiracy Wackos never touch the inconsistencies already pointed out -- they just fall back of insults and red herrings.

It would be amusing, if it were not so pathetic and transparent.
.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> two more farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> two more farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, these Official Conspiracy Wackos never touch the inconsistencies already pointed out -- they just fall back of insults and red herrings.
> 
> It would be amusing, if it were not so pathetic and transparent.
> .
Click to expand...


You have offered zero proof that the official reports are wrong. When you do so we might stop laughing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> two more farts in a row from the agent trolls.



and still 2 more from the agent trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> two more farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, these Official Conspiracy Wackos never touch the inconsistencies already pointed out -- they just fall back of insults and red herrings.
> 
> It would be amusing, if it were not so pathetic and transparent.
> .
Click to expand...


 

they are so stupid they have alzheimers diseace,they STILL make posts addressing me to this day actually thinking i read their b.S they cant seem to remember that i do that because they are on my ignore list and have been for years because they never have anything constructive to say and have to lie when they are cornered and cant refute facts which is what their bosses instruct them to do.

 they will never address facts in videos CLAIMING they have been debunked yet like the chickenshit cowards they are,they run away with their tail between their legs anytime you ask them to refute the facts in them.

Like you said,pretty transparent so thats the only reply they are worthy of.lol.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are claiming that the cement and stone wall was not blasted to fragments when the missile hit the building? The rubble can be clearly seen in photos.
> 
> But you do seem to have made a small step toward rational scepticism. You appear to recognize that the government can tamper with evidence, since in denying a blast, you are rejecting the miserable ploy made by the government when it released these scraps of video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, what you should have seen was something like this:
> 
> 
> So, Mr. Wacky-Official-Conspiracy-Theory-Devotee, it is you who is in the cleft stick. Either there was a blast, which you have denied, OR the official government video has been doctored. And when you have admitted that much govt. falsification, who knows how far it extended?
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need to learn to read I made it clear there was no missile and the  bits you yammer about were caused  by the plane colliding with the pentagon.
> the clip you claim to be fake or evidence of a missile is the best proof you're talking out your ass.  if a missile was used where the fuck is the high speed blast wave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"were caused by the plane colliding with the pentagon"*
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it really works.
Click to expand...



I know, look at you ! What REAL proof do you have? Nothing? Great!


----------



## numan

'
As well as being unobservant, either you supporters of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory are illiterate, or you are just spreading misinformation.

The clip which I posted showing what an airliner hitting the Pentagon would look like was *this one!* :






The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate (the official claim is that it was moving at about the distance of two football fields per second), but it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government -- for, example, parts of the background would have been obscured which are not obscured in the government photos.

Two unobservant illiterates on this thread have claimed that I was referring to the officially released frames, which look nothing like an airliner hitting the Pentagon -- despite talking-heads on television trumpeting that they "clearly show the jumbo jet". I leave it to the dispassionate observer whether he or she sees anything like that in the frames below:






I would not be surprised if the government released doctored frames, but even in the frames which they did release, it looks much more like a missile coming in than the image of a jumbo jet arriving.
.


----------



## PredFan

numan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> two more farts in a row from the agent trolls.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, these Official Conspiracy Wackos never touch the inconsistencies already pointed out -- they just fall back of insults and red herrings.
> 
> It would be amusing, if it were not so pathetic and transparent.
> .
Click to expand...


That's because there aren't any inconsistancies pointed out. that only exists in your deranged mind.


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> '
> As well as being unobservant, either you supporters of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory are illiterate, or you are just spreading misinformation.
> 
> The clip which I posted showing what an airliner hitting the Pentagon would look like was *this one!* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate (the official claim is that it was moving at about the distance of two football fields per second), but it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government -- for, example, parts of the background would have been obscured which are not obscured in the government photos.
> 
> Two unobservant illiterates on this thread have claimed that I was referring to the officially released frames, which look nothing like an airliner hitting the Pentagon -- despite talking-heads on television trumpeting that they "clearly show the jumbo jet". I leave it to the dispassionate observer whether he or she sees anything like that in the frames below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the government released doctored frames, but even in the frames which they did release, it looks much more like a missile coming in than the image of a jumbo jet arriving.
> .



Obviously you have led a sheltered life and have never seen a missile hit a building. The explosion at the Pentagon no more resembles that of a missile strike than a grape resembles an apricot.

I see a fuel explosion. What is it that we are supposed to see other than what it was?


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> '
> As well as being unobservant, either you supporters of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory are illiterate, or you are just spreading misinformation.
> 
> The clip which I posted showing what an airliner hitting the Pentagon would look like was *this one!* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate (the official claim is that it was moving at about the distance of two football fields per second), but it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government -- for, example, parts of the background would have been obscured which are not obscured in the government photos.
> 
> Two unobservant illiterates on this thread have claimed that I was referring to the officially released frames, which look nothing like an airliner hitting the Pentagon -- despite talking-heads on television trumpeting that they "clearly show the jumbo jet". I leave it to the dispassionate observer whether he or she sees anything like that in the frames below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the government released doctored frames, but even in the frames which they did release, it looks much more like a missile coming in than the image of a jumbo jet arriving.
> .


I already covered this and you're soo0 wrong.



sorry but no the top first angle is not doctored 
the second angle (bottom) is doctored.
it's been slowed down and the plane was added 
fyi both those recorders/ cameras shot one frame per second .
depending on what format the fps varies ( 24p, 25p, and 30p.)
so that clip is missing 23, 24,or 29 frames 
at best you're seeing 1/25 to 1/29 of what happened. 
either way it a fuel explosion from a jet not a high or incendiary charge in a missile war head.


----------



## ELITEofWarman8

numan said:


> '
> As well as being unobservant, either you supporters of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory are illiterate, or you are just spreading misinformation.
> 
> The clip which I posted showing what an airliner hitting the Pentagon would look like was *this one!* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate (the official claim is that it was moving at about the distance of two football fields per second), but it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government -- for, example, parts of the background would have been obscured which are not obscured in the government photos.
> 
> Two unobservant illiterates on this thread have claimed that I was referring to the officially released frames, which look nothing like an airliner hitting the Pentagon -- despite talking-heads on television trumpeting that they "clearly show the jumbo jet". I leave it to the dispassionate observer whether he or she sees anything like that in the frames below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the government released doctored frames, but even in the frames which they did release, it looks much more like a missile coming in than the image of a jumbo jet arriving.
> .




Where is the missile?


----------



## daws101

ELITEofWarman8 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> As well as being unobservant, either you supporters of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory are illiterate, or you are just spreading misinformation.
> 
> The clip which I posted showing what an airliner hitting the Pentagon would look like was *this one!* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate (the official claim is that it was moving at about the distance of two football fields per second), but it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government -- for, example, parts of the background would have been obscured which are not obscured in the government photos.
> 
> Two unobservant illiterates on this thread have claimed that I was referring to the officially released frames, which look nothing like an airliner hitting the Pentagon -- despite talking-heads on television trumpeting that they "clearly show the jumbo jet". I leave it to the dispassionate observer whether he or she sees anything like that in the frames below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the government released doctored frames, but even in the frames which they did release, it looks much more like a missile coming in than the image of a jumbo jet arriving.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the missile?
Click to expand...

there is none. if a missile had been used it would never been targeted that low on the pentagon. 
also if the imaginary launchers wanted maximum damage  They would have armed it with a proximity sensor that would have been  set it off before it hit the pentagon.
they want  believe to was used like a cannon ball.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

daws101 said:


> ELITEofWarman8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> As well as being unobservant, either you supporters of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory are illiterate, or you are just spreading misinformation.
> 
> The clip which I posted showing what an airliner hitting the Pentagon would look like was *this one!* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate (the official claim is that it was moving at about the distance of two football fields per second), but it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government -- for, example, parts of the background would have been obscured which are not obscured in the government photos.
> 
> Two unobservant illiterates on this thread have claimed that I was referring to the officially released frames, which look nothing like an airliner hitting the Pentagon -- despite talking-heads on television trumpeting that they "clearly show the jumbo jet". I leave it to the dispassionate observer whether he or she sees anything like that in the frames below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the government released doctored frames, but even in the frames which they did release, it looks much more like a missile coming in than the image of a jumbo jet arriving.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where is the missile?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> there is none. if a missile had been used it would never been targeted that low on the pentagon.
> also if the imaginary launchers wanted maximum damage  They would have armed it with a proximity sensor that would have been  set it off before it hit the pentagon.
> they want  believe to was used like a cannon ball.
Click to expand...


They also would have targeted the missile to hit the walls in the center open-air area. Those walls aren't blast resistant, and they would have achieved far greater damage and casualties.


----------



## PredFan

The CT's ignorance is ONLY surpassed by their tenacity.


----------



## daws101

PredFan said:


> The CT's ignorance is ONLY surpassed by their tenacity.


odd as they can't even spell the word ,let alone define it.


----------



## numan

Rat in the Hat said:


> They also would have targeted the missile to hit the walls in the center open-air area. Those walls aren't blast resistant, and they would have achieved far greater damage and casualties.


What a really silly thing to write!

If the real conspirators were CIA or military, why would they want to damage their own building or kill more of their agents than was necessary to achieve the requisite brainwashing?

The fact that the missile hit a specially constructed, blast-resistant wall, rather than areas  which clearly would have involved more damage, is in fact, something which tells against the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory which you have been brainwashed to believe!!
.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

numan said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also would have targeted the missile to hit the walls in the center open-air area. Those walls aren't blast resistant, and they would have achieved far greater damage and casualties.
> 
> 
> 
> What a really silly thing to write!
> 
> If the real conspirators were CIA or military, why would they want to damage their own building or kill more of their agents than was necessary to achieve the requisite brainwashing?
> 
> The fact that the missile hit a specially constructed, blast-resistant wall, rather than areas  which clearly would have involved more damage, is in fact, something which tells against the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory which you have been brainwashed to believe!!
> .
Click to expand...


So now you think the "perps" did a CBA to figure out exactly how many of their agents needed to be killed to fulfill their goals? 

Also, if the "real" conspirators were CIA or military, they wouldn't have targeted the Pentagon at all. They would have struck the Capitol, the Lincoln Memorial, or the White House, any of which would make the population bat-shit crazy and willing to back any action the "perps" wanted to take in revenge.


----------



## Gamolon

Rat in the Hat said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> They also would have targeted the missile to hit the walls in the center open-air area. Those walls aren't blast resistant, and they would have achieved far greater damage and casualties.
> 
> 
> 
> What a really silly thing to write!
> 
> If the real conspirators were CIA or military, why would they want to damage their own building or kill more of their agents than was necessary to achieve the requisite brainwashing?
> 
> The fact that the missile hit a specially constructed, blast-resistant wall, rather than areas  which clearly would have involved more damage, is in fact, something which tells against the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory which you have been brainwashed to believe!!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you think the "perps" did a CBA to figure out exactly how many of their agents needed to be killed to fulfill their goals?
> 
> Also, if the "real" conspirators were CIA or military, they wouldn't have targeted the Pentagon at all. They would have struck the Capitol, the Lincoln Memorial, or the White House, any of which would make the population bat-shit crazy and willing to back any action the "perps" wanted to take in revenge.
Click to expand...


Come on Rat! Give the perps some credit! I mean, what better plan could they have come up with? The plan they carried out had no possible flaws in it whatsoever right?! Think about it.

I mean, flying a missile into the Pentagon, right over a highway, during morning rush hour, and then claiming it was a jet, hoping beyond all hope that not ONE SINGLE person in the general populace would get a picture or video of the missile! Dare I say... BRILLIANT?!

And then... WHOO BOY!... To have agents, immediately after the missile explosion, run to the lawn and sprinkle debris everywhere! IN BROAD DAYLIGHT! I'm salivating at the thought of such genius!!!

What about the planted lightpoles!!! Jesus H. Christ, the lightpoles!!! The level of intellect brought together to plan the distribution of "knocked over "lightpoles"... get this... in the supposed flight path of the fake jet. OH MAN!!!!

Wow. I'm in awe.

You have to admit that after ready the above, your post was, as numan put it, "silly".

Shame on you...


----------



## numan

Rat in the Hat said:


> ...if the "real" conspirators were CIA or military, they wouldn't have targeted the Pentagon at all. They would have struck the Capitol, the Lincoln Memorial, or the White House, any of which would make the population bat-shit crazy and willing to back any action the "perps" wanted to take in revenge.


Bat-shit craziness is indeed exemplified by your posting.

Far more damage and loss of life would have occurred if they had followed your ill-considered ideas. By hitting a strongly re-inforced, mainly deserted section of the Pentagon, they achieved their goals with the least collateral damage. The operation affected New York and Washington, the two main power centers of the USA.  The fear engendered was made long-lived by the Anthrax Attacks -- do you recall them, my memory-impaired, brainwashed friend?

People like you were rendered more than adequately bat-shit crazy by the show staged in New York.
.


----------



## numan

numan said:


> As well as being unobservant, either you supporters of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory are illiterate, or you are just spreading misinformation.
> 
> The clip which I posted showing what an airliner hitting the Pentagon would look like was *this one!* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate (the official claim is that it was moving at about the distance of two football fields per second), but it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government -- for, example, parts of the background would have been obscured which are not obscured in the government photos.
> 
> Two unobservant illiterates on this thread have claimed that I was referring to the officially released frames, which look nothing like an airliner hitting the Pentagon -- despite talking-heads on television trumpeting that they "clearly show the jumbo jet". I leave it to the dispassionate observer whether he or she sees anything like that in the frames below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the government released doctored frames, but even in the frames which they did release, it looks much more like a missile coming in than the image of a jumbo jet arriving.





daws101 said:


> if a missile had been used it would never been targeted that low on the pentagon.


Why not? 
What is shown in the clip seems consistent with being shot from a ground-based missile launcher.



> also, if the imaginary launchers wanted maximum damage,  they would have armed it with a proximity sensor that would have been  set it off before it hit the pentagon.


Why do you assume they wanted "maximum damage"?

You seem to be contending that penetrating missiles are not tipped with depleted uranium.
.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

numan said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...if the "real" conspirators were CIA or military, they wouldn't have targeted the Pentagon at all. They would have struck the Capitol, the Lincoln Memorial, or the White House, any of which would make the population bat-shit crazy and willing to back any action the "perps" wanted to take in revenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Bat-shit craziness is indeed exemplified by your posting.
> 
> Far more damage and loss of life would have occurred if they had followed your ill-considered ideas. By hitting a strongly re-inforced, mainly deserted section of the Pentagon, they achieved their goals with the least collateral damage. The operation affected New York and Washington, the two main power centers of the USA.  The fear engendered was made long-lived by the Anthrax Attacks -- do you recall them, my memory-impaired, brainwashed friend?
> 
> People like you were rendered more than adequately bat-shit crazy by the show staged in New York.
> .
Click to expand...


Far greater loss of life would have given your "perps' the power to do whatever they wanted. If the "perps" would have targeted the White House instead of the Pentagon, they could have gotten Congress to turn Iraq & Afghanistan into puddles of glowing glass instead of just invading them.

Oh, by the way, the Pentagon attack didn't factor very much in the decision to go to war. It was the huge loss on life at the WTC that the people got upset about, and they demanded action against the ragheaded pieces of shit that were responsible.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As well as being unobservant, either you supporters of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory are illiterate, or you are just spreading misinformation.
> 
> The clip which I posted showing what an airliner hitting the Pentagon would look like was *this one!* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate (the official claim is that it was moving at about the distance of two football fields per second), but it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government -- for, example, parts of the background would have been obscured which are not obscured in the government photos.
> 
> Two unobservant illiterates on this thread have claimed that I was referring to the officially released frames, which look nothing like an airliner hitting the Pentagon -- despite talking-heads on television trumpeting that they "clearly show the jumbo jet". I leave it to the dispassionate observer whether he or she sees anything like that in the frames below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the government released doctored frames, but even in the frames which they did release, it looks much more like a missile coming in than the image of a jumbo jet arriving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if a missile had been used it would never been targeted that low on the pentagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not?
> What is shown in the clip seems consistent with being shot from a ground-based missile launcher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, if the imaginary launchers wanted maximum damage,  they would have armed it with a proximity sensor that would have been  set it off before it hit the pentagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you assume they wanted "maximum damage"?
> 
> You seem to be contending that penetrating missiles are not tipped with depleted uranium.
> .
Click to expand...

I make no assumptions.
fact: no missile parts were found. 
fact:  there are no launchers in DC. 
fact: the type of missile you're dreaming of would have used solid fuel, the "blast" disproves that.


----------



## numan

'

How interesting that you "make no assumptions" and then immediately make all sorts of assumptions.

But then, what can one expect of the brainwashed denizens  of the "Land of Debris and Home of the Crazed"?
.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> '
> 
> How interesting that you "make no assumptions" and then immediately make all sorts of assumptions.
> 
> But then, what can one expect of the brainwashed denizens  of the "Land of Debris and Home of the Crazed"?
> .


nothing that I posted are assumptions, however, your non fact based statement is.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Next we'll hear about the missile defenses at the pentagon....


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> Next we'll hear about the missile defenses at the pentagon....


yes the invisible one.


----------



## SAYIT

daws101 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next we'll hear about the missile defenses at the pentagon....
> 
> 
> 
> yes the invisible one.
Click to expand...


And how they were ordered to stand down.


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> Of course, what you should have seen was something like this:



Should have seen? Answer a few questions and let's see how good your simulation of what "should have been seen" stands up.

In your above animated gif, the top of the tail of the plane is even with top of the Pentagon roof. The Pentagon roof is about 77 ft high. The tail height of a 757-223 is about 44 feet high? Why does your simulation get that so wrong? Your animated suggests that the jet is almost DOUBLE in size. This is what you're passing along for "truth"?



Next, the jet was traveling at 530 mph or 777 feet per second. That's a distance from the Pentagon wall to just the other of South Washington Blvd./Route 27 (using the jet flight path). In your animated gif simulation, how did you manage to figure out that the 757 should show up TWICE within 2 seconds? Not only that, but in perfect resolution! No blur at all.

Impossible. 

In the 2 frames you show the jet, the tail travels about a third the length of the jet itself which is about 155 ft long. That means the tail traveled about 55.66 feet in 2 seconds or 27.83 ft per second.

That converts to about, get this, 18.98 MPH!!!!



Nice job numan!


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> How interesting that you "make no assumptions" and then immediately make all sorts of assumptions.



Right.

Take a look at my post above and we'll talk about who is making assumptions.

Let's see you defend your bullshit animated gif that you're passing off as "evidence".

Ball's in your court...


----------



## daws101

Gamolon said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> How interesting that you "make no assumptions" and then immediately make all sorts of assumptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right.
> 
> Take a look at my post above and we'll talk about who is making assumptions.
> 
> Let's see you defend your bullshit animated gif that you're passing off as "evidence".
> 
> Ball's in your court...
Click to expand...

numan has balls?!


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, what you should have seen was something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have seen? Answer a few questions and let's see how good your simulation of what "should have been seen" stands up.
> 
> In your above animated gif, the top of the tail of the plane is even with top of the Pentagon roof. The Pentagon roof is about 77 ft high. The tail height of a 757-223 is about 44 feet high? Why does your simulation get that so wrong? Your animated suggests that the jet is almost DOUBLE in size. This is what you're passing along for "truth"?
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the jet was traveling at 530 mph or 777 feet per second. That's a distance from the Pentagon wall to just the other of South Washington Blvd./Route 27 (using the jet flight path). In your animated gif simulation, how did you manage to figure out that the 757 should show up TWICE within 2 seconds? Not only that, but in perfect resolution! No blur at all.
> 
> Impossible.
> 
> In the 2 frames you show the jet, the tail travels about a third the length of the jet itself which is about 155 ft long. That means the tail traveled about 55.66 feet in 2 seconds or 27.83 ft per second.
> 
> That converts to about, get this, 18.98 MPH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job numan!
Click to expand...


Where ya at numan?


----------



## Mad Scientist

You guys gettin' this all sorted out? Ok great!


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, what you should have seen was something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have seen? Answer a few questions and let's see how good your simulation of what "should have been seen" stands up.
> 
> In your above animated gif, the top of the tail of the plane is even with top of the Pentagon roof. The Pentagon roof is about 77 ft high. The tail height of a 757-223 is about 44 feet high? Why does your simulation get that so wrong? Your animated suggests that the jet is almost DOUBLE in size. This is what you're passing along for "truth"?
> 
> 
> 
> Next, the jet was traveling at 530 mph or 777 feet per second. That's a distance from the Pentagon wall to just the other of South Washington Blvd./Route 27 (using the jet flight path). In your animated gif simulation, how did you manage to figure out that the 757 should show up TWICE within 2 seconds? Not only that, but in perfect resolution! No blur at all.
> 
> Impossible.
> 
> In the 2 frames you show the jet, the tail travels about a third the length of the jet itself which is about 155 ft long. That means the tail traveled about 55.66 feet in 2 seconds or 27.83 ft per second.
> 
> That converts to about, get this, 18.98 MPH!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job numan!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where ya at numan?
Click to expand...


I'll take your sudden absence from this thread as a sign that you KNOW you're completely wrong and are too much of a coward to admit it.

Typical.


----------



## numan

> The clip which I posted, showing what an airliner hitting the Pentagon would look like, was *this one!* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate (the official claim is that it was moving at about the distance of two football fields per second), but it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government -- for, example, parts of the background would have been obscured which are not obscured in the government photos.
> 
> Two unobservant illiterates on this thread have claimed that I was referring to the officially released frames, which look nothing like an airliner hitting the Pentagon -- despite talking-heads on television trumpeting that they "clearly show the jumbo jet". I leave it to the dispassionate observer whether he or she sees anything like that in the frames below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the government released doctored frames, but even in the frames which they did release, it looks much more like a missile coming in than the image of a jumbo jet arriving.


I scrupuously observed : *"The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate (the official claim is that it was moving at about the distance of two football fields per second), but it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government...."*

Gamolon then triumphantly screeches that the same points which I have just brought up are total vindication of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory!!

Well, I know that not much rationality can be expected from the slavish idolaters of Authority, but really...!

The hypothetical airliner would have been about half the height of the one in the clip, and correspondingly smaller. Moving at high speed, it would have been much more blurry. I did not make make the clip and cannot be held accountable for its inaccurracies.

However, my sceptically challenged friend, these points do not change the fact that the arriving airliner would have looked much different from the clip released by the government. That was the point which the clip intended to make, and I consider that it did so, and is worth posting, and worth considering by a dispassionate thinker.
.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> The clip which I posted, showing what an airliner hitting the Pentagon would look like, was *this one!* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate (the official claim is that it was moving at about the distance of two football fields per second), but it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government -- for, example, parts of the background would have been obscured which are not obscured in the government photos.
> 
> Two unobservant illiterates on this thread have claimed that I was referring to the officially released frames, which look nothing like an airliner hitting the Pentagon -- despite talking-heads on television trumpeting that they "clearly show the jumbo jet". I leave it to the dispassionate observer whether he or she sees anything like that in the frames below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the government released doctored frames, but even in the frames which they did release, it looks much more like a missile coming in than the image of a jumbo jet arriving.
> 
> 
> 
> I scrupuously observed : *"The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate (the official claim is that it was moving at about the distance of two football fields per second), but it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government...."*
> 
> Gamolon then triumphantly screeches that the same points which I have just brought up are total vindication of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory!!
> 
> Well, I know that not much rationality can be expected from the slavish idolaters of Authority, but really...!
> 
> The hypothetical airliner would have been about half the height of the one in the clip, and correspondingly smaller. Moving at high speed, it would have been much more blurry. I did not make make the clip and cannot be held accountable for its inaccurracies.
> 
> However, my sceptically challenged friend, these points do not change the fact that the arriving airliner would have looked much different from the clip released by the government. That was the point which the clip intended to make, and I consider that it did so, and is worth posting, and worth considering by a dispassionate thinker.
> .
Click to expand...

best non answer, answer yet!


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> The clip which I posted, showing what an airliner hitting the Pentagon would look like, was *this one!* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate (the official claim is that it was moving at about the distance of two football fields per second), but it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government -- for, example, parts of the background would have been obscured which are not obscured in the government photos.
> 
> Two unobservant illiterates on this thread have claimed that I was referring to the officially released frames, which look nothing like an airliner hitting the Pentagon -- despite talking-heads on television trumpeting that they "clearly show the jumbo jet". I leave it to the dispassionate observer whether he or she sees anything like that in the frames below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not be surprised if the government released doctored frames, but even in the frames which they did release, it looks much more like a missile coming in than the image of a jumbo jet arriving.
> 
> 
> 
> I scrupuously observed : *"The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate (the official claim is that it was moving at about the distance of two football fields per second), but it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government...."*
> 
> Gamolon then triumphantly screeches that the same points which I have just brought up are total vindication of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory!!
> 
> Well, I know that not much rationality can be expected from the slavish idolaters of Authority, but really...!
> 
> The hypothetical airliner would have been about half the height of the one in the clip, and correspondingly smaller. Moving at high speed, it would have been much more blurry. I did not make make the clip and cannot be held accountable for its inaccurracies.
> 
> However, my sceptically challenged friend, these points do not change the fact that the arriving airliner would have looked much different from the clip released by the government. That was the point which the clip intended to make, and I consider that it did so, and is worth posting, and worth considering by a dispassionate thinker.
> .
Click to expand...


First, a word of advice. Before calling others "illiterate", I would suggest spelling words contained in your own post the correct way. Calling people "illiterate" in the same post that you misspell words makes you look foolish.

I am quite amazed that you, like all truthers, can defend and damn the same piece of "evidence" in the same paragraph.

When you make a statement regarding the animated gif you posted like this...


numan said:


> I scrupuously observed : "The size and speed of the plane is not entirely accurate


...and then, in the same paragraph, state this...


numan said:


> it clearly indicates that the scene would have been very different from the video frames released by the government...."


...one has to scratch their head.

How can an "inaccurate" picture be touted as "clearly indicating"? I suppose you also think cartoon renditions of Spongebob and Patrick are "clear indications" of what actually lives in our oceans.



In the words of the Man in Black from the movie The Princess Bride: "You truly have a dizzying intellect"


----------



## Gamolon

Just another example of how truthers push bogus evidence in order to further their agenda without actually doing any research. They just don't care about accuracy as long as it fits their beliefs.

This photo was posted in another forum to support the fact that the footage of 9/11 was faked. They try and point out that the "person" in the video still is WAY taller than the "7 foot" window height, making it seem like there was an "editing mistake" and that this proves 9/11 was an inside job.




Upon further review, here is what I found. I used the spacing between the perimeter columns (26.5") for my measurements. This makes the "window" not 7' high, but about 3'. The "person", measuring from head to waist, waist to knee, and then knee to foot, comes out to about 6' tall.




Again, just another example of the "pushing bullshit" tactics used by the likes of 7forever, numan, and truthers in general.


----------



## numan

'
As usual, ad hominems and irrelevant fluff from the peanut gallery.

But what else can one expect from the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory nutters? · · 

.


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> '
> As usual, ad hominems and irrelevant fluff from the peanut gallery.
> 
> But what else can one expect from the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory nutters? · ·
> 
> .



Translation:

"I can't explain why I contradict myself or continue to push garbage evidence even though I ADMIT it's garbage"...

Thanks for such a thoughtful rebuttal. Go back to your other threads of interest as you've obviously thrown in the towel here.


----------



## numan

'

I repeat: go back to the clip released by the government -- and claim that you see a jumbo jet there.

That should be good for a laugh.

.


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> '
> 
> I repeat: go back to the clip released by the government -- and claim that you see a jumbo jet there.
> 
> That should be good for a laugh.
> 
> .



*sigh*

What's the matter numan? Are you frustrated because you know you can't defend the ADMITTEDLY inaccurate animated gif you posted? You're now forced to admit it's crap, but you don't have the balls to do it?

What a coward.

Why don't you try applying some rational thought to "what should have been seen" instead of parroting what others say without researching it for yourself. If you'd have done that, you wouldn't look like the idiot that you look like now.

What type of camera and resolution was it? Speed? Maybe if you applied the CORRECT speed and size of the jet to the animated gif you posted, you'd start getting closer to realizing that the government video footage is accurate. 

So tell us numan. What reasons do you have to believe that it WASN'T a jet in that video? Because it was blurry? Was it because the blurred object wasn't the same size as a jet SHOULD have been? It's already been shown you have no clue as to what it "SHOULD have looked like." Was it the speed of the blurred object? Again, you're judgment of speed is pathetic as you though gif showing a jet flying at about 19 mph was a good representation of what it "SHOULD have looked like."

Looking at that video on it's own wouldn't shown enough evidence to determine WHAT the object was. Using all the available information, we can easily deduce it was a jet.

Your turn.


----------



## SFC Ollie

The 757 was moving at about 815 feet per second. I don't think the official video even shows 815 ft of the jets path......


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> What is shown in the clip seems consistent with being shot from a ground-based missile launcher.



Please tell us why you think this looks like a "missile" and that it COULDN'T possibly be a jet.



I'm gonna love this.


----------



## daws101

SFC Ollie said:


> The 757 was moving at about 815 feet per second. I don't think the official video even shows 815 ft of the jets path......


the jet was moving too fast to be captured in a 1fps recorder ..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

4 farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> '
> 
> I repeat: go back to the clip released by the government -- and claim that you see a jumbo jet there.
> 
> That should be good for a laugh.
> 
> .



of course they wont be able to show it.

they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are just like their handlers pay them to do.


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> The 757 was moving at about 815 feet per second. I don't think the official video even shows 815 ft of the jets path......



So why wasn't the background obscured by this massive machine? · · 
.


----------



## numan

daws101 said:


> the jet was moving too fast to be captured in a 1fps recorder ..


So why wasn't the background obscured by this massive machine?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I don't think it was really in the frames to see it.


----------



## numan

'
*The Attack on The Pentagon*



> What are we to make for instance of that tantalizing glimpse of a plane...in the first frame and its white exhaust plume? The plane is manifestly too small to be a Boeing 757 and not a single eyewitness reports that the incoming plane had a trailing white exhaust plume.


Here is the first frame of the disjointed, chopped-up CCTV video which our ever-so-open government has deigned to release to its subject peons:






No explosion has as yet occurred. There is nothing blurry between the building and the booth on the right. The only evidence of an object coming in is a long whitish streak on the extreme right. This streak is what the official talking heads proclaimed was the jumbo jet that supposedly hit the Pentagon.

Are you such a conspiracy nut as to think that it does not look like a jumbo jet? Welcome to the club.

Now you cannot have it both ways. Either the plane was coming in so fast that it would be a blur (but still would have obscured the background scenery), or the CCTV camera was so sophisticated that its action could freeze time in its tracks and eliminate any blurring on the extreme right -- for the same talking heads proclaimed that the nose-cone of the airliner "was clearly visible" just to the left of the booth.
But let's take a closer look:






Or, indeed, an even closer look:






And an even closer look at this ever-so-clearly-delineated "nose-cone":






There are potentially 84 other confiscated videotapes available which could be shown to the American public, yet the best they can do is one fuzzy, partially obscured blur on one frame of a doctored video.
.


----------



## whitehall

What happened to the people on the plane. Were they abducted by aliens paid for by the Bush administration?


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> '
> *The Attack on The Pentagon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are we to make for instance of that tantalizing glimpse of a plane...in the first frame and its white exhaust plume? The plane is manifestly too small to be a Boeing 757 and not a single eyewitness reports that the incoming plane had a trailing white exhaust plume.
Click to expand...


numan, numan, numan. Your track record for this thread is not very good. You either keep parroting information that is incorrect or are just making stupid assumptions, which unfortunately is making your claims incredibly asinine.

Let's take the quoted material above. Here is the FULL quote with the part in red that you conveniently left out. Why DID you take that part out numan?


> What are we to make for instance of that tantalizing glimpse of a plane (or at least the tail-fin of a plane, the rest of it conveniently obscured by the ticket dispenser in the foreground) in the first frame and its white exhaust plume? The plane is manifestly too small to be a Boeing 757 and not a single eyewitness reports that the incoming plane had a trailing white exhaust plume.


What's funny is your quote actually states that eyewitnesses saw "the incoming plane, but without an exhaust plume."



numan said:


> This streak is what the official talking heads proclaimed was the jumbo jet that supposedly hit the Pentagon.



Jumbo jet? This is getting tiresome numan. You, like any other truther, want to embellish your claims to make them seem more "believable" and whatthe government claims "unbelieveable". In this case, you want anyone reading your crap to think "how can such a big jet not be seen in the video???? The object is too small!!!!" Let's put this in perspective for you and anyone else who may believe your garbage analysis. A "jumbo jet" is a "wide body" jet. The 747 jumbo jet has a fuselage height of about 25.6'. The 757-223 that hit the Pentagon was a "narrow body" jet with a fuselage diameter of about 11.6'. How'd you get that wrong?

Now, how tall would an 11.6' high object scale in a photograph/video taken at a distance of about 700' away? Tell you what. Go find an object that's about 11.6' tall and move about 700' away and snap a picture. Let's see how "big" it looks.



numan said:


> Are you such a conspiracy nut as to think that it does not look like a jumbo jet? Welcome to the club.


Once again, get your facts straight. The 757 that actually struck the Pentagon is less than half the the size of the jumbo jet you're blathering on about. Also, as I've said, using the video ALONE, one cannot determine what is seen, but if you use ALL the available data, you can determine that it WAS a plane.

So let's see what you've provided so far.

1. An animated gif that you yourself admits is an inaccurate representation
2. Even though you admit the animated gif is inaccurate, you STILL proceed to use it as an example of what the video SHOULD have looked like
3. The animated gif has the plane depicted as twice it's actual size
4. The animated gif has the jet travelling at about 19 mph
5. You incorrectly claim that 757 was a jumbo jet when in fact it was a narrow body jet, which has a fuselage that is a little less than HALF the size of the jumbo jet fuselage you claim.

So based on ALL the above, you want to pass yourself off as someone who can judge that the "government" video doesn't show a jet, but more likely a missile?



Now that you have more accurate facts to base your claim on, why don't you go back and recreate what the actual video frames SHOULD look like. Maybe try using the correct speed of the jet and the actual CORRECT jet type for starters. Maybe pass this on to the person who DID create the animated gif.


----------



## numan

Many comments here indicate that some idolaters of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory are either disingenuous or mentally impaired.

The Boeing 757 which hypothetically hit the Pentagon had a length over half that of a football field. The fusilage was *13* feet in diameter, but as can be seen in the diagram above, the engines hung below the level of the fusilage. The lawn was unscarred by the plane, and there were 7-foot high reels of cable which had been untouched below the flight-path of the supposed plane.

On any reasonable view, the main body of the plane needed to occupy a long length of the CCTV picture and to be 25 to 40 feet above the ground (nearly half the height of the Pentagon), as can be seen in the first, accurately drawn picture above. 






Here is a Boeing 757, with trucks and a human giving the scale.
.


----------



## numan

'
*Study from PILOTS FOR 9/11 TRUTH: No Boeing 757 Hit the Pentagon*



> The pilots not only obtained the flight data but created a computer animation to demonstrate what it told them.
> 
> According to the report issued by Pilots for 9/11 Truth (Pilots For 9/11 Truth), there are major differences between the official account and the flight data:
> 
> a. The NTSB Flight Path Animation approach path and altitude does not support official events.
> 
> b. All Altitude data shows the aircraft at least 300 feet too high to have struck the light poles.
> 
> c. The rate of descent data is in direct conflict with the aircraft being able to impact the light poles and be captured in the Dept of Defense 5 Frames video of an object traveling nearly parallel with the Pentagon lawn.
> 
> d. The record of data stops at least one second prior to official impact time.
> 
> e. If data trends are continued, the aircraft altitude would have been at least 100 feet too high to have hit the Pentagon.
> 
> As Robert Balsamo, co-founder of Pilots for 9/11 Truth, observes, The information in the NSTB documents does not support, and in some instances factually contradicts, the official government position that American Airlines Flight 77 struck the Pentagon on the morning of September 11, 2001.


The idolaters of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory face a dilemma: In order to avoid aerodynamical  difficulties _[see *#3*, below]_, hit the light standards, and clear the reels of cable, the hypothetical airliner needed to be coming in at a steepish angle -- but the officially-released CCTV frames clearly show a flight-path low and level to the ground, which, if the photos are not doctored, indicate something impossible for the 757, but quite consistent with a ground-launched missile. 



> (1) The hit point at the Pentagon was too small to accommodate a 100-ton airliner with a 125-foot wingspan and a tail that stands 44 feet above the ground; the kind and quantity of debris was wrong for a Boeing 757: there were no wings, no fuselage, no seats, no bodies, no luggage, no tail! Not even the engines were recovered, and they are practically indestructible.
> 
> (2) Of an estimate 84 videotapes of the crash, the three that have been released by the Pentagon do not show a Boeing 757 hitting the building, as even Bill OReilly admitted when one was shown on The Factor. At 155 feet, the plane was more than twice as long as the 77-foot Pentagon is high and should have been visible. There are indications of a much smaller plane, but not a Boeing 757.
> 
> (3) *Indeed, the aerodynamics of flight would have made the official trajectoryflying more than 500 mph barely above ground levelphysically impossible, because of the accumulation of a massive pocket of compressed gas (air) beneath the fuselage;* and if it had come it at an angle instead, it would have created a massive crater; but there is no crater and the official trajectory is impossible.
> 
> (4) Flying low enough to impact with the ground floor would have meant that the enormous engines were plowing the ground and creating massive furrows; but there are no massive furrows. The smooth, unblemished surface of the Pentagon lawn thus stands as a smoking gun proving the official trajectory cannot be sustained.





> The Pentagon has become a kind of litmus test for rationality in the study of 9/11, Fetzer said. Those who persist in maintaining that a Boeing 757 hit the building are either unfamiliar with the evidence or cognitively impaired. *Unless, he added, they want to mislead the American people.* The evidence is beyond clear and compelling. It places this issue beyond a reasonable doubt. *No Boeing 757 hit the Pentagon.*


emphases added
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

And never mind the:

100+ eyewitnesses

DNA evidence of all passengers

All the parts that were found and belong to a 757

That a missile could not have moved the generator and then hit the building.

Need I continue?


----------



## numan

'
Yes, you do need to continue.

You need to support your Conspiracy Theory claims with evidence.

.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Why? All the evidence is there but you claim the Government faked it all.

Still waiting to find out how they planted all that evidence.....


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> '
> *Study from PILOTS FOR 9/11 TRUTH: No Boeing 757 Hit the Pentagon*



You're sending people to a site that's 6 years old?! No wonder you still believe this crap. There has been SO much more research done into this since this garbage was posted.



numan said:


> b. All Altitude data shows the aircraft at least 300 feet too high to have struck the light poles.


Let's start with this little gem. I'll post a link to where this came from and a partial explanation. You can go from there.

FLT 77 Flight Recorder Data - Pilots for Truth - Page 9 - JREF Forum



> At 1.5 DME based on heading and an exact 1.5 NM from DCA and if you use the RAD ALT, giving you 400 MSL, and an impact of 40 MSL, you have to loose 360 feet in 3.57 seonds and you only have to do 100.67 feet per second to impact the Pentagon. The last stick input by the terrorist pilot would guarantee descent in excess of 101 feet per second, it was the biggest stick input for going down inputted by the terrorist as the data stops. Earlier his biggest input resulted in excess of 6060 feet per minute descent rate; this input was bigger.
> 
> If you take/understand the fact the DME could have been 1.65 DME and stored as 1.5 DME at the time the RAD ALT said 273 feet, you add the local feet o 129 and have 402, you only need about 70 feet per second to impact the Pentagon.



You really need to get with the current data instead of parroting old bullshit. You are WAY behind the times. No wonder you still believe this crap.



numan said:


> d. The record of data stops at least one second prior to official impact time.


And how did they determine that? Can you point me to the actual explanation or do you just blindly believe what you are told?



numan said:


> e. If data trends are continued, the aircraft altitude would have been at least 100 feet too high to have hit the Pentagon.


Wrong yet again. Read above.



numan said:


> As Robert Balsamo, co-founder of Pilots for 9/11 Truth, observes, The information in the NSTB documents does not support, and in some instances factually contradicts, the official government position that American Airlines Flight 77 struck the Pentagon on the morning of September 11, 2001.


You keep getting shit wrong. Go do some research on CURRENT information instead of basing your crap beliefs on stuff from 6 years ago.


----------



## SAYIT

Gamolon said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> '
> *Study from PILOTS FOR 9/11 TRUTH: No Boeing 757 Hit the Pentagon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're sending people to a site that's 6 years old?! No wonder you still believe this crap. There has been SO much more research done into this since this garbage was posted.
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> b. All Altitude data shows the aircraft at least 300 feet too high to have struck the light poles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's start with this little gem. I'll post a link to where this came from and a partial explanation. You can go from there.
> 
> FLT 77 Flight Recorder Data - Pilots for Truth - Page 9 - JREF Forum
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to get with the current data instead of parroting old bullshit. You are WAY behind the times. No wonder you still believe this crap.
> 
> And how did they determine that? Can you point me to the actual explanation or do you just blindly believe what you are told?
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> e. If data trends are continued, the aircraft altitude would have been at least 100 feet too high to have hit the Pentagon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong yet again. Read above.
> 
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Robert Balsamo, co-founder of Pilots for 9/11 Truth, observes, The information in the NSTB documents does not support, and in some instances factually contradicts, the official government position that American Airlines Flight 77 struck the Pentagon on the morning of September 11, 2001.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You keep getting shit wrong. Go do some research on CURRENT information instead of basing your crap beliefs on stuff from 6 years ago.
Click to expand...


So we all have a choice. 
On one hand we have what numan and a few pilots - none of whom where there - say, and on the other we have what the hard evidence and virtually all the eye witnesses say.
Hmmm ... let me think about that.


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> (3) *Indeed, the aerodynamics of flight would have made the official trajectoryflying more than 500 mph barely above ground levelphysically impossible, because of the accumulation of a massive pocket of compressed gas (air) beneath the fuselage;* and if it had come it at an angle instead, it would have created a massive crater; but there is no crater and the official trajectory is impossible.
Click to expand...


Yeah. Impossible...


----------



## Gamolon

SAYIT said:


> So we all have a choice.
> On one hand we have what numan and a few pilots - none of whom where there - say, and on the other we have what the hard evidence and virtually all the eye witnesses say.
> Hmmm ... let me think about that.



It's quite comical. Even the witenesses used by CIT for proof that the plane flew "North of the Citgo" say the jet impacted the Pentagon.

For some reason they ignore that part.

Another thing I find quite funny and I doubt that numan will address.

He claims that it's a missile that hit the Pentagon. If that were true, then the FDR and it's data is fake. If the data was faked and the FDR planted, why would the perps fill the FDR with WRONG DATA and then plant it at the site? This makes absolutely NO sense whatsoever.

I mean NONE of what numan is proposing makes any sense whatsoever.

Let's shoot a missile into the Pentagon in broad daylight, during morning rush hour, and then claim it was a 747, all the while hoping nobody SEES the missile and notices that no jet flew over. 

Why broad daylight instead of at 3:00am to pull this off? Why put incorrect data into the FDR that doesn't match the light pole data?

*scratches head*


----------



## SFC Ollie

Why plan such an elaborate attack at all. Supposedly the idea was to give us pretense to go to war with Iraq. All that would have taken is one plane being shot down by Saddam. Could have faked that real easy....


----------



## Gamolon

SFC Ollie said:


> Why plan such an elaborate attack at all. Supposedly the idea was to give us pretense to go to war with Iraq. All that would have taken is one plane being shot down by Saddam. Could have faked that real easy....



Just had to pass this on! What an article! Laughed my ass off. 

If Cheney & Co. Had Really Plotted the 9/11 Attacks ... | Alternet...



			
				Matt Taibbi's article from Rolling Stone said:
			
		

> The 9/11 Truth movement is really distinguished by a kind of defiant unfamiliarity with the actual character of America's ruling class. In 9/11 lore the people who staff the White House, the security agencies, the Pentagon and groups like PNAC and the Council of Foreign Relations are imagined to be a monolithic, united class of dastardly, swashbuckling risk-takers with permanent hard-ons for Bourne Supremacy -style "false flag" and "black bag" operations, instead of the mundanely greedy, risk-averse, backstabbing, lawn-tending, half-clever suburban golfers they are in real life. It completely misunderstands the nature of American government -- fails to see that the old maxim about "the business of America is business" is absolutely true, that the federal government in this country is really just a lo-rent time-share property seasonally occupied by this or that clan of financial interests, each of which takes its 4-year turn at the helm tinkering with the tax laws and regulatory code and the rates at the Fed in the way it thinks will best keep the money train rolling.The people who really run America don't send the likes of George Bush and Dick Cheney to the White House to cook up boat-rocking, maniacal world-domination plans and commit massive criminal conspiracies on live national television; they send them there to repeal PUCHA and dole out funds for the F-22 and pass energy bills with $14 billion tax breaks and slash fuel efficiency standards and do all the other shit that never makes the papers but keeps Wall Street and the country's corporate boardrooms happy. You don't elect politicians to commit crimes; you elect politicians to make your crimes legal. That is the whole purpose of the racket of government.
> 
> Another other use of it would be a terrible investment, and the financial class in this country didn't get to where it is by betting on the ability of a president whose lips move when he reads to blow up two Manhattan skyscrapers in broad daylight without getting caught.But according to 9/11 Truth lore, the financial patrons of democratic government were game for exactly that sort of gamble. According to the movement, the Powers That Be in the year 2000 spent $200 million electing George Bush and Dick Cheney because they were insufficiently impressed with the docility of the American population. What was needed, apparently, was a mass distraction, a gruesome mass murder that would whip the American population into a war frenzy. The same people who had managed in the 2000 election to sell billionaire petro-royalist George Bush as an ordinary down-to-earth ranch hand apparently so completely lacked confidence in their own propaganda skills that they resorted to ordering a mass murder on American soil as a way of cajoling America to go to war against a second-rate tyrant like Saddam Hussein. As if getting America to support going to war even against innocent countries had ever been hard before! The truly sad thing about the 9/11 Truth movement is that it's based upon the wildly erroneous proposition that our leaders would ever be frightened enough of public opinion to feel the need to pull off this kind of stunt before acting in a place like Afghanistan or Iraq.
> 
> At its heart, 9/11 Truth is a conceit, a narcissistic pipe dream for a dingbat, sheeplike population that is pleased to imagine itself dangerous and ungovernable. Rather than admit to their own powerlessness and irrelevance, or admit that they've spent the last fifty years or so electing leaders who openly handed their tax money to business cronies and golfed in Scotland while middle America's jobs were being sent overseas, the adherents to 9/11 Truth instead flatter themselves with fantasies about a ruling class obsessed with keeping the terrible truth from the watchful, exacting eye of The People.Whereas the real conspiracy of power in America is right out in the open and always has been, only nobody cares, so long as Fear Factor and Baseball Tonight come on at the right times. A conspiracy like the one described by 9/11 Truth would only be necessary in a country where the people are a threat to actually govern themselves effectively.But none of that even matters nearly as much as what 9/11 Truth says about the mental state of the population. The whole narrative of the movement is so completely and utterly retarded, it boggles the mind. It's like something cooked up by a bunch of teenagers raised on texting, TV and Sports Illustrated who just saw V For Vendetta for the first time and decided to write a Penguin History of the World on the strength of it. A genius on the order of a Mozart or a Shakespeare would be hard-pressed to dream up the awesome comedy that is the alleged plot from the point of view of the plotters. If there was such a conspiracy, remember, something like the following conversation would have had to have taken place: April, 1999, World Trade Center building 7, New York, NY. A secret meeting of the Project for a New American Century. In attendance are Dick Cheney, Paul Wolfowitz, Douglas Feith, Irv Kristol, and ... others. Cheney, standing at the head of the table and glaring downward, addresses the group:
> 
> *Cheney:* Gentlemen, we stand at a crossroads.
> 
> *Kristol:* (whispering to Feith) I love it when we stand at a crossroads!
> 
> *Feith:* (giggling) Me, too. But I never know what to wear.
> 
> *Cheney:* Do you assholes mind?
> 
> *Kristol:* Sorry, Dick.
> 
> *Feith:* Me, too.
> 
> *Cheney:* Okay. (Clears throat). As I was saying, gentlemen, we stand at a crossroads ...
> 
> *Kristol:* (in Bill Murray-esque fashion, mimicking suspense-movie soundtrack) Dunh-dunh-dunh!
> 
> *Feith:* Dunh-dunh-dunh! Dunh ... duh-duh-dunh!
> 
> *Cheney:* Oh, for fuck's sake.
> 
> *Kristol:* (laughing) Okay, seriously, Dick, I'm sorry.
> 
> *Feith:* (still laughing) Duh-duh-duh ... .
> 
> *Kristol:* Shhh!
> 
> *Feith:* Okay, okay. (to Cheney) No, it's okay, Dick, you can go on.
> 
> *Cheney:* You're sure? No more jokes to make? Guys want to do your goddamn Katherine Hepburn impersonations or something?
> 
> *Kristol:* (Channeling "On Golden Pond") Come on, Norman! Hurry up! The loons, the loons!
> 
> *Feith:* (whispering) Shut up, for Christ's sake! (to Cheney) Our lips are sealed, Dick. Honest.
> 
> *Cheney:* Okay. Jesus. As I was saying ... we, uh, stand at a crossroads. (Pauses warily, continues). As we head into the next millenium, America is the world's preeminent military and economic power, but the ground is not exactly solid beneath us. We are the inheritors of a great historical mantle, gentlemen, the rulers of the world's energy supply and therefore the rulers of world commerce. It is a mantle we inherited from the British, who rose to world power on a bed of coal, who in turn inherited it from the Dutch, who put a chokehold on Europe with their fleet of whaling ships. Our turn began when a discovery was made a little place called Oil Creek near Titusville, Pennsylvania in 1859 ...
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* Dick, you can skip all that stuff. We had our Standard Oil theme party just six months ago. Lynne made the squid ink risotto, don't you remember?
> 
> *Cheney:* Right. Well, the point is ... I think we all know about Marion King Hubbert's projections about the future of oil reserves. We all know the deal: in every oil field there comes a time when half of the field's reachable oil has been extracted. After that point, exploitation becomes more and more expensive; as time goes on, it requires more and more energy just to extract one barrel of oil. Eventually, oil extraction becomes uneconomic, which is to say it requires a barrel of oil's worth of energy to extract a barrel of oil. When that time comes, gentlemen, our oil-based empire is fucked. And the clock begins ticking in that direction once we pass that halfway point with the world's oil reserves. Once oil "peaks," America -- an empire whose power is based almost entirely upon its oil dominance -- will officially be on the decline.
> 
> *Feith:* Yeah. And it doesn't help that the only reason the dollar is worth more than the peso is that OPEC still trades in dollars.
> 
> *Cheney:* Exactly. Without oil, we're like Bangladesh with fat people. And here's the problem: that failsafe point is upon us. I think we all know the oil production in the lower 48 states peaked in 1970, that Alaskan oil production peaked in 1988, Russia around the same time. Saudi Arabia may be just years from peaking, and in any case our political situation there is tenuous at best. Our guys at Halliburton now estimate that worldwide oil and gas production from existing reserves is declining by about 4 to 6 percent every year ...
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* So what's your point? We're all old anyway. Who cares what happens 20 years from now?
> 
> *Cheney:* The point, Paul, is that the American empire as we know it will collapse within 20-30 years unless we find massive new supplies of oil and find them fast. By 2010 we're going to need to find fifty million additional barrels of oil per day. And there's only one place where we can get that much oil ...
> 
> *Kristol:* Sweden!
> 
> *Feith:* Of course. Let's invade! I hate those goddamn speed-skaters anyway.
> 
> *Cheney:* No, you assholes, not Sweden. Iraq. It's the only major oil-rich state whose reserves haven't been mostly exploited. There's probably seven million barrels a day minimum just sitting in those fields -- and the worst thing is, unless we get in there soon, it's all going to go to the French, the Russians and the Germans, since Saddam will sell to all of them long before he deals with us, assuming his UN sanctions get lifted at some point.
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* My God.
> 
> *Cheney:* So it's clear we've got to get in there. Are we agreed on this?
> 
> *All:* Agreed.
> 
> *Cheney:* All right. Well, I've got a plan.
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* We get George elected in 2000 and go in, right? Tell the public Saddam's in violation of his UN restrictions or some shit like that? He is anyway, isn't he?
> 
> *Cheney: *No, that would never work. The public would never stand for it.(Everyone bursts out laughing)
> 
> *Cheney:* Seriously.
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* Oh, wait -- you're serious?
> 
> *Cheney:* Absolutely. No, I think the way to go is to cook up some kind of justification. Something that will really get the public behind the invasion ...
> 
> *Feith:* I know! We go to the UN, show bogus photos of Saddam's secret store of chemical and biological weapons, evidence of his nuclear weapons program. Tell the world he's planning to attack.
> 
> *Cheney:* No. Not emotional enough. I mean something really hot ...
> 
> *Kristol:* It could be a human-rights thing. Some emergency, like he's gassing Kurds again or something. That worked for Clinton in Kosovo. I mean, who gave a shit about Albanians, right? I wouldn't know an Albanian if I caught one in bed with my wife. But that whole rape-camp thing was good enough by a mile to start that war.
> 
> *Cheney:* No, no, that's not vivid enough, not Band of Brothers enough. We need the people all lathered up, their mouths full of spittle, howling for blood, like pit bulls. You guys need to think to scale, think big, think like Michael Bay.
> 
> *Feith:* Michael Bay, Jesus. Okay, okay, what, then?
> 
> *Cheney:* We bomb the World Trade Center.
> 
> *Kristol:* Perfect! And blame it on Saddam!
> 
> *Cheney:* No, we bomb the World Trade Center and blame it on Osama bin Laden.
> 
> *Feith:* Oh. How?
> 
> *Cheney:* Easy. First, we cultivate 19 suicidal Muslim patsies from a variety of Middle Eastern countries, I'd say mostly from Saudi Arabia. We bring them to the U.S., train them at U.S. flight schools. They should be high-profile terrorist suspects who are magically given free reign by the security agencies to travel back and forth to various terrorist training camps to study passenger jet piloting. Actually that process is already underway now. Our friends in the Clinton administration are seeing to it that four groups of Arab men are being brought along by the FBI and the CIA.
> 
> *Wolfowitz: *How is it that the Clinton administration is already helping us with this, when we haven't even planned this yet?
> 
> *Cheney:* They just are. Okay?
> 
> *Wolfowitz: *Okay, fine. And what do we do with these hijackers?


----------



## Gamolon

...continued...



			
				continued from Matt Taibbi's article above said:
			
		

> *Cheney:* We sit idly by while they plot to hijack a series of passenger jet planes and crash them into the World Trade Center, the Pentagon, and the White House.
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* And how do we get them to do that?
> 
> *Cheney:* We just do. You see, we worked with these people back in the old mujahadeen days in Afghanistan. So naturally we're still thick as thieves with them.
> 
> *Feith:* Oh, of course. So we get them to fly into these buildings. And the impact from the planes will bring down the World Trade Center.
> 
> *Cheney:* No, Doug, dammit, you're not following me. The impact from the planes most certainly won't be sufficient to knock down the Towers. We know this because we've privately conducted studies which show that the Towers will easily be able to withstand impact by two jets loaded to the gills with jet fuel. That said, the jets will likely cause skyscraper fires hot enough to kill everyone above the point of impact; we're going to have to assume, of course, that the exits from the higher floors to the lower floors will be mostly blocked after the collisions. So assuming we crash the planes about two-thirds of the way up each of the towers early on a business day, we're looking at trapping and killing a good three, four, maybe even five thousand people on the upper floors.
> 
> *Feith:* Fantastic. I love killing people in the finance industry. It's too bad the people on the lower floors will get to escape.
> 
> *Cheney:* It is too bad -- especially since we're going to blow up the rest of the building complex anyway.
> 
> *Feith:* We are?
> 
> *Cheney:* Yes. You see, the way I see it, our best course of action is to first crash planes into each the towers, trapping and killing those thousands on the upper floors of each building. After the impact, of course, the people on the lower floors will find their way out of the building and on to the street, where they will achieve relative safety -- at which point we'll finally detonate the massive network of explosive charges we've secretly hidden in the buildings in the weeks and months prior to the attacks.
> 
> *Feith:* Wait, why did we do that again?
> 
> *Cheney:* Because the buildings wouldn't have fallen down unless we did.
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* But why do we need the buildings to fall down?
> 
> *Cheney:* Because the events of the day will be insufficiently horrifying and impactful without the building collapses.
> 
> *Feith:* So why don't we detonate the charges earlier, so that we can kill the people on the lower floors, too?
> 
> *Cheney:* That's a good question. At some point we have to sacrifice effect for believability. You see, if the planes crash into the buildings and the buildings immediately collapse, everyone will be suspicious and they'll immediately be onto the presence of the explosives. So what we have to do is let the planes crash into the building, give the jet fuel time to start fires that will "soften" the building core, and then we detonate the charges. Afterwards, we'll be able to argue that the fires coupled with the impact actually caused the buildings to collapse.
> 
> *Feith:* Why will we be able to argue that? Didn't our studies show that impact and fire alone wouldn't have caused the buildings to collapse?
> 
> *Cheney:* Those were our secret, far-more-advanced studies, done with secret, far-more-advanced military technology. The vast majority of the world's civilian structural engineers, however, can be counted on after the incident to conclude that the buildings collapsed due to a combination of fire, impact, and the knocking off of fireproofing from the building beams.
> 
> *Feith: *Why can they be counted on to conclude that?
> 
> *Cheney:* Because that's what our secret research shows their not-secret research will show! Jesus Christ, work with me on this, will you?
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* I think I get it. We crash the planes, kill everyone above the impact of the planes, let the people underneath the impact out to safety, then collapse the buildings about an hour or so later using the explosives that we pointlessly incurred months and weeks worth of career- and life-threatening risk to covertly plant in a building complex visited by hundreds of thousands of people every week.
> 
> *Cheney:* Exactly! The actual deaths will mostly be caused by the planes. But we'll incur the massive additional risk simply to destroy the building, for effect, because it will look cool and scary on television.
> 
> *Feith:* I'm still confused about the our-studies and their-studies thing.
> 
> *Cheney:* (sighing) What's the matter, Doug?
> 
> *Feith:* If we know the planes won't collapse the buildings, isn't it possible that other people after the accident will figure out that the planes didn't collapse the buildings?
> 
> *Cheney:* Yes. But those other people will be a tiny minority of mostly non-scientists who'll deduce the whole plan by researching the matter on the internet. Their groundbreaking, visionary research, however, we can count on being ignored by the mainstream scientific community, which will continue to insist the planes caused the collapses.
> 
> *Feith:* Why can we count on that?
> 
> *Cheney:* Because the mainstream science community, like the whole of the corporate media, the Congress, the Democratic Party, even the mainstream leftist political opposition will naturally be in either conscious or unconscious assent with our plan. Most scientists, you know, depend in some form or another on government funding. So they'll be highly motivated to sign off on our dastardly mass-murder plot, since they know their salaries -- some of these people make almost a hundred thousand a year, you know -- ultimately depend on our ability to secure fifty billion additional barrels of oil per day by 2010 by fooling the population into invading Saddam Hussein's secular Iraq by faking a terrorist attack against the World Trade Center at the hands of a bunch of Saudi religious radicals loyal to the Afghan-supported terrorist leader Osama bin Laden.
> *
> Wolfowitz: *No, I get it, I really do. It all makes sense.
> 
> *Cheney:* Also, we have to knock down WTC-7, this very building, in order to get rid of the evidence. I think it goes without saying that we'll need a command center for these operations, and I can't think of a place that would be better or more appropriate than an office right next to the point of attack. From these very offices, gentlemen, we will coordinate the military war exercises that will be held in this region on that very morning, war exercises that will so thoroughly confuse our own military that they will be unable to identify and intercept the hijacked planes we will be sending at the towers like so many deadly guided missiles.
> 
> *Kristol:* But, Dick -- how can we be sure that the Air Force won't find a way to intercept the planes anyway?
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* I'll answer that, Dick. Irv, the best way we can guarantee that will be to issue stand-down orders in addition to implementing the war games.
> 
> *Kristol: *I see. We order the war games in order to stymie the Air Force intercepts we don't control, but just in case those fail, we'll control the Air Force intercepts.
> 
> *Cheney:* Now you're catching on.
> 
> *Kristol:* And the control center for those war games and for all our other plans (including the demolition) will be right here. These rooms are secret and utterly impenetrable to the general public at the moment, but after the attacks they will be vulnerable to forensic inspection by whichever city or federal agency goes through the wreckage of this doomed building.
> 
> *Cheney:* Exactly. That's one of the reasons I thought we should choose this space. If we chose some other spot as a base of operations -- a warehouse in Queens, say -- we might be able to keep it secure forever. But if we set up here, we can be sure some snooping official will end up poking around in the ruins. And we want that, it adds intrigue to the whole deal. Because it goes without saying that we won't be able to control all the cleanup agencies, except those that might be inclined to find our bomb fragments. Those we can count on 100%.
> 
> *Kristol:* Right, but still, we have to really be sure we destroy everything here. Especially all the papers and computer records of the conspiracy plans, which we will naturally leave behind, banking on the fact that they will be destroyed in the hellish conflagration.
> 
> *Feith:* Guys, I'm lost. You're saying we have to detonate this entire building in order to cover up the evidence of the crime?
> 
> *All:* Of course.
> 
> *Feith:* Why don't we just not leave the evidence behind and not blow up the building? Why should there be any evidence to leave behind at all?
> 
> *Cheney:* Doug, you're not being realistic. You always have to leave evidence of covert operations behind for the public to maybe find.
> *
> Wolfowitz:* Well, except that we never have before.
> 
> *Cheney:* Right, except for that. (a phone in the middle of the conference table rings. Kristol picks is up.)
> 
> *Kristol: *Hello? Who's this? Oh, hey, Larry. A gast in shetl! I'll put you on speaker! (cups phone, presses speaker button; addresses others) It's Larry Silverstein, the WTC landlord.
> 
> *Silverstein:* Hey guys! Vos makht ir ?
> 
> *Cheney:* Not bad, Larry, how goes it?
> 
> *Silverstein:* In dr'erd afn dek ! Just awful! But we get by, you know.
> 
> *Cheney:* What can we do you for, Larry?
> 
> *Silverstein:* Oh, hey, well, a little birdie told me that you guys were planning on blowing up my building complex and blaming it on Islamic terrorists!
> 
> *Cheney: *We all have our hobbies, Larry.
> 
> *Silverstein: *Well, naturally, you have my assent. Anything to grease the wheels of international capitalism. Also, as a landlord, I love seeing my tenants burned to death and jumping out of high windows on live television and that sort of thing. Plus, I'm a Jew, you know, I have horns. Paul, how's your family?
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* Oh, Larry, don't ask. Clare just last week popped her bursa sac building a sukkah. But does anyone live a life without troubles these days?
> 
> *Silverstein:* Things just keep getting worse and worse, you're right there. Listen, fellas, about that building complex ...
> 
> *Cheney:* Yes?
> 
> *Silverstein:* Do you think you could make sure that the WTC-7 building goes down, too? See, the thing is, I just signed a new insurance deal with Industrial Risk Insurers, this could all work out very nicely for me ...
> 
> *Cheney:* Larry, it's such an amazing coincidence, we were just talking about that. As it happens, we need to destroy the building to get rid of the evidence anyway. So say no more about that, we'll take care of it.


----------



## Gamolon

...continued...



			
				continued from Matt Taibbi's article above said:
			
		

> *Wolfowitz:* Well, say no more until it happens. Then you might just want to casually mention near a PBS camera that you're planning on "pulling" the building.
> 
> *Silverstein:* What does "pulling" mean?
> 
> *Cheney:* Well, it's not a demolition term, but some will say it is. We're thinking you might just want to make a little admission in that direction.
> 
> *Silverstein:* Before my insurance investigation is concluded? At exactly the time when such an admission would cost me my entire settlement? Consider it done!
> 
> *All:* Thanks, Larry.
> 
> *Silverstein:* You bet, fellas! See you on the links. Mazel tov ! Oh, hey, Paul--
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* Yes?
> 
> *Silverstein:* Pull my finger, Paul! Pull it!
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* You bet I'll "pull it," you mensch!
> 
> *Silverstein:* Later!(Silverstein hangs up)
> 
> *Cheney:* Well, that worked out well. I guess the only things left to really worry about are the other two planes. What do you guys think?
> 
> *Kristol:* Well, one plane. I'm thinking with the Pentagon, we send a missile or a drone into the building, then just tell everyone it's a plane. Just to fuck with people.
> 
> *Feith:* Is this going to be your basic take-the-real-plane-to-a-remote-military-base, kill-the-passengers, then-fake-their-cellphone-distress-calls-using-advanced-voice-recog-technology deals?
> *
> Kristol:* That's what I'm thinking. Keep it simple, in other words.
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* Now I'm confused. We hire patsies to fly into the World Trade Center, but for the Pentagon, we don't use patsies?
> 
> *Cheney:* No. We use patsies, but just not to fly the plane. See, the patsies we choose for the Pentagon job won't actually have enough piloting skill to maneuver a plane into the Pentagon. So what we'll do is take a real passenger flight, hijack it and take it to a remote location -- say, Wright Patterson Airport in Ohio -- and then kill all the passengers on board, including the patsies, with poison gas. Then, instead of using that plane, we'll either shoot a missile or use one of those GlobalHawk drone planes to crash into the Pentagon. Then we tell everyone that it was actually the missing plane that crashed into the Pentagon.
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* Why don't we just get patsies who can fly a plane? Isn't that what we're doing in New York?
> 
> *Cheney:* It's so hard to find skilled patsies these days.
> 
> *Kristol:* Plus, Paul, it'll be simple. All we have to do is go to the crash site afterwards and deposit pieces of airplane wreckage, landing gear and so on, at the appropriate places ...
> 
> *Cheney:* That's perfect. I know exactly where we can get some airplane wreckage, too. There was an American Airlines jet that crashed in Colombia in 1995; we can take pieces of that plane and just sort of drop them on the lawn when no one is looking ... You know, just like in The Great Escape â drop them through a pantleg while whistling and looking off into the distance, and just sort of kick them around in the burning wreckage ...
> 
> *Kristol:* Or even better, we can drop them on the lawn from a circling C-130 after the crash. Just have someone leaning out the cargo bay with big pieces of fuselage, dropping them strategically in between the rescue workers. We can do the same thing with the body parts; we'll just take some of the bodies, barbecue them with jet fuel, and just sort of toss bits of them here and there around the site.
> *
> Cheney:* That works for me. What I like about that is that it's so simple.
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* Okay, let me back up. Rather than just finding some patsies who can fly -- which is exactly what we'll be doing in New York -- we instead seize an actual passenger flight and remove the passengers to a remote location and kill them, disposing of the plane later. Then we attack the Pentagon and kill 100 or so of our own people with either a missile or a Global Hawk drone plane, banking on the probability that no one will see a plane shooting a missile in broad daylight of the nation's capital. Then, after we execute this attack on the Pentagon, we go back to the site and cleverly rearrange the evidence to make it look like a plane crashed there, including planting the samples of DNA of all the people we killed in Ohio or whatever. I'm not saying it doesn't sound like a good plan, but can I ask why we're doing this? If we can't find a patsy who can fly a plane, why not just not crash a plane into the Pentagon?
> 
> *Cheney:* What do you mean? But a plane crashes into the Pentagon. That's part of the plan.
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* Right, but since it's our plan and we can change it, why don't we just scuttle the entire Pentagon operation? We've already got the money shot with the Towers -- why do we need to go through all the trouble of finding hijackers who can't fly, nurturing them in the womb of ineffective government surveillance, getting them on a plane full of passengers, and then faking the deaths of all these people, telling the world they died in a plane crash that was actually a sinister attack using our own technology? I mean, so many things can go wrong. You've got to get people to sign off on the DNA reports, you've got eyewitnesses with weird stories, you've got inconsistent radar data, you've got to put stuff there for the dogs to find ...
> 
> *Cheney:* Don't worry about the dogs. We've got the dogs covered.
> 
> *Wolfowitz: *Oh, well, okay. But still -- why not just skip the whole thing?
> 
> *Cheney:* Are you suggesting that instead of executing hundreds of sinister, secretive, murderous sub-plans that all must go off flawlessly to together create a single underpublicized deception, that instead of that we just blow it off and go with the much larger and more spectacular World Trade Center event?
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* Right. Either that or find patsies who can fly.
> 
> *Cheney:* Hmm. Interesting. What do you guys think?
> 
> *Feith:* I don't know, Dick. It seems much easier just to go with the whole fake-the-flight, kill-the-passengers, fake-the-cell-phone-calls, pass-off-the-missile-attack-as-a-plane-crash thing. I can't think of any simpler way to do this plan than that.
> 
> *Kristol:* Yeah, Dick, frankly, neither can I. I like your plan better. It's so much more ... cloak n' daggerier!
> 
> *Cheney:* Well, it's settled, then. Paul, you cool?
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* Hey, I trust you guys, you know that. (the phone rings again)
> 
> *Feith:* I'll get it. (grabs phone) Hello? Oh, hey, Ted, what's up! (whispering, to everyone else) It's Ted Olson. (into phone) I'll put you on speaker, okay, Ted?
> 
> *Olson:* 'Sup, fellas!
> 
> *Cheney:* 'Sup, counselor! How goes it? Talked to George much lately?
> 
> *Olson:* As Governor Bush's attorney, you know I can't discuss that -- even with you assholes.(everyone laughs)
> 
> *Cheney:* Fair enough, What can we do you for, counselor?
> 
> *Olson: *Well, I don't mean to be a pest ...
> 
> *Cheney:* Speak up, speak up.
> *
> Olson:* Well, a little birdie told me that you guys were planning on faking an airplane hijacking and shooting a drone into the Pentagon, blaming it all on Islamic terrorists!
> 
> *Cheney:* Sure are a lot of little birdies around these days!
> 
> *Olson:* I was just wondering if you could stick my wife on the plane you're thinking of hijacking.
> 
> *Cheney:* Barbara?
> 
> *Olson:* Right, Babs.
> 
> *Cheney:* That's no problem. Consider it done. But you've got to get her on the plane.
> 
> *Olson:* Shit, that won't be hard. I'll tell her I dropped a dollar in the other airport. She'll catch the first fucking flight.
> 
> *Cheney:* That's great. Hey, maybe, actually you could help us. After we take Babs to a military base and dispose of her fat body, can you tell the press that she called you, weeping, on her cell phone during the hijacking? It'll add verisimilitude to the whole thing.
> 
> *Olson:* You mean like, "Oh, my poor wife, she called me in those last dire minutes before those terrorist bastards took her life, blah blah blah," that sort of thing?


----------



## Gamolon

...continued...



			
				continued from Matt Taibbi's article above said:
			
		

> *Cheney:* Exactly.
> 
> *Olson:* Hey, I'm a lawyer, I lie for a living. Consider it done. Of course, the pain of losing Babs would be easier if ...
> 
> *Cheney:* You want to be Solicitor General, right?
> 
> *Olson:* Well, if you haven't picked one out yet.
> 
> *Cheney:* Ted, you can count on us.
> 
> *Olson:* Thanks, man. Tell your other evil plotter buddies there that I love them.
> 
> *All:* We love you, too, Ted.
> 
> *Olson:* Later!(Olson hangs up)
> 
> *Feith:* Well, that worked out well.
> 
> *Kristol:* That only leaves the last plane, I guess.
> 
> *Cheney:* Right. This one -- this one I think is going to be tricky.
> 
> *Feith:* How so?
> 
> *Cheney:* Okay, bear with me on this, okay? The plane takes off. Passengers, patsies, the whole deal. The hijackers take over the plane and start steering it toward the White House. But fuck them, okay? We step in, our jets scrambled, and we blow those fuckers out of the sky.
> 
> *Feith:* Boom!
> 
> *Cheney:* Of course, we can't exactly admit that we killed American passengers, even for a good reason like this would be. So we'll dream up a story about passengers overpowering the hijackers and downing the plane themselves. "Let's roll," a wife will hear her husband say on his cell phone, as he and his brave party of vigilantes storms the cockpit ...
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* Oh, I see, right. Because they learned from their families, by talking with them on their cell phones, the terrible fate of the World Trade Center. So they give their lives to save the White House ...
> 
> *Feith: *Wow. I'm going to cry, that's so beautiful.
> 
> *Cheney:* In reality, though, it'll be us downing the plane with an F-16 or something. The pilots will never talk, never. Nor will the air traffic controllers ...
> 
> *Kristol:* Oh, I like that. It's patriotic. So why do we shoot the plane down, though?
> 
> *Cheney:* Well, because otherwise the hijackers will crash into the White House. But we can't admit that to the public, they'll be horrified.
> 
> *Kristol:* But they're not real hijackers, are they? Aren't they patsies?
> 
> *Cheney:* Oh, right. Shit! Man, I'm getting confused. We should probably break for lunch soon.
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* No, Dick, I've got that one. You see, here's the thing. Maybe the passengers really will overpower the hijackers. If that happens, it goes without saying that we have to shoot the plane down. We can't let them land, because then the hijackers will talk, and our whole evil plan will be exposed.
> 
> *Cheney:* Right, right, that's exactly what might happen. So it goes without saying that we have to be prepared to fake a crash site to make it look like a crash, even though it'll really be us shooting the plane down.
> 
> *Kristol: *But how can we prepare a phony crash site in advance if we don't even know for sure right now that the passengers will overpower the hijacker-patsies? Or where or when that will happen? That shouldn't even be entering our minds at this point.
> 
> *Cheney:* Well, um ... fuck. Right again. Paul?
> 
> *Wolfowitz: *I don't know, man, I'm getting tired at this point. But I'm down with the general idea of shooting that plane down.
> 
> *Cheney:* If we have to.
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* Right, if we have to.
> 
> *Kristol:* But, wait -- also, don't we want the plane to crash into the White House?
> 
> *Cheney:* What, are you crazy? And kill innocent Americans?
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* Irv, come on, now.
> 
> *Kristol:* Guys, we've just decided to blow up the World Trade Center. Like five minutes ago.
> 
> *Cheney:* Well, but the White House.
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* Irv, the White House. You're talking about the White House.
> 
> *Kristol:* Okay, whatever. You know I'm all for it, whatever we do.
> 
> *Cheney:* Look, the point is, we do the Towers and pin it on bin Laden. That leads us to invade Afghanistan. A year and a half later, we invade Iraq.
> 
> *Feith: *And we blame the whole WTC thing on Saddam.
> 
> *Cheney:* Right, and ... wait, what? No! No, actually we never make that connection, because none exists. I figure we can just say he's in violation of his UN restrictions, and that will be a good enough reason to invade. He is anyway, right? In violation, I mean?
> 
> *Wolfowitz:* I think you're right, he is!
> 
> _Adapted from " The Great Derangement" by Matt Taibbi.
> 
> Copyright 2008 by Matt Taibbi. Published by Spiegel & Grau, a division of Random House Inc. Reprinted with permission.
> _


----------



## numan

'

Congratulations, Galmolon!!

I think that must be the longest *RED HERRING[* even posted on this site !!

.


----------



## numan

Gamolon said:


> You're sending people to a site that's 6 years old?! No wonder you still believe this crap. There has been SO much more research done into this since this garbage was posted.


Gamolon apparently is incapable of dealing rationally with the content and facts of my postings, so he is reduced to attacking the date on which certain information was posted.



Gamolon said:


> Let's start with this little gem. I'll post a link to where this came from and a partial explanation. You can go from there.
> 
> FLT 77 Flight Recorder Data - Pilots for Truth - Page 9 - JREF Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1.5 DME based on heading and an exact 1.5 NM from DCA and if you use the RAD ALT, giving you 400 MSL, and an impact of 40 MSL, you have to loose 360 feet in 3.57 seonds and you only have to do 100.67 feet per second to impact the Pentagon. The last stick input by the terrorist pilot would guarantee descent in excess of 101 feet per second, it was the biggest stick input for going down inputted by the terrorist as the data stops. Earlier his biggest input resulted in excess of 6060 feet per minute descent rate; this input was bigger.
> 
> If you take/understand the fact the DME could have been 1.65 DME and stored as 1.5 DME at the time the RAD ALT said 273 feet, you add the local feet o 129 and have 402, you only need about 70 feet per second to impact the Pentagon.
Click to expand...

I think it would help the credibility of your "expert" if he were able to spell.

It would also help if his comments were not gibberish.

It is interesting that the "expert" you counterpose to a large research group of professional pilots is an anonymous poster in a forum of comments on a well-known propaganda site.

Of course, we may expect that these unnamed posters are equally to be trusted as all the people who post on this august message board.
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Numan why do you bother with agent Gam,Gomer Ollie and these other paid shills? they have been sent here by their handlers to waste your valuable time arguing with them,so why do you take their  bait and play their game? thats nuts. you are making their handlers happy by doing so, btw did you get my last pm? 

please take this advise.


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> Why plan such an elaborate attack at all. Supposedly the idea was to give us pretense to go to war with Iraq. All that would have taken is one plane being shot down by Saddam. Could have faked that real easy....


Ollie, it is easy to see why you were a sergeant rather than a general.

You display a marked tendency not to be able to see the Big Picture.

Possibly what you say is true, but it would be hard to get the American people worked up about such trivia -- nor, in such a nation of amnesiacs as the American people, who forget news almost as soon as it happens, would it be an easy task to hold their attention for any appreciable length of time.

It was certainly important to the traitors in the US government to involve America in a war with Iraq, but it was only a small part of their ultimate purpose.

They wanted to achieve unchallenged supremacy over the governmental policy of the United States, and they wanted to subject the entire American population to *Post-Traumatic Shock*, in order that the people might be properly  brainwashed, and made the dazed and easily manipulated pawns of the sinister cabal which was determined to control America.

In this, they have mainly been able to achieve their goals.

When you know that the American people are tortured and abused children, and that they are brainwashed to love and obey evil parents, then the mysteries disappear, and all's explained !
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why plan such an elaborate attack at all. Supposedly the idea was to give us pretense to go to war with Iraq. All that would have taken is one plane being shot down by Saddam. Could have faked that real easy....
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie, it is easy to see why you were a sergeant rather than a general.
> 
> You display a marked tendency not to be able to see the Big Picture.
> 
> Possibly what you say is true, but it would be hard to get the American people worked up about such trivia -- nor, in such a nation of amnesiacs as the American people, who forget news almost as soon as it happens, would it be an easy task to hold their attention for any appreciable length of time.
> 
> It was certainly important to the traitors in the US government to involve America in a war with Iraq, but it was only a small part of their ultimate purpose.
> 
> They wanted to achieve unchallenged supremacy over the governmental policy of the United States, and they wanted to subject the entire American population to *Post-Traumatic Shock*, in order that the people might be properly  brainwashed, and made the dazed and easily manipulated pawns of the sinister cabal which was determined to control America.
> 
> In this, they have mainly been able to achieve their goals.
> 
> When you know that the American people are tortured and abused children, and that they are brainwashed to love and obey evil parents, then the mysteries disappear, and all's explained !
> .
Click to expand...


Really? You must not pay attention, we are about to arm people who are probably our enemy, all because someone says they used a little bit of Gas.... And what will be the next step? Advisers, then trainers, then the first Infantry Bde....And on it goes....And you think it will take 4 airplanes hitting 3 buildings and 3000 deaths? Not even close........

BTW, I was a Sergeant because i was the best fucking Sergeant in the Army. I would have made a terrible general.


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> BTW, I was a Sergeant because i was the best fucking Sergeant in the Army. I would have made a terrible general.


You were lucky not to have exceeded your level of competence -- the way most American generals have.
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I was a Sergeant because i was the best fucking Sergeant in the Army. I would have made a terrible general.
> 
> 
> 
> You were lucky not to have exceeded your level of competence -- the way most American generals have.
> .
Click to expand...


I love Gomer Ollies arrogance he was the best sergeant in the army.

since he does nothing but lie all the time here,more than likely,he was the worst.

Gomer should have been demoted to private the very next day after getting the promotion.More than likely he was -remember he never tells the truth in his posts,and is just clinging to the fact he got to be a sergeant for one day till they realised they made a mistake and demoted him to private.


----------



## PredFan

Say what you want about Ollie, you can claim he's dumber than dirt if you want to but he knows that terrorists flew a plane into the Pentagon so that puts him at an intelligence level above you.


----------



## Mad Scientist

SFC Ollie said:


> BTW, I was a Sergeant because i was the best fucking Sergeant in the Army. I would have made a terrible general.


That's why you made it all the way to E-9!


----------



## Truthseeker420

9/11 inside job said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I was a Sergeant because i was the best fucking Sergeant in the Army. I would have made a terrible general.
> 
> 
> 
> You were lucky not to have exceeded your level of competence -- the way most American generals have.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love Gomer Ollies arrogance he was the best sergeant in the army.
> 
> since he does nothing but lie all the time here,more than likely,he was the worst.
> 
> Gomer should have been demoted to private the very next day after getting the promotion.More than likely he was -remember he never tells the truth in his posts,and is just clinging to the fact he got to be a sergeant for one day till they realised they made a mistake and demoted him to private.
Click to expand...


Gomer Ollie !


----------



## SFC Ollie

PredFan said:


> Say what you want about Ollie, you can claim he's dumber than dirt if you want to but he knows that terrorists flew a plane into the Pentagon so that puts him at an intelligence level above you.



Dirt is at a more intelligent level than Shitforbrains911.......


----------



## SFC Ollie

American Communist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I was a Sergeant because i was the best fucking Sergeant in the Army. I would have made a terrible general.
> 
> 
> 
> That's why you made it all the way to E-9!
Click to expand...


E7, SFC, Sergeant First Class, Platoon Sergeant, any way you want to say it. But most people know this.......


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're sending people to a site that's 6 years old?! No wonder you still believe this crap. There has been SO much more research done into this since this garbage was posted.
> 
> 
> 
> Gamolon apparently is incapable of dealing rationally with the content and facts of my postings, so he is reduced to attacking the date on which certain information was posted.
Click to expand...


The problem is numan is that you are using information and data that has been proven to be incomplete and incorrect. 



numan said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's start with this little gem. I'll post a link to where this came from and a partial explanation. You can go from there.
> 
> FLT 77 Flight Recorder Data - Pilots for Truth - Page 9 - JREF Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At 1.5 DME based on heading and an exact 1.5 NM from DCA and if you use the RAD ALT, giving you 400 MSL, and an impact of 40 MSL, you have to loose 360 feet in 3.57 seonds and you only have to do 100.67 feet per second to impact the Pentagon. The last stick input by the terrorist pilot would guarantee descent in excess of 101 feet per second, it was the biggest stick input for going down inputted by the terrorist as the data stops. Earlier his biggest input resulted in excess of 6060 feet per minute descent rate; this input was bigger.
> 
> If you take/understand the fact the DME could have been 1.65 DME and stored as 1.5 DME at the time the RAD ALT said 273 feet, you add the local feet o 129 and have 402, you only need about 70 feet per second to impact the Pentagon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it would help the credibility of your "expert" if he were able to spell.
> 
> It would also help if his comments were not gibberish.
Click to expand...


It's gibberish because you're too stupid to understand the reason why it's important.



numan said:


> It is interesting that the "expert" you counterpose to a large research group of professional pilots is an anonymous poster in a forum of comments on a well-known propaganda site.
> 
> Of course, we may expect that these unnamed posters are equally to be trusted as all the people who post on this august message board.
> .



"Counterpose"? And you make comments about other people's spelling?! 



Just so I understand this correctly, you clearly don't get why the information from P4T is complete garbage right?


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> Many comments here indicate that some idolaters of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory are either disingenuous or mentally impaired.
> 
> The Boeing 757 which hypothetically hit the Pentagon had a length over half that of a football field. The fusilage was *13* feet in diameter, but as can be seen in the diagram above, the engines hung below the level of the fusilage. The lawn was unscarred by the plane, and there were 7-foot high reels of cable which had been untouched below the flight-path of the supposed plane.



Your diagram shows the jet (engines, wings, etc.) clearing the cable reels, so what's the problem?

 Also, why would the wheels be down? They weren't trying to land the plane.


----------



## numan

'










Idolaters of the Official Wacko Conspiracy Theory seem not to be able to retain in their memory what has gone before on this thread -- at least, if it contradicts the dogmas of their cult.

As can be seen in the two photos above (already posted here), using the cable reels as a reference point, the impact hole is very low on the building -- much too low for the low-hanging engines not to impact the lawn or to knock over the 7-foot reels of cable (which were 20-30 feet from the building).
________________________________

P.S. -- Gamolon, apparently your vocabulary is very limited if you do not recognize the word "counterpose" as a verb in the English language. If you consult a dictionary, your ignorance, at least in this one area, will be lessened.
.


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> As can be seen in the two photos above (already posted here), using the cable reels as a reference point, the impact hole is very low on the building -- much too low for the low-hanging engines not to impact the lawn or to knock over the 7-foot reels of cable (which were 20-30 feet from the building).



Your picture shows the jet engines clearing the cable reels dumbass!


numan said:


>


----------



## numan

'

What it shows is that no Boeing 757 hit the Pentagon -- and your own rational deficiencies, of course.

.


----------



## SFC Ollie

I am yet to see one clear photo showing this infamous entry hole. Every one I've seen the actual hole is obscured by smoke, fire, and water. Not to mention circles and arrows that idiots place on them to show me what I can't see. 

What I do know for fact is that those cable reels were moved, no way they were left sitting like that outside the Pentagon. 
What I know for a fact is that no missile could take down 5 light poles.
What I know for a fact is that no missile could move that generator before striking the building.
What I know for a fact is that no missile parts were found but plenty of 757 parts were.
What I know for fact is that the DNA of the passengers from that 757 were covered.

What I don't know is where this hole is behind all that smoke, fire, and water.


----------



## daws101

numan said:


> '
> 
> What it shows is that no Boeing 757 hit the Pentagon -- and your own rational deficiencies, of course.
> 
> .


best case of total denial ever!


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> '
> 
> What it shows is that no Boeing 757 hit the Pentagon -- and your own rational deficiencies, of course.
> 
> .



Is this how you debate numan? Pathetic...

You provide an animated gif that you ADMIT is not accurate yet continue to say it's "clear" as to what it shows.

You provide a picture that's supposed to show that the jet HIT the cable reels, yet in reality, it shows the engines CLEARING the cable reels.

You are provided a link with information as to WHY the P4T idiots are wrong in all their assumptions, yet complain that it's gibberish because YOU yourself are too stupid and lazy to figure it out.

That;s how the "truth movement works" isn't it numan?

Please do continue to post. Every time you do it helps to prove you have no understanding of anything related to 9/11 and just parrot whatever supports your beliefs, even if it's wrong.


----------



## numan

SFC Ollie said:


> I am yet to see one clear photo showing this infamous entry hole. Every one I've seen the actual hole is obscured by smoke, fire, and water. Not to mention circles and arrows that idiots place on them to show me what I can't see.
> 
> What I do know for fact is that those cable reels were moved, no way they were left sitting like that outside the Pentagon.
> What I know for a fact is that no missile could take down 5 light poles.
> What I know for a fact is that no missile could move that generator before striking the building.
> What I know for a fact is that no missile parts were found but plenty of 757 parts were.
> What I know for fact is that the DNA of the passengers from that 757 were covered.
> 
> What I don't know is where this hole is behind all that smoke, fire, and water.


Compared to the gross and deliberate misrepresentations of Gamolon, your points are almost rational, Ollie! *However....*

The position and size of the original entry hole has been referenced by many reputable news sources (not the U.S. government and its running dogs, of course!!).  You need only refer back to posting #1788 above to see where the entry hole was -- compare the two pictures, and use the cable reels as reference points.

Writing that the cable reels were "moved" is nonsense. They are massively heavy, and the pictures were taken in the first minutes after the missile attack.

You are right -- the missile could not have taken down the light poles; that would have to be done by other means -- explosives, perhaps? -- or pre-positioned poles lying on the ground, possibly covered up in such a way that they could be quickly revealed?

The generator was not moved; you can see it quite clearly in many pictures taken during those first few minutes. Some are posted here on previous pages.

You do not know anything *for a fact* if it is based on information provided by the U.S. government. They lie all the time, even about small matters -- heaven knows what they are capable of lying about and misrepresenting in a major security agency coup like this one!!
.


----------



## SFC Ollie

numan said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am yet to see one clear photo showing this infamous entry hole. Every one I've seen the actual hole is obscured by smoke, fire, and water. Not to mention circles and arrows that idiots place on them to show me what I can't see.
> 
> What I do know for fact is that those cable reels were moved, no way they were left sitting like that outside the Pentagon.
> What I know for a fact is that no missile could take down 5 light poles.
> What I know for a fact is that no missile could move that generator before striking the building.
> What I know for a fact is that no missile parts were found but plenty of 757 parts were.
> What I know for fact is that the DNA of the passengers from that 757 were covered.
> 
> What I don't know is where this hole is behind all that smoke, fire, and water.
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to the gross and deliberate misrepresentations of Gamolon, your points are almost rational, Ollie! *However....*
> 
> The position and size of the original entry hole has been referenced by many reputable news sources (not the U.S. government and its running dogs, of course!!).  You need only refer back to posting #1788 above to see where the entry hole was -- compare the two pictures, and use the cable reels as reference points.
> 
> Writing that the cable reels were "moved" is nonsense. They are massively heavy, and the pictures were taken in the first minutes after the missile attack.
> 
> You are right -- the missile could not have taken down the light poles; that would have to be done by other means -- explosives, perhaps? -- or pre-positioned poles lying on the ground, possibly covered up in such a way that they could be quickly revealed?
> 
> The generator was not moved; you can see it quite clearly in many pictures taken during those first few minutes. Some are posted here on previous pages.
> 
> You do not know anything *for a fact* if it is based on information provided by the U.S. government. They lie all the time, even about small matters -- heaven knows what they are capable of lying about and misrepresenting in a major security agency coup like this one!!
> .
Click to expand...


The plane has been described as hitting between the first and second floor. Therefore the engines would not have hit the cable reels but the blast of all that fuel exploding from the impact. And yes you can see that the generator was indeed moved. The light poles were most definitely taken down by the plane. As so many dozens of eyewitnesses reported. Not one of them saw anyone planting evidence.
But of course you want to believe that anything the Government confirms is a lie so you go on. we understand, you're one of those special kind of stupid kids.........


----------



## member

Terral said:


> _*"Greetings to All:*_ _*The Pentagon was attacked on 9/11 by a rogue element inside the U.S. military using a plan that almost failed at the very beginning.  The inside-job bad guys used a....."*_






RetiredGySgt said:


> _*"And again you dumb shit*_, * where is the evidence of explosives, Where are the plane, crew and passengers from the flight that according to you must have disappeared ?"*





 please don't get too upset (anymore).....at jerks like "_them_."   D_U_D_S_.....

 _just humor him_...yeah 

 there was no hijacked plane--and no people e*x*isted on _said_ plane either....




 he/she _has nothing better to do. "persona stupida"  _


----------



## Gamolon

numan said:


> The position and size of the original entry hole has been referenced by many reputable news sources (not the U.S. government and its running dogs, of course!!).  You need only refer back to posting #1788 above to see where the entry hole was -- compare the two pictures, and use the cable reels as reference points.





You can avoid it all you want numan. You're a coward and just can't admit you're full of crap. Everyone can see it.

The picture YOU posted as evidence of your position/claim clearly shows the jet engines CLEARING the reels.


numan said:


> .



Continue to avoid the mistakes and contradictions you have recently posted. It makes you look like a moron.


----------



## member

Toro said:


> _*"You
> 
> 
> 
> have never answered what happened to all the people on the plane.  Where did 100 people go?  Why were there body parts and personal effects of people on the plane found in the Pentagon?"*_






Terral said:


> *"Hi Toro..."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-* 9/11 Was An Inside Job!!! Bush and Cheney and Rumsfeld and Ashcroft ran the 9/11 investigation 'and' created whatever evidence needed to make 'their' Cover Story make sense.
> 
> 
> *-* This is a picture of the West Wedge Wall at Column Line 14 where Bush says a real 100-Ton Jetliner crashed going 530 miles per hour. Look at the massive cable spools blocking the path to the 18-feet 3-inch entry hole.
> 
> 
> *-* Note the two unbroken windows above and to the left of the little entry hole. No 100-Ton Jetliner crashed here, which means any evidence from a phantom AA77 was PLANTED by the inside-job terrorists that sat in the White House for eight long years.
> 
> 
> *-* *Do these Navy and Army personnel look ready to save anyone from a crashed Jetliner? No. Why? That never happened!!! *I cannot help the fact that you guys are stupid and believe anything coming from the mouths of liars and murderers of innocent Americans . . .






 still no nu_ff_in'...nu_ff_in' of substance....


----------



## SFC Ollie

Because they have nothing of substance......


----------



## member

9/11 inside job said:


> _*"Hey Terral,I just tried to watch that Michael kelly video the second one and its not working.They deleted it.thats what youtube always does with these 9/11 videos.Go figure,they allow you to post videos of porn there but they delete 9/11 videos all the time.
> what a free country this is huh?"*_






​



 _*FREE !*_  you bet.























_not_


----------



## Terral

Hi InsideJob:



9/11 inside job said:


> Numan why do you bother with agent Gam,Gomer Ollie and these other paid shills? they have been sent here by their handlers to waste your valuable time arguing with them,so why do you take their  bait and play their game? thats nuts. you are making their handlers happy by doing so, btw did you get my last pm?
> 
> please take this advise.



Always remember that the Bush/Cheney/Rumsfeld explanation that 19 Bearded Jihadist Radicals carried out the 9/11 Attacks is the first conspiracy theory that these idiot shills/trolls support. Also remember that N644AA registry assigned to the fake Flight 77 has never been issued to an American Airlines Jetliner in history. 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...r-used-american-airlines-n644aa-jetliner.html

The Govt Documentation proves that 9/11 was definitely an Inside Job:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...ovt-documentation-proves-9-11-inside-job.html

Let one of these trolls/shills explain the obvious discrepancies in the Official Govt Documentation saying that the Pentagon was first attacked at 9:31:39 AM and not the fake 9:37:46 AM time from the 911CR. Explain why the term "explosions" never appears in the 911CR nor the ACAAR put out by the Justice Department. Explain how a 100-ton Jetliner crashes into the E-ring Wedge One Pentagon wall going 530 miles per hour to create a tiny little 8X12-foot exit hole in the C-ring Wall just 220 feet from the E-ring Wall. All these shills can do is deny, deny, deny and perpetuate Cheney/Rumsfeld lies. The 9/11 Inside Job was carried out by the lettered agencies and their corporate fascist counterparts, but the cover-up operation continues with the assistance of their loyal shills that really have very little in the way of mental aptitude to explain anything at all. 

Terral


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey terral,cool to see you back.where did you dissapear to?Eots said something that you had a radio show going or something is why,is that true? yeah those troll shills cant explain it.you wont get any word out of them terral,they wont even tackle this short 5 minute video .hee hee



as you can see from this post of Jos's on this thread,

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...i-criminals-behind-the-nsa-spy-scandal-7.html


they always cowardly run off with their tail between their legs anytime they are cornered with that video.lol

you will no more get an answer from them on that,than I ever do on that video or these facts below.I have mentioned this fact here HUNDREDS of times,and not of of then has ever attemtped to answer it just dimissing it saying it bullshit and stuff like that cause they know they cant refute these facts.


they never have any explantion why bld 7 collapsed when there were other buildings in the area with far more severe damage to them and far worse fires. and ignores the bizarre coincidence that the only buildings that collapsed that day were all owed by zionest jew larry silverstein.

anytime i point out those facts,dawgshit,gomer ollie and the other agent trolls on here run off with their tail between their legs acting like i did not even post anything on this thread.hee hee.it never fails. 
__________________


----------



## Gamolon

Gamolon said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The position and size of the original entry hole has been referenced by many reputable news sources (not the U.S. government and its running dogs, of course!!).  You need only refer back to posting #1788 above to see where the entry hole was -- compare the two pictures, and use the cable reels as reference points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can avoid it all you want numan. You're a coward and just can't admit you're full of crap. Everyone can see it.
> 
> The picture YOU posted as evidence of your position/claim clearly shows the jet engines CLEARING the reels.
> 
> 
> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Continue to avoid the mistakes and contradictions you have recently posted. It makes you look like a moron.
Click to expand...


Where'd you go numan? How come your picture shows the jet clearing the reels?


----------



## Terral

Hi Inside:



9/11 inside job said:


> Hey terral,cool to see you back.where did you dissapear to?Eots said something that you had a radio show going or something is why,is that true? yeah those troll shills cant explain it.you wont get any word out of them terral,they wont even tackle this short 5 minute video .hee hee
> 
> Everything You Wanted To Know About 9/11 In Under 5 Minutes! (MIRROR) - YouTube



I am not really back. This place has far too many shills, trolls and idiots to have a conversation on these topics. Yes. I have done hundreds of radio shows on Scripture, 9/11 and Project Black Star. Right now we are coming to the end of a 2-month earth change lull period. We should expect to see between seven and ten 7-8-magnitude earthquakes from today to about the middle of October leading up to the Earth/Sun/black star backside alignment, which begins the 3-month earth change lull period running to the middle of January 2014. You cannot have a serious discussion of the conspiracy topics here, because the place is overrun with too many people doing nothing but creating distractions to ensure everyone remains sound asleep. 



9/11 inside job said:


> as you can see from this post of Jos's on this thread,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...i-criminals-behind-the-nsa-spy-scandal-7.html
> 
> they always cowardly run off with their tail between their legs anytime they are cornered with that video.lol



The Israelis offer nothing more than a supporting cast for the CIA-initiated covert operations using the NSA, FBI and other agencies for support. 



9/11 inside job said:


> you will no more get an answer from them on that,than I ever do on that video or these facts below .......



Inside!!!! Address the third-party reader that 'is' interested in knowing 'the truth' on these related conspiracy topics. Forget about the dimwit trolls and shills that could not present a solid case for anything if their lives depended on it. Some are living with Normalcy Bias and terrified by the notion that those in control of their idea of 'Govt' could be liars, thieves and murderers of innocent Americans each and every day. The truth is far stranger than fiction! I have been involved in Project Black Star for two and a half years and my chief astronomer suddenly died of a heart attack on April 2, 2012. Thirteen of my researchers and even some family members went down at the same time in March/April of last year with the same symptoms, which caused me to dissolve Terral's Research Group.

We determined that HAARP, artificial intelligence, chemtrailing, Morgellons Disease, nano technologies, the super soldier program and the Russian ESP program are all connected. The lettered agencies do not need RFID chips to keep track of Americans. You are ingesting nano materials through chemtrailing every day. Artificial intelligence is running millions and millions of real-world simulations using all of the data accumulated by the lettered agencies through Facebook, Youtube, MySpace, financial transactions and you name it. Threats are identified through the futuristic simulations and neutralized by what appears to be natural death by artificial intelligence using more than 350 sub-frequencies riding on the 1.5 Hertz HAARP carrier wave. Yes. The truth is stranger than fiction, but I assure you with 100 percent certainty that we cannot have a normal conversation about all of these related topics here. The threads would be filled with off-topic nonsense and personal attacks from Trollville and nobody would do one thing about it. I wish things were different, but I also did not fall off the watermelon truck yesterday ....

Take care,

Terral


----------



## Montrovant

Terral, don't leave us again!

Few posters provide as much entertainment.


----------



## daws101

Montrovant said:


> Terral, don't leave us again!
> 
> Few posters provide as much entertainment.


why do the best always leave too soon( sniff.....sniff...)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey terral,cool to see you back.where did you dissapear to?Eots said something that you had a radio show going or something is why,is that true? yeah those troll shills cant explain it.you wont get any word out of them terral,they wont even tackle this short 5 minute video .hee hee
> 
> Everything You Wanted To Know About 9/11 In Under 5 Minutes! (MIRROR) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really back. This place has far too many shills, trolls and idiots to have a conversation on these topics. Yes. I have done hundreds of radio shows on Scripture, 9/11 and Project Black Star. Right now we are coming to the end of a 2-month earth change lull period. We should expect to see between seven and ten 7-8-magnitude earthquakes from today to about the middle of October leading up to the Earth/Sun/black star backside alignment, which begins the 3-month earth change lull period running to the middle of January 2014. You cannot have a serious discussion of the conspiracy topics here, because the place is overrun with too many people doing nothing but creating distractions to ensure everyone remains sound asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see from this post of Jos's on this thread,
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...i-criminals-behind-the-nsa-spy-scandal-7.html
> 
> they always cowardly run off with their tail between their legs anytime they are cornered with that video.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Israelis offer nothing more than a supporting cast for the CIA-initiated covert operations using the NSA, FBI and other agencies for support.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will no more get an answer from them on that,than I ever do on that video or these facts below .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inside!!!! Address the third-party reader that 'is' interested in knowing 'the truth' on these related conspiracy topics. Forget about the dimwit trolls and shills that could not present a solid case for anything if their lives depended on it. Some are living with Normalcy Bias and terrified by the notion that those in control of their idea of 'Govt' could be liars, thieves and murderers of innocent Americans each and every day. The truth is far stranger than fiction! I have been involved in Project Black Star for two and a half years and my chief astronomer suddenly died of a heart attack on April 2, 2012. Thirteen of my researchers and even some family members went down at the same time in March/April of last year with the same symptoms, which caused me to dissolve Terral's Research Group.
> 
> We determined that HAARP, artificial intelligence, chemtrailing, Morgellons Disease, nano technologies, the super soldier program and the Russian ESP program are all connected. The lettered agencies do not need RFID chips to keep track of Americans. You are ingesting nano materials through chemtrailing every day. Artificial intelligence is running millions and millions of real-world simulations using all of the data accumulated by the lettered agencies through Facebook, Youtube, MySpace, financial transactions and you name it. Threats are identified through the futuristic simulations and neutralized by what appears to be natural death by artificial intelligence using more than 350 sub-frequencies riding on the 1.5 Hertz HAARP carrier wave. Yes. The truth is stranger than fiction, but I assure you with 100 percent certainty that we cannot have a normal conversation about all of these related topics here. The threads would be filled with off-topic nonsense and personal attacks from Trollville and nobody would do one thing about it. I wish things were different, but I also did not fall off the watermelon truck yesterday ....
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


God you aint kidding,they got so many paid shills here Terral you cant have a reasonable conversation about events like 9/11 or the JFK assassination with trolls like Dawgshit,Gam,Gomer Ollie and many others.thank god for the ignore list.

Yeah I dont bother with people on the NET about 9/11 or other government conspiracys because just like you said,there are way too many trolls here that have penetrated this site and many other sites as well to have a conversation about these kinds of events.I pretty much stick to trying to wake up people i know in REAL life who cant hide behind a computer like they do here.

very good point there on The Israelis offering nothing more than a supporting cast for the CIA infiltrated covert operations using the NSA,FBI,and other agencies for support.Our government is so infiltrated with zionists in congress its dusgusting.No wonder our government supports them to no end and their autrocities.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey terral,cool to see you back.where did you dissapear to?Eots said something that you had a radio show going or something is why,is that true? yeah those troll shills cant explain it.you wont get any word out of them terral,they wont even tackle this short 5 minute video .hee hee
> 
> Everything You Wanted To Know About 9/11 In Under 5 Minutes! (MIRROR) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really back. This place has far too many shills, trolls and idiots to have a conversation on these topics. Yes. I have done hundreds of radio shows on Scripture, 9/11 and Project Black Star. Right now we are coming to the end of a 2-month earth change lull period. We should expect to see between seven and ten 7-8-magnitude earthquakes from today to about the middle of October leading up to the Earth/Sun/black star backside alignment, which begins the 3-month earth change lull period running to the middle of January 2014. You cannot have a serious discussion of the conspiracy topics here, because the place is overrun with too many people doing nothing but creating distractions to ensure everyone remains sound asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis offer nothing more than a supporting cast for the CIA-initiated covert operations using the NSA, FBI and other agencies for support.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will no more get an answer from them on that,than I ever do on that video or these facts below .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inside!!!! Address the third-party reader that 'is' interested in knowing 'the truth' on these related conspiracy topics. Forget about the dimwit trolls and shills that could not present a solid case for anything if their lives depended on it. Some are living with Normalcy Bias and terrified by the notion that those in control of their idea of 'Govt' could be liars, thieves and murderers of innocent Americans each and every day. The truth is far stranger than fiction! I have been involved in Project Black Star for two and a half years and my chief astronomer suddenly died of a heart attack on April 2, 2012. Thirteen of my researchers and even some family members went down at the same time in March/April of last year with the same symptoms, which caused me to dissolve Terral's Research Group.
> 
> We determined that HAARP, artificial intelligence, chemtrailing, Morgellons Disease, nano technologies, the super soldier program and the Russian ESP program are all connected. The lettered agencies do not need RFID chips to keep track of Americans. You are ingesting nano materials through chemtrailing every day. Artificial intelligence is running millions and millions of real-world simulations using all of the data accumulated by the lettered agencies through Facebook, Youtube, MySpace, financial transactions and you name it. Threats are identified through the futuristic simulations and neutralized by what appears to be natural death by artificial intelligence using more than 350 sub-frequencies riding on the 1.5 Hertz HAARP carrier wave. Yes. The truth is stranger than fiction, but I assure you with 100 percent certainty that we cannot have a normal conversation about all of these related topics here. The threads would be filled with off-topic nonsense and personal attacks from Trollville and nobody would do one thing about it. I wish things were different, but I also did not fall off the watermelon truck yesterday ....
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God you aint kidding,they got so many paid shills here Terral you cant have a reasonable conversation about events like 9/11 or the JFK assassination with trolls like Dawgshit,Gam,Gomer Ollie and many others.thank god for the ignore list.
> 
> Yeah I dont bother with people on the NET about 9/11 or other government conspiracys because just like you said,there are way too many trolls here that have penetrated this site and many other sites as well to have a conversation about these kinds of events.I pretty much stick to trying to wake up people i know in REAL life whoc ant hide behind a computer liek they do here.
Click to expand...


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey terral,cool to see you back.where did you dissapear to?Eots said something that you had a radio show going or something is why,is that true? yeah those troll shills cant explain it.you wont get any word out of them terral,they wont even tackle this short 5 minute video .hee hee
> 
> Everything You Wanted To Know About 9/11 In Under 5 Minutes! (MIRROR) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really back. This place has far too many shills, trolls and idiots to have a conversation on these topics. Yes. I have done hundreds of radio shows on Scripture, 9/11 and Project Black Star. Right now we are coming to the end of a 2-month earth change lull period. We should expect to see between seven and ten 7-8-magnitude earthquakes from today to about the middle of October leading up to the Earth/Sun/black star backside alignment, which begins the 3-month earth change lull period running to the middle of January 2014. You cannot have a serious discussion of the conspiracy topics here, because the place is overrun with too many people doing nothing but creating distractions to ensure everyone remains sound asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> The Israelis offer nothing more than a supporting cast for the CIA-initiated covert operations using the NSA, FBI and other agencies for support.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will no more get an answer from them on that,than I ever do on that video or these facts below .......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inside!!!! Address the third-party reader that 'is' interested in knowing 'the truth' on these related conspiracy topics. Forget about the dimwit trolls and shills that could not present a solid case for anything if their lives depended on it. Some are living with Normalcy Bias and terrified by the notion that those in control of their idea of 'Govt' could be liars, thieves and murderers of innocent Americans each and every day. The truth is far stranger than fiction! I have been involved in Project Black Star for two and a half years and my chief astronomer suddenly died of a heart attack on April 2, 2012. Thirteen of my researchers and even some family members went down at the same time in March/April of last year with the same symptoms, which caused me to dissolve Terral's Research Group.
> 
> We determined that HAARP, artificial intelligence, chemtrailing, Morgellons Disease, nano technologies, the super soldier program and the Russian ESP program are all connected. The lettered agencies do not need RFID chips to keep track of Americans. You are ingesting nano materials through chemtrailing every day. Artificial intelligence is running millions and millions of real-world simulations using all of the data accumulated by the lettered agencies through Facebook, Youtube, MySpace, financial transactions and you name it. Threats are identified through the futuristic simulations and neutralized by what appears to be natural death by artificial intelligence using more than 350 sub-frequencies riding on the 1.5 Hertz HAARP carrier wave. Yes. The truth is stranger than fiction, but I assure you with 100 percent certainty that we cannot have a normal conversation about all of these related topics here. The threads would be filled with off-topic nonsense and personal attacks from Trollville and nobody would do one thing about it. I wish things were different, but I also did not fall off the watermelon truck yesterday ....
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God you aint kidding,they got so many paid shills here Terral you cant have a reasonable conversation about events like 9/11 or the JFK assassination with trolls like Dawgshit,Gam,Gomer Ollie and many others.thank god for the ignore list.
> 
> Yeah I dont bother with people on the NET about 9/11 or other government conspiracys because just like you said,there are way too many trolls here that have penetrated this site and many other sites as well to have a conversation about these kinds of events.I pretty much stick to trying to wake up people i know in REAL life who cant hide behind a computer like they do here.
> 
> very good point there on The Israelis offering nothing more than a supporting cast for the CIA infiltrated covert operations using the NSA,FBI,and other agencies for support.Our government is so infiltrated with zionists in congress its dusgusting.No wonder our government supports them to no end and their autrocities.
Click to expand...


Yes, it's so obvious how you 'don't bother with people on the net about 9/11 or other government conspiracys(sic)'.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This was a great thread of terrals when he was here.so many shills like rat in the ass,dawgshit and others i am afraid derailed it just as their handlers asked them to do though i am afraid.

Terral was wise in leaving since this site is so much plagued with trolls/shills like them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Terral said:


> Hi Retired:
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> And again you dumb shit, where is the evidence of explosives laid in one of the most heavily guarded buildings in the Country? Where are the plane, crew and passengers from the flight that according to you must have disappeared? Why did the people on the jet stop talking on cell phones after the strike?
> 
> You are aware a wife of a Cabinent member was on the supposed missing aircraft? And she called her husband when the Hijacking occurred?
> 
> Did this plane fly to the super secret base the Penn plane flew too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Indeed.the sarge troll is desperately grasping at straws in defeat.he did not hear a word of what terrel  posted


----------

